# Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Das ist hier kein Konkurenz-Thread vs. Harrison! Wäre auch unsinnig, da ich selber ne VHF fische.:g

Nein, das hier ist ein Thread für all diejenigen, die eine Blechpeitsche, einen Nachbau mit Originalblank von Graphite USA oder ne Skyblade Adrenalin besitzen, oder entsprechend mit dem Gedanken spielen.

Die Idee für diesen Thread entstand im Anschluss an ein knapp 2-stündiges, überregionales Gespräch hinsichtlich dem Für und Wider Blechpeitsche und Harrison VHF.

Ich persönlich liebe diese Rute, die ich von unserem allseits beliebten MAD aufbauen hab´ lassen, und würde sie nie wieder missen wollen!

All diejenigen, die nur darauf hinweisen wollen, dass es dekadent ist, soviel Geld für ne Rute auszugeben, möchte ich um Stillschweigen bitten!

Diejenigen welche wirklich Interesse an den Eigenschaften dieser Rute/dieses Blanks haben sollen loslegen...

In diesem Sinne - viel Spass und einen guten Start in die Raubfischsaison 2007. Egal mit welcher Rute!!! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mich interessiert, was an der Rute wirklich gut ist, was etlichen Besitzern so enthusiastisch gefällt, welche Eigenschaften das genau sind, wo wiederum die Limits sind. |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

- natürlich auch der Mythos
- der schlanke Blank, vor allem auch schon am Handteil
- die feinfühliche aber nicht zu softe Spitze
- das immense fischbare Köderspektrum
- die nicht vorhandene Begrenzung auf GuFi-Angeln
- das WAHNSINNS-Rückrad für kapitale Fische **
- das "relativ" niedrige Gewicht, .....usw....


**da sitzt der Anhieb!!!...da wurde bei einem Hänger auch schon ab und zu mal ein Jig-Haken "gerade-gemacht".


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

BIn schon auch irgendwie von der Rute begeistert und würde sie liebend gerne mal selbst fischen, oder zumindest nur in der Hand halten können, um mir mal ein eignes Bild von ihr machen zu können...!

Da ich aber noch Azubi bin, wird es wohl noch ein wenig dauern, bis ich mir mal eine, oder einen Nachbau, bzw ne Adrenalin leisten kann...! (sollte ez keine Anspielung auf den Preis werden...) *g*


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> BIn schon auch irgendwie von der Rute begeistert und würde sie liebend gerne mal selbst fischen, oder zumindest nur in der Hand halten können, um mir mal ein eignes Bild von ihr machen zu können...!
> 
> Da ich aber noch Azubi bin, wird es wohl noch ein wenig dauern, bis ich mir mal eine, oder einen Nachbau, bzw ne Adrenalin leisten kann...! (sollte ez keine Anspielung auf den Preis werden...) *g*



Eins muss ich gleich mal vorweg schicken. Die BP ist ganz anders als man sie sich vorstellt. Man meint immer, dass das ein ziemlicher Prügel wäre, weil die ja auch Waller über 2 Meter in Ihren Videos damit fangen. Aber weit gefehlt!! Als ich meine per Post bekommen hab und dann auspackte, dachte ich zuerst man hätte mir die falsche Rute geschickt....so viel dünner war der Blank als man sich das vorstellen würde.

Coburg ist ja fast noch Bayern! 
Vielleicht wirds heuer mal was mit dem Harrison-Treffen, da wär ich dann auch dort. Da könntest sie mal testen!


----------



## maesox (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds heuer mal was mit dem Harrison-Treffen, da wär ich dann auch dort. Da könntest sie mal testen!


 




Wartet bitte mit dem Harrison -Treffen bis zum Frühjahr...da hab ich meine hoffentlich auch (eine BP kann ich mir nicht bestellen,sonst bin ich wieder Solo#c ) !!!!!


TL Matze


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> (eine BP kann ich mir nicht bestellen,sonst bin ich wieder Solo#c ) !!!!!
> 
> 
> TL Matze



Man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen...! :q


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Coburg ist ja fast noch Bayern!



Hey, ez bin ich dann aber doch weng beleidigt, a wenn de den =>  noch mit hin machst...!

Soll des heisen, das wir Os... sin, oder was!?  :c

Ez reichts aber echt!!!!!!!!!!!!!  #d


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nee, Joke...! 

Genau des is es ja, kann mir von der Rute irgendwie kein richtiges Bild machen...! Dazu muss ich sie einfach mal zumindest in der Hand gehabt haben...! Besser noch paar Würfe gemacht, vllt ja sogar nen Fisch gedrillt haben...!


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Nee, Joke...!
> 
> Genau des is es ja, kann mir von der Rute irgendwie kein richtiges Bild machen...! Dazu muss ich sie einfach mal zumindest in der Hand gehabt haben...! Besser noch paar Würfe gemacht, vllt ja sogar nen Fisch gedrillt haben...!



Kann man auch schlecht beschreiben!
Ein kleines Beispiel:
Hab sie mal zum Forellenspinnen missbraucht. Das ging mit dem kleinen 3er Mepps ganz schön (dank der "sensiblen" Spitze) - das "Drillen" der 35er bis 40er Forellen war dann aber eher langweilig. Das liegt dann wieder an dem schnellen Übergang in das bärenstarke Rückrad....fast genauso gehts einem bei nem 80er Hecht |rolleyes.


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich glaub echt, ich will so ne Rute auch irgendwann mal besitzen...! 

So gehts mir aber schon seit Jahren...!
Auserdem will ich ja irgendwie eh immer alles haben...! :q


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



jerkfreak schrieb:


> Ich glaub echt, ich will so ne Rute auch irgendwann mal besitzen...!
> 
> So gehts mir aber schon seit Jahren...!
> Auserdem will ich ja irgendwie eh immer alles haben...! :q



Muss auch sagen, dass ich besser schlafen kann seit ich sie hab´.|rolleyes


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ez sag net noch so was...! Sonst krieg ich widda Ärger mit Freundin...!

-Erstens, wei ich net pennen kann...

-Zweitens, wei ich widda massig Kohle für die paar in die 50igste Rute ausgeb...!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Das ist hier kein Konkurenz-Thread vs. Harrison! Wäre auch unsinnig, da ich selber ne VHF fische.:g
> 
> ...


 

Respekt |rolleyes 
Was kostet dass Teil ...bei dir?

Grüsse aus Indien#h


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> Respekt |rolleyes
> Was kostet dass Teil ...bei dir?
> 
> Grüsse aus Indien#h



Wieso bei mir???
Hab doch geschreiben, dass ich die von Mad (www.mads-rutenbau.de) habe!!


----------



## Promachos (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wirds heuer mal was mit dem Harrison-Treffen, da wär ich dann auch dort. Da könntest sie mal testen!



Hallo Burn,

bitte sag mir unbedingt Bescheid, wenn es ein Harrison-Treffen in unserem geliebten, durch die (im Unterschied zu Coburg, das per Volksabstimmung beigetreten ist, leider erzwungene) Zugehörigkeit Oberfrankens gekrönten Freistaat gibt. Ich möchte mir von Mad eine bauen lassen, hab auch schon mit ihm telephoniert, aber möchte das Rütchen vorher unbedingt mal in Händen halten.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## jerkfreak (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Burn,
> 
> (im Unterschied zu Coburg, das per Volksabstimmung beigetreten ist, leider erzwungene)



|evil:

Ey, ez hab ich langsam echt kann Bock mehr...! 

Ich glaub, ich geh langsam echt lieber widda an der Bleiloch und der Hohenwarte zum fischen, da sin se alle weng netter...!


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> - natürlich auch der Mythos
> - der schlanke Blank, vor allem auch schon am Handteil
> - die feinfühliche aber nicht zu softe Spitze
> - das immense fischbare Köderspektrum
> ...


 
Mythos da hast du absolut recht


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Burn,
> 
> bitte sag mir unbedingt Bescheid, wenn es ein Harrison-Treffen in unserem geliebten, durch die (im Unterschied zu Coburg, das per Volksabstimmung beigetreten ist, leider erzwungene) Zugehörigkeit Oberfrankens gekrönten Freistaat gibt. Ich möchte mir von Mad eine bauen lassen, hab auch schon mit ihm telephoniert, aber möchte das Rütchen vorher unbedingt mal in Händen halten.
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Hi!
Wenn, dann steht das sicher nicht hier im Thread, sondern im Harrison-Thread


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Mythos absolut!!!!!



Hi Rainer!
Ich weis ja, dass Du von dem Blank nicht viel hältst! Darfst aber auch nicht vergessen, dass Du keinen Fisch bei Deinem Test mit Roberts BP gedrillt hast. Ferner hast wohl auch nicht ausprobiert, wie die BP mit kleinen Ködern umgeht... |rolleyes


----------



## erich17 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Vorweg: Ich habe eine Blechpeitsche besessen und habe fast 2 Jahre damit gefischt. Habe auch damit einen starken 1,12m Hecht damit gefangen.

Nun hiess es Eingangs, welche besonders guten Eigenschaften diese Rute hat. Burn schrieb einige Punkte denen ich hiermit eindeutig wiederspreche.

Grosses Köderspektrum z.B. :

spätestens bei einem 20cm Gufi mit 24er Kopf war die Blechpeitsche voll am Ende. Beim werfen dieser Grösse der Köder, hatte ich immer im Hinterkopf:" Wann macht es jetzt mal KRACK????". Also hier war einfach Schluss bei der Blechpeitsche - aber grosskotzig WG 5 - 100 Gramm draufschreiben.

Im Drill ist sie nicht annähernd so elastisch und dennoch stark wie die HarrisonVHF 75. Das habe ich schon bei meiner 82er Dame gespürt. Die BP ist im Drill einfach nur Bretthart - vergleichbar mit meiner Carat Spin 5 100 Gramm. Einfach Bretthart. 

Mit der BP und geflochtenen Schnüren hatte ich genau deswegen einige aussteiger. Das ist mir mit meinen Sportex dannach nicht mehr sooo oft passiert. Und es gibt noch einige Details, aber das wird sonst zu lang hier.

Ich bin der Meinung, daß die BP einfach nicht das Geld wert ist. Ich selbst hatte mir von der Rute mehr erwartet. Aber wie gesagt, nach 40 Jahren fischen, einer BP , ca. 9 Sportex habe 
ich nun mit meiner Harrison endlich meine Traumrute gefunden. Sie hat genau die Eigenschaften auf die ICH Wert lege.

Aber jeder hat einen anderen Geschmack und hat andere Vorstellungen von einer Rute.

Fazit. Ehrlich gesagt, ich war von der BP ein wenig enttäuscht.

Erich17


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hab doch gar nichts gesagt oder????
getestet hab ich die schon richtig burnie auch wenn ich nicht alle aufgelistet habe. Nein einen Fisch habe ich nicht gefangen. 
ich habe auch nicht behauptet dass der Blank schlecht ist oder??? Er ist aber auch nicht,...naja lassen wir das sol in nen anderen Fred, denn das ist der BP Fan Fred


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Erich:

Aha, Du bist zu der VHF gewechselt weil Dir die BP zu steif war und jetzt hast Du weniger Aussteiger!?
Dass man bei den Sportex-Schwabbelstöcken weniger Aussteiger hast glaub ich gerne. Wenn man da wirklich den Anschlag durchgebracht hat und der Fisch hängt, dann muss schon viel passieren, dass der noch abgeht.

Die 20er GuFis mit den 24 Köpfen fischt Du jetzt mit der 75er VHF und die steht dabei wie ne EINS??

Übrigens, nur weil bei 20er GuFis mit 24er Köpfen schluss ist widerspricht das noch lange nicht nem grossen Köderspektrum!!!!!!!!
So riesen Lümmel würd ich eh nie fischen, von dem her egal...


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ....
> ich habe auch nicht behauptet dass der Blank schlecht ist oder??? Er ist aber auch nicht,...naja lassen wir das sol in nen anderen Fred, denn das ist der BP Fan Fred



Nönö! Mach nur, Alter!
Haben uns schon auf Widerworte eingestellt! Bei dem Scheiss Wetter hat man ja eh mehr Zeit zum Schreiben


----------



## erich17 (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Burn.

Irgendwie entgegnest du mir mit Zorn !!!!!

Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrung geschrieben. Und keine meiner Sportex würde ich je verkaufen. Meine älteste ist mittlerweile 17 Jahre alt, und hat solche Sachen wie ins Boot SCHMEISSEN, auf Steinpackungen mit dem Blank direkt aus die Steinkanten gefallen und noch ettliches mehr mitgemacht, und der Blank ist noch kein bisschen ermüdet. Da behaupte ich jetzt mal, daß es KEINE Ruten gibt, die soetwas mitmachen. Im Ebro schwimmt eine sehr sehr teuere IM/ Rute, die habe ich nah einem wirklich kleinem Hänger in 17 Teile zerborsten,nur weil ich 1x ein wenig angezogen habe. Ich war so wütend daß sie nun auf dem Grund schwimmt.

Wenn du den Harrison Blank Thread gelesen hast, habe ich auch davon berichtet, daß ich mit der Harrison sehr wohl auch einen 3er Mepps ausprobiert habe ( genauso wie ich es mit der BP gemacht habe ). Und hier ist die Harrison keineswegs "unsensibler" als die BP.

Und damit du eine Vorstellung davon bekommst welche Sportex ich habe , hier die Auflistung. Und keine dieser Ruten hat all meinen Vorstellungen einer "perfekten Spinnrute" entsprochen.

Easy Cast 3,00m , Black Arrow 3,30m , Turbo Spinn 3,00m, Turbo Spinn 2,80m , Kev Spinn 4 3,00m, Kev Spinn 3 2,70 oder 80 ???, Carat Spinn 5 3,00m, Carat Spinn 4 2,70m,Black Arrow dL 2,70m.

Definiere mal dein großes Köderspektrum. Und wenn wir bei einer schärferen Tonart sind, die DU mir entgegen gebracht hast !!!, probiere doch einmal mit deiner BP einen 20cm Gummi mit 24 oder 28 Gramm Kopf. Und dann zieh mal voll durch beim werfen. Und dann unterhalten wir uns weiter mit deiner ach so tollen 5 - 100 Gramm BP !!!!!!

Ich habe in einer Diskussion lediglich meine Erfahrung hier eingebracht und du schnauzt mich an , obwohl du selbst geschrieben hast, daß dies kein Läster-Thread werden soll.

Für mich jedenfalls ist dieser Thread zu Ende.  Diskussion bzw. Erfahrungsaustausch anscheinend nicht möglich !!!!!!

Erich17


----------



## Birger (19. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die BP geht wirklich etwas in die Knie bei größeren Gummis, aber 20cm fand ich noch ok. Also den L-Attractor und den 20cm Slottershad mit dem Titanfarbenen H-Kopf (27g) konnte sie noch ab, war aber auch grenzwertig. Ich hab diese Köder aber voll durchgezogen. Bei den 23er xtra-soft ging das nicht mehr (bzw. ich hab es mich nicht getraut). 
Allerdings sollte man auch hier beachten, dass nicht nur das Gewicht des Jigkopfes zählt, sondern auch das des Gummikörpers und beides zusammen sind sicher mehr als 100g!

Ich bin begeistert von der Rute, ist aber vielleicht auch Geschmackssache, denn sie ist nicht so straff wie eine Harrison, dafür aber belastbarer. Für jemanden, der mit einer Rute sowohl auf Hecht, Zander als auch auf Wels fischen will ist sie klasse.
Wer sie gerne mal testen will, braucht auch nicht bis ganz nach Bayern fahren, Göttingen reicht.
Hab auch Gold-Cermet-Ringe drauf, wie es sich gehört :m.


----------



## Forellen-Mazel (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hy!

Also ich finde die BP viel zu teuer!!!
Da steh ich mich mit meiner Prestige II viel besser! Die macht auch bei 23er Schlappen net schwach!:vik:#6


----------



## don_king (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Forellen-Mazel:



burn77 schrieb:


> All diejenigen, die nur darauf hinweisen wollen, dass es dekadent ist, soviel Geld für ne Rute auszugeben, möchte ich um Stillschweigen bitten!
> 
> Diejenigen welche wirklich Interesse an den Eigenschaften dieser Rute/dieses Blanks haben sollen loslegen...


#d


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

nun Leute...
ein Shad ist nicht gleich Shad...soll heissen
es geht nicht nur um das Gewicht des Gufis sondern auch um den Druck den er unter Wasser erzeugt. Ein 12er Kipper macht z.b. wesentl. mehr Druck und beslastet somit das Material mehr als ein 12er Kopyto River oder ein 12er Slotti. Der entscheidende Faktor ist nicht unbedingt das Werfen der Köder, sondern der Druck der von eben diesen unter Wasser erzeugt wird. Ist dieser Druck für die jeweilige Rute so hoch, dass diese alle Reserven braucht, damit man den Gufi noch führen kann, ist an einen guten Anschlag nicht mehr zu denken, da ich keine Reserven mehr habe.
Fakt ist auch, dass ich keinen 3cm Gufi und einen 15er Gufi mit EINER Rute optimal fischen kann. Es ist dabei völlig wurscht ob es sich um eine BP, TP, VHF, Drachko, Aspire, Lesath, Diaflash, Turbo Kev Pike oder sonstwas handelt. Ist die Rute feinfühlig genug um einen 5 gr, Köder optimal zu führen, so ist sie mit Sicherheit bei einem 12er Kipper völlig überlastet. Fischt man mit dem Teil einen 12er ideal fehlt die Feinfühligkeit für kleine Köder. Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Technik an...faulenze ich den Gufi, geht an einer leichteren Rute auch ein 12er Kipper, reisse ich den Gufi funzt das eben nicht mehr, da das Material mehr belastet wird und die Rute in die Knie geht. Die meisten die ich kenne, machen einen Mix was die Techniken betrifft, meist wird zu Anfang die Reisstechnik (auch in etwas abgewandelter Form) durchgeführt, dann folgt die Faulenzermethode bzw. das Durchkurbeln des Köders, was wiederum durch leichte Ermüdungserscheinungen durch die resstechnik zusatande kommt, beim faulenzen kann man sich schön erholen . Dann wird wieder gewechselt usw. usw. es gibt ganz wenige die ihre Lieblingstechnik von Anfang bis Schluss durchfischen.:q #6 
Fakt ist, dass der BP Blank nicht der schlechteste ist, ob der Preis dafür gerechtfertigt ist steht auf nem anderen Blatt. 
Die BP ist und wird ein Mythos bleiben, an den wahrscheinlich keine andere Rute herankommt, auch wenn sie die BP um Längen schlagen sollte. Die BP ist in meinen Augen eine Allrounderin die den meisten anderen Allroundern doch überlegen ist, deshalb und auch aufgrund geschickter Werbestrategien, wurde sie zum Mythos. Ich persönlich fische eigentl. keine Allrounder sondern nehme mir meine Köderschachtel, die dazu passende Rute und los gehts. Geht an diesem Tag nun mal nichts auf die jeweilige Angelart, habe ich Pech und gehe als Schneider heim. Ist ein längerer Törn geplant, nehme ich halt mehr Gerät mit und hole mir das jeweilige dann aus dem Auto bzw. lege alles ins Boot. Wer dazu keine Lust hat und für etwaige Überraschungen gewappnet sein möchte, dem bleibt nichts anderes übrig als viele Köder mitzuschleiffen und eine Allroundrute. Ich persönlich fische dann aber leiber ne Vt oder noch lieber ne VHF als "Allrounder" einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich sie sehr gut kenne und die Führung der verschiedenen Köder der Rute dann anpasse um das Optimum an Köderspiel herauszuholen. Die BP Fans machen eben genau dies mit ihrem Mythos#6 
Ein Ford Mustang ist längst nicht mehr auf dem Stand wie ein Porsche Turbo, trotzdem ist er ein Mythos und hat seine Liebhaber, so ists mit der Blechpeitsche auch. Die Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden und das ist auch gut so.:vik: 
Was den Preis betrifft.....
wers mag soll sie sich holen eine VT alias Fanatic ist auch nicht viel billiger, macht nicht den Fehler und legt die Preise von MAD als Masstab an, schaut euch um was eine VHF/VT oder sonstwas mit den jeweiligen Zutaten kostet...der Unterschied ist nicht sehr groß (wenn überhaupt). 
Eine VHF bleibt in meinen Augen ein Gufiblank, eine VT eine Allrounderin genau wie die BP, dass man dann Abstriche machen, sowie die Führung anpassen muss ist klar. Trotzdem bekommt man den Hecht aufgrund der angepassten Führung welche auf die jeweilige Rute abgestimmt ist an den Haken und, da man ja die Eigenschafften der eigenen Rute kennt, auch durch eben diesen Eigenschaften angepassten Drill in den Kescher und das Hechtfilet in die Pfanne wo es dann goldgelb zu einem Festschmauss wird  
In diesem Sinne liebe Fans verschiedener Ruten denkt dran es gibt Mustangfans, Schalke, BVB und Bayernfans, Vhf, Sportex und BP Fans, und Fans haben es nun mal so ansich dass sie sich in keinsterweise überzeugen lassen, sind die Argumente auch noch so gut und zutreffend. Es wird keine echter schalke fan zu nem BVB Fan und umgekehrt, genauso wird kein echter BP Fan zu Lesath Fan, auch wenn er die vorzüge erkennen sollte, deshalb heisst es ja Fan wie Fanatisch 
in diesem Sinne hört auf zu streiten und vertragt euch wieder Bp fans postet hier eure Fänge und freut euch ob des Mythos in eurem Angelkeller


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Erich17:

Sorry Erich! Angeschnauzt hab ich Dich nach meinem Empfingen wirklich nicht - war grade mal ein wenig Sarkasmus. Meiner Meinung nach waren Deine Aussagen ein wenig widersprüchlich und übertrieben. Ist aber halb so wild.

Wie Du siehst verlangt sonst aber niemand, dass man mit der BP Köder über 100 Gramm werfen kann!
Wenn bei meiner nächsten jerkbait.com Bestellung wieder ne 23er Castaic dabei ist, verspreche ich, dass ich die auch mal anstatt an der Jerke auch an der BP probiere.

Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal, ob man so grosse Köder an der BP fischen kann, weil ich diese entweder nicht oder an dafür geeigneten Ruten fische.

Eigentlich hätt ich´s mir ja denken können, dass es hier wieder auf nen "Wettkampf" BP vs. VHF rausläuft.... schade eigentlich.
Dabei haben wir in anderen Threads doch schon seitenweise klargestellt, dass ne VHF ne reine GuFi-Rute ist und die VT dagegen die Rute, welche mehr in Richtung "Alrounder" geht.
Eine BP will ich daher garnicht mit einer VHF vergleichen. Wenns um die VT geht würd ich mich aber immer lieber für ne BP entscheiden. Denn auch, wenn die beiden Ruten eventuell (habe ja keine VT) gleichartige Charakteristiken an den Tag legen, so bin ich mir sicher, dass die VT nicht mit dem Rückrad der BP mithalten kann.

Ich weis ja nicht, ob Du prinzipiell nur mit GuFis fischt? Wenn ja, dann ist die VHF - auch unter Berücksichtigung des Preises - sicher die bessere Rute für Dich.

Fische übrigens auch ab und zu mal mit meiner Sportex Black Arrow deLuxe - die nem ich aber nur noch her zum Gufi-auf-Huchen-durchkurbeln. Denn diese Rute ist nicht nur eine Klasse schlechter als die BP - egal in welcher Kategorie.

In diesem Sinne .... ich streck Dir die Hand entgegen..."samma wieda guad"!!


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> @ Erich17:
> In diesem Sinne .... ich streck Dir die Hand entgegen..."samma wieda guad"!!



#d #d #d 
nein erich machs nicht.
der börnie ist ein ganz linker hund.:vik:


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ja der beisst dir gleich nen Finger ab Erich  


aber burnie bzgl. VT mit der BP zu vergleichen.....nimm mal ne VT in die Hand und fische sie als Allrounder......:k 
trotzdem viel Spass mit deiner BP die natürlich auch ihre Vorzüge hat

ach ja das ist kein Wettkampf zwischen Harrison und BP, zum. in meinen Augen nicht, ich denke auch dass wir hier nicht die Vor und Nachteile eines jeden Blanks erörtern sollten, die kennen wir zur Genüge und dafür gibts abdere Freds. Ich werde trotzdem gerne hier weiterlesen um die Vorzüge der BP vielleicht besser kennenzulernen.


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Das ist hier kein Konkurenz-Thread vs. Harrison! Wäre auch unsinnig, da ich selber ne VHF fische.:g
> 
> ...



der börnie hat auch am anfang schon an dich gedacht, also nur lesen lieber rainer nicht hier schreiben......


----------



## mad (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus,

habe und fische auch eine blechpeitsche (nachbau) trotz 100% harrison fan würde ich meine blechpeitsche nicht verkaufen.:vik: 
*weiß vielleicht einer wo oder wer noch eine original profi blinker blechpeitsche verkauft??? wichtig aber, ungefischt!!!*


----------



## Ketama (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,
we interesse an einer Blechpeitsche hat kan mir ne PN schicken.

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> der börnie hat auch am anfang schon an dich gedacht, also nur lesen lieber rainer nicht hier schreiben......


 

wieso hab doch gar nix gemacht und schon gar nichts negatives gesagt#c

im Gegenteil hab mir schon überlegt ob ich mir nicht den Mythos zulegen soll um großes Blech für kleine (hoffentlich auch große) Waller damit zu fischen???? 
Dafür ist sie in meinen Augen konzipiert worden (Blech fischen)
ich glaube auch nicht dass der Eingangskommentar von Burn auf mich gemünzt war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hier mal für börnie meine Bilder vom Griff meiner VHF-Peitsche, wie in dem anderen Thread ("rein interessehalber,harrison gegen adrenalin") versprochen, paßt hier jetzt ja viel besser. Hab mal gerade Lust auf ein wenig Fotografieren und speziell Blank-Fotografie gehabt, einiges ist schon ganz gut geworden (s.auch Harr.-Fan-Thread, von wegen kobaltblau und so ). Letzlich ist ein stimmiges Bild und einigermaßen farbgetreu ganz schön schwierig.

Wie mad wohl standardmäßig sinds da auch 35cm im Untergriff, aber auch eine ganze Menge vorne (mit D=27mm für kräftige Greifer) :q


----------



## erich17 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Burnie;

Angenommen !!!

Entweder hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt oder es kam nicht so rüber wie ich es gemeint habe. Keine meiner Sportex hat gepasst, entweder viel zu hart und steif ( wie die Black Arrow dl ) oder eben zu weich (wie die Kev Spinn 4 in 3,00m ).
Ich weiss es nicht, vielleicht ist die KEV 4 in 2,70m die ideale Sportex - aber wieviele sollte ich mir denn noch kaufen ???????

Ich hab ja auch nicht behauptet dass die BP der letzte Dreck sei. Sie ist schon eine gute Rute, aber für das was sie bietet (in der Praxis) ist sie einfach 3 fach überteuert.
Und: Einen ganz ravierenden Nachteil habe ich mit der BP in Irland erlebt. Gummis in ca. 12 bis 15 Metern tiefe !!!! Also z.B. einen 16er Kopyto mit 24 Gramm Kopf zocken. Bei der BP krümmt sich die Rute schon 2 Sekunden und dann merkt man erst, dass da unten am Köder was angekommen ist. Mit meiner normalen Black Arrow war hier der Köderkontakt viel präziser.
Dies mag sich in Tiefen von 5 oder 6m nicht so dramatisch anfühlen , aber bei 15 Metern spürt man das ganz schön.

Ich finde, dass die BP am besten mit 12cm Gummis mit 14 er Köpfen funktionierte. Oder einem schnell geführten 5er Aglia Mepps , war sie auch sehr gut.

Erich17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Ich weiss es nicht, vielleicht ist die KEV 4 in 2,70m die ideale Sportex - aber wieviele sollte ich mir denn noch kaufen ???????


Die Kev4 in 2,80 (2804) ist noch weicher, bis 50g.
Ich finde die Kev4 (3m -60g) zwar nicht grundsätzlich zu weich, gegen andere aktuelle Ruten ist das aber schon so 


Wie ich gerade gestern mit KHof diskutierte: Die KevSpin4 und die KevPike sind schon ganz schön gute vielseitigste Universalruten mit bestimmten Vorzügen, und damit auch echte Konkurrenten zur BP. Sie sind ja sogar von den Baujahren und der Armierungsidee vergleichbar. Der schonungslose Brutalovergleich genau dieser scheint ja auch schon beschlossene Sache zu sein ... :q 

Die neueren Harrisons wie die VT und die VHF spielen da schon ein bischen in einer anderen Klasse (Power,Speed), einfach durch die Fasertechnik, ca. 8-10 Jahre moderner was in diesem Fall wirklich bedeutsam und viel ist, etwas wie bei PC-Technik.

Nur nicht immer ist hart und powerful besser, z.B. beim Forellen und Barschfischen ist das schon mal klar, auch ansonsten kann eine ältere langsamere Faser und damit eine gutmütigere Rutenaktion den persönlichen Drill- und auch Wurfstil unterstützen. Was wie genau harmoniert? - darüber bin ich noch am ausbrüten und werde das eines Tages genau wissen. 
Im Moment kann ich aber schon sagen, das eine softere "Fluffigere" Rutenaktion eben gerade im Drill beim automatischen Ermüden und Verhindern von Austeigern Vorteile hat, mit einem Drillfehler oder als Novize ist man nicht gleich den Fisch wieder los. Die modernen harten Sportgeräte verzeihen in mehreren Hinsichten viel weniger, bringen den Fisch aber dichter an die Nervenenden des Anglers.


----------



## fireline (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@erich
zitat
Einen ganz ravierenden Nachteil habe ich mit der BP in Irland erlebt. Gummis in ca. 12 bis 15 Metern tiefe !!!! Also z.B. einen 16er Kopyto mit 24 Gramm Kopf zocken. Bei der BP krümmt sich die Rute schon 2 Sekunden und dann merkt man erst, dass da unten am Köder was angekommen ist. 


also wenn ich 2 sekunden warten muss,des is ja brutal dann werf ich meine bp weg


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



erich17 schrieb:


> Burnie;
> 
> Angenommen !!!
> 
> ...



Hi Erich!
Freut mich - dann passt ja wieder alles!
Wie ich sehe benutzen bzw. benutzten wir die BP auch für total unterschiedliche Köderklassen! Du fischt eher am oberen Limit und ich am unteren!!!

Gibts Du Deine BP her?? Ist das ne Originale von Profiblinker??

Sorry! Aber das mit dem Köderkontakt bei 15 Meter Wassertiefe habe ich noch nicht ganz kapiert! Kannst mir das nochmal genau erläutern?

Ich habe ja selber auch neben der BP ne Black Arrow DL.....und wie hat der Birger letztens die Aktion so schön beschrieben...."komisch eigentlich, aber die ist irgendwie steif und trotzdem schwabbelig..." |supergri... so in etwa würde ich die auch beschreiben.

@angeldet:

Coole Fotos! Geht da der Kork komplett über die "Sonderwicklung" am Handteil drüber??



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wieso hab doch gar nix gemacht und schon gar nichts negatives gesagt#c
> 
> im Gegenteil hab mir schon überlegt ob ich mir nicht den Mythos zulegen soll um großes Blech für kleine (hoffentlich auch große) Waller damit zu fischen????
> Dafür ist sie in meinen Augen konzipiert worden (*Blech fischen)*



Hey Rainer, alter Spezl.
Wenn die BP auch was für "Blech reden" ist, dann wäre das die perfekte Rute für Dich!!! |supergri|supergri



mad schrieb:


> *weiß vielleicht einer wo oder wer noch eine original profi blinker blechpeitsche verkauft??? wichtig aber, ungefischt!!!*



Wäre die für Dich??
Hab auch nen "Carp-Hunter" kennengelernt, der noch ne Originale daheim liegen hat. Mal sehen, ob der mir seine abdrückt...natürlich nicht zum fischen!

@Fireline:

Hast Du auch ne BP? Wennst Deine nimmer willst, dann kannst sie ja mir schenken!!


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ne ne ne.... Börnie Blech reden wir eh den ganzen Tag:q ,
ich überlege es mir ernsthaft die BP für den Einsatz mit Blech (Riesenblinker) zuzulegen. Nicht als Allrounder und schon gar nicht für Gummi, aber für Blech auf Waller, deshalb lese ich nicht nur...gelle MAD (der Kommentar hat mich schon leicht gefuchst)!!....sondern poste auch und zwar nicht um die Harrisons mit der Bp im Wettkampf zu vergleichen, sondern um diesbezügl. (Blech und Waller) Infos zu bekommen.
Gut gefallen (weil etwas exotisch) würde mir die neue Rote


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

P.S. was Erich mit den 15 m meint...
der See hatte da ne Tiele von 15m, somit brauchst du mehr Power als bei einem See mit 4m Tiefe (bei gleicher Entfernung natürlich), da der wasserdruck auch mit der Tiefe zunimmt. Zumindest hab ich das so verstaden.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ne ne ne.... Börnie Blech reden wir eh den ganzen Tag:q ,
> ich überlege es mir ernsthaft die BP für den Einsatz mit Blech (Riesenblinker) zuzulegen. Nicht als Allrounder und schon gar nicht für Gummi, aber für Blech auf Waller, deshalb lese ich nicht nur...gelle MAD (der Kommentar hat mich schon leicht gefuchst)!!....sondern poste auch und zwar nicht um die Harrisons mit der Bp im Wettkampf zu vergleichen, sondern um diesbezügl. (Blech und Waller) Infos zu bekommen.
> Gut gefallen (weil etwas exotisch) würde mir die neue Rote



Hi Rainer!
Wenn Du speziell für dieses Gebiet eine willst, dann wäre das sicher nicht die schlechteste Rute dafür. Das Rückrad ist wirklich unglaublich. Und dank der sensiblen Spitze arbeitet der Blinker auch schön und der Waller kann den selbigen schöner einsaugen!

Welche "Rote" meinst Du übrigens??



rainer1962 schrieb:


> P.S. was Erich mit den 15 m meint...
> der See hatte da ne Tiele von 15m, somit brauchst du mehr Power als bei einem See mit 4m Tiefe (bei gleicher Entfernung natürlich), da der wasserdruck auch mit der Tiefe zunimmt. Zumindest hab ich das so verstaden.



Das habe ich auch in etwa so verstanden. Kann es aber irgendwie nicht ganz glauben, da die Black Arrow im Vergleich zur BP gleich nach der Spitze viel mehr in die Knie geht!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Rainer 1962
Du meinst die Adrenalin Red???
Die kannst Du doch ganz normal kaufen.
Denke eine PB Blechpeitsche in neuwertigem Zustand wird auch in Richtung des Preises gehen. Und eine ausgenudelte willst Du doch bestimmt nicht fischen.

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Birger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ rainer:
welche Blinker willst du denn auf Waller fischen? Also für die Riesenblinker vom gleichnahmigen Hersteller ist sie zu weich, da braucht man eher einen Besenstiel mit Ringen dran, sonst ist die Rute gleich krumm.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Pikepauli,
ja ist die Adrenalin, sie soll ja die gleichen Eigenschaften habe wie die BP, das mit dem Preis ist mir schon klar und ne neue solls sowieso sein. ich verstehe das "normal kaufen" nicht. kaufe eigentlich immer alles normal ein:q


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch in etwa so verstanden. Kann es aber irgendwie nicht ganz glauben, da die Black Arrow im Vergleich zur BP gleich nach der Spitze viel mehr in die Knie geht!


 
das wiederum kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe keine Black gefischt


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> @ rainer:
> welche Blinker willst du denn auf Waller fischen? Also für die Riesenblinker vom gleichnahmigen Hersteller ist sie zu weich, da braucht man eher einen Besenstiel mit Ringen dran, sonst ist die Rute gleich krumm.


 
dafür soll sie aber doch gemacht sein oder habe ich da ne Fehlinfo???


----------



## Birger (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Für normale Blinker - ja! Also etwa die Größe vom Effzett, Profi-Blinker oder sonstig vergelichbares Metall.

Für Riesenblinker mit 120g Gewicht und 20cm Länge - neeee. Aber da gammelt einem eh der Arm ab, wenn man so ein Teil auf Dauer einkurbeln muss.


----------



## fireline (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@bernie

zitat
Hast Du auch ne BP? Wennst Deine nimmer willst, dann kannst sie ja mir schenken!! 


na börnie,des war ein joke,würd sie nie hergeben

mfg


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

nun denn da werd ich mir was einfallen lassen, wenn die BP großes Blech für gezieltes Wallerfischen nicht abkann


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Coole Fotos! Geht da der Kork komplett über die "Sonderwicklung" am Handteil drüber??


Ja, genau so einen guten cm, und das sieht dann richtig gut aus! Fast wie ne Superkreuzwicklung!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nun denn da werd ich mir was einfallen lassen, wenn die BP großes Blech für gezieltes Wallerfischen nicht abkann


Hätte da vlt was:
Die Fenwick Seahawk XSB2 3,00m 25-125g kann da aber einiges vertragen, vor allem stimmt das angegebene WG und der Range wohl, no Problem vom kräftigen MeFo-Ködern und Weitwurf bis hin zu dicken Köderfischen und Blech sowieso. 
(Direkt im Vergleich paßte höchstwahrscheinlich noch direkter die verfügbare 2,70er) 

Der 25g Wobbler fliegt super. Die Rute hat eine sehr feine Spitzenaktion und Schleuderhebelkraft mit der eingesetzten Vollspitze und dem ESW-genannten Verfahren, das Rückgrat ist bärig ohne daß sie direkt besenstielig wäre. Mit einer 10+1 SIC-Beringung auch nicht gerade unterarmiert. Über Seewassertauglichkeit braucht man auch nicht nachdenken. z.B. bei, haben aber etliche andere auch:
http://www.fischparade.de/product_i....html/XTCsid/5b85555b66ba67287fd8e126e86c0f38

Leider habe ich hier in letzter Zeit nichts mehr von gelesen, auch keiner hat sich zurückgemeldet (bis auf die Charge wo mal die Spitze nicht ordentlich verklebt und abgewickelt war), aber das kann doch eigentlich nur eines heißen? |kopfkrat (alle glücklich?)
Die gegen eine BP zu vergleichen wäre jedenfall megainteressant. 

Nachteil der Rute: Der untere Griff am HT ist ganz schön doll lang, der Rollenhalter nur ein 18er org.Fuji, die Ringe wahrscheinlich auch Fuji SIC (LowCost), der Vorderkork schön lang wie sich das für eine schwere Spinne gehört. Mit hellroten Unterwicklungen, schwarz-silberner Wicklung und Mesh-Gewebe schon eine nette Augenweide. Das Beste:
Der Preis, neues Modell 2006 und dann sogar in Überbeständen kurzzeitig verhökert, war dann richtig günstig. Aber auch der reguläre Preis mit <89EUR oder 69/79 ist ein echtes Superschnäppchen, fast zum Preis eines Ringsatzes mal im Vergleich.
Ich kenne nun die BP leider nicht, aber so wie die Fenwick müßte sie schon sein wenn sie sehr gut wäre. :g
Mit locker mal 100g Spielraum im WG-Range (evtl. geht noch mehr) ist das schon ganz schön potent das Teil, Power wie ne Brandungsrute und die dicken Rotaugenköder sind eine Kleinigkeit. Ich werde mir wohl eine demnächst im Griff anpassen um die als schwere Spinne richtig zu fordern, zum schweren Hechtschleppen hab ich auch noch ein Paar, die weiche Spitze finde ich passender als die bei meinen Ultra Spins (welche nebenbei bemerkt noch mehr Kraft haben).

@Rainer
Auf jeden Fall angucken! Wenn Du mehr Power magst (ala VHF) vlt. genau das Ding für Dich. Das ist eine ganz neue Blankkonstruktion incl. meinem Lieblingsreizwort H.M.C. :k


----------



## erich17 (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja , meine BP war eine Original von Profi-Blinker.

Ich hab Sie heuer zu Weihnachten meinem Bruder geschenkt ( a.) damit Sie in der Familie bleibt , und b.) weil mein Bruder nicht mit so schweren Ködern fischt wie ich - mein Bruder hat auf Grund eines Motoradunfalles einen gelähmten linken Arm , da kann er nur mit leichteren Ködern fischen weil er es sonst zu anstrengend wird mit dem Einkurbeln. Seinen 2,13m Waller in Spanien hat er zwar geschaft, konnte aber dann am nächsten Tag gerade noch kleine Karpfen drillen, weil ihm alles so schmerzte). Er hat sich wahnsinnig darüber gefreut, weil er sehr gerne mit der BP fischt. Ich hab ihn aber noch nicht mit der VHF fischen lassen - werde ich auch nicht , sonst verkauft der Blödmann noch am Ende die BP !!!!!!|supergri   

Erich17


----------



## profifischer (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@AngelDet
Welche Aktion und welche Härte hat die Seahawk?
Ist die auch etwas für schwere Gufis von 15cm aufwärts.
mfg Manuel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



profifischer schrieb:


> @AngelDet
> Welche Aktion und welche Härte hat die Seahawk?
> Ist die auch etwas für schwere Gufis von 15cm aufwärts.
> mfg Manuel


Sehr extrem Spitze und progressiv. Warte ich schau mal ....

So, mal auf die schnelle ein paar "Kellerbilder" mit einer 1,5L Wasserflasche.
1. leicht gelupft, ala schwerste Köderaktion
2. Aktion mit ca. 1Pdf waagerecht liften.
3. Aktion mit ca. 2Pdf waagerecht liften.
4. Aktion mit ca. 3Pdf waagerecht liften, Flasche schwebt, puh das ist schwer so waagerecht in dem Winkel :g

Eigentlich den Bildern von mad gar nicht so unähnlich, wenn man nochmal die großere Länge und den Blickwinkel bedenkt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1023418&postcount=1
Wegen der Sonderspitze der Seahawk tendenziell in der Spitze wohl eher noch etwas weicher, so nach Bild.

Für schwere GuFis genau nicht die richtige, ich halte die für gut mit den Ködern wo die Spitze richtig weich abfedernd arbeiten soll.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@erich17:

Feiner Zug von Dir!
Kannst Deiner Bruder aber auch gerne mal mit Deiner VHF fischen lassen, vielleicht verkauft er mir dann die BP und ich hab eine auf Reserve |rolleyes 

Spass beiseite. Hab´s jetzt irgendwie garnicht mitbekommen - fischt Du die Riesen-Gummi-Lappen mit einer 75er, 90 oder 120er VHF??


----------



## erich17 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die Gummilappen fische ich mit meiner VHF75 in 2,70m. 

Hatte vorher ja die Black Arrow dl in 2,70 80gr WG. Die war Bockhart. Mit der VHF spürt man richtig wie der Schwanz wackelt in der Sinkphase. Beim werfen ist aber auch die 75er mit 20cm Gummi und max.24 gr Köpfen am Ende. Denke da wäre die 90er besser.

Aber ich hab da vorher lang mit dem Robert geredet und er hat genau das vorhergesagt. Es geht, aber man ist dann an der Grenze. Nachteil der 90er ist dann aber, daß wenn man mit 12er oder 14er Gummis mit 18gr Köpfen fischt, man natürlich nicht mehr die feinfühlige Spitze hat wie bei der 75er. Also hab ich mich für die 75er entschieden - und bin überhappy damit.

Im übrigen hab ich am Samstag mal die 75er in 3,00m von meinem Spezl ausprobiert. Die packt den 20er mit 24 Gramm-Kopf beim harten werfen nicht mehr - da ist die Spitze zu weich. Normal werfen geht , aber so richtig durchziehen - aua, ne da trau ich mich nicht mehr.

Trotzdem denke ich werde ich mir noch eine 75er in 3,00m machen lassen, für die Zanderangelei mit 11er oder 12er Kopytos mit 10 oder 14 gr Köpfen. 

Erich17


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hierher...
ich habe mich für den Tusk Blank bis 120WG entschieden #6 
werde meiner Schmiede treu bleiben, auch bzw. gerade wenn der Schmied den Rücktritt seines Häuptlings nicht gut verkraftet hat #q und momentan etwas grantelt


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Der arme Schmied!
Hatte mich schon gewundert, dass er am WE so oft hier war.

Loopt sich allens torecht.

gruss

pikepauly


----------



## Hohensinn (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo zusamen,

Hab von Graphite USA einen Blank zuhause aus dem salzwasserbereich 10Fuß line 12-25lbs und hab den mal mit dem blank der blechpeitsche verglichen,weil ich schon öfters gelesen habe ob diese blanks die von der blechpeitsche sein könnten!

Also der Blank besteht aus einen kurzen Handteil 82cm lang Durchmesser hinten 16,3mm, vorne 10,5mm, Wandstärke 1,6-2mm, Gewicht 80gramm und einem Hauptteil 232cm lang, Durchmesser hinten 13,5mm ,vorne 2,1mm (wenn man ca. 15 cm abschneidet ist der Durchmesser 2,7mm), Gewicht 85gramm.

Fazit:
Der Blank ist mit sicherheit nicht der von der Blechpeitsche. Trotzdem hat der Blank große ähnlichkeiten mit dem Blechpeitschenblank wenn man den Blank auf 9Fuß kürzt von den Maßen her, bei der Aktion kann ich leider keinen vergleich machen, da ich den Blank der Blechpeitsche noch nicht in meinen Händen gehalten habe. Aktion: sehr schneller Blank, Spitzenaktion und bei Belastung baut sich die Kraft bis ins Hanteil auf. Material und Verarbeitung dürfte die gleiche sein.
Toller Blank vor allem für eine 10Fuß Spinnrute mit großen Einsatzgebiet.

gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Hohensinn
Sag doch bitte nochmal was zu dem Bild. |wavey: 
Was hängt da dran, wie belastet? nachgeschoben? waagerecht gelupft?
So sieht die Aktion ja viel zu parabolisch aus, das wäre im Verhältnis von z.B. zur Fenwick keine starke Spitzenaktion.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ahämmmm...bevor Missverständnisse aufkommen....das war der Häuptling aller Bayern, nicht nur der meines Schmiedes sry wenn da was falsch ausgedrückt wurde....war im übrigen eh nur ein Scherz:vik:


----------



## Hohensinn (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ich habe an der spitze bei 10fuß 500gramm dran gehängt die schweben. der blank ist ca. bei 75cm auf meinem tisch gerade eingespannt. auf den bild sieht die krümmung stärker aus alls sie wirklich ist. hab noch ein bild, vieleicht sieht man da mehr. wenn man natürlich ca. 15cm vom blank entfernt wird er noch ein stück steifer denk ich.


----------



## Bernhard* (22. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ahämmmm...bevor Missverständnisse aufkommen....das war der Häuptling aller Bayern, nicht nur der meines Schmiedes sry wenn da was falsch ausgedrückt wurde....war im übrigen eh nur ein Scherz:vik:



Scherze auf Kosten von Minderheiten (uns Bayern) - verstößt das nicht gegen die Board-Regeln!?!?!?!? #d


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> gehört zwar nicht unbedingt hierher...
> ich habe mich für den Tusk Blank bis 120WG entschieden #6
> werde meiner Schmiede treu bleiben, auch bzw. gerade wenn der Schmied den Rücktritt seines Häuptlings nicht gut verkraftet hat #q und momentan etwas grantelt


 
Hey Rainer,
so wirst Du ja nie zum "Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fan"!!!
Hab auch garnicht gewusst, dass es die Tusks in diesem WG-Bereich gibt!


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hey Rainer,
> so wirst Du ja nie zum "Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fan"!!!
> Hab auch garnicht gewusst, dass es die Tusks in diesem WG-Bereich gibt!


 

habe mich jetzt doch umentschieden...
wie ich schon schrieb Fan bleibt Fan ergo wirds ne 120er VHf...
ich liebe diesen Blank und die Elektrischen Schläge bei einem Biss


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> habe mich jetzt doch umentschieden...
> wie ich schon schrieb Fan bleibt Fan ergo wirds ne 120er VHf...
> ich liebe diesen Blank und die Elektrischen Schläge bei einem Biss



Seit wann bist Du ein Fan des Suboptimalen bzw. der "So-la-la-Lösungen"? |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Seit wann bist Du ein Fan des Suboptimalen bzw. der "So-la-la-Lösungen"? |rolleyes


 

obs suboptimal ist wird sichs zeigen#6 
wenn ja muss ich mir was andres einfallen lassen


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> obs suboptimal ist wird sichs zeigen#6
> wenn ja muss ich mir was andres einfallen lassen



Zur Not gibts natürlich noch die "Katapult" und "Katapult light"!!! Wär das nix???


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ist die 120er WG nicht bretthart?? Hat die noch etwas "spitze"??

TL Matze


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Zur Not gibts natürlich noch die "Katapult" und "Katapult light"!!! Wär das nix???


gib mal Link


Maessox
wieso bretthart????


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> gib mal Link
> 
> 
> Maessox
> wieso bretthart????


 



War nur mal so eine Frage|rolleyes !! Mich würde einfach nur interessieren wie die 120er ausfällt! Auf was und für was setzt Du sie ein??

Ich selbst bin ein 70er Fan u liebeugel mit ner 120er!!! 




TL Matze


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ich setze die im Rhein auf Waller mit großen Gummis und Blinker ein zumindest ist es so geplant.


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Auf Hecht ist die aber zu übertrieben,oder???


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

guckst du im Harrison Thread, da sollten wir das besprechen


----------



## NorbertF (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hmm ich glaube du wirst viele Fehlbisse haben wenn die wirklich so hart ist wie zB eine Zander Gufirute.
Nach meinem Kenntnisstand benötigt man zum Welse Spinnen eine relativ weiche Spitze aber natürlich ein hartes Rückgrat. Damit der Wels den Köder sauber ins Maul bekommt.
Die Bisserkennung ist ja weniger das Problem.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin ein 70er Fan u liebeugel mit ner 120er


Dito, für große Köder, auch für Hecht, wie willst Du 30er Fischlis mit 100-150g denn als Uferangler sonst fischen?
Wenn die sich wie ihre kleineren Schwestern verhält, ist die eben trotz Superpower nicht bretthart.
Rainer wird es dann ja bald wissen, ich bin bärig gespannt


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

die ist nicht hart Norbert, das ist der irrglaube...die ist schnell somit flexibel genug dass der Räuber den Köder auch "einsaugen" kann,
aber wirklich bitte in den Harrison Thread mit den Fragen gehen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> aber wirklich bitte in den Harrison Thread mit den Fragen gehen


genau! #6


----------



## NorbertF (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich hab keine Fragen wollte nur einer eventuellen Fehlinvestition vorbeugen


----------



## maesox (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke!! Steht schon im Harrison-Thread !!

Warte nur auf Antworten|rolleyes


----------



## Birger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaube du wirst viele Fehlbisse haben wenn die wirklich so hart ist wie zB eine Zander Gufirute.
> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand benötigt man zum Welse Spinnen eine relativ weiche Spitze aber natürlich ein hartes Rückgrat. Damit der Wels den Köder sauber ins Maul bekommt.
> Die Bisserkennung ist ja weniger das Problem.



Das ist eine komische Theorie, die irgendwie in letzter Zeit häufiger auftritt. Leute denkt doch mal nach: ein 30er Zander oder 20er Barsch hat selbst bei der Blechpeitsche kein Problem damit, den Köder einzusaugen, der Widerstand der Rute spielt dabei wirklich kaum eine Rolle. Nun stellt euch mal einen Waller vor, der etwa 20 Liter Wasser + Gummifisch ansaugt, wo soll da das Problem bei einer harten Spitze liegen? Wer mal einen Welsbiss an der Spinnrute hatte, weiß dass diese Theorie mit der weichen Spitze Quatsch ist.
Zweites Problem der weichen Spitze: bei einem 23er Gummifisch ist sie beim Einkurbeln von diesem schon durchgebogen, Flexibilität ist also eh nicht mehr gegeben, eine richtige Köderführung schon garnicht.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So ist es!


----------



## NorbertF (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Na gut, dann wisst ihr das besser als die Waller Spin-Guides am Rhein und am Ebro, die das seit 3 Jahren jede Saison betreiben und durch viele Fehlbisse herausgefunden haben.
Ich persönlich habe keine relevanten Erfahrungen ausser nem gelegentlichen Zufallsfang, was ich sagte kommt also von Dritten. Und ist dann halt auch mit entsprechender Vorsicht zu geniessen, wobei ich mich an deren Rat halten werde. Bin nämlich auch dabei mir eine Wallerausrüstung zu organisieren.


----------



## Birger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Norbert:
leider muss man alle Aussagen die man so hört auch kritisch beurteilen (auch das was hier geschrieben steht). Schau bitte mal, was dahinter steht, also warum sagen diese Experten sowas?
Der Andy Weyel z.B. wollte mir auf der ANSPO auch seine neue Welsspinnrute mit extra weicher Spitze lecker reden. Ich hab ihm die oben genannten Argumente mal aufgetischt, konnte er niocht wirklich was zu sagen, außer dass die Rute doch eine tolle Belastungskurve hat (er zog dann mal kräftig an der Rute).
Es gibt nunmal genügend Walertaugliche und harte Spinnruten, der Andy möchte aber gerne seine verkaufen, die so gesehen einzigartig ist (man konnte auch ein Teil im Blank zwischenschalten, dann wird die Rute länger, Sinn des Ganzen weiß ich aber nicht).
Also ich würde sowas nicht kaufen und auch nicht einfach glauben, nur weil es "Experten" sagen. Ok, diese Leute fischen jeden Tag auf Wels und fangen auch dementsprechend gut, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie in jedem Punkt Recht haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ne also wirklich, ist wie Birger das sagt: Waller sind ja wohl nicht gerade als Zarti-Beisser bekannt. 

Da spielen 95 weitere andere Faktoren beim Handspinnen noch eine Rollen (bei Fehlbissen), aber eine zu harte Spitze steht da nicht auf den vorderen Plätzen, dicke Köder, Führung und notwendiger Anschlag brauchen das eben sogar.  

Drillaussteiger hängen eher mit zu harten Spitzen zusammen, aber nur wenn es was zum losschlagen gibt (außenmäulige Bleiköpfe und sowas).

Tatsache ist es eher beim Schleppen, dem Selbsthaken und dem Selbstdrill der Rute für ein paar Sekunden, bis man zugreift, daß zu harte Spitzen Fisch kosten. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob auf Wels wie auf Hecht geschleppt wird, bzw. wer so tut.


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

mit ner weichen rute verliert man aber generell weniger fische, da bei harten ruten die fische schnell ausschlitzen....man ey, ihr amateure kotzt mich langsam richtig an hier....


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

:q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So ein großer Waller saugt einen mehrpfündigen Fisch an und soll dann soll es mehr Fehlbisse bei einer harten Rute und einem 100g Köder geben? Man soll eben nicht alles glauben was man so hört.

Sogar mit der Blechpeitsche funktioniert das, wie man in den Filmen immer wieder sehen kann.
Wichtiger ist m.E. eine eher parabolische Aktion, von daher würde ich die VHF eher nicht als ideale Wallerrute ansehen.
Da wäre mir die VT oder die Blechpeitsche lieber, wenn es denn sowas sein soll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist m.E. eine eher parabolische Aktion, von daher würde ich die VHF eher nicht als ideale Wallerrute ansehen.
> Da wäre mir die VT oder die Blechpeitsche lieber, wenn es denn sowas sein soll.


Wofür meinst Du die wäre die Parabolik gut, meinst also hohe Drillparabolik, oder?
Das ist was anderes als Progression, hohe Progression oder starkes oder starres Rückgrat.


----------



## NorbertF (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Also ich würde sowas nicht kaufen und auch nicht einfach glauben, nur weil es "Experten" sagen. Ok, diese Leute fischen jeden Tag auf Wels und fangen auch dementsprechend gut, das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass sie in jedem Punkt Recht haben.



Ja auf jeden Fall. Wenns um Geld geht ist jeder Ratschlag schnell nichts mehr wert. Am Besten sind eigene Erfahrungen. Ich hab schon viel Dreck gekauft für teures Geld weils mir irgendwer empfohlen hat. Sieht aber gut aus im Keller, auch was wert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Sieht aber gut aus im Keller, auch was wert.


Nur solange es da nicht zu voll wird, dann fangen die Probleme eigentlich erst an: Was behalte ich, was verkaufe ich? |kopfkrat 

Seit kurzem ist es bei mir recht einfach geworden: Es gibt einige wenige richtig gute Ruten (VHF, Sportex Kev, Fenwick), den Rest könnte ich eigentlich auch entbehren, ohne dem eine Träne nachzuweinen.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ein starkes Rückgrat schließt eine Parabolik ja nicht aus (siehe VT oder Blechpeitsche bei den Wallerdrills).
Ich denke, an einer (drill-)parabolischen Rute wird der Fisch eher müde.


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> gib mal Link



Find selber nix passendes.
Früher hatte der ASE die Katapult.
Wenn dann gibts die eher noch bei ebay.
Schau mal über die Board-Suche, da hab ich gesehen, dass die heuer mal einer "neu" angeboten hat!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> Ein starkes Rückgrat schließt eine Parabolik ja nicht aus


Das nennt man dann eigentlich Progression oder progressive Aktion, also erst weichere Spitze mit fühlbarem Kipp/Knickpunkt weit vorne, der mit zunehmenden Zug weiter nach hinten gegen Griff wandert. War schon ein bischen Fangfrage von mir 

Die Vorteile sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Ich mag eigentlich nur progressive Ruten, wirklich parabole (die sofort im HT arbeiten) oder extreme Spitzenaktionen nicht. Die Progression von VT ist halt schneller/weicher als die der VHF.


----------



## Birger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Noch was: um Aussteiger braucht man sich beim Wels keine Sorgen machen, wenn man den Angeschlagen hat, dann hängt der auch bombenfest. Die Haben so ein zähes Maul, da bekommt man den Jighaken manchmal nur mit sehr viel Mühe wieder raus, Drillinge sind erst richtig ätzend. 

@ Norbert: besorg dir eine schwere Hechtrute mit 100 oder 150g Wurfgewicht, damit solltest du klar kommen. Wenn dir das Welsspinnen dann doch stinkt, weil du in Deutschland nach 100 Versuchen immer noch keinen Biss hattest, kannst du mit der Rute wenigsten auf Hecht mit großen Ködern angeln, dann muss sie nicht zu dem anderen Schrott in den Keller.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@AngelDet

Progression muß keinen deutlichen Knick haben.
Wer schonmal mit den Armalite Ruten von Century gefischt hat, wird wissen was ich meine.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> Progression muß keinen deutlichen Knick haben.


Right, aber es geht ja hauptsächlich um das Feeling, den Punkt, da wo man die Liftpower des Rückgrates spürt, egal ob der Knick jetzt weicher oder schärfer ist. Bei sehr starkem Rückgrat und sehr weicher Spitze gibt es zwangläufig ne ganz schön enge Biegekurve (Klotoide |supergri  ), aber zum Glück machen das längst nicht alle Ruten so drastisch.  
Ich kann wie schon gesagt mit den unharmonischen Biegekurven ala typische US-Spin oder den weichen durchgängigen Aktionen ala Vollparabolik |uhoh: wenig anfangen.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Fürs Wallerfischen wäre mir persönlich eine vollparabolische Glasfaserrute am liebsten. Leider zu schwer zum Spinnfischen.


----------



## Birger (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> Fürs Wallerfischen wäre mir persönlich eine vollparabolische Glasfaserrute am liebsten. Leider zu schwer zum Spinnfischen.



Igitt! Aber die Drilleigenschaften sind schon richtig dafür. 
Das handlig aber zum spucken, son schwerer Schwabbelstock .


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Du sagst es! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Igitt! Aber die Drilleigenschaften sind schon richtig dafür.
> Das handlig aber zum spucken, son schwerer Schwabbelstock .


Hi Birgi!
Was nimmst Du zum Wels-Spinnen (auch in Spanien). BP oder was schwereres??


----------



## Bubbel2000 (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

wir haben irgendsone rute gekauft, hat er mir mit gekauft...keine ahnung was, aber was hartes wirds sein :q


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus,

bin sicher kein wallerprofi und fische nicht am po oder ebro, aber gott sei dank habe ich das glück das vor meiner türe-gewässer genügend waller sind.
fische regelmäßig im frühjahr und sommer auf die und fange auch regelmäßig welche. sicher nicht die größe wie am po oder ebro.
es ist aber schon wichtig gerade auch beim waller das die spinnrute paßt. habe und fische alle 4 ruten, blechpeitsche, century, harrison vt-120 und vhf-120gr.
ich bin aber auch der meinung das beim wallerspinnfischen die spitze eine sehr große rolle spielt, gerade hier beim biss muß diese arbeiten können.
vt-120gr oder vhf-120gr ist geschmacksache, mir persönlich ist die vhf lieber weil die spitze vom blank diese eigenschaften hat.
century ist genial, da ist sogar die spitze vom blank noch feiner, vom rückgrad mehr dann parabolischer.
blechpeitsche liegt für mich unter 100gr wurfgewicht.
der vt-150gr blank ist meine meinung nach fürs wallerspinnfischen komplett der falsche. dieser blank arbeitet im spitzenteil nicht mehr.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das sehe ich ein bißchen anders.
Das die Rute arbeitet, dafür sorgt der Waller schon. Wichtig ist, daß die Aktion parabolisch ist, damit der Waller dagegen arbeiten kann. Zu hart kann sie dann kaum sein. Wie Birger schon sagte, schlitzen Waller selten aus wenn sie denn erstmal hängen.
Von daher halte ich den VT -150g sogar für den besten Blank zum Spinnfischen auf Waller.
Der Köderkontakt ist nicht so gut damit, aber da man mit dem Köder sowieso keine faxen macht und stupides einholen zum Wallerangeln ausreicht, sind mir die Drilleigenschaften wichtiger als die Führungseigenschaften.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@darth_carper
Alter Parabolwerfer!  
Habe gerade was dazu im Harrison Thread geschrieben, sehe hier daß das wohl stimmt! 

Bei einer sehr straffen Rute muß die Rutenspitze schon als erstes ein wenig nachgeben, bei einer insgesamt mehr parabolen und etwas weicheren Rute ist das nicht so nötig. Aber ich schätze, dieses persönliche Feeling bekommt man nicht unter einen Hut.


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> Das sehe ich ein bißchen anders.
> Das die Rute arbeitet, dafür sorgt der Waller schon. Wichtig ist, daß die Aktion parabolisch ist, damit der Waller dagegen arbeiten kann. Zu hart kann sie dann kaum sein. Wie Birger schon sagte, schlitzen Waller selten aus wenn sie denn erstmal hängen.
> Von daher halte ich den VT -150g sogar für den besten Blank zum Spinnfischen auf Waller.
> Der Köderkontakt ist nicht so gut damit, aber da man mit dem Köder sowieso keine faxen macht und stupides einholen zum Wallerangeln ausreicht, sind mir die Drilleigenschaften wichtiger als die Führungseigenschaften.



servus,

kann dir gerne darauf antworten aber hier gehts um die blechpeitsche.:vik: 
wenn du willst dann treffen wir uns im harrison thread wieder.


----------



## bassking (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo.
Nachdem ich mich hier mal durchgelesen habe, mal meine Meinung:

Lothar und ich fischten mal zusammen- Lothar ist ein BP-Fan, er hat sich gleich 2 Stück gekauft, der Verrücke  .

Ich fische die TP.- die nachweislich noch eine straffere Spitze hat, als die BP.(siehe auch den Blanktest hier).

Kurze Frage: fischt die TP. als Weiterentwicklung der BP. überhaupt Jemand?

Erstmal zum Mythos harte Rute= BP= *Drillaussteiger* (Zander,Wels).

Es gibt bei genügend großen Jighaken und entsprechend gejiggter Führung bei den genannten Zielfischen ab mittlerer Größe *kaum Ausschlitzer* .Kleine Zander können sich schonmal verabschieden, wenn der große Haken nicht eingesaugt werden konnte...die Verwendung von Zusatzdrillingen kann den anteil der Aussteiger sogar *erhöhen -* aus diesem Grund fische ich gar keine Zusatzdrillinge bei Shads zwischen 10 und 20cm.

"Ausschlitzer" gibt es eher bei weicheren Jigruten Das liegt einfach daran, dass bei weicheren Ruten und grösseren Gummis oft der Anschlag nicht durchkommt  .

Sowohl der Blank der BP. als auch der, der TP. federn nach dem Anhieb exzellent die Kopfströsse ab- die Ruten sind im oberen Viertel aber sauhart, damit die Köderführung 1:1 möglich wird.
Mythos 2:
Die BP heißt BP, weil sie nur für Blecht konzipiert wurde !

Schaut´ Euch mal die Twisterfilme der ersten Generation an  

Da die TP. noch härter als die BP. ist, wäre sie bestimmt eine Walleralternative ...

Übrigens: wenn die weiche Spitze bei den Wallern nötig wäre, *würden harte Ruten wie die TP.und BP. bei Zandern massenweise Fehlbisse produzieren- die saugen den Köder nämlich auch ein - das Gegenteil ist der Fall.*

Wenn man Roland Eure Theorie mal unterbreiten würde- ich glaube der hätter erstmal einen seiner berühmt-berüchtigten Lachanfälle. 

Waller machen kurzen Prozeß und hängen totsicher.


Bassking.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@mad

aber klar, dachte nur ich schreibe hier, weil gerade das thema spinnfischen auf waller aufkam.


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus bassking,

im oberen teil deiner post gebe ich dir recht.
aber leider hier nicht mehr,


> Da die TP. noch härter als die BP. ist, wäre sie bestimmt eine Walleralternative ...
> 
> Übrigens: wenn die *weiche Spitze *bei den Wallern nötig wäre, würden *harte Ruten wie die TP.und BP*. bei Zandern massenweise Fehlbisse produzieren- die saugen den Köder nämlich auch ein - das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
> 
> ...



bitte vergleiche nicht eine bp oder eine tp mit einer vt oder vhf.#d 
die bp und auch die tp ist zur einer 120er vt-vhf im ganzen schon ein stück weicher.
und roland würde nicht lachen weil gerade seine bp von den ruten hier die "feinste" spitze hat.
wenn für dich schon die bp oder tp hart sind was ist für dich dann die harrison???


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@bassking

Drillaussteiger wird es immer geben. Das Gerücht, daß harte Ruten die Rate erhöhen hält sich hartnäckig.
Schon beim Karpfenangeln wird das immer wieder berichtet, aber es ist definitiv nicht so.

Von daher glaube ich auch nicht, daß die BP die Aussteigerrate erhöhen wird.

Warum aber sollen Zusatzdrillinge schlecht sein?


Die TP und die BP sind in meinen Augen überhaupt keine Wallerruten.
Sie sind zwar hart, aber mit Sicherheit nicht hart genug.
Man kann mit ihnen sicher einen Waller drillen und landen, aber in welcher Zeit?
Nicht umsonst heißt es beim Wallerangeln, daß man den Fisch möglichst kurz drillen soll und dafür sind die Ruten definitiv zu leicht. Das kann man ja auch immer wieder in den PB-Videos sehen!


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

noch was,#h 

wer fischt überhaupt gezielt in deutschland auf waller???
und nicht mal als beifang und mit viel glück beim zanderfischen.
ich gehe hier nicht von po und ebro aus, wo sorry jeder einen waller fängt. ist das gleiche wenn ich in schweden hecht fischen gehe, da habe ich auch mit meiner "spaßrute" DAM black panther 5-25gr hechte gefangen, und mein sohn mit 5 jahren würde auch welche fangen.


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wir machen es!
Die Weser bietet zeitweise gute Möglichkeiten.


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> Wir machen es!
> Die Weser bietet zeitweise gute Möglichkeiten.



machen und fangen ist aber schon noch ein unterschied.:vik: 
du weist es hoffendlich wie ich das meine.:q


----------



## darth carper (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Na klar!
Wir haben leider bisher nur Waller bis 1,50m gefangen.
Die Größeren haben sich alle befreien können (allerdings nicht durch ausschlitzen).
Leider bin ich in den letzten beiden Jahren nicht dazu gekommen, weil es nur einen relativ kurzen Zeitraum gibt, in dem es sich wirklich gezielt lohnt.


----------



## bassking (25. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> bitte vergleiche nicht eine bp oder eine tp mit einer vt oder vhf.#d
> die bp und auch die tp ist zur einer 120er vt-vhf im ganzen schon ein stück weicher.
> und roland würde nicht lachen weil gerade seine bp von den ruten hier die "feinste" spitze hat.
> wenn für dich schon die bp oder tp hart sind was ist für dich dann die harrison???


 
Hi mad- auf die Harrison hatte ich mich gadanklich gar nicht bezogen-sondern generell auf Wallerruten, die eine weichere Spitze haben sollen- angeblich- damit der Wels besser einsaugen kann.

Roland würde über solche Aussagen lachen, da er schon die "Katapult" unter anderem für das gezielte Wallerfischen konzipiert hat.

Und diese Rute ist *knallhart ... viel härter noch als die TP.-*das soll die Fehlbissrate erhöhen? #d 

Ich kann mich gar nicht auf die Harrison 120er beziehen- weil ich die Aktion gar nicht kenne...hatte sie (120er) nicht in der Hand( beide Versionen)...*deshalb* erlaube ich mir auch keinen Vergleich !

Wer behaupten würde, die BP. hätte eine zu harte Spitze zum Jiggen oder auch Wallerfischen, kann sich mal die Filme ansehen.

Wenn ich überhaupt vergleichen würde, wäre es die TP.mit der H. VHF90.

Der Vergleich mit der Bsp.75er macht meiner Meinung nach weniger Sinn.

d.c: wenn die BP. für Waller top wäre, würden sich die Beiden nicht über so lange Zeit mit zum Bersten gekrümmter Rute quälen und Aussagen wie: "Belastungsgrenze schon überschritten" oder so ähnlich abgeben.

2m.Waller sind Einsatzgebiet der Katapult- aber in Deutschland sind doch eher kleinere Welse häufig- da reicht eine TP. auch dicke.

Gezielt würde ich die aber für echte Monster auch nicht nehmen- da hast Du Recht !

Drillinge sind nicht schlecht- allerdings steigt bspw.beim Wobblerfischen mit kleineren Drillingen die Rate der Aussteiger mit der Härte der Rute.

Ein Zusatzdrilling ist idR. deutlich kleiner, als der Jighaken.

Der Jig ist direkt mit der Schnur verbunden- der Drilling beweglich am Zusatzvorfach angebracht und zudem viel enger vom Hakenbogen.

Wenn man den Test macht, "klappt" ein Drilling immer leicht nach hinten weg, bevor genug Kraft zum Eindringen durch den Zug generiert wird. Manchmal dringt der Haken dann nicht sicher ein.

Ein Jig schlägt sofort 1:1 durch.

Zusammen mit dem engen Hakenschenkel und der Gefahr, dass Kiemen verletzt werden, ist ein Zusatzdrilling für mich nur eine Notlösung.

Ich habe jedenfalls letztes Jahr keinen einzigen Zander durch Ausschlitzen verloren- und es waren gute fische zwischen 65 und 83cm dabei.

Bassking.


----------



## mad (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus bassking,

na gott sei dank, langsam kommen wir ans ziel.:vik: 



> ..... "Katapult" unter anderem für das gezielte Wallerfischen konzipiert hat.
> 
> Und diese Rute ist knallhart ... viel härter noch als die TP.-das soll die Fehlbissrate erhöhen?



bitte nicht noch eine rute dazu, weil in der liga habe ich eine harrison rute (einzelstück zum testen) da ist die katapult wieder mal die schwächere.
die rute kennt börnie und rainer sogar hatte die in potsdam dabei, aber auch der blank hat die eigenschaften worauf es ankommt und das ist im spitzenbereich.



> Ich kann mich gar nicht auf die Harrison 120er beziehen- weil ich die Aktion gar nicht kenne...hatte sie (120er) nicht in der Hand( beide Versionen)...deshalb erlaube ich mir auch keinen Vergleich !



dann wird es aber höchste zeit, und vielleicht kannst mich dann auch verstehen worauf ich hinaus will.#6 



> Wer behaupten würde, die BP. hätte eine zu harte Spitze zum Jiggen oder auch Wallerfischen, kann sich mal die Filme ansehen.



was versuche ich schon die ganze zeit zu erklären!!!#h 



> Wenn ich überhaupt vergleichen würde, wäre es die TP.mit der H. VHF90.



#6 



> 2m.Waller sind Einsatzgebiet der Katapult- aber in Deutschland sind doch eher kleinere Welse häufig- da reicht eine TP. auch dicke.



und schon 3mal eine harrison.:vik: 



> Ich habe jedenfalls letztes Jahr keinen einzigen Zander durch Ausschlitzen verloren- und es waren gute fische zwischen 65 und 83cm dabei.



ein zander schlitz nicht aus, vielleicht ein barsch und schon gar nicht ein waller.
mir gings nur immer *beim biss *was danach ist....


----------



## mad (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> Na klar!
> Wir haben leider bisher nur Waller bis 1,50m gefangen.
> Die Größeren haben sich alle befreien können (allerdings nicht durch ausschlitzen).



sondern???
vielleicht weil sie die köder nicht richtig einsaugen könnten,....fehlbisse????:q :q :q


----------



## darth carper (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@mad

abgerissen, meistens um hindernisse geschwommen.
ist schwer, weil die besten stellen nur schwer mit dem boot befischbar sind.
und weil uns am anfang die erfahrung gefehlt hat.


----------



## darth carper (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@bassking

Und trotzdem verwenden beide die Rute. Die Katapult wird ja eher selten eingesetzt. Steht da etwa die Waidgerechtigkeit hinter dem Marketing zurück?
Aber wenigstens sind wir einer Meinung, daß die BP keine Wallerrute ist.
Genausowenig die TP.
Die würde ich vielleicht im Stillwasser einsetzen, aber niemals im Fluß mit Strömung.

Der Zusatzdrilling sorgt vielleicht für mehr Aussteiger, dafür bin ich mir sicher, daß ich im Endeffekt mehr Fische fange, weil ich auch mehr hake.
Und wenn der eine Fisch mehr der Fisch meines Lebens ist, nehme ich Aussteiger gerne in Kauf.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> @bassking
> 
> ....
> Aber wenigstens sind wir einer Meinung, daß die BP keine Wallerrute ist.
> Genausowenig die TP.


 
Die Blechpeitsche ist für mich die ultimative Allroundwaffe zum Fischen mit GuFi, Blinker und Wobbler (nicht twitchen)! Allerdings *nur* für Hecht und Zander!

Aufgrund ihrer feinfühligen Spitze ist sie nach unten schon auch mal zum Barschangeln geeignet, wenn man die Barschrute vergessen hat.
Andererseits ist sie auch durch Ihr starkes Rückrad nach oben hin geeignet einen mittelprächtigen Wels zu bezwingen. Das ist es - nicht mehr und nicht weniger!!! ... zumindest meiner Meinung nach.

Die Twisterpeitsche käme mir nicht in die Tüte! Aufgrund Ihrer Blankeigenschaften wäre *für mich* eine VHF die erste Wahl.

@mad: War das nicht die Twisterpeitsche, die wir bei Dir getestet haben im Vergleich zu BP und VHF und die zu zurückschicken musstest, weil die Steckverbindung "Spiel" hatte??? Schon gell!!

@Barschkönig:

"Twisterpeitsche = Weiterentwicklung der Blechpeitsche????"

Denke eher weniger! Ist ganz einfach ne komplett andere Rute, wahrscheinlich sogar aus einer anderen Blank-Schmiede und vom Material her höchstwahrscheinlich auch minderwertiger.
Die Spitzenbrüche sind bei der TP ja schon fast genauso legendär wie die der Gelben Ashura! |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hui der Rutenbauchef mad auf meiner Seite, auch schön 
Wie gesagt diejenigen von denen ich das habe mit dem Köder einsaugen angeln ebenfalls gezielt mit der Spinne auf Waller. Und zwar am Rhein.
Hatte 2 Tage Gelegenheit mich auszutauschen. Die Anfänge waren schwer, da der Herr vom Zanderangeln kommt und dementsprechend auf Wels hochgerechnet hat was die Ruten anbetrifft. Er hatte Bisse aber die Anhiebe sassen nicht. Das hat ihn dazu gebracht immer härtere Ruten zu verwenden damit der Anhieb besser durchkommt. Das war aber genau falsch wie er herausgefunden hat. Nun fischt er Ruten wo die Spitzen das einsaugen des Köders erleichtern und die Köder sitzen ordentlich im Welsmaul wenn der Anhieb kommt. Nun funzt es auch.


----------



## bassking (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



darth carper schrieb:


> @bassking
> 
> Steht da etwa die Waidgerechtigkeit hinter dem Marketing zurück?
> *Ja, ich glaube schon* .
> ...


 
Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ein attackierender Zander zwischen 60 und 80+cm. *jeden* gängigen Gummiköder voll einsaugen kann...und auch ohne Drillinge gelandet wird.

Da ich viel Zurück....e, sehe ich es nunmal auch aus Gründen der Waidgerechtigkeit nicht ein, dem Fisch das Maul zuzuballern- dann fange ich ggf. bei vorsichtiger Beißerei eben weniger !

Mad- wird jetzt doch ein Harrisonfred draus?  

Die 90er ist jedenfalls vom Blank her schon korpulenter als eine TP oder BP.liegt für meine Befriffe auch etwas träger in der Hand...aber das müsste bei einem Vergleichsfischen 100% abgeklärt werden.

Und sie ist auch schwerer.

Die Fischbarkeit dea angegebenen WG. und der vergleichsweise günstige Preis sprechen aber für die Rute !

Bassking.


----------



## bassking (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die Blechpeitsche ist für mich die ultimative Allroundwaffe zum Fischen mit GuFi, Blinker und Wobbler (nicht twitchen)!
> 
> Die Twisterpeitsche käme mir nicht in die Tüte! Aufgrund Ihrer Blankeigenschaften wäre *für mich* eine VHF die erste Wahl.
> 
> ...


 
Hi.

Zur BP. kann ich Dir voll zustimmen- ein echter Alleskönner.

Hast Du mal die TP. wirklich über einen längeren Zeitraum gefischt?

Die Rute ist für den PB.- Stil konzipiert, nicht für das Zupfen über die Rutenspitze- vielleicht kommt deshalb die Vorliebe für die H75er !?

Mit der Aussage der "Weiterentwicklung" wollte ich bewusst provozieren.

Allerdings kennst Du auch weder die Schmiede, noch die Qualität des Blanks- oder?

Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Blanks mit der Zeit einfach günstiger wurden- und der Preis für eine BP. künstlich hochgehalten wird, um vielleicht den Mythos zu unterstützen!!??

Zum Thema Steckverbindungen, die wackeln: keine Rute ist 100% gleich- in einer Serie ergeben sich nunmal schwankungen.

Denkst du, die Harrisonschmiede hat zB. *keinen Schwund in der Produktion?*
Das wäre aber schon sehr gutgläubig.

Je glasharter und hochwertiger der Blank- desto empfindlicher.

Eine TP. würde ich bspw. *nie* auf der Steinpackung ablegen ! 

Vielleicht treffen wir uns mal- und Du fischst Beide Ruten einfach mal zusammen über längere Zeit durch...

Ich bin jedenfalls 1000% zufrieden mit aktion und Drillverhalten.

Wenn ich allerdings eine Adrenalin für 750 Schleifen sehe, kommts mich schon vor, als würden die Käufer verar..t werden.


Bassking.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Zur BP. kann ich Dir voll zustimmen- ein echter Alleskönner.
> 
> ...


 
Hi!

Du wolltest mit "Weiterentwicklung" provozieren und ich mit "wackliger Steckverbindung"...|rolleyes 

Ich würde anstatt zur TP zur VHF tendieren (wenn ich denn müsste), weil die TP nicht die von mir geliebten Eigenschaften der BP (insbesondere hinsichtlich der Spitze) hat.

Aufgrund dessen und auch weil man nicht mal weis wo der Blank überhaupt herkommt (Korea??, vielleicht doch Graphite USA??, auf keinen Fall Harrison) würd ich aufgrund der einigermassen gleichen Preisklasse die Harrison VHF favorisieren. Muss mich aber Gott sei Dank nicht entscheiden.... *bin ja Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fan!!*

Die Qualität und Aktion der TP kenne ich wahrlich nur von Trockentests bei MAD, das hat mir aber schon gezeigt, dass die Rute nix für mich ist. Ne 75er VHF hab ich auch nur kurz gefischt und augrund mangelndem Interesse schnell wieder abgegeben. Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden!

Jedem das seine! Dir die TP - mir die BP! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Eine TP. würde ich bspw. *nie* auf der Steinpackung ablegen !


Was machste denn, wenn da nur Steine weit und breit am Wasser sind? |kopfkrat
Also Ablegen (soft ) geht doch immer, nur Hinschmeissen ist halt Mist. Ich habe da grundsätzlich mehr Befürchtungen mit dem Zerkratzen der Rollen, besonders der Spulenkante. Manche Leute haben auch schon ihre Super-Titan oder Gold-Cermet Ringe geschrotet, das war dann eindeutig zu schnell und hart.


----------



## bassking (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was machste denn, wenn da nur Steine weit und breit am Wasser sind? |kopfkrat
> Also Ablegen (soft ) geht doch immer, nur Hinschmeissen ist halt Mist. Ich habe da grundsätzlich mehr Befürchtungen mit dem Zerkratzen der Rollen, besonders der Spulenkante. Manche Leute haben auch schon ihre Super-Titan oder Gold-Cermet Ringe geschrotet, das war dann eindeutig zu schnell und hart.


Erstmal:
Hi burn- wir liegen doch eigentlich auf einer Wellenlänge- ich bin auch der Meinung, dass jeder Angler seine persönliche Lieblingsrute finden muss- verallgemeinern lässt sich da ja nix.

Wenn man ehrlich ist, liegen die angesprochenen Ruten für mittlere Gummis alle im grünen Bereich, was Fischbarkeit und sicher auch Fangausbeute betrifft.

Ob minimal trägere/schnellere Aktionen  fangentscheidend sind?

Ich denke nicht- ganz viel hängt von den subjektiven Wünschen und Präferenzen ab...oder auch nur von der Marke.

Es soll Leute geben, die schon allein vom Namen "Profiblinker" Pickel bekommen |supergri 

Jeder soll seinen Stock finden- man hat ja schliesslich auch dafür bezahlt.

Angel Det: Ich fische auch an der Steinpackung - nach der Landung versuche ich, hockend die Rute auf Oberschenkel und Schulter/Arm abzulegen- oder auf die Tasche- das schont auch die Rolle !

Seitdem ich eine hochwertige Daiwa besitze, passe ich doppelt auf !

Übrigens sollen die Gold-Cermet empfindlich auf Stösse reagieren- habe ich schon öfters mitbekommen.

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## schroe (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Es soll Leute geben, die schon allein vom Namen "Profiblinker" Pickel bekommen



Und wieder andere, die bekommen davon ´nen "Ständer".|supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Und wieder andere, die bekommen davon ´nen "Ständer".|supergri


 
Will sich hier jemand outen???? |rolleyes


----------



## schroe (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Will sich hier jemand outen????



Ihr seid doch schon voll im Gange.|supergri




> Seitdem ich eine hochwertige Daiwa besitze, passe ich doppelt auf !



War da nicht mal so ´ne Rollendiskuss.?#c


----------



## bassking (26. Januar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja, war mal.

Meine ist aber "nur" hochwertig- 175 Schleifen- und *keine* paar Hundert...also kein High-end- Produkt (heißt doch so..oder? #c )...

Robust ist sie schon- die Caldia- aber kein echtes Schmuckstück.

...aber ehrlich gesagt war mir meine 50 Euro-Rolle auf Dauer an der TP. zu popelig  

Bassking.


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Schau ich vorher in den neuen Stollenwerkkatalog und was seh ich:

*Skyblade Sniper by Jan Gutjahr für 1064,- EUR
*
Schon alleine von der Beschreibung her weis man, dass es der gleiche Blank wie bei der Blechpeitsche/Adrenalin ist.

Irre, oder??


----------



## Bibbelmann (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!


Meines Wissens gibt es ab sofort einen neuen Importeur für die Original Blanks-
vielleicht hat dieser Thread was tatsächliche Exclusivität und tatsächliche Verfügbarkeit angeht da was bewirkt.:vik:

Preis des Blanks: um 200 Euro
Na dann... ich freu mich drauf!#h

Philipp


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Meines Wissens gibt es ab sofort einen neuen Importeur für die Original Blanks-
> ...



Was wär das für ein Importeur?

Ich wage das zu bezweifeln...


----------



## Pernod (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Meines Wissens gibt es ab sofort einen neuen Importeur für die Original Blanks-
> ...


 
Hab ich was verpasst? |kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
was macht die Rute denn so hochwertig?
Die Verwendung von Schaumgummi als Griff oder die Schnurführungsringe aus Keramik?
Danke!


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was macht die Rute denn so hochwertig?
> Die Verwendung von Schaumgummi als Griff oder die Schnurführungsringe aus Keramik?
> Danke!


 
Tja, was manche an dem J.Gutjahr so toll finden muss man wohl nicht verstehen, oder?
Hab mal mit einem am Wasser kurz Ruten getauscht...meine BP gegen seine Skyblade Power Jig by Jan Gutjahr....boah, so ein Prügel, den würd ich nicht mal zum Aalfischen ernehmen!!

Weis auch nicht, welchen Sinn die Low-Rider auf der Sniper haben?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> meine BP gegen seine Skyblade Power Jig by Jan Gutjahr....


Du hast doch gar keine "Blechpeitsche", sondern was anderes und besseres? |kopfkrat

Was war denn das für 'ne Power-Jig, soll ja auch gute geben ... 
Wenn das die mit dem VT-Blank 10ft wäre, gibt es bestimmt auch eine Reihe Meinungen anderer Art.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

börnie hat ne PB!


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> börnie hat ne PB!


 
PB = Plechbeitsche???


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast doch gar keine "Blechpeitsche", sondern was anderes und besseres? |kopfkrat
> 
> Was war denn das für 'ne Power-Jig, soll ja auch gute geben ...
> Wenn das die mit dem VT-Blank 10ft wäre, gibt es bestimmt auch eine Reihe Meinungen anderer Art.


 
VT-Blank + aufgebaut vom Gutjahr = Fanatic Rod!

Power-Jig ist ein 3,05er Knüppel!


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> PB = Plechbeitsche???


 
uuuuuuuups....leicht vertippt 
BP natürlich


----------



## fireline (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@rainer
metall is metall,bp=blechp....
pb=*p*lum*b*um steht für blei,lach

kann man die bp mit der adrenalin skyblade vom blank her vergleichen,wenn ja dann hab ich auch eine bp
mfg


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> kann man die bp mit der adrenalin vom blank her vergleichen,wenn ja dann hab ich auch eine bp
> mfg


 
Klaro!!!!!
Ist genau der gleiche Blank von Graphite USA!


----------



## Bibbelmann (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was wär das für ein Importeur?
> 
> Ich wage das zu bezweifeln...



noch jemand der das zu bezweifeln wagt?:m


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> noch jemand der das zu bezweifeln wagt?:m


 
Du bezweifelst das also selber auch, oder wie??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich dachte, Börni hätte was Anständiges, eine von mad auf dem Graphite Blank aufgebaute passende Rute?
Das ist ja wohl was anderes als ne PB-BP, oder? :m


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich dachte, Börni hätte was Anständiges, eine von mad auf dem Graphite Blank aufgebaute passende Rute?
> Das ist ja wohl was anderes als ne PB-BP, oder? :m


 
Ok, Detlef...Du darfst auch "MAD-Peitsche", oder "Graphite-USA-Saal-an-der-Donau-Peitsche" sagen ... oder wie auch immer Du willst.
Kommt sich blank-technisch ja auf´s Gleiche raus! |rolleyes


----------



## Bibbelmann (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Du bezweifelst das also selber auch, oder wie??


Hm..eigentlich warte ich nur drauf dass es eine offizielle Stellungnahme dazu gibt. Bin mir sehr sicher dass es die Blanks bald im normalen Vertriebsgeschäft  geben wird. Also- :vik:bis bald hoffentlich


----------



## Der_Glücklose (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi #h 

hier gibt es angeblich den Original Blank für 225€, aber wie kann man feststellen das es der echte ist #c


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hm..eigentlich warte ich nur drauf dass es eine offizielle Stellungnahme dazu gibt. Bin mir sehr sicher dass es die Blanks bald im normalen Vertriebsgeschäft geben wird. Also- :vik:bis bald hoffentlich


 
Ich hab letztes Jahr mal mit Stollenwerk deshalb telefoniert.

Cebbra hat einen EXCLUSIV-VERTRAG mit Graphite USA für diesen Blank und somit quasi eine Monopolstellung.
Da siehts wohl eher schlecht aus mit nem günstigen Blankkauf!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> hier gibt es angeblich den Original Blank für 225€, aber wie kann man feststellen das es der echte ist #c


 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das der Originalblank ist liegt meines Erachtens gen 0!

Ich würde jedenfalls nicht von jemanden diesen Blank kaufen, der vorher gerade mal einen Artikel verkauft hat und nicht mal ein Bild mit einstellt.

Den Blank bekommt man ja nicht mal, wenn man nach USA fährt und bei der Firma klingelt und bettelt....und der hätte jetzt plötzlich 5 Stück?!?! Nö!!


----------



## Bibbelmann (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das der Originalblank ist liegt meines Erachtens gen 0!
> 
> Ich würde jedenfalls nicht von jemanden diesen Blank kaufen, der vorher gerade mal einen Artikel verkauft hat und nicht mal ein Bild mit einstellt.
> 
> Den Blank bekommt man ja nicht mal, wenn man nach USA fährt und bei der Firma klingelt und bettelt....und der hätte jetzt plötzlich 5 Stück?!?! Nö!!




Bleib realistisch- die Firma Hastings hat keinen Vertrieb in D der Ihre Produkte wirklich verkauft, bisher ist das nur Abzocke, und Hastings kann an den Stückzahlen nix verdienen. War IMO nur eine frage der zeit bis sich das ändert.


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Bleib realistisch- die Firma Hastings hat keinen Vertrieb in D der Ihre Produkte wirklich verkauft, bisher ist das nur Abzocke, und Hastings kann an den Stückzahlen nix verdienen. War IMO nur eine frage der zeit bis sich das ändert.


 
*Wird sich zeigen, ob es irgendwann in Zukunft mal einen seriösen Verkaufer gibt!*

Mir kanns egal sein, hab ja schon eine |rolleyes


----------



## Bibbelmann (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ich hab letztes Jahr mal mit Stollenwerk deshalb telefoniert.
> 
> Cebbra hat einen EXCLUSIV-VERTRAG mit Graphite USA für diesen Blank und somit quasi eine Monopolstellung.
> Da siehts wohl eher schlecht aus mit nem günstigen Blankkauf!!!



waer doch naiv das zu glauben, oder? (achtung- das ist eine rhetorische Frage)


----------



## Bibbelmann (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> *Wird sich zeigen, ob es irgendwann in Zukunft mal einen seriösen Verkaufer gibt!*


abwarten und Tee..*schluerf*   trinken


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> abwarten und Tee..*schluerf* trinken


 
Trau mich ja meinen ***** verwetten, dass das wenn überhaupt der Blank von der Twisterpeitsche ist.

Glaub nicht, dass Hasting/Graphite USA nen schlechten Deal mit Cebbra hat... |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> waer doch naiv das zu glauben, oder? (achtung- das ist eine rhetorische Frage)


 
Das mit dem "bei der Firma klingeln und nach dem Blank betteln" war kein Witz! Soll schon passiert sein....:g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ok, Detlef...Du darfst auch "MAD-Peitsche", oder "Graphite-USA-Saal-an-der-Donau-Peitsche" sagen ... oder wie auch immer Du willst.
> Kommt sich blank-technisch ja auf´s Gleiche raus! |rolleyes


Mir gehts schon um die Betonung des *Individualaufbau*s, denn Blank-hin, Blank-her, wenn jemand die vormontiert verkauft ist das auch quasi von der Stange und min. eine Klasse schlechter als ne handbemaßte. 
Der beste Blank in einem bescheidenen Aufbau bringt einem auch kein Wohlgefühl, umgekehrt kann ein guter "Rod-Maker" auch aus einem einfachen Blank eine wirklich schöne Rute machen. 
Unter dem Aspekt sind so einige Standardangebote wie die Blinker/Standardedition-Peitsche unnütz wie ein Kropf! :g

Von daher ist Deine Graphite-USA-Peitsche by mad ziemlich sicher was besseres! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Der_Glücklose schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> hier gibt es angeblich den Original Blank für 225€, aber wie kann man feststellen das es der echte ist #c


Bei den wenigen Infos (und Maßangaben usw.) würde ich das nicht annehmen, behaupten kann es jeder, weil der Hersteller verkauft ja viele solche ähnlichen Blanks, z.B. eine 8'6", und da kann jemand das einfach mal keck behaupten - wer prüft es denn und prüft es überhaupt erstmal?
Der Preis wäre an sich auch immer noch fett zu hoch. :g

Wirtschaftliche Verträge und auch Exklusiv-Verträge haben übrigens die Angewohnheit, auch mal abzulaufen, außerdem kündbar.

Eine beispielhafte Rechnung ist z.B. einfach: Zehn günstiger angebotene und schnell verkaufte neue Blanks mit der Verkaufsabsicht in Fahrwasser des BP-Mythos zu 200 EUR bringen wieviel mehr als ein teurer Cebbra-Blank?


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

*Hier übrigens die Homepage des Rutenbauers, der die "Blechpeitschen-Blanks" über Ebay verkauft.*


----------



## Ketama (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,

also vorweg ich mach den Vertrieb seit diesem Jahr für
Graphite USA,Hastings, Rod USA und SureCatch.
Die Firma Hastings hat mir garantiert, daß der Blank den
ich als "Blank für die Blechpeitsche" - anbiete, der einzig
Wahre und Originale ist.Das gebe ich jedem der einen bei mir kauft schriftlich.Er erhält auch zwei Jahre Garantie wenn der
Fehler produktionstechnische Gründe hat wird umgetauscht.
Ich fange gerade erst an, die Produkte von Hastings hier in Deutschland zu vermarkten.
Ich hoffe, daß nun erstmal die Zweifel ein wenig aus der Welt sind. Wenn Ihr Fragen habt, dann meldet euch bei mir mit ner
PN.

Grüßle Ketama / Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## karpfenkuno (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Ketama,

finde ich gut, dass Graphite USA endlich einen Exporteur in D hat:m . So kann ich mir zukünftig meine Direktimporte aus den USA (über mudhole.com) sparen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass die Preise in einer vernünftigen Relation zu den Preisen in den USA sind.
Bietest Du alle Blanks von Graphite USA an? Kann man über Dich auch die in den USA üblichen Sonderwünsche (Blankfarbe, 2-Teilung im Verhältnis 70:30) ordern?
Ich bin öfters in der Umgebung von Memmingen. Kann man bei Dir Blanks direkt abholen?

Viel Erfolg beim Aufbau des Geschäftes
karpfenkuno


----------



## Ketama (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Kuno,Hallo Leute

also wenn du spezielle Wünsche hast oder andere Blanks haben willst, denke ich, wird das kein Problem sein.
Ich muß halt nur wissen was du willst mit genauen Angaben und
dann werd ich das schon deichseln:q.
Bei den Preisen möchte ich, daß der Kunde zufrieden ist.
Ich möchte zwar an den Blanks ja auch was verdienen, aber ich 
hab mir zu Ziel gemacht faire Preise für alle Produket zu machen.
Ich weiß jetzt kommt bestimmt bei einigen der Gedanke... jaja und den BP-Blank für 225€ verkaufen... Ich weiß das,daß
ne Menge Geld ist, aber ich importiere den Blank aus den USA,
muß also Ausfuhr und Einfuhrzoll und Steuern zahlen. Dann kommt noch dazu, daß ich das Risiko der Bestellung trage
(Mindermenge) und ja noch ne 2 Jahresgarantie gebe.
Das alles sind Kostenfaktoren und etwas verdienen möchte ich ja auch, sonst wäre es echt unnötig.Aber ich habe mich ehrlich bemüht den Blank so günstig wie möglich anzubieten,
das könnt Ihr mir glauben.

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Ketama schrieb:


> Hallo Kuno,Hallo Leute
> 
> also wenn du spezielle Wünsche hast oder andere Blanks haben willst, denke ich, wird das kein Problem sein.
> Ich muß halt nur wissen was du willst mit genauen Angaben und
> ...


 
Wenn, dann kommt hier wohl eher vielen der Gedanke, dass der BP-Blank sehr günstig ist! Der Stollenwerk verlangt dafür über 400 EUR!!!
Wie kommt das?


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mönsch, ist eben doch nur ein Blank!|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das sind ja neue konkrete Aussagen von Ketama, find ich gut. #6

Der angesprochene ähnliche 8'6" DHX-Blank (der gesuchte alias "BP" ist 9') kostete z.B. letztes Jahr bei einer Websuche von Graphite 150 US$.
Jeder der sich ein bischen damit beschäftigt weiß wo so ungefähr die Preise hochwertiger Blanks liegen.

Die bisherigen Preise hier in DE waren weitaus zu hoch. 
Wenn jemand jetzt (evtl. auch direkter ab Hersteller Hastings ) importiert, dafür die Logistik und Formalismen sowie wie oben gesagt Material+Fertigungsgarantie und Austausch übernimmt, dann wird das eine runde Sache, das kostet Geld und darf Geld kosten.

Mit einem Vorhalt bzw. Ersetzbarkeit über viele Jahre im vorraus wird es noch besser. Schließlich ist der GAU das Zerbröseln einer Lieblingsrute, für die es KEINEN Ersatz gibt, um einiges schlimmer als der nur pekuniäre Verlust bei Ersetzbarkeit.


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das sind ja neue konkrete Aussagen von Ketama, find ich gut. #6
> 
> *Der angesprochene ähnliche 8'6" DHX-Blank* kostete z.B. letztes Jahr bei einer Websuche von Graphite 150 US$.
> Jeder der sich ein bischen damit beschäftigt weiß wo so ungefähr die Preise hochwertiger Blanks liegen.
> ...


 
änlicher Blank = anderer Blank |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> änlicher Blank = anderer Blank |rolleyes


Hab ich doch klar gesagt: ca. 15cm kürzer und die ganzen Jahre frei verkäuflich. Für manche sogar eine interessante Option. Nur ist gerade USA-Import mit Sperrgutkartons so eine Sache. 

Wenn ketama jetzt den 9' = 2,70m langen Blank vom Hersteller Hastings hier für einen guten Preis, nämlich unter 50% vom vorherigen Angebot (incl.) anbieten kann, dann können alle vom BP-Mythos angefixten |uhoh: und träumenden Freaks doch nur vor Freude hüpfen. #v 
Fehlt mir nur noch die Verifikation. :g

Und Angelkumpel kommt so auch leichter in den Besitz und Genuß einer solchen Peitsche! #h 

Maulen werden aber wahrscheinlich die "Träger" von den bisherigen 600--1000 EUR Prestigeteilen ...


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da könnt ich mir doch glatt eine auf Reserve holen!!!! :m


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hab ich doch klar gesagt: ca. 15cm kürzer und die ganzen Jahre frei verkäuflich. Für manche sogar eine interessante Option. Nur ist gerade USA-Import mit Sperrgutkartons so eine Sache.



Ich glaube der Blank war nur von ein paar Merkmalen her  aehnlich, aber im Durchmesser anders aufgebaut. 
um Insider-maessig zu werden: war der Blechpeitschenblank nicht auf Fliegenrutenbasis gebaut worden, und an das Spinnfischen angepasst?

Die 150 USD die einfache  aehnliche Blanks in USA kosten sind übrigens noch hoch gegriffen, wenn man nach Schnäppchen sucht 


> Wenn ketama jetzt den 9' = 2,70m langen Blank vom Hersteller Hastings hier für einen guten Preis, nämlich unter 50% vom vorherigen Angebot (incl.) anbieten kann, dann können alle vom BP-Mythos angefixten |uhoh: und träumenden Freaks doch nur vor Freude hüpfen. #v


50% von einem Preis der etwas überzogen war.
Daraus konnte ich was lernen, nämlich  dass -allein- dieser Preis dieser Rute eine Sonderstellung (auch hier im Forum) gesichert hat, und viele nicht glauben oder geglaubt haben  dass man den Blank für relativ normales Geld kaufen kann.
  Ich habe eben mit CR mails getauscht und mir einen Blank zurücklegen lassen. Und mir geht es vor allem um die hervorragende Qualität der Blanks aus dem Hause Graphite USA


Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ich habe eben mit *CR* mails getauscht und mir einen Blank zurücklegen lassen. Und mir geht es vor allem um die hervorragende Qualität der Blanks aus dem Hause Graphite USA
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Philipp


 

Mit wem??


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Mit wem??



da guade Mo´bei Fafnir!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> da guade Mo´bei Fafnir!


Du meinst den Namen auf der Seite Fafnir-Ruten im Impressum. 

Na denn mal ran, bestellt und getestet!

Es geht für manche ja schließlich um viel: :m  



burn77 schrieb:


> Trau mich ja meinen ***** verwetten, dass das wenn überhaupt der Blank von der Twisterpeitsche ist.


:q :q :q


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die original Blechpeitsche die original Graphite USA ist dürfte von Graphite USA  sicher nur schwerlich zu reproduzieren sein#q


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du meinst den Namen auf der Seite Fafnir-Ruten im Impressum



schön dass ihr es soweit geschafft habt. |laola:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Verstehe ich nicht, deine Bedenken hier ^ und weiter oben.
Das Dual-Helix-Verfahren ist die Basis für die Leistungen der "BP" gewesen, den Blank gibt es weiter in der Form und es gibt noch zig ähnliche, für Salt+Freshwater und alle mit dem Landrover überrollbar! :g :q

Die "BP" alias "Blechpeitsche" ist doch sowas wie ein Vertriebs- oder evtl. Markenname von Profiblinker gewesen, hat nichts mit dem Vertreiber Graphite oder dem Hersteller Hastings zu tun.
Die Aufbauart in Ringen und Griff läßt sich reproduzieren, muß man doch aber gar nicht, geht auch besser. :g

Das Interesse bezieht sich doch primär auf den einen speziellen Blank in 9ft=2,70m 10-100g 2tlg mit der extremen Spitzenaktion. Die Sache ist das mit der Länge gewesen, im normalen US-Angebot kommen so lange Süßwasserspinnruten kaum oder besser gesagt gar nicht vor, das sind eben mehr Europa-Spezialitäten gewesen. 

Ich hätte ja eher Interesse an einer 10ft, darauf wird man noch länger warten müssen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nochmal nachgeschaut bei den offiziellen Websites:

http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/rods/gusaSaltwaterRetail.html
http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/rods/constructionDualHelix.html
http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/rods/constructionAbout.html
http://www.mudhole.com/docs/usarods2.html
Da gibt eine 85Mag oder 85MegaMag, 
und das wäre die Geschichte mit den eigentlich Salzwasserspinnruten.

Der gesuchte Blank wäre sowas wie eine dort nicht gelistete 90Mag oder 90MegaMag.

burn77 hat dann wohl sowas wie eine "90MegaMa*d*". :vik:


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Das Dual-Helix-Verfahren ist die Basis für die Leistungen der "BP" gewesen, den Blank gibt es weiter in der Form und es gibt noch zig ähnliche, für Salt+Freshwater und alle mit dem Landrover überrollbar!


nur dass die halbe Welt mittlerweile diese und aehnliche  Wickeltechnik anwendet und dass man von den gelisteten Daten ohne die Blanks wirklich vergleichen zu können keine Rückschlüsse ziehen kann. 
 bin nur froh dass das Gelaber ein Ende hat und ich bald einen Blank in Händen halten und zu Mad zum Vergleich ziehen kann

Mahlzeit
Philipp


----------



## mad (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> bin nur froh dass das Gelaber ein Ende hat und ich bald einen Blank in Händen halten und zu Mad zum Vergleich ziehen kann



servus,

hier gehts nicht ums vergleichen. es muß der gleiche sein und nichts anderes. 
egal ob die bp, skyblade a, oliver p, super, gut oder schlecht sind. hier gehts um den blank.

wenn ich was ähnliches will dann kann ich einen tp blank nehmen oder mir von harrison eine vt in grau fertigen lassen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

war schon so gemeint- der direkte Vergleich würde letzte Zweifel beseitigen, dass die Blanks absolut identisch sind

Servus


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> hier gehts nicht ums vergleichen. es muß der gleiche sein und nichts anderes.
> egal ob die bp, skyblade a, oliver p, super, gut oder schlecht sind. hier gehts um den blank.
> ...



Recht hast Du Robert!
Wir wollen den identischen Blank der für die von Dir genannten Ruten (u.a. Blechpeitsche) verwendet wurde. Wenn´s der identische ist, dann freune wir uns und kaufen uns gleich ein paar auf Reserve!


----------



## mad (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Wenn´s der identische ist, dann freune wir uns und kaufen uns gleich ein paar auf Reserve!



:vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

.....und wenn' s die Dinger dann für 'n Appel und 'n Ei gibt, könnte man ja mal einen von Forenmigliedern gesponsorten Bruchtest machen um den Mythos entgültig zu entkräften. 
Einfach ne Zuwaage und ab.
Wünschenswert wären für mich folgende Kandidaten:
Blechpeitsche,
Harrison VHF 75
evtl. noch
Harrison VT 75 und
Twisterpeitsche light.


----------



## bassking (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> .....und wenn' s die Dinger dann für 'n Appel und 'n Ei gibt, könnte man ja mal einen von Forenmigliedern gesponsorten *Bruchtest machen um den Mythos entgültig zu entkräften. *
> Einfach ne Zuwaage und ab.
> Wünschenswert wären für mich folgende Kandidaten:
> Blechpeitsche,
> ...


 
Hmm, der könnte aber gut nach hinten losgehen- zumindest die TP. kann *extrem* viel Zug nach unten ab...rein gefühlsmäßig und auch logisch, würde eine H.75er eher platzen, da sie weniger Rückgrat hat.

Dann würde ich eher die 90er ins Rennen schicken- wäre auch fairer.

..aber eigentlich schon ein bischen blödsinnig- man drillt in 99,9% der Fälle eh keine 2,50m. Waller - oder #c 
..und was wäre mit Unregelmäßigkeiten im Blank..die sind doch nie 100% gleich..also da müsste man schon größere Versuchsreihen starten...jeweils 10 oder mehr.|uhoh: 
Bassking.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hmm, der könnte aber gut nach hinten losgehen- zumindest die TP. kann *extrem* viel Zug nach unten ab...rein gefühlsmäßig und auch logisch, würde eine H.75er eher platzen, da sie weniger Rückgrat hat. ....


 
Hast Dir als Reserve für Deine TP auch ne VHF 75 zugelegt?? #c


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> .....und wenn' s die Dinger dann für 'n Appel und 'n Ei gibt, könnte man ja mal einen von Forenmigliedern gesponsorten Bruchtest machen um den Mythos entgültig zu entkräften.
> Einfach ne Zuwaage und ab.
> Wünschenswert wären für mich folgende Kandidaten:
> Blechpeitsche,
> ...


 
Müssen wir nur noch einen finden, der ne Mercedes A-Klasse hat!! |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hmm, der könnte aber gut nach hinten losgehen- zumindest die TP. kann *extrem* viel Zug nach unten ab...rein gefühlsmäßig und auch logisch, würde eine H.75er eher platzen, da sie weniger Rückgrat hat.


Ich kann jedenfalls da mal kräftige Zweifel an der Denkfolge anmelden, meine 3m Harrison VHF75 zumindest hat unteres extrem progressives Drillrückgrat vom allerderbsten und wurde auf 5--10kg Rucke im rechten Winkel live erfolgreich getestet, macht das erstmal mit den anderen Rütchen! :m

Also mal vorsichtig mit den Annahmen, gerade die VHF sieht viel leichter und zarter aus als sie wirklich ist, die Force ist gut versteckt! :g :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> gesponsorten Bruchtest machen um den Mythos entgültig zu entkräften.
> Einfach ne Zuwaage und ab.


Was soll denn so ein Extrem-Bruchtest? 
(Wo für mich zum Highender-Test einwandfrei noch die Sportex KevSpin 3054 dazu gehörte. )
Man sollte eher mal ein sinnvolles Limit und das Verhalten darunter definieren, vor allem wie brauchbar ist die Rute noch unter der Last. Eine Balzer Magna MX5 oder Magna Magic schlägt dank ihres Glasfaserkern sowieso voraussichtlich alle die "Top-Granaten" was die maximale Zersplitterlast angeht, da macht euch mal keine Illusionen, HM-Kohlefaser kommt nicht auf die Glasfaserwerte. Aber die billigerern Ruten sind eben zu weich, was nützt mir eine Rutenspitze am Rollenhalter oder Abschlußknopf? 

Wichtig wäre meines Erachtens eine Belastungskurve unter relevantem Zug, so von ganz klein bis evtl. 8, 10 oder 12kg, und wie dann noch die Dirigierbarkeit und weitere Pufferung aussieht. Das ist relevant für einen Fischdrill, nicht ob die Rute bei 13 oder 15kg in Splitter zerstäubt. Die maximale Überlast begrenzt man eh mit der Bremse, wenn die Rollenbremse überhaupt soviel sauber liefern kann.


----------



## mad (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> .....und wenn' s die Dinger dann für 'n Appel und 'n Ei gibt, könnte man ja mal einen von Forenmigliedern gesponsorten Bruchtest machen um den Mythos entgültig zu entkräften.
> Einfach ne Zuwaage und ab.
> Wünschenswert wären für mich folgende Kandidaten:
> Blechpeitsche,
> ...



servus,

das der bp blank weit übern preis verkauft würde wissen sicher fast alle und habe ich schon lange gesagt.
der preis von 225.-€ ist schon eher angemessen aber trotzdem nicht billig. und weil es jetzt den bp blank für den preis gibt fallen bestimmt nicht die preise von harrison usw.

der bruchtest macht für mich keinen sinn, ich will ja damit fische fangen und nicht schauen mit welcher rute kann ich einen fisch an land heben.


----------



## bassking (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hast Dir als Reserve für Deine TP auch ne VHF 75 zugelegt?? #c


 
Nein, aber die beiden Ruten mal mit durchgefädelter Schnur auf Zug verglichen- die TP. ist härter verträgt imho auch mehr Wg.

Deshalb würde ich - wenn überhaupt- die H. 90er im Vergleich mit der TP. oder auch der BP. lieber sehen.

Dasselbe gilt in etwa für die Länge - 2,70 oder 3m. sind schon Unterschiede, die einen Bruchtest beeinflussen.

Ebenso der Test mit den Rucken: da würde eine härtere Rute ggf. schneller platzen, weil die etwas weichere und/oder längere Rute die Kraft der schnellen Schläge besser absorbiert.

Also hochinteressant wär´s schon... aber teuer und zum Angeln braucht man das doch nicht #c 

Wenn ich im Lotto gewinne, melde ich mich nochmal |rolleyes 


Übrigens noch Etwas zu den Preisen: bitte vergesst nicht, dass die Kosten auch mit der Qualität der Komponenten bspw. Ringe, deutlich schwanken.

Ebenso veranschlagt jeder Rutenbauer seinen kalkulatorischen Unternehmerlohn anders...

Schliesslich: je mehr den Blank anbieten, desto eher können die Preise fallen und die Gewinne der Vertreiber schmelzen, was für uns Interessierte Angler wünschenswert ist.

Also hoffentlich steigt die Anzahl der hochpreisigen Blanks am Markt !

Grüsse, Bassking.


----------



## shadmaster (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich find es auch schon ganz schön frech , betreibt einen Onlineshop als Gewerbetreibender , und bietet bei Ebay die Blanks als Privatverkäufer an, und macht hier im Board auch noch Schleichwerbung . Ich bekam damals gleich eine Verwahnung als ich hier mal geschrieben habe das ich auch ein Onlineshop für Tackle habe.:g


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



shadmaster schrieb:


> Ich find es auch schon ganz schön frech , betreibt einen Onlineshop als Gewerbetreibender , und bietet bei Ebay die Blanks als Privatverkäufer an, und macht hier im Board auch noch Schleichwerbung . Ich bekam damals gleich eine Verwahnung als ich hier mal geschrieben habe das ich auch ein Onlineshop für Tackle habe.:g



Und wahrscheinlich kriegst gleich wieder eine! :m


----------



## NorbertF (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Und wahrscheinlich kriegst gleich wieder eine! :m


 :m #6  rofl


----------



## Bernhard* (26. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Schau ich vorher in den neuen Stollenwerkkatalog und was seh ich:
> 
> *Skyblade Sniper by Jan Gutjahr für 1064,- EUR
> *
> ...



Hallo Jungs und Mädls!

Hab mal nebenbei beim Hersteller nachgefragt...
Die "Sniper" ist die "überarbeitete" Skyblade Adrenalin. Quasi alter Wolf im Schafspelz bzw. im Nerzmantel (siehe Preis :q).

Ansonsten gibts leider weniger an der Blechpeitschen-Front. Fuckin´ Schonzeit - am 1.Mai gehts wieder los. Bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich meine BP gegen die beiden neu georderten Wobbler-Ruten behaupten kann... Naja, eigentlich Käse - ist ja eh meine Gummi-Rute.

Muss heute meinen letzten Resturlaub 2006 verbraten - Time for Stahlvorfachbau und Attractor-Cooking |rolleyes


----------



## sa-s (26. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

jawoll börnie,

carpe diem. aber bei dem schönen wetter könnte man doch auch würmer baden, oder :q

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was ist denn eigentlich #h von der Jetzt-neue-Import-BP-Blank-Quelle zu vermelden, Heißdampf oder Substanz? :g


----------



## Bernhard* (26. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> jawoll börnie,
> 
> carpe diem. aber bei dem schönen wetter könnte man doch auch würmer baden, oder :q
> 
> ...



War gestern schon mit der Matchrute unterwegs. Wegen dem starken Ostwind klappt das aber nicht wirklich gut. Der Wind geht heut immer noch. Da ist es wieder Essig mit Match und Winklepicker #d



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich #h von der Jetzt-neue-Import-BP-Blank-Quelle zu vermelden, Heißdampf oder Substanz? :g



Keine Ahnung! Der Robert (MAD) sollte angeblich mal nen Blank zur Begutachtung bekommen....


----------



## Spongebob1977 (27. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Leute bin zum ersten mal dabei.
Ich kann endlich sagen das ich mir eine Twisterpeitsche bestellen konnte.
Ich kann nur sagen "Die Geilste Rutr wo gibt"


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

DINGDONG

hab mir eben den Blank, den original Hastings Blank bestellt wie er in der berühmten "Blechpeitsche" damals war (und es lag an nicht zuletzt an der schieren Hastings Qualität!). ... es gibt noch gute Blanks


:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mach's doch nicht so spannend: Bei wem, mit welchem Zertifikat und welcher Preisaufkleber? |wavey:


----------



## sa-s (27. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ja genau,

hier gibts haufenweise interessierte!

sepp


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mach's doch nicht so spannend: Bei wem, mit welchem Zertifikat und welcher Preisaufkleber? |wavey:



der original Blank war der Hastings Blank..und den kauft man.....bei...


----------



## Bibbelmann (29. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> ja genau,
> 
> hier gibts haufenweise interessierte!
> 
> sepp




Also ich hab meinen Blank von Hastings über den deutschen Importeur gekauft.

Nichts Besonderes möchte man meinen. 
Oder doch?

Hab eben mit Magaly Hastings am Telefon gesprochen, der Frau von Roy Hastings. Ist mir irgendwie peinlich, aber immerhin hab ich ja schon einen der Blanks bezahlt..

Kurz und gut, mich interessierte vor allem  die Situation was den Vertrieb angeht.  Sie hat was bisher geschrieben wurde bestätigt."Are you talking about Mr.Rossner?" hat sie mich gefragt. 
Ein Update der Seite sei überfällig, neuer Vertrieb, so dass mehr als nur  "little volume" verkauft wird.
Letzteres hat sie fast nur  angedeutet, eben sehr freundlich. Und mir die ganze Geschichte ihrer  Company erzählt, die auch online ist:
http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/about/history.html

zu Mr.Rossner :
Vertrieb ist der bekannte Christoph Rossner, der auch hier im Forum unterwegs ist.Mit den eigenwiligen Usernamen Ketama und Fafnir Rutenbau

Wünsche viel Erfolg und bald meinen Blank! 
Mrs.Hastings hat mir gesagt die Lieferung muss  die Tage ankommen. Sie meinen es ernst!

Alles Gute von mir! Und auf die beginnende Saison
Philipp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Bibbelmann
Das hört sich jetzt ja in der Tat so an, als wenn da Bewegung hinein gekommen ist; hast Dich da ja richtig hintergeklemmt. 
Allerdings: US-Bestellungen, auweia, wenn ich da jetzt das Cabelas-Beispiel sehe, da war Christoph Columbus ja schneller übern Teich. |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (30. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Auf Gutes muss man halt auch mal warten können. Ne schöne Mad-Harrison kriegt man ja auch nicht auf einen Tag!


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ich will ja auch einen Hastings Blank!


----------



## Bernhard* (30. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> ich will ja auch einen Hastings Blank!


 
Was hast jetzt für den Blank gezahlt, wenn man fragen darf (auch Versand)??


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

der Blank kostet meines Wissens aktuell 200, das hab ich auch ungefähr bezahlt.

Gruß

p.s.: Auf das Postig von Angeldet unten hab ich schon zweimal geantwortet, aber irgendwie erscheint das Posting nicht; also kurz: Hastings scheint kein Interesse am Verkauf des Blanks an Normalos und Kleinmengenabnehmer zu haben. Wenn jemand aus D kommt wird er IMO auf den Vertrieb verwiesen werden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hast Du jetzt mehrere oder einzeln bestellt? 
Da sich jemand für die Teile sehr interessiert, würde ich mich auch über eine PN freuen, jemand mit Importerfahrungen sollte das denn ja wohl hin kriegen.


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt mehrere oder einzeln bestellt?
> Da sich jemand für die Teile sehr interessiert, würde ich mich auch über eine PN freuen, jemand mit Importerfahrungen sollte das denn ja wohl hin kriegen.




Haaallo!

Das ist der neue Importeur. Was bedeutet, dass man aus D auch nur über ihn bestellen kann

Philipp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Du meinst Exklusivimporteur? 
Anfragen in USA könnte ja jeder. Wenn man z.B. 2000 Stück abnehmen würde, würde man die auch ziemlich sicher kriegen. 

Also Stollenwerk, CMW, Adrenalin-Bauer et.al. bestellen jetzt auch über ihn?


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. März 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt mehrere oder einzeln bestellt?
> Da sich jemand für die Teile sehr interessiert, würde ich mich auch über eine PN freuen, jemand mit Importerfahrungen sollte das denn ja wohl hin kriegen.



einzeln natürlich, über den deutschen Vertrieb.


----------



## forellen-killer (2. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

kann mir mal einer von euch vielleicht ein paar bilder skyblade adrenalin posten? ich währe sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## profifischer (2. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo
hier ein paar Fotos. http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p3401_SKYBLADE---ADRENALIN--.html


----------



## forellen-killer (2. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ich wollte eigentlich mal alternativen zu den produktfotos sehen di man im i-net findet. Das heißt das ich gerne Fotos sehen würde die selbst gemacht sind. trotzdem danke!
tight lines
Gruße forellen-killer


----------



## fireline (2. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@forellenkiller

mit blitz gerade gemacht,schlecht zu erkennen,tageslicht wär besser

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/2014/p4020007gm5.jpg

http://img518.*ih.us/img518/8006/p4020008xc3.jpg

http://img258.*ih.us/img258/4610/p4020009ig1.jpg

http://img109.*ih.us/img109/9686/p4020010tp5.jpg


http://img187.*ih.us/img187/785/p4030003lk4.jpg

mfg


----------



## mad (13. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich #h von der Jetzt-neue-Import-BP-Blank-Quelle zu vermelden, Heißdampf oder Substanz? :g



servus,

hab heute eine lieferung blanks bekommen.
der erste vergleich optisch und von der aktion her bin ich der meinung das es der Blechpeitschen Blank ist.#6


----------



## NorbertF (14. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

! ! !
Und wie wirkt sich das dann preislich aus, kannst du da was öffentlich sagen auf wieviel eine Blechpeitsche dann käme? Jetzt mal nicht mit Gold Cermet, sondern mit SIC Ringen?


----------



## mad (14. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ! ! !
> Und wie wirkt sich das dann preislich aus, kannst du da was öffentlich sagen auf wieviel eine Blechpeitsche dann käme? Jetzt mal nicht mit Gold Cermet, sondern mit SIC Ringen?




servus norbert,

auf alle fälle günstiger wie früher.:vik: 
der blank kostet 225.-€.
der restliche aufbau wie immer bei mir über pn oder email.#6


----------



## rainer1962 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

225€ ist noch ne Menge Kohle für einen veralteten Blank...
meine Meinung
ist halt ein Mythos.....


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ich hab den Blank da und finde der ist keinesfalls veraltet. Es gibt leichtere, daran kein Zweifel. die Aktion und Kraftentwicklung sind aber unheimlich geil:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ... ist noch ne Menge Kohle für einen veralteten Blank...


:q mal sehen, werde den ja hoffentlich auch bald mal vergleichen können, und wenn der nicht schnellt ... hat auf jeden Fall hier eine ganze Menge Konkurrenzruten, mal sehen wie sich das gegen andere Dicke Bertas und ganz neue Ruten macht. Die reinen Liebhaber harter VHFs sind da - schätze ich - sowieso ein bischen anders gestrickt als die Peitschenschwinger, das hatten wir ja schon reichlich. So die richtige Lieblingsabstimmung kann für jeden Angler schon sehr individuell sein.


----------



## Bernhard* (15. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 225€ ist noch ne Menge Kohle für einen veralteten Blank...
> meine Meinung
> ist halt ein Mythos.....



Oh Meister Rainer! Ich falle auf die Knie und verbrenne meine Ruten, sag mir was ich kaufen soll!!! |rolleyes


----------



## rainer1962 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Oh Meister Rainer! Ich falle auf die Knie und verbrenne meine Ruten, sag mir was ich kaufen soll!!! |rolleyes


 

du liebst doch deine Blechi!!!! also behalte sie, es sei denn ich bin mal fündig bei meiner Suche nach ner Rute mit Fanggarantie für fette Räuber dann bist Du der erste der es erfährt :q 
Sei doch net immer so sarkastisch, dem einen liegt die Blech dem anderen eben nicht


----------



## NorbertF (15. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So ich hab auch grad eine bestellt beim Meister


----------



## Bernhard* (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> So ich hab auch grad eine bestellt beim Meister



 Wirst nicht bereuen! Super Rute für Gummi, schwere Cranks, Blinker und zum Schleppen!


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,

dass die "Adrenalin" bzw. "Pechpleitsche" einen neuen Importeur haben soll, halte ich für ein Gerücht...... |bla:

Wer soll denn das sein bitteschön?! Unter welcher Adresse ist er denn zu erreichen? 

Ich habe extra nochmal nachgehört - der Originalblank wird nach wie vor von Cebbra (Stollenwerk) von Graphite USA (hastings) eingekauft. Cebbra hat nach wie vor die Rechte an dem Blank.... Also würde ich auch mal etwas vorsichtig sein, solche Gerüchte in die Welt zu setzen und potentielle Käufer in die Irre zu führen. :r

Ist schon komisch, dass jeder meint, er müsse gerade diesen Blank kopieren.... Da gab es Twisterpeitschen, die als der selbe Blank propagiert wurden, die nachher dann doch keine Blechpeitschen waren, und jetzt gibt es den Blank schon wieder für nen "Spottpreis" (wenn man das bei nem 225 Euro Blank überhaupt sagen kann.....). Vielleicht ist der Blank ja sogar von Graphite USA. Muss aber eben kein Dual Helix Blank sein, die haben auch günstigere! 

Wenn Graphite USA einen Vertrag mit Cebbra hat, werden die sicher nicht das Risiko eines Vertragsbruches eingehen und Grauimporte raushauen....

Oder sieht das hier jemand anders? #c

Also ich würde kein Risiko eingehen und mir eine Rute bauen lassen, die "höchstwahrscheinlich denselben Blank" hat.

Dann will ich schon auf Nummer sicher gehen.

PS: Übrigens - zum Fischen auf Barsch und Zander und "normalem"  Hechtfischen ist man mit ner Harrison VHF oder VT in 45 bzw. 75 Gramm eh besser bedient als mit ner BP. 

Die hat ja wohl ihren Einsatz bei anderen Kaliber, z.B. am Bodden oder beim Wallerspinnfischen verdient...... wo es um extreme Belastbarkeit im Grenzbereich geht
- gerade auch da möchte ich nicht mit einer "wahrscheinlich Blechpeitsche" fischen.....

Gruß SPINNFISCHER74

PS: Meine VT 275cm 75 Gramm ist mir übrigens immer noch lieber als jede VHF......:m


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wenn Robert zu mir sagt er hat 10 Blechpeitschen Blanks, dann sind das auch 10 Blechpeitschen Blanks. Da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen.

Ist ja auch schön dass dir die Harrison lieber ist, so eine krieg ich übrigens auch noch. Das hindert mich ja nicht daran mir auch eine Blechpeitsche baun zu lassen oder? Zerbrich dir mal nicht meinen Kopf...


----------



## KHof (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wenn Robert zu mir sagt er hat 10 Blechpeitschen Blanks, dann sind das auch 10 Blechpeitschen Blanks. Da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen.
> 
> NEUN!
> ..ich mir nämlich auch nicht.
> ...


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> NorbertF schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn Robert zu mir sagt er hat 10 Blechpeitschen Blanks, dann sind das auch 10 Blechpeitschen Blanks. Da mach ich mir wenig Sorgen.
> ...


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,

ich zerbrech mir sicher nicht irgendjemandes Kopf - nicht direkt sich angegriffen fühlen und lospoltern bitte, OK? 

Was ich sagen möchte ist,aber man sollte vielleicht nicht "blind" auf irgendwas springen, was gar nicht zu 100% definitiv ist.

Warum wird hier so ein Geheimnis um den Importeur gemacht?! Hat er was zu verbergen? Wenn er der neue Importeur ist und auch noch Mitglied im Forum, kann er doch mal Stellung beziehen!

Die Website lautet übrigens http://www.fafnir-ruten.de 

Ich lese hier mehr im Forum als das ich selbst aktiv bin, aber ich kann mich erinnern, das es glaube ich sogar Mad war, der hier irgendwann mal irgendwo im Forum versichert hat, dass die Blechpeitsche und Twisterpeitsche identisch sind.....

Nachher hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass es nicht so ist...... Ich hatte mir damals den Blank gekauft und im Vergleich zu meiner Adrenalin gemarkt, dass die Rute ne andere ist. Habe dann den Blank an ASE zurückgeschickt.

Wäre ja schön, wenn es wirklich nen neuen Importeur geben sollte, der bessere Preise macht. #6

Aber ich bin doch sehr skeptisch! |kopfkrat


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich hab doch gar nicht gepoltert 
Ruf doch den Robert einfach mal an, dann kriegst du alle Infos die du dir wünschst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> aber ich kann mich erinnern, das es glaube ich sogar Mad war, der hier irgendwann mal irgendwo im Forum versichert hat, dass die Blechpeitsche und Twisterpeitsche identisch sind.....


Nun genau er hat da den ersten wirklich aussagekräftigen und nachvollziehbaren Vergleich HIER im Board gemacht http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69117 (nach 5 Mio Vermutungen und Gerüchten), daß es gerade NICHT die gleichen sind, weil die Biegekurve schon kräftig abwich.
Für sowas hab ich 'nen saugutes Gedächtnis. :g

Erst danach war klar, daß von der Biegekurve her eine VT gewissermaßen ähnlich zu der Twisterpeitsche ist, aber hat eben außer der Ähnlichkeit auch nichts miteinander zu tun.

Ob man nun BP, TP, VT oder VHF favorisiert (dann sag ich doch glatt noch die "Oldtimer" Sportex Kev und HM-Turbo dazu ) , daß ist ja wohl in allerhöchstem Maße individuell und geschmacksabhängig, denn ob jemand wegen des Rutenblanks z.B. wirklich mehr Fische fängt (oder weiter wirft etc. etc.) , die er mit der anderen nicht gefangen hätte, wage ich mal sehr stark zu bezweifeln bzw. sage: 
Die Unterschiede liegen ja wohl ganz klar im Feinbereich, das i-Tüpfelchen und Sahnehäubchen, es ist ein Faktor für den Spaßbereich (das Feeling halt), nicht mehr und nicht weniger, jeder Blank kann was besser, ohne daß er gleich der Beste ist.

Soll ja schon Leute geben, die sind ob der ganzen Threads und Hypes hier im Board ernstlich am Zweifeln, ob man denn noch mit was anderem als ner BP oder VHF noch Fische fangen kann. :g


----------



## NorbertF (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wirklich...wer Interesse hat sollte ihm ne PM schicken oder ihn anrufen. Ich denke danach sind die Zweifel weg.


----------



## mad (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Ich lese hier mehr im Forum als das ich selbst aktiv bin, aber ich kann mich erinnern, das es glaube ich sogar Mad war, der hier irgendwann mal irgendwo im Forum versichert hat, dass die Blechpeitsche und Twisterpeitsche identisch sind.....



servus spinnfischer,

habe nie behauptet das die blechpeitsche und die twisterpeitsche die gleichen blanks sind.#h 
dann kennst ja den thread vergleich blechpeitsche-twisterpeitsche.
und zum schluß,
ich bin überzeugter harrison fan und wenn einer eine bp von mir aufgebaut will dann bekommt er diese auch. wenn ich eine blechpeitsche nachgebaut habe hat jeder eine kopie vom lieferschein von mir bekommen als nachweiß und sicherheit das es "der" blank auch ist.


----------



## KHof (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Norbert 
Stimmt. Es gibt nicht viele Leute bei denen ich das Risiko eingehen würde.
Bei Robert wegen seiner Gründlichkeit schon.
Übrigens: Ich kenn ihn persönlich nicht, bin nicht verwandt oder verschwägert

und kein Harrison - Fan.

Klaus


----------



## Bibbelmann (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dass die "Adrenalin" bzw. "Pechpleitsche" einen neuen Importeur haben soll, halte ich für ein Gerücht...... |bla:
> 
> ...


#
Also, Burschi,   Ich myself hab da drüben bei Hastings angerufen und die haben mir gesagt dass Cebbra zu wenig Umsatz gemacht hat und deswegen jetzt Christoph Rossner der deutsche Vertrieb von Hastings Blanks ist

Wenn Cebbra irgendwo anders noch Blanks herstellen lässt wie angedeutet wurde, und ich nicht belegen kann, kann es sein, dass die Blechpeitsche HEUTE was anderes ist. 
Aber den Original  Hastings Blank der ursprünglichen Blechpeitsche bekommst du heute aus frischer Produktion von Christoph Rossner, fafnir Ruten und nicht Cebbra/Cebra/ Zebra whatever.

Zumindest sagt das die Familie Hastings selbst...

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass der Spinnfischer74 nur noch in den Foren mit den "echten Experten" unterwegs ist und dass das Anglerboard für ihn "erledigt sei":
Klick hier>>>

Hat er doch wieder "Heimweh" nach dem Anglerboard gehabt????
))))))))))


----------



## rainer1962 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Tja Thomas...
wenn ich sehe was die echten Experten teilweise alles so an Geräteempfehlungen ausprechen, welche immer dann das Non plus Ultra sind, weil sie von der jeweiligen Firma gesponsert werden und dann unter Umständen ein jahr später wieder andere Sponsoren haben, #q #q #q wundert es mich nicht, dass die Leute immer wieder zum AB zurückfinden, denn da haben sie zu den Infos auch noch was zum lachen, wenn wir Laien uns mal wieder so richtig blamieren  

was die Blanks betrifft...
ich kenne Robert länger er baut aus Liebe zum rutenbauen und nicht um Geld zu verdienen, er hat es also nicht nötig irgendwelche "Piratenprodukte" zu verticken, wenn er sagt es ist ein BP Blank dann glaube ich ihm dies.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> denn da haben sie zu den Infos auch noch was zum lachen, wenn wir Laien uns mal wieder so richtig blamieren


Is wohl was dran ))))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Also, Burschi,   Ich myself hab da drüben bei Hastings angerufen und die haben mir gesagt dass Cebbra zu wenig Umsatz gemacht hat und deswegen jetzt Christoph Rossner der deutsche Vertrieb von Hastings Blanks ist


Das ist doch eine klare Sache und der wahrscheinlichste Grund überhaupt wieso es überhaupt zu diesem Wechsel kam: 
Der ehemalige Importeur sitzt auf seinen Pfründen wie die Glucke auf dem goldenen Ei, nur bei einem Preis von roundabout 500 EUR interessieren sich im Laufe der Jahre immer weniger Leute dafür, es gibt immer mehr sehr günstige Konkurrenz, und der Hersteller schaut in die Röhre weil seine Produkte nicht mehr abfließen. In viele Vertriebs- und Lizenzverträge wird eine Mindestklausel eingebaut, und genau sowas scheint hier gegriffen zu haben. Insofern muß da umgedacht und seitens des ehemaligen Importeurs auch umgelabelt werden. 
Für mich paßt das schon, und ein Rutenblankhersteller lebt nun mal davon, daß man seine Blanks auch in hinreichender Menge kauft. :m


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass der Spinnfischer74 nur noch in den Foren mit den "echten Experten" unterwegs ist und dass das Anglerboard für ihn "erledigt sei":
> Klick hier>>>
> 
> Hat er doch wieder "Heimweh" nach dem Anglerboard gehabt????
> ))))))))))



Heimweh - nein, ehrlich gesagt nicht #d. In anderen Foren fühle ich mich im allgemeinen wohler. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

 Dieses Thema ist nur recht interessant und die Beiträge in diesem Thread auch informativ.....  Deshalb habe ich mich hier mal eingeklinkt.

Was dagegen? |rolleyes

@ Bibbelmann - danke für die Info!!! #6 

Dann scheint ja echt was Wahres dran zu sein....... Werde dann den Importeur demnächst mal kontaktieren - baue mir dann für meine BP und meine Adrenalin ne "Ersatzpeitsche" auf.... 

Was mich wundert ist, dass Cebbra wenig Umsatz mit den Peitschen gemacht haben soll...... Von nem Herrn Rossner hab ich bisher noch nix gehört und wie soll er Umsatz machen, wenn ihn keiner (Händler) kennt?! Naja..... Schaun wir mal.

Obwohl mir selbst bei härtesten Einsätzen in Ägypten auf Nilbarsch und mit Wallern bis knapp 220cm in Italien und Spanien noch nix kaputtgegangen ist mit den Pechbleitschen..... :vik:

Im Gegensatz zur Harrison VHF WG 120 Gramm - die hat es nem Kumpel bei nem 180er Waller weggehauen.... #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Was dagegen?


Um Gottes Willen: Nein!
Bestätigt mich bloss in meiner schon oft geäußerten Meinung, dass alle wiederkommen, egal wie sie vorher intern/extern übers Anglerboard schimpfen ))))


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Harrison VHF WG 120 Gramm - die hat es nem Kumpel bei nem 180er Waller weggehauen.... #q


 
und warum hat die es ihm zerlegt wenn man fragen darf???


----------



## Bernhard* (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> und warum hat die es ihm zerlegt wenn man fragen darf???


 
Weil´s ne VHF und keine BP war :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Harrison VHF WG 120 Gramm - die hat es nem Kumpel bei nem 180er Waller weggehauen....


Den hätte er vieleicht nicht wie ein 15cm Rotauge rauslupfen sollen oder, war wohl etwas übermütig ob der Rutenpower? :q Eine VHF heißt ja auch Very Huge Fish, also nicht unbedingt für sooo kleine Welse. 

Bei der Landung kann man jede Rute mit einem Großfisch schroten, genau wie bei einem Hänger, kann ich ganz leicht demonstrieren (von wegen gelupfte fallende Gewichte und so) :g

Und wenn jemand stänkern will wegen Resistenz und so: Dann nehme derjenige eine Ugly Stik, ne Balzer Powertip, MX5 oder dergleichen, die sind noch viel viel biegbarer und idiotisch handhabbar sicher, echt DAU sicher #6#6, also da muß man schon in den Schraubstock einspannen oder die Säge bemühen, aber - sowas ist eben nicht schön (für mich u.a.) zu fischen, ganz einfach. 
Ich muß nicht mit 20kg Zug über die Rute auf Biegen und brechen einen Fisch aus dem Wasser an Land rauszerren, jedenfalls allermeistens nicht, und wenn ich dafür dann die falsche Rute nehme, darf ich mich auch nicht wundern oder beschweren.
Für sowas gibts z.B.: (kräftiger und erheblich günstiger)
Balzer Magna Matrix MX3 Bulldog ULTRAPILK 2,20m WG 200-600g
Balzer Magna Magic Wels 2,55m WG 100-450g


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ........auf Biegen und brechen.........


 

kommt mir vor wie wenn ich diese Schlagwörter schon als Werbeslogan gehört hätte:q


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Weil´s ne VHF und keine BP war :q


 

ja für ne VHF braucht man halt ob der Blankbeschaffenheit etwas Gefühl, deshalb hast du Dir ja die Blechi gekauft um die hoffentlich größeren Fische zu fangen, für Barsche hast du ja die 30iger:q

ohne Flachs...
ne Rute allgemein zu schrotten liegt seltenst an dem Blank sondern an der Behandlung der Rute an sich, entweder sie hatte einen Macken durch z.b. an Kanten schlagen, vielleicht falsch nen Hänger gelöst, oder bei der Landung die Rute nach hinten gehalten und und und..... das wissen wir ja alle....je schneller der Blank umso sensibler reagiert er gegen falsche Behandlung, das wiederum gibt aber kaum jemand zu und somit wirds auf den Blank geschoben.
Last but not least kann man durchaus mal nen Blank erwischen der von Beginn an einen herstellungsfehler hat, das kommt immer wieder und auch bei jeder Firma vor.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Rainer 1962
Kann deinen Ausführungen folgen, was den Punkt betrifft, dass ein Blank von vornherein mit einem Fehler ausgeliefert bzw. verbaut wird und dann unter Last quasi wegknallt.
Ich hätte aber gedacht, dass hochwertige Blanks eine Art Endkontrolle erhalten bevor sie ausgeliefert oder verbaut werden. 
Oder meinst Du die Blanks haben evtl. Fehler die man nicht sieht bzw. fühlt?

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## NorbertF (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Endkontrolle....glaub ich nicht dran bei Fabrikware.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich ne schöne Shimano Rute gekauft. Die Ringe waren leider auf der falschen Seite vom Rückgrat...toll oder?


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Rainer 1962
> Kann deinen Ausführungen folgen, was den Punkt betrifft, dass ein Blank von vornherein mit einem Fehler ausgeliefert bzw. verbaut wird und dann unter Last quasi wegknallt.
> Ich hätte aber gedacht, dass hochwertige Blanks eine Art Endkontrolle erhalten bevor sie ausgeliefert oder verbaut werden.
> Oder meinst Du die Blanks haben evtl. Fehler die man nicht sieht bzw. fühlt?
> ...


 
jep..... selbst bei einer Endkontrolle kann mal was übersehen werden das hat jetzt nix mit BP Blank, Harrison oder so zu tun sondern ist allgemein so, die meisten Macken bekommen die Ruten aber durch den Gebrauch ansich (anschlagen an Autokante, Ecken usw...) die Beschädigungen sind oft so geringfügig, daß man sie gar nicht sieht oder fühlt, ein gaaaaanz feine/r Haarriss/Beschädigung reicht dann aus um den Blank unter normaler Belastung zu sprengen, natürlich kann man durch falsche Handhabung (Hängerlösen, falsche Landungshaltung usw...) auch einen Blank schrotten der KEINE Beschädigung hat und je schneller der Blank ist umso eher passiert sowas.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Norbert F
Das ist Super geht doch drehst den Rutenhalter mit der Wasserpumpenzange rum!

Nee ich meinte so die Blanks die tatsächlich oder angeblich von Hand aufgebaut werden wie Blechpeitsche/Harrison/Fanatic.
Dachte der Rutenbauer merkt das vieleicht?
Muss allerdings sagen, dass ich selbst noch nie eine Rute zusammengeschraubt habe! War mehr eine Vermutung!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## rainer1962 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

offensichtliche Fehler im Blank merkt der Rutenbauer schon, wie es sich mit kleinsten Mängeln verhält weiß ichh natürlich nicht, mit Sicherheit kann er nicht in das Gewebe ansich schauen, die merkt er also auch nicht, da knallts halt irgendwann und dir Rute ist im Eimer.

Vielleicht kann Mad oder ein anderer Bauer hier mal ein kurze Info rüberschieben


----------



## mad (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zur Harrison VHF WG 120 Gramm - die hat es nem Kumpel bei nem 180er Waller weggehauen.... #q



servus,

ist mir schon klar das dir die vt blanks oder besser die fanatic ruten lieber sind.#h


----------



## Pernod (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> und warum hat die es ihm zerlegt wenn man fragen darf???


 
Er wollte den Wels bestimmt mit der Rute aus dem Wasser heben. :q


----------



## don_king (17. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich ne schöne Shimano Rute gekauft. Die Ringe waren leider auf der falschen Seite vom Rückgrat...toll oder?



Servus,

die falsche oder richtige Seite gibt es nicht, je nach Ausfürung können die Ringe auf der harten oder weichen Seite des Blanks sein. Nur um 90° versetzt oder so darf der Spine nicht sein.

Apropo: Welche Seite ist denn der Spine?
Die Innen- oder die Aussenseite der Biegung in die der Blank beim Belasten springt?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Ketama (18. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute#h,
also ich sag jetzt mal nix, nur daß Ihr mir alle bei 
Fragen ne PN oder ne Mail schreiben könnt.


Zitat von Spinnfischer 74:

"...Was mich wundert ist, dass Cebbra wenig Umsatz mit den Peitschen gemacht haben soll...... Von nem Herrn Rossner hab ich bisher noch nix gehört und wie soll er Umsatz machen, wenn ihn keiner (Händler) kennt?! Naja..... Schaun wir mal..."

Hallo Spinnfischer 74#h,

ich hab auch noch nie was vorher von dir gehört, außer
gerade jetzt hier (aber dann auchmehr gelesen|supergri)!!
Also nicht so schlimm, ich mag dich trotzdem#6

Grüßle Ketama


----------



## rainer1962 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Ketama schrieb:


> Hallo Spinnfischer 74#h,
> 
> ich hab auch noch nie was vorher von dir gehört, außer
> gerade jetzt hier (aber dann auchmehr gelesen|supergri)!!
> ...


 

glaube schon dass Spinfischer 74 hier den meisten zumindest unter anderem Namen bekannt ist.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Unter welchem denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## schroe (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> PS: Meine VT 275cm 75 Gramm ist mir übrigens immer noch lieber als jede VHF......



Lass mich raten,.......mhhhh,.....is he a fanatic fisherman? 
Könnte man seinen Nachnamen auf aushilfslateinisch "bonusticus annostosius " aussprechen?|supergri
Quasi die Germanifizierung des Namens eines Reifenherstellers, der in der F1 neben Bridgestone um die Plätze ringt?|supergri

Jepp,....den würde ich aus der Anzeigenpresse und aus der kommerz. Angelwelt kennen.


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Lass mich raten,.......mhhhh,.....is he a fanatic fisherman?
> Könnte man seinen Nachnamen auf aushilfslateinisch "bonusticus annostosius " aussprechen?|supergri
> Quasi die Germanifizierung des Namens eines Reifenherstellers, der in der F1 neben Bridgestone um die Plätze ringt?|supergri
> 
> Jepp,....den würde ich aus der Anzeigenpresse und aus der kommerz. Angelwelt kennen.


 
Herr Uniroyal aqua Contact??? |supergri 

Komsich, dass es hier noch nicht um die Sniper ging (von seiner Seite)!


----------



## schroe (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Herr Uniroyal aqua Contact???



Ja,....genau der.|supergri 

Die Stinger sieht wirklich nett aus,......aber der Rollenhalter will mir so garnicht ins Design passen. 
Müßte sie mir, wenn ich sie denn kaufen würde, also erst nochmal umbauen lassen.
Könnte ich sie mir auch gleich meinen Wünschen entsprechend aufbauen lassen.

Bin mit den VHFs aber seit 2 Jahr so zufrieden, da trachte ich nicht nach Neuem. Klar, kaputt kriegt man alles (mir noch nicht widerfahren und sogar den Det überlebt ´se|supergri ). Wenn ich will, sogar eine VHF.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Spekulieren muss ja schön sein...............................
))))


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Ja,....genau der.|supergri
> 
> Die Stinger sieht wirklich nett aus,......aber der Rollenhalter will mir so garnicht ins Design passen.
> Müßte sie mir, wenn ich sie denn kaufen würde, also erst nochmal umbauen lassen.....


 
Sniper?
Ist angeblich ein überarbeiteter Adrenalin-Blank. Weis der Teufel ob das stimmt und wo man den herbekommen würde!


----------



## schroe (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Natürlich,
.....Sniper. Wie komme ich auf Stinger?#q 

@Thomas,

finds ja immer nett, wenn man näherungsweise weiß, von welchem Subj., wie geleitet auch immer es ist, man gerade liest.
Ist ja nichts schlimmes, seine nachvollziehbare Pos. hier zu vertreten.

Ich mag die angebotenen Produkte vom "Uniroyal" ja auch. 
Kaufe trotzdem lieber die gleiche Regenreifengummimischung vom Bridgestone. Da hab ich mehr Einfluss auf die Gestaltung des Profils.


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Natürlich,
> .....Sniper. Wie komme ich auf Stinger.#q
> 
> @Thomas,
> ...


 
Uniroyal hat halt nicht so einen hohen Abrieb und ist daher auch für mehrere Wetterlagen geeignet. Leider muss man da viel für den Namen mitbezahlen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



			
				schroe schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man *näherungsweise* weiß, von welchem Subj.,


Genau wegen dem fetten roten Wort sprach ich ja auch von Spekulation - Ansonsten geb ich Dir recht )


----------



## schroe (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Genau wegen dem fetten roten Wort sprach ich ja auch von Spekulation



Ja klar, hast recht.
´n Spaß wars trotzdem.:q


----------



## rainer1962 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

dann ist ja alles geklärt oder???


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> dann ist ja alles geklärt oder???


 
Ausser der Grund, warum der Rainer nicht kapiert, dass die BP die beste Rute der Welt ist!?  :q


----------



## rainer1962 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Sniper?
> Ist angeblich ein überarbeiteter Adrenalin-Blank. Weis der Teufel ob das stimmt und wo man den herbekommen würde!


 

gem. Jan Gutjahr steckt in der Rute all sein Wissen, seine Erfahrung und vor allem sein Herzblut drin, der Preis wurde auch mächtig angehoben da eine Neuentwicklung ja Mords Kosten verursacht!!!! Es *MUSS* daher ein völlig anderer Blank sein....#6
Also Ihr Blechifans, ran an die Kataloge und bestellen was das Zeug hält, nachdem ihr die neue gefischt habt und mit der alten BP verglichen habt erwarte ich eure Berichte:vik:


----------



## rainer1962 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausser der Grund, warum der Rainer nicht kapiert, dass die BP die beste Rute der Welt ist!? :q


 

......mit Euren Berichten könntet ihr, unter Umständen mit viel Wohlwollen von meiner seite und ein paar ordentlichen paar Flaschen Cognak die Ihr mir einträufelt, mich davon überzeugen:q


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> gem. Jan Gutjahr steckt in der Rute all sein Wissen, seine Erfahrung und vor allem sein Herzblut drin, der Preis wurde auch mächtig angehoben da eine Neuentwicklung ja Mords Kosten verursacht!!!! Es *MUSS* daher ein völlig anderer Blank sein....#6
> Also Ihr Blechifans, ran an die Kataloge und bestellen was das Zeug hält, nachdem ihr die neue gefischt habt und mit der alten BP verglichen habt erwarte ich eure Berichte:vik:


 
Kannst Du das nicht für uns machen??? Bitte!!!


----------



## rainer1962 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

nö börni ich muss nicht von der Blechi und Co überzeugt werden


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ausser der Grund, warum der Rainer nicht kapiert, dass die BP die beste Rute der Welt ist!?  :q


Definiere beste, wozu(?), schon bissel genauer als in Posting-3.
Dann stimme ich Dir (vlt.) zu! :m


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Definiere beste, wozu(?). Dann stimme ich Dir (vlt.) zu! :m


 
Zum Angeln auf Fische!!


----------



## Pikepauly (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Börnie

Das war gemein!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> ..., dass die BP die beste Rute der Welt ist!?
> Zum Angeln auf Fische!!



Dann muß ich sagen - falsch. So ne Antwort bedarf natürlich einer weiteren! 

Mal ein paar Gegenbeispiele zum Angeln mit Kunstködern, und das sind nur die paar die mir gerade aktuell aus meinem Angeln einfallen. Das Bolognese, Sbiro und Matchangeln habe ich mal weggelassen. Hoffe das konkret genug begrenzt zu haben, das ist nämlich wichtig dabei. :m

Die beste lange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Angeln auf kleine Raubfische mit sehr kleinen Ködern ist (im Moment nach meiner Beurteilung) nachvollziehbar die Sportex HM Turbo-1 / 5-25g (Oldie).

Die beste lange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Angeln auf Meerforellen und ähnliche Dauerangriffe mit kleinen Blinkern und sehr wenig Anglerbeanspruchung und wunderbarer Aufladungshilfe ist (i.M.n.m.B.) nachvollziehbar die Dreamtackle Dynakev L-R Spin 3,15m alias CMW MP1-Spin.

Die beste lange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Angeln auf kleine bis große Raubfische mit kleinen u. mittleren Ködern (exkl.Gummi>Twister) ist (i.M.n.m.B.) nachvollziehbar die Harrison VHF / 5-30g . 
@burn77: Das weißt Du ja auch! 

Die beste lange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Angeln mit kleineren GuFis ist (i.M.n.m.B.) nachvollziehbar die Harrison VHF / 15-45g, außerdem Präzisionsmeister im Anwerfen von Kraut mit ~20g Wobblern.

Die beste lange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Angeln mit mittleren Wobblern bis 50g ist (i.M.n.m.B.) nachvollziehbar die Sportex KevSpin 4 / 15-60g (Oldie), außerdem die sicherste Fischverhaftung bis ca.20Pfd. 
Die leichtere Kev3 ist auch sehr dicht an der VHF / 5-30g, etwas weicher.

Die beste lange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Angeln mit mittelgroßen GuFis  ist (i.M.n.m.B.) nachvollziehbar die Harrison VHF / 30-75g. Sie wäre auch Aspirant für den Titel beste GuFi (in üblichen Größen) Rute überhaupt.

Die beste lange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Angeln mit großen Wobblern auf sehr starke Fische  ist (i.M.n.m.B.) nachvollziehbar die (Berkley/TicaMo) Ultra-Spin 50-100g (Oldie), aber WG eigentlich eher ab 60g, dabei leicht und mit dickem Blankdurchmesser sehr kraftvoll, so mit dem Anlitz einer Big-Game Rute. Wenn 55cm Hechte einfach nur zu Wobblern werden, dann ist schon was anders. :g

Hätte da auch noch 2 weitere direkte Konkurrenten 9ft ~5-100g, aber das wird noch nicht verraten.

Kann sich ja alles jederzeit ändern, aber da muß eine alias-BP erstmal gegenan und durch!

Wenn Du (@burn77) z.B. sagst, die alias-BP ist
die beste mittellange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Spinnangeln-H mit allen Ködern zwischen 25 und 80g, und sowohl Blech wie Gummi, die zu einer spezielleren Rute keinen so großen Abstand in dem Range hat, und mit der ich immer gut gerüstet bin, dann - könnte das evtl. stimmen.


----------



## Bernhard* (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Angeldet:

Alles falsch!!!
Die BP ist beste Rute von Welt....noch besser als die Instant Fisherman!!! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich laß Dir Deinen Glauben, das hat doch auch was! :m

Bei mir muß sie denn aber erstmal durch einen Vergleichspacours, und dann mal sehen wie sie sich in den State-of-the-Art einordnet. 

Auf den Vergleich Kev4 3054 vs. alias-BP bin ich aber besonders gespannt, beide superresistent, weiche Spitze und viel Progression, geeignet für alle normalen Hechtköder und das ganze mittlere Programm, gerade Spinner, Blinker und Wobbler denne.
Zumal ich den nicht alleine machen werde, sondern nach einiger Zeit genau sehen kann welche Rute wirklich besser gefällt und bei der Pirsch auftaucht!  #h


----------



## fireline (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@angeldet



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn Du (@burn77) z.B. sagst, die alias-BP ist
> die beste mittellange Weitwurfspinnrute zum Spinnangeln-H mit allen Ködern zwischen 25 und 80g, und sowohl Blech wie Gummi, die zu einer spezielleren Rute keinen so großen Abstand in dem Range hat, und mit der ich immer gut gerüstet bin, dann - könnte das evtl. stimmen.




der meinung kann ich mich nur anschließen,die hauptsach is doch man hat freude an seiner rute und was noch wichtiger is, das man damit auch noch fische fängt  
mfg


----------



## Mefospezialist (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hat schon mal jemand von euch die Hardy Perfection Spinning in der Hand gehabt?
Sie ist meiner Meinung nach die Rute überhaupt. Ich geh damit auf Bachforellen, Barsche, Hechte, Zander, Meerforellen usw. 
Länge 3,15m WG: 10-45Gr. wobei auch große Gummifische wunderbar zu führen sind ebenso kleinste Twister mit nem 5gr. Kopf auf Barsche, Spiroangeln, alles kein Prob, und dabei ist die Rute so leicht :q 



Zum Wallerangeln nehme ich eh anderes Gerät, kein Bock ewig mit so nem Riesen rumzueiern, das muss bei mir schnell gehen, Penn Spinnfisher 9500er mit 40er geflochterner und ne fette Wallerspinnrute (Pezon+Michel) das ist meine Ausrüstung zum Wallerfang

Lg David


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Kenn ich leider nicht. Hast Du Link, Daten, Foto und kannst mal sagen was die genau kann?

Ich habe ja bei den Ruten von Greys und Co. ja so den Verdacht (jetzt mal einige ganz doll nicht weiterlesen :g),
daß das eher so "Opa-Ruten" ala Mercedes-Autos sind, also doll ausgewogen und sicher-komfortabel gemacht, aber eben nicht so ein Ferrari wie z.B. die VHF. Ist so meine Beobachtung und Vermutung ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit. 

Zu nem Dickschiff wie dieser alias-BP Blank ist das natürlich auch nicht die richtige Klasse und der so gut passende Thread, wäre wohl eher was zu den Forellenruten passendes.

Jetzt gibts einen Leichten Forellenrutenspinnthread. |wavey: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186

Außer eben das beim MeFo-Fischen, wo ja die Situation an der Ostsee sehr speziell ist und die Köder sehr eingeschränkt verwendet werden.

Dann zu Riesen-Fischen: Dazu gabs im Harrison-Thread ja einen schönen Bereicht von Freibadwirt zum Einsatz seiner VHF im Little-Big-Game, das hörte sich schon mal sehr gut an und hat mich veranlaßt auch nach einer dicken zu greifen, denn solche langen Zitterdrills sind auch nicht mein Fall.

Jetzt gibt es gleichfalls einen XH Dickfisch Spinnfischerthread! |wavey: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99189

Habe einige *applikationsspezifische* :vik: Spinnfischerthreads erstellt, viel besser passend wenn es nicht um die alias-BP und so geht.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99185
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99186
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99187
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99188
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=99189


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Guten Morgen,

um das Thema nochmal aufzurollen.....

Ich hab jetzt nochmal von Cebbra genaue Infos über den "Neuvertrieb" der Blechpeitschen Blanks eingeholt.....

Denen ist davon NICHST bekannt. Die Blanks der Blechpeitsche (Adrenalin) und die der anderen Graphite USA Blanks werden nach Angaben von Cebbra auch weiterhin von Cebbra an den Fachhandel geliefert.

Nun frage ich mich, was das für andere Blanks sind, die hier vertrieben werden...... Schade das sich der "neue" Importeur dazu nicht äußert. :c

Es wäre doch mal interessant, die andere Seite zu hören (lesen).


----------



## Bernhard* (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> um das Thema nochmal aufzurollen.....
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jan!

Danke für´s Nachfragen!

Meine "Blechpeitsche" wurde mit einem Blank von Cebbra aufgebaut, deswegen tangiert mich diese Sache (noch) nicht so sehr.
Für den Fall, dass ich meine BP mal schrotte wäre es aber trotzdem gut zu wissen! Der Blank ist ja echt geil und es müsste sofort wieder der gleiche her! |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Es wäre doch mal interessant, die andere Seite zu hören (lesen).


Wird sicherlich noch was kommen, ich habe Herrn Rossner benachrichtigt.
Bevor hier halt weiterspekuliert wird))

Ob das jetzt Hastingsblanks sind oder nicht habe ich keine Ahnung.  

Fafnirruten werden hier vorgestellt:
http://shop.strato.de/epages/Store7.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61228643/Categories/"Spining Rods"

Sollte das tatsächlich der gleiche Blank sein, können sich auf jeden Fall die Blechpeitschenfans freuen:
Ist auf jeden Fall deutlich preiswerter..........


----------



## NorbertF (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> um das Thema nochmal aufzurollen.....
> 
> ...



Du musst bei Hastings anrufen, nicht bei Cebbra...
die stellen den schliesslich her. Dass ein Käufer vom anderen nichts weiss erstaunt mich nun nicht so arg. Frag doch den Hersteller 
Wurde aber schon gemacht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

In den nächsten Stunden erhalte ich eine Pressemitteilung zum Thema von Fafnirruten (habe gerade telefoniert), dann dürfte der Sachverhalt klar sein und weitere Spekulationen unnötig.

Bis dahin bitte ich um etwas Geduld...........


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Feine Aktion, Thomas!
Mal wieder (wie immer) voll auf Zack! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ich würde auch behaupten dass ich der einzige bin wenns um soviel Kohle geht:q 


Thomas
da bin ich gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen#6


----------



## NorbertF (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich nicht, obwohl ich bereits eine bestellt hab.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So, nu isses soweit:
Klick mich>>>>


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ging ja schnell, und gut! #6

http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com/about/contactUs.html
wobei diejenige "Peitsche" in der Länge da ja offiziell gar nicht auftaucht, 
was aber schon länger so war.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Und was für alle, die noch einen neuen Job suchen, sofern sie "Skills" haben:

Wär doch ein Traumjob für alle Blechi-vernarrten! :m :q :q



Job Openings

Currently Hastings Rod Manufacturing has twelve open positions for rod and blank makers at our new factory in Yuma Arizona.

Please contact: Roy Hastings at (928) 341-4939

Hastings Rod Manufacturing Inc.
3833 East 24th Place
Yuma, AZ 85365

Hastings Rod Manufacturing is a Equal Opportunity Employer


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Tja,

komisch, Cebbra sagt also so, Fafnir sagt so...... #d

Naja, schaun wir mal wie sich die Sache noch entwickelt.

Gut das ich schon ne BP und ne Adrenalin habe..... 

@ Thomas - danke für deine Bemühungen und für´s Einstellen der Info! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wieso komisch:
Fafnir meldet klar, dass sie das ganze Programm von Hastings vertreiben und dass Absprachen/Verträge mit bisherigen/anderen Großhändlern/Importeuren nicht betroffen sind.

Heisst dass Cebbra weiterhin seinen Teil des Programms auch liefern kann/darf.

Dieses Zitat aus der Pressemeldung dürfte dabei für Angler das interessante sein:


> Wir haben auch den Blank der sogenannten " Blechpeitsche " in unserem Programm, die Firma Hastings garatiert uns, daß es sich dabei um den "Originalen Blank" handelt


Schadet ja für Verbraucher nie, wenn mehrere Anbieter für das gleiche Produkt unterwegs sind  (siehe Deregulierung auf dem Telekommunikationsmarkt) ))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schadet ja für Verbraucher nie, wenn mehrere Anbieter für das gleiche Produkt unterwegs sind  (siehe Deregulierung auf dem Telekommunikationsmarkt) ))


Jupp, genau das ist gut für den Kunden! Das mit der Servicefrage etc. hatte ich ja auch schon gestellt, und war beantwortet.

Für Weiterveredler ist es übrigens auch gut, denn teurer Materialeinkauf hat noch niemanden gefreut!


----------



## NorbertF (26. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso komisch:
> Fafnir meldet klar, dass sie das ganze Programm von Hastings vertreiben und dass Absprachen/Verträge mit bisherigen/anderen Großhändlern/Importeuren nicht betroffen sind.
> 
> Heisst dass Cebbra weiterhin seinen Teil des Programms auch liefern kann/darf.
> ...



Und Hastings bestätigt das Gesagte. Hab ich zwar nicht schriftlich, aber ich glaube mittlerweile ist alles auch so klar |supergri


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schadet ja für Verbraucher nie, wenn mehrere Anbieter für das gleiche Produkt unterwegs sind  (siehe Deregulierung auf dem Telekommunikationsmarkt) ))



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt wie sich die Preise des Zebra-Shops ändern werden. Dieser Shop wirbt damit immer der günstigste Anbieter zu sein.
Wenn man allerdings in den Onlineshop schaut glaubt man, dass genau das Gegenteil der Fall ist |kopfkrat

220 Euro finde ich auch noch viel zu teuer für den Blank es sein denn, die Preise werden nach Gewicht festgelegt (Darfs auch ein bischen mehr sein?).

450 Euro wie bisher halte ich für Wucher, denn 3 Mal so schwer wie ein Harrison-Blank ist das Ding nun auch nicht.


----------



## mad (27. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> 220 Euro finde ich auch noch viel zu teuer für den Blank es sein denn, die Preise werden nach Gewicht festgelegt (Darfs auch ein bischen mehr sein?).



servus,

mach dir halt die ganze arbeit und schaue ob du diesen blank besorgen kannst.
und ganz bestimmt würde der blank bei dir auch über 200.-€ dann kosten.#6


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> 450 Euro wie bisher halte ich für Wucher, denn 3 Mal so schwer wie ein Harrison-Blank ist das Ding nun auch nicht.


die blanks sind gründlich versiegelt, das macht auch "was" aus. Und ziemlich wandstark. Also ist da nichts an Gewicht "verschenkt".
Gewicht/Leichtgewicht ist nicht alles


----------



## Mr. Sprock (28. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> mach dir halt die ganze arbeit und schaue ob du diesen blank besorgen kannst.
> und ganz bestimmt würde der blank bei dir auch über 200.-€ dann kosten.#6




Nein, ich erkenne die satte Preisreduktion um ca. 50% an.
Wo gibt es das heute schon?
Das mit Bezahlung nach Gewicht war nur 'n Spaß, sorry.


----------



## KHof (28. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

Ich habe fertig..

Die erste "Grauimportrute"!

Klaus


----------



## NorbertF (28. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

:c :c auch will! 
#q 
Hab doch glatt aus Sucht gestern abend sogar Profiblinker DVDs gekuckt


----------



## schakal1182 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> :c :c auch will!
> #q
> Hab doch glatt aus Sucht gestern abend sogar Profiblinker DVDs gekuckt


 
Wo du das gerade sagst fällt mir ein, dass ich gestern bei einem vermeintlichen Profi-Blinker-Laden in Köln angerufen habe und einerseits erfahren habe dass ich in der Zentrale von Profi-Blinker gelandet bin und andererseits den bebrillten Quasselkasper von den DVDs am Rohr hatte. :q


----------



## bassking (28. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> und andererseits den bebrillten Quasselkasper von den DVDs am Rohr hatte. :q


 
Safer S.x oder drauf losgesaugt ? :vik: :q 

Sorry, der  mußte sein  

Bassking


----------



## Bernhard* (28. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> ...den bebrillten Quasselkasper von den DVDs am Rohr hatte.


  Ein bisschen mehr Ehrfurcht, Du fieser Schakal!!!


----------



## schakal1182 (28. April 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Safer S.x oder drauf losgesaugt ? :vik: :q
> 
> Sorry, der mußte sein
> 
> Bassking


 
Ich sag kein Wort ohne meinen Staubsauger :q



burn77 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen mehr Ehrfurcht, Du fieser Schakal!!!


 
#r


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Ich habe fertig..
> Die erste "Grauimportrute"!


Und saugut geworden #6 vlt. die schönste? :q 

Fischt sich jedenfalls gut, wobei ich (für mich) klar entscheidbar beim Rutenwaldausbau erstmal mehr auf die harte Tour stehe, Taktilfischen am Maximum halt. :g

Interessant finde ich auch die Erfahrung, daß mit der - wie mit wesentlich leichteren Ruten auch - der Trick mit der Wechsel-E-Spule (o.ä.) bespult mit erheblich dünnerer Schnur, und dann damit der genügende Kleinköderflug funktioniert. 
Mit derselben dicken GuFi-Schnur hindert da eine deutliche Spaßbremse.


----------



## NorbertF (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen dass Robert irgendwann zwischendrin mal keine Harrison Blanks mehr sehen kann und lieber mal ne Peitsche zur Abwechslung reinschiebt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja nur hoffen dass Robert irgendwann zwischendrin mal keine Harrison Blanks mehr sehen kann und lieber mal ne Peitsche zur Abwechslung reinschiebt


Obwohl, ob sich das so anders baut? |kopfkrat 

So riesig sind die Unterschiede BP und 75er VHF ja nun auch nicht, meine längere 3m VHF finde ich von der Power her eben sogar etwas überlegen - schneller,straffer, mehr Durchzug (bei meinen Katapultwürfen zwar), ist aber eben nicht die 2,70m Rute, hat also mit der Mehrlänge eine spürbar bessere Wurfaufladung als eine gleichartige kurze Rute und kommt mit dem dickeren bärenstarken HT (vergleichbar dick zur BP) und der Aufladung eher an das elastische Feeling der BP heran. Die HTs der 2,70er VHF sind spürbar dünner (und leichter).
Ich bin also anscheinend aus genau dem gleichen Grunde mit meiner 3m VHF zufrieden, aus dem es die BP-Fans sind.

EDIT:
achso, nochwas:
Im direkten Schwingvergleich sind eine 3m VT75 und eine 3m KevSpin4 deutlich weicher als die BP und bauen weniger Federspannung auf. Einzig die 3m VHF kann gut mithalten. Wiederum ist die BP aber im Vergleich zu einer Fenwick Seahawk viel zarter.
Die BP würde ich auch nur höchsten eine halbe Klasse über oder in der H-Spin Klasse ganz oben einordnen, das ist aber keine XH-Spinnrute. Dicke Bertas wie die Fenwick Seahawk oder die Ultra-Spin sind nochmal was anderes, die dicke VHF kenne ich ja leider noch nicht.


----------



## NorbertF (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

nagut, dann anders: *wink*
Die 9 Blechpeitschen Blanks sind einfach zu viel totes Kapital das da rumliegt, besser die mal schnell raushaun, das rechnet sich besser.
Hmm, das war aber jetzt ein guter Versuch oder?


----------



## mad (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> nagut, dann anders: *wink*
> Die 9 Blechpeitschen Blanks sind einfach zu viel totes Kapital das da rumliegt, besser die mal schnell raushaun, das rechnet sich besser.
> Hmm, das war aber jetzt ein guter Versuch oder?



servus,

du bekommst aber die tage schon deine harrison.:vik: 
deine bp baue ich nach schweden auf.

welche bp blanks meinst du,|kopfkrat 
ich hab schon wieder welche bestellt weil die ich noch habe alle schon einen neuen besitzer gefunden haben.|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Robert,

juhu!!! Kein Stress, das war keine Beschwerde, haben wir doch am Telefon besprochen, passt alles.
Viel Spass in Schweden. Wenn die Harrison vorher nicht mehr fertig wird ist das auch nicht schlimm.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Viel Spass in Schweden. Wenn die Harrison vorher nicht mehr fertig wird ist das auch nicht schlimm.


 
doch.............. doch....doch,
es warten auch noch andre auf Ruten#6 
wünsch Dir viel Spass in Schweden und fette Pikes auf dünnsten Rütchen aufdass die Drills richtig goil werden#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wünsch Dir viel Spass in Schweden und fette Pikes auf dünnsten Rütchen aufdass die Drills richtig goil werden#6


Jau, mit der 5-30 richtig dicke Hechte von 1,20m und so. #6
Freue mich schon auf Berichte! :m


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,

ich geb euch nun mal wieder ein wenig Stoff..... 

Ich habe nun aus 100% sicherer Quelle erfahren, welcher Blank aus dem aktuellen Graphite USA Sortiment der "sagenumwobene" ist.

Er ist bei verschiedenen US Händlern für (inkl. Versand und Zoll) ca. 150 Euro zu haben. 

Es ist ein Blank aus dem offiziellen Graphite USA Blankangebot.

Es gibt den Blank auch in weicher, mit ca. 70 Gramm WG und sogar in ca. 40 Gramm WG......

Geil, oder?

"Blechpeitsche Light!"


----------



## Bernhard* (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich geb euch nun mal wieder ein wenig Stoff.....
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede!

Seit die Sniper mit dem verbesserten Blank auf dem Markt ist purzelt der Preis für den BP-Blank ja ganz schön!!!


----------



## singer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> so "Opa-Ruten" ala Mercedes-Autos sind, also doll ausgewogen und sicher-komfortabel gemacht, aber eben nicht so ein Ferrari wie z.B. die VHF


Der Vergleich hinkt aber total. Mercedes ist längst kein Opa Auto mehr. Es konnten sich früher durch den hohen Preis eben nur ältere(Lohngruppe) oder Rentner(wenig fahrer) leisten. Viel mehr ist doch der Ferrari ein echtes Opa Auto. (Ausser Aussehen und Image) Oder hast du schon eimal gehört das jemand einen Ferrari täglich nutzt? Das würde keiner überleben(Altersschwäche(Opa)), das sind Autos fürs Wochenende. Bis vor kurzem stand 2km entfernt eine Ferrari Werkstatt. Da bakmm ich einiges Hautnah mit(Bekannter der dort arbeitete).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@singer
Haste aber doch verstanden wie es gemeint war? 
Man kann ja auch Rolls-Royce oder so sagen, paßt(e) ja vlt. besser, eben weicher gefedert und alle Bodenwellen verschluckend.

Ich kann zu den ganzen Entwicklungen nur wiederholen: Wenn die Blankpreise ab Hersteller günstiger werden, können sich doch alle Rutenbauer und Kunden nur freuen, denn an dem hohen Blankpreis verdient nur der Hersteller, oder eben vornehmlich ein zwischengeschalteter Großhändler.


----------



## singer (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Porsche wäre besser. Stark, schön, schnell und schlicht. Sind wohl die besten, nicht nur in der Pannenstatistik und Kundenzufriedenheit. In den USA bei den Premium Marken aller Branchen wieder auf den ersten Platz gewählt.


----------



## NorbertF (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



singer schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt aber total. Mercedes ist längst kein Opa Auto mehr. Es konnten sich früher durch den hohen Preis eben nur ältere(Lohngruppe) oder Rentner(wenig fahrer) leisten. Viel mehr ist doch der Ferrari ein echtes Opa Auto. (Ausser Aussehen und Image) Oder hast du schon eimal gehört das jemand einen Ferrari täglich nutzt? Das würde keiner überleben(Altersschwäche(Opa)), das sind Autos fürs Wochenende. Bis vor kurzem stand 2km entfernt eine Ferrari Werkstatt. Da bakmm ich einiges Hautnah mit(Bekannter der dort arbeitete).



Mercedes ist sehr wohl immer noch ein Opa Auto. Egal wie schick die die Dinger machen und wieviel PS sie bekommen, sie lassen die Plüschsofa auf Rädern Charakteristik drin.
Weiche indirekte Lenkung, schwammiges Fahrwerk etc. Das sind immer noch die typischen Mercedes Charakteristika.
Echt lausig 
Den Vergleich mit einer Blechpeitsche kann ich aber nicht gelten lassen, sonst würde ich bestimmt keine kaufen wenns ein Mercedes wär  Porsche...ja das passt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Gut, dann ist das für euch nen Porsche. Wobei das ist ja eigentlich auch nur 'nen VW! :m

Aber nehmen wir mal besser den Vergleich Stoßdämpfer und Fahrwerk. Da gibt es schon eine Menge möglicher Abstimmungen was Federung und Straßenhaftung betrifft. So sehe ich den Vergleich VHF und BP, die sind halt anders und damit jemandem verschieden lieb. Eine VHF ist sicher nicht so fehlerverzeihend und DAU-sicher.

Für mich ist die härtere Rückmeldung der VHF beim Spinnfischen das entscheidende Argument, genau dieses Verhalten stößt aber auch bei einigen Anglern auf Mißfallen, wie wir vom Vergleich VT und VHF schon wissen. Die BP würde ich auch als näher an der VT denn nahe der VHF einordnen.


----------



## KHof (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Spinfischer 74

100%ige Quellen hatten wir hier schon viele und deine hat wohl inzwischen auch die Meinung gewechselt von "gibts nur von...." bis "ist doch ganz normal".
Es gibt, übrigens seit Jahren, den Blank der F9015DH. Der passt gut überein mit der Teilezahl, Länge, Gewicht, Durchmesser am Handteil und Spitzenringgröße. Dieser Blank kostet in den USA beim Handel 204 Dollar was incl. Fracht, Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer ziemlich genau 220 € entspricht.

Klaus


----------



## Bibbelmann (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

als vom Originalblank zuletzt die Rede war hiess es ja, erstmal einen bestellen und vergleichen...

Für 150 Euro wär mir das erstmal zu teuer, kann ja mal einer aus dem Forum machen.  Zeit meine aufzubauen. Danke für den Blank nochmal an CR, kanns kaum erwarten|wavey:


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,

ich hoffe alle die Blanks sind gut angekommen und sind gut 
verbaut worden!!


Bibbelmann:
Danke ein Lob ist in unserer heutigen Zeit, Gold-gelden-hold|wavey:

Grüßle

CR


----------



## KHof (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

Ist da (über Mad),
Ist verbaut (gold blau)

Erste Hechte sind gefangen bis 80 cm.

Alles bestens.

Klaus


----------



## Bernhard* (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Fafnir-Ruten:

Gute Idee, dass Du den Benutzernamen gewechselt hat. Sieht seriöser aus und ist nicht mehr so verwirrend!

@KHof:

Hallo Klaus! Es hies ja schon lange, dass es ein Blank aus dem Sektor "Fly" wäre - andererseits hies es doch auch immer, dass dieser garnicht im offiziellen Sortiment zu haben wäre, oder?


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Es gibt, übrigens seit Jahren, den Blank der F9015DH. Der passt gut überein mit der Teilezahl, Länge, Gewicht, Durchmesser am Handteil und Spitzenringgröße. Dieser Blank kostet in den USA beim Handel 204 Dollar was incl. Fracht, Zoll und Einfuhrsteuer ziemlich genau 220 € entspricht.



Hi Klaus,

genau der Blank ist es!! 

Ich habe einen Händler in den USA ausgemacht, der ihn für 127 Dollar, das sind beim derzeitigen Kurs ca. 90 Euro verkauft. Versand mit Fedex (innerhalb von ca. 4 Tagen hier) sind ca. 50 Dollar, also 35 Euro. Dazu kommen noch ca. 30 Euro Zoll und Steuer, was dann alles in allem um 

155 Euro 

macht.

Kann man sich überlegen, oder? :q

Vor allem gibt es den Blank auch noch z.B. in der Klasse 12, was dann eine wunderschöne BP Light mit etwa 70 Gramm WG ergibt, ein superschönes Zanderspinnrütchen. :l

Und in noch leichter und sogar 3 meter Länge gibt es den Blank, das dürfte die Meefo Angler freuen!!!!

Natürlich hat man dann keine Garantie, wie Fafnir sie gibt. 

Deshalb ist der höhere Preis ja auch gerechtfertigt.

@ Fafnir - welche Blanks aus dem Graphite USA Programm hast du denn nun aktuell lieferbar? Alle? Oder nur die Blechis?


----------



## KHof (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Morgen!

@ spinfischer: Diesen Blank hab ich bislang bei den Amis nur für 204$ gesehen. Das war mir zum Probieren (mit den bekannten Garantieproblemen) doch etwas viel. 127 $ ist jedenfalls ein Wort.

@ Burn:

Der Blank ist halt ein Blank der AFTMA Klasse 15. Die sind so selten daß wenige Händler sich die hinlegen. Über die Händlersuche bei Hastings findet man aber welche. Den günstigen Kurs, den der spinfischer erwähnt findet man dort aber leider nicht.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Der Blank ist halt ein Blank der AFTMA Klasse 15.


Ein Fliegenrutenblank! Wenn sich das wirklich bewahrheitet (?), lach ich mich aber schon ein bischen schlapp. :q Jedenfalls gut versteckt in den Blanklisten.

Würde ja die recht lange Spitzenaktion des Blanks erklären, gegenüber den Spitzenaktionen der PacBays z.B. ist der Unterschied wirklich groß.


----------



## fireline (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@det

mal ganz dumm frag,is ein fliegenrutenblank denn schlechter oder meinst du, daß ein fliegenrutenblank als blechpeitschenblank verkauft wird 

mfg


----------



## NorbertF (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das würde so einiges erklären, nicht zu letzt den Namen!
Fliegenpeitsche -> Blechpeitsche.
Ne die sind nicht schlechter, nur anders  Geile Sache wenn das stimmt. Der Roland L. ist schon ein Genie angeltechnisch!


----------



## KHof (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

Norbert hat schon recht - das ist schon richtig clever!
Allerdings sollte man nicht vergessen daß die Klasse 15 für Lachse schon zu schwer ist und normalerweise für Tarpon, Sail und sogar Marlin (?) genommen wird. Alles Fische, die bei uns eher selten sind.....
So eine Fliegenrute hat gar nichts mit unseren bekannten 5er Fusselpeitschen zu tun.
Übrigens - Das Qualitätsniveau bei Flugruten ist eher höher als bei Spinnen. Dort ist man über 650 € weniger schockiert. Davon gibt`s eine Menge.

So .- Jetzt muß ich aber den Threat wechseln, hatte heute nämlich die Hastings nicht dabei.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> mal ganz dumm frag,is ein fliegenrutenblank denn schlechter


Qualitativ schlechter bestimmt nicht, wie Klaus schon sagt.
Es ist nur witzig, daß a) der Blank da "versteckt" ist (und lange gesucht wurde), und b) daß man mit einer Fliegenpeitsche eben normal ein ganz anderes Bild im Kopfe hat. 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie groß die dafür gedachten "Fliegen" dann wirklich sind, aber so eine möchte ich nicht in den Nacken gebatscht bekommen ... :g :q


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Tach,

wie KHof ja schon schrieb, ist ne 15er Rute für die ganz großen Räuber gedacht. Tarpon, GT, Sailfish, etc.

So ne Rute ist dann problemlos auch als Spinnrute aufbaubar.

PS: Schade das Fafnir nix dazu schreibt.....


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Tach,
> 
> wie KHof ja schon schrieb, ist ne 15er Rute für die ganz großen Räuber gedacht. Tarpon, GT, Sailfish, etc.
> 
> ...




Hallo!
Ist "Deine Sniper" auch ne "Fliegenrute"???

PS: Hoffe dass Du was dazu schreibst....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> PS: Hoffe dass Du was dazu schreibst....



Will er ja eigentlich gar nicht, siehe dazu Posting 241 in diesem Thread:



> Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass der Spinnfischer74 nur noch in den Foren mit den "echten Experten" unterwegs ist und dass das Anglerboard für ihn "erledigt sei":
> Klick hier>>>


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Will er ja eigentlich gar nicht, siehe dazu Posting 241 in diesem Thread:



Hi Thomas!
Das zum Thema "HOLZHAMMER"!!!!! :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Das zum Thema "HOLZHAMMER"!!!!!


Steht ja nicht umsonst da ))


----------



## Bernhard* (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Steht ja nicht umsonst da ))



Schau, jetzt schreibt er nicht mehr!!!!
Du alter Schlingel! :q


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Thomas,

ich kriege den Eindruck, dass von deinen über 21000 Beiträgen viele wohl auf dem Niveau derer sind, die du zuletzt hier von dir gegeben hast. |rolleyes 

Wissenswertes zu diesem Thema hat man von dir ja bisher noch nicht gelesen....

Wenn es dir Spaß macht und dir langweilig ist, kannst du aber auch gerne damit weitermachen mit deinen Provokationsversuchen. Juckt mich nicht. Also - nur zu!!! #h 

Zurück zum Thema - 

Fafnir antwortet immer noch nicht auf PN´s und E-Mails... 


PS: Meine Meinung zum AB hat sich immer nich nicht geändert, dieses Thema hier ist aber halt interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Schau, jetzt schreibt er nicht mehr!!!!


Da isser doch schon wieder )


----------



## mad (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> PS: Meine Meinung zum AB hat sich immer nich nicht geändert, dieses Thema hier ist aber halt interessant.



servus jan,

warum oder was gefällt dir im ab-forum nicht?
hier bekommt man doch sehr viele infos.



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ist "Deine Sniper" auch ne "Fliegenrute"???
> 
> PS: Hoffe dass Du was dazu schreibst....



und was für blank steckt hier drin???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> PS: Meine Meinung zum AB hat sich immer nich nicht geändert, dieses Thema hier ist aber halt interessant.


@all: Stänkert doch nicht so  , mit der Größe vom AB  ist das halt sozusagen selbstverständlich (mit den superinteressanten Sachen). :m


----------



## Attractor G (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ist "Deine Sniper" auch ne "Fliegenrute"???
> 
> PS: Hoffe dass Du was dazu schreibst....


Hi Börni,|good:.


----------



## bassking (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mal eine Frage.

Bin ein ordinärer Twisterpeitschenbesitzer und kann mir - Blankherkunft ist ja nun in etwa geklärt-den in meinen Augen sehr, sehr hohen Preis einer "Sniper-Blechpeitschen-Imitation" nur schwer erklären ... Die Beringung ist -nach meinem Kenntnisstand- auch preiswerter, als Gold-Cermet...oder? |kopfkrat

Wie kommt ein solch hoher Preis zustande..überwälzt der Hersteller etwa nur höhere Kosten aus geringeren Blankbestellmengen, wird unverhältnismäßig hoher Produzentengewinn angestrebt...oder sind tatsächlich bessere, modernere Komponenten verarbeitet?

Also...Kork, Abschlußkappe, Lack vielleicht insgeheim vergoldet? 
()
Bassking.


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage.
> 
> Bin ein ordinärer Twisterpeitschenbesitzer und kann mir - Blankherkunft ist ja nun in etwa geklärt-



Hallo!
Naja, die müssen ja auch was verdienen, inklusive Weiterverkäufer..!

Aber Vorsicht! Dass der Blank mit Nummer jetztbekannt sein soll würde ich mit einem Grossen Fragezeichen versehen. Wenn dann riecht das nach einem Schlag gegen den neuen (und guten) Vertrieb

Philipp


----------



## Bibbelmann (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema -
> 
> Fafnir antwortet immer noch nicht auf PN´s und E-Mails...


besonders das hier riecht nach einem Schlag gegen den neuen (und immer noch guten #h) Vertrieb

Philipp


----------



## bassking (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Naja, die müssen ja auch was verdienen, inklusive Weiterverkäufer..!


 
Hallo.

Ja, das ist schon klar- verschenken tut Keiner was !

Allerdings sind die anderen Anbieter- ich vergleiche jetzt einfach mal mit der TP. - auch schon satt in der Gewinnzone in ihrer Preisgestaltung...das liegt einfach daran, dass es keinen oder nur sehr wenige Konkurrenten gibt.
Trotzdem ist ein TP. Blank- ich behaupte einmal NUR! wegen der anderen Namengebung(nicht Qualität) im Vgl. zu einem älteren BP./"Adrenalin", "Sniper" - Blank, preiswerter...die Leute bezahlen doch nur den Namen !
Ich verstehe die Preiskalkulation einer bspw. "Sniper Blechpeitsche" nicht...da wird noch nicht einmal der Mythos "Blechpeitsche" verkauft..sondern nur der (gleiche?) oder fast identische Blank ...zusätzlich abgewertet durch preiswertere Beringung (low Rider?)...

Seit wann ist ein PLAGIAT, welches etwas anders "verpackt" (aufgebaut ist), wertvoller, als das Original?

Wenn man nach der relativen "Un-Bekanntheit" des Vertreibers/Namengebers geht, müsste doch eigendlich ein verbrauchcherfreundlicherer Preis entstehen, der das Monopol aufknackt |kopfkrat

Ich würde gerne wissen, was Jemand dazu veranlassen sollte, eben diese Sniper zu kaufen- zu einem deutlcih höheren Preis |kopfkrat

..aber vielleicht klärt mich ja Jemand über die zusätzlichen "Wertigkeitsvorsprünge" einer solchen moderneren BP.- Variante auf :m

...wüsste nämlich gerne genau, warum man mehr seines sauer verdienten Geldes ausgeben muss.. für ein nach meinem Verständnis schon längst existierendes Vorgängermodell (BP/TP) zu einem nun plötzlich höheren Preis ("Sniper"..wo ist da die Logik?

Oder wird auf die Uninformiertheit der Konsumenten spekuliert? 

Bassking.


----------



## erv (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi zusammen!

Interessante Diskussion hier #h
Also über mangelnde e-Diskussionskultur seitens Fafnir kann ich mich nicht beklagen!

Ich hab damals am 20.2. um 17:20 eine Anfrage bezüglich eines seiner Produkte ;-) geschickt, und hatte am 21.2. um 10:17 die Antwort in meinem Postfach....

Aber vielleicht hat sich das ja geändert?!?

lg, erv

p.s. Jaja, manchmal gerät man angesichts der Preisgestaltung mancher Produkte ganz schön ins Grübeln |uhoh:


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,

*ich habe nun auch endlich Antwort von Fafnir bekommen!! *:m

Laut Aussage von Herrn Rossner ist er momentan im Messestress und checkt deshalb nur sporadisch seine PN´s u. Mails.

Kann man dann ja auch verstehen.

Wenn es sich bei den Blanks wirklich um die Originale handelt - will dann demnächst auch mal vergleichen - ist Fafnir mit seinen Preisen und vor allem der 2-jährigen Gewährleistung im Vergleich zu einem Direktkauf in den USA (zudem mit höherem Risiko...) natürlich die ERSTE Adresse. :m

Ich schau mir die Blanks dann demnächst mal an..... mal abwarten. Jeder hat ne Chance verdient.


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

jep
jeder hat ne Chance verdient und wenn dem so ist (ich  gehe immer vom positiven aus bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wird, bzw. halt nicht bewiesen wird) , dann ist es mal richtig gut für die BP Anhänger#6
schlech ist es dann allerdings für die anderen Vertreiber der BP/Blanks


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> jeder hat ne Chance verdient


Sogar die, welche nur übers AB meckern, dürfen hier schreiben )))) :


> Eigentlich dachte ich ja, dass der Spinnfischer74 nur noch in den Foren mit den "echten Experten" unterwegs ist und dass das Anglerboard für ihn "erledigt sei":
> Klick hier>>>


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jep
> jeder hat ne Chance verdient und wenn dem so ist (ich  gehe immer vom positiven aus bis das Gegenteil bewiesen wird, bzw. halt nicht bewiesen wird) , dann ist es mal richtig gut für die BP Anhänger#6
> schlech ist es dann allerdings für die anderen Vertreiber der BP/Blanks



Hi Rainer,

jau, das sehe ich auch so. #6

Ich bin bei solchen Sachen halt immer sehr skeptisch, vor allem weil bei dieser Rute schon so ein Haufen Blödsinn in Umlauf gebracht worden ist. 

Aber wie gesagt - Schaun wir mal!!!! :vik:


----------



## Attractor G (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> 
> jau, das sehe ich auch so. #6
> gebracht worden ist.
> ...


   Genau....´`ne Jan,ich sag nur original BP Blank(hat mir R.L.persönlich gegeben,hat mal bei mir in der Nähe gewohnt)und beim Strippen kommt dann"CATFISH GERMANY"raus,sofiel zum Haufen Blödsinn......
p.s.Kannst ja dazu mal was schreiben(Spinnfischer74,Hilli..,JGudi..usw.bist enttarnt)
    mfG Jan S.


----------



## Bernhard* (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Genug der Theorie... feiste und kampfstarke Hechtmutti mit 86cm


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Burn,

schöner Fisch!!! :m

Ist das deine BP?! Mit der Certate zufrieden?


----------



## rainer1962 (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Kann man mit ner 3000er Certate auch unzufrieden sein????:q#6
zumal das die wirklich erste richtig gute Statiorolle war die sich Börnie zugelegt hat#6


----------



## NorbertF (17. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Attractor G schrieb:


> Genau....´`ne Jan,ich sag nur original BP Blank(hat mir R.L.persönlich gegeben,hat mal bei mir in der Nähe gewohnt)und beim Strippen kommt dann"CATFISH GERMANY"raus,sofiel zum Haufen Blödsinn......
> p.s.Kannst ja dazu mal was schreiben(Spinnfischer74,Hilli..,JGudi..usw.bist enttarnt)
> mfG Jan S.



Also wenn der Herr L. dir die persönlich gegeben hat, dann wirds schon eine gewesen sein oder?
Vielleicht wars ja für CATFISH GERMANY bestimmt? Oder du hast ihn geärgert und er hat dich verarscht  Wer weiss das schon ausser ihm. Nur was hat das mit den Blanks hier zu tun?
Ist ja nun ausreichend geklärt dass sie echt sind, was will man noch ausser ne Bestätigung vom Hersteller? Der wirds wohl wissen...


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Hi Burn,
> 
> schöner Fisch!!! :m
> 
> Ist das deine BP?! Mit der Certate zufrieden?



Hallo Jan!
Ja ist ne "BP", wenn man sie so nennen mag.
Genauer gesagt ist´s ein Adrenalin-Blank von Cebbra, aufgebaut von MAD.
Die Certate ist natürlich allererste Sahne!



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Kann man mit ner 3000er Certate auch unzufrieden sein????:q#6
> zumal das die wirklich erste richtig gute Statiorolle war die sich Börnie zugelegt hat#6



Scheinbar schon! Die hab ich ja von Dir! :q
Sooo schlecht waren die Shimanos und die Zauber auch nicht... ein Quantensprung zur Certate wars trotzdem! #6


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich war ja net unzufrieden mit5 der certate, mir liegt/gefällt die Stella einfach besser#6
den Quantensprung von den Spros merkt man schon#6
habe übrigens wieder ne certate fürs Wallerspinnen, ist ne 3500 Custom HD (Heavy Duty):m


----------



## Bernhard* (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...habe übrigens wieder ne certate fürs Wallerspinnen, ist ne 3500 Custom HD (Heavy Duty):m



Dachte dafür reicht Deine -5/8OZ-Daiko mit der Exist?? :q


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bezüglich der Certate gibt es mittlerweile auch Stimmen, die diese Rolle nicht so toll finden.....

Insbesondere im Salzwasser soll das Schnurlaufröllchen öfter mal schlappmachen.

Und beim Wallerspinnen mit komplett geschlossener Bremse (Bremsdruck ca. 7kg max) schmelzen bei den 3500er und 4000er Modellen nach kurzer Zeit die Plastikunterlegscheiben. Die Rollen laufen dann wohl auch öfter mal Gewürzmühlenähnlich (zumindest akustisch....).

Bei den Stellas (FA) ab der 4000er hat man diese Probleme nicht. #6



rainer1962 schrieb:


> habe übrigens wieder ne certate fürs Wallerspinnen, ist ne 3500 Custom HD (Heavy Duty):m



Hi Rainer, die HD Custom ist nix anderes als ne normale Certate mit nem dicken Griff. Robuster ist die auch nicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Spin74,
meine Stellas (2x4000er) wollte ich dafür aber nicht unbedingt nehmen
im Salzwasser fische ich nicht von daher werde ich das problem net haben,
sollte mir wirklich ein Waller die certate durchrauchen wirds ein echter brocken sein. Ist die certate nach dem drill nicht mehr zu gebrauchen dann freu ich mich über den schönen Waller un klopfe die Daiwa in die Tonne:q
die HD hat ein Lager mehr und die Spule ist etwas anders,
wie gesagt die Stellas waren mir bei weitem zu schade deshalb hab ich mich für die 3500er Certate entschieden. Ich bin auch net unbedingt der "Hardcorewallerspinner", sondern nur ab und an, vor allem im August wenn bei den Zandern im Rhein net unbedingt soviel läuft so als Lückenfüller. Po, Ebro oder ähnl. ist auch net geplant.....
Die anderen Rollen waren mir zum Spinnfischen alle zu schwer (wollte nicht über 400gr gehen), egal ob die Stellas SW, die daiwas, die Quantums und wie die alle heissen deshalb gabs nur 2 Alternativen die 4000er stellas oder die certates. Die Daiwa besticht natürlich auch durch den Preis, sonst hätte ich die 5000er Stella nehmen können um auf der total sicheren Seite zu sein#6

das waren meine Überlegungen, ich weiß ja gar nicht ob ich beim Wallerspinnen hängen bleibe, falls ja (ist schon richtig geil ein Wallerdrill #6) kann ich mirs immer noch überlegen, letztendlich muss das Tackle ja auch zueinander passen, eine 25er Spiderwireeine VT und VHf bis 120gr und dann ne riesenrolle mit 12kg bremskraft kann auch net funzen, auch wenn die Harrisons einiges abkönnen. Ich würde zwar hoffen dass bei jedem Spinnen Waller 180+ einsteigen erwarten kann ichs leider nicht, ausschliessen dass mal ein 200er einsteigt evtuell auch darüber, das kann ich natürlich nicht, dann wie gesagt Certate in die Tonne wenns nicht anders geht, ein schönes Pic vom Waller und ne SW Stella geholt oder noch besser, das ganze Tackle auf Multi umgestellt, weil dann wirds mich erst richtig gepackt haben.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Rainer du hast ja noch nen Büschen was vor!
Wünsche Dir das Deine Daiwa Rolle in Rauch aufgeht!!

Gruss

Pikepauly


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Rainer du hast ja noch nen Büschen was vor!
> Wünsche Dir das Deine Daiwa Rolle in Rauch aufgeht!!



Hi Rainer,

schließe mich Pauly an!! :m

Du hast da auch absolut Recht, die Gewichtsfrage ist sehr wichtig. Ne 550 Gramm oder schwerere Rolle macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß.

Das zusätzliche Kugellager der 3500er Certate HD kommt übrigens durch 2 Kugellager im dicken Kurbelgriff. Die "normale" version hat da nur eines..... Ansonsten sind die Rollen identisch.

Die Stella SW 5000 PG (355 Gramm leicht!!!) hat eine 10 Kilo Bremse und eine 4.6 zu 1 Übersetzung. Ein Traum!!!  Kannste dir ja mal anschauen wenn die Certate verraucht ist. :g

Aber so schnell geht das ja auch nicht.


----------



## rainer1962 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das mit den Lagern war mir klar, dass die im Griff ist #6
die 5000er Stella hatte ich schon im Blick letztendlich hat mich dann der Preis und die Tatsache dass ich nur "gelegenheitsspinner" auf Waller bin zur Certate greifen lassen, wie gesagt wenn mich das Wallerspinnfieber dann doch so richtig eingeholt hat, und meine Certate nach dem 100sten 150iger Waller und hoffentlich einem 180+ oder vielleicht auch nur nach einem 200+ durchgeraucht ist, spätestens dann werd ich mir anderes tackle zulegen. Bei uns werden es hauptsächlich bis 150iger sein
hat ja aber im Prinzip nichts mit BP zu tun von daher off Topic Ende:q

Eins noch...fische zwar im Rhein, aber eher in den Strömungsarmen Bereichen (vielleicht ein Fehler von wegen Wallerstndplätze), hoffe natürlich dass so ein Mordskerl bei der esrten flucht, nicht gleich ins Holz oder zwischen die Steine verschwindet denn das wäre zum :v


P.S. habe gerade gesehen die 5000er PG gibts für ca 445€


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mal eine Anmerkung zu den Daiwa Schnurlaufröllchen TwistBuster/2 (der besseren Modelle). Wie man so ein doppeltes Schnurlaufröllchen, wo die Schnur nochmal an einer zweiten (rollenden) Kante reibt, bauen kann, ist für mich irgendwie merkwürdig und zweifelhaft. Ein mehrfaches an Reibung, Salzwasserangriffsflächen und Spalten, und weit komplizierter zu warten? #c
Japan-Spielerei und Vergessen der notwendigen Funktion und Robustheit? |kopfkrat

Als kleinste (optisch+Gewicht ~300g) kommt für mich jedenfalls nur eine bestimmte Spinnrolle auf den vorderen Powerplatz des H- und XH-Spinnens, und das ist keine Daiwa und keine Shimano und keine RedArc, sondern eine die sich bei brutalst gezogenen 10kg noch absolut pudelwohl fühlt und selbst ne ausgewachsene Baumspitze an 15kg Leine aus dem Schlamm zerrt, die Applause 4000 und Spro 8400. :g :m
Nen 2m Wels Fangbericht gabs jüngst in den Raubfischfängen, was ich als Bestätigung meiner Erfahrung und Einschätzung sehe.

Ne 4000er Schnurfassung (nach Shimano-Maß) kann allerdings zu knapp sein, ein möglicher Pferdefuß immerhin. 
Beim Einsatzraum von rainer1962 aber natürlich nicht! 

Und on-Topic:  Für mich ist so eine ab einer schweren Spinne und damit auch an einer BP allererste Wahl!


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Als kleinste (optisch+Gewicht 300g) kommt für mich jedenfalls nur eine bestimmte Spinnrolle auf den vorderen Powerplatz, und das ist keine Daiwa und keine Shimano und keine RedArc, sondern eine die sich bei brutalst gezogenen 10kg noch absolut pudelwohl fühlt und selbst ne ausgewachsene Baumspitze an 15kg Leine aus dem Schlamm zerrt, die Applause und Konsorten.



Hi,

jau - geile Rollen. #6

Schade das es aber keine 5000er Größe gibt....... Die 4000er fasst von ner gerade so wallertauglichen Schnur nur ca. 120m..... Wenn man ne absolu wallertauglich Spinnschnur mit 25-30 Kilo aufzieht wird es schon knapp. 80-90m sind echt an der Grenze.....

Ne 5000er Applause wäre ein Traum :k


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Schade das es aber keine 5000er Größe gibt.......
> Ne 5000er Applause wäre ein Traum :k


Da sprichst Du oberwahr! und es ist zum :c

Auch bei den Meeresanglern in Norge gibts laut Berichten genau da Probleme, zuwenig Schnurfassung für die Distanz. 

Und mal für alle nicht so bewanderten bei diesen Rollen angemerkt:
Diese Spro 7500 und Applause 6000/8000 sind ja auch gleich 8000 oder mehr Größen, viel zu fett zum entspannten Spinnen. Meine beiden haben nach der Probemontage noch nie das Spinnangeln erlebt.


----------



## rainer1962 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

5000er Applause ein Traum? Du meinst wenn es sie mal geben würde und dann was das Preis Leistungsverhältnis bettrifft#6
Wahrlich sind die Applause net schlecht ist halt wirklich Mist dass die 4000er sowenig schnur (Waller bis 30kg), draufbekommen, womit ich bei Dir Det wäre.....
120m sind mir dann doch etwas zuwenig, Wurfweite bis ca 50-60m einen Brocken von Waller, vorher Schnurverlust durch abrißschon steht man saublöd da.200m dürfens schon sein. 
ich werde das spinnen jetzt mal testen und wenns mir wirklich Spass macht werd ich eh auf ne 5000er Pg umsteigen. Robust, genug Schnur und vor allem noch leicht dazu, möchte nach ner Stunde Wallerspinnen nicht kreutzlahm sein


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> 5000er Applause ein Traum? Du meinst wenn es sie mal geben würde und dann was das Preis Leistungsverhältnis bettrifft#6



Ja. Mehr Rolle braucht niemand.

Ne Stella oder Certate kann auch keinen Deut mehr, außer das Shimano oder Daiwa draufsteht.

Würde das auf der Ryobi stehen und man würde noch ein paar unnütze Kugellager einbauen, wär die Rolle mindestens doppelt so teuer.


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@spinnfischer74:

Sag mal, ist bei der "SNIPER" auch der "normale" Bp/Adrenalin-Blank verbaut, oder ist das ein ganz anderer??


----------



## Birger (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Meine Blechi hat wieder zugeschlagen: 1,08 und bestimmt 12Kg, ne richtig fette Sau...

...natürlich auch auf Attractor in flieder...

:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Meine Blechi hat wieder zugeschlagen: 1,08 und bestimmt 12Kg, ne richtig fette Sau...
> 
> ...natürlich auch auf Attractor in flieder...
> 
> :q:q:q:q:q



Hi Birger!

Hoffe das wurde entsprechend dokumentiert!?


----------



## NorbertF (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Fettes Teil 
Flieder? Da hat sich wohl wer auf die Hecht vom anderen Ufer spezialisiert hm? Hab aber schon oft gehört dass die Farbe im Frühsommer und im Spätherbst gut läuft.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Fettes Teil
> Flieder? Da hat sich wohl wer auf die Hecht vom anderen Ufer spezialisiert hm? Hab aber schon oft gehört dass die Farbe im Frühsommer und im Spätherbst gut läuft.



Dann wär die Farbe ja auch was für Dich, Du geiler Hecht! |supergri|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

wieso überhaupt Hecht?????
wenn ich an Birger denke sind da auch noch die Waller
die "brummen" bei uns wie die Sau.....habe gestern einen Einschlag aufn Reef Runner mit Zandertackle gehabt#q
natürlich NULL absolut NULL Chance!!!!!:c
Das war einer der größeren Exemplare, wenn mirs reicht geh ich diese Woche gezielt drauf, so langsam kotzt es mich an....Wallerbisse hab ich zur Zeit immer auf Barsch und zandergeschirr


----------



## NorbertF (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Neee eher nicht. Ich weiss ja nicht was du von mir denkst, aber ich bin glücklich verheiratet (mit einer Frau) oO


----------



## Bernhard* (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wieso überhaupt Hecht?????
> wenn ich an Birger denke sind da auch noch die Waller
> die "brummen" bei uns wie die Sau.....habe gestern einen Einschlag aufn Reef Runner mit Zandertackle gehabt#q
> natürlich NULL absolut NULL Chance!!!!!:c
> Das war einer der größeren Exemplare, wenn mirs reicht geh ich diese Woche gezielt drauf, so langsam kotzt es mich an....Wallerbisse hab ich zur Zeit immer auf Barsch und zandergeschirr



Du machst irgendwas falsch!! :q


----------



## Birger (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nene, war schon ein Hecht. 
Und im klaren Wasser ist flieder ne Bank, meine Lieblingsfarbe. Zum Glück angeln auch wenige Leute damit, bleiben mehr Fische für mich.

@ Burn: ist alles dokumentiert, sowohl in Bild als auch in Ton. Bald mehr auf unserer HP.
Steffen hatte auch einen von 1,08m, war aber schlanker. Der ging aber auf frühlingsgrün...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Wallerbisse hab ich zur Zeit immer auf Barsch und zandergeschirr


Das ist doch der Wink mit dem dicken Zeigefinger! :m
Du mußt nur einfach Deine Welscombo als Barschcombo tarnen, und schon klappt es ... 
Nimm doch mal ne 15kg Schnur (die richtige natürlich, und Rolle s.o.) und entsprechend potente Verbinder sowie ausgetauschte Sprengringe usw. auf die Barsche :q Ne Stachelritter-BP wäre natürlich optimal im Understatement.


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hört mir blos auf....
habe heute 3!!!!!!!!! Stunden die Stelle sowie die Buhnen links und rechts bombadiert. Habe so die Schnauze voll heute, Arme und Kreutz schmerzen, wollte schon meine Rute abbestellen. habe dann aber erfahren dass es nix bringt ewig zu werfen, sondern max. ne halbe Stunde und dann weiterziehen, werde fürs Wallerfischen noch ne MENGE lernen müssen. Hab die Rute dann doch nicht abbestellt. Zur Zeit fische ich ne VT 120, wird aber ne VHF 120iger.
zu der 15 kg Schnur....
mach mir das mal im Strom beim jetzigen Wasserstand vor, einen Waller von dem kaliber dort rauszuzuppeln, will nicht sagen unmöglich aber ein 6er im Lotto ist wahrscheinlicher.
Nur damit du dir das mal vorstellen kannst.
Wobbler gaaaaanz langsam an der Steinpackung entlang......
eine Einschlag dass es die Rute voll!!!!! rumgerissen hat, wie wenn du ein Auto einfängst, zweimal heftiges Kopfschütteln (ähnl. wie ein hecht) peng aus wars, zwischendurch hat sich noch mein zehnagel hochgeklappt von dem Einschlag. Bin sogar am zweifeln ob ich den mit ner 25er Spiderwire Stealth bekommen hätte


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Wobbler gaaaaanz langsam an der Steinpackung entlang......
> eine Einschlag dass es die Rute voll!!!!! rumgerissen hat, wie wenn du ein Auto einfängst, zweimal heftiges Kopfschütteln (ähnl. wie ein hecht) peng aus wars, zwischendurch hat sich noch mein zehnagel hochgeklappt von dem Einschlag.


Geilomat! :k sowas liebe ich! Mensch ist das klasse! 
Ein richtig schnelles Motorrad im Süßwasser (SE) hab ich bisher nur einmal gehakt, was sich allerdings auch nicht lange halten ließ und der Einfachheit halber einfach den Wobbler mitten durchgebissen hat. 



> Bin sogar am zweifeln ob ich den mit ner 25er Spiderwire Stealth bekommen hätte


Mein Tip: nimm nicht so 'ne Spielzeugschnur! 
No.1 ist für mich die Powerline, aktuell ein halbes Jahr die Probierspule 017 gn 150m , über alle Widrigkeiten gejagt, und noch KEINEN Abriss!  Auf ner oben beschriebenen Rolle natürlich - andere fetzt es bei sowas absehbar einfach weg, die Rute natürlich auch, wenn man nicht genau aufpaßt. 
Der größte "Fang" war ein halb im Schlamm steckendes Baumspitzenmonster von 2x2m wie ein überdimensionales Elchgeweih, was in etwa tat wie ein leicht wedelnder Großesox - natürlich Attacke! und rausgezerrt nach gut 10min. Die Schnur ist einfach ein geiles Bergeseil - und wirft dabei noch gut, und abreissen kannst Du die sicher genausowenig wie ich.

Wenn Du es nicht glaubst , komm ich glatt mal vorbei und zeig es Dir, wenn meine Family mal wieder ein paar Tage ohne mich auskommt und ich wie avisiert in Bälde frei habe.


----------



## sa-s (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

tja,

hier trennt sich die spreu vom weizen,

zeigt sich wer mann oder memme ist!

ich habe noch nicht gezielt auf waller geangelt und auch noch keinen unerwarteten biss bekommen.

gott sei dank! 

bin ich doch in dieser gewichtsklasse überhaupt nicht aufgestellt. aber was noch nicht ist kann noch werden. 

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@sa-s
Also wenn einer den neuen Monsterwels fängt, dann isses aber der Rainer! #6


----------



## sa-s (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @sa-s
> Also wenn einer den neuen Monsterwels fängt, dann isses aber der Rainer! #6




is klar det,

der rainer is aber auch ein wirklich 110-prozentiger. der gibt keine ruh, bis er so ein mastschwein aus dem rhein gezogen hat.

grosser respekt!

sepp


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

bin halt so blöde, ich weiß jetzt wo der ein oder andere steht, und die werden bejagt und wenns bis übernächstes Jahr dauert, da beiße ich mich wie ein Pit Bull dran fest aber irgendweann wirds so richtig krachen.
Im Wallerforum wird die Raptor gelobt, kenne ich leider nicht müsste sie allerdings mal testen.


----------



## taxel (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,

hier:

http://www.crankheadz.de/
schafft es einer regelmäßig mit "ungewöhnlichem" |kopfkrat Gerät Welse zu fangen ... Im Fernsehen würde jemand dazu sagen: "Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen!" |supergri

Gruß

Axel


----------



## NorbertF (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wers glaubt.


----------



## taxel (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich kenn den Typen ... und glaub es ihm. 

Gruß 

Axel


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

taxel das sind Wallerbabies und dann im Freiwasser mit BB.... gezielt geht er damit bestimmt nicht auf Waller das ist einfach nur pures Glück (oder wievie hat er damit gefangen), mein Cousin hat auch nen 140iger mit 15er Mono und Winkelpicker gelandet (im Rhein!!!!!), genau wie mein 145er am Zandergeschirr, ist einfach nur purer Dusel, im Rhein noch viel mehr als im Stillwasser


----------



## sa-s (22. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> bin halt so blöde, ich weiß jetzt wo der ein oder andere steht, und die werden bejagt und wenns bis übernächstes Jahr dauert, da beiße ich mich wie ein Pit Bull dran fest aber irgendweann wirds so richtig krachen.
> Im Wallerforum wird die Raptor gelobt, kenne ich leider nicht müsste sie allerdings mal testen.





ja ne, is klar,

wenn ich wüsste wo sich so ein monster vergraben hat, würde ich auch alles in bewegung setzen um der kreatur habhaft zu werden.

leider komme ich höchsten zwei mal die woche ans wasser und da krieg ich einfach zu wenig mit.

also dickes petri für den wallerknaller

sepp


----------



## taxel (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Rainer,

ich bin ja nicht doof. :m Deswegen habe ich ja geschrieben:



taxel schrieb:


> Im Fernsehen würde jemand dazu sagen:  "Liebe Kinder, bitte nicht nachmachen!"



Das man *nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen* auf so leichtes Gerät so schwere Fische landen kann, ist mir natürlich sonnenklar. :g

Zur Anzahl der gefangenen Fische. Er sagte 160+, 150+, 130+ und ein paar mal 100+. Und: Nach dem ersten Zufallsfang macht er es an der Stelle gezielt ...

In diesem Sinne 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Taxel, mit der Rute die obigen Fische???? Die hat er gezielt beangelt????


----------



## taxel (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Na wenn man nach zwei Fischen so weiterfischt, würde ich schon von gezielt sprechen. Ob man das Gerät als angemessen betrachtet, ist die andere Geschichte. Aber wenn es klappt, d.h. keiner abreißt ...

Axel


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

sei mir net bös axel, ich kann das net glauben, irgendwas stimmt da nicht oder er verliert jede menge und sagt das nicht. BB hat zwar seine Vorteile, aber er kann mit dem Tackle NIE und Nimmer einen Waller halten wenn der net will. Es sind vielleicht auch gar keine Hindernisse im Wasser (Schwimmbad mäßig) oder die Waller stehen unter Drogen/Beruhigungsmittel, normal ist das auf keinen Fall zumal ja nicht nur 100er gefangen sondern auch 160er+


----------



## taxel (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Na wenn ich eins nicht bin, dann "bös" #h

Wenn man sich die Bilder ankuckt, sieht das nicht nach Unterwasserurwald aus. Das könnte ein Altarm sein. Außerdem sitzt er im Bellyboat. Da kann man erstens dem Fisch folgen und sich zweitens immer wieder in eine günstige Positionen manövrieren.

Wie auch immer. Zur Nachahmung nicht empfohlen.

Schnur war übrigens eine 10er FL. Vielleicht auch nicht das typische für die Rute.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

FL= Fireline?
das mit dem BBoat sagte ich ja bereits, aber nerven hat er ist eigentlich schon irgendwie verantwortungslos dem Waller gegenüber


----------



## marlin2304 (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> FL= Fireline?
> das mit dem BBoat sagte ich ja bereits, aber nerven hat er ist eigentlich schon irgendwie verantwortungslos dem Waller gegenüber


 
Das seh ich genau so!#d


----------



## taxel (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> FL= Fireline?



Ja.   

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,|wavey:

ich finde den Trend zu immer feinerem Gerät nicht gut!!
Ich versuche waidgerecht zu fischen und nicht auf kosten der
Fische einen noch größeren Kick heraus zu kitzeln.
Wenn die Schnur reißt, hat der Walli 20 oder mehr Meter
schnur im und am Maul, muß echt nicht sein.
Ich fahr ja auch nicht mit nem 50er Roller von München nach 
Hamburg bloß weil,daß eben geht.
Für mich ist das verantwortungslos und unfair!!!!

Grüßle
Christoph
Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Blechpeitschen-Fans,|wavey:

schaut doch mal in "Aktuelle Angebote" hier im Forum.
Der Onkel von Fafnir-Futen hat da was für euch!!!!

Grüßle
Christoph


----------



## NorbertF (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Gutes Angebot Christoph,

würde ich glatt zuschlagen, wenn ich nicht schon eine unterwegs hätte. 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Fafnir-Ruten schrieb:


> schaut doch mal in "Aktuelle Angebote" hier im Forum.


Mein Tip wäre noch, ein gutes Foto dazu :m, von wegen wie sieht der Spezialaufbau aus usw., ich kann mit den Herstellern auch nicht immer was anfangen und weiß so nicht wie es ausschaut.


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,#h

Pic`s kommen noch und der "Spezialaufbau" hat schon einen
neuen Besitzer.|supergri
Also es ist nur noch die "Normalvariante" mit Fuji-SIC-Ringen
zu haben.

Grüßle
Christoph


----------



## NorbertF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nun muss ich diesen Thread wieder ausgraben, weil ich heute Post bekommen habe.
Zuerst einmal habe ich gestaunt als ich ausgepackt hatte. Falsche Rute? Die ist so leicht und der Blank so dünn.
Aber nein, die ist tatsächlich so.
Eine absolute Traumrute, das merkt man bereits bei der Trockenübung, ein abartig geiles Stöckchen!
Und wunderbar aufgebaut, besonders gefällt mir die Variante mit dem umgedrehten Rollenhalter, dann hat man nicht das Gewinde in den Fingern beim GuFi angeln 
Topp Gerät ich bin total hin und weg, ich hoff der Boden hält das Gehüpfe aus.
Bin dann mal weg....Gerät rödeln und testfischen


----------



## profifischer (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@NorbertF
Fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
mfg Manuel


----------



## Bernhard* (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



			
				profifischer schrieb:
			
		

> @NorbertF
> Fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Kann mich nur anschliessen!!!!!! :m


----------



## KHof (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Kann mich nur anschliessen!!!!!! :m


 

...gebt euch keine Mühe!

Der kommt erst nach Tagen wieder!

Klaus (War bei mir auch.)


----------



## mad (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus börnie,

du bist doch ein zipfel.#h
die bp stand genau neben der vhf 120 und 5-20gr vom rainer.:q
aber du hast dich ja gleich auf die ruten vom rainer gestürzt damit diese ein schlechtes omen haben.


----------



## sa-s (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus börnie,
> 
> du bist doch ein zipfel.#h
> die bp stand genau neben der vhf 120 und 5-20gr vom rainer.:q
> aber du hast dich ja gleich auf die ruten vom rainer gestürzt damit diese ein schlechtes omen haben.



hahaha,

ein schenkelklopfer!

ja börnie, gönnst du dem rainer keinen very huge fish? 

schöne grüsse

sepp


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> aber du hast dich ja gleich auf die ruten vom rainer gestürzt damit diese ein schlechtes omen haben.


Ich hoffe (für Rainer), Du hast dann hinter den richtigen Austreibevoodoozauber (gegen Omen) nochmal angewendet !? :q :q

Und was anders stimmt mich bedenklich: börnie springt nicht zuerst auf die doch wohl voll sichtbare BP an? Ist doch eigentlich sein ein und alles. 
Kann nur am Abnutzungseffekt oder so liegen, oder ein freudscher Durchbruch (nach VHF).


----------



## NorbertF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Sodala da bin ich wieder 
Traumhaft Jungs, das ist genau meine Rute. Die passt.
Einen Zander zu drillen war mir auch noch vergönnt, ich hatte etwas Bedenken dass "normalgrosse" Fische gar keinen Spass machen, aber der gut 70er hat gut Gas gegeben und es hat Spass gemacht.
Handlandung ging leider nicht wegen des Ufers, Daniel (hier ausm Bord) wollte keschern, aber besser war dass er gleich so stiften gegangen ist am Ufer 
Drum keine Fotos. Herrliche Rute Leute, HERRLICH!
Der Blank gibt die Bisse auch nicht schlechter weiter als ne VHF, war ein recht vorsichtiger Geselle. Rundum klasse 
So bin mal kurz Geld überweisen an den Meister. Danke Robert!


----------



## moped (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Servus Norbert,

ich wünsch Dir mit der BP genauso viel Vergnügen, wie ich mit meinen drei neuen Babys hab!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## NorbertF (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da hast du vermutlich jetzt nur ein einziges Problem oder?
.
.
.
.
. 
zu wenig Arme :m:vik:


----------



## moped (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> zu wenig Arme :m:vik:


 
...läßt sich nicht leugnen, am liebsten würd ich diese geilen Teile alle auf einmal fischen!!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus börnie,
> 
> du bist doch ein zipfel.#h
> die bp stand genau neben der vhf 120 und 5-20gr vom rainer.:q
> aber du hast dich ja gleich auf die ruten vom rainer gestürzt damit diese ein schlechtes omen haben.


 
Bei Dir daheim sieht man ja vor lauter VHFs die Blechpeitschen nicht mehr! Ausserdem hab ich nicht rumgesucht... Du hast mir Rainers VHF zum Voodoo-Tanz überreicht...:m


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hoch mit diesem geilen Thread! |rolleyes

In diesem Sinne ein "Blechpeitschen-Vertikal-Hecht" von letzter Woche. Grösse ca. 70cm.


----------



## rainer1962 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

sach mal...
spinnst du immer nachts auf hecht:q
und dann noch vertikal und das mit ner BP.....:q
der hat doch nie und nimmer gebissen, den haste doch eingehakt:q|muahah:
trotzdem ein schönes hechtlein #6

und was ist das für ein Gummihandschuh den du da an hast?????
brauchst du den damit du von der Rollenkurbel nicht abrutschst????|kopfkrat


----------



## Hechtchris (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wieviel ist denn der momentane Preis von einem BP Blank ? Ich habe gehört der soll billiger geworden sein ? Von wo kann man den denn billiger beziehen ?


----------



## Bibbelmann (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hechtchris-

schau mal im Inet unter Fafnir Ruten/Rutenbau


----------



## Bernhard* (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> sach mal...
> spinnst du immer nachts auf hecht:q
> und dann noch vertikal und das mit ner BP.....:q
> der hat doch nie und nimmer gebissen, den haste doch eingehakt:q|muahah:
> ...


 
Moped und ich ziehen halt nach der Arbeit los bis es dunkel ist. Direkt "Vertikal-Fischen" will ich das jetzt nicht nennen. Hab nur kurz "vertikal" die steile Wand des einlaufenden Kanales abgecheckt.

Das orange nennt man Landehandschuh - ist der von "Lindy", bekommt man bei jerkbait.com oder as-tackle.de
Braucht man aber nur, wenn man Fische fängt und diese auch mit der Hand landen kann! 



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Wieviel ist denn der momentane Preis von einem BP Blank ? Ich habe gehört der soll billiger geworden sein ? Von wo kann man den denn billiger beziehen ?


 
Ich hab meine von mads-rutenbau.de
Habe die letztes Jahr zum "alten" Preis bekommen. Wie der jetzige weiss ich nicht... aber billiger soll sie sein. Musst halt mal anfragen bei MAD.


----------



## NorbertF (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich hab schon ne "neue" von Mad. Mit dem günstigeren Blank 
Ist wirklich erheblich günstiger geworden, der Preis richtet sich aber nach dem Aufbau drum kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Am besten du fragst ihn selber.


----------



## Margaux (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,

als bekennender Harrison-Anhänger "wage" ich mich in diesen Thread. Mich interessiert es sehr, wie sich die BP im Verhältnis zur Harrison VHF und vor allem zur VT verhält. 

Gibt es im Kreis Neuss und Umgebung jemanden der zu einem gemeinsamen Vergleichsangeln im Rhein seine BP mitbringen würde #h#h#h?? Das wäre klasse!!


----------



## Bernhard* (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> als bekennender Harrison-Anhänger "wage" ich mich in diesen Thread. Mich interessiert es sehr, wie sich die BP im Verhältnis zur Harrison VHF und vor allem zur VT verhält.


 
Hi!

Hab ich vor kurzem im Harrions-Thread reingetippelt:



			
				Börnie der Blechpeitscher schrieb:
			
		

> Recht viel testen muss man da ja eigentlich garnicht mehr. Steht ja eh schon alles fest:
> 
> - VHF ist etwas leichter
> - BP ist etwas kopflastiger
> ...


----------



## Margaux (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Hab ich vor kurzem im Harrions-Thread reingetippelt:


 
Hej Burn,

das habe ich gelesen. Alles schön und gut, aber ich möchte selber ausprobieren, welche Rute besser "rockt"#v, die BP oder eine Harrison.

Alles andere ist *blank(*e) Theorie, ich möchte mir meine eigene Meinung bilden. Also Leute aus NRW, meldet Euch zum Vergleichsangeln...


----------



## rainer1962 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Das orange nennt man Landehandschuh - ist der von "Lindy", bekommt man bei jerkbait.com oder as-tackle.de
> Braucht man aber nur, wenn man Fische fängt und diese auch mit der Hand landen kann!


 

da haste sicher recht, aber Fische dieser Größenordnung lande ich nie per hand...............
da habe ich Angst dass ich ihnen das genick breche, weil die kiemen zu klein sind um reinzufassen:vik:|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mich interessiert es sehr, wie sich die BP im Verhältnis zur Harrison VHF und vor allem zur VT verhält.


Wenn Du mal in die Nähe Harz kommst, sag mal bescheid, vlt. kann man da mal ein Testevent organisieren, immerhin ist ja manchmal und heute gerade ein bischen Sommer. Am liebsten wär mir ja groß mit Messmannschaft und so :q
KHof mußte sich ja auch ohne wirklich probieren eine kaufen, nur weil Birger sich nie her traute! :g  :q
Die meisten BP-Fischer sind da irgendwie eigen mit, oder?

Mit meiner VHF75 und seiner BP und noch einer Reihe anderer Ruten haben wir schon ganz gut vergleichen können. Auch PrimeurVT75 übrigens, viel weicher als die beiden andern. Und es gibt noch andere sehr interessante Rütchen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@burn77  
Bevor der Rainer weiter lästert , sag doch mal ob der Lindy was taugt, wieviel Hechte du damit schon an den Zähnen gefaßt hast und wie gut der Drillingsflunken ab- und aufhält. Ich finde das Ding prinzipiell schon gut.


----------



## mad (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> als bekennender Harrison-Anhänger "wage" ich mich in diesen Thread. Mich interessiert es sehr, wie sich die BP im Verhältnis zur Harrison VHF und vor allem zur VT verhält.
> 
> Gibt es im Kreis Neuss und Umgebung jemanden der zu einem gemeinsamen Vergleichsangeln im Rhein seine BP mitbringen würde #h#h#h?? Das wäre klasse!!



servus volker,

kannst gerne meine mal haben zum testen oder für den urlaub.|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Det...
habe das Dingens selbst 
speziel für gewobbelte zander in der nacht, wenn ich irgendwo jwd an den Steinen unterwegs bin und keinen kescher mitschleiffen möchte (hab ich eigentlich nie dabei nur in Ausnahmefälle wie Hochwasser oder schlecht zugängliche Ufer)
was soll ich sagen.....
habe den eigentlich noch nie gehabt zur landung denn meist ist er im Rucksack und der ist dann immer ein Stück wech von meiner position|gr: ist aber auch net weiter schlimm, Handlandung klappt auch im Dukeln ganz gut nehme die Viecher meist im genick:vik: da kommt mir kein Wobbler ins gehege, naja den ein oder anderen Schmarren bekommen meine Fingerlein schon mal ab, merke ich aber meist erst später, wenn ich die Rute wieder in der hand habe und der kork so "klebrig" wird. Liegt halt an dem Adrenalinausstoß. Die Waller habe ich im übrigen mit dem Pulli und nem Geschirrtuch als handschuh gelandet :q
aber.....den Handschuh habe ich beim Fischfilletieren an, erstens stinken meine Hände nicht so und zweitens verträgt der auch mal ne breührung mit dem messer besser meine Haut dagegen ist empfindlicher:q
nicht falsch verstehen er ist net Schnittfest, aber er verhindert schon die kleinen gängigen Schrammen wenn man mit der Messerspitze sich mal ritzt oder beim Fischdrehen mal mit der Klinge in berührung kommt.:q
dementsprechen wird er auch resistent gegen drillinge sein wenn man da nicht voll reinpackt.....


----------



## Margaux (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus volker,
> 
> kannst gerne meine mal haben zum testen oder für den urlaub.|wavey:


 

Hallo Robert #h,

auf Dich kann man sich verlassen, das ist mal wieder allerbester Service #6#6#6.

Da sich anscheinend kein BP-Fan in meiner Nähe befindet (oder vielleicht nicht mit mir angeln gehen möchte :g ), komme ich auf Dein Angebot sehr gerne zurück. Ich würde die BP dann ca. 2 Wochen hier im Rhein testen und sie Dir dann (bei Nichtgefallen ) |muahah:wieder zurückschicken.

Mein nächster längerer Urlaub im Oktober führt mich nach Bayern und da besuche ich Dich auf jeden Fall #:#g

Nochmals Danke !!


----------



## Birger (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> KHof mußte sich ja auch ohne wirklich probieren eine kaufen, nur weil Birger sich nie her traute! :g  :q



Oje sorry, das stand wirklich mal auf meinem Zettel, habs aber irgendwie verduselt...kann ich das nachholen? Oder ist die Chance jetzt vertan?


----------



## beach (1. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Margaux |wavey:


Das kommt mir gerade Recht!
Schön, daß du als bek. Harrison- Fan, eine Bp mal testen willst. Seit geraumer Zeit spiel ich ja auch mit dem Gedanken, mir eine zu zulegen. Aber ob das Teil wirklich so genial ist? .....---- .

Na dann halt dich mal ran, ich freu mich auf deinen objektiven Testbericht!!



Gruß Beach


----------



## Bernhard* (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @burn77
> Bevor der Rainer weiter lästert , sag doch mal ob der Lindy was taugt, wieviel Hechte du damit schon an den Zähnen gefaßt hast und wie gut der Drillingsflunken ab- und aufhält. Ich finde das Ding prinzipiell schon gut.


 
Hi Det.
Ich finde den Handschuh sehr gut. Mache auch immer nen Nackengriff und der klappt mit dem Handschuh auch besser, weil die Beschichtung rutschfester ist als die menschliche Haut.
Moped und ich haben den immer hinten in der linken Gesäßtasche, da kommen wir dann wie die krass lässigen Bauarbeiter daher. :q

Hechte werden von mir garnicht mehr angefasst: Hab sie mit der linken Hand (Landehandschuh) und in der rechten Hand hab ich die Zange. Jetzt bekomm ich auch nicht mehr freistehende Drillinge in die Finger.
Der Handschuh ist auch so resistent, dass ich bei tiefersitzenden Ködern mit zwei Fingern ab und zu ins Maul fasse und die Finger dann als Maulsperre benutze.
Nachdenken muss man aber trotzdem immer noch was man tut - 100,0 % schnitt- und drillingssicher wird er wohl nicht sein. Bin aber wie gesagt sehr zufrieden und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen!!! #6


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich benutze einen normalen Filetierhandschuh zum Hechte landen. Der ist zwar absolut schnittfest aber leider nicht stichfest 
Das heisst man kann sich pieksen an den Zähnen, aber grössere Verletzungen sind eher nicht möglich. Find ich ganz gut dann passt man auch auf dass man den Griff sauber ansetzt.
@beach: Ja die BP ist so genial, meine VHF hat grad komplett Urlaub seit 3 Wochen, da kam die BP.


----------



## Margaux (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @beach: Ja die BP ist so genial, meine VHF hat grad komplett Urlaub seit 3 Wochen, da kam die BP.


 
@Norbert
Nur Urlaub oder schon Altersteilzeit :q - Du scheinst ja geradezu besessen von der BP zu sein??!!!

@beach
Wenn ich Mad' s BP ausgiebig geangelt habe, gebe ich einen kleinen Bericht aus der Sicht eines Harrison-Fans ab (so ehrlich muß man doch bleiben).

Hast Du selber schon eine Harrison und denkst parallel an eine BP? Oder wird es die Entscheidung entweder BP oder Harrison?


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Norbert
> Nur Urlaub oder schon Altersteilzeit :q - Du scheinst ja geradezu besessen von der BP zu sein??!!!
> 
> Ja ich bin fast jeden Tag abends noch am Wasser und wenns nur kurz ist. Ich komm heim seh die Rute und krieg das Kribbeln, dann muss ich los :m


----------



## fireline (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



beach schrieb:


> Aber ob das Teil wirklich so genial ist?




@beach

glaub mir,des is sie,du langst koa andere mehr an,der norbert is das beste beispiel

mfg


----------



## fishingchamp (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi,
ich habe gestern mal mit nem freund von [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Roland Lorkowski beim angeln geredt und er meinte es gibt den originalen bp-blank kaum noch bis gar nicht mehr...
woher sind denn dann hier die ganzen blanks?

MFG
aus köln
felix
[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe gestern mal mit nem freund von [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Roland Lorkowski beim angeln geredt und er meinte es gibt den originalen bp-blank kaum noch bis gar nicht mehr...
> woher sind denn dann hier die ganzen blanks?
> 
> ...



Vom Hersteller. Welcher nicht Profiblinker ist und auch nie war.


----------



## rainer1962 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fishingchamp schrieb:


> hi,
> ich habe gestern mal mit nem freund von [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]Roland Lorkowski beim angeln geredt und er meinte es gibt den originalen bp-blank kaum noch bis gar nicht mehr...[/SIZE][/FONT]
> [SIZE=-1][FONT=arial,sans-serif]woher sind denn dann hier die ganzen blanks?[/FONT][/SIZE]
> 
> ...


 
glaub net alles was man dir so erzählt, insbesondere bei Ruten in der preisklasse die dann vielleicht auch noch irgendwo auf lager stehen und verhökert (für vieeel Mythos-Geld) werden müssen


----------



## Bernhard* (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> glaub net alles was man dir so erzählt, insbesondere bei Ruten in der preisklasse die dann vielleicht auch noch irgendwo auf lager stehen und verhökert (*für vieeel Mythos-Geld*) werden müssen


 
|good:


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hehehe  Jaja da ist jetzt wohl so mancher stinkig der seine Himmelsklingen nicht mehr für 1100 Euronen verdengeln kann 
Geile Rute die Peitsche und für den jetzigen Preis gleich dreimal.


----------



## mad (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> .....Moped und ich haben den immer *hinten in der linken Gesäßtasche*, da kommen wir dann wie die krass lässigen Bauarbeiter daher. :q



servus börnie,

habs doch gewußt und in schweden machte ich mir schon gedanken.
bauarbeiter kommen anders daher, das schaut mir mehr nach.........|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> naja den ein oder anderen Schmarren bekommen meine Fingerlein schon mal ab, merke ich aber meist erst später, wenn ich die Rute wieder in der hand habe und der kork so "klebrig" wird. Liegt halt an dem Adrenalinausstoß.


Da bist du wohl nicht der einzige! :q 
Ich muss aber etwas vorsichtiger sein, weil ich gerade mit den Fingerspitzen arbeite, da wäre zuviel Schmarre fatal.

Sicher wäre wohl nur die Lösung Filierhandschuh innen wie Norbert das macht, und den Lindy drüber für das Abfangen der normalen Zähnchen. 
Mit so einer Doppellösung gegen "Handskelettierung" wäre mir prinzipiell schon wohler. :m


----------



## rainer1962 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Ich muss aber etwas vorsichtiger sein, weil ich gerade mit den Fingerspitzen arbeite, da wäre zuviel Schmarre fatal


 


nimm doch ein paar Fingehüte vom Schneider und streife die über, der rest der hand ist ja wurscht |supergri|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> nimm doch ein paar Fingehüte vom Schneider und streife die über, der rest der hand ist ja wurscht |supergri|muahah:


Wär ja gut, aber: Die passen alle nicht (mehr)! :g :q

Aber zum Wallergriff ins Großhechtmaul bräuchte man sowas richtig derbes schon! :m


----------



## NorbertF (2. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also normal tu ich mit gar nix mit dem Handschuh, maximal ein kleiner Piekser. Tief rein gehn sie eh nicht. Ist mehr die Vorsicht, in der Regel krieg ich sie auch "nackt" verletzungslos gelandet.
Hier kannst den handschuh sehn:
http://nobbone.de/images/fische/2007/Rhein/stinthechtshow.jpg


----------



## beach (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Margaux #h

Ja, ich hab schon 2 VHF's (75, 45 ) von Robert.
Sicher, geile Ruten und ich bin auch absolut zufrieden damit. Aber an den Mythos "BP" reichen Sie (noch) nicht ganz heran. Klar, kann und will ich jetzt nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und auch die Qualität einer BP im Geringsten anzweifeln. Aber das gewisse Feeling muß dann doch stimmen. 

Evtl. klappt es ja jetzt bei dir, eine zu testen. Mal sehen, ob du gegen die BP-Viren immun bist.

Gruß


----------



## Bernhard* (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus börnie,
> 
> habs doch gewußt und in schweden machte ich mir schon gedanken.
> bauarbeiter kommen anders daher, das schaut mir mehr nach.........|kopfkrat


 
Nach.... schwuchteligen Rutenbau-Niederbayern?? #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Hier kannst den handschuh sehn:


Jau, klasse! Ich brauche sowas sowieso, am besten zweihändig zum Filieren, da sollte man wie aus den vielen Unfallgeschichten klar herauszulesen nie ohne! :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich les ja hier immer schmunzelnd mit (genau wie im Harrisonthread).
Da stellt sich mir angesichts der "Fronten" doch folgende Frage:

Geht Ihr eigentlich angeln oder Eure Lieblingsruten spazieren führen??

))


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

sowohl als auch 
Spazierendrillen am liebsten!


----------



## rainer1962 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich les ja hier immer schmunzelnd mit (genau wie im Harrisonthread).
> Da stellt sich mir angesichts der "Fronten" doch folgende Frage:
> 
> Geht Ihr eigentlich angeln oder Eure Lieblingsruten spazieren führen??
> ...


 

sind doch angenehm diese Freds oder, immer mal ein frotzeln und witzeln beider "Fronten", dann aber wieder ne menge neuer Infos#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich sag doch nix anderes))


----------



## Margaux (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht Ihr eigentlich angeln oder Eure Lieblingsruten spazieren führen??
> 
> ))


 
Es soll ja sogar schon den ein oder anderen Versessenen gegeben haben, der seine BP gar mit ins Schlafzimmer nehmen wollte :q - Aber die Frau konnte das wohl glücklicherweise gerade noch verhindern :q:q:q
(Nicht falsch verstehen, es ging um Diebstahlschutz :q - ein Keller ist da halt zu unsicher:q:q).


----------



## Bernhard* (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Es soll ja sogar schon den ein oder anderen Versessenen gegeben haben, der seine BP gar mit ins Schlafzimmer nehmen wollte :q - Aber die Frau konnte das wohl glücklicherweise gerade noch verhindern :q:q:q
> (*Nicht falsch verstehen, es ging um Diebstahlschutz* :q - ein Keller ist da halt zu unsicher:q:q).


 
Zumindest wurde das behauptet ... der Feind liest mit...|uhoh:


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nene nix Schutz. Der Kork ist soooo weich, der Blank so glatt und stramm, die Ringe kühl und hart...ihr habt ja KEINE Ahnung


----------



## taxel (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,

wie schätzen eigentlich die BP Besitzer den Aufbau des Blanks als Skyblade Adrenalin ein? Bei meinem LC steht eine. Für meinen persönlichen Geschmack ist die sehr "klobig" mit den fetten Goldcermetringen und dem Riesengriff. Ich denke, dass kann bei laaaangen Angeltagen schon anstrengend werden?

Den Blank kann man doch sicher auch leichter aufbauen? Oder sind dann die Komponenten im Vergleich zum Blank unterdimensioniert?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die kann man sehr wohl leichter aufbauen. Meine zB hat Robert sehr schön hinbekommen. Ich hab immer noch nen recht langen Griff sowohl ober- als auch unterhalb der Rollenhalterung, aber es passt genau auf meine Patschehändchen. Die Ringe sind auch angemessen, die Rute hält in der Form alles aus und ist trotzdem schön leicht. Auf Goldcermet habe ich auch verzichtet, wüsste nicht wozu die gut sein sollen.


----------



## fireline (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> Den Blank kann man doch sicher auch leichter aufbauen? Oder sind dann die Komponenten im Vergleich zum Blank unterdimensioniert?
> 
> Gruß
> ...



das is der gleiche blank wie von der legendären bp

natürlich kannst du sie dir aufbauen wie du willst,mit den einstegringen sieht sie sooooooo filigran aus

mfg


----------



## fireline (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

zefix war i wieder zu langsam,aber bei meinem 10 finger such system kein wunder


----------



## Margaux (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nene nix Schutz. Der Kork ist soooo weich, der Blank so glatt und stramm, die Ringe kühl und hart...ihr habt ja KEINE Ahnung


 
@Norbert
Ich wollte Dir ja nur ein Hintertürchen offen lassen, aber ich finde es psychologisch sehr gut, daß Du das selber offengelegt hast und daß Du über Deine geheimen Obzessionen ehrlich schreibst |muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Schönes Wochenende #h


----------



## KHof (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

Sinnvoller als Grammfuchserei ist ein Kontergewicht hinten am Griff. Das Gewicht per Waage ist nicht so wichtig wenn der Schwerpunkt richtig liegt, d.h. dort wo es einem gefällt.

Bei Meiner habe ich ein zylindrisches 20 gr Teil (um Norbert`s Worte zu verwenden) in einen Überzieher gepackt und vorsichtig eingeführt.
Allerdings dann mit 2-K Kleber fixiert.

Klaus


----------



## NorbertF (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

tatütata!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Bei *Meiner* habe ich ein zylindrisches 20 gr Teil (um Norbert`s Worte zu verwenden) in einen Überzieher gepackt und vorsichtig eingeführt. Allerdings dann mit 2-K Kleber fixiert.


|muahah: na sowas, die Arme!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nene nix Schutz. Der Kork ist soooo weich,


Auch nicht schlecht! :m


----------



## Lachsy (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nene nix Schutz. Der Kork ist soooo weich, der Blank so glatt und stramm, die Ringe kühl und hart...ihr habt ja KEINE Ahnung



*TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAA*



KHof schrieb:


> Bei Meiner habe ich ein zylindrisches 20 gr Teil (um Norbert`s Worte zu verwenden) in einen Überzieher gepackt und vorsichtig eingeführt.
> Allerdings dann mit 2-K Kleber fixiert.



*TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## rainer1962 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

der erste komentar von Lachsy in diesem fred|muahah:
und dann noch sooooooo treffend#6


----------



## weihanda (10. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hab jetzt auch endlich meine Skyblade Sniper! Hab auch auf die  SVGG Ringe verzichtet und ganz normale SVSG genommen. Ist halt einfach ein Traum!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

^ Foto? + Aktions- und Belastungsbild?


----------



## weihanda (10. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hab sie leider erst ne Woche und nur nen kleinen Mini-Esox damit erlegen können! Jetzt sitz ich mit ner Magen-Darm Grippe Zuhause!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Handelt es sich um das moderne Modell mit Schaumgummigriff im Stil "Chinese"?


----------



## weihanda (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Jab. Ist mir auch wirklich angenehmer zum fischen und es schaut zudem noch richtig stark aus!


----------



## rainer1962 (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

weihanda.....
wo hast du die geordert und was hast du dafür gelöhnt????


----------



## weihanda (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die Rute wurde von J. Gutjahr gebaut. Wenn man was will dann zahlt man gerne etwas mehr!


----------



## don_king (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was ist etwas mehr? Doch hoffentlich keine 1064€? |uhoh:


----------



## weihanda (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also ich hab 639€ bezahlt!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Tut mir leid.


----------



## weihanda (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was tut dir denn leid Thilo?!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das du dich hier vor dem Kauf wahrscheinlich nicht informiert hast.
Wenn es aber so für dich in Ordnung ist, kann ich dich zu der Rute nur beglückwünschen und dir dicke Fische wünschen.


----------



## Margaux (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> der erste komentar von Lachsy in diesem fred|muahah:



@Lachsy: Välkommen till oss!!! #h


----------



## Bernhard* (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@weihanda:  Gute Besserung und viel Spass mit der Rute!!


----------



## weihanda (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke. Aber wer baut denn dun die Rute um die Hälfte???


----------



## Margaux (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Das du dich hier vor dem Kauf wahrscheinlich nicht informiert hast.



Ich interessiere mich derzeit auch für die BP. Wenn, würde ich sie nur durch Robert (Mad's Rutenbau) aufbauen lassen. Da sind Qualität und Preis top - das weiß ich durch acht perfekte Harrison-Aufbauten!!!


----------



## schroe (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Jepp,
der Mad baut mir auch gerade eine BP auf.:c|supergri:c

Brauche eine Rute, die irgendwie nichts wirklich gut kann, dafür aber von jedem ein wenig. 
Ergo,.....eine BP muß her (der Blankpreis ist ja mittlerweile in akzeptablem Rahmen).|supergri

Mad hat meine VHFs schon erstklassig aufgebaut.


----------



## Margaux (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Jepp,
> der Mad baut mir auch gerade eine BP auf.:c|supergri:c
> 
> Brauche eine Rute, die irgendwie nichts wirklich gut kann, dafür aber von jedem ein wenig.
> ...



@schroe
Genau für den Zweck könnte ich mir auch eine BP vorstellen. Ich werde mir sie bei Robert anschauen und bin wirklich gespannt darauf!!!

Außerdem muß ich irgendwann mal an die Weser kommen...#h


----------



## schroe (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Margaux,
wenn du Richtung Norden mit dem Camper kommst, sag bescheid.#h



> Genau für den Zweck könnte ich mir auch eine BP vorstellen. Ich werde mir sie bei Robert anschauen und bin wirklich gespannt darauf!!!



Robert gab sie mir mal für 14 Tage zum Probieren mit.

Sie soll mich endlich an einen Waller bringen, so mein utopischer Plan.|supergri
Abends, vorm Zandergufieren eine halbe Stunde mit Riesenködern am hoffentlich ausfindig gemachten Wallerstandort knüppeln, anschließend ohne die Rute zu wechseln, einen 10cm Gufi antüddeln und den Zandern nachstellen.
Dafür ist sie sicher ausgezeichnet geeignet.


Zum reinen Zandergufieren bleiben die beiden VHFs weiterhin meine Favoriten.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Schroe hört sich gut an, was Du da vor hast.


----------



## weihanda (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Würde jetzt mal gerne wissen wer denn der Jenige ist, der die BP sooo günstig aufbaut!?


----------



## schroe (11. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ob für die Hälfte, weiß ich nicht.
Hängt auch davon ab, welche Materialien du sonst noch anbauen lassen willst.
Der Rutenbauer meines/unseres Vertrauens
ist mads-rutenbau.de

Lies dich mal in den Harrison Blank Fan Thread ein, wenn du Interesse und Zeit hast.
Denke, das lohnt.


@Pikepauly,
so ist der Plan (träum).|supergri


----------



## weihanda (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Is halt komisch denn ich steh mit Hastings in Kontakt und hab sehr sehr gute Bekannte in den Staaten die schon in der Firma waren und sich mit den Leuten da unterhalten haben. Mir wurde gesagt, daß es nur Cebbra ist die die Blanks exkusiv in Europa vertreiben und sonst niemand! Und in den USA werden die BP oder besser gesagt Adrenalin  Blanks nicht verkauft! Schon garnicht für 150$! Würd mir aber gerne mal so ne Peitsche von Mad bauen lassen und vergleichen! Wäre bestimmt interessant!


----------



## taxel (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Weihanda,

es gab hier schon mal genauere Angaben. 



KHof schrieb:


> Es gibt, übrigens seit Jahren, den Blank der *F9015DH*. Der passt gut überein mit der Teilezahl, Länge, Gewicht, Durchmesser am Handteil und Spitzenringgröße. Dieser Blank kostet in den USA beim Handel 204 Dollar



Hier der Link zum Hersteller: Klick

Ich hatte bei Grapfit USA auch schon früher gesucht und natürlich nix gefunden. Wer kommt den schon drauf, dass die deutsche Spinnrutenlegende als Fliegenblank hergestellt wird.

Buy the way: Weiß eigentlich jemand, welcher Blank sich hinter der Katapult (light) verbirgt? Da ich die Blankdaten nicht kenne, wird eine eigene Suche etwas schwierig.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Brauche eine Rute, die irgendwie nichts wirklich gut kann, dafür aber von jedem ein wenig.


Schöne Definition. #6   
Vielleicht ein bissel überspitzt :q Im mittleren WG-Bereich um die 40g macht die sich aber schon sehr gut. Das subjektive Problem tritt eher auf, wenn man von feinen Mikadostöckchen verwöhnt ist! 



schroe schrieb:


> Sie soll mich endlich an einen Waller bringen, so mein utopischer Plan.|supergri
> Abends, vorm Zandergufieren eine halbe Stunde mit Riesenködern am hoffentlich ausfindig gemachten Wallerstandort knüppeln, anschließend ohne die Rute zu wechseln, einen 10cm Gufi antüddeln und den Zandern nachstellen.
> Dafür ist sie sicher ausgezeichnet geeignet.


Sieht so aus, als wenn Du bald auch auf das (Stationär-)Rollenproblem stößt, an dem ich gerade knobel.
Eine 4000er (ala Shimano Size) ist dafür eigentlich ein bischen klein - Schnurfassung von ca. 200-250m starkem Geflecht mit real ~0,35mm ist gefordert, das meiste große Rollenzeugs ist mit ~600g viel zu schwer. 
Eine Arc/Applause als kleiner Kraftprotz und nachgewiesener 2m Eignung gibt es in intessanter Spinngröße nur mit 4000er Spule.
Die meisten Daiwas 3500/4000 scheiden schon mal aus, mangelnde Stabilität bei kräftigem Zug - von wegen Hardbody-Z, da hab ich durchgetestet. 
Den Shimanos traue ich in der 7-10kg Realzugklasse, dem Wormshaft und Hybridalu auch nicht über den Weg.
Bliebe bei denen überhaupt nur evtl. Certate 4000, Stella 5000, ist mir ein büschen zu teuer. Dann gäbe es noch sowas wie Slammer 360.
Schnurwechsel für dünnes Zandergeflecht und dicke Welsschnur muß auch sein, also 2 gute Spulen, die in der Oberklasse nochmal extra kosten.

Aber vlt. löst Du das mit einer Multi! :m


----------



## Birger (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Naja für so ein Vorhaben reicht ja eine 4000er Spinnrolle, dann jeweils mit 2 Spulen, einmal ne 25er oder 30er geflochtene drauf (150m reichen dicke) und eben einmal ne dünne Schnur. Aber das ist ja eh klar, wenn da ein Wels beißt, dann sowieso nur auf den 10er Gummi mit der dünnen Schnur  .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Naja für so ein Vorhaben reicht ja eine 4000er Spinnrolle, dann jeweils mit 2 Spulen, einmal ne 25er oder 30er geflochtene drauf (150m reichen dicke) und eben einmal ne dünne Schnur.


Meinst Du? |kopfkrat Also in einem großen Fluß wie Weser/Rhein/Donau doch eher nicht, wenn ein 2m+ anbeißt. Das gleiche Problem sehe ich bei sehr großen Seen oder Talsperren. 
Von der 30lbs - 15kg Powerline bekomme ich nur 150m auf eine 4000er Spule, die ist real ~0.33mm stark, und mir noch ein bischen wenig. Für einen Meterhecht klasse, aber darüber?



> Aber das ist ja eh klar, wenn da ein Wels beißt, dann sowieso nur auf den 10er Gummi mit der dünnen Schnur  .


Das ist eh klar - sozusagen Murphy-Erfahrungwert! :m
"eine halbe Stunde mit Riesenködern" reicht ja auch gerade zum Anlocken, und dann ...


----------



## Birger (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ok im Rhein sind die Waller ja eh etwas anders...die ziehen auch 100Kg Männer über die Buhne...
Also wenn ich mal nicht vom Extremfall ausgehe, sondern vom normalen Gewässer, also See oder Fluss mit mittlerer Strömung, bekommt man auch einen 2m+ Fisch nach spätestens 60-70m gestoppt mit einer 25KG Tragender Schnur und ner 100g Spinnrute.
Hab ja schon des öfteren gemacht, also unter 1,80m bekommen die keine 30m Schnur und das sogar in recht flotter Strömung, wobei ein Wels eh dazu neigt, gegen die Strömung zu flüchten, statt stromab. 
Im stehenden Gewässer alles kein Problem, da reicht das Gerät locker, man muss es ihm nur zutrauen und hart drillen. 
Ich fische auf Wels auch nur ne 4000er Shimano (Technium FA), bisher muckt sie noch nicht und 2 2m Fische hat sie auch ausgehalten. Da passen etwa 150m von der 25er Powerline (Gigafish) rauf, reichte bisher dicke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Da passen etwa 150m von der 25er Powerline (Gigafish) rauf, reichte bisher dicke.


Das ist doch ein guter Anhaltswert, will ich auch mal probieren. Trägt die 25er wohl nicht mehr soviel mehr auf als die 17er, aber solche Sprünge kennen wir ja von den Schnüren. Die Powerline finde ich hervorragend robust.

Du bist also auch der Meinung lieber heftig und kraftvoll als laufen lassen. 
Das mit der viel Schnurreserve und "so richtig auslaufen" lassen  gefällt mir aus dem Bauch heraus auch nicht wirklich. ;+

Hast Du mal getestet, wieviel kg Schnurzug die Technium 4000 FA wirklich aushält - z.B. mit 10L Gießkanne voll oder teilvoll Wasser, ohne daß der Rotor zur Spulenbackenbremse wird? Mehr als 7 bis 8kg gebe ich dem Kunststoffrotor und dem Röllchenarm aber nicht. Teste ich mit meiner TP 4000 XT-RA auch noch.


----------



## Margaux (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Brauche eine Rute, die irgendwie nichts wirklich gut kann, dafür aber von jedem ein wenig.



Auch wenn sich das vielleicht etwas dekadent anhört, aber genau darum könnte die BP - so mir das Handling gefällt - eine optimale Reise-Allround-Rute für meinen Camper sein. Wenn es nicht speziell auf Angelreise nach Norwegen, Schweden, an die Ostsee etc. geht, wäre diese Rute immer dabei.

Als Rolle habe ich blindes Vertrauen in das "Arbeitstier" Ryobi Zauber 4000 mit den drei Spulen:  15kg Geflochtene für Salzwasser (und meinetwegen Wels  , auch wenn es nicht mein Zielfisch Nr. 1 ist), 10kg Geflochtene für Süßwasser und 8kg Monofile für die "empfindlichen Mäuler".  

Dazu eine kleine, aber variationsreiche Köderbox und ich wäre für die meisten (Zu)Fälle gewappnet.


----------



## Birger (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also die 25er soll 27,5 KG tragen, hab bei nem Hänger auch echt Probleme die abzureißen (muss immer nen Knüppel suchen und die Schnur drumwickeln), aber der angegebene Wert ist wohl nicht erreichbar. Naja man braucht den Durchmesser eben wegen des Abriebs.

Hab die Rolle noch nicht so gequält, nein. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass die nicht mehr seidenweich läuft und ich mich bereits nach einem neuen Modell umsehe. Sie schnarrt eben ein kleinen wenig, würden die meisten wohl nichtmal merken.
Ich denke noch eine Woche Spanien und sie könnte im Eimer sein. Hab da die Penn Slammer im Auge, wnen die nicht so fürchterlich grob, schwer und unpräzise laufen würde, gefällt mir garnicht. Aber robust ist sie...

Und drillen: ja, immer am Limit, sonst hat man schon gleich keine Chance am Spinngeschirr und es artet zu einer Glückssache aus. Ok wenn mal ein Wels am Zandertackle beißt kann man nicht knüppeln wie ein doofer, ist klar. Den damit aber zu landen ist recht viel Glück, alles unter 1,80 ist gut machbar, darüber werden die Jungs irgendwie unproportional schwerer und kämpfen viel härter, da kommt eben die Masse des Fisches durch.
Hart drillen macht aber auch tierisch Spaß, kann man ja sonst mit keinem unserer Fische, die kommen ja alle recht bereitwillig mitgeschwommen wenn man mal viel Druck ausübt, auch große Hechte sind da recht flau.


----------



## schroe (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Aber das ist ja eh klar, wenn da ein Wels beißt, dann sowieso nur auf den 10er Gummi mit der dünnen Schnur  .



Das wär aber nicht nett von dem Fisch.:q

Die Rollenfrage bereitet mir keinen Kummer. 
Da kommt eine 4000er TP F drauf. 20iger Spiderwire (ist ja nicht wirklich dick und halten tue ich die auch nicht|supergri) wird die "Allroundschnur" für die "Allroundrute". Das Vorfach wechsel ich vorm Ködertausch natürlich noch.

Zielgebiet ist ein Stillwasser.

Notnagel wär eine 5000er Technium (wenn es wirklich mal an die Weser fürn Waller geht, wenn ich denn mal einen finde#d), die ist "norwegengetestet" und hat mehrere gewaltige Fluchten (etwa 60-80m) ohne Mangel überstanden.


@Margaux,
Norwegen ist dann ihr zweites geplantes Einsatzgebiet.

So der Plan.:q


----------



## Birger (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das könnte klappen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Die Rollenfrage bereitet mir keinen Kummer.
> Da kommt eine 4000er TP F drauf. 20iger Spiderwire (ist ja nicht wirklich dick und halten tue ich die auch nicht|supergri) wird die "Allroundschnur" für die "Allroundrute".


Die wird auch mal als nächstes auf Power getestet, habe baugleiche Rotor/Bügelarm Shimano-Rollen hier, mal sehen was diese vertragen. 

Zur Unterscheidung (+@all): Geht ja um Drillpower, nicht um Köderbergepower wo man getrost noch etliche Kilos (am Bergeknüppel) mehr gebrauchen kann, wenn das gute Köderstück festhängt. :m

Wenn Du die 20iger Spiderwire auch als nicht so dick empfindest, sollte ich wirklich erstmal mit ner dickeren Powerline experimentieren, die kommt mir einmal wesentlich dicker pro Durchmesserangabe vor, und wirkt robuster-härter (die 15kg grün), noch keinen Abriss mit gehabt und wirkt irgendwie unkaputtbar, während die Spiderwire Steath von der Webart her irgendwie schnell einschnappt, ringelt und Schalufen zieht, und selbst die 14er und 17er sehr dünn wirken. Klaus hat die öfter schon mal zerfleddert.


----------



## rainer1962 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn Du die 20iger Spiderwire auch als nicht so dick empfindest, sollte ich wirklich erstmal mit ner dickeren Powerline experimentieren, die kommt mir einmal wesentlich dicker pro Durchmesserangabe vor, und wirkt robuster-härter (die 15kg grün), noch keinen Abriss mit gehabt und wirkt irgendwie unkaputtbar, während die Spiderwire Steath von der Webart her irgendwie schnell einschnappt, ringelt und Schalufen zieht, und selbst die 14er und 17er sehr dünn wirken. Klaus hat die öfter schon mal zerfleddert.


 

also ich verstehe dich prinzipiell nicht, willst du Fische drillen oder Autos aus dem gewässer zerren????:q
was die Spiderwire betrifft....ich hatte diesbezüglich noch keine Probs damit, wdr Schlaufen noch zerfleddert (ausser Steinabrieb was ja jede Geflochtene aufweist, deshalb nehme ich auch ein Vorfach). Vielleicht liegts auch daran dass ich in der regel Hänger nicht mehr lösen kann und von dahr immer eine gewisse Schnurauffrischung besteht, nach einer Saison brauche ich ne neue Füllung im Rhein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> also ich verstehe dich prinzipiell nicht, willst du Fische drillen oder Autos aus dem gewässer zerren????:q


Autos und Schatztruhen natürlich! :g :q

Ich mag die Spiderwire ja auch, die dünne 12er ist schon mal klasse.
Ich finde, eine sehr gute feine Schnur. #6

Du fischt die auf der Stella, nicht auf ner Daiwa? Hab da so einen Verdacht mit den Daiwa-Schnurlaufröllchen, aber das kommt später. :g


----------



## rainer1962 (12. August 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

doch habe die auch auf den certates und den Exists und auf Infinitys
Rollengröße von  2000er bis 3500er Stärke von 7kg und 22,5kg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hänge den anderen / alten / Wildwuchs- Thread hier mal an. :m

Neuauflage der Blechpeitsche
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24224&highlight=Blechpeitsche


----------



## KHof (5. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

Ich war vorhin bei Uwe in Herrhausen Blechpeitschentests machen.
Zuerst warfen wir Köder von 12 bis 70 Gramm in der Gegend rum und anschließend mussten doch zwei Forellen für Drilltests herhalten.
Dabei zeigte sich, daß die Graphite USA eine tolle Forellenrute ist - jedenfalls für solche Forellen. Jedenfalls gibt`s jetzt `nen neuen Fan.


Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das ist doch mal ne andere Forellengröße! :m

Anbei: Wo ist denn die "weiße" Standardrolle geblieben? |kopfkrat
Oder ist das ein erweiterter Schnurwechsel auf 14er?


----------



## KHof (5. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Det!

Das ist die 3500èr Caldia mit der Hemmingway 8 Kg.
Die war als erstes zu greifen.

Klaus


----------



## Living Dead (5. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo Det!
> 
> Das ist die 3500èr Caldia mit der Hemmingway 8 Kg.
> Die war als erstes zu greifen.
> ...




Plus BP ergibt das ein krasses Forellen Gerät

Alter Falter...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich denke ja auch so gerade, mit der ominösen "Lachsgefahr" anner Ostsee gibt vielleicht sogar einen erhöhten Bedarf an schweren Forellenpeitschen , evtl. so ~15cm verlängert.


----------



## Living Dead (5. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich hab gesehen wie einer mir ner leichten 2,70 Rute und 2500 Rolle nen Lachs von 24 Pfund gefangen hat. Drillzeit ca 15min.

Rute und Rolle hatten keine Probleme beim Drill.. der Angler schon mehr:q

BP doch wohl eher als Gufi Rute mir Reserve für Wels.


----------



## Birger (5. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ KHof:
Uwe hat doch am Freitag erst 2 Forellen mit meiner Peitsche gedrillt, da war er schon begeistert. Mein 12er Kopyto allerdings nicht, der ist jetzt voll zerfleddert (war noch vom Zanderangeln montiert).


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Zuerst warfen wir Köder von 12 bis 70 Gramm in der Gegend rum und anschließend mussten doch zwei Forellen für Drilltests herhalten.
> Dabei zeigte sich, daß die Graphite USA eine tolle Forellenrute ist - jedenfalls für solche Forellen. Jedenfalls gibt`s jetzt `nen neuen Fan.


 
@KHof
Schöne Forellen #6

Interessieren würden mich 2 Dinge: 
1. Welche Köder habt Ihr geworfen?
2. Hat sich die BP bei den verschiedenen Wurfgewichten zwischen 12g und 70g gleichermaßen ausgewogen verhalten?


----------



## KHof (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Birger
Na ja, will ja auch gut überlegt sein. Das ist auch kein Stecken zum Nebenbeikaufen.

@ Margaux 
Der leichte war ein Blinker, der schwere ein 23`er Gummifisch mit 20 Gramm Bleikopf (wiegt 73 Gramm nachgewogen). Ausgewogen? Weiß ich nicht, was du meinst. Das geht beides gut ohne drüber nachzudenken. Natürlich ist so ein Fladen von Gufi schon anstrengend auf Dauer zu werfen. Wesendlich weiter würde ich die Wurfgrenzen in der Praxis nicht setzen, dann wird es zwar möglich aber jedenfalls recht unerfreulich.

Klaus


----------



## maesox (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @KHof
> Schöne Forellen #6
> 
> Interessieren würden mich 2 Dinge:
> ...


 




..Ich glaube Dir träumts schon wieder von was Neuem !!!!!#h:q

..Mir aber auch!!! Bin auch am überlegen!! Glaube ich muß mal schauen,daß ich wo ne Blechi test-werfen kann!!!|rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@KHof
Im Prinzip hast Du meine Frage bezüglich der Ausgewogenheit beantwortet. Mich interessiert halt, ob sich mit der BP sowohl 12g.- als auch 70g.-Köder vernünftig werfen und führen lassen. Ich kann mir halt kaum vorstellen, daß ein Blank gemäß Herstellerangabe sowohl 5g.-Blinker als 100g.-Pilker gleichermaßen vernünftig bewältigt.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ..Ich glaube Dir träumts schon wieder von was Neuem !!!!!#h:q
> 
> ..Mir aber auch!!! Bin auch am überlegen!! Glaube ich muß mal schauen,daß ich wo ne Blechi test-werfen kann!!!|rolleyes


 
Nachtigal ich hör dir tapsen!
Und ne BP bekommst auch nicht so schnell geschrottet wie ne VHF!! |rolleyes


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ..Ich glaube Dir träumts schon wieder von was Neuem !!!!!#h:q


 
Hej Matze #h,
wie kommst Du bloß darauf |sagnix ## ??

Nein, im Ernst, neben meinen Spezial-Harrisons könnte ich mir eine "Allround-(Camper-Reise-:q)-Rute" schon gut vollstellen. Deshalb interessiert mich halt besonders, ob das Wurfgewicht und damit der Anwendungsbereich wirklich so variabel ist. Die meisten BP-Fans hier im Thread bestätigen das zumindest weitgehend.


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nachtigal ich hör dir tapsen!


 
Robert wenn er aus dem Urlaub kommt auch... |muahah:


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> ...Deshalb interessiert mich halt besonders, ob das Wurfgewicht und damit der Anwendungsbereich wirklich so variabel ist. Die meisten BP-Fans hier im Thread bestätigen das zumindest weitgehend.


 
Kann man nicht beschreiben... muss man erlebt haben... :k


----------



## maesox (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nachtigal ich hör dir tapsen!
> Und ne BP bekommst auch nicht so schnell geschrottet wie ne VHF!! |rolleyes


 


...Das hättest auch vorher sagen können!!!|gr:


...Nein mal im ernst,wer sucht nicht eine extrem belastbare wie auch flexible allround-Rute für "Total-Spinn-Geschädigte"!!??|kopfkrat
...muß mich glaub auch mal mit Robert ausgiebig über das Thema unterhalten! |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Mich interessiert halt, ob sich mit der BP sowohl 12g.- als auch 70g.-Köder vernünftig werfen und führen lassen. Ich kann mir halt kaum vorstellen, daß ein Blank gemäß Herstellerangabe sowohl 5g.-Blinker als 100g.-Pilker gleichermaßen vernünftig bewältigt.


Also 5g geht nicht wirklich, mit dünner Schnur (die auf dem Forellenbild drauf war) kommt man aber schon erstaunlich weit herunter, das hatten wir am 1.05. ausprobiert, mit dicker 15/18kg Leine alleine von dem Wurfwiderstand ja schon mal nicht. 

Das Minizeugs unter 10g ist eigentlich die Domäne der längsten 30er VHF, das macht unendlich mehr Spaß damit.

Ich schätze das so ein, daß eine BP für jeden mit nicht so arg viel Spinnruten die richtige Bereicherung ist. Ab M bis XH Fischen geht alles, und die eine kann sehr viel. Für jemandem mit eh 10 genau spezialisierten und gepflegten Combos ist das nicht so die richtige Rute, dann schon eher aus Sammlergründen.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> Das Minizeugs unter 10g ist eigentlich die Domäne der längsten 30er VHF, das macht unendlich mehr Spaß damit.


 
Und was hat daher der schlaue "Rubber-B" (sorry aus nem anderem Forum geklaut)? VHF 5-30 + BP :l

Die VHF ist für mich zwischenzeitlich ne reine Barsch-Rute (mit Hecht-Reserven). Alle anderen Gummis werden mit der BP gefischt.


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich schätze das so ein, daß eine BP für jeden mit nicht so arg viel Spinnruten die richtige Bereicherung ist. Ab M bis XH Fischen geht alles, und die eine kann sehr viel. Für jemandem mit eh 10 genau spezialisierten und gepflegten Combos ist das nicht so die richtige Rute, dann schon eher aus Sammlergründen.


 
@AngelDet
korrekt, wobei ich zwei "Sonderfälle" habe. 

Erstens ist meine Lieblings-Wobblerrute, die VT 75, ja familienintern "vorübergehend #d ausgeliehen" :c. 

Zweitens habe ich ja immer die Situation, daß wir mit dem Camper unterwegs sind OHNE einen Angelurlaub zu machen. Hier nehme ich aus Platzgründen natürlich keine drei Ruten o.ä. mit, sondern möchte halt nur eine Combo dabeihaben, die einen so großen Bereich wie möglich abdecken kann.

Diese zwei Sachverhalte würden eindeutig für eine BP sprechen :q. Und zusammen mit der VHF 5-30g in 2,30m, die meine bessere Hälfte ja schon beschlagnahmt hat :c|supergri, ergäbe das eine runde Sache für das Spinnangeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Diese zwei Sachverhalte würden eindeutig für eine BP sprechen :q. Und zusammen mit der VHF 5-30g in 2,30m, die meine bessere Hälfte ja schon beschlagnahmt hat :c|supergri, ergäbe das eine runde Sache für das Spinnangeln.


siehe Burni und Norbert, die haben so eine Konstellation. 

Wobei sie meiner Meinung nach die falsche Ergänzungs-30er haben :q, meinte Norbert ja auch schon von wegen Forellen und so.
Die Mefo-VHF ist als leichte viel besser, weißt Du ja auch. Und Klein-Gummi macht die auch gut.
Die allerbeste Ergänzung (nämlich deine max. 9ft und den Weg dazu) zeig ich Dir dann in 2 Wochen mal. Könnte Mad zwar erschrecken, aber es sieht gut aus!  *Geheimnis*


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> siehe Burni und Norbert, die haben so eine Konstellation.
> 
> Wobei sie meiner Meinung nach die falsche Ergänzungs-30er haben :q, meinte Norbert ja auch schon.
> Die Mefo-VHF ist als leichte viel besser, weißt Du ja auch. Und Klein-Gummi macht die auch gut.


 
Vielleicht wäre als Ergänzung sogar die neue VHF -20g. in 2,70m optimaler...


----------



## NorbertF (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> ..Ich glaube Dir träumts schon wieder von was Neuem !!!!!#h:q
> 
> ..Mir aber auch!!! Bin auch am überlegen!! Glaube ich muß mal schauen,daß ich wo ne Blechi test-werfen kann!!!|rolleyes



Ich wüsste wo du eine werfen kannst  Sooo weit hast dus ja nicht zu mir.
@Margaux: keine Sorge, die BP kann das. 5cm Gufis und 23er Latschen. Kein Problem.
Wobei die ganz kleinen Köder nicht optimal sind, aber 23er ist echt kein Ding.
Als Ergänzung wäre ne UL Kombo gut, alles andere bewältigt die BP.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre als Ergänzung sogar die neue VHF -20g. in 2,70m optimaler...


Ich schätze ja, das die leichte eher eine Spezialrute wird, überhaupt ein VHF-Feeling in 2,70 oder 3,00 so leicht hinzubekommen, das wird schwer.
Die Shimanskis kriegen das selbst mit den 500 EUR Ruten nicht hin.
Finde es saugut, daß so eine Entwicklung versucht wird, genauso wird es aber dauern.


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> @Margaux: keine Sorge, die BP kann das. 5cm Gufis und 23er Latschen. Kein Problem.
> Wobei die ganz kleinen Köder nicht optimal sind, aber 23er ist echt kein Ding.


 
@Norbert
Wie verhält sich die BP mit Wobblern?



			
				NobertF  schrieb:
			
		

> Als Ergänzung wäre ne UL Kombo gut, alles andere bewältigt die BP


 
Genau, eben die "kleinste" VHF -20g. in 2,70m (unter der Einschränkung dessen, was Det zuvor geschrieben hat) !?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wobei die ganz kleinen Köder nicht optimal sind, aber 23er ist echt kein Ding.
> Als Ergänzung wäre ne UL Kombo gut, alles andere bewältigt die BP.


Norbert, fisch mal die lange (3,20 / 3,10m) 30er VHF bei Gelegenheit, dann weißt Du was gut paßt und auch richtig Fun bringt!

Evtl. ist sie Dir aber zu lang fürs Belly! :q


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Norbert, fisch mal die lange (3,20 / 3,10m) 30er VHF bei Gelegenheit, dann weißt Du was gut paßt und auch richtig Fun bringt!
> 
> Evtl. ist sie Dir aber zu lang fürs Belly! :q


 
Für das Belly sollte Norbert auch mal die VHF -30g in 2,30m ausprobieren!! Eine superschnelle Rute und für mich (deswegen) definitiv keine Barschrute!! Trotz Ihrer Kürze setze ich sie zur Zeit mit 9cm Gufis auf Zander im Rhein ausschließlich ein :k. Mit Geflochtener ist sie sozusagen mein Echolot |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @Norbert
> Wie verhält sich die BP mit Wobblern?...


 
Durch die sensible(re) Spitze ist die BP auch für Wobbis ganz o.k.
Die Länge und das Gewicht stören halt beim twitchen... dafür gibts was besseres. Aber rein für Kurbelwobbler (aka "crankbaits") und Blinker ist die auch ne super Sache!!


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Aber rein für Kurbelwobbler (aka "crankbaits") und Blinker ist die auch ne super Sache!!


 
Na, das ist doch prima, ich zähle mich schließlich zu den altmodischen "Wobblerkurblern" |supergri


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch prima, ich zähle mich schließlich zu den altmodischen "Wobblerkurblern" |supergri


 
Finde ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch seeeeehr entspannend. Aber trotzdem greife ich da (vor allem bei den grösseren Modellen) lieber auf ne Baitcastcombo zurück um Vorfach-Bauchdrilling-Verwicklungen vorzubeugen.
Hab halt zwischenzeitlich zu viele Combos rumstehen, um mit der BP auch Wobbler zu fischen.

Aber um auf Thema zurückzukommen...als alleinige Camping-Rute ist die BP wohl unangefochten...wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt... |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Aber um auf Thema zurückzukommen...als alleinige Camping-Rute ist die BP wohl unangefochten...wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt... |supergri


Naja, so ein paar Alternativen wüßte ich noch, z.B. eine 70er VT oder 60er Kev4 als Universalrute, wenn man nicht gerade an den Po Großwelse spinnen geht.  Aber das hatten wir oben ja schon durch. :q


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Aber um auf Thema zurückzukommen...als alleinige Camping-Rute ist die BP wohl unangefochten...wenns der Geldbeutel hergibt... |supergri


 
@burn
Ja es hört sich wirklich ein bißchen dekadent an, aber es ist ja nicht nur einmal im Jahr drei Wochen mit dem Zelt irgendwo hin.
Vielmehr fahren wir mit dem WoMo an vielen Wochenenden, verlängerten Wochenenden, kurzen Wochen etc. im Jahr viel in der Gegend rum. Und dann ergibt sich unverhofft halt oft.

Und auch bei unseren dreiwöchigen Fahrten, haben wir ja nicht nur Schweden, Norwegen und Co. als Ziele, sondern auch Länder, in denen das Angeln nicht so im Vordergrund steht.  

Und zusätzlich wegen der mir abhanden gekommenen Wobbler-VT, würde die BP schon recht häufig eingesetzt.


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Naja, so ein paar Alternativen wüßte ich noch, z.B. eine 70er VT ... als Universalrute Aber das hatten wir oben ja schon durch. :q


 
:c:c:c


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @burn
> Ja es hört sich wirklich ein bißchen dekadent an, aber es ist ja nicht nur einmal im Jahr drei Wochen mit dem Zelt irgendwo hin.
> Vielmehr fahren wir mit dem WoMo an vielen Wochenenden, verlängerten Wochenenden, kurzen Wochen etc. im Jahr viel in der Gegend rum. Und dann ergibt sich unverhofft halt oft.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Volker,
brauchst Dich vor mir nicht rechtfertigen... hau ja auch viel zu viel Kohle raus fürs Angeln!


----------



## rainer1962 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hey Volker,
> brauchst Dich vor mir nicht rechtfertigen... hau ja auch viel zu viel Kohle raus fürs Angeln!


 

ihr seid auch selten dämlich#q
ne Matrix tuts auch#h


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hey Volker,
> brauchst Dich vor mir nicht rechtfertigen... hau ja auch viel zu viel Kohle raus fürs Angeln!


 
Hej Börnie #6#6#6

Ich werde dann Robert wegen meiner Campingrute |supergri nach seinem Urlaub mal kontaktieren. Hast Du (oder Ihr alle) spezielle Tips bezüglich des Aufbaues? Gibt es etwas Besonderes zu beachten?

Wie eignet sich die BP eigentlich für eine Multi (als Option, d.h. normaler Rutenhalter, aber ein paar Ringe mehr - halt allround |supergri)?


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ne Matrix tuts auch#h


 
Rainer, Du bist wieder mal: |offtopic |muahah:

Und von Dir "Highend-Fetischisten" so eine Aussage zu einer Rute mit einem vernünftigen P/L, unglaublich... #d :m


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Börnie #6#6#6
> 
> Ich werde dann Robert wegen meiner Campingrute |supergri nach seinem Urlaub mal kontaktieren. Hast Du (oder Ihr alle) spezielle Tips bezüglich des Aufbaues? Gibt es etwas Besonderes zu beachten?
> 
> Wie eignet sich die BP eigentlich für eine Multi (als Option, d.h. normaler Rutenhalter, aber ein paar Ringe mehr - halt allround |supergri)?


 
Originalaufbau mit Gold-Cermet und langem CMW-Griffteil!!
Multi mit "normalem" Rollenhalter...#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ne Matrix tuts auch#h


 jo, eigentlich schon, jedenfalls gehen die theoretisch sogar noch weniger kaputt. Hab ich gerade in den XH-Spinncombo Thread geschrieben.

Aber Du kennst die Fetischisten: Da hängt nun mal nicht der BP-Ruhm dran. 

@Margaux:
Volker, pack auf jeden Fall (d)eine Multi ein, dann kannst Du auch eine Alternativpeitsche mit voller Multi+Universalberingung ausprobieren.


----------



## rainer1962 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Rainer, Du bist wieder mal: |offtopic |muahah:
> 
> Und von Dir "Highend-Fetischisten" so eine Aussage zu einer Rute mit einem vernünftigen P/L, unglaublich... #d :m


 
na ne Matrix ....unkaputtbar?????....oder net?????
auf alle Fälle billig und den Meterhecht bekommste genauso gebändigt wie den auf Barsch der auf einen eingekurbelten Wobbler beisst:q


----------



## rainer1962 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> jo, eigentlich schon, jedenfalls gehen die theoretisch sogar noch weniger kaputt. Hab ich gerade in den XH-Spinncombo Thread geschrieben.
> 
> Aber Du kennst die Fetischisten: Da hängt nun mal nicht der BP-Ruhm dran.


 

na so ein Schildchen dran, etwas anders aufgebaut und schon merkt kaum einer der BP Fetischisten den Unterschied|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Margeaux:

wirst ja in Bälde mal eine fischen können und dir dann deine eigenen Gedanken machen können....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> na so ein Schildchen dran, etwas anders aufgebaut und schon merkt kaum einer der BP Fetischisten den Unterschied|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Du bringst mich da auf eine schöne Idee: 
Schwarzgrau überlackiert und mit dick Klarlack nochmal sollte doch kaum ein Unterschied zu sehen sein. Muß nur eine genügend "Dicke" finden, die meisten sind zu schlank im HT.


----------



## fireline (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> na so ein Schildchen dran, etwas anders aufgebaut und schon merkt kaum einer der BP Fetischisten den Unterschied|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:




gruzitürkn,etza bin ich doch a bisserl verunsichert,wenn des jetzt wirklich keine pb ist obwohl es draufsteht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,mensch rainer,die ganze freud beim teufel

mfg


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> gruzitürkn,etza bin ich doch a bisserl verunsichert,wenn des jetzt wirklich keine pb ist obwohl es draufsteht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Was willst du denn jetzt? Hast doch ne Skyblade Adrenalin Blinker Edition, oder? Da ist dann ja wohl 100%ig der richtige Blank verbaut. Also gaaaanz ruhig! |supergri


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Margaux:
> Volker, pack auf jeden Fall (d)eine Multi ein, dann kannst Du auch eine Alternativpeitsche mit voller Multi+Universalberingung ausprobieren.


 
So eine hatte ich ja auch mal (und wieder: :c:c:c)


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Margeaux:
> 
> wirst ja in Bälde mal eine fischen können und dir dann deine eigenen Gedanken machen können....


 
Jau, da bin ich gespannt drauf...


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn jetzt? Hast doch ne Skyblade Adrenalin Blinker Edition, oder? Da ist dann ja wohl 100%ig der richtige Blank verbaut. Also gaaaanz ruhig! |supergri


 
Um Mißverständnisse auszuräumen:

Ich will nicht sagen, dass Fireline "nur" ne "Blinker Edition" hat (wenn ich´s richtig im Gedänchtnis hab) - ich möchte ihn nur beruhigen, dass er 100%ig den richtigen Blank hat!

Und Bayern reden/schreiben nun mal eher "deftiger"... |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich bin ja nun echt gespannt auf Volkers Urteil wenn er sie gefischt hat.


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nun echt gespannt auf Volkers Urteil wenn er sie gefischt hat.


 
Vielleicht äußert sich das Urteil ja durch mehrere Harrison-Verkäufe... :q:q:q


----------



## rainer1962 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht äußert sich das Urteil ja durch mehrere Harrison-Verkäufe... :q:q:q


 

was isch sehr stark bezweifle#h


----------



## Pikepauly (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Im theoretischen Fall eines eher unwahrscheinlichen Verkaufs, wüsste ich einen der sich über ne PN freut.


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht äußert sich das Urteil ja durch mehrere Harrison-Verkäufe... :q:q:q


 
Undenkbar undenkbar #d#d#d

Die BP soll ja meine Spezialisten-Harrisons um eine Allround-Rute ergänzen...(quasi als Nr. 10 in meiner Ausrüstung) :q

Auf das Fischen mit der BP bin ich super gespannt...meine Wobbler scharren schon mit den Drillingen


----------



## Chris7 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hej Börnie #6#6#6
> 
> Ich werde dann Robert wegen meiner Campingrute |supergri nach seinem Urlaub mal kontaktieren. Hast Du (oder Ihr alle) spezielle Tips bezüglich des Aufbaues? Gibt es etwas Besonderes zu beachten?
> 
> Wie eignet sich die BP eigentlich für eine Multi (als Option, d.h. normaler Rutenhalter, aber ein paar Ringe mehr - halt allround |supergri)?





Volker, dann aber schön mit Fuji Low-Rider Beringung aufbauen. Eignen sich für beide Rollenarten. Bin ziemlich begeistert von den Teilen.


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Volker, dann aber schön mit Fuji Low-Rider Beringung aufbauen. Eignen sich für beide Rollenarten. Bin ziemlich begeistert von den Teilen.


 
Christian, gerne, wenn Du mir eine Reihe Deiner Importringe abgibst :g (selbstverständlich gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises)


----------



## Chris7 (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Christian, gerne, wenn Du mir eine Reihe Deiner Importringe abgibst :g (selbstverständlich gegen Erstattung des Kaufpreises)




Neee, die habe ich noch nicht importiert... #d Aber wäre noch ne Idee. Dann aber selbstverständlich aus Titan... :l

Die Low-Rider sind auf der Aspire...


----------



## Margaux (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Chris7 schrieb:


> Neee, die habe ich noch nicht importiert... #d Aber wäre noch ne Idee. Dann aber selbstverständlich aus Titan... :l
> 
> Die Low-Rider sind auf der Aspire...




|kopfkrat |kopfkrat Christian, alter Ringfetischist |muahah:, welche Ringe hast Du denn jetzt importiert ;+. Vielleicht kannst Du ja sogar mal ein Bild reinstellen?!?

Norbert, soviel ich weiß, hielt sich der Preis Deiner BP von Mad ja im Rahmen. Welche Ringe hast Du denn drauf?


----------



## NorbertF (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Genau wie im Original. 6+1 nich wahr 
Ja war wirklich angenehm vom Preis, hätte auch mehr bezahlt (nicht weitersagen)


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was ist den jetzt genau "Harrison" und "BP" ich kenne nur die Skyblade Power jig und Adrenalin wo ist jetzt genau der unterschied zwischen BP Harrison und Skyblade??

mfg Mavin


----------



## Birger (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> BP Harrison



Ui !?!

:c:c:c

P.S. ist nicht bös gemeint...


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Genau wie im Original. 6+1 nich wahr
> Ja war wirklich angenehm vom Preis, hätte auch mehr bezahlt (nicht weitersagen)



Hey Norbert, original ist aber 5+1!


----------



## Bernhard* (6. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Was ist den jetzt genau "Harrison" und "BP" ich kenne nur die Skyblade Power jig und Adrenalin wo ist jetzt genau der unterschied zwischen BP Harrison und Skyblade??
> 
> mfg Mavin



Hi Marvin,

da bringst Du ein bisschen was durcheinander!
- Harrison=Harrison; made in England by Mr. Harrison

- Blechpeitsche ist "die" legendäre Rute der Firma Profiblinker, basierend auf einem Graphite USA-Blank (USA); Später durfte der gleiche Blank auch in den Ruten namens "Olivier Portrat Notung" (CMW) sowie "Skyblade Adrenalin" (Cebbra bzw. Stollenwerk) verbaut werden. Wobei Cebbra der Importeur des Originalblanks aus USA ist.
Seit kurzer Zeit wird der gleiche Blank auch durch einen anderen Importeur nach Deutschland eingeführt... Vorteil: Wettbewerb belebt das Geschäft --> der Preis sinkt!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Achso danke aber die Skyblade Adrenalin hat auch den gleichen Blank wie BP?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich fische die UBS und bald die Antares das reicht mir =)

Fight!


----------



## Chris7 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat Christian, alter Ringfetischist |muahah:, welche Ringe hast Du denn jetzt importiert ;+. Vielleicht kannst Du ja sogar mal ein Bild reinstellen?!?
> 
> Norbert, soviel ich weiß, hielt sich der Preis Deiner BP von Mad ja im Rahmen. Welche Ringe hast Du denn drauf?




Importiert habe ich die Einstegringe, die auf der Lesath verarbeitet sind und 2X ganz "normale" Einstegringe - allerdings aus Titan. Die ultraleichen "Lesath"-Ringe sollen dann mal an meine VHF 30 kommen. Die anderen habe ich quasi für die Zukunft bestellt... (VHF 45... VHF 75... |rolleyes  )

An der Aspire, die ich zur Zeit im Einsatz habe, wurde die Fuji Low-Rider Beringung verbaut. Und diese Ringe lassen sich sowohl mit einer Stationär- als auch mit einer Multirolle fischen. Die an der Aspire sind aber aus Stahl. Wenn Du Dir die Blechpitsche aufbauen läßt, dann nimmst Du aber gefälligst die Low-Rider aus Titan... 

Ich versuche mal ein Bild von den Low-Riders anzuhängen.


----------



## Birger (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hier mal die Blechi in Aktion:






Und der Übeltäter dazu:






:l:l:l


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was ist VHF?Dumme frage aber kenne mich nicht so aus!

???

mfg Marvin


----------



## Chris7 (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Was ist VHF?Dumme frage aber kenne mich nicht so aus!
> 
> ???
> 
> mfg Marvin





Eine Typ-Bezeichnung des entsprechenden Harrison-Blanks. Schau mal hier: http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/


----------



## fireline (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@birger

ein fettes petri aus bayern,klasse bilder,schöner fisch

mfg


----------



## Bernhard* (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> @birger
> 
> ein fettes petri aus bayern,klasse bilder,schöner fisch
> 
> mfg



Kann ich nur zustimmen!
Super Birgi! Wie schwer war der?
Ist das lieber als ein Graskarpfen??


----------



## NorbertF (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hey Norbert, original ist aber 5+1!



Kuck mal auf Birgers Foto und zähl.

Schöne Fotos btw  Glückwunsch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Frei nach dem Motto:
Lieber ein Ring mehr,
als eine Spitze weniger. :q


----------



## Pikepauly (7. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Det
Cool!


----------



## Birger (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Norbert:
Das Original ist aber wirklich 5+1, ich hab sie mir mit 6+1 Ringen bauen lassen. Auf manchen Videos sieht man die BP beim Roland sogar mit ner 4+1 Beringung (in das fischende Auge z.B.), beim Micha sieht man auch häufig einen kurzen Griff obehalb vom Rollenhalter, frag mich nicht warum...


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Birger
Moin!

Hab auf eurer Seite gesehen, daß ihr auch ne Harrison VHF "in Betrieb" habt.
Ich habe schon auf vielen Seiten hier Disskussionen um VT, VHF, Blechpeitsche usw. gelesen. Mal abgesehen von der ewigen Diskussion um Technik, Qualität und Möglichkeiten der Blanks/Ruten würde mich Deine quasi ganz subjektive Meinung interessieren. Welche Rute fischt, du persönlich lieber, bzw. findest Du besser.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## KHof (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Pikepauly

Ist da der nächste am verlieren?

Ich mein den Kampf gegen sich selbst!
(Suchst du eigendlich eine VHF 15-45 10´?)

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@K Hof
Ich fürchte Du hast Recht!
Früher konnte man ja einfach sagen 800-1000 Euro für das Ding niemals.
Aber heute..........

Ich suche noch ne VHF 9 ft. 30 Gramm.

Aber ich weiss ja wer in Bayern sowas hat, bzw. macht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> (Suchst du eigendlich eine VHF 15-45 10´?)


Nönö, die bleibt im Harz! :m
Außerdem womit willst Du denn die GROSSEN Hechte fangen, die springen der Peitsche doch alle wieder vom Haken? :g :q
Anbei: Heute ist HECHTwetter! :l


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich suche noch ne VHF 9 ft. 30 Gramm.


Ich habe noch ein Testexemplar (c.blau) im Aufbau. Wenn die meiner holden Ilsebill wieder erwarten nicht gefallen sollte ... , außerdem kannst Du ja mal demnächst ausprobieren kommen. Ich bleibe bei meinen 10feetern |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Jo im Herbst bin ich in euren "Bergen".
Der K Hof hat doch ne Blechpeitsche, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja, und er wohnt hier um die "Ecke". Erstmal ist aber nach Uwe der Volker dran.


----------



## KHof (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Det!

Du meinst ich sollte den Staubfänger mal wieder durchspüle?

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Du meinst ich sollte den Staubfänger mal wieder durchspüle?


Mit mittelgroßen Wobblern oder GuFis ist die heute für alles gut!

Dieser Sprühregen, waren immer die besten Fangtage! :k
Heute müssen die Kinder aber in die Vollverpackung.


----------



## NorbertF (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> @ Norbert:
> Das Original ist aber wirklich 5+1, ich hab sie mir mit 6+1 Ringen bauen lassen. Auf manchen Videos sieht man die BP beim Roland sogar mit ner 4+1 Beringung (in das fischende Auge z.B.), beim Micha sieht man auch häufig einen kurzen Griff obehalb vom Rollenhalter, frag mich nicht warum...



Jedenfalls habe ich auch 6+1 und finde das gut so.
Einen etwas kürzeren oberen Griff habe ich ebenfalls, grad so gross dass die ganze Hand draufpasst und nicht größer. So komm ich beim Faulenzen (mach ich meist im Fluss) besser mit dem Finger an den Blank.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Apropos...
mir fällt da noch was ein...
Spinfischer 74 hatte doch angezweifelt, dass der Blank von Fafnir Ruten für 220€|kopfkrat (glaube so um den Dreh war doch er "neue" Preis) nicht der Originale ist oder?????
Soviel ich weiß wurde ihm ja ein Blank zugesendet?????
Ist er nun Original oder nicht????


----------



## NorbertF (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Eigentlich gibts da keinen Zweifel...ich glaub nicht dass da noch ein statement kommt.


----------



## bassking (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin ihr Experten.

Hier wird immer von "Blechpeitsche" geschrieben und vom aktuellen Bau.

Jungs, die Blechpeitsche ist ein original Profiblinkerprodukt- von sämtlichen Komponenten
bis zur Namensgebung.

Was existiert sind NACHBAUTEN und eben ORIGINALE.

Die genaue Blankidentifizierung ist doch immernoch für Viele nicht transparent- dazu braucht
man die genauen Herstellerangaben der Rute (FA. P.B.) bzgl. Hersteller und Nummer des Blanks.

Selbst wenn man Diesen zweifelsfrei identifiziert, hat man noch lange keine BP. im Original in der Hand..Dies nebenbei zur Wahrung der Form.

Also- wer kann denn jetzt mal zweifelsfrei eine 100% verlässliche Angabe über den GENAUEN
Blank einer original BP. machen?

Oder wie seht Ihr die Gefahr, dass "Trittbrettfahrer" vom Hype nur profitieren wollen und einen grauen, hochwertigen Blank mit ähnlicher Steifheit einfach als Originalen anpreisen um Kasse zu machen?

Übrigens ist der obere Griff der BP. beim Micha kurz, um das "Einhaken" des Daumens bequemer zu ermöglichen- Stichwort: "Vollkontakt" nach P.B.- Manier.

5+1 kenne ich auch vom Nachfolger der Rute- der TP.

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

|uhoh: Das wird spannend!  :g
Wie sagt der Capt'n der Torpedocrew: "Chips und was zu trinken." :m


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Chips und was zu trinken!
Er hat aber recht. Die Blechpeitsche ist ein Produkt von Profi Blinker.
Nur weils der Original Blank ist den viele mit anderen Komponenten aufbauen erhält man keine Blechpeitsche.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## NorbertF (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das wird gar nicht spannend  Er hat ja Recht. Der Name "Blechpeitsche" steht für das Produkt von Profiblinker und zwar  komplett.
Mir reichts zu wissen dass meine Rute der originale Blank ist, von wem die Rute aufgebaut wurde ist egal. Nein, eigentlich doch nicht, denn so wie ich sie vom Robert bekommen hab ist sie mir lieber. Sonst hätte ich mir ja ein "original" gekauft.


----------



## don_king (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin du Experte!


bassking schrieb:


> Jungs, die Blechpeitsche ist ein original Profiblinkerprodukt- von sämtlichen Komponenten
> bis zur Namensgebung.



Ich würde sagen das einzige was original von PB ist ist der Name. :g
Oder bezweifelst du auch das die Ringe von Fuji sind?|kopfkrat


----------



## rainer1962 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

dass die BP den Namen von PB hat ist doch klar, darum gehts mir ja auch nicht, es geht lediglich darum dass Spinfischer den Blank angezweifelt hat, nicht mehr und nicht weniger, es ist doch völlig Wurscht ob das Teil jetzt Sniper oder BP heisst, es geht darum dass der Originalblank jetzt für ca die Hälfte des Preises den Cebbra verlangt, erhältlich ist. Wie, wer, wann, sich diesen Blank aufbauen lässt ist doch egal, denn das ist geschmacksache. Wollte nur wissen ob Spinnfischer jetzt noch die Originalität anzweifelt oder nicht, wobei ich keine Zweifel hatte/habe.


----------



## bassking (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Tach Don King- ich beantworte  mal Deine (rhetorische) Frage- ernstgemeint kann die nämlich nicht sein...oder?

Die Komponenten sind nicht von P.B. PRODUZIERT - in der ZUSAMMENSETZUNG aber original für die BP. VERBAUT.

Somit wäre das geklärt.

Ich meine , dass man nicht Einzelkomponenten oder Variationen davon beliebig verbauen kann 
und dann behaupten darf, "DAS IST EINE BLECHPEITSCHE".
Es gibt nur eine Originale ALTRUTE (gebraucht) oder aus der Vitrine zu kaufen- die original BP. wird NICHT MEHR GEBAUT.
 Zus sagen, der Nachbau sei echt-Das ist einfach nicht korrekt- es gibt teils deutliche Unterschiede- die BP. ist nicht als "Handgelenkszupfrute" konzipiert- dazu fehlt die Feinfühligkeit in der Spitze für mittlere oder kleinere Köder.

Der Rutengriff darf nach Hinten hinaus nicht zu kurz sein- da er sonst beim "Einklemmen" der Rute unter den Ellenbogen und den folgenden Führungs-rucken, in einer Jacke ständig hängenbleiben würde..beim Ruckstil, denn man schön auch in den Filmen sehen kann, muss genug Platz nach Hinten sein, da das Rutenende mehr arbeitet...das geht nicht, wenn ein zu kurzes Endstück ständig vehakt.

Oder nehmen wir das  kurze Korkstück oberhalb des Rollenhalters: ist Dieses zu lang (Rtg.Spitze) oder zu dick, bekommt man Daumenkrämpfe...bei dem für die Rute vorgesehenen Stil.

Man kann sehr schön sehen, dass eine BP. eben doch eine BP. ist- und kein Nachbau.

Der Nachbau kann gegensätzlich zur eigentlichen Führungs-"absicht" der Rute gelingen.

Als Fehl-nachbau- würde ich diesbezüglich mal eine zu kurzes Griffteil nach Hinten raus bezeichnen: für die "Handgfelenkszupferfraktion" gern mal gewünscht- für DIESE brettharte Rute aber Nonsens.

Was mich auch stört , ist die latente Gerüchteküche:siehe 220Euro Diskussion bzgl. "Originalblank"

Solche Schwammigkeiten können nur entstehen, wenn nicht ganz genau geklärt ist, über welches Blankprodukt man eigentlich spricht:

Man lege die Blanks einer originalen BP., ,Adrenalin,Nachgenauten BP. und meinetwegen einer Sniper mal nebeneinander...wenn die nicht identisch wären, ist die Kacke mal richtig am Dampfen...dann wären nämlich die Käufer enttäuscht (betrogen?!), die eigentlich ja eine Blechpeitsche kaufen wollten...

Bassking.


----------



## Birger (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Pikepauly:
zwar etwas spät, aber ich beantworte gern deine Frage:
Also ich hab die (nachgebaute) BP und eine Harrison VHF in 3,10m mit 15-45g in Gebrauch. Ich fische die Harrison aber nicht mehr so häufig, weil ich mitterweile auf die Länge 2,70m eingeschossen bin, denke nämlich dass diese Rutenlänge bezüglich Köderführung/Anhiebskraft optimal ist. 
Hab mit der Harrison nicht das Gefühl, einen großen Fiswch vernünftig Haken zu können, zudem kann man sie eigentlich nur im mittleren Köderspektrum fischen.
Weiterhin macht es meiner Meinung nach Sinn, mit einer Rute sehr gut umgehen zu können und diese dann für möglichst viele Einsatzbereiche nutzen zu können und das kann die BP. Meine Bereiche sind in dem Fall eben Hecht, Zander und auch mal Welsangeln. Für Barsch ist sie nicht optimal, ich fische aber trotzdem mal mit ihr auf Barsche wenn die nunmal gerade beißen. Wenn man eben für eine bestimmt Gerätecombo ein sehr gutes Gefühl entwickelt hat und diese dazu auch noch einen sehr großen Bereich abdeckt, dann kann man das machen, was ich eigentlich will: Angeln und Fische fangen! Ich kann an den See<fahren und angeln, beißen die Zander hänge ich eben einen 8er Kopyto ran, und 2 Stunden später einen 23er Gummi wenn ich da bock drauf habe. Geht alles mit der Rute, kein unnötiges Gerödel rumschleppen, kein Umstellen auf eine andere Rute, immer aufs Fischen konzentrieren. Das sehe ich jedenfalls so, mag ja jeder etwas anders und das ist auch gut so. 
10 Spinnkombos wäre für mich totaler Unsinn, das geht auch effektiver mit weniger!
Und deshalb fische ich so viel, bzw. fast nur noch mit der BP. Ich kann damit eben ein großes Spektrum fischen und die Rute macht das auch alles mit, denn alle Ruten mit WGs bis 100g waren total ungeeignet für kleine Köder unter 10cm, dazu zähle ich z.B. auch die 75g Harrison, viel zu steif in der Spitze.
Bin mir nicht sicher ob deine Frage damit beantwortet ist oder ob das rübergekommen ist, was ich vermitteln wollte, aber für mich passt das so.
Gruß


----------



## Margaux (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> 10 Spinnkombos wäre für mich totaler Unsinn



Das sehe ich genauso . 

Meine zehn Kombos beinhalten ja auch zwei Schleppruten inkl. Downrigger, zwei Meereskombos sowie eine Sbirorute. Dazu eine lange MeFo-Rute, eine UL-Barschrute (die ich aber noch nicht habe), eine GuFi-Zanderrute für den Rhein, eine Forellenspinne für's Süßwasser (und derzeit meine Barschrute, wenn sie nicht verliehen wäre) und eben eine Hechtspinnrute (die die BP werden könnte).

Inwiefern dann eine BP gleichzeitig auf (Meer-)Forelle, Barsche, GuFi am Rhein und eben Hecht taugt, bin ich gespannt rauszufinden. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, daß sie eine 3,20 MeFo-Rute und eine 2,10m bis 15WG-Barschrute wird ersetzen können. Ebenso wie eine VHF für mich ohne Zweifel die beste GuFi-Rute ist. Ein bißchen Spezialisierung - auch wenn ich dann halt die ein oder andere Kombo mehr habe - muß (für mich) also schon sein #h


----------



## NorbertF (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Ebenso wie eine VHF für mich ohne Zweifel die beste GuFi-Rute ist. Ein bißchen Spezialisierung - auch wenn ich dann halt die ein oder andere Kombo mehr habe - muß (für mich) also schon sein


Na da bin ich mal gespannt.
Birger hat das sehr treffend beschrieben, genau so sehe ich das auch.
Heute nachmittag war übrigend mal richtig schönes Fischen angesagt...konnte mit der BP 5 Hechte und 2 Zander landen 
Dem was bassking sagt stimme ich auch so halbwegs zu, der lange Griff hinten raus ist schon wichtig und auch das obere Griffstück muss passen. Die Profiblinker Ruckmethode ist optimal für die Rute, der Attractor läuft auch besser so. ( Habe heute auch alles auf Attractor erwischt btw).
Im Übrigen kann ich nur nochmal sagen: es IST der Originalblank den Robert da verbaut. ich hab den bereits neben ne Adrenalin (Blinker Edition) gelegt und verglichen. Auch mit der Schieblehre alles ausgemessen. Absolut identisch der Blank. Auch die Wandstärke (in der Steckverbindung gemessen).


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Norbert 
Petri Heil!
@Birger 
Vielen Dank für Deine Beschreibung.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## KHof (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

N`Abend!

Ich hab heute mit meiner Hastings (Da steht auch nichts anderes drauf!) einen Hecht gefangen.
An sich nix besonderes - aber nach einem ganzen Schwarm 50 - 65 Zentimeterfischen rechnete ich bei dem Biss mit dem üblichen Hechtchen und ärgerte mich darüber, daß er offensichtlich Kraut mitbrachte. Nach etwa 40 Metern kam der Kleine dann hoch und zeigte eine unüblich hohe Flanke für einen Sechziger! Danach gab der dann Gas, was einen Landausflug nicht verhinderte. Ergebniss: 90 cm mit einer eher kompakten Körperform.
Weshalb das im Blechpeitschen Orginal- und Nachbauthreat steht?
Der Köder war ein großer Spöket da an manchen Stellen die Kante weit draußen ist. Vorher fing ich noch zwei der üblichen Größe auf 16 cm Sandra. Genau für diese Wechselei ist die Rute da. Außerdem ist sie auf dem Bild.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Petri auch für Dich!
Toller Fisch und tolle Rute!


----------



## NorbertF (9. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Der sieht aber echt fettgefressen aus, Petri!


----------



## rainer1962 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Dass Robert nur Originalblanks verbaut, ist doch klar gewesen, es ging doch um den Blank der für 220€ erhältlich ist. ich habe eh nie gezweifelt dass der Blank original ist. Spinfischer hatte es ja angezweifelt, und hat deswegen einen Blank geschickt bekommen. Wollte nur wissen ob er jetzt überzeugt ist oder weiter zweifelt dass es ein originalblank für den Preis ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es ging auch nicht um die BP und deren Aufbau und originalität oder sonstwas sondern lediglich um den Blank!!!!
Dass es keine originale BP ist dürfte bei uns hier jedem klar sein. Es ist ein original Nachbau (sofern man sie sich genauso aufbauen lässt), ansonsten ist es eine individuelle Rute aus dem BP Blank gefertigt.


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Dass Robert nur Originalblanks verbaut, ist doch klar gewesen, es ging doch um den Blank der für 220€ erhältlich ist.



Das ist der den Robert bei meiner verbaut hat. Wenn er nicht noch billiger ist, obs 220 sind weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Dass Robert nur Originalblanks verbaut, ist doch klar gewesen, es ging doch um den Blank der für 220€ erhältlich ist. ich habe eh nie gezweifelt dass der Blank original ist. Spinfischer hatte es ja angezweifelt, und hat deswegen einen Blank geschickt bekommen. Wollte nur wissen ob er jetzt überzeugt ist oder weiter zweifelt dass es ein originalblank für den Preis ist. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es ging auch nicht um die BP und deren Aufbau und originalität oder sonstwas sondern lediglich um den Blank!!!!
> Dass es keine originale BP ist dürfte bei uns hier jedem klar sein. Es ist ein original Nachbau (sofern man sie sich genauso aufbauen lässt), ansonsten ist es eine individuelle Rute aus dem BP Blank gefertigt.


 
Hi Rainer!
Weiss auch nicht, was jetzt da die Haarspalterei soll.
Schliesslich fischt man ja mit dem Blank und nicht mit dem Namen. Ist doch egal ob da jetzt Blechpeitsche, Sniper, Skyblade Adrenalin, ....Zanderpeitsche (Gruss an den Karpfentwisterer)... oder ich Wallergurke draufsteht.

Um keine Profiblinker-Ruten-Sammler zu verärgern nenn ich meine Blechi ab jetzt "Nachbau-Blechi"...


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mir ist das egal wenn sich jemand ärgert


----------



## Bernhard* (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mir ist das egal wenn sich jemand ärgert


 
Du bist ja auch voll krass!!!!
Ich bin da viel zu ängstlich...nicht dass ich noch Probleme mit dem Assking oder so bekomme... #d


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Assking



Muhaha :vik:
Wer ist hier krass?


----------



## Bernhard* (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Muhaha :vik:
> Wer ist hier krass?


 
Oje, oje, da hab ich mich wohl vertippelt! Und Du böser Bube hast das gleich in ein Zitan reingemacht, damit ich das nicht mehr ändern kann...tja, Prof. Freud lässt grüssen? #c


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Jaja so ist das mit der Vertipperei...

Ich mag die PB Jungs aber wirklich und ihre Produkte auch. Die haben ja keinen Schaden wenn wir unseren Nachbau Blechpeitsche nennen, sie verkaufen ja (leider) keine mehr.


----------



## Bernhard* (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Jaja so ist das mit der Vertipperei...
> 
> Ich mag die PB Jungs aber wirklich und ihre Produkte auch. Die haben ja keinen Schaden wenn wir unseren Nachbau Blechpeitsche nennen, sie verkaufen ja (leider) keine mehr.


 
Klaro! Roland&Mischa rulen voll. Aber die Blechpeitsche hätten wir uns für den Profiblinker-Preis doch eh nicht geholt.

Zum Glück gibts ja den verrückten Robert - sonst würden wir noch so ne Gurke wie die Twisterpeitsche oder so fischen. |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Sooo teuer war die Original doch gar nicht oder?
Erst seit sie den amerikanischen Namen hat kostst sie so massiv oder irre ich?


----------



## Bernhard* (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Sooo teuer war die Original doch gar nicht oder?
> Erst seit sie den amerikanischen Namen hat kostst sie so massiv oder irre ich?


 
Die hat am Schluss schon ziemlich angezogen mit dem Preis. Ein Bekannter von mir hat so ca. 1200 Mark gezahlt. Ob die dann noch teurer geworden ist weiss ich nicht... da hab ich noch mit der Matchrute gefischt...

Mit dem Teuro und Stollenwerk gings dann nochmal hoch und mit der Sniper dann in den 4-stelligen Bereich.


----------



## Birger (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Aber die Blechpeitsche hätten wir uns für den Profiblinker-Preis doch eh nicht geholt.



Doch :vik:...


----------



## rainer1962 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Doch :vik:...


 
das war ja klar#6:q


----------



## bassking (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo burn 77 alias "Börnie"?!

Sag mal- wolltest du mich beleidigen oder ist Deine "spaßige" Art vielleicht nur Arroganz und Dummheit?

...ab einem gewissen Wort-Niveau hört der Spass auf.

Beleidigen kannst Du Deine Freundin oder Deinen Freund- je nach dem...bei mir bist Du da an der falschen Addresse.

Gruß und Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## Bernhard* (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo burn 77 alias "Börnie"?!
> 
> Sag mal- wolltest du mich beleidigen oder ist Deine "spaßige" Art vielleicht nur Arroganz und Dummheit?
> 
> ...


 
Arrogant und dumm bin ich zwar auch - hab mich aber nur vertippt. Also keine Sorge...


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich bin ignorant und dumm. Zählt das auch?


----------



## Bernhard* (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo burn 77 alias "Börnie"?!
> 
> Sag mal- wolltest du mich beleidigen oder ist Deine "spaßige" Art vielleicht nur Arroganz und Dummheit?
> 
> ...


 


burn77 schrieb:


> Arrogant und dumm bin ich zwar auch - hab mich aber nur vertippt. Also keine Sorge...


 
Noch was richtig ernst gemeintes am Rande. Wenn Du uns schon gerne über unsere Ruten belehren willst, warum trägst dann nicht bitte mal Dein Alter ins Profil ein?

Ich finds ein wenig suspekt, wenn man nicht weis, ob man mit nem 12jährigen schreibt, der sich nur über irgendwelche Angler lustig machen will oder mit nem 50jähriger Kumpel vom Roland.

Wie gesagt...ernst gemeint...fände ich nett von Dir.


----------



## Bernhard* (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich bin ignorant und dumm. Zählt das auch?


 
Nö, sorry, Du zählst nicht! :q


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Dann wirds wohl stimmen, das hör ich dauernd 
@Bassking: mich würds auch interessieren wer uns hier rundmacht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Um keine Profiblinker-Ruten-Sammler zu verärgern nenn ich meine Blechi ab jetzt "Nachbau-Blechi"...


Was soll denn die Kleinkrämerei? :g

Da die alten Dinger von 1993 "Blechpeitsche" hießen, die heutigen Blanks sicher nicht schlechter gefertigt sein werden (Kohlefasermatte läßt grüßen) und der Aufbau inzwischen mit besseren variantenreicheren Materialien von 2007 angepaßt an den Angler und nicht 08/15 immer nach  dem gleichen Strickmuster vorgenommen wird, es auch erheblich schönere Aufbauten gibt, könnt ihr eure Neuen mit voller Berechtigung "Super-Blechi" oder "BP-XT" nennen! :m

Da die wenigsten damit Blech peitschen dürften, könnte auch mal ein besserer Name her. Die von da unten  könnten z.B. "Donaupeitsche" heissen, klingt irgendwie viel besser, Blech klingt billig und wie "Blech reden".


----------



## maesox (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

*Was muß ich derzeit für eine ca hinlegen?????*

....Ich meine jetzt preislich (bei Euch weiß man ja nie|rolleyes)


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

der Blank wie gesagt 220€ der rest ist ja dann Dein Problem ja nach Ausstattung, denke du dürftest so um die 400 rechnen


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was soll denn die Kleinkrämerei? :g


 
naja ist ja kein Wunder oder?????
Bassking muss uns wohl für saublöd halten, wenn er uns erzählt wie, wo, mit welchem Köder und mit welchem Stil die Rute ihre Stärken offenbart, auch dass die Blechpeitschen - Nachbauten keine Originale sind. Ich denke das wissen wir alle schon seit geraumer Zeit. Das Post war so unnötig wie ein Kropf, oder noch mehr. Solche Belehrungen kann man sich in diesem Kreise echt schenken. 
Letztendlich ging es darum ob es sich nun um den Originalblank handelt (für "günstige" 220€) oder nicht, da Spinfischer das ja angezweifelt hat. Deshalb hat er auch einen 220€ Blank geschickt bekommen um sich davon zu überzeugen DASS es der Originalblank ist. Alles hinterfragen und anzuzweifeln, ist irgendwie ja noch o.k. aber man sollte das ann doch weinigstens auch posten wenn es nicht zutrifft. Was glaubt ihr was er gepostet hätte, wenns kein originalblank wäre???!!!!!!


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> lles hinterfragen und anzuzweifeln, ist irgendwie ja noch o.k. aber man sollte das ann doch weinigstens auch posten wenn es nicht zutrifft. Was glaubt ihr was er gepostet hätte, wenns kein originalblank wäre???!!!!!!



Na was wohl


----------



## taxel (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr was er gepostet hätte, wenns kein originalblank wäre???!!!!!!



Gute Frage. Er hätte den Blank bestimmt besser beurteilt als den originalen BP-Blank  :q

Gruß

Axel


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Er hätte den Blank bestimmt besser beurteilt als den originalen BP-Blank  :q
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Axel



Bestimmt nicht, wo er den originalen doch selber in seiner High-End Rute verbaut.


----------



## taxel (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Upps. Ihr meint, Spinnfischer74 wäre JG himself gewesen? |kopfkrat


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Upps. Ihr meint, Spinnfischer74 wäre JG himself gewesen? |kopfkrat



Jo das isser wohl so wie es aussieht.


----------



## bassking (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Rainer- keine Ahnung, welche Laus Dir (wieder) über die Leber gelaufen ist- da man Dich nicht belehren darf, geschweigen denn kann, ist doch Alles im grünen Bereich...wenn Du vollinformiert bist, dann schreibe Du im Forum besser gar Nichts mehr...irgendeiner könnte sich von Deiner Art "BELEHRT" fühlen...

Angebliche Vertipper sind so unnötig, wie ein Kropf...aber dankbar kann man sein, dass Du- als Vollinformierter künftig alle Fragen, die man so hat- beantworten könntest.

Wo wir gerade dabei sind- wie lautet denn nun die genaue Blankbezeichnung der Blechpeitsche?

Von mir aus kannst Du jeden Nachbau BP. nennen...ist mir völlig egal aber aus Vereinfachungsgründen auch völlig OK.

Mir unverständlich, wie man sich über mein Post so echauffieren kann ..nimm´s doch einfach als Tip- und wenn Du anderer Meinung bist, freue ich mich auf eine Diskussion.

Ende,aus,Mikimaus.

Bassking.


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Irgendwie gefällt mir die kürzlich aufgetretene Aggression in diesem Thread nicht. Eigentlich kamen alle prima miteinander aus hier. Kannst du nicht woanders Druck ablassen?
Und damit meine ich bestimmt nicht den Rainer.
Eigentlich ist dies ein Thread für Blechpeitschen BLANK (!!!) Fans, also solche die ihn fischen oder dies gerne tun möchten und sich informieren wollen. Profiblinker hat die Produktion aus freien Stücken eingestellt dann braucht sich keiner beschweren wenn andere Ruten mit dem Blank baun. Namen sind Schall und Rauch.
Wenn du wissen willst wie der Blank beim Hersteller heisst dann frag ihn doch. Oder frag den Fafnir, der weiss es sicher auch. Ob er es dir sagt ist eine andere Frage. Ich würds nicht tun.
Am Besten rufst du bei Hastings an, die sagen es dir sicher. Vielleicht wirst du dann auch wieder ruhiger.


----------



## bassking (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Eben, Norbert- eben ... es geht um die BP. - um Nichts anderes sonst !

Also diskutieren Alle schön weiter und tauschen sich aus- ohne Beleidigungen sagt Jeder seine Meinung.

Wie sich das in einem Forum gehört.

Und wenn Etwas mißfällt, kann man das ausdiskutieren..das hat mit Belehren oder Aggressionen Nichts zu tun...Jeder hat seine Meinug, die er vertreten kann.

OK so?

Bassking.


----------



## NorbertF (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wäre schön ja.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Angebliche Vertipper sind so unnötig, wie ein Kropf...


 

Hä???? glaube du verwechselst da was oder wo habe ich mich derart vertippt dass dies hier erwähnenswert wäre???? Kann ja nicht nur ein banaler Tippfehler sein Oder???



> Wo wir gerade dabei sind- wie lautet denn nun die genaue Blankbezeichnung der Blechpeitsche?


 

ich mache das mal wie du.....ich weiß sie (oder auch nicht??!!!), wills/kanns aber nicht beweisen#6


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nur damit hier kein Missverständnis aufkommt!
Ich wollte nicht die Originalität, der im Moment von namhaften Rutenbauern verwandten Blanks anzweifeln.

Ich wollte nur ganz klar sagen, dass eine "Echte" Blechpeitsche eben von PB kommt.
Wenn man bei Ruten in diese Preisklasse vorstossen kann/will halte ich den Kauf von Ruten von der Stange sowieso für unsinnig. 
Ich habe zwar selbst im Moment erst eine Rute von MAD, aber die Vorteile sind so offensichtlich, daß man sich eigentlich fragt wer eigentlich die ganzen Aspire, Lesath usw. kauft

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> .... daß man sich eigentlich fragt wer eigentlich die ganzen Aspire, Lesath usw. kauft
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Pauly


 

....naja sind ja nicht die schlechtesten und haben auch ihre Vorteile. Viele wissen auch nicht unbedingt darüber Bescheid, wie das mit hangebauten für jeden individuell so aussieht. Es werden diesbez. aber immer mehr.....


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> .
> 
> Ich wollte nur ganz klar sagen, dass eine "Echte" Blechpeitsche eben von PB kommt.


 

...das ist ja klar, das hat ja niemand (zum. ich nicht) missverstanden, ist schon klar dass es sich um Nachbauten handelt, die entweder so aufgebaut sind wie das Original oder halt für jeden persönlich "zugeschneidert" wurde, damit er für seine Art des fischens den Blank geniessen kann#6


----------



## bassking (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin Rainer.

Mit dem angeblichen Vertipper warst Du nicht gemeint.

Falls mein vorletzter Beitrag zu heftig/aggressiv rüberkam, entschuldige ich mich
dafür und schlage vor, zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzufinden.

Ist doch nur Hobby- aber das Schönste !

Hi Pauly- ich finde, dass die Shimano-Spinnruten zwar von der Stange- aber sehr gut
zum Spinnfischen geeignet sind- mehr Fische wird man mit einer Selbstgebauten Hochpreisrute auch nicht fangen...oder was meint Ihr?

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Pikepauly (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Bassking!

Ich behaupte mal ich hab meine Ausbeute verdoppelt!
Nur wegen ner Handgebauten, gehört aber eigentlich in den Harrison Thread.
Die Nächste Rute nach Mass, könnte aber ne BP sein.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## bassking (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Keine schlechte Wahl- auch wenn´s nur ein schmuddeliger Nachbau wäre (hähähä)....

Petri zu den gesteigerten Fängen !

Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi Pauly- ich finde, dass die Shimano-Spinnruten zwar von der Stange- aber sehr gut
> zum Spinnfischen geeignet sind- mehr Fische wird man mit einer Selbstgebauten Hochpreisrute auch nicht fangen...oder was meint Ihr?
> 
> Gruß, Bassking.


 
meine Theorie.....


wäre vielleicht ein anderer Fred wert...
aber trotzdem mal so...
Stangenrute, es gibt da ja auch nicht die schlechtesten, letztendlich fängt nicht die Rute sondern die ganze Combo vom Angler bis zum Köder ich behaupte mal einfach...
eine handaufgebaute ist auf den jeweiligen Besitzer, abgestimmt dadurch ausgewogener, dadurch länger ermüdungsfrei zu fischen, dadurch länger konzentriert fischen, dadurch wiederum mehr Strecke, und bessere Bissausbeute!


----------



## rainer1962 (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hier der fred Hand VS Stange http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1755853#post1755853


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> eine handaufgebaute ist auf den jeweiligen Besitzer, abgestimmt dadurch ausgewogener, dadurch länger ermüdungsfrei zu fischen, dadurch länger konzentriert fischen, dadurch wiederum mehr Strecke, und bessere Bissausbeute!


Da sind wir uns aber voll einig . Der Unterschied, der durch eine genaue Anpassung an den jeweiligen Nutzer erreicht wird, ist riesig! #6

Nur mal der Vollständigkeit halber:
Gibt noch eine 3. Variante: Umbau einer Stangenrute, besonders Griffumbau.


----------



## Bernhard* (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@bassking:

Wenn wir jetzt schon wieder alle auf dem "Gute-Laune-und-zurück-zum-Thema-Trip" sind, dann schieb ich hier auch noch schnell ne Entschuldigung nach...

...War natürlich kein Vertipper - aber sei ehrlich - ist bei dem Namen einfach viel zu verlockend... 
Trotzdem: Sorry, wenn Du Dich deshalb geärgert hast.

Aufgrund Deines Fremdwörter-Wortschatzes geh ich jetzt mal davon aus, dass kein Teeny bist. Aber ist ja auch egal...

Hab mal in ein paar Threads von Dir reingekuckt. Wie gehts Deiner Twisterpeitsche? Ist die auch gebrochen, oder war das ne adere?

@Rainer: Yo, handgebaute rulen natürlich voll!

@Nobbi: So aggressiv wars ja doch nicht, oder? Kommt wenigstens ein bisschen Leben in die Bude!


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Spiele auch ersthaft mit dem Gedanken mal einen BP Blank zu Fischen|rolleyes

Aber Leute,ist doch klasse wenn ich den "Original Blank" in beliebig,individuell verbauter Rute fischen kann.

So ist jedem selbst überlassen ob er er es klassich oder eher anders möchte!

Ich z.B lege einfach speziellen Wert auf den robusten,flexiblen Blank!!! Es ist für mich und mein Vertrauen wichtig,zu wissen mit was ich mein "Handwerk" betreibe. Ich pfeife darauf,ob jemand meinen Blank/Rute von weitem als diese erkennt und bewundert!!#c..Und wenn ich dann die Wahl habe mein Griffteil selbst zu wählen bin ich umso glücklicher. 

Wo fängt Originalität an und wo hört sie auf?? Da gehen die Meinungen logischerweise auseinander.
Für mich zählt schlicht u ergreifend der Blank!!!!​


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mir ists auch lieber wenn meine Rute nach "normal" aussieht und nicht erkannt wird. Jedoch irrt man da leicht...die Spezis erkennen es trotzdem.
Mein Vermieter an der Ostsee hat sofort gesagt "Ja klar, ist ja eine Blechpeitsche"...soviel dazu


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

OK....dann solls so sein. Sonst müßten wir sie ja mit der Spreydose ansprühen und das wollen wir auch nicht#c


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hätte auch nichts genutzt, der hat das beim Werfen gesehn.


----------



## maesox (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So so....muß Dich glaub echt demnächst mal besuchen kommen!!! #h


----------



## KHof (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin!

Ich denke man sollte die Selbstaufbauten oder sonstige Handaufbauten gar nicht erst als Nachbauten der Blechpeitsche betrachten sondern als individuelle, nicht vergleichbare Ruten. Es hat sich halt eingebürgert diesen Blank als BP-Blank zu bezeichnen und es ist der Verdienst der PB-Leute die Eigenschaften der Blanks bekannt gemacht zu haben.
Auf meiner steht "Hastings" und meine Initialen drauf und nix von wegen "Irgendwaspeitsche" und ich möchte sie nicht als Nachbau verstanden wissen.
Welche Querelen oder Vertragsprobleme zwischen den Herstellern von Blanks und den Konfektionären oder Vertreibern entstehen ist sicherlich für die Verwender nicht relevant.

Klaus


----------



## Margaux (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Welche Querelen oder Vertragsprobleme zwischen den Herstellern von Blanks und den Konfektionären oder Vertreibern entstehen ist sicherlich für die Verwender nicht relevant.


 
Das sehe ich aber ganz genauso #6 Und dann zaubert mir Mad noch einen super Aufbau auf den Blank und dann ist es mir egal, wie man die Rute auch immer nennt, ob nun Nachbau etc.

Ich habe dann - wie auch bei den Harrisons - einen genau auf mich abgestimmten Individualaufbau. Und das kann doch nur besser sein, als eine Rute von der Stange...


----------



## bassking (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

..zumal die Stangenruten auch die ein oder anderen Probleme verursachen:

so soll sich bei einigen Shimanomodellen der Kork lösen bzw. reißen.

Ebenso gibt es wohl Probleme mit dem ein oder anderen Rollenhalter...aber da müssten sich
geschädigte Shimanofischer besser mal zu Wort melden..die Blanks sind jedenfalls sehr gut (erster Eindruck).

Hi, burn -angekommen und angenommen... es stimmt, meine TP. hat sich nach einigen wenigen Wochen übelst "verabschiedet" beim Wurf mit einem 12er Gummi am 7g. Kopf...eigentlich ein Witz.

Der Bruch erfolgte in der sehr zügigen (peitschenden) Wurfbewegung nach vorne.

Betroffen war NICHT der Bereich in Höhe der Steckverbindung, sondern recht spitzennah im oberen Drittel.

Glatter Bruch...und man kriegt nen Schreck für´s Leben, wenn die Rute in einem lauten KNALL
plötzlich explodiert...wünsch´ ich Keinem !

Das neue Teil ist einwandfrei- keine Probleme mehr.

Was ich an BP. und TP. so angenehm finde, ist das hohe Spektrum der fischbaren Köder...natürlich im mittleren und oberen Bereich...wenn auf manchen Ruten draufsteht:

"Ködergewicht bis 85 Gramm" kann man nur herzhaft lachen: zu wenig Kontrolle, die eine BP. locker liefert...

Schöne Rute !

Bassking.


----------



## NorbertF (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So schauts aus, komm gerade vom 100g Blinker in den Rhein werfen. Macht die BP gut mit. Konnte zwar leider nur nen kleinen ca, 70er Wels locken, aber die Größe kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen


----------



## Pikepauly (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Norbert F
Ist eben ein Insider.
Hab noch einen!
"Oooh der ist aber ganz gut. Ooh der ist aber richtig gut. Nee ist kein Superkapitaler. aber kapital isser. Micha weisst Du wo der Handschuh ist? Im Auto!


----------



## bassking (12. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Guter Sruch, Norbert...kommt mir aber irgendwie bekannt vor.

Hat da Jemand seine DvD- Hausaufgaben gemacht ?(hehehe).

Petri zum 70er...ist doch besser als Nix !

Bassking.


----------



## KHof (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Morgen!

@bassking - Es ist ja nicht so, daß es bei Selbstbauten nicht zu Problemen kommt! Neulich haben sich bei mir die Ringe auf einer Pacbay gelockert. 
Nachteil ist daß man gleich weiß wer der Pfuscher war und man sich nicht über zu lange Bearbeitungszeiten beschweren kann! (Der nächste Tag zum Probefischen war wohl doch zu neugierig....)

Klaus


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich hab sogar geschrien: "Mischaaaa, ich hab einen!".
Haben aber leider weder Daniel noch meine Frau gehört, war wohl zu weit weg drum hab ich schon wieder kein Foto 
Die DVDs habe ich ungelogen alle mindestens schon 5mal gesehen, eher mehr.


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So Blechpeitschenfischer!
Toll jetzt hab ich solange eure Schwärmereien gelesen,dass ich auch unbedingt eine haben will :q
Wie würdest ihr denn das optimale Einsatzgebiet und die Aktion beschrieben? Hätte gerne was für hechtfischen mit großen Köderfischen und ca. 20cm Wobblern passt die da?
grüße Matthias


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> So Blechpeitschenfischer!
> Toll jetzt hab ich solange eure Schwärmereien gelesen,dass ich auch unbedingt eine haben will :q
> Wie würdest ihr denn das optimale Einsatzgebiet und die Aktion beschrieben? Hätte gerne was für hechtfischen mit großen Köderfischen und ca. 20cm Wobblern passt die da?
> grüße Matthias


 
...weil ich grad so Deinen Namen lese...

Hab meine Sportex verkauft und werd meine "hyper Blechi" jetzt auch zum Huchenfischen hernehmen.

"20cm Wobbler" finde ich zu allgemein - ist ja entscheidend, ob das ein Flach- oder Tiefläufer ist.
Ich empfinde es so, dass der Blank der Blechpeitsche zwar nicht die absoluten Riesenköder verkraften kann, dafür aber grössere Fische. Das liegt wohl an der "Fliegenruten-Aktion". |rolleyes


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die Aktion ist parabolisch, aber progressiv.
Sprich: die volle Belastung auszunutzen sprengt fast den Rahmen des menschenmöglichen. Gestern beim Welsangeln hatte ich nen fiesen Hänger an 50lbs Schnur, den hab ich über Ziehen an der Rute lösen können. Ich hab mich wirklich voll reingehängt, die hält das aus.
Das angegebene Wurfgewicht von 5-100g stimmt aus meiner Sicht auch, schwerere Köder würde ich nicht damit fischen wollen. Bei grossen Köfis stösst das vielleicht an die Grenzen?
Das ist auch keine Köfi-Angel, sondern eine Spinnangel.
So wie Börnie sagt: Fisch schafft sie jeden, also wirklich jeden (imho), aber Köder nicht.


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke Norbert und Burn für die schnellen Antworten!
Mit Köderfischangelei meinte eher so dieses Wanderangeln und Zupfen mit ca. 15-20cm langen Döbeln als Köder.
@Burn: Ja ich hab auch so einen Hintergedanken von wegen Huchenfischen   Glaubst du die packt einen 16cm Rapala Original-locker oder ?


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mal was anderes.
Ich bin grad dabei mir eine Aspire Rolle zu kaufen (Schnauze voll....) und frage mich grad welche Schnurstärke ich draufpacken soll als Standardschnur.
Zum Welseln gibts ne extra Kombi.
Was fischt ihr für Tragkräfte an der Blechi? (bitte keine Durchmesser sondern Tragkraft).
Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 20lbs und 30lbs.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Danke Norbert und Burn für die schnellen Antworten!
> Mit Köderfischangelei meinte eher so dieses Wanderangeln und Zupfen mit ca. 15-20cm langen Döbeln als Köder.
> @Burn: Ja ich hab auch so einen Hintergedanken von wegen Huchenfischen   Glaubst du die packt einen 16cm Rapala Original-locker oder ?



Ok das geht beides. Mal sehn was Burn sagt.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> ...So wie Börnie sagt: Fisch schafft sie jeden, also wirklich jeden (imho), aber Köder nicht.


 
Das kann natürlich auch in gewisser Weise ein Trugschluss sein, da sich der Blank anders Verhält, als man dies von einer Spinrute erwartet. Sie hat halt eine parabolische Aktion, was ab einem Gewissen Köder-Gegendruck den Eindruck vermittelt, dass der Blank ausgelastet ist.

Mich persönlich stört das nicht, weil ich nicht so gross Köder damit fische. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass jemand, der sich die Rute extra fürs schwere Fischen mit z.B. 23er Gufis und schwerem Kopf besorgt hat anfangs etwas verwundert/enttäuscht ist. Wobei die in Betracht gezogenen Zielfische wiederum keine Probleme bereiten werden.

Noch was anderes:

Habt ihr auch das Blechpeitschen-typische "Nachschwabbeln" bei kraftvollen Unterhandwürfen oder schlampigen Überkopfwürfen? Das sieht man ja zu genüge auf den Profiblinker-DVDs wenn man darauf achtet.
Wovon könnte das kommen???


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass jemand, der sich die Rute extra fürs schwere Fischen mit z.B. 23er Gufis und schwerem Kopf besorgt hat anfangs etwas verwundert/enttäuscht ist.



Stimmt. Fühlt sich erstmal komisch an weil der Blank sich wirklich massiv auflädt wenn man die wirft. Das ist aber in Ordnung, sie fliegen auch gut. Aber man erwartet es eigentlich nicht dass die Rute damit voll belastet zu sein scheint. Ist anders als bei ner VHF.
Ich hab mich aber dran gewöhnt, die wirft definitiv 23er mit 30g Kopf.

Welche Tragkraft an Schnur fischst du bei den Latschen?


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> Ich bin grad dabei mir eine Aspire Rolle zu kaufen (Schnauze voll....) und frage mich grad welche Schnurstärke ich draufpacken soll als Standardschnur.
> Zum Welseln gibts ne extra Kombi.
> Was fischt ihr für Tragkräfte an der Blechi? (bitte keine Durchmesser sondern Tragkraft).
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 20lbs und 30lbs.


 
Der Test der Aspire im "Raubfisch" war ja sehr gut. Im Hinblick auf meine beiden Twinpower XT-RAs, von denen ich sehr enttäuscht bin, würde ich lieber von den "Europa-Shimanos" Abstand nehmen.

Als Geflochtene für Barsch, Hecht, Zander verwende ich nur noch die "PENN 15 KG". Reelle Tragkraft am NoKnot liegt bei ca. 7KG bei einem Durchmesser von ca. 0,20 mm (alles lt. WALKO). Super Schnur! Schön rund und weich. Okay, die Farbe blasst vielleicht etwas schnell aus, aber man muss ja eh immer wieder vorne was wegschneiden.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Danke Norbert und Burn für die schnellen Antworten!
> Mit Köderfischangelei meinte eher so dieses Wanderangeln und Zupfen mit ca. 15-20cm langen Döbeln als Köder.
> @Burn: Ja ich hab auch so einen Hintergedanken von wegen Huchenfischen  Glaubst du die packt einen 16cm Rapala Original-locker oder ?


 
Hab ich selber zwar nicht und weiss nicht wie tief der geht bzw. welchen Gegendruck der aufbaut - bin mir aber sicher dass sie den auch packt! 
Auch wenn man ein hohes Mass von Blank-Biegung verzeichnen kann, so hat sie doch ein unglaubliches Rückrad, mit dem man jeden Anhieb durchbekommt!!! #6


----------



## Margaux (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes:
> Habt ihr auch das Blechpeitschen-typische "Nachschwabbeln" bei kraftvollen Unterhandwürfen oder schlampigen Überkopfwürfen? Das sieht man ja zu genüge auf den Profiblinker-DVDs wenn man darauf achtet.
> Wovon könnte das kommen???


 
Hm, das machen meine VT's aber nicht. Ist denn die BP weicher als die VT??


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Der Test der Aspire im "Raubfisch" war ja sehr gut. Im Hinblick auf meine beiden Twinpower XT-RAs, von denen ich sehr enttäuscht bin, würde ich lieber von den "Europa-Shimanos" Abstand nehmen.



Sind Aspire und Stella keine "Europa-Shimanos"? Ist die Stella noch besser als die Aspire? Weil die kommt auch in Frage.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hm, das machen meine VT's aber nicht. Ist denn die BP weicher als die VT??


 
VT hab ich noch keine in der Hand gehabt.
Ich denke, dass kommt weniger von einer "Weichheit des Blanks" als von einer "speziellen Aktion". Genauer kann ich das auch nicht beschreiben.



NorbertF schrieb:


> Sind Aspire und Stella keine "Europa-Shimanos"? Ist die Stella noch besser als die Aspire? Weil die kommt auch in Frage.


 
Die Aspire ist meines Wissens schon ne extrige Europa-Shimi. Die Stella sicher nicht - die ist wohl auch nen Zacken besser! Denk ich...

Ach, und zu den 23er Latschen: Sowas fisch ich nicht.


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die Aspire ist meines Wissens schon ne extrige Europa-Shimi. Die Stella sicher nicht - die ist wohl auch nen Zacken besser! Denk ich...
> 
> Ach, und zu den 23er Latschen: Sowas fisch ich nicht.



Ich glaub auch es ist besser die 100 Euros auch noch draufzupacken. Dann ist Ruhe. Ich bestell mir die Stella jetzt (also JETZT).
Das mit den 23er Latschen ist ein Fehler...manchmal wollen sie nur die und nix kleineres. Selbst Zander. Probier mal den Renosky Barsch


----------



## rainer1962 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich glaub auch es ist besser die 100 Euros auch noch draufzupacken. Dann ist Ruhe.


 
wie wahr!!!#6
keine Fireblood und keine Aspire,
wenn ich schon soviel hinlege dann ein fuffi mehr und ne Stella oder halt dann etwas viel günstigeres


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> wie wahr!!!#6
> keine Fireblood und keine Aspire,
> wenn ich schon soviel hinlege dann ein fuffi mehr und ne Stella oder halt dann etwas viel günstigeres


 
Für das Geld kann ich mir doch aber 5 Red Arcs kaufen und mir an meine 5 Instand-Fisherman ranschrauben!!! :q:q:q


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja ich habs ja kapiert 
Stella ist bestellt, Fliege tot. Braucht wer ein bissl Metallschrott in Form von Spro, Balzer, Cormoran und ähnlichen Gerümpelrollen?


----------



## taxel (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> IIch bestell mir die Stella jetzt (also JETZT).



Und? Welche ist es geworden? FA, FB, FD, PG oder HG? 2500, 3000, 4000 oder 5000? Wieviel E-Spulen?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

die 4000er FB.
Eine Ersatzspule ist wohl dabei, die brauch ich aber eigentlich eh nur zum passgenauen Unterfüttern...


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> die 4000er FB.
> Eine Ersatzspule ist wohl dabei, die brauch ich aber eigentlich eh nur zum passgenauen Unterfüttern...


 
Dann schon mal viel Erfolg mit der Stella!
Wo hast denn bestellt? Kommt die auf die "hastings" drauf?


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja natürlich kommt die auf die "Hastings" (Jehova Jehova) drauf!
Ich fisch ja sonst nix.
Bestellt hab ich sie da wo ich immer bestelle und bei Problemen immer sofort Hilfe bekommen hab. Preise verglichen habe ich *nicht*. 
Bei Uli Beyer


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Norbert: Vor einiger Zeit hat sich das mit der Rolle für die "Gummi-Nudel" noch ganz anders angehört... hast mit der Stella aber sicher mehr von der Rute bzw. Combo. Viel Spass damit!!


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Damals dachte ich das gleiche wie heute:
mir reicht eine Rolle die keine Probleme macht und einfach tut was sie soll.
Nur leider habe ich keine bekommen für den Preis.
Die Arcs halten nichts aus (ist einfach so).
Die Technium klappt den Bügel zu beim Auswerfen und ist recht schwer.
Die Balzer ist mal gar nicht fischbar. Die tüdelt, wickelt die Schnur in den Bremskopf und quetscht sie ins Schnurlaufröllchen. Absolut daneben.
Ich erwarte nicht mehr als dass die Rolle einfach nur funktioniert. Werfen ohne Tüdel (das kann die Technium allerdings auch)
Schnur sauber aufwickeln
Ruckfrei bremsen
Und das alles möglichst länger als ein Jahr.
Mehr will ich gar nicht.


----------



## Bernhard* (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Norbert:

Na, das sollte sich jetzt aber erledigt haben! #6


----------



## ae71 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@norbert, na das hast du ja jetzt, eine perfekte kombo!
gratuliere, damit wirst du endlich zufriedengestellt sein!
grüsse
toni


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Denke ich auch. Die Blechpeitsche (Jehova Jehova) hat dies ja schon geschafft was Ruten betrifft. Ich wüsste nichts was an der auszusetzen wäre. Genauso hab ich mir eine Spinnrute immer gewünscht.
Wenn das für die Rolle nun auch zutrifft dann spar ich ab jetzt richtig Geld...


----------



## Margaux (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ae71 schrieb:


> hast du ja jetzt, eine perfekte kombo!
> gratuliere, damit wirst du endlich zufriedengestellt sein!


 
Norbert,
das hört sich ja "von der Papierform her" wirklich perfekt an (ich kann ja beides - noch  - nicht beurteilen). Glückwunsch dazu #6#6#6.

Und wie Du schreibst: ab jetzt sparst Du Geld...


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Geil! Die Stella ist wirklich "Die" absolute Traumrolle!


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Meine Frau hat mich überredet, ich war noch am Hadern.


----------



## Margaux (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat mich überredet, ich war noch am Hadern.


 

|muahah: Hast Du ihr den Preis verraten... |muahah:


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> |muahah: Hast Du ihr den Preis verraten... |muahah:



Natürlich, hab ihr den Link geschickt.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Norbert F
Um Deine Frau beneide ich Dich ein bischen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Norbert F
> Um Deine Frau beneide ich Dich ein bischen.
> 
> Gruss
> ...


 
Das ist ja schon fast unheimlich... |schild-g|pftroest:|muahah:


----------



## rainer1962 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Braucht wer ein bissl Metallschrott in Form von Spro, Balzer, Cormoran und ähnlichen Gerümpelrollen?


 
meine gingen an unseren Angelverein für die Jugend#6
ist doch auch ne Idee oder????
Habe damals meinen Jeep 2 mal vollgepackt von Sitzkiepe, über Fligenruten bis hin zu Spinruten Angelrollen, Setzkescher einfach alles was sich die letzten 35 Jahre angesammelt hatte
Auch Künstköder die ich nicht mehr gefischt habe, mensch war das ein Hallo!!!! Die haben sich Mords gefreut, ist jetzt alles ijm Jugendraum, Tackle wurde mit dem Jugendleiter gewartet und gereinigt, wenn jetzt "Übungsstunden" sind bedient sich die Jugend aus dem Raum#6
wäre doch ne Überlegung wert oder????
Habe damals wirklich nur das behalten was absolut neu und high end war. War aber immer noch genug für mich und meine drei Jungs:q


Glückwunsch zur Stella Norbert!!!! Auf dass die Bremse immer kreischt wenn du am Wasser bist 
ach jaauch einen Glückwunsch zur Frau, die da mal einfach so zustimmt eine Rolle für 450€ zu kaufen #6


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> die 4000er FB.
> Eine Ersatzspule ist wohl dabei, die brauch ich aber eigentlich eh nur zum passgenauen Unterfüttern...



Glückwunsch zur Stella - ist schon ein schönes Teil!! Sag mal Bescheid, wenn bei der Stella 4000FB wirklich ne Ersatzspule dabei ist.

Wo hast du geordert

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Pikepauly (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Martin
Uli Beyer hat die Kohle.


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Meine Freundin hat heute die Paketdienstquittung (Zoll für die Branzino) in die Finger bekommen und gleich gefragt: "Wofür brauchst du schon wieder eine Rolle für 80€":q:q:q:q  Wenn sie nur wüsste... dann|smash:|splat2:|splat2:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Lass sie bloss in dem Glauben!


----------



## NorbertF (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Lol Martin 

Gute Idee Rainer, war im Übrigen eh bereits angedacht mal den Keller von überflüssigem Gerät zu befreien und an den Jugendwart zu übergeben. Da sind einige brauchbare Geräte dabei.


----------



## duck_68 (13. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Lass sie bloss in dem Glauben!




Bin ich des Wahnsinns fette Beute:q:q:q


----------



## Bernhard* (14. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> ....Noch was anderes:
> 
> Habt ihr auch das Blechpeitschen-typische "Nachschwabbeln" bei kraftvollen Unterhandwürfen oder schlampigen Überkopfwürfen? Das sieht man ja zu genüge auf den Profiblinker-DVDs wenn man darauf achtet.
> Wovon könnte das kommen???...
> ...


 
Hat von Euch nochmal jemand über das von mir beschriebene "Nachschwabbeln" der Blechpeitsche nachgedacht?
Ich habe gestern abend beim Gufi-Werfen nochmals genau darauf geachtet.

- Macht man (egal ob Unterhand- oder Überkopfwurf) eine gleichmässige Bewegung mit vor allem weitem Beschleunigungsweg, so lädt sich der Blank wunderbar auf. Die Wurfweite steigt und es kommt zu keinem "Schwabbeln".

- Das "Schwabbeln" tritt insbesondere bei kurzen (ruckartigen) Beschleunigungswegen beim Werfen auf.

Hängt das eventuell damit zusammen, dass die BP ja eigentlich nen Fliegenruten-Blank hat? Ich könnte es mir - wenn man das Werfen beim Fliegenfischen betrachtet - gut vorstellen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hat von Euch nochmal jemand über das von mir beschriebene "Nachschwabbeln" der Blechpeitsche nachgedacht?
> Ich habe gestern abend beim Gufi-Werfen nochmals genau darauf geachtet.
> 
> - Macht man (egal ob Unterhand- oder Überkopfwurf) eine gleichmässige Bewegung mit vor allem weitem Beschleunigungsweg, so lädt sich der Blank wunderbar auf. Die Wurfweite steigt und es kommt zu keinem "Schwabbeln".
> ...


Ja, hab ich!  Schon mal ein paar Stunden länger am 1.05.2007, beim ersten Testfischen von Klaus seiner "Hastings-Peitsche". 
Es ist nicht gravierend, aber genau so ein Grund, daß ich meine längere 3m VHF -75g lieber fische. War genau A-B Vergleich, gleiche Köder usw..
Die ist leichter und straffer, kommt auch fein über die Spitze (anders in der Aktion als die 2,70m-VHF-Type) und fischt auch notfalls ~10g und 23cm Gummiflatschen so gerade noch, schafft ziemlich das gleiche, wirft einfacher und kommt von der Power her fast (nicht ganz) auf die Werte, und hat eben überhaupt keine Neigung selber "auszuwandern" selbst bei blitzartigsten Ruckwürfen . 
Sonst wäre ich wohl heftig angefixt gewesen. :q

Zu Leuten, die sehr gerne mit gleichmäßigerem längeren Aufladungsweg werfen, paßt die Hastingsaktion sehr gut. Die Spitze arbeitet gleich auf einem größeren Abschnitt, die Mitte arbeitet für eine so starke Rute ganz erheblich und ordentlich mit.
Für so'n kurzen Ruck aus dem Handgelenk über nur 1 oder 2 Uhrabschnitte ~30Grad paßt sie dagegen nicht gut. Da ist eine Rute, die auf ca. 3/4 ziemlich "bretthart" wie die 3m VHF steht viel ruhiger. Das gilt z.B. auch für die Fenwick-Peitsche -125g in 2,70m und 3,00m, die in der Mitte sehr kräftig und in der Spitze weich ist.

Die Hastingsaktion könnte man ja auch versuchen als semiparabole C-Aktion zu beschreiben |kopfkrat, das gilt aber irgendwie nur beim Wurf. Wenn mehr Last drauf kommt, geht die ja nun gerade nicht schnell mit der ganzen Spitze runter, was Norbert schon beschreibt und die Rute so kräftig macht. Also ist es eigentlich keine typische C-Rutenaktion. Eben anders :q


----------



## NorbertF (14. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Kurze Ruckwürfe sind eh nicht mein Ding.
Wobei ich sogar dazusagen muss dass ich jahrzehntelang nicht mal ordentlich werfen konnte. Ich hab meist an engen Flüssen gefischt und konnte eigentlich überhaupt keinen Überkopfwurf. Einfach nie gebraucht / möglich gewesen. Ich hab das erst vor nem Jahr oder so gelernt weils mir peinlich war (hier is ja Platz).
Gerade über die Wurfweiten bei der BP kann man sich aber nunmal gar nicht beklagen finde ich. Ist phänomenal wie weit man damit werfen kann.


----------



## schroe (14. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Kurze Ruckwürfe sind eh nicht mein Ding.



Jau Norbert,
denke auch, dass das der "springende" Punkt ist.
Eine Rute nur soweit aufzuladen, wie es für den Wurf erforderlich ist, und das Schwabbeln müßte ein Ende haben.
Ein "Ruckwurf" lädt die Rute initial stärker auf, als es für das Ködergewicht erforderlich wäre. Der Rest verpufft dann im Schwabbeln.
Ein Fliegenblank lebt von der gleichmäßigen Wurfbeschleunigung. Börnie hat sich die Antwort eigentlich schon selber gegeben. Die Rute/der Blank wirft den Köder/die Schnur, nicht die schiere Kraft des Werfers.
Es ist auch genau die Form des Werfens, die beim Baitcaster den Backlash verursacht.


----------



## Bernhard* (14. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Jau Norbert,
> denke auch, dass das der "springende" Punkt ist.
> Eine Rute nur soweit aufzuladen, wie es für den Wurf erforderlich ist, und das Schwabbeln müßte ein Ende haben.
> Ein "Ruckwurf" lädt die Rute initial stärker auf, als es für das Ködergewicht erforderlich wäre. Der Rest verpufft dann im Schwabbeln.
> ...


 
Ich hab´s ja eigentlich gewusst, wollte nur ein wenig diskutieren... #t


----------



## NorbertF (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Und? Welche ist es geworden? FA, FB, FD, PG oder HG? 2500, 3000, 4000 oder 5000? Wieviel E-Spulen?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Axel



Du hast Recht, sie ist gerade angekommen, keine E-Spule dabei 
Eine werde ich mir wohl aber besorgen, bin ein wenig verwundert dass ausgerechnet beim Top-Modell keine dabei ist.
Sonst ist das Ding aber echt edel. Bin begeistert...heute abend gehts rund!

Am besten gefällt mir der Aufkleber auf dem Karton:
"Warning: this product contains a chemical known to the States of California to cause cancer and birth defects abd other reproductive harm"...ich geh mal eine rauchen


----------



## Bernhard* (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, sie ist gerade angekommen, keine E-Spule dabei
> Eine werde ich mir wohl aber besorgen, bin ein wenig verwundert dass ausgerechnet beim Top-Modell keine dabei ist.
> Sonst ist das Ding aber echt edel. Bin begeistert...heute abend gehts rund!
> 
> ...


 
Denk Dir nix Norbert, ist bei den teuren Daiwas auch so! :c

Aber da sieht man wieder, welch tolle Technik z.B. in einer Ryobi Zauber steckt, wenn für den Preis von ca. 90 EUR auch noch zusätzlich zwei Alu-E-Spulen dabei sind... #c


----------



## taxel (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Norbert,

gerade beim Topmodell fehlt sie bei S und D immer. Da geht man wohl davon aus, dass, wenn der Kunde so viel überflüssiges Geld hat, noch mehr zu holen sein müsste. :c

Nur bei den Stella PG / HG (in Europa nicht im offiziellen Vertrieb) gibt es eine E-Spule dazu. |kopfkrat

Gruß

Axel


----------



## NorbertF (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Na dann hoff ich doch dass sich die Stella auf meiner Instant Fisherman besser macht als ne Zauber


----------



## Pikepauly (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nochmal Glückwunsch zur Rolle!
Wusste gar nicht daß Du auch sone Rute hast. Bin ein büschen neidisch.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Aber da sieht man wieder, welch tolle Technik z.B. in einer Ryobi Zauber steckt, wenn für den Preis von ca. 90 EUR auch noch zusätzlich zwei Alu-E-Spulen dabei sind... #c


Kann man auch anders sehen: Ein Hersteller glaubt an seine Technik und bietet ein feines Paket incl. ausreichend E-Spulen für angemessen Geld, eine anderer baut ein "Abzockerprodukt" und glaubt noch nicht mal an ernsthaften Einsatz, eher eine Vitrinenrolle. :q

Was ist den an einer E-Spule und ein paar U-Scheiben und Filz dran? 

Wer will soll aber gerne fast 10mal mehr dafür ausgeben, das ist auch in Ordnung, wenn man Spaß dran hat. Jeder wie er mag. Immerhin bringt dieser Hersteller dann dauernd nette neue Verführerlies, weil ja so schön für ihn funzt.


----------



## NorbertF (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So ich hab jetzt meine Traumkombo gefischt, Blechpeitsche mit Stella.
Das isses Leute, so machts Spass  Ein kleines hechtle hat sich auch erbarmt und mich drillen lassen, aber er hätte ruhig 5 mal so viel wiegen können, war bloss so ein 60er rum :/


> eine anderer baut ein "Abzockerprodukt" und glaubt noch nicht mal an ernsthaften Einsatz, eher eine Vitrinenrolle.



Tut mir leid Det, aber die ist schon für ernsthaften Einsatz, offenbar solltest du mal eine testen, dann würdest du nicht mehr im gleichen Satz die Arc erwähnen wollen. Ganz anderes Kino! Echt mal...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Tut mir leid Det, aber die ist schon für ernsthaften Einsatz, offenbar solltest du mal eine testen, dann würdest du nicht mehr im gleichen Satz die Arc erwähnen wollen. Ganz anderes Kino! Echt mal...


Wir sprechen uns wieder , glaub Dir aber unumwunden daß die out-of-the-box viel besser ist.
Kann aber auch Deine "Handhabungen" so ungefähr einschätzen, wegen dem anderen peitschenden "Hechttrainer" hier. Da steht auch "Lebenszeit" RedArc vs. Caldia und Stradic.  Wobei ich RedArc/Zauber für die falsche Rolle an einer Hastingspeitsche halte, schrieb ich ja schon.

Und meine Arcs sind eben hyperstellar mit Warp-FLF-Antrieb und Hardwood-Klingonen-Material, das geht auch nicht mehr rückwärts. #d

Du kannst ja z.B. mal versuchen meinen beiden (mit)fischenden Weibsen so ein Weichgummi-Griff-Krempel oder "Plaste" anzubieten, dann bekommste was zu hören. :q


----------



## NorbertF (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Jo der Kurbelgriff ist auch viel besser, rutscht nicht dauernd aus den Fingern 
Aber mal ernsthaft, das ist kein Vergleich, die Stella ist ein absoluter Traum. 
Die ist wie aus einem Guß so stabil, wenn man unter Last einkurbelt merkt man gar nichts von wegen Widerstand oder Getriebe.
Die Schnuraufwicklung ist phänomenal, ich glaub damit schaff ich niemals nen Tüdel. Einfach grandios, ein Meisterwerk der Feinmechanik.
Langlebigkeit kann ich nit beurteilen ok, aber ich hab nicht den Eindruck dass daran was schnell kaputtgehn kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die Schnuraufwicklung ist phänomenal, ich glaub damit schaff ich niemals nen Tüdel.


Dem zumindest kann man aber abhelfen: Nimm mal die dünnste Geflechtschnur, so 12er Spiderwire oder was noch dünneres, einen schnelllaufenden 4er Spinner und mach mal ne Stunde damit rum! :m


----------



## NorbertF (19. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das wäre ja Vorsatz, nene.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin Norbert!

Glückwunsch zur Stella!!!

Ich habe meine gerade verkauft.

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Darf man fragen wieso?


----------



## Margaux (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wobei ich RedArc/Zauber für die falsche Rolle an einer Hastingspeitsche halte, schrieb ich ja schon.


 
@Det
Das muß ich überlesen haben ;+. Inwiefern ist denn eine Zauber die falsche Rolle für die "instand-fisherman" |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Er hat mir eine Blue Arc empfohlen.


----------



## Margaux (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Er hat mir eine Blue Arc empfohlen.


 

Weil die die stabilere Excenter-Verlegung und keinen Wormshaft hat??!


----------



## NorbertF (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja genau das sagte er. Allerdings hab ich dann meine Zweifel was die Schnurverlegung angeht, hab da extrem schlechte Erfahrungen ohne Wormshaft. 
Nun ists ja egal, ich bin alle Rollensorgen los.


----------



## Margaux (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Nun ists ja egal, ich bin alle Rollensorgen los.


 
Glückwunsch dazu! Ich bin gespannt, was Du nach einem Langzeittest zur Rolle sagen kannst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Weil die die stabilere Excenter-Verlegung und keinen Wormshaft hat??!


Genau, das macht die erheblich resistenter im Langzeit- oder Schwerlastgebrauch, und ist eine Option wie bei einer Multi gegen den Zug sauber gegenan zu kurbeln.

Die Applause 4000 und Spro-Co ist z.B. technisch eine durchaus würdige Konkurrenz für die TP 5000 PG, nur fehlts eben an der Schnurfassung, und die Applause 6000/8000 Modelle sind zu fett. 
Wenn man die Schnur erstmals mit einer gleichgroßen Zauber/RedArc (schwesterliche Hilfe sozusagen) auf die Spule der Excenterrolle aufspult, liegt die auch 1a gerade und bleibt das beim Fischen auch, nun schon 1 Jahr bei mir.
Kraftmäßig gibts nichts auszusetzen, 1:5,0 ist auch eine gute nicht zu schnelle Übersetzung, etliche große Welse sind damit ohne irgendeinen Verschleiß bezwungen worden (selbst mit Reds) wie man hier im Board auch lesen kann.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wieso?


 
Weil ich der Ansicht war, das ich mal was neues brauchte. Ich wollte die Stella verkaufen bevor sie doch irgendwie mal einen Schaden hat und wertlos wird.

Interessanterweise ist die Rolle von einem durchaus prominenten Angelkollegen erworben worden.

Letztlich muß ich vor allen nach dem Verkauf sagen, dass keine Rolle letztlich so ein super Preis-Leistungsverhältnis hat, wie eine Stella.

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Solche Texte mag ich, da bekommt man ein wenig Information, die Neugier wird geschürt und es drängen sich sofort neue Fragen auf 

- durch was hast du denn die Stella ersetzt? 
- schlechte Entscheidung? Hättest die Stella lieber behalten im Nachhinein?
- wer hat sie denn gekauft?

Sorry fürs Löchern, aber selber schuld


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@sundvogel
War das jetzt eine Stella F-Serie, die mit einem Seltenheits und Begehrlichkeits-Bonus punkten konnte, ähnlich wie TP-F usw.? 
Ein guter Wiederverkaufswert ist auch eine feine Sache. 

(Fragen über Fragen, wie Norbert schreibt )


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ihr könnt euch ja gerne einiges fragen, aber ich habe keine Blechpeitsche.

Die Stella wird durch eine Sephia ersetzt, die bei gleicher Größe nur 210g wiegt. Ich war mit der Stella immer äußerst zufrieden, aber ich denke wenn man einen sehr guten Preis für sie erzielen kann, dann muß man sich eben mal trennen. Die Stella war mit weitem Abstand das beste was ich je hatte, aber wie gesagt, die Sephia ist komplett finanziert.

Außerdem habe ich gerade eine Aspire 4000 FA bekommen für einen Witz, also TP ist auch ade. Auslöser des ganzen war ein langes Gespräch mit einem Mitarbeiter eines bekannten japanischen Angelrollenherstellers. Vitamin B sozusagen.

Wer die Stella 2500 F gekauft hat werde ich hier nicht öffentlich verbreiten, das finde ich nicht so gut. 

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke schön. Ist ja auch nicht wichtig wer das war, das andere ist aber interessant


----------



## Pikepauly (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Uli
War klar, daß nur Du es schaffen kannst Angeldet auf den Pfad der Tugend zu bringen und ihm ne olle Stella zu verhökern. Von wegen prominent und so.

gruss

Pauly


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke, danke Schroe,

entscheidend war das Schraubgewinde der Kurbel und das geringe Gewicht. Ich erhoffe mir eine wunderbare leichte Combo.

Dazu kommt dann ja morgen die Rainshadow XST1143F mit einem Blankgewicht von 67g.

Die Rolle hat gestern Japan verlassen und müßte nächste Woche da sein.

Uli


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, bin hier neu im Forum, und möchte meine Erfahrungen zur Blechpeitsche berichten.Ich habe mir meine erste BP 1997 gekauft, also noch die alte Ausführung mit 2,8 mm Spitze. Die neueren Modelle haben nur noch 2,4mm -2,6mm. Ich fische die Rute mit Blinkern bis 60 Gramm, und Gummifische bis 16 cm im Rheinstrom. Ich habe schon Welse über der 200 cm Marke, ohne Probleme mit der Rute gefangen. Als vor ca. 1 Jahr der Harrison Wahn ausgesprochen ist, habe ich mich auch anstecken lassen, und habe mir von meinem Rutenbauer eine VT in75 Gramm, und 120 Gramm, eine VT in 150 Gramm, sowie eine VHF in 90 Gramm bauen lassen. Die Ruten sind zum Hecht oder Zanderfischen sehr gut, die VHF ist auch in der Spitze etwas schneller. Leider musste ich festellen, dass wenn es an die Belastungsgrenze geht, die Harrison Ruten mit der Blechpeitsche nicht mithalten können. Die VT 75 und die VT 120 sind mir beide im Drill über dem Handteil gebrochen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich im Bereich Karlsruhe- Philipsburg fische, und wir teilweise sehr schnelle Strömmungsverhältnisse haben.  - zanderjaeger -


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> ...Leider musste ich festellen, dass wenn es an die Belastungsgrenze geht, die Harrison Ruten mit der Blechpeitsche nicht mithalten können. Die VT 75 und die VT 120 sind mir beide im Drill über dem Handteil gebrochen. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich im Bereich Karlsruhe- Philipsburg fische, und wir teilweise sehr schnelle Strömmungsverhältnisse haben. - zanderjaeger -


 
Da bin ich sprachlos!!! #t


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Sprachlos !!Das war ich auch, als ich die erste gebrochen in der Hand hielt.
Da man bei uns immer mit grossen Fischen rechnen muss, und die Bedingungen wegen Bojen und Buhnen, es oftmals leider nicht zu lassen, den Fisch laufen zu lassen,  fische ich daher im Rhein, nur noch mit der Blechpeitsche und der noch etwas stärkeren Notung bis 200 Gramm.


----------



## maesox (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

langsam hab ich den Eindruck daß man diesen Stecken wirklich nicht kaputt bekommt!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## taxel (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> ... und der noch etwas stärkeren Notung bis 200 Gramm.



Hi Zanderjäger,

was ist da für eine Rute? Bei C.. finde ich nur die normale Notung bis 100 gr.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> langsam hab ich den Eindruck daß man diesen Stecken wirklich nicht kaputt bekommt!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes



Hatte gestern auch nen grossen Wels im Drill, zwar nicht rausbekommen aber nicht wegen der Rute (siehe PLZ79...). Chance hätte er keine gehabt gegen die Blechi, meine Füsse sind leider zu schwach, der Arm und das Handgelenk hätten auch nicht mehr lange durchgehalten  Die Blechpeitsche hätte noch mehr abgekonnt. Ich bin jeden Tag mehr begeistert von der Rute.
Welsdrill vom Bellyboot, der Hammer 
Die 30lbs Tuffline scheint auch zu reichen für nen Wels....


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> ... nur noch mit der Blechpeitsche und der noch etwas stärkeren Notung bis 200 Gramm.


 
Die O.P.Notung vom CMW hat dann wohl den "Katapult-Blank", oder?


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, die Rute wurde früher als Katapult light verkauft. Ist im Prinzip der selbe Blank wie die Blechpeitsche nur stärker. Die starke KATAPULT hatte ich auch schon, ist aber ein nicht fischbarer Brügel, und hat mit dem Blechpeitschenblank nichts gemeinsam. Gruß- Günter


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Norbert, die 30er Tuffline fische ich auch. Die hält !! Da kannst Du einem 80 Pfünder, wenn er auf eine Boje zuläuft ohne Probleme den Kopf umdrehen.


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja hab ich gemerkt.
Hatte bisher immer die 50lbs Tuffline, hab aber auf die neue Rolle mal ne 30er gespult. Die 50lbs ist schon ein rechtes Seil. Mit der 30er kann man auch mal auf Zander zur Not....bis ich mal Antwort bekomm wegen meiner Ersatzspulen :/


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Norbert, was für eine Rolle fischst Du denn auf der BP ?


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Seit 2 Tagen eine Stella 4000 FB


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Schönes Röllchen !! Ich fische noch das alte Modell Stella 4000 FA, und auf der Notung TP 8000 XT oder Technium 10000  Gruß- Günter


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

4000 FA hätte mich auch interessiert, aber da ist mir die Übersetzung zu hoch. Ausserdem kaum zu kriegen hierzulande, geht ja erst bei der 5000er los wenn man nicht auswärts einkauft.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi Zanderjäger,
> 
> was ist da für eine Rute? Bei C.. finde ich nur die normale Notung bis 100 gr.


 
Geht mir genauso!

Hab auch garnicht gewusst, dass der CMW (jetzt) auch die Harrison VHF vertreibt...hab aber auch schon lange nicht mehr reingesehen.


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bin mit der 4000 FA auch sehr zufrieden. Habe das Röllchen vor ca. 3 Jahren gekauft, und hatte noch keine Probleme. Mit der Übersetzung komme ich gut zurecht, etwas schneller ist mir im Rheinstrom auch zur kontrollierten Köderführung lieber.Gruß- Günter


----------



## taxel (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Zanderjaeger,

Meinst du die einteilige Graphit USA, 7,7 Fuß, 20 - 200 gr?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nein, die Rute ist 2,70m lang, 2-teilig, und hat ein WG von 10-200 Gramm. Wird von CMW vertrieben. Gruß- Günter


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin,

ich hab mal ne Frage zum klassischen BP-Blank. Ist es zufällig ein Blank mit der Bezeichnung Graphite USA *F9015DH* ?

Besten Dank
Sebastian


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo taxel, sorry, habe mich im Wurfgewicht vertan. Auf der Rute steht 25-200 Gramm Wurfgewicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Nein, die Rute ist 2,70m lang, 2-teilig, und hat ein WG von 10-200 Gramm. Wird von CMW vertrieben. Gruß- Günter


 
Ist aber nicht auf der website von CMW .. oder habe ich sie nicht erkannt? #c


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Sebastian, die genaue Bezeichnung des Blanks kenne ich nicht. Ich weiss nur, dass die Blanks die momentan über verschiedene Firmen verkauft werden, in der Spitze um 0,2-0,4mm dünner sind. Ich habe von der älteren Ausführung mehrere Ruten, und die haben alle einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,8mm. Die neueren Ruten sind in der Spitze etwas weicher, und haben einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,4-2,6 mm. Gruß- Günter


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Habe gerade im CMW 2007 Katalog nachgeschaut, und da gibt es leider nur noch die schwache Ausführung. Schade !!Hat er wohl nicht mehr im Programm. Gruß- Günter


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Habe gerade im CMW 2007 Katalog nachgeschaut, und da gibt es leider nur noch die schwache Ausführung. Schade !!Hat er wohl nicht mehr im Programm. Gruß- Günter


 
eben ... und unter welcher neuen Bezeichnung steht die "schwache" Ausführung ?


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Im 2007 Katalog steht die Rute auf Seite 20 als OLIVER PORTRAT NOTUNG WG 5-100 Gramm. Gruß- Günter


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Im 2007 Katalog steht die Rute auf Seite 20 als OLIVER PORTRAT NOTUNG WG 5-100 Gramm. Gruß- Günter


 
Danke #h... habe nur unter "Ruten" in der homepage gerade gesucht und und dort nun auch gefunden ..


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian, die genaue Bezeichnung des Blanks kenne ich nicht. Ich weiss nur, dass die Blanks die momentan über verschiedene Firmen verkauft werden, in der Spitze um 0,2-0,4mm dünner sind. Ich habe von der älteren Ausführung mehrere Ruten, und die haben alle einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,8mm. Die neueren Ruten sind in der Spitze etwas weicher, und haben einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,4-2,6 mm. Gruß- Günter



Tausend Dank! Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist das F9015DH als Fly Rod Blank angeboten wird, aber das Gewicht 4,4oz und Tip size 6,5  (was deinen 2,6mm entspricht) dem hier vertriebenen Spinnblank entspricht. #c


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Tausend Dank! Was mich etwas stutzig macht, ist das F9015DH als Fly Rod Blank angeboten wird, aber das Gewicht 4,4oz und Tip size 6,5  (was deinen 2,6mm entspricht) dem hier vertriebenen Spinnblank entspricht. #c



Die die es genau wissen schweigen natürlich.
Aber: die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist extrem hoch dass es dieser Blank ist.
Die Rute hat eine Aktion wie ein Fliegenblank, das ist mal sicher.
Wenn ich wetten müsste würde ich auf den Blank setzen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Die die es genau wissen schweigen natürlich.
> Aber: die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist extrem hoch dass es dieser Blank ist.
> Die Rute hat eine Aktion wie ein Fliegenblank, das ist mal sicher.
> Wenn ich wetten müsste würde ich auf den Blank setzen.




Hallo Norbert,

das ist doch mal eine Antwort 
In den USA wird der Blank für $204 angeboten (inkl. Steuern, Zoll, Versand ca. 200€) und hier kostet er knapp 400€. Wenn dem so ist, ist das doch gute Spanne|uhoh:
Mal schauen vielleicht ist das ja noch irgendwo genau heraus zu bekommen ob es dieser ist.

Beste Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, wenn Du Dir so ein Blank aufbauen willst, solltest Du Ihn besser vor Kauf in die Hand nehmen. Ich war letztes Jahr mit einem Bekannten der Angelgerätehändler ist, bei  S... in der Nähe von Stuttgart. Er wollte sich da 5 Blanks holen. Wir haben uns die Arbeit gemacht, und haben alle Blanks ca. 20 Stück, ausgepackt, und die Spitzen mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen.  Die Blanks waren teilweise krumm und sehr schlecht lackiert. Von 20 Blanks haben wir nur 2 Stück gefunden die unseren Anforderungen entsprachen. Und das bei dem Preis !! Gruß- Günter


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> das ist doch mal eine Antwort
> In den USA wird der Blank für $204 angeboten (inkl. Steuern, Zoll, Versand ca. 200€) und hier kostet er knapp 400€. Wenn dem so ist, ist das doch gute Spanne|uhoh:
> ...



Ne der kostet keine 400 mehr....du kriegst den billiger. Halt nicht bei den üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Günter und Norbert

besten Dank für die Hinweise
ich möchte mir tatsächlich einen Blank aufbauen...bin mir nur noch nicht schlüssig ob Rainshadow, Harrison VHF oder Graphite USA. Einsatzbereich Hechtfischen mit Gummi 15-23 und vornehmlich am Bodden.


----------



## duck_68 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn Du Dir so ein Blank aufbauen willst, solltest Du Ihn besser vor Kauf in die Hand nehmen. Ich war letztes Jahr mit einem Bekannten der Angelgerätehändler ist, bei  S... in der Nähe von Stuttgart. Er wollte sich da 5 Blanks holen. Wir haben uns die Arbeit gemacht, und haben alle Blanks ca. 20 Stück, ausgepackt, und die Spitzen mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen.  Die Blanks waren teilweise krumm und sehr schlecht lackiert. Von 20 Blanks haben wir nur 2 Stück gefunden die unseren Anforderungen entsprachen. Und das bei dem Preis !! Gruß- Günter



Hört sich ja nicht so toll an Wurde da evtl. alte "Ausschußware" angeboten und verkauft ....ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt......


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Meiner ist jedenfalls gerade, kleinste Lackfehler sind mir aber auch aufgefallen. Nichts ernstes aber.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Hallo, wenn Du Dir so ein Blank aufbauen willst, solltest Du Ihn besser vor Kauf in die Hand nehmen. Ich war letztes Jahr mit einem Bekannten der Angelgerätehändler ist, bei S... in der Nähe von Stuttgart. Er wollte sich da 5 Blanks holen. Wir haben uns die Arbeit gemacht, und haben alle Blanks ca. 20 Stück, ausgepackt, und die Spitzen mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen. Die Blanks waren teilweise krumm und sehr schlecht lackiert. Von 20 Blanks haben wir nur 2 Stück gefunden die unseren Anforderungen entsprachen. Und das bei dem Preis !! Gruß- Günter


 
Hallo Günter!

Den Blank, den ich mir von MAD hab aufbauen lassen kommt auch vom Stollenwerk. Die Lackierung war leider auch nicht dem Preis entsprechen. Will heissen, dass ich da ein paar Bläschen auf dem Handteil hatte, die ich mit dem Fingernagel aufkratzen konnte. Der Stabilität des Blanks tut dies jedoch keinen Abbruch.

Ferner war das Hanteil oben (bei der Steckverbindung) total schlampig und krumm abgesäbelt und auch nicht versiegelt. Das hat dann erst der liebe MAD machen müssen.

Ich habe diesbezüglich bei Stollenwerk angerufen und mich beschwert.
Die haben mir gesagt (das war Anfang 2006) dass diese Probleme leider bekannt sind, aufgrund Ihrer Beschwerden aber zusätzliche Leute in der Qualitätssicherung bei Graphite USA eingestellt werden sollen.

Ich persönlich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen, wie man mit hochwertigstem Material und viel Handarbeit ein speziellen Techniken einen grossartigen und teuren Blank machen kann und dann anscheinend einen Typen mit Holzauge mit der Lackierung betraut. Da sieht (oder sah) dann wohl keiner mehr vor dem Einpacken drüber.

Ich hoffe die Qualität ist jetzt besser!
*Wie sieht Dein Blank aus Norbert?*

*Zum Thema Blechpeitsche=Fliegenrute:*

Aufgrund der Aktion und den allerorts kursierenden Gerüchten gehe ich auch davon aus!
Was mir in diesem Zusammenhang einfällt ist jedoch die verbürgte Geschichte, dass ein Deutscher bei Graphite USA geklopft hat (ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her) und gleich mehrere Blank der Blechpeitsche kaufen wollte um die mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen. Trotz gutem Angebot wurde von Graphite USA abgelehnt.
Jetzt meine Frage: Warum sollen die das machen, wenn der gleiche Blank auch offiziell in Ihrem Angebot (halt anders benannt) ist???
Ging es darum vielleicht eher um das Geheimnis, dass der europäische Spin-Blank ein amerikanischer Fliegenruten-Blank ist? Hmmmm....wahrscheinlich!?!?!?!?!?!? #c


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, Rainshadow kenne ich leider nicht. Harrison VHF müsstest Du aber bei 23 cm schon die 60-120 Gramm nehmen. Die Graphite USA wird bis 15 cm gehen. Aber 23 cm ?? Ich glaube, da kannst Du nicht mehr sauber führen - Gummizugeffekt !!!


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> ....Die Graphite USA wird bis 15 cm gehen. Aber 23 cm ?? Ich glaube, da kannst Du nicht mehr sauber führen - Gummizugeffekt !!!


 
Ich denke auch, dass die Graphite USA die Zielfische verkraftet, die auf 23er Gummis knallen. Aufgrund Ihrer Aktion ist sie für so grosse Köder aber nicht optimal....möglich schon, aber nicht optimal (Norbert...hab ich für dich dazugeschrieben! )


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wie gesagt: kleine Lackfehler hatte ich auch, war auch etwas verwundert.
Sonst war und ist alles pickobello.
23er Gummis mit 30g Kopf geht noch. Ist halt ein gewöhnungsbedürtiges Gefühl beim Werfen. Verglichen mit ner Shimano Aspire XH tut sich da aber nicht viel. Die Blechpeitsche biegt sich halt schon krass beim Werfen, tut ihr aber nichts. Ist halt allgemein eine ziemlich unhandliche Ködergrösse.


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: kleine Lackfehler hatte ich auch, war auch etwas verwundert.
> Sonst war und ist alles pickobello.
> 23er Gummis mit 30g Kopf geht noch. Ist halt ein gewöhnungsbedürtiges Gefühl beim Werfen. Verglichen mit ner Shimano Aspire XH tut sich da aber nicht viel. Die Blechpeitsche biegt sich halt schon krass beim Werfen, tut ihr aber nichts. Ist halt allgemein eine ziemlich unhandliche Ködergrösse.


 
Weisst Du, wie schwer der 23er Gummi zusammen mit dem 30er Kopf ist??


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Weisst Du, wie schwer der 23er Gummi zusammen mit dem 30er Kopf ist??


ca. 105g


----------



## NorbertF (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das kommt auf den Gummi an 
Gewogen habe ich es nicht, aber der Renosky 23cm mit 30g Kopf wiegt wohl schon 90-100 Gramm.
Ich werfe aber oft 100g schwere Blinker. An meiner Diaflash XH werfen die sich auch nicht besser. Ist allgemein eben unschön, aber was willst machen....


----------



## Bernhard* (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> ca. 105g


 
Danke!



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das kommt auf den Gummi an
> Gewogen habe ich es nicht, aber der Renosky 23cm mit 30g Kopf wiegt wohl schon 90-100 Gramm.
> Ich werfe aber oft 100g schwere Blinker. An meiner Diaflash XH werfen die sich auch nicht besser. Ist allgemein eben unschön, aber was willst machen....


 
... ne Katapult bei ebay schiessen! |rolleyes


----------



## Harry0080 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein ähnliches Problem mit der Blechpeitsche und einem Wurfgewicht über 100g. Kennt Ihr eine Alternative zur BP? Kennt Ihr die Spin System?

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

die profiblinker katapult, ist neulich bei ebay fuer unter 300 steine in neu wegegangen...


----------



## taxel (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> die profiblinker katapult, ist neulich bei ebay fuer unter 300 steine in neu wegegangen...



Hi,

das war aber die Katapult mit 300 gr WG und nicht die Katapult light mit 200 gr WG. #h Die soll zum spinnfischen einfach zu heftig sein.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, ich hatte mir die Katapult bis 300 Gramm vor Jahren mal gekauft. Die Rute ist ein richtiger Knüppel. Die Spitze ist so stark wie mein kleiner Finger. Dann war das Teil nur 240 cm lang, und bleischwer. Vom Boot aus, auf richtig dicke Welse ist die Rute vielleicht noch zu benutzen. Für mich war sie jedenfalls nichts. Ich habe sie daher wieder verkauft, und habe mir dann die Katapult light ( NOTUNG )gekauft. Mit dieser Version bin ich sehr zufrieden. Da kann man auch 23 Gummis ohne Probleme werfen, und führen. Gruß- Günter


----------



## Da Vinci (21. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @Günter und Norbert
> 
> besten Dank für die Hinweise
> ich möchte mir tatsächlich einen Blank aufbauen...bin mir nur noch nicht schlüssig ob Rainshadow, Harrison VHF oder Graphite USA. Einsatzbereich Hechtfischen mit Gummi 15-23 und vornehmlich am Bodden.



Hallo,

@Pike-Piekser
habe mir von Mad genau für diesen Zweck eine VHF 45-90g aufbauen lassen. Genau das Richtige für 23er! Die verträgt die 100+g leicht! Zudem kannst du die 15er noch richtig gut führen, was mit einer VHF -120g schon keinen Spaß mehr macht! #6

Gruß Jochen


----------



## Pike-Piekser (23. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich glaube auf ne 9´VHF -90 wird es hinauslaufen, werd wohl in nächster Zeit bei Mad mal durchklingeln und nen Blank ordern.
Um nen BP-Blank auszusuchen müsste ich runde 500km pro Strecke Fahren das ist etwas dicke. Trotzdem Danke vieleicht wird es später noch mal was.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Harry0080 schrieb:


> habe ein ähnliches Problem mit der Blechpeitsche und einem Wurfgewicht über 100g. Kennt Ihr eine Alternative zur BP?


Fenwick XSB1 in 9ft (oder sogar 10ft verfügbar), leider Bootsrutenaufbau der nur für sehr langarmige Angler als Spinnrute passen dürfte, oder die Harrison VT -120g in 9ft. Beide ein bischen stärker/straffer und können nicht gerade weniger.


----------



## huchenschreck (30. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Folgender email-Wechsel zwischen Hastings und mir dürfte alle Blechpeitschen-Fans interessieren, vor allem auch die die mit dem Nachbauen kein Problem haben.....und eventuell auch die, die geglaubt haben, der Fliegenblank sei der richtige. Viel Spass beim lesen! Das oberste email ist das letzte, also unten zu lesen beginnen...

r Krumpock,

We have never sold the F9015DH to either Cebbra or to Profiblinker so this 
is definitely the blank that you are looking for.


Thank you,
Magaly Hastings
----- 

Dear Magaly Hastings,

 Thank you very much. I let you know within the next days how many pieces I 
 would need and I think it is best to process it via credit card, cause I 
 also have to pay for the account transfer.

 To reassure myself: The Profiblinker Blechpeitsche and the Cebbra Adrenalin blank are both the German Catfish blank and not F9015DH?

 Thank you!
 regards,
 Florian Krumpöck


 Dear Magaly Hastings,

 Thank you very much for your email.
 Your informations are very interesting for me. In a German internet
 forum
 there was a whole thread about the Blechpeitsche and they wrote that it
 should be the F9015DH. I also thought it might be very strange to build
 this kind of rod with a fly blank....But never the less the original
 Blechpeitsche was built by Profiblinkler and nor by Cebbra. Cebbra 
 calls
 the same rod Adrenalin. So my question is: Did you sell directly to
Profiblinker the German Catfish blank and is it exactly the same as the adrenalin?


 Thank you for your kind research.
 Regards,
 Florian Krumpöck


 Mr Krumpock,

 Mel has forwared me your information. The blank that you are looking
for is not the F9015DH. We sold an exclusive blank to Cebbra called the
 German Catfish blank. It is 9ft, 2pc. They called it the Blechpeitsche. We are no
 longer selling to Cebbra and that blank is now available to anyone. 
The retail price is $280.00US dls. With the taxes taken out and your discount for 10 blanks would be $203.64US dls per blank.
For 20 blanks $165.35US dls per blank.
This does not include shipping. I would need your address to tell you how much the shipping would be.
Regards,
Magaly Hastings


----------



## NorbertF (30. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Oha 
Doch kein Fliegenblank!
Danke für die Information.


----------



## Bernhard* (30. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Oha
> Doch kein Fliegenblank!
> Danke für die Information.



Hi Florian!

Vielen Dank für die Info! Finde ich auch sehr interessant! Und schön, dass die Preise purzeln...vielleicht gibts mal eine auf Reserve! :m


----------



## bassking (30. September 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

...genau das meinte ich damals mit der Laberei über "die" angebliche BP...verzeihung-
DEN genauen Blank, denn ja die Experten hier teilweise "zweifelsfrei identifizierten"... oder großspurig so argumentierten...man sieht,
was letztendlich von Gerüchten übrigbleibt: NIX !.

Man sollte sich mal angewöhnen, nur Informationen aus erster Hand zu verbreiten...und sich Unwissenheit auch mal einzugestehen...sonst profitiert nur der Trittbrettfahrende XY- Blanklobpreiser- oder das eigene (Internet)-Ego in Laber- Unsicherheits-Besserwisserthreads.

VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE INFORMATION !

Bassking.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Huchenschreck:
Vielen Dank!
Wenn ich die angegebene Preisstaffelung betrachte, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Blanks für "unseren  Großabnehmer" ca. 80-100 US$ gekostet haben, vielleicht auch 110 US$.


----------



## NorbertF (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> ...genau das meinte ich damals mit der Laberei über "die" angebliche BP...verzeihung-
> DEN genauen Blank, denn ja die Experten hier teilweise "zweifelsfrei identifizierten"... oder großspurig so argumentierten...man sieht,
> was letztendlich von Gerüchten übrigbleibt: NIX !.
> 
> ...



Niemand hat was zweifelsfrei identifiziert, das waren alles klar Spekulationen. Dafür ist ein Forum da, damit man Gedanken austauscht und auch Spekulationen anstellt.
Warum bist du schon wieder so aggro, hat dir wer die Butter geklaut?


----------



## huchenschreck (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Will auf jeden Fall keine Gemüter erhitzen, sondern nur mithelfen, dass so viele Angler wie möglich an diesen wunderbaren blank herankommen ohne zu viel zu zahlen.
TL


----------



## NorbertF (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



huchenschreck schrieb:


> Will auf jeden Fall keine Gemüter erhitzen, sondern nur mithelfen, dass so viele Angler wie möglich an diesen wunderbaren blank herankommen ohne zu viel zu zahlen.
> TL



Dafür ist auch jeder dankbar würde ich vermuten. #g


----------



## KHof (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Stimmt!

Klaus


----------



## bassking (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Norbert- ein Forum dient ja zum Diskutieren- aber dann kann man, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, auch mal ganz klar von seiner MEINUNG sprechen.

Ärgerlich , wenn die Qualität durch Spekulationen verwässert wird- Jeder hat mal von irgendwem irgendwas gehört...und peinlich wird´s dann, wenn man sein "Wissen" dann noch verteidigt bzw. Leute, die anders argumentieren, von den "Experten" abgewertet werden.

Ich will da gar nicht mehr ins Detail gehen- wer sich angesprochen fühlt...

Leute nutzen ja auch das Thema als Infoquelle für Kaufentscheidungen- und plötzlich ist die Verwirrung groß.

Jetzt kann man sich vom Rutenbauer bspw. die Blankunterlagen zeigen lassen, damit man auch das kriegt, was man für sein sauer verdientes Geld bestellt hat.

Gut für alle Interessierten, wenn möglichst viele Bauer die Blanks bestellen und verbauen- und man dann vergleichen kann, wer am effizientesten produziert und am preiswertesten anbieten kann...leider gibt es wohl wie ich es verstanden habe, einen Importeur mit Exklusivrechten...solange das besteht, sind die Preise unnötig hoch.

Wird langsam Zeit, dass das Monopol bricht...die Blanks wären doch absolut bezahlbar bei dem starken Euro !

Von mir aus könnte man auch einen eigenen Hastings-Wettkampfthread eröffnen- so wenige Besitzer gibt es doch nicht mehr..und es werden mehr!

Bassking.


----------



## bassking (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Naja--Überlesen und Mutmaßen ist übrigens nicht dasselbe- Dein Kommentar ist folglich falsch.
Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis !
Übrigens brauche ich auf einen Blank dieser Art nicht mehr zu warten-was macht denn Deine Hastings "Fliegenrute"?
Mit der Threaderöffnung war nur ein Vorschlag- hat mit Großzügig nix zu tun...wird ja wohl auch ohne geiern auf Preise möglich sein- oder siehste das anders?


Bassking.

...


----------



## marlin2304 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo B-B-Fans,
was kostet denn nun die fertig aufgebaute Rute mit Sic-Beringung im Durchschnitt?
Bin jetzt richtig neugierig geworden, leider kann ich sie bei mir nicht Probe fischen, da sie keiner hat.
Wollte in den nächsten paar Monate einmal zum Mad fahren, muß wohl noch so lange warten.

Gruß kai


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Der Preis hängt sicher davon ab, für welche Ringe Du Dich entscheidest.
Also den Händler fragen.
Ich habe auch meine BP in Auftrag gegeben und weiss noch nicht genau, was sie kosten wird, da ich noch überlege ,welche und wieviel Ringe ich nehme.
Schönen Dank noch mal an KHof.
Danke, Klaus, dass ich deine BP mal im Drill ausprobieren durfte.
Da kommt nichts mit, was ich bis dahin gefischt habe.
Der Drill war kurz und schmerzlos und das bei einigen Forellen von ca 4-5kg.
Kein (!) Ausschlitzen des Hakens.Wäre die BP so steif wie andere hochwertige Ruten,die ich dank Khof auch in die Hand nehmen durfte, hätte das nicht funktioniert.
(ich nenne keinen Namen|supergri)
Der Drill dauert nicht so lange´und man ist immer Herr der Lage.
D i e Rute für große Fische.
Ein Muss für Großfischjäger.Und wenns keine Goldringe sein müssen, ist der Preis angemessen.
Nur wer mit der BP schon einmal einen großen Fisch gedrillt hat, kann sich auch ein Urteil darüber erlauben.
Für mich das non plus ultra.#6
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,

also wer nen Blank von Hastings brauch kann sich bei mir melden.
Hab ab nächster Woche wieder eine neue Lieferung der German Catfish
im Lager.
Also meldet euch der Blank kostet mit 225 € + 10 € Versand (Überlänge)

Freu mich auf eure Mails!!
Grüßle Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## NorbertF (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wenn meine Frau fischen würde dann würde ich ihr auch eine schenken, so reicht mir im Moment meine eine 
Ist wohl auch von Fafnir, bin top zufrieden.


----------



## Bernhard* (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Schön in diesem Thread wieder was zu lesen.

Da fällt mir ein: War letztens ein Wochenende weg und hab da auch brav mit der BP die 23er Castaic gefischt (insbesondere geschleppt) - funktionierte auch erstklassig!


----------



## k1ng (1. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hey jungs,
mein Bruder will mir seine Sportex verkaufen, will aber dafür diese Blechpeitsche kaufen (160172927613).
Was sagt ihr zu der Rute ?, bis wieviel sollte man mit bieten?
Wir fischen eigentlich nur in einem Baggersee mit Rapala Wobblern, meistens Fat rap's und große 20-30 cm. Hecht Wobbler für Wels und Hecht.
Ich wollte mal fragen wie so das handling mit kleineren Ködern ist ?.Das Wurfgewicht 5-100 Gramm is nämlich sehr mystheriös. Entweder man hat eine Spinnrute mit 5- max. 30 Gramm oder dann eine steife Rute für größere Köder.
Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tip's für meinen Bruder ?. Er wollte die eigentlich schon immer haben.
Wenn man so eine außergewöhnliche Rute besitzt, muss doch auch eine gute Rolle her. Was habt ihr für eine rolle im Betrieb bei eurer Combo ?.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



k1ng schrieb:


> hey jungs,
> mein Bruder will mir seine Sportex verkaufen, will aber dafür diese Blechpeitsche kaufen (160172927613).
> Was sagt ihr zu der Rute ?, bis wieviel sollte man mit bieten?
> Wir fischen eigentlich nur in einem Baggersee mit Rapala Wobblern, meistens Fat rap's und große 20-30 cm. Hecht Wobbler für Wels und Hecht.
> ...


 
Haste nen funktionierenden Link? Bei E-Gay sind grad mehrere drinnen.


----------



## k1ng (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

*BLECHPEITSCHE CMW FUJI GOLD CERMET SPINNRUTE*

http://cgi.ebay.de/BLECHPEITSCHE-CM...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


ich will keine werbung machen, möchte mich nur beraten lassen


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



k1ng schrieb:


> hey jungs,
> mein Bruder will mir seine Sportex verkaufen, will aber dafür diese Blechpeitsche kaufen (160172927613).
> Was sagt ihr zu der Rute ?, bis wieviel sollte man mit bieten?
> Wir fischen eigentlich nur in einem Baggersee mit Rapala Wobblern, meistens Fat rap's und große 20-30 cm. Hecht Wobbler für Wels und Hecht.
> ...



Das mit dem Wurfgewicht kommt schon so halbwegs hin, keine Sorge. 5 Gramm ist wirklich noch gut möglich, aber ab 10g ist realistischer. Nach oben hin werf ich bis 120g, aber das ist eigentlich doch zuviel. Da biegt sie sich schon gewaltig durch. Aber abbrechen kann man sie beim Auswerfen wohl nicht, die ist sehr stabil.
Als Rolle habe ich nach langer Irrfahrt endlich das richtige drauf: Stella 4000FB. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
Ich würde sie nicht gebraucht kaufen. Für das Geld kriegst auch fast schon eine neue, der Blank kostet ja nur noch die Hälfte jetzt.


----------



## Bernhard* (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da es keine original Blechpeitsche ist (auch wenns der richtige Blank ist) würd ich auch die Finger davon lassen. Lieber ne neue von MAD aufbauen lassen. Da stimmt dann der Preis und der Blank ist auch der gleiche.

Wenn mans genau nimmt, ist die "Blechpeitsche" die da verkauft wird ne Urheberrechtsverletztung, die von dem Nürnberger Rutenbauer begangen wurde. Denn nur CMW hatte das Recht im Auftrag von Profiblinker diesen geschützen Namen zu verwenden!


----------



## k1ng (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

was kostet denn eine Neu gebaute Blechpeitsche ?. Mit Goldringen etc.


----------



## NorbertF (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wozu die Goldringe? Die sind kein bissl besser als "normale" Fuji-Sic Ringe. Nur teurer. 
Ab 400 Euro, je nach Sonderwünschen sag ich mal. Genauen Preis kriegst du von Robert. Mit den Goldringen erheblich mehr.


----------



## k1ng (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ich werde mal dort anrufen


----------



## rainer1962 (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

kannst auch mal bei Fafnir fragen...
nur mal so am Rande erwähnt


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> kannst auch mal bei Fafnir fragen...
> nur mal so am Rande erwähnt


Das hätte sogar einige Vorteile, die Rainer bestimmt genauso sieht wie ich.


----------



## Alexander112 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,

hat denn jemand ne Blechpeitsche zu verkaufen ??

Und ich meine die Echte.....

Gruss


----------



## k1ng (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

alexander ist mein bruder, informiert ihn ^


----------



## mad (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Alexander112 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat denn jemand ne Blechpeitsche zu verkaufen ??
> 
> ...



servus,

ich habe eine und glaube schon mal das ich eine echte habe.:q
blank echt, und aufbau mit fuji sic ringen 6+1 und original kork.

komme eh nicht mehr zum fischen#d
wenn wir preislich zusammen kommen kannst die gerne haben.
wenn nicht sollen die anderen boarder wieder damit fischen.|muahah:
rest bitte über pn!!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,
Ich würde die nicht kaufen,lasse mir gerade von MAD eine aufbauen,weil ich da weiß,
was ich hab.Und die ist dann nagelneu und nach meinen Wünschen gefertigt.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## mad (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich würde die nicht kaufen,lasse mir gerade von MAD eine aufbauen,weil ich da weiß,
> was ich hab.Und die ist dann nagelneu und nach meinen Wünschen gefertigt.
> Gruß
> Uwe




mensch uwe,#h

darum soll meine alte auch weg.:vik:
will eine neue bp und diesmal im original nachbau mit fuji gold cermet ringen usw.:k


----------



## Bernhard* (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> mensch uwe,#h
> 
> darum soll meine alte auch weg.:vik:
> will eine neue bp und diesmal im original nachbau mit fuji gold cermet ringen usw.:k



Gestern mit dem Börnie telefoniert und heute gleich im Blechpeitschen-Fieber?? :q:q:q


----------



## rainer1962 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> diesmal im original nachbau mit fuji gold cermet ringen usw.:k


 

schade um die schönen Gold cermet ringe, an nem andren Blank wären die besser aufgehoben|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich würde die nicht kaufen,lasse mir gerade von MAD eine aufbauen


Hallo Uwe!

Na, ich dachte das wäre eher ein Joke für Forellen! :q

Dabei hat mad doch auch richtige Forellenruten für richtige Meterforellen im Programm, wollte ich Mittwoch schon mal durchklingeln, aber da warst Du nicht da, hätte ich Zeit gehabt auf dem Weg nach Hannover. 

Da gibt es auch kraftvolle und dabei taktile Ruten, wo ein Forellendrill wirklich astrein auf die feine elegante  Art 'rüber kommt, nicht nur "plattpuffern" und "rauszerren". :g  :m


----------



## bassking (3. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Gold Cermet..Spitzenklasse !

Das Beste, was es am Markt gibt- mit der geringsten Reibung.

Gehört an die BP. und an die TP.

Der Rest der Blanks kann sich um die anderen Ringe balgen - passend zur Qualität (hehe).


Bassking.





P.S: Bevor ich jetzt zugeschnackt werde..der letzte Satz war süffisant-spaßig gemeint....


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe!
> 
> Na, ich dachte das wäre eher ein Joke für Forellen! :q
> 
> ...


Ich konnte vergleichen.
Mehrere Forellen von 3 bis 6 Kilo habe ich mit 2 verschiedenen BP s gedrillt..Für diese Größenordnung von Forellen ist die Rute das Beste ,was ich je gefischt habe.
Nur wer mit der BP so einen Drill erlebt hat, kann da mitreden, alle anderen Meinungen sind für mich nicht relevant.
Diese Rute ist was für Großfischjäger, die regelmässig Kapitale fangen.#6
Und es ist  k e i n e  Spinnrute im eigentlichen Sinne.
Gruß
Uwe
(P.S. Gold -Ringe halte ich persönlich für unnötigen Firlefanz)|supergri


.


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich fische die Bp seit über 10 Jahren, und habe die Rute in verschiedenen Ring Varianten. Ich würde mir die BP nur noch mit Titanium Gold Cermet 3-Steg Ringen bauen lassen. Nicht wegen der Farbe, oder um zu brotzen, sondern wegen dem Gewicht. Die Cermet Ringe haben den entscheidenten Vorteil, dass sie nur halb so viel wiegen, wie ein Fuji Sic 3 Steg Ring. Das macht die Rute in der Spitze etwas schneller. Mit Sic 3 Steg Ringen wird die BP zu kopflastig. Wenn es unbedingt Sic Ringe sein müssen, würde ich den 30er Leitring in 3 Steg nehmen, und die restlichen 4 Ringe in 2 -Seg. Auf jeden Fall würde ich bei der orginal 5+1 30-12  Beringung bleiben. Bitte nicht die 6+1 Sic 3 -Steg Variante. Das ist eine Vergewaltigung des sowieso etwas kopflastigem Blanks.


----------



## Alexander112 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was fischt ihr denn für eine Rolle auf der BP ???


----------



## NorbertF (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Stella 4000FB


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Für diese Größenordnung von Forel[/U]len ist die Rute das Beste ,was ich je gefischt habe.
> Nur wer mit der BP so einen Drill erlebt hat, kann da mitreden, alle ande#d#dren Meinungen sind für mich nicht relevant.
> Diese Rute ist was für Großfischjäger, die regelmässig Kapitale fangen.#6
> Und es ist  k e i n e  Spinnrute im eigentlichen Sinne.


Dann muß ich mal ein wenig erklären: Das ist zuerst (und sei es nur meiner Einschätzung nach) eine auf möglichst hohe Drillsicherheit ausgelegte "Oparute", Ami-Krams eben.  :m   Leichtigkeit, Taktilität, Microausschläge, ruhige exakte Spitzenführung, Weitwurf: Fehlanzeige
Mit anderen (aus dem Nachbarthread z.B.) kann man aber wesentlich mehr Spaß (und etwa doppelten Drillspaß) haben, richtig was vom Fisch spüren, und auch mit 20Pfündern kein bischen Problem haben die notfalls zu beherrschen. 
Aber vlt. wird Dir Birger das mal demonstrieren, der hat jetzt auch mehr auf Fun downgesettlet. Light-Tackle (und das trotzdem unsichtbar-kräftig) ist ja selbst in Norge in.  :vik:
So long denn, natürlich kann mit mit einem "German Catfisch Rütchen" auch Forellen fangen. Trotzdem wird sich wohl kein MeFo-Angler oder dergleichen Großforellenangler mit sowas abgeben. #d Für mich hat das ein bischen vom Bergepanzer bei der Kartoffelernte - aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## bassking (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Zanderjaeger- man merkt dass Du weißt, wovon Du sprichst.

Sehe ich genauso- 5+1 ist optimal (und spart Geld für den 7. ,hehe).

Gold Cermet ist nunmal das Non plus Ultra...Nachteil, dass es die Ringeinlagen mal raushaut,
wenn´s kracht.

Optik ist Geschmackssache...sieht aber schon sehr schön aus, wie ich finde...aber Manche mögen´s eher unauffällig.

Übrigens- Richtung Uwe- Du hast Recht, dass die Drilleigenschaften spitze sind- sowohl die BP. als auch ihr "Nachfolgemodell" haben die erforderliche Schnelligkeit und Härte zum Gufieren...

Das Erstaunliche: Im Drill "schaltet" der Blank plötzlich um und Kopfstösse werden souverän abgefedert ...im Gegensatz zur eher holzigen Aktion anderer hier diskutierter hochwertiger Blanks...

Für den "Harten" unter den Twisteranglern sind die TP. und die BP. die besten Ruten am Markt- meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.

Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Gold Cermet ist nunmal das Non plus Ultra...Nachteil, dass es die Ringeinlagen mal raushaut,
> wenn´s kracht.


Oh mann, soviel sinnreiches in einem Satz. #d
Damit hast Du gerade schlagend bewiesen, daß das Zeugs nur begrenzt taugt, eben eingeschränkt einsetzbar ist. Die Haltbarkeit von Ringen ist ein wichtiges Kriterium, auch gegen Crash. Im Boot oder auf Steinpackungen eine Dauerbedrohung. Aber Du hast ja immer ein Polsterkissen für die Rute dabei oder machst besondere Turnübungen 
Außerdem (und das ist pure Physik und im WWW nachlesbar) ist die GoldCermet Einlage weicher als eine SIC Einlage, sogar erheblich. Für alle, die mit den Ringen auch Angeln und dann noch gar garstige Geflechtschnüre durch pfeifen lassen, ist das ein Unterschied, weil Abrieb der Feind der Ringe ist. Wer nur ein bischen Schwebstaub in seiner evtl. noch darüber laufende Flaschenbürste des Typs PowerPro oder TufLineXP hat, merkt den Härteunterschied dann schnell.

Den aufgebrezelten Angeberstatus werden die GoldCermet-Ringe jedenfalls nicht so schnell los. :q
Und ein weiterer Kram, der unnütz in der Sonne rumblitzert. :g Schon mal ein Jäger mit einer hochglanzverchromten oder goldpolierten Jagdbüchse gesehen? Das stellt doch den Grundnutzen schon in Frage, und der ist an sich klar definiert.


----------



## bassking (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Angel Det.

Es handelt sich um hochwertigstes Angelgerät- entsprechend empfindlich.

Stürze auf Steine und Herumknallen im Boot sollten dringend unterbleiben...das gilt übrigens für jeder Rute...nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Ist diese Aussage irgendwie unverständlich?
Übermäßige Sorgfalt (in Watte packen) ist meiner Meinung nach übrigens nicht nötig...aber Umsicht.

Das sollte man als Besitzer einer bspw. Harrison aber wissen, sonst ist die Freude mitunter kurz.

Die Informationen bzgl. der Ringe habe ich von einem Rutenbauer- der optische Aspekt ist wie gesagt Geschmackssache.

Wenn sich Jemand auch am Erscheinungsbild der Goldie´s erfreut (neben des übrigen Qualitätsvorsprungs) - willst Du dem das verübeln?

..dann kann man gleich den Ein oder Anderen belächeln, der sich für blauen "Zierlack" entscheidet...farblich auch diskutabel.

Die ästhetischen Komponenten zählen für den Einen mehr- für den Anderen weniger- und sind subjektiv.

JEDER Ring sollte sauber sein- putzt Du Deine Ringe nicht bevor Du mal wieder Angeln gehst?

Ich schon ! Ist eine Sache von 30 Sekunden...das sind aber eher Aktionen, um die Schnur zu schützen..die Gold Cermet werden von den üblichen Partikeln nicht beschädigt.

Aber Eines stimmt schon: Mehr Fische wird man mit den Ringen auch nicht fangen !

Gewehre mit Angeln vergleichen...naja.

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Living Dead (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Wenn sich Jemand auch am Erscheinungsbild der Goldie´s erfreut (neben des übrigen Qualitätsvorsprungs) - willst Du dem das verübeln?
> 
> 
> Gruß, Bassking.



Und worin besteht dieser jetzt genau? Sic ist einfach härter. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Bassking. Ich habe wirklich schon viele Spin Ruten ausprobiert, auch die aktuellen Harrison Modelle. Da gibt es auf den ersten Eindruck schon super Rütchen. Die auch für die normale anglerei völlig ausreichen. Wenn man jedoch wirklich grosse Fische im Drill hat, kann der BP keine andere Rute in dieser Wg. Klasse das Wasser reichen.
Als Rolle fische ich Stella 4000 FA, und seit neuestem eine TWINPOWER 4000 MG.


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wo ist das Problem ? Wenn sich ein Gold Cermet verabschiedet, kommt einfach ein neuer auf die BP.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um hochwertigstes Angelgerät- entsprechend empfindlich.


Das widerspricht der Definition von hochwertig bzw. ist mißverständlich, wieder so ein Faktor wo man endlos drüber diskutieren könnte (und dauernd getan wird):
Der gerne gebrauchte (und verbrauchte) Marketing-Werbe-Verarschungsbegriff "hochwertig" sagt so nichts bzw. ist manipulierend: Hohe Werte, in welcher Skala? Von absolut hochwertig kann man nur sprechen, wenn alle Parameter in den hohen Werten stehen, also alles ziemlich optimal ist. Genau das ist aber nicht der Fall, wenigstens ein Faktor steht nicht im hohen Wertebereich, darum ist es auch nicht wirklich hochwertig, sondern nur teilweise hochwertig.

Genau um diese Auffassungs- bzw. Bewertungsunterschiede drehen sich die vielen Diskussionen bei den Spinnfischern, ob Ringe, Ruten, Rollen, Schnüre usw.
Sobald man mehrfach und verschiedene Bewertungsskalen anlegt, bekommt man ein ganz anderes Bild als wenn jemand auf seiner einen favorisierten Eigenschaft herumreitet. Jemand anders favorisiert eine andere Eigenschaft, schon kann man sich langwierig im Kreis herum drehen, streiten und diskutieren, ein größeres Allgemeinbild bringt erst die Auflösung. Das mal ganz grundsätzlich dazu gesagt. Mir geht es um Übersicht und Allgemeingültigkeit bzw. Vergleichbarkeit, nicht jemandem was schlechtzureden. Vergleiche so gut es eben geht mit dem gesammelten Faktenmaterial.



> Stürze auf Steine und Herumknallen im Boot sollten dringend unterbleiben...das gilt übrigens für jeder Rute...nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr - wie man so schön sagt . Sollte ja, 100% Zustimmung, aber die Realität und die vorkommenden Unfälle halten sich einfach nicht (immer) daran. Wieviel Schrot+Schreddelfestigkeit jemand von seinem Gerät erwartet bzw. auf wieviel er zu verzichten bereit ist und sich besonders sorgfältig drum kümmert, das ist auch so ein sehr subjektiver Bewertungsfaktor, den man zwar allgemein bewerten kann, jemandem aber nicht vorschreiben kann, da das subjektive Handling und die Gepflogenheiten im persönichen Anforderungsvordergrund stehen, auch kaum änderbar sind.
Die SS304 Ringe haben z.B. viele Liebhaber, wieso wohl, wo sie doch einige eindeutige Nachteile haben (einige Werte).



> Das sollte man als Besitzer einer bspw. Harrison aber wissen, sonst ist die Freude mitunter kurz.


Harrison-Besitzer probieren auch mal gerne was aus, sei es Forscherdrang oder Koboldhaftigkeit, die Stürze und Schnellablagen auf der Steinpackung hat die eine erste VHF-"Testrute" jedenfalls gut überstanden, genauso das Absensen etlicher feiner Astspitzen und etliche Querfeldeintouren durch Stock+Stein. So empfindlich sind sie auch wieder nicht, immerhin ist eine 45er VHF so leicht, daß sie sich mit ihrem (stürzenden) Eigengewicht gerade nicht selber erschlägt . Die Kratzer im Lack nach einer Saison sind aber sichtbar, das kann man hinnehmen, oder was gegen tun, oder ignorieren.

Empfindlichkeit zusammengebaut beim Angeln ist eh nicht das besondere Crashthema, Transportschäden sind da viel relevanter, im Auto, Keller usw., Crashvorbereitungen kommen großteils daher.



> Wenn sich Jemand auch am Erscheinungsbild der Goldie´s erfreut (neben des übrigen Qualitätsvorsprungs) - willst Du dem das verübeln?


Nein, verübeln auf keinen Fall, jeder soll damit glücklich werden was ihn anspricht. Vor allem auch selber ausprobieren, nur wirklich gemachte Erfahrungen bringen oft die eigene Weiterentwicklung, manches geht auch nicht durch Hörensagen oder Lesen (selbst im Forum). 
Ein bischen Lästerei muß man aber ertragen können, das gehört dazu, bei jeder Community . Ein Vorrecht der Erfahreneren, immerhin gibt das auch ein bestimmte Vorwarnung oder Vorinformation, und irgendwas braucht jeder als Brainfutter, und Spaß muß sowieso sein! :m



> ..dann kann man gleich den Ein oder Anderen belächeln, der sich für blauen "Zierlack" entscheidet...farblich auch diskutabel.
> 
> Die ästhetischen Komponenten zählen für den Einen mehr- für den Anderen weniger- und sind subjektiv.


Das ist das mit der Appetitlichkeit, Auge ißt erheblich mit, ganz klar. Im Zweifelsfall gibt es für mich begründbar aber einen Prioritätsunterschied, wenn es heißt: Funktion contra Optik? #c 
Ich schätze doch, die meisten sehen es genauso, daß zuverlässige Funktion mehr zählt als Optik.



> JEDER Ring sollte sauber sein- putzt Du Deine Ringe nicht bevor Du mal wieder Angeln gehst?
> Ich schon ! Ist eine Sache von 30 Sekunden...das sind aber eher Aktionen, um die Schnur zu schützen..


Mann, hab ich ein Schwein: Brauche ich in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr, weil Trinkwasserqualität in den Seen und Teichen. :vik: 
War aber auch schon anders, und vor allem setzt es sich auch der Schnur fest, auch auf Mono, die schon etwas aufwendiger wieder zu reinigen ist.



> Gewehre mit Angeln vergleichen...naja.


Gewalttätig und tödlich sind beide, das ist doch wohl klar. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Wenn man jedoch wirklich grosse Fische im Drill hat, kann der BP keine andere Rute in dieser Wg. Klasse das Wasser reichen.


Womit begründest Du das? Ich kenne und besitze tw. mehrere Ruten, die eine BP bzw. Catfisch zu ziemlich veraltetem langweiligen Carbon werden lassen, eben eine unspezialisierte und damit einem jeden Spezialisten unterlegene Rute.
Ich führe jetzt mal nur die UltraSpin, die Seahawk XSB und die VT120 auf, die mehr Power, mehr Anschlagshärte und mehr Speed haben, dabei nicht schwerer oder sogar leichter sind, vor allem auch eine härte Anschlagskraft und mehr Spitzenruhe bringen, die in den meisten Fällen den Fisch überhaupt erst an den Haken bringt - immerhin die wichtigste Eigenschaft einer Rute. 
"Selbstmörder" kann natürlich jede haken.


----------



## NorbertF (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann muß ich mal ein wenig erklären: Das ist zuerst (und sei es nur meiner Einschätzung nach) eine auf möglichst hohe Drillsicherheit ausgelegte "Oparute", Ami-Krams eben.  :m   Leichtigkeit, Taktilität, Microausschläge, ruhige exakte Spitzenführung, Weitwurf: Fehlanzeige



Das mit der Drillsicherheit stimmt. Drillaussteiger gehören komplett der Vergangenheit an. Das findest du schlecht? Ok, deine Sache :q
Exakte Führung Fehlanzeige? Vielleicht angelst du den für die Rute falschen Stil, möglich. Ich finde es genial wie man mit der BP die Köder führen und spüren kann.
Weitwurf Fehlanzeige? Sicher nicht! Das kann ich jetzt schier nicht glauben dass du sowas schreibst wenn du schonmal eine gefischt hast. Oder hast du eher den ruckartigen Auswurfstil? Das mag sie nicht so.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Womit begründest Du das? Ich kenne und besitze tw. mehrere Ruten, die eine BP bzw. Catfisch zu ziemlich veraltetem langweiligen Carbon werden lassen, eben eine unspezialisierte und damit einem jeden Spezialisten unterlegene Rute.
> Ich führe jetzt mal nur die UltraSpin, die Seahawk XSB und die VT120 auf, die mehr Power, mehr Anschlagshärte und mehr Speed haben, dabei nicht schwerer oder sogar leichter sind, vor allem auch eine härte Anschlagskraft und mehr Spitzenruhe bringen, die in den meisten Fällen den Fisch überhaupt erst an den Haken bringt - immerhin die wichtigste Eigenschaft einer Rute.
> "Selbstmörder" kann natürlich jede haken.



Jetzt wirds aber lustig  Selbstmörder haken...ich spür jeden Zupfer an der BP. Kommt mir alles etwas komisch vor was du da schreibst?


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

AngelDet !! Die Fische bei uns im Rhein wissen nicht das die BP anscheinend veraltet ist. Mir ist es auch egal was für eine Marke auf der Rute steht. Die Rute muss nur fische fangen-sonst nichts !!Ich fische im Rhein hauptsächlich auf Zander. In den letzten Jahren bekomme ich immer öfter grosse Welse an den Haken. Da brauch icheine Rute die etwas kann !! Die VT 120 habe ich ca. 2 Monate lang gefischt, bis sie dann beim Drill eines Welses direkt über dem Handteil gebrochen ist. Dasselbe ist mir mit der VHF bis 90 Gramm passiet. Aus diesem Grund sind die Ruten für mich unbrauchbar. Bei meinen BP ist mir das noch nie passiert. Zum Thema Köderführung: Ich fische die BP schon über 10 Jahre, und denke, dass ich weiss wie man mit dieser Rute die Köder führen muss. Angel Du mit Deinen Harrison, und lass mir bitte meine BP.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das mit der Drillsicherheit stimmt. Drillaussteiger gehören komplett der Vergangenheit an. Das findest du schlecht? Ok, deine Sache :q


Ganz einfach: Drillpufferung ist direkt konträr zu taktiler Härte, ganz natürlich. Ich bevorzuge mehr Härte um den Fisch besser zu spüren, besser zu haken und im Drill etwas mehr zu zittern. Das ist (mir) dann nicht so langweilig. 



> Exakte Führung Fehlanzeige? Vielleicht angelst du den für die Rute falschen Stil, möglich. Ich finde es genial wie man mit der BP die Köder führen und spüren kann.


Ich finde sie im Vergleich zu VHF und VT unexakt, aber nur weil die das besser können und ich die schon gewöhnt bin (war). 



> Weitwurf Fehlanzeige? Sicher nicht! Das kann ich jetzt schier nicht glauben dass du sowas schreibst wenn du schonmal eine gefischt hast. Oder hast du eher den ruckartigen Auswurfstil? Das mag sie nicht so.


Richtig - ich bin mehr Ruck-Werfer, hab schon 2mal alles erdenkliche mit ner BP probiert im A-B-Vergleich zu anderen Ruten.
Explosiver kurzer Wurf aus dem Handgelenk, sehr schnelles Umsetzen und Richtungswechsel, ich hantiere gerne wie mit einem Florett. Paßt nicht zu dieser Rute, die recht weit aufschwingende Spitze halt. |rolleyes

Um auch mal was (wieder) gutes drüber zu sagen  : Universell ist die Rute aber schon, geht vieles mit und sie ist auch vom Blank her kein Sensibelchen. Das sind klare Pros. Als Reise/Tourenrute z.B. ist das Klasse. 

Wenn ich aber genau weiß was ich wo angel, und sei es Welse fischen gehen, dann gibt es genau dafür bessere bruchfestere passendere günstigere Spezialisten, und das ist eben dann möglich wenn man sowas schon hat oder sich passend beschafft.


----------



## fireline (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem ? Wenn sich ein Gold Cermet verabschiedet, kommt einfach ein neuer auf die BP.










seh das genauso,die rute is ein gebrauchsgegenstand genau wie des auto


mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Die Rute muss nur fische fangen-sonst nichts !!Ich fische im Rhein hauptsächlich auf Zander. In den letzten Jahren bekomme ich immer öfter grosse Welse an den Haken.


Das hört sich vernünftig und erfolgreich an, genau in der Kombination (Vornehmlich Zanderei und Welsbeifang) kann die Rute auftrumpfen, geb ich gerne zu.



> Da brauch icheine Rute die etwas kann !! Die VT 120 habe ich ca. 2 Monate lang gefischt, bis sie dann beim Drill eines Welses direkt über dem Handteil gebrochen ist. Dasselbe ist mir mit der VHF bis 90 Gramm passiet. Aus diesem Grund sind die Ruten für mich unbrauchbar.


Das hört sich weniger gut an. Kann ich mir zwar nicht so richtig vorstellen bei richtigen Einsatz der Ruten, die HTs kenne ich und die kann man an sich nicht durchbrechen außer die im Schraubstock einzuspannen und voll dagegen brechen, aber es wird dann wohl an der spezifischen Angelsituation liegen, wo Deine Ruten extrem überlastet wurden. Vlt. beschreibst Du noch was dazu?  Ich kann mir sowas nur vorstellen, wenn man den Fisch wirklich auf Biegen und Brechen ziemlich im Nahkampf halten will. 
Das kann eine bruchfeste Balzer Magna Magic ab 140g'ler aber dann noch erheblich besser - kannste den Fisch auch gleich noch so eher mit rausheben, nur mal wieder angemerkt .



> und lass mir bitte meine BP.


Natürlich, soll jeder mit Fischen wo er am besten mit klar kommt. #6
Nur Vergleichen muß auch erlaubt sein, sonst bekommt man nicht heraus was wofür optimal taugt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem ? Wenn sich ein Gold Cermet verabschiedet, kommt einfach ein neuer auf die BP.


Snobismus pur oder wie? Erstmal ist das Angeln dann mit der Rute zuende. Wie lange dauert das (korrekte) Replacement? Machst Du das mal eben selber?

Außerdem schleppen BP-Angler ja meist gerade keine Ersatzruten herum, wie das spezialisierte Angler eher mal tun. Die können dann am Superbeißtag wo es eher mal hektisch (und Rutengefährend) zugeht und die Fische Schlange stehen weiter fangen, während der ausgefallene Ring dann wohl für eine lange Nase bei dem ersatzlosen Angler sorgen dürfte. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> seh das genauso,die rute is ein gebrauchsgegenstand genau wie des auto


Richtig! #6 Der Gebrauchswert sollte aber schon möglichst hoch sein. Ein Auto was dauernd nicht startet oder dauernd in der Werkstatt für Tage steht, ist auch kein gutes Auto.


----------



## NorbertF (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Angeldet: Florett ist die BP keins, das stimmt 
Aber ne ultrageile Spinnrute für Dickfische. Wenn man mal nen metrigen Wels auf 1 Minute plattgedrillt hat, dann staunt man schon.
Die dickeren sind mir bis jetzt alle wegen Unvermögen meinerseits abhanden gekommen. Aber das wird noch...ich brauch strammere Wadel damit ich besser gegehalten kann aufm Belly


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Im Rhein muss man die Fische oftmals halten, weil sie Dir sonst in die Ketten von den Bojen rennen. Dann wird halt mal die Bremse zu gemacht. Mit der BP schaffe ich es dann meistens den Fischen den Kopf zu drehen, damit sie in eine andere Richtung schwimmen. Bei genau dieser Aktion, haben sich die Harrison verabschiedet. Leider weiss man nie wenn ein Wels beisst, sonst könnte man gleich mit einer stabileren Rute fischen. Ich will auch nicht wochenlang mit einem Welsknüppel auf Zander fischen,bis wieder mal ein Wels beisst. Das macht mir keinen Spass. Und deshalb fische ich die BP.


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Den gleichen Blank gibt es auch noch bis zu 2 Klassen leichter,wurde aber wohl noch nicht als Spinnrute aufgebaut.
Ich werde mir nächstes Jahr die leichteste Version dieses Fliegenrutenblanks mal aufbauen lassen.Das wäre dann eventuell auch was für die Meerforellenangler, mal abwarten.
Wenn das eine BP "light" würde,für die etwas leichtere Fischerei, da käm doch mal gut.

An der normalen BP fische ich dann hoffentlich eine Stella FW,die bei einem Händler angeblich seit langer Zeit im Regal liegen soll.
Sollte das ein Irrtum sein,(hab sie noch nicht selbst gesehen) dann wirds die Stella FB werden.
Eine Twinpower 2500FB wartet auch auf Ihren Einsatz,mal sehen,wie sich die mit der BP fischen lässt.
Hat da vielleicht jemand Erfahrung?

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Im Rhein muss man die Fische oftmals halten, weil sie Dir sonst in die Ketten von den Bojen rennen. Dann wird halt mal die Bremse zu gemacht. Mit der BP schaffe ich es dann meistens den Fischen den Kopf zu drehen, damit sie in eine andere Richtung schwimmen. Bei genau dieser Aktion, haben sich die Harrison verabschiedet. Leider weiss man nie wenn ein Wels beisst, sonst könnte man gleich mit einer stabileren Rute fischen. Ich will auch nicht wochenlang mit einem Welsknüppel auf Zander fischen,bis wieder mal ein Wels beisst. Das macht mir keinen Spass. Und deshalb fische ich die BP.


Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, wo bei der Harrison Ende ist, da kommt bei der BP erst das, was sie ausmacht, sie gibt immer noch nach und ermüdet den Fisch enorm schnell.
Die Rute erledigt das ganz allein , erst bei Vollbelastung zeigen sich die Vorteile des Fliegenblanks, der ja für Marline und ähnliche Großfische gebaut wurde und dafür ausgelegt ist.
Ich betone immer wieder, das normale Fische nichts für die BP sind, das macht keinen Spaß,aber r i c h t i g e Granaten im Drill, da zeigt die BP was sie kann,für kleinere Fische sind die Harrison Ruten eher geeignet.Gefallen mir auch gut, aber für das, was ich anglerisch demnächst vorhabe,kann ich die nach dem Praxistest nicht gebrauchen.
Habe beide gefischt ,nacheinander.Die Großforellen schlitzten am XXL Gummifisch im Drill alle aus,sobald sie schwerer als 5kg waren, bei den BP nicht eine.Das war schon einmal ausschlaggebend für die Kaufentscheidung.
Das waren allerdings auch die unspektekulärsten Großforellendrills,die ich je erlebt habe, an der BP.
Da haben die kurzen Drillphasen mit der Harrison weit mehr Spass gemacht,bis zum Ausschlitzen,leider.
Ich ziehe da in Zukunft doch meine Fliegenruten der Klassen 5-7 vor,das macht richtig Spass,es war ja auch nur ein Test an meinem Zuchtteich, um mal zu direkt zu vergleichen.
Die gefangenen Fische mussten eh umgesetzt werden.das passte ganz gut.


Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## NorbertF (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Bei den Forellen hab ich mit meiner VHF 30 auch 80% Drillaussteiger.
An der BP bleiben sie kleben. Ich fisch zwar nicht drauf, aber wenn trotzdem eine beisst dann ists halt mal so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Im Rhein muss man die Fische oftmals halten, weil sie Dir sonst in die Ketten von den Bojen rennen. Dann wird halt mal die Bremse zu gemacht. Mit der BP schaffe ich es dann meistens den Fischen den Kopf zu drehen, damit sie in eine andere Richtung schwimmen. Bei genau dieser Aktion, haben sich die Harrison verabschiedet. Leider weiss man nie wenn ein Wels beisst, sonst könnte man gleich mit einer stabileren Rute fischen. Ich will auch nicht wochenlang mit einem Welsknüppel auf Zander fischen,bis wieder mal ein Wels beisst. Das macht mir keinen Spass. Und deshalb fische ich die BP.


Das kann ich nachvollziehen. Und da sieht man man wo solche Diskussionen hinführen und wozu sie gut sind. :m

Und bringt mich zum grübeln, wegen der geplanten Beschaffung einer 9ft 120er VT. Die ist im HT im A-B-Vergleich einer aufgebauten wirklich dünner als meine 3m/10ft 75er Primeur Spin (alte Harrison Type nicht VT). Und die 9ft VHF Blanks sind mir irgendwie schon ein bischen vom Bauchgefühl her zu dünn im HT und jetzt noch sowas. |rolleyes
Zu dünn für richtig Powerdrills, scharfer Überlastknick, kann ich mir schon vorstellen.

z.B. bei der 30g VHF-Version ist das HT der 3,20m etwa doppelt so schwer wie das der 2,70m, während die ST exakt gleich schwer sind. Verbunden mit dem weit dickeren HT Durchmesser des 3,20m(=10ft6) HT ist das eine ganz andere Power, man kann im Ernstfall wohl von 3x mehr ausgehen, und trotzdem weichere Spitze. Daher nochmal die Nachfrage: Die ver(b/g)lichene VHF90 und die VT120 waren (höchstwahrscheinlich) wie die BP auch 9ft Blanks?

Das BP-Verhalten mit der zusätzlichen versteckten Kraftreserve gefällt mir ja schließlich auch sehr gut, weil sehr nützlich im Fall der Fälle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, wo bei der Harrison Ende ist, da kommt bei der BP erst das, was sie ausmacht, sie gibt immer noch nach und ermüdet den Fisch enorm schnell.


Hier auch mal die Frage, mit welchen Harrisons hast Du denn verglichen? Die von Bubbel?
Bestimmt nicht mit der 3,20m Meerforellenrute oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



NorbertF schrieb:


> das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen. Bei den Forellen hab ich mit meiner VHF 30 auch 80% Drillaussteiger.
> An der BP bleiben sie kleben. Ich fisch zwar nicht drauf, aber wenn trotzdem eine beisst dann ists halt mal so.


Norbert, so ganz wundert mich das nicht. Die 9fter hat eine (relativ) recht schwere starke GuFi-Angel Spitze und ein dünnes leichtes damit recht weiches HT. Die Barsche gehen damit auch leicht mal ab.   Wenn es paßt, würde ich auf Forellen eine Mono wie Stroft GTM 0,18-0,22m fischen.

Die 3,20m/10ft6 ist von daher eine ganz andere Rute, viel geschmeidiger, die 2,30er aber auch wieder, nochmal härter und knalliger, nix für Forellen, aber selbst dicke Köderbrummer. Insofern kann man hier überhaupt nicht von einer auf die andere schließen, ich habe sogar noch eine Sonder-3m-30g Rute und kenne somit 4 verschiedene sehr unterschiedlich ausfallende Typen, für die ich recht unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete sehe.


----------



## NorbertF (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

3,20 oder auch nur 3 Meter ist nichts für mich, das ist alles viel zu lang.
Vielleicht an der Küste zum MeFo blinkern, mag sein.
Alles über 2,7 Meter ist für mich unbrauchbar.


----------



## taxel (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hab ich auch gemacht, wo bei der Harrison Ende ist, da kommt bei der BP erst das, was sie ausmacht, sie gibt immer noch nach und ermüdet den Fisch enorm schnell.
> Die Rute erledigt das ganz allein , erst bei Vollbelastung zeigen sich die Vorteile des *Fliegenblanks*, der ja für Marline und ähnliche Großfische gebaut wurde und dafür ausgelegt ist.
> Ich betone immer wieder, das normale Fische nichts für die BP sind, das macht keinen Spaß,aber r i c h t i g e Granaten im Drill, da zeigt die BP was sie kann,für kleinere Fische sind die Harrison Ruten eher geeignet.Gefallen mir auch gut, aber für das, was ich anglerisch demnächst vorhabe,kann ich die nach dem Praxistest nicht gebrauchen.
> Habe beide gefischt ,nacheinander.Die Großforellen schlitzten am XXL Gummifisch im Drill alle aus,sobald sie schwerer als 5kg waren, bei den BP nicht eine.Das war schon einmal ausschlaggebend für die Kaufentscheidung.
> ...



Hallo Uwe,

das Gerücht mit dem Fliegenblank hatte sich doch erledigt? Klick.

Da wird Mister Hastings damit zitiert, dass der BP-Blank eine Spezialanfertigung ist und nicht mit dem spekulierten Fliegenblank identisch ist.

Oder gibt es von irgendwo neue Infos? Habe ich was verpasst?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## bassking (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ihr schreibt ja so Viel...da kann man gar nicht schnell genug Stellung zu nehmen...

Mal so kurz überflogen: Zanderjaeger- wir verstehen uns...hast die Topeigenschaften der Hastings- Ruten super beschrieben.

Die von mir gefischte TP. ist sogar noch einen Ticken steifer...so, und jetzt kommt das große Aha- Erlebnis: Selbst mittlere Fische machen an diesen Ruten immernoch Spaß !

Der Biss knallt voll in den Blank, der Anhieb sitzt bei ordentlichen Fischen und gut montierten Gummiködern so gut wie immer .
Wozu eine weiche Twisterrute? Um mit dem Fisch noch ein wenig zu "spielen"? Der Druck auf einer harten Rute kommt nunmal viel besser beim Angler an, als das weiche "Herumgeschwabbel" der "Feinfühligen" - Spinnruten.

Auch die immer wieder gemachte Aussage: "Ich brauche eine feine, sensible Spitze damit ich Alles spüre"..ist doch Quark.

Was will man denn: Kontrolle oder Schwabbelei?

Norbert- Danke für den Hinweis mit den Drillaussteigern: Ich hatte es mich eigentlich nicht getraut, zu schreiben..aus Befürchtung, dass ich belächelt werde: DRILLAUSSTEIGER SIND ÄUßERST SELTEN ..Volle Unterschrift !

Der Haken wird durch die Steifigkeit der Rute bei einem zügigen Anschlag mit guten, ausreichend großen Jighaken zuverlässig gesetzt...dann arbeitet der gesamte Blank im Drill...je nach Größe des Fisches.

Bei einer Harrison spielt sich die Kraftübertragung an den Blank meiner Empfindung nach eher im oberen Drittel ab...was zur Überbelastung führen könnte.

Aber Nichts gegen diese Ruten..sind sehr gute Qualitätsprodukte- mir allerdings zu holzig-hart in der Anwendung.

Eine BP/TP. fischt Alles: Blinker, Wobbler, Gummi..ein echter Allrounder.

Schnelligkeit...ja, viel diskutiert und der Ein oder Andere will ja Vorteile bei den übrigen Blanks bspw. Harrison erkannt haben.

Wenn Dies so ist, spielen sich die Unterschiede im Minimalbereich ab- und sind so gering, dass sie beim Fischen praktisch nicht ins Gewicht fallen.

Die BP/TP. hat aber immer noch den Trumpf der "Tiefenwirkung" im Drill...den Andere vielleicht so ausgeprägt nicht haben.

Übrigens: Sagt mal dem Roland und Micha von PB. ins Gesicht, sie würden "veraltete" oder Ruten fischen, die "langsamer" oder "nachteiliger " wären als Eure...ich glaub´, die holen dann erstmal ein "paar" Fangbildchen aus dem Mäppchen..hehehe.

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Bei einer Harrison spielt sich die Kraftübertragung an den Blank meiner Empfindung nach eher im oberen Drittel ab...was zur Überbelastung führen könnte.


Das gilt nur für einige wenige, längst nicht alle. 
Immerhin gibt es 11 verschiedene VHFs und 8 verschiedene VTs alleine bei mad, aber nur 1 BP und 1 TP (deren leichte bis 70g fischt irgendwie keiner?). :m

Wenn ich nur mal meine 3m 150er VHF nehme, die ist zwar schon ein bischen derbe, aber da sind BP und TP eben dünne schwache Strohhalme gegen, und die Power liegt in einer ganz anderen Klasse. Das ist auch Harrison und VHF. 
Kann ich zwar erst ordentlich Köder ab 20g fischen, 10g geht einfach nicht mehr. 
Bei Fischen ab 2m dürfte die dann auch richtig Aktion zeigen. :m 

Eine feinspitzige mit Powerhandteil versehene Harrison macht das alles viel viel besser als eine Mittelrückgrad-GuFier Optimierte, aber das muß man erstmal verglichen haben. Daher habe ich wohl eine andere Erfahrung  gemacht, aber interessant das mal alles zusammen zu puzzeln.


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*






da könnte man ja noch Wochen und Monate diskutieren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
Sehr interessant,was hier so alles für Meinungen und Erfahrungen zusammenkommen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber so langsam hab ich das Gefühl, das man eine BP nicht mit einer Harrison vergleichen sollte, irgendwie hinkt das,meiner Meinung nach.
Bei Harrison gibt es ja auch viele verschiedene Modelle, von der BP nur eine Variante.
Es gibt eben keinen Harrison Blank, der vergleichbar ist, da kann man reden wie man will. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trotzdem allen Viel Spass beim Fischen,egal mit welchem Tackle.|wavey:
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Expertenmeinung erbeten:

Ist es praktikabel, eine original nachgebaute "Blechpeitsche" mit einer Multirolle zum (leichten) Wallerspinnfischen zu benutzen? #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Expertenmeinung erbeten:
> 
> Ist es praktikabel, eine original nachgebaute "Blechpeitsche" mit einer Multirolle zum (leichten) Wallerspinnfischen zu benutzen? #c


Zähl doch mal die Ringe nach und sag wieviele. 
5+1 für 2,70m und stehende Multi ist ein bischen dürftig.


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Zähl doch mal die Ringe nach und sag wieviele.
> 5+1 für 2,70m und stehende Multi ist ein bischen dürftig.


 
Original 5+1!
Nix gut, oder wie? |uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Original 5+1!
> Nix gut, oder wie? |uhoh:


Die doppelte Zahl wär besser! :m


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Original 5+1!
> Nix gut, oder wie? |uhoh:


 
@burn
Definitiv zu wenig #d. Es müßten wohl mindestens 7+1 sein. Robert hat an meiner VT -75 und -120 - ich kann gerade nicht nachzählen - glaube ich 10+1 verbaut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

In der C.Weckesser-Liste sind für 9ft 
10+1 als multi-stationär Rutenaufbau und
11+1 als multi Rutenaufbau aufgeführt.

Volker, ich denke es sind 10+1, übrigens sehr (selten) schön gemachte Ringe! #6


----------



## Bernhard* (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> @burn
> Definitiv zu wenig #d. Es müßten wohl mindestens 7+1 sein. Robert hat an meiner VT -75 und -120 - ich kann gerade nicht nachzählen - glaube ich 10+1 verbaut.


 
Du hast da aber dann nen ganz normalen Rollenhalter und keinen Trigger drauf, oder?
Ich hätte da ein wenig Anst, dass mir die Rolle bei nem Wallerbiss aus den Händen gerissen wird. Die Hand umfasst ja nur die Multi und bleibt nicht am Rollenfuss der Statio hängen...

Edit:

Wollte nur ein vernünftiges Einsatzgebiet für meine übrige Shimano Calcutta 251 finden und liebäugle jetzt schon wieder mit einer Firejerk Hardbait H.

Fuck! Goddamned Monkey on my back! #q


----------



## Birger (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Fuck! Goddamned Monkey on my back! #q



Ist schon wieder Winter ne Börni...


----------



## rainer1962 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Ist schon wieder Winter ne Börni...


 

jaja jetzt wirds wieder gefährlich bei ihm, wenn er wenig bis gar nicht ans Wasser kommt, dann wälzt er Kataloge und die jeweiligen Internetseiten lernt er auswendig, bombadiert uns hier mit Fragen über fragen, irgendwann kommt dann Vollzugsmeldung und, Oh Gott im Juni merkt er dass er nicht mehr tanken kann weil er sein Konto durch tacklekauf heillos überzogen hat, da er dann nicht mehr mim Auto ans Wasser kann und das mim Fahrrad oder zu Fuß erledigen muss, sucht er dann in japan die Rute die er aufm Gepäckträger transportieren kann:q|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Ich hätte da ein wenig Anst, dass mir die Rolle bei nem Wallerbiss aus den Händen gerissen wird. Die Hand umfasst ja nur die Multi und bleibt nicht am Rollenfuss der Statio hängen...


Ne griffige überstehende sehr stabile Abschlußkappe hilft auch notfalls im Fall der Fälle, und was meinst Du, wie du festhältst wenn dir jemand die Rute klauen will!  
Kenn ich von Ruten-Klaue-Hängern beim Schleppen, da geht das Adrenalin und die Reflexe auf Höchsttouren :m :q 

Und dann eben noch die Bremse passend einstellen, nicht mehr als zum Haken setzen nötig ...


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Du hast da aber dann nen ganz normalen Rollenhalter und keinen Trigger drauf, oder?
> Ich hätte da ein wenig Anst, dass mir die Rolle bei nem Wallerbiss aus den Händen gerissen wird. Die Hand umfasst ja nur die Multi und bleibt nicht am Rollenfuss der Statio hängen...


 
Richtig, einen normalen Rollenhalter, aber umgedreht mit dem Gewinde nach oben. Rede mal mit Robert, das ist kein Problem. Die Multi wird sicher in dem Rollenhalter bleiben. Ich bin ein Anhänger von solchen Ruten, fische sie derart seit zwei Jahrzehnten, konnte zwar noch keinen Wels damit verhaften, aber schon schöne Dorsche und kampfstarke Seelachse (zählen Meterhechte beim Schleppen=besondere Belastung auch... ) Eine Rolle habe ich dabei noch nie verloren  (eine Rute natürlich auch nicht :q).


----------



## Margaux (26. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Volker, ich denke es sind 10+1, übrigens sehr (selten) schön gemachte Ringe! #6


 
Quality made by mad #6


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Du hast da aber dann nen ganz normalen Rollenhalter und keinen Trigger drauf, oder?
> *Ich hätte da ein wenig Anst, dass mir die Rolle bei nem Wallerbiss aus den Händen gerissen wird. Die Hand umfasst ja nur die Multi und bleibt nicht am Rollenfuss der Statio hängen...*
> 
> Wollte nur ein vernünftiges Einsatzgebiet für meine übrige Shimano Calcutta 251 finden und liebäugle jetzt schon wieder mit einer Firejerk Hardbait H.


 


Margaux schrieb:


> Richtig, einen normalen Rollenhalter, aber umgedreht mit dem Gewinde nach oben. Rede mal mit Robert, das ist kein Problem. *Die Multi wird sicher in dem Rollenhalter bleiben.* Ich bin ein Anhänger von solchen Ruten, fische sie derart seit zwei Jahrzehnten, konnte zwar noch keinen Wels damit verhaften, aber schon schöne Dorsche und kampfstarke Seelachse (zählen Meterhechte beim Schleppen=besondere Belastung auch... ) *Eine Rolle habe ich dabei noch nie verloren  (eine Rute natürlich auch nicht* :q).


 
Hallo Volker!
Ich meine nicht, dass mir die Rolle aus dem Rollenhalter gerissen werden könnte, sondern dass ich bei nem knallharten Wallerbiss zu wenig halt an der Baitcaster habe und mir die ganze Como aus den Händen gerissen werden könnte! Ist mir so ähnlich fast mal beim Jerken passiert - da hatte ich dann Gott sei Dank nen Triggergriff, sonst wär die Rute weg gewesen!



rainer1962 schrieb:


> jaja jetzt wirds wieder gefährlich bei ihm, wenn er wenig bis gar nicht ans Wasser kommt, dann wälzt er Kataloge und die jeweiligen Internetseiten lernt er auswendig, bombadiert uns hier mit Fragen über fragen, irgendwann kommt dann Vollzugsmeldung und, Oh Gott im Juni merkt er dass er nicht mehr tanken kann weil er sein Konto durch tacklekauf heillos überzogen hat, da er dann nicht mehr mim Auto ans Wasser kann und das mim Fahrrad oder zu Fuß erledigen muss, sucht er dann in japan die Rute die er aufm Gepäckträger transportieren kann:q|muahah:


 
Lieber Rainer, erst mal vielen Dank für Deine fachliche Unterstützung!
Du hast nicht zufällig ne Hardbait H, oder?
Was macht Deine Rekkai so mit?
Hätte evtl. gerne ne schwere Baitcast-Combo Calcutta + X für Waller und die 23er Castaic.
Möchte hierfür ungern den Fox-Knüppel reaktivieren.


----------



## sa-s (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig ne Hardbait H, oder?
> 
> Hätte evtl. gerne ne schwere Baitcast-Combo Calcutta + X für Waller und die 23er Castaic.




morgen börnie,

hast du die hardbait h noch nicht probegefischt?

also die oder die m ist der übernächste traum. wüsst jetzt auch ned direkt eine alternative, es sei denn du hast an meiner sportex powerjerk 90 interesse, hähähä.

dere

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> morgen börnie,
> 
> hast du die hardbait h noch nicht probegefischt? ...


 
Nö, hab in Schweden nur ne Prototyp von der "M" probegefischt.

Bin jetzt unter anderem auf diese "schwere Illex" |rolleyes gestossen!


----------



## Margaux (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Hallo Volker!
> Ich meine nicht, dass mir die Rolle aus dem Rollenhalter gerissen werden könnte, sondern dass ich bei nem knallharten Wallerbiss zu wenig halt an der Baitcaster habe und mir die ganze Como aus den Händen gerissen werden könnte! Ist mir so ähnlich fast mal beim Jerken passiert - da hatte ich dann Gott sei Dank nen Triggergriff, sonst wär die Rute weg gewesen!


 

Hej Börnie,

da gilt der alte Spruch: "Sind sie zu stark, bist Du zu schwach" . Oder halt alles eine Frage der Technik: also erstens wie Du die Rute "im Griff" hast (eine Hand auf dem oberen Kork über der Multi) sowie zweitens der korrekten Bremseinstellung. Dann kann (eigentlich) nichts passieren #6. Bei einer reinen Baitcaster ist natürlich wegen des kurzen Griffs einTrigger von Vorteil.


----------



## sa-s (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Nö, hab in Schweden nur ne Prototyp von der "M" probegefischt.
> 
> Bin jetzt unter anderem auf diese "schwere Illex" |rolleyes gestossen!



ahh so!

aber deine neue "illex" ist schon eine schicke, wobei die auch bloss bis 84 gr geht, ob du da die 23 er latschen mit grosskopfjig noch gebacken kriegst?

günstig isse ja, aber auch zweiteilig, hm

grübel

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> ahh so!
> 
> aber deine neue "illex" ist schon eine schicke, wobei die auch bloss bis 84 gr geht, ob du da die 23 er latschen mit grosskopfjig noch gebacken kriegst?
> 
> ...


 
Die gäbs auch bis 4 Oz. |rolleyes


----------



## sa-s (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Die gäbs auch bis 4 Oz. |rolleyes



GENAU,

SOGAR BIS 5 UNZEN!

mächtig, aber trotz zweiteilung immer noch 1,87 lang.
auch ned praktisch.

aber sie schaut wirklich super aus, genau nach meinem geschmack.

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> ...  aber trotz zweiteilung immer noch 1,87 lang.
> auch ned praktisch.


 
Unsere Steez/MB´s haben ja auch ne Transportlänge von knapp 2 Metern. Die 2-Teilung wäre lediglich für den Versand nach Deutschland gut. Meine J&W nehm ich für den Transport ans Wasser ja auch nicht auseinander!


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

börnie...
meine Rekkai *F6 3/8-1.1/2OZ 12-26 LB* werd ich mit Sicherheit NICHT gezielt auf Waller einsetzen
dafür isse nämlich nicht wirklich geeignet, hätte aber keine Angst nen 180iger zu drillen...
bei gezieltem Wallerfischen geh ich von Wallern um die 180cm aus wohlgemerkt....
ich weiß auch nicht wirklich ob die 251er andauernd ü200 Waller verkraftet, nur mal so, deine Fox würd ich aber reaktivieren oder und das ist jetzt mein voller Ernst, ne 120iger VT als Multi bauen lassen
selbst die H scheint mir fürs *gezielte Wallern,* untzerdimensioniert...
es sei denn Eure Waller sind von kleinwüchsigkeit und erreichen nur die 140iger Marke, wobei auch ein 140iger erstmal gelandet werden muss, hat du schonmal nen aller gedrillt??? Da merkste selbst bei nem Meter Burschen was der Unterschied zu gleich großen hechten ist


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> .... ich weiß auch nicht wirklich ob die 251er andauernd ü200 Waller verkraftet, nur mal so, deine Fox würd ich aber reaktivieren oder und das ist jetzt mein voller Ernst, ne 120iger VT als Multi bauen lassen
> selbst die H scheint mir fürs *gezielte Wallern,* untzerdimensioniert...
> es sei denn Eure Waller sind von kleinwüchsigkeit und erreichen nur die 140iger Marke, wobei auch ein 140iger erstmal gelandet werden muss, hat du schonmal nen aller gedrillt??? ...


 
Nö, hab weder Aller noch Waller bisher drillen dürfen. |rolleyes
Um eine gezielte Wallerjagt würde es sich ja auch hier garnicht handeln. Eher um ne Grollhecht-Combo mit gelegentlichen Waller-Ambitionen.

Bin mir jetzt auch nicht so ganz sicher was naheliegender ist...
1. Ne wallertaugliche Statio für die BP kaufen oder
2. Die Fox-Jerke für die Calcutta zu reaktivieren.

Mir tut halt einfach die arme, "alte" Calcutta leid, die so einsam und alleine ihr Kellerdarsein fristen muss. Verkaufen würd ich die aber nie und nimmer!
Wer weiss, vielleicht gibt ja mal die Alphas den Geist auf, dann wird sie vorübergehend durch die Chronarch ersetzt. Oder die Chronarch macht schlapp und wird durch die Calcutta ersetzt. Keine Ahnung warum ich mir damals zur J&W zusätzlich noch die Chronarch gekauft hab. Ist zwar von der Wurfperformance und vom Handling (low profile) besser als die Calcutta - ein "must have" war die aber keinesfalls.


----------



## sa-s (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Unsere Steez/MB´s haben ja auch ne Transportlänge von knapp 2 Metern. Die 2-Teilung wäre lediglich für den Versand nach Deutschland gut. Meine J&W nehm ich für den Transport ans Wasser ja auch nicht auseinander!




ah so,

trau, schau, wem!

guter gedanke, hast du schon mal wegen porto geguckt was die komplett versickt kostet?

muss ich noch mal genauer schauen.

danke

sepp


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



sa-s schrieb:


> ah so,
> 
> trau, schau, wem!
> 
> ...


 
Genau geschaut/gefragt hab ich wegen dem Porto noch nicht. Plat schreibt aber auf der HP, dass die Portoangaben für Ruten bis zu einer Länge von 6.6 oder 6.8 ft. gelten.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hast du bei dir überhaupt Waller oder verwechselt du da was mit den Huchen#6

ach entschuldigung dass sich ab und an mal ein Tipfehler einschlecht, werde mich bemühen....
was die chronarch betrifft.....
ist schon ein unterschied zur Calcutta und die chronarch war in dem preissegment die beste Rolle zur JW damals....
nun denn, zu großhechtjagd mit Waller und Huchengefahr...
lass dir doch ne BP als Multi aufbauen, weiß aber nicht wirklich welches problem du hast,
suchst jetzt einfach verbissen nach nem stock für die 251er, wenn du ihn hast, gehste damit 2-3mal fischen (da würde ich drauf wetten) dann liegt der Stock UND die 251er im keller, weil du lieber mit dem "Lighttackle" fischen gehst! es sei denn du hast nen wallerstandpltz oder Huchen ausgemacht, und selbst dann würdest du eher die BP nehmen...
Nochwas wenn ich mic recht erinnere fischst du die 300er Certate auf der BP richtig????
Welcher Hecht soll die dir denn durchrauchen???? Selbst der durch zufall gehakte waller bis 180 macht dir da nix kaputt, iund wenn er größer ist als 180 haste 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder dagegenhalten und versuchen das Vieh zu drillen, oder die schnur kappen...


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Rainer, alter Miesepeter!
Will ja nicht wissen wie viele Combos DU im Keller stehen hast, die du unbedingt wolltest und die du jetzt nicht mehr in die Hand nimmst! 

Ich hätt nen Vorschlag: Ich verkauf Dir für 500 EUR die Calcutta! Ich versprech Dir auch, dass ich dann meine Fox mit dem Vorschlaghammer platt mache! Dann brauchst du meinen Käse nicht mehr lesen und ich muss mich nicht mehr mit schwereren Baitcast-Combos auseinandersetzen! Guter Deal???


----------



## rainer1962 (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



burn77 schrieb:


> Rainer, alter Miesepeter!
> Will ja nicht wissen wie viele Combos DU im Keller stehen hast, die du unbedingt wolltest und die du jetzt nicht mehr in die Hand nimmst!


 

ehrlich?????

keine!!!!! fische die alle noch kommt gerade drauf an auf welche ich gerade Lust habe, ausserdem stehen bei mir noch drei petrijünger auf der Matte und bedienen sich#6



> Ich hätt nen Vorschlag: Ich verkauf Dir für 500 EUR die Calcutta! Ich versprech Dir auch, dass ich dann meine Fox mit dem Vorschlaghammer platt mache! Dann brauchst du meinen Käse nicht mehr lesen und ich muss mich nicht mehr mit schwereren Baitcast-Combos auseinandersetzen! Guter Deal???


 
Tipfehler oder???? du wolltest wohl 50 schreiben??????
letzendlich isses mir egal was du mit deiner Fox machst, ich würde die als bohnenstecken oder als Hebestange für die Köfisenke verwenden:q


----------



## Bernhard* (27. November 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> ...letzendlich isses mir egal was du mit deiner Fox machst, ich würde die als bohnenstecken oder als Hebestange für die Köfisenke verwenden:q


 
Dann wär sie ja ein klasse Gastgeschenk, für den Fall, dass ich irgendwann man in Richtung Römerberg fahre! :m


----------



## Gäddsax (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Weil ich der Ansicht war, das ich mal was neues brauchte. Ich wollte die Stella verkaufen bevor sie doch irgendwie mal einen Schaden hat und wertlos wird.
> 
> Interessanterweise ist die Rolle von einem durchaus prominenten Angelkollegen erworben worden.




Da gehts sie wieder dahin -> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250195119859
Findet keine neues Zuhause.
Nicht mal ein Goodyear mag sie noch fischen.
Die arme Kleine 

"Rolle wurde nicht oft gefischt"
Nur 4 Jahre in der Ostsee?


----------



## Bushmaster3k (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> letzendlich isses mir egal was du mit deiner Fox machst, ich würde die als bohnenstecken oder als Hebestange für die Köfisenke verwenden


selten so gelacht #:     
lustig lustig   #a


----------



## uwe gerhard (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Da gehts sie wieder dahin -> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250195119859
> Findet keine neues Zuhause.
> Nicht mal ein Goodyear mag sie noch fischen.
> Die arme Kleine
> ...


Das hat sie ja jetzt wieder:mhttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250195119859

und für 312 € ist das doch nen echtes Schnäppchen,oder??|kopfkrat


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mit meinem, mir selbst gemachten, Weihachtsgeschenk wirds wohl nichts werden.;+ 
Denn wie MAD mir per mail mitteilte, sind die Blanks gerade erst aus den Staaten eingetroffen.....
Dann wirds wohl erst im neuen Jahr etwas mit meinem BP-Nachbau.
Aber das zeichnet uns Angler ja aus. Geduld....#q  Geduld ..  #q und nochmals Geduld...:m  .

Ich wünsche euch allen hier frohe Feiertage und ein fischreiches Jahr 
2008.|laola:        

Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Dann wirds wohl erst im neuen Jahr etwas mit meinem BP-Nachbau.
> Aber das zeichnet uns Angler ja aus. Geduld....


Wenn's Dich tröstet: Geht ganz vielen so. mad ist nun mal kein Pizza-Express, kann gar nicht gehen. 

Die Wartezeit kann man aber sozusagen für eine spirituelle Rutenadventszeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (über das Jahr hinaus) 
in gespannter Vorfreude und richtiger Einbindung ins fernere Angelleben nutzen. :q


----------



## mad (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus uwe,

tut mir leid aber keine ahnung warum es diesmal so lange gedauert hat. sonst wäre deine rute mit sicherheit unterm baum.
fafnir kann das bestimmt bestätigen.


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,
ich wünsche euch allen verspätetes Petri und viel Spaß im
Neuen Jahr.

Auch kann ich Mad`s Aussage nur bestätigen.
Die Nachfrage nach dem Graphit USA Blank den Ihr
alle so sehr liebt, ist unglaublich stark.(nicht nur hier in Deutschland) deshalb hat es bei vielen Kunden leider nicht 
 bis Weihnachten geklappt.
Dafür möchte ich mich bei allen betroffenen entschuldigen#h

Ich habe aber jetzt wieder Blanks am Lager, bei Interesse einfach mal nachfragen!!!

Grüße und Petrie Heil an alle!!!!

Christoph "Rossy" Rossner und

Fafnir-Ruten Team


----------



## Unz (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!
Sorry, wenn ich mich hier so einfach auf Antwortseite 60 einklinke und nach Dingen zum Blank frage, die sicherlich irgendwo in all den Antworten vorher direkt oder indirekt (Verlinkungen) zu finden waren, fänd's aber gut, wenn vielleicht jemand mal die techn. Details der Rute zusammenfassend (in einer Antwort, sonst muß man wieder suchen) posten könnte.
Hätte erst mal gedacht an:
-Genaue Länge
-Länge der Einzelteile bzw. ist die Rute mittig geteilt?
-Art der Verbindung (Überschub, Zapfen?)
-Durchmesser an den jeweiligen Enden
-Genaues Gewicht
-Farbe
-Ist der Blank lackiert?
Gerne auch noch weitere Punkte, die euch wichtig erscheinen oder selbst interessieren.
Vielleicht ist es auch möglich, einige Fotos zu den Daten zu stellen. Ganz großes Kino wären natürlich ein paar Bilder mit der Blankauslenkung bei der Belastung mit bekannten Gewichten. Würde meiner Meinung viele unterschiedliche Ansichten ("sensible Spitze ohne schlaff zu sein" "bretthart im untern Teil" usw.) objektivieren und viele viele Diskussionen vermeiden helfen.
Zudem würd mich interessieren, ob nicht auch irgendwann andere Blanks (andere Längen, mehrteilig, ausgehend von den angegebenen 5-100g WG dieses Blanks vielleicht einen 0-50g WG für Barsch, Döbel, Forelle und co.) von Graphite USA mit den "PB"-Eigenschaften kommen, nachdem Fafnir meint: 



Fafnir-Ruten schrieb:


> ... Die Nachfrage nach dem Graphit USA Blank den Ihr
> alle so sehr liebt, ist unglaublich stark.(nicht nur hier in Deutschland) ...


 
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße.Andi


----------



## welszander71 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

nun,da hat der unz recht mich würde es auch wirklich mal interessieren ob dieser alte blank immer noch einer modernen harrison überlegen ist.hab die rute auch noch nie in der hand gehabt aber wenn man das alles so liest ist sie ähnlich der sp 2755 von sportex,vielleicht ein wenig schneller.allerdings soll der einsatzbereich variabler sein als bei einer ultraschnellen gufirute.ideal für jemand der kilometerlang den fluss abfischt mit unterschiedlichen ködern und nur eine rute dabeihaben will.mich würde aber mehr interessieren wie die rute mit gummi funktioniert,denn manchmal fische ich 11cm gummis mit einer schwachen rute und bekomme welskontakt.einmal konnte ich damit auch einen 1,78m wels aus dem fluss landen,reine nervensache wenn die rute nur ein u ist.bei kleineren fischen gings noch, zwei grosse sind mir weg.im herbst fische ich dann oft grosse gufis.hätte auch gerne eine rute die kleinere gufis am 10gramm kopf abdeckt und auch grosse am 30 gramm kopf.rückrad für 35 kg welse sollte auch vorhanden sein.im moment denk ich noch an eine 90 er vhf,aber am donnerstag schau ich mir mal die adrenalin von nem bekannten an.mal sehen wie ich mich entscheide,80 euro preisunterschied machen das kraut auch nicht mehr fett.wäre jedoch auch für euren senf dazu dankbar.
gruss:welszander,karpfenschreck vom main


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> nun,da hat der unz recht mich würde es auch wirklich mal interessieren ob dieser alte blank immer noch einer modernen harrison überlegen ist.


So eine Frage entbehrt der Grundlage, *wofür*? Das macht den Unterschied.


----------



## danny877 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Andi

Da meine BP eh gerade nur einen Meter weg stand, hier ein paar Daten für Dich.

Einzelteile:
oberes Teil ungesteckt 140cm
unteres Teil ungesteckt 141,5cm bis Rutenendkappe gemessen.

Gewicht 247gramm

Ja, blank scheint lackiert - siehe folgende Bilder

Steckverbindung - siehe folgende Bilder

Gesamtlänge gesteckt ca. 276,5 (Spitzenring bis Rutenendkappe)

Blank Durchmesser direkt oberhalb dem oberen Korkgriff ca. 1cm (hatte keine Schieblehre sondern nur Geodreieck zur Hand)

Blank Durchmesser unterhalb dem Spitzenring ca. 2,2-2,5mm (ebenfalls nur mit Geodreieck gemessen)

3cm Korkgriffdicke an der untersten Stelle gemessen.

15cm Korkgriff Länge (oberer)

29,5cm Korkgriff Länge (unterer)

34cm Korkgriff bis Rutenendkappe

meine Beringung 5+1

Ich würde empfehlen bevor man sich eine VHF oder BP kaufen sollte bzw. bauen möchte, umbedingt beide test zu fischen. Danach kannst Du nämlich entsprechend deiner persönlichen Vorliebe eine Entscheidung fällen. Wobei bei genügend Spielgeld beide zu besitzen auch nicht schaden kann. 
Meine Entscheidung nach Testfischen von Norbert's BP / J@s VHF 30-75 / VHF 60-120 hiess: tendenz BP. Die VHF's finde ich zwar sehr gut, ich hatte aber eine zu hohe Erwartungshaltung bzgl. der Filigranität und dem Absetzen gegenüber anderen Ruten an die VHF's. Da diese nicht getroffen wurde und ich durch Zufall auch noch ein schickes Angebot für die BP hatte, viel die Entscheidung sehr leicht und schnell. Ich fische übrigens fast nur mit Gufi in Profi Blinker Methode am Rhein.

Da fällt mir ein... als ich vorgestern auch noch erfuhr das Norberts 5-30 VHF beim Auswerfen einfach so (i.d.R. geht Norbert sehr sorgsam mit Ruten um) in 4 Teile gebrochen ist, bin ich noch mehr der Meinung die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben.

How ever... welche Rute die bessere ist - keine Ahnung. Jeder hat halt seine eigene i.d.R unterschiedliche Meinung zu den einzelnen High-Class Ruten.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder zur Rute:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



danny877 schrieb:


> How ever... welche Rute die bessere ist - keine Ahnung. Jeder hat halt seine eigene i.d.R unterschiedliche Meinung zu den einzelnen High-Class Ruten.


Kann ich nur unterstreichen hängt vom Anwendungszweck und den persönlichen Gewohnheiten und Vorlieben ab. 
Ich mag die VHFs lieber, kommt mir beim Spinnangeln weit mehr entgegen.



danny877 schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein... als ich vorgestern auch noch erfuhr das Norberts 5-30 VHF beim Auswerfen einfach so (i.d.R. geht Norbert sehr sorgsam mit Ruten um) in 4 Teile gebrochen ist, bin ich noch mehr der Meinung die richtige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben.


Shit happens!
Kannste mir mal ne PN schicken wie ich Norbert erreichen kann? So ein paar interessante Sachen wären dabei vlt. zu klären. :g


----------



## danny877 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kannste mir mal ne PN schicken wie ich Norbert erreichen kann? So ein paar interessante Sachen wären dabei vlt. zu klären. :g



PN mit Daten von Norbert schicke ich dir gleich.


@Andi

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage alt, aber schaue Dir den Beitrag von MAD hier mal an. Ein bisschen runter scrollen bis zu: "vergleich harrison gegen blechpeitsche und twisterpeitsche!"


----------



## welszander71 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ja das stimmt werde mich bemühen beide ruten mal in die hand zu nehmen.ich werde dann entscheiden welche gufirute.entweder der alte und bewährte dino oder die feine englische.übrigens,dett du hast recht,der vergleich war wirklich gut vom mad.die bp scheint auf den fotos die spitze von der h75 mit dem rückrad der 90 er zu haben.seis wie es ist werd sie alle mal anschaun bin gespannt wenn ein bekannter mir am do.seine adrenalin zeigt,ist ja der gleiche blank mit 5 laufringen montiert.
gruss:welszander,grins


----------



## Unz (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Vielen Dank an alle, vor allem aber an Danny877 für die Antwort erster Sahne!!! Mit dem Vergleich beider Ruten vor einem Kauf da geb ich dir vollkomen recht!
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße

Andi


----------



## bassking (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Falls es in Deinem Einzugsgebiet liegt, auch unbedingt mal den "legitimen Nachfolger der Blechpeitsche" in die Hand nehmen.- die Twisterpeitsche.

Saugeiler Stock- schnell, etwas härter in der Spitze als die BP. und von hervorragender Qualität.

Fische den Stock selber in der gold-cermet 5+1 Ausführung.

Die Harrison -75 war mir zu schwach auf der Brust- man hörte auch in der Vergangenheit von
dem ein oder anderen Bruch.

die H. sind vglw. zur BP und TP etwas "spröde" unter Zug...aber am Besten selbst mal testen !

Die H-90g. ist im Vgl. zu meiner TP. mir zu klobig gewesen.

Alles meine Meinung- entscheidend ist das subj. Wohlgefühl.

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## taxel (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> ... "legitimen Nachfolger der Blechpeitsche" ... die Twisterpeitsche.



Hi Bassking,

nur aus Interesse und mal unabhängig von ihren Qualitäten: Wieso "legitimer Nachfolger der Blechpeitsche"? Ich dachte immer die TP ist ein guter Marketinggag. Mit der BP und ihren Klonen hatte die doch nix zu tun?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi Bassking,
> 
> nur aus Interesse und mal unabhängig von ihren Qualitäten: Wieso "legitimer Nachfolger der Blechpeitsche"? Ich *dachte* immer die TP ist ein guter Marketinggag. Mit der BP und ihren Klonen hatte die doch nix zu tun?
> 
> ...


 
Tja, DU *dachtest* und wir *glauben*, aber der Bassking *weiss*. |rolleyes Is nur Spass!

Meines Wissens ist das auch ein ganz anderer Blank von nem anderen Hersteller.
Da könnte man genauso gut sagen ne Daiwa Rute wär der legitime Nachfolger von einer Shimano Rute. #c


----------



## Hooked (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Meine Meinung! 
Ich glaube, wer die 90er klobiger als die TP findet, hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand!
Kann nicht sein! 
Ist aber wahrscheinlich mal wieder nur subjektiv...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Der legitime Nachfolger der Blechpeitsche ist die Balzer Magna Magic, mit den Ruten >100g WG,
noch weit unzerbrechlicher und sicherer! :m :q


----------



## Bernhard* (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Hooked schrieb:


> Meine Meinung!
> Ich glaube, wer die 90er klobiger als die TP findet, hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand!
> Kann nicht sein!
> Ist aber wahrscheinlich mal wieder nur subjektiv...


 
Noch was subjektives:

Bei Trockentests vor einer Woche kam mir die 90er VHF schon sehr ähnlich vor wie meine BP. Die Spitze ist bei der 90er VHF jedoch um härter. Ausserdem weist die VHF natürlich nach wie vor eine Spitzenaktion (im Gegensatz zur BP) auf.


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der legitime Nachfolger der Blechpeitsche ist die Balzer Magna Magic, mit den Ruten >100g WG,
> noch weit unzerbrechlicher und sicherer! :m :q


Hi Detlef,
also, alles was recht ist....das aber ein schlechter Scherz.

Als legitimen Nachfolger des BP-Blanks gibt es doch nur einen:
Den BP-Blank.
Und den gibt es ja nun bei ausgesuchten Händlern 
zu kulanten Preisen zu erwerben.#c
Aber ne Softpilke als Nachfolger der BP, nee,  also wirklich nicht.#q#q
Lieben Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi Detlef,
> also, alles was recht ist....das aber ein schlechter Scherz.


Hi Uwe! 
So schlecht ist der Scherz gar nicht , entbehrt nicht einer gewissen (beweisbaren) Wahrheit was die Weiterentwicklungen der bekannten BP-Zielsetzungen betrifft, Robustheit und Universalität.
Und nicht nur Balzers, sondern auch diese Fenwicks z.B. sind harte Konkurrenz:
http://www.angler-oase.de/ruten_fenwick.htm 
http://www.fischparade.de/product_info.php/info/p3545_Fennwick-Seahawk-XSB1-2.html
Seit 2005 hat die Blankbautechnik sichtbar nochmal wieder einen Schritt gemacht, was die Abstände verschoben hat, sowas wie die VHF u.a. erst ermöglichte, Berkley Skeletors usw. plötzlich richtig günstig und überall.

Aber damit hast du 100% Pro recht:


			
				uwe gerhard schrieb:
			
		

> Als legitimen Nachfolger des BP-Blanks gibt es doch nur einen:
> Den BP-Blank.


Den gibts als "Fafnir-Peitsche" oder "Donaupeitsche", und noch als No'Tung, Adrenalin usw., alles sehr dichte Nachfahren. 

Und was interessantes dazu: Eine bekannte Blankliste von 2000 gibt für den Blank 150g an, die gleiche bekannte Blankliste von 2007 gibt für den Blank 130g an, und reale Messung wurde sogar mit weniger, ich meine 121g gemacht. Was sagt einem das? Dieselben Blanks wurden im Laufe der Zeit leichter gefertigt, eigentlich keine Tat bei dauernd verbesserter Technologie seit 1993, und die alten BP sind schwerer = schlechter zu fischen.

egal wie, jeder sollte möglichst viele unterschiedliche Ruten ausprobieren um seine gefallende Lieblingsrute zu finden, a priori kann man das inzwischen nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## bassking (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ruuuuich Jungs, ruuuich...

Den Spruch mit der Nachfolgerute stammt vom Vetreiber ASE...
Die Tp kommt mir schlanker vor als die H90er- weil der Blank schmaler ist.

Die Aktionen beider Ruten sind unterschiedlich - unter Zug hat die TP/BP. mehr Rundung, während sich das bei den H. im oberen Drittel abspielt.(Soweit mir das noch in Erinnerung ist vom Testtag..ist ja schon Monate her).

Demzufolge hat-meiner Meinung nach- eine BP/TP mehr "Tiefenkraft" und bricht nicht so schnell wie eine H.

Achtung: Das hat ein Welsangler hier sogar ursprünglich bestätigt/aufgeworfen...er nimmt vorzugsweise deshalb eine BP. bei Welsaufkommen.

Ob man eine solche Killerrute unbedingt bei Zielfisch Hecht/Zander braucht?

Keine Ahnung.
Es bleibt die Erkenntnis, dass die Rutentypen unterschiedlich sind, obwohl Sie ähnliche Gewichte schmeißen.
Also am Besten Beide mal nebeneinanderhalten/testen.


Bassking.


----------



## Hooked (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da hast Du vermutlich Recht. Hatte beide Ruten nicht direkt nebeneinander im Vergleich.
Die 90er habe ich gefischt und die Tp beim ASE in der Hand gahabt.
Kann sein, das der Aufbau der Vhf einfach einen zierlicheren Eindruck gemacht hat, aber die TP kam mir wirklich klobig und mörder Kopflastig vor. 
Das wird Dich, bei Deiner Art zu fischen, sicher nicht stören. 
Mich schon.
Ich hatte aber die 75er und die 90er im Vergleich direkt nebeneinander.
Wenn man nicht ganz geanu hinsieht, dann kann man die schonmal verwechseln...


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Aber damit hast du 100% Pro recht:
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *uwe gerhard*
> _Als legitimen Nachfolger des BP-Blanks gibt es doch nur einen:
> ...


Also die *Adrenalin* der neuesten Generation hat mit der Blechpeitsche *nicht mehr viel *zu tun.

Die *Adrenalin ist schneller*, in der *Spitze härter*  (auch minimal dicker) und die *Doppelhelix-Wicklung* liegt etwa *doppelt so dicht* wie bei den Hastings Blanks, was sich natürlich auch auf die Bruchstabilität auswirkt.

Außerdem sitzt bei den Adrenalin Blanks die *Steckverbindung bombenfest*, was bei den BP leider nicht mehr die Regel ist.

Da *wackeln sehr viele* (werden manche wohl noch gar nicht gemerkt haben #d....- *Tipp:* Rute mal zusammenstecken und kräftig hin und her wippen... dann merkt man es - ist übrigens "gut" bei extremer Belastung, wie z.B. einem Wallerdrill im Extrembereich.  ).  

Auch sind bei den Hastings leider viele krumme Bananen dabei.



Was den Exclusiv Import betrifft - es gibt nun wohl schon *3 "Exclusiv"-Importeure für die Hastings Blechpeitsche*... :q |uhoh:

Fafnir, Tm-Inspiration (einen Ebay Händler) und Tackle-Import (Häffner).

Wo soll man denn nun das "Original" kaufen?! #c


----------



## bassking (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bitte?

Kopflastig und Klobig ???

Aha-wie Du meinst...

Eine H75 und ein 90er Modell kann man nicht verwechseln, wenn man sich etwas damit beschäftigt.

Meine Meinung- nix gegen Dich.

Die klobige TP. hat ein Kunde seinerzeit beim ASE direkt von der Stange dort mitgenommen (Vorführmodell).

Begeistert von der Kopflast??

Wohl kaum.

Bassking.

P.S: Die Bp. geht mir auch einen Tick zu weit vorn über...aber die Ansichten sind verschieden- hängt wohl mit dem Aufbau zusammen- und der ist bei keiner Handgebauten identisch !

Jeder, wie er mag.


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also ich habe mehrmals beide Modelle nacheinander im Drill von mehreren Forellen über 3 bis 6kg hier an meinen Teichen getestet .
Bei solchen Fischen ist man mit der BP klar im Vorteil.
Zum Zanderangeln ist sie nicht unbedingt das gelbe von Ei, da ziehen viele,die beide Ruten haben, klar die Harrisons vor.
Für zu erwartende Fische über 5 Kg ,also z.B. Großforellen, Hechte und Welse, die Bp, wegen der dann erst zu spürenden Vorteile der Kraftreserve im unteren Teil der Rute.
Kleinere Fische machen an der BP keinen Spass, damit ist sie unterfordert.#c
Für die feineren Sachen eben die Harrison.:m
Glücklich ist, wer sich beide leisten kann....
Sind halt unterschiedliche Ruten, für unterschiedliche Gegebenheiten.
Wer möchte , kann das gerne mal bei mir hier ausprobieren.
Die Harrisons müsstet ihr allerdings mitbringen.|rolleyes
Die BP stelle ich dann gerne zur Verfügung.
(Wenn sie denn schon da wäre....#q#q)
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## fireline (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Wer möchte , kann das gerne mal bei mir hier ausprobieren.
> Die Harrisons müsstet ihr allerdings mitbringen.|rolleyes
> Die BP stelle ich dann gerne zur Verfügung.



habe keine blechi,nur eine skyblade adrenalin,ansonsten gilt für mich des gleiche wie beim uwe,wer im regensburger raum wohnt und eine vhf besitzt,also traut euch 

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Also die *Adrenalin* der neuesten Generation hat mit der Blechpeitsche *nicht mehr viel *zu tun.


Aha, interessante Aussage, eine Weiterentwicklung also?
Dann gilt für Adrenalin N.Gen. dasselbe wie für TP, daß sie neuer und weiter entwickelt wurden. Wie man alleine aus Blankdaten eine Weiterentwicklung sehen kann hab ich oben schon geschrieben.



> Die *Adrenalin ist schneller*, in der *Spitze härter*  (auch minimal dicker) und die *Doppelhelix-Wicklung* liegt etwa *doppelt so dicht* wie bei den Hastings Blanks, was sich natürlich auch auf die Bruchstabilität auswirkt.


Da kann ich nur zustimmen, es gibt 2 Dinge die ich bei einem aktuellen "BP-Blank" Mod.Anf.2007 bemängele, und das ist genau die unruhig-hibbelige (nicht schwabbelige) Aktion der Spitze und die mangelnde Distanztauglichkeit. 
Sonst hätte ich mir wohl selber eine zugelegt. Für einige Anwendungsfälle mag das ohne Bedeutung sein, für meine (u.a.) Angelei ist es wichtig.



> Außerdem sitzt bei den Adrenalin Blanks die *Steckverbindung bombenfest*, was bei den BP leider nicht mehr die Regel ist.


Ist sie denn sorgfältig geschliffen, etwa in Harrison Manier?



> Da *wackeln sehr viele* (werden manche wohl noch gar nicht gemerkt haben #d....- *Tipp:* Rute mal zusammenstecken und kräftig hin und her wippen... dann merkt man es - ist übrigens "gut" bei extremer Belastung, wie z.B. einem Wallerdrill im Extrembereich.  ).


Das hört sich so auch nicht gut an. Einen gewissen "handwerklichen" Eindruck vom Blank, der der Fertigungspräzision einer VT z.B. erheblich nachsteht habe ich aber auch gewonnen.



> Auch sind bei den Hastings leider viele krumme Bananen dabei.


Das führt zu der spannenden Frage, wo kommt Adrenalin N.Gen. denn her? Wer baut sonst denn noch Doppelhelix? Somit sicher nicht von Hastings/Graphite USA, aus der gleichen ominösen anderen Quelle wie die TP? Das interessiert ja schon 




> Was den Exclusiv Import betrifft - es gibt nun wohl schon *3 "Exclusiv"-Importeure für die Hastings Blechpeitsche*... :q |uhoh:
> Fafnir, Tm-Inspiration (einen Ebay Händler) und Tackle-Import (Häffner).
> 
> Wo soll man denn nun das "Original" kaufen?! #c


Den Interessenten und Kunden zumindest kann es nur freuen, wenn mehr Anbieter und der Blank quasi Standard wird. :m

Wenn die Adrenalin N.Gen. ein verbesserter und bezüglich der Schwächen stärker auftrumpfender Blank ist, kann ich nur gratulieren! Gerade fürs GuFieren würden die beschriebenen Verbesserungen passen.
Was kostet der Blank denn im Verkauf?

Und würd ich gerne mal ausprobieren, die Rute.


----------



## Birger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was ich immer so komisch finde:
auf einmal kommen so viele Leute daher und meinen sie wissen alles über den Blechpeitschenblank, Neuauflagen, Verbesserungen usw. aber genaue Daten kann keiner so wirklich nennen. Und dann gibt es wieder irgendwelche Spekulationen über Importeure, Preise, irgendwelche schlackernde Steckverbindungen...
Leute Leute, manchmal ist es hier schon recht unglaubwürdig!


----------



## schroe (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das Spinnfischer74 die Marktentwicklung um den Hastings Blank etwas "kritisch" sieht und seine " eigenen, preisigeren Produkte" in den Vordergrund hebt, ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich und leicht nachvollziehbar. 
Den Inhalt seiner Aussagen muß man dann eben etwas anders bewerten/relativieren.
Kein Problem, für mich.

Det spekuliert den lieben, langen Tag über irgendwelches Gerät.
Nichts Neues, für mich.

Bassking weiß immer alles und mimt irrwitzigerweise den Klassenlehrer. 
Verrät nichts, was mich interessiert oder gar weiterbringen könnte, dennoch......
Er hat eben einen hohen Unterhaltungswert, in Wechselwirkung mit anderen Boardmembern.
Darum lese ihn gern.

Business as usual, Birger.#6


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Schroe
Genau der Thread läuft endlos, weil es nicht nur um eine Rute sondern um eine Legende geht. Ich finds toll.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Birger (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



schroe schrieb:


> Das Spinnfischer74 die Marktentwicklung um den Hastings Blank etwas "kritisch" sieht und seine " eigenen, preisigeren Produkte" in den Vordergrund hebt, ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich und leicht nachvollziehbar.
> Den Inhalt seiner Aussagen muß man dann eben etwas anders bewerten/relativieren.
> Kein Problem, für mich.
> 
> ...



Stimmt wohl, musste es nur mal sagen.


----------



## Breamhunter (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht :q

http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-PROFI-B...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ne halbe Stunde habt ihr noch#h


----------



## bassking (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

schroe- wenn Du mich als Oberlehrer siehst- dann werde ich Dich gerne als meinen
Schüler akzeptieren und Dich fachlich ein wenig unterstützen.

Man hilft ja gern.

Zurück zum Thema: Ich würde mich ja schlapplachen, wenn die TP. plötzlich den identischen Blank der Adrenalin hätte...hohoho...dann hätte ich ja richtig Geld gespart ! (hehe).

Weil...etwas "dickere Spitze", etwas steifer und mehr Zugkraft...das kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor...

Petri.

Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Irgendwie hatte ich da einen gleichen Gedanken.


----------



## bassking (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Detlef- macht schon Spass hier..gell?

Höhö..
Bassking.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Detlef- macht schon Spass hier..gell?


Genau, kommen ja auch - tröpfenweise zumindest - neue Infos! 



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Genau der Thread läuft endlos, weil es nicht nur um eine Rute sondern um eine Legende geht. Ich finds toll.


Und (mal wieder) den besten Riecher! 

Ich hätte eigentlich gerne mal nen aktuellen Rutenvergleich, das wär toll!


----------



## J-son (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> [...]Die Bp. geht mir auch einen Tick zu weit vorn über...aber die Ansichten sind verschieden- hängt wohl mit dem Aufbau zusammen- und der ist bei keiner Handgebauten identisch ![...]




Höre ich nicht zum ersten Mal, daher die Frage:

Wie sieht er denn wohl aus, der optimale Aufbau eines BP-Blanks?
5.1? 6.1? Extra langes Handteil, um die Kopflast auszugleichen?



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht :q
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-PROFI-B...ryZ56731QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Ne halbe Stunde habt ihr noch#h



Wie ein Zuschlag in dieser Höhe zustande kommt würde mich doch auch noch interessieren...


GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Wie sieht er denn wohl aus, der optimale Aufbau eines BP-Blanks?


Du mußt zumindest unterscheiden zwischen den Vorneträgern (=am Vorgriff halten, Hand vor Rollenhalter) und den Rollenfußträgern (=nur einen Finger vorm Rollengriff).
Die Rollenfußträger sind weitaus empfindlicher und haben die Rolle nicht zur Verfügung als Gegengewicht. 
Die Vorneträger kännen darüber nur lächeln , da einige hundert Gramm Rolle ganz gut gegenhebeln. 
Theoretisch gibt es auch Hinterträger (=weit hinter dem Rollenhalter haltende), aber da kenne ich keine ausdauernde Anwender. 

Die Rollenfußträger kommen z.B. auch eher mit Drehrollenhaltergriffen am Vorgriff (ala Shimano) klar, da sie dort weniger hingreifen. Für einen Vorneträger ein unhaltbarer Zustand - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. :q
Den balancesüchtigen Rollenfußträgern bleibt eigentlich nur ein kräftiges Kontergewicht bzw. schwere Endkappe.

Bei schweren Ruten wie H-Spinnruten aufwärts z.B. bin ich notorischer Vorneträger. :g


----------



## J-son (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du mußt zumindest unterscheiden zwischen den Vorneträgern (=am Vorgriff halten, Hand vor Rollenhalter) und den Rollenfußträgern (=nur einen Finger vorm Rollengriff).
> Die Rollenfußträger sind weitaus empfindlicher und haben die Rolle nicht zur Verfügung als Gegengewicht.
> Die Vorneträger kännen darüber nur lächeln , da einige hundert Gramm Rolle ganz gut gegenhebeln.
> _* Theoretisch gibt es auch Hinterträger (=weit hinter dem Rollenhalter haltende), aber da kenne ich keine ausdauernde Anwender. *_
> ...



_*Hast die Bilder von Putin beim Angeln nicht gesehen, was?#6

*_Das heisst also, dass ich mir als Vorneträger keine Gedanken um die vielzitierte Kopflastgkeit der BP machen brauche?
Gibt es bei dem BP-Blank andere Gründe für/gegen eine 5.1/6.1-Beringung, wenn dem so wäre? 

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute,

meiner Meinung nach ist für diesen Blank die 6 + 1 Beringung
optimal, weil die sich aufbauenden Kräfte besser auf den
Blank übertragen werden. Auch 7 + 1 kann ich nur empfelen,
habe ich selbst an meiner Lieblings- Fafnirpeitsche.

Hallo Det|wavey:,
 danke für diese tolle Idee, hätt ich ja selber draufkommen können. Fafnirpeitsche einfach genial:m so werde ich Sie
in Zukunft auch nennen.

Also wer will kann sich bei mir eine Fafnirpeitsche für 399,-€
bestellen.

Grüße an Alle
Christoph "Rossy" Rossner


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also ich bleibe bei dem "Peitschenbauer" meines Vertrauens.

Meine Madpeitsche kommt nächst Woche, eine 

2.Madpeitsche ist bestellt und dann kommt ne Mad-Harrisonpeitsche..

Konkurenz mag ja das Geschäft beleben, aber ich halte Mad die Treue.

Bezieht er nicht die Blanks von Fafnir??#c

Ist dann ja da ein guter Kunde ,oder?

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## mad (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Bezieht er nicht die Blanks von Fafnir??#c
> 
> Ist dann ja da ein guter Kunde ,oder?
> 
> ...




servus,

ja ich bestelle meine BP-Blanks bei Fafnir.|wavey:
ich mache da kein geheimnis draus, mir ist es sogar wichtig das jeder weiß woher die blanks kommen. dann wird auch später nicht überlegt ob es wirklich die BP ist oder nicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Fafnir-Ruten schrieb:


> Hallo Det|wavey:,
> danke für diese tolle Idee, hätt ich ja selber draufkommen können. Fafnirpeitsche einfach genial:m so werde ich Sie
> in Zukunft auch nennen.


Gern geschehen #6, liegt ja wirklich nahe!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@all
Wer hat eigentlich schon mal eine BP oder andere "-Peitsche" mit 1-Beinringen wenigstens vorne oder mehr beringt? 
Zuerst war es eher nur sowas wie ein Joke mit birger , aber so beim drüber nachdenken stellte ich erstens fest, daß es einigen anderen H-Spinnruten in Bezug der Spitzenberuhigung sehr gut bekommen ist - der direkte Vergleich einer 1-Bein mit einer 2-Bein beringten Spitze ist mehr als fühlbar, und zweites das diese Mindermasse der recht zart einsetzenden Spitze sehr gut bekommen dürfte.
Also wer hat so schon mal eine gebaut oder gesehen? #h


----------



## Gummischuh (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@DET


> Theoretisch gibt es auch Hinterträger (=weit hinter dem Rollenhalter haltende), aber da kenne ich keine ausdauernde Anwender.


Ich bin hinterhältig:g ! Alles andere ist nämlich Zwangshaltung.
Ein...zwei Tage zum dran gewöhnen, und dann weiß man gar nicht mehr, warum man sich jahrelang das Handgelenk verbogen hat.
Man braucht auch den Arm nicht vorhalten, um sich nicht immer an den Bauch zu rollen (und ich hab' nichma einen). Sind zwar nur ein paar Zentimeter, die man nicht wahrnimmt wenn man immer so fischt. Wenn man aber 'ne zeitlang hinten haltend geangelt hat und dann wieder wechselt, dann spürt man ganz eindeutig, wie beim Vornehalten, Schulter und Handgelenk beansprucht werden.
Früher hatte ich nach spätestens 3 Stunden immer Probleme mit Rücken und Schulter. ...Is' komplett wech. Selbst nach 6-8 Stunden keinerlei Verkrampfungen oder sowwat. ...Is' kein Schei.ss !
Kannst 'n Arm locker hängen lassen, die Handfläche nach oben geöffnet, ...da liegt der Stock einfach nur drinne, und den Griff haste unterm Unterarm. Dem bisschen mehr an Kopflastigkeit wirkt der Bizeps entgegen und nicht das Handgelenk.
Sehr schonend, auch wenn man's erstmal nicht glauben mag.
Kann ich wirklich nur empfehlen#6.

Und die Rute is' auch gleich 10cm länger


----------



## J-son (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @all
> Wer hat eigentlich schon mal eine BP oder andere "-Peitsche" mit 1-Beinringen wenigstens vorne oder mehr beringt?[...]



Is' das nich'n bisschen dünne, bei 'nem WG bis 100g? Zweistegringe bei höherem WG haben doch sicher ihre Bewandnis, bzw. sind doch sogar extra dafür gemacht, oder?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Denkt man auch erst, wie gesagt war ne lustige Diskussion und plötzlich blitzt die Idee auf, ob man damit die hibbelige Spitze einer Rute auf Basis der Fafnirpeitsche nicht verbessern könnte. Ist nur ne Idee entbehrt aber nicht einer gewissen Überlegung und zusätzlich Birgers intensiver Erfahrung wenn er es für möglich hält. Die Spitze ist ja eben nicht knallhart, darin liegt der Sex dieses Blanks! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Gummischuh et.al.
hab die Antwort und eine Copy von deinem Hinten-Träger-Beitrag in den neuen Thread getan, wg. OT usw. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118669


----------



## welszander71 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi dett,hab auch schon einige ruten gebaut.also bei mir müssen die sachen schon mal leiden,obwohl ich sie gut behandle,aber für hartes arbeitsgerät das hin und wieder vergewaltigt wird kann ich mir keine spielzeugringe vorstellen.ich habe schon einige sehr grosse fische vor allem im fluss gefangen,am besten einfach und gut:fuji sic svsg.
gruss:welszander karpfenschreck vom main


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> also bei mir müssen die sachen schon mal leiden,obwohl ich sie gut behandle,aber für hartes arbeitsgerät das hin und wieder vergewaltigt wird kann ich mir keine spielzeugringe vorstellen.


Also die Einbeiner haben ja auch einige "Vergewaltigungsvorteile" :m,
z.B. geben sie (Fuji LVSG anstelle SVSG) eher nach und schonen damit den Blank, auch die Federung bei knallharten Ausrutscher auf Stein ist besser. So'n Ring ist billig, der Blank ist teuer. Anderseits ist ein dauerndes Verbiegen auch blöd. #c


----------



## welszander71 (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

nun dett etwas zu beschleunigende masse kann man vielleicht bei den oberen 2 bis 3 ringen sparen.man wird dann irgendwann merken ob die bindungen der einbeiner lackrisse bekommen und nachgeben oder aber auch nicht.ich habe auch vor mir eine blechi zu bauen demnächst aber ich werde einfach svsg 5 plus eins nehmen.
gruss:michael


----------



## Birger (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also mal ehrlich: ich möchte mal sehen, wie Einstegringe von der Rute gerissen werden...
Vorher bricht wohl der Blank, sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, also an der Stabilität solls nicht liegen denke ich. 
Ist wohl eher ne Geschmackssache.

Einige Ruten von Shimano kommen ja auch mit Einstegringen aus wie die Diaflash z.B., sind dann zwar etwas mehr als 6+1, halten aber bombig.
Und wenn ich die flötigen Ringe der Lesath sehe....junge junge....


----------



## moped (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich: ich möchte mal sehen, wie Einstegringe von der Rute gerissen werden...
> Vorher bricht wohl der Blank


 
Hi Birger,

denkst Du echt, daß die Einsteg-Wicklungen bei einer Rute in der BP-Klasse den "Gewalten" standhalten? Ich hab mich lediglich getraut auf die vhf 5-30 Einsteg-Ringe machen zu lassen, bei der 75er hatte ich Bedenken, ausgesehen hätte es sicher geil!

Gruß,
Jürgen


----------



## Birger (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Denke das die das aushalten. Ist jemandem schonmal ein Einstegring von der Rute geflogen? Ich glaube nicht, es sei denn durch vorherige Beschädigung.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin!
Ich hab keine Blechi nur ne 75 er VT mit Einstegringen und damit auch schon gute Fische gefangen. Hab keine Bedenken, wenns gute Ringe sind.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## zandertex (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,ich verbaue nur noch Fuji Einstegringe,egal welches WG. die Rute hat.Die letzte Rute war ein Tusk Blank 2,70m lang bis 120G WG. OK, der erste Ring ist ein Zweistegr. danach kommen nur noch Einstegringe.Habe gejerkt mit dem Teil,die dicksten  Gummifische im Rhein gefischt,alles kein Problem.Die Rute wäre mit 2stegringen wohl minimal steifer, so ist sie minimal leichter.Doch ein Problem gibt es,aber nur in den Köpfen der 2stegangler.Der Markt gaukelt es uns vor,und viele  Angler glaubens dann halt.Genau wie Ringunterwicklungen,wer braucht so was,außer der Rutenbauer bei der Preisgestaltung.Oder glaubt im Ernst jemand das Bindegarn,auch wenn es lackiert ist den Blank vor Beschädingungen schützt,oder ist das lackierte Garn dann härter als der Blank.
Schönen Gruß


----------



## J-son (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



zandertex schrieb:


> [...]Oder glaubt im Ernst jemand das Bindegarn,auch wenn es lackiert ist den Blank vor Beschädingungen schützt[...]



Jo, tu' ich.



zandertex schrieb:


> [...]oder ist das lackierte Garn dann härter als der Blank.[...]



Nee, aber nicht so empfindlich wie der Blank, und auch nicht unabdingbar zum angeln, wie der Blank. Es müssen deutlich höhere Kräfte auf den Ring wirken, damit das Metall überhaupt mit dem Blank in Berührung kommt, wenn Ringe unterwickelt sind.
Ich hab' echt null Ahnung vom Rutenbauen, geb' ich offen zu, aber die brauch' ich in dem Fall auch nicht - da reicht gesunder Menschenverstand.
Den will ich Dir zwar nicht absprechen, aber es dürfte Dir schwer fallen, mich vom Unsinn einer Ringunterwicklung (bei hohem WG) zu überzeugen. Allerdings ist mir schon klar, dass es auch ohne geht, besser find' ich's aber mit.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## welszander71 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hallo,nur noch kurz was dazu.unterwicklungen bei ruten mit hohen wurfgewichten sowie allen multirollenruten macht ganz klar sinn.der blank wird geschohnt in extremsituationen.es ist einfach so.einbeinringe bei ruten über 50g wg sind unsinn,die gewichtsersparnis ganz gering.sie werden zwar nicht von der rute fliegen aber die lebensdauer verkürzen.man muss halt irgendwann mal eher restaurieren falls man nicht in einem zuchtsee rotaugen damit fängt oder die rute in eine vitrine stellt.
gruss:welszander


----------



## fireline (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



moped schrieb:


> Hi Birger,
> denkst Du echt, daß die Einsteg-Wicklungen bei einer Rute in der BP-Klasse den "Gewalten" standhalten?



servus
ich spreche jetzt nur für mich,ja sie halten was aus,hab schon ein paar waller (-139cm)
gefangen



moped schrieb:


> ausgesehen hätte es sicher geil!



wo du recht hast,hast du recht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mfg


----------



## taxel (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,

interessantes Thema. Vielleicht kann ein Rutenbauer was dazu sagen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die Rutenbauer machen es auch unterschiedlich. 
Oder empfehlem dem Kunden auch unterschiedliches zum Thema.
Ein Rutenbauer empfiehlt 2 Steg Ringe ab 50 Gramm WG, der andere empfiehlt Einsteg bis 80 Gramm WG. 

Unterwicklungen sind aber wohl ab einer gewissen WG Klasse normal.


Gruss

Pauly


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo zusammen, habe Eure Beiträge gelesen, und gebe jetzt auch noch meinen Senf dazu.
Ich fische die BP seit ca. 16 Jahren, und habe mir in der Zeit verschiedene Modelle aufbauen lassen. Die ersten BP. sind meiner Meinung nach die Besten. Die hatten noch einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,8-2,9 mm. Ja, sie sind etwas schwerer und leicht kopflastig. Mit der orginal 5+1 Beringung hällt sich das kopflastige jedoch in Grenzen. Diese Ruten sind unter anglerischen Bedingungen nicht zerstörrbar.Ich besitze das selbe Modell mit 30er 2-Steg Startring, und die 4 weiteren Ringe als Einsteg.Die Fuji 1-Steg Ringe verbiegen sich auch bei grossen Fischen nicht. Diese Rute ist in der Spitze wesentlich schneller und nicht mehr kopflastig. Kleiner Nachteil- etwas weniger Wurfweite als bei der kopflastigen Rute. Dann besitze ich noch 2 Adrenalin Modelle mit 6+1 Beringung. Diese Ruten haben einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,6 mm. Die Ruten sind durch den Ring mehr in der Spitze extrem kopflastig. Gegengewicht im Griff habe ich schon versucht. Das bringt meiner Meinung nach nur Nachteile- mehr Gesamtgewicht- weniger Wurfweite.Beim Drill grosser Fische kommt diese Rute, durch die dünnere Spitze etwas schneller an Ihre Grenzen. Ich habe mir auch die aktuellen Modelle der BP angeschaut. Ich kann nur sagen: Diese Ruten haben mit den orginal BP nichts mehr zu tun. Das Hand und Spitzenteil hatten underschiedliche Längen. Spitzendurchmesser 2,2 - 2,3 mm. Das sind 5-6 Zehntel unterschied zum Orginal. Mit diesen Ruten möchte ich keinen Wels drillen. 
Zu euren ständigen streiterein: Es ist doch ziemlich egal ob Ihr eine Harrison, Sportex oder Bp angelt. Fischt diese Rute eine gewisse Zeit, lernt die Rute kennen , und Ihr werdet dann auch Fische fangen. Ich habe die BP nur, weil es Anfang der 90er Jahre nichts besseres gab, weil ich am Rhein fische, und ich auch bei Fischen über 2 Meter eine Rute brauche die hällt. Es gibt heutzutage bestimmt auch noch andere Ruten die weitaus günstiger sind, und denselben Zweck erfüllen. Ich habe mich auf die BP eingeschossen. Macht Ihr das mit Eueren Ruten. Gruss- zanderjaeger


----------



## Ranger (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ZANDERJAEGER: Vielen Dank für dein Statement!!!

Dein Startring ist ein 30er Zweisteg welche Größe haben die folgenden Einstegringe???

Grüße 
Ranger


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, die genaue Beringung: 30er 2 Steg Startring auf dem Handteil. Auf dem Spitzenteil  Einsteg 025, 020, 016, 012. Spitzenring 12. Spitzenring 012 geht aber nur bei Tube 2,8mm. Bei dünneren Spitzen würde ich einen 10er Spitzenring empfehlen. - zanderjaeger -


----------



## Ranger (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Dankeschön!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, habe Eure Beiträge gelesen, und gebe jetzt auch noch meinen Senf dazu.
> Ich fische die BP seit ca. 16 Jahren, und habe mir in der Zeit verschiedene Modelle aufbauen lassen. Die ersten BP. sind meiner Meinung nach die Besten. Die hatten noch einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,8-2,9 mm. Ja, sie sind etwas schwerer und leicht kopflastig. Mit der orginal 5+1 Beringung hällt sich das kopflastige jedoch in Grenzen. Diese Ruten sind unter anglerischen Bedingungen nicht zerstörrbar.Ich besitze das selbe Modell mit 30er 2-Steg Startring, und die 4 weiteren Ringe als Einsteg.*Die Fuji 1-Steg Ringe verbiegen sich auch bei grossen Fischen nicht. Diese Rute ist in der Spitze wesentlich schneller und nicht mehr kopflastig.* Kleiner Nachteil- etwas *weniger Wurfweite *als bei der kopflastigen Rute. Dann besitze ich noch 2 Adrenalin Modelle mit 6+1 Beringung. Diese Ruten haben einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,6 mm. Die Ruten sind durch den Ring mehr in der Spitze extrem kopflastig. Gegengewicht im Griff habe ich schon versucht. Das bringt meiner Meinung nach nur Nachteile- mehr Gesamtgewicht- *weniger Wurfweite*.Beim Drill grosser Fische kommt diese Rute, durch die dünnere Spitze etwas schneller an Ihre Grenzen. Ich habe mir auch die aktuellen Modelle der BP angeschaut. Ich kann nur sagen: Diese Ruten haben mit den orginal BP nichts mehr zu tun. Das Hand und Spitzenteil hatten underschiedliche Längen. Spitzendurchmesser 2,2 - 2,3 mm. Das sind 5-6 Zehntel unterschied zum Orginal. Mit diesen Ruten möchte ich keinen Wels drillen.


Klasse Aussagen zum Thema, und auch der Frage der Spitzensensibilität! #6



> Zu euren ständigen streiterein: Es ist doch ziemlich egal ob Ihr eine Harrison, Sportex oder Bp angelt. Fischt diese Rute eine gewisse Zeit, lernt die Rute kennen , und Ihr werdet dann auch Fische fangen. Ich habe die BP nur, weil es Anfang der 90er Jahre nichts besseres gab, weil ich am Rhein fische, und ich auch bei Fischen über 2 Meter eine Rute brauche die hällt. Es gibt heutzutage bestimmt auch noch andere Ruten die weitaus günstiger sind, und denselben Zweck erfüllen. Ich habe mich auf die BP eingeschossen. Macht Ihr das mit Eueren Ruten. Gruss- zanderjaeger


Eigentlich ist es doch schon länger klar, viele haben inzwischen vergleichend probiert und wissen die Pros und Contras, und letztlich gibt das persönliche Gefallen den Ausschlag. :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> hallo,nur noch kurz was dazu.unterwicklungen bei ruten mit hohen wurfgewichten sowie allen multirollenruten macht ganz klar sinn.der blank wird geschohnt in extremsituationen.


Richtig, aber noch wichtiger ist dies auch bei kleinen Wurfgewichts-Ruten und eigentlich allen Klassen, wenn man damit auch größte Fische drillen will bzw. leichte zarte Blanks bis zur Grenze auslastet, je dünner der Blank desto schneller passiert was.



> einbeinringe bei ruten über 50g wg sind unsinn,die gewichtsersparnis ganz gering.sie werden zwar nicht von der rute fliegen aber die lebensdauer verkürzen.


Das stimmt nicht, wie viele erfolgreiche 1-Bein Ruten auch bis in die H-Klasse beweisen - habe selber etliche, auch s.o. 
Selbst Ruten mit WG bis 100g erstarken unter zarteren Ringen und es paßt noch wunderbar.



> man muss halt irgendwann mal eher restaurieren


Das wird bei einer häufigen Biegebelastung des Ringrahmens und des einen Beins passieren. :g
Wie ich oben aber schon schrieb, ist die Blankschonung weitaus höher - der kostet das Geld und ist vor allem schnell nicht mehr ersetzbar oder nachkaufbar, die Ringe sind dagegen leicht beschaffbar und Schäden können immer am Ring passieren - Ersatzreparatur ist nix unnormales.
Unten an der Rute nehme ich keine 1-Beinringe, am liebsten die untersten beiden 2-Bein und dann oberhalb 1-Bein, da bin ich dann schon bei 16er und kleiner und der 1-Beiner ist nicht mehr wabbelig.


----------



## Pikepauly (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Zanderjäger
Sehr schön sowas mal zu lesen, von jemandem der die Blechi wirklich gut kennt.
Deine Angaben unterstützen voll DETs Aüsserungen über geänderte und leichter/dünner gewordene Blanks und bringen viel Klarheit in die Diskussion.

Aber streiten tut sich hier niemand, das täuscht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



zandertex schrieb:


> Hallo,ich verbaue nur noch Fuji Einstegringe,egal welches WG. die Rute hat.Die letzte Rute war ein Tusk Blank 2,70m lang bis 120G WG. OK, der erste Ring ist ein Zweistegr. danach kommen nur noch Einstegringe.Habe gejerkt mit dem Teil,die dicksten  Gummifische im Rhein gefischt,alles kein Problem.


Klasse Erfahrungsaussage, ich habe ähnlich die 1-Beinrine (mit 2-Stegen  ; 1-Bein/1-Stegringe sind pfui) auch immer höher eingesetzt und probiert, und sie eignen sich vorzüglich  #6, solange keine schweren Pilker dran bewegt werden usw., und die Anschlags+Verbiegegefahr nicht so hoch ist.

Eine reine Bootsrute würde ich z.B. durchgehend 2-Bein beringen.
Habe 2 schwere Lachs/MeFo-Ruten von komplett 1-Bein auf 2-Beinberingung umgestellt, und es macht sich dort viel besser, klar sind die Ruten etwas weicher im Feeling, aber das ist dort egal.
Die gleiche 3.Rute als Handspinnrute ist mit 1-Beinberingung aber schöner und schneller, nur der 30er 1-Bein Leitring muß runter, der 2. 20er besser auch, je größer die 1-Beinringe - umso ausgeprägter das Verbiegen. :g



> Die Rute wäre mit 2stegringen wohl minimal steifer, so ist sie minimal leichter.


Das ist ein falscher Gedanke,  hatte ich früher auch gedacht, die 2-Beinringe machen die Spitze *weicher*, nicht härter, ihre zusätzliche Verstrebewirkung entfällt im Verhältnis zu dem Mehrgewicht.
Das ist ein Erfahrungswert vom Umbau und im Vergleich exakt gleicher Blanks, die unterschiedlich beringt wurden.
Die wenige Gramm mehr an der Spitze machen das Feeling weicher, die Spitze reagiert aber auch eher bei niedriger WG-Last (!), nur ist sie eben auch indirekter und unpräziser, teilweise nur minimal aber merklich.



> Doch ein Problem gibt es,aber nur in den Köpfen der 2stegangler.Der Markt gaukelt es uns vor,und viele  Angler glaubens dann halt.


Für den Handel sind die 2-Beinringe von Vorteil, bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung sind verbogene und abgebrochene Ringe doof für den Handel und Service. :g



> Genau wie Ringunterwicklungen,wer braucht so was,außer der Rutenbauer bei der Preisgestaltung.Oder glaubt im Ernst jemand das Bindegarn,auch wenn es lackiert ist den Blank vor Beschädingungen schützt,oder ist das lackierte Garn dann härter als der Blank.


Das ist ein Trugschluß - leicht zu beweisen und erlernen wenn man mal Ruten rippt. Eine leicht lackierte Unterwicklung aus Metallziergarn ist z.B. so stabil, daß man mit dem Cuttermesser senkrecht nicht durchkommt und sich sehr anstrengen muß die wieder durchzuschneiden. 
Außerdem viel wichtiger: Es schafft Puffer, der Ringfuß kann sich einige hunderstel oder sogar 1-2 Zehntel mm eindrücken mit einer Kante oder Ende - in die Wicklung und nicht in den Blank. Das schafft Reserven und schont den Blank, kleine minimalste Ankratzer sind tausendfach wiederholt schnell dann ein großer. 
Schon eine Lage Tesafilm bringt dabei einen sichtbaren Unterschied, der gleiche Ring kann dem Blank nicht mehr so zusetzen, sobald er minimal unterfüttert ist, als wenn nichts darunter ist.

Wie gesagt und nochmal wiederholt, immer dann wenn extreme Kräfte auf die Blankwandung einwirken, und das im Verhältnis Kraft<->Blankwandungsstärke. 

Insbesondere spielt als Kraftübertrager die plane und kantenfreie Auflage des Ringfußes eine gewichtige Rolle, sobald da was nicht stimmt kann wiederum die Unterwicklung noch aushelfen und Schäden verhindern.

Bei starken und insbesondere starkwandigen Blanks verbunden mit nur mittleren Belastungen und gut sitzenden Ringen braucht man die Unterwicklungen nicht.


----------



## Fafnir-Ruten (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Leute#h,

also die Blanks die wir von der Firma Hastings beziehen, sind im zusammengesteckten Zustand, zwischen 274 cm und 278 cm lang, diese Fertigungstoleranz ist ganz normal.
 Um exakt 270 cm länge zu bekommen,kann ich den Blank vorne (Spitzenteil) oder hinten (Griffteil) kürzen.
Will ich ne feine Spitze mit 2,4 mm - 2,6 mm kürze den Blank
von hinten, um auf 270 cm zu kommen.
Um an dem selben Blank eine kräftiger Spitze zu bekommen
kann ich die Verkürzung am Spitzenteil vornehmen und
bekomme so einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,7 - 2,9 mm
ohne, daß sich die Spitzenaktion merklich extrem verändert.
Natürlich wird Sie nach dem "Spitze kürzen", minimal "steifer" ,aber dies ist dann wieder in der Gesamtaktion der Rute von
Vorteil, so daß Sie sich beim Auswerfen besser aufläd und so
große Köder gut transportiert. So hab ich, ein WG von
15 - 120g an der Rute zu Verfühgung.
Kürze ich den Blank von hinten ist die Spitze minimal weicher
und man hat die "5-100g" WG bei einem Spitzendurchmesser
von 2,4 mm - 2,6mm.

Ich hoffe es hilt euch etwas weiter.
Die Blanks gibt es bei mir für 225,-€ und Ihr müßt mir nur sagen wie Ihr ihn haben wollt#6.

Grüße
Christoph "Rossy" Rossner
Fafnir-Ruten


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist ein Trugschluß - leicht zu beweisen und erlernen wenn man mal Ruten rippt. Eine leicht lackierte Unterwicklung aus Metallziergarn ist z.B. so stabil, daß man mit dem Cuttermesser senkrecht nicht durchkommt und sich sehr anstrengen muß die wieder durchzuschneiden.
> Außerdem viel wichtiger: Es schafft Puffer, der Ringfuß kann sich einige hunderstel oder sogar 1-2 Zehntel mm eindrücken mit einer Kante oder Ende - in die Wicklung und nicht in den Blank. Das schafft Reserven und schont den Blank, kleine minimalste Ankratzer sind tausendfach wiederholt schnell dann ein großer.
> Schon eine Lage Tesafilm bringt dabei einen sichtbaren Unterschied, der gleiche Ring kann dem Blank nicht mehr so zusetzen, sobald er minimal unterfüttert ist, als wenn nichts darunter ist.
> 
> ...


 








Vielen Dank für die Aussage!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zum anderen erwarte ich bei Ruten in dieser Preisklasse genau aus diesem Grund,egal ob BP,VHF usw,eine Ringunterwicklung!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß Matze


----------



## mad (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Aussage!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Zum anderen erwarte ich bei Ruten in dieser Preisklasse genau aus diesem Grund,egal ob BP,VHF usw,eine Ringunterwicklung!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gruß Matze



servus,

jeder hat da eine andere meinung und vorstellung was unterwicklung betrifft.
ich persönlich halte davon nichts!!!
ich werde auch in zukunft jeden der umbedingt eine will davon abraten, weil es nichts bringt ruten bis 120gr. 
wenn ich meine arbeit richtig mache und darauf achte dann zerstört mir kein ring einen blank.
die brüche die ich kennne da war noch nie eine rute dabei die genau beim ringfuß gebrochen ist.
unterwicklungen an spinnruten in der wg halte ich persönlich für blödsinn, im gegenteil die aktion leidet auch.
ist meine meinung dazu und werde auch in zukunft nur auf persönlichen wunsch eine unterwicklung machen.


----------



## maesox (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

...............|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


......aha.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> kannst du mir das vllt noch mal etwas genauer erklären? ich denke das nämlich immernoch|kopfkrat
> 
> das blankstück zwischen den bindungen an einem
> 2-bein-lowrider ring versteift am meisten, "normale" 2-bein ringe schon weniger, weil die abstände der füße kürzer sind und 1-bein ringe eben am wenigsten, da sie ja nur mit einem fuß an blank befestigt sind. oder nich |kopfkrat


Ist auch möglich so zu denken, die Erklärung klingt auch irgendwie plausibel wenn man nach einer sucht , aber wie gesagt:
Die Versteifungs-Verstrebungswirkung auf kurzen Blankabschnitten ist nichts im Vergleich zu der rund 30% höheren Ringmasse durch das 2.Bein+Fuß, das sind mal eben ~ 0,5g bei einem mittleren Ring, mal viele Ringe. Versuch mal folgendes Experiment: Häng mal kleine Bleie (Tropfen,Olive) so 3g bis 5g mit einer Tesafilmwicklung nicht ganz vorne aber so ins vordere Stück der Rutenspitze und schüttel die Rute einmal mit und einmal ohne das Gewicht ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> unterwicklungen an spinnruten in der wg halte ich persönlich für blödsinn, im gegenteil die aktion leidet auch.


Es gibt aber Aussagen aus dem lange lange bewährten Rutenbau, die auch sagen wofür und wann und was es bringt ...

Die Masse einer (schlanken) Unterwicklung ist recht gering im Vergleich zu mehr Ringbeinen oder deftigeren Ringen, ganz vorne an der Spitze (wo sie am meisten stören würde) ist die Unterwicklung auch ohne Wirkungsvorteil zumindest aufgrund der geringen Traglast dort, und die schlanke SIC-Sorte bringt z.B. mal eben 5-8g weniger an die Spitze als die gleiche Ringfolge aus dickeren 1-Bein-Ringen ala Fuji LVSG . :g |bigeyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> also könnte man ja auch fast schon sagen, dass das "tolle" fuji-concept, sprich viele ringe, aus jedem schnellen blank n "lämmerschwanz" macht, oder wie?


Nicht ganz, schau Dir mal die verwendeten Ringgrößen, -dicken und -massen an, sowie die vorzugsweise schlanken Ringrahmen. Vorne sollen laut Konzept mehr kleine und *leichte* Ringe sitzen.
Vorbild ist eigentlich die altbekannte englische Matchrute, die mit den vielen kleinen zarten Ringen, hoher Belastungsfähigkeit, gute Schnurführung dünnster Flatter-Fäden und möglichst straffe nicht schwabbelnde Aktion (durch geringe Ringmasse).
Sobald viele Ringe mit den großen Low-Profile Beinen verwendet werden, stimmt deine Beschreibung+Vermutung aber.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

schau mal, noch ein Beispiel dazu:
Diese (recht bekannte Abbildung) ist recht kräftig schwer beringt - und fühlt sich dadurch auch weicher an. 
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/files/products/052211210707_a.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wenn mir jetzt noch jemand den sinn und zweck von lowriderringen erklärt, weiss ich alles über ringe :vik:


Schau Dir mal den Unterschied dieser Ringe an, dann kommst Du vlt. selber drauf, außerdem ist es wie beim Tanzen: Wo sind die Füße? 

Fuji LCSG (= 2-Bein 3-Steg Ring)
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/files/products/052411222447_a.jpg 

Fuji BLRLG  (= 2-Bein 3-Steg Ring)
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/files/products/040203154439_b.jpg 

Fuji USG   (= 2-Bein 6-Steg Ring)
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/files/products/040403113543_b.jpg

und so zum Vergleich mal ein Fliegenrutenschlangenring (= 2-Bein 2-Steg Ring)
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/files/products/042603131152_b.jpg


----------



## zandertex (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> jeder hat da eine andere meinung und vorstellung was unterwicklung betrifft.
> ich persönlich halte davon nichts!!!
> ...


 

Danke Mad,
in ca. 15  Jahren Rutenbau ohne Unterwicklung, hat sich noch nie ein Ring bei mir gelockert,und dadurch den Blank beschädigt.
Seit ca.10 Jahren binde ich die Ringe nur noch mit dünner Geflochtener.Wenn drauf geachtet wird das man den Lack, bei senkrecht gehaltener Rute rechts und links neben dem frisch gebundenen Ringfuß reinlaufen lässt,hält auch alles bombenfest.
Die Geflochtene nimmt aber keinen Lack auf,wie normales Bindegarn,wird jetzt wieder gepostet werden.Macht nix,es hält und das ist das was zählt.

Ein  Einbein-Zweistegring,sorgfältig geschliffen, kann gar keinen Blank ankratzen oder zerstören. Wenn er vernünftig angebracht wurde ist der so fest als wäre er mit dem Blank verwachsen.Und nicht vergessen,er ist flexibel und kein Winkeleisen,das auf den Blank gewickelt wird und kann dem Blank nichts anhaben.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Ein  Einbein-Zweistegring,sorgfältig geschliffen, *kann gar keinen Blank ankratzen oder zerstören*. Wenn er *vernünftig* angebracht wurde ist der so fest als wäre er mit dem Blank verwachsen.Und nicht vergessen,er ist flexibel und kein Winkeleisen,das auf den Blank gewickelt wird und *kann dem Blank nichts anhaben*.


Man, da muß ich aber an mich halten, das verfolgen wir mal gemächlich weiter, mannomann! :m :q :q 
Alles an Rutenbrüchen nur Fatamorgana ... nenn mir den Gegenzauber der den Nebel auflöst. 
|laola:

Hast Du schon mal untersucht und festgestellt, wie unterschiedlich die Blanks *und* die Aufbauten sind, Blankwandungsdicke, Flexibilität, Kraftwirkung, *erwartete Kraftübertragungwerte*?
Ein Glasblank, ein GFK-Carbon Blank, ein Low-IM oder ein echter Hi-Modul Blank was ganz anderes sind?
Wie flexibel sind 10mm langer 2-3mm starker Stanzstahl? Wieviel ist das im Verhältnis zum typischen Stahlbildernagel?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ringe und tanzen? hä? ne, raffs nich. sorry


Schau doch auf dem obersten Bild, wie weit die beiden Füße auseinanderliegen. Damit liegen die beiden Anbindepunkte weiter auseinander und verteilen die Kraft besser auf 2 verschiedene Stellen. Sehr positiv im Trend sehr leichter sehr starker Spinnrutenblanks!

Ein 1-Beinring mit einem Fuß verteilt die (Zug)kraft nur auf einen Fuß, eine einzige Kraftübertragungsstelle und belastet und einiger anliegender Kraft den Blank erheblich mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ja ok, würde die dinger trotzdem nich gern an ner rute haben


Da stimm ich dir zu, machen selbst an einer 9ft VHF -75g ein lasches Gefühl.


----------



## Ranger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bei einer 5+1 Beringung auf einer 2,7m langen Rute, kann ich als Startring nen 30er Zweisteg wählen und dann weiter mit einem 20er Einstegring verjüngen, oder macht das Technisch überhaupt keinen Sinn?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mal ein Bespiel für "Einbeinringe zerstören" nicht, die Version vom "Profi", Serienbau.

Eine Ron Thompson Litecast 10' 7-26g IM7, etwa vergleichbar mit einer SeriesOne 10' 8-32g, allerdings diese vom Kaufjahr 2001, als die Blanks noch ein bischen schlechter in der Resistenz waren. 
Wurde meiner Frau auf dem Fischereiprüfungslehrgang von einem übereifrigen Ausbilder :k beim auseinandernehmen am Ring eingedrückt (er schaute wohl etwas woanders hin und hatte verschiedenliche Profilierungsprobleme :q) , und mit dem traurigen Bruchstück kam sie dann nach hause. Auf jeden Fall nicht handhabungssicher aufgebaut.

Mal so ein paar Fotos auf die schnelle. :m
Das kommt aus der Serie und dürfte derart in sehr sehr vielen Ruten aufgebaut sein. 
Wenn ich jemanden das Ringfußende auf den Oberschenkel drückte - isses wech, Küchenmesser geht schwerer! :g

Und dann stellen wir uns das ganze mal mit einem Großhecht oder dicken Wels vor, die man gerade so 10kg über die Schnur auf den Blank übertragen wollen ... :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Bei einer 5+1 Beringung auf einer 2,7m langen Rute, kann ich als Startring nen 30er Zweisteg wählen und dann weiter mit einem 20er Einstegring verjüngen, oder macht das Technisch überhaupt keinen Sinn?


Die Verjüngungsstufe 030 -> 020 ist üblich, und man will ja schnell auf kleine Ringdurchmesser = leichte Ringe kommen, sofern du übliche Geflechtschnur fischen willst.


----------



## Ranger (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja, gängige Stroft GTP Typ4 8KG


----------



## mad (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es gibt aber Aussagen aus dem lange lange bewährten Rutenbau, die auch sagen wofür und wann und was es bringt ...



servus,

kann schon sein dann gehe ich halt mal einen anderen weg.#h
und bis jetzt hat noch keine ring eine rute zerstört dich ich gebaut habe. vielleicht liegst auch noch daran das ich die rute so baue wie es vor langer, langer zeit gemacht würde.|kopfkrat
das gleiche auch wenn ich eine rute mit einsteg ringen baue, dann auch alle ringe und nicht der starterring zweisteg der rest einsteg. warum??? will mir einer erzählen das ein einstegring am handteil das nicht aushält??? und dazu schauts noch blöd aus, sorry ist meine persönliche meinung dazu. rute einsteg dann alle ringe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wie du weißt,  kümmer ich mich intensiv um Rutendesign, gehe da bis zum Exzess ins Detail, lieber wenig fertige Ruten, dafür optimiert: :g

- Was ist wie besser und funktioniert besser, schafft mehr Sicherheit?
- Wie ist eine Rute maximal überlastsicher, wie kann ich die Reserven maximieren, auch größten Fischen, Hängern und Belastungen standhalten?
- Wie bekomme ich auch leichte Ruten dazu, große Belastungen auszuhalten, auch wenn größte nicht vorgesehene Belastungen und Fische angreifen?
- Für sehr starke Multifile und deren möglicher Zuglast in Bereichen 8 - 10 - 15kg , muß ich mir einige neue Gedanken, die so bisher nicht da waren.

Und da es sehr wenig *Stand-der-Technik* im Rutenbau gibt, experimentiert auch jeder fröhlich vor sich hin, frei nach Schnauze, Pi mal Daumen, wie es eben so paßt.
Das ist auch soweit gut so, und so kommen unterschiedliche Erfahrungswerte zustande.

Einen verbindlichen Katalog und einen genau definierten Stand-der-Technik gibt es da nicht, fast.

Denn, es gibt durchaus Leute, die sich anderswo damit beschäftigen, z.B. im Maschinenbau.
Angelruten fallen auch unter mechanische Gebilde, Hebel, Federn usw., die Ringe entsprechen Verankerungen und getragenen und verbundenen Kraftobjekten.
Und da gibt es die Physik, auch weiter genauer im Maschinenbau z.B. Werkstoffkunde und Materialprüfung.

Da können wir eigentlich alle noch was lernen |znaika: , vor allem da noch viel zu erkennen und festzuhalten ist. :m
Ich mache mich ja auch erst gerade auf den _Weg_ ...

Ein Auszug aus dem Stand-der-Technik in der Werkstoffkunde:

Maßnahmen zur Vermeidung des Ermüdungsbruchen

Da die Ursache für den Dauerbruch letztlich die mechanische Wechselspannung ist, gilt es diese durch konstruktive Maßnahmen zu vermindern:

__ * *ausreichende Dimensionierung des Bauteiles*
__ * *vermeiden von zusätzlichen wechselnden Spannungen infolge von Eigenschwingungen*

Die Eigenschwingungen, die durch den *Lastfall oder eine Fremderregung* bewirkt werden kann, kann die alleinige Ursache eines Ermüdungsbruches sein. Ein Beispiel sind hochstehende schwere bedrahtete elektronische Bauelemente auf Leiterplatten, die z.B in Kraftfahrzeugen oder an schwingenden Maschinen eingesetzt werden, oder auch Schutzbleche und deren Halterungen an Fahrrädern. In solchen Fällen ist es sinnvoll, die Eigenfrequenz des schwingungsfähigen Systems zu ändern (vorzugsweise durch höhere Steifigkeit), oder die Schwingung zu dämpfen. Auf Leiterplatten werden bedrahtete, hochstehende Bauteile daher oft mit Kleber festgelegt.

Neben der Dimensionierung des Bauteiles vermindert man die Gefahr des Ermüdungsbruches im Maschinenbau durch verschiedene Maßnahmen, deren gemeinsames Ziel es ist, einen Ausgangspunkt für den Bruch zu vermeiden. 
*Solch ein Ausgangspunkt ist dort, wo eine hohe örtliche Spannung herrscht*, daher lohnen sich die Maßnahmen vornehmlich an solchen Stellen:

__ * Schaffen von gerundeten Übergängen bei Querschnittsänderungen, Vermeiden von abrupten Querschnittsänderungen
__    * *Vermeidung von Kerben, z.B. infolge von*
______ o *Beschädigungen*
______ o *konstruktiven Elementen wie Gewinden und Nuten*
______ o fertigungstechnischen Besonderheiten wie unbearbeiteten Schweißnähten 
__  * Schaffen glatter Oberflächen
__  * Einbringung von Druckeigenspannungen in die Werkstoffoberfläche, gebräuchlich ist hier das Kugelstrahlen, was wissenschaftlich nachweisbar Druckeigenspannungen in der Werkstoff einbringt und die Lebensdauer bei zyklischer Beanspruchung verlängert
__  * Vermeiden von Herstellungsfehlern wie Doppelungen und Einschlüsse
__  * Verwenden geeigneter Werkstoffe - so nimmt man an, dass z.B. Gusseisen mit Kugelgraphit gegenüber Lamellenguss einen günstigeren Spannungsverlauf im Mikrogefüge bewirkt
__ * Korrosionsschutz, u.a. um Spannungsrisskorrosion zu vermeiden

(Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ermüdungsbruch)

(Sprödbruch -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprödbruch)


Zu den Ringen, Beinzahlen, Auflageflächen, Schutzunterlagen und Unterwicklungen mal ein kleines altbekanntes, naheliegendes und durchaus lebenswichtiges Beispiel:

*Man nehme eine zugefrorene Eisfläche von wenigen Zentimetern schwimmender Eisdicke auf einem See an, wo jemand draufsteht.*
- mit einem Schlittschuh auf der Spitze eine Pirouette drehend
- einbeinig
- zweibeinig
- breitbeinig zweibeinig
- mit Skiern
- liegend

Was passiert dann? 
Es besteht u.U. Einbruchgefahr, welche?
Wie wirkt die Dicke der Eisschicht und Art des Eises in diesem Szenario? 
Wie wirkt das Gewicht der Person?

(Hinweis für Knobler : Es gibt im Board schon einige Threads und Tips zum Verhalten auf Eis, wo sowas diskutiert wird. )

Nun setzt man die Auflage eines Menschen auf Eis mal in Bezug zur Auflage von Ringen auf einem Blank.
Die Situation ist wegen der beiden spröden Stoffe Eis und Kohlefasergewebe durchaus gut vergleichbar, Brüche erfolgen ähnlich.


----------



## resusfaktor (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung vom Rutenbau, aber das diskutierte Thema interessiert mich.

@Angeldet
Bin mir nicht sicher auf welchen Belastungsfall du bei den Einstegringen hinaus willst. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe meinst du, dass die Belastung im Extremdrill sich aufs Ende des Ringfußes auswirkt und dadurch eine extrem hohe Belastung auf einer sehr kleinen Fläche herrscht. Also im Prinzip die Piruette auf einem Bein 

Das wäre natürlich tötlich

Aber das halte ich ehrlich gesagt nur in zwei Fällen für möglich:

1.Der Ring ist über die Wicklung unzureichend fixiert und verteilt dadurch die Kraft nicht auf den Blank sondern durch den Hebel aufs Ringende.

2.Der Belastungsfall entsteht durch die Blankbiegung. Aber dazu müssten die Ringe sehr ungleichmäßig verteilt sein, dass du bei einem Ring im übertriebenen Sinne schon fast ein Knicken des Blanks hättest.

Denke beide Fälle sind bei einer gut aufgebauten Rute nicht der möglich.

Grüße :vik:


----------



## zandertex (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo AngelDet,keine Ahnung was du noch alles auffährst um deine Abneigung gegen Einstegringe zu untermauern.Der Bruch deiner Rute hatte nichts mit Ein. oder Zweistegr.
mit oder ohne Unterwicklung,sondern mit einem zu dünnen Blank,oder einem nicht richtig befestigtem Ring zu tun.Wenn du auf einen Strohalm, egal welchen Ring mit Unterwicklung bindest hält da auch nichts.
Ich mache dir ein Angebot.Du bekommst eine Eigenbau-Rute(Tusk Blank 2,70m WG -120G) von mir für 3 Monate zum testen.Kannst du alles Angeltechnische mit anstellen.Wirst sehen da hält alles.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hej Zandertex, ich mag Einbeinringe, hab ich oben doch geschrieben! :m
Aber das wo sie angebracht sind, dort wo die Belastung paßt.

Du wirst sicher auch nicht ernstlich 10kg Belastung an einem im Endeffekt tragenden Einbeinring am HT aufhängen wollen, das reißt bzw. kippt einfach viel eher den Ring aus bzw. durch den Blank, als wenn dort ein Zweibeinring säße.

Und, ein ordentlich dicker Blank hält schon was aus, richtig. Das traue ich deiner aufgebauten Tusk auch zu, wobei ich die Blankwandungsdicke desjenigen in Mitte und HT nicht kenne, du wirst bestimmt probiert haben. 
Es geht hier mehr um die Frage von zarten Blank, mit denen man auch gerne große Fische erfolgreich drillen will, und die bei weitem nicht die Reserven wie ein "dickes Ding" bieten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke für dein Interesse, Interesse ist gut. 



resusfaktor schrieb:


> Bin mir nicht sicher auf welchen Belastungsfall du bei den Einstegringen hinaus willst. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe meinst du, dass die Belastung im Extremdrill sich aufs Ende des Ringfußes auswirkt und dadurch eine extrem hohe Belastung auf einer sehr kleinen Fläche herrscht. Also im Prinzip die Piruette auf einem Bein
> 
> Das wäre natürlich tötlich


So in etwa, angefangen mit einbeinigem Stand und bei ungünstigen Aufbauten dann die Pirouette, ja. 
Es ist eigentlich sehr einleuchtend, daß man die Auflagefläche lieber immer möglich groß hält, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist oder "das Eis unterm Arsch knackt".



> 1.Der Ring ist über die Wicklung unzureichend fixiert und verteilt dadurch die Kraft nicht auf den Blank sondern durch den Hebel aufs Ringende.
> 
> 2.Der Belastungsfall entsteht durch die Blankbiegung. Aber dazu müssten die Ringe sehr ungleichmäßig verteilt sein, dass du bei einem Ring im übertriebenen Sinne schon fast ein Knicken des Blanks hättest.
> 
> Denke beide Fälle sind bei einer gut aufgebauten Rute nicht der möglich.


Du beschreibst hier 2 durchaus mögliche Aufbaufehler, die aber selten auftreten werden.

Relevanter ist die Sache mit den dünnen modernen Blank, die nur Materialstärken von ~0,5mm bieten und wo man trotzdem mit 10kg Geflechten drauf angelt - und hängert, und mal einen sehr dicken Fisch dran hat wenn man Glück hat. :g

Da stellt sich die Frage, wieviel Aufwand und Expertise hat der jeweilige Rutenbauer, das richtig abzuschätzen, anhand welcher Herstellervorgaben über Flächenbelastungen oder eigener Testreihen, und vor allem Vorsorge zu treffen, Vorsorge das die Rute nicht plötzlich vorschnell versagt, oder gar noch schlimmer: mit dem Fisch des Lebens dran zu versagen. 

Das ist mein schlimmster Angelalptraum - Geräteversagen im Moment der Momente, den ich nicht (nochmal) erleben möchte, waren schon genug. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Und hier in diesem Fall noch ein Beispiel dichter on topic, es wurde gerade eine Skyblade Adrenalin Titanium bei ebay verkauft, die eine interessante Ausstattungsliste hat und wo man sehen kann, worin ein hoher Aufwand liegen kann und es doch das ein oder andere wesentliche Merkmal zur Kreation einer wirklichen "Großwels-Belastungs-Peitsche" geben mag.
Leichte Ringe, die eine ruhige Rute versprichen, hohe Beinzahl und Unterwicklungen, das sieht weit solide aus.

- Rutengewicht 239 Gramm

- *Fuji Titanium TVSG 7+1 SIC Beringung (also inkl. Endring 8 Ringe)* (= sehr leichte teuerste 2-Beinringe)

- *Alle Ringe komplett unterwickelt zum Schutz des Blanks*

- Fuji DPS 18 Gunsmoke Rollenhalter

- Titanium Endkappe mit Gummi Abschluss

- Titanium Winding Check

- Edelstahl Ring an der Überschubverbindung

- Stoffutteral

- Handbuilt by Jan Gutjahr


----------



## resusfaktor (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bei dünnen modernen Blanks stellt sich für mich die Frage wieviel Kraft diese überhaupt übertragen können. Ich kann auf meiner UL-Rute mit ner 20kg Geflochtener Fischen, aber trotzdem krieg ich nicht annähernd den Druck drauf. 
Der Blank muss ja auch ne entsprechende Power haben um überhaupt die Kraft von der du sprichst auf die Ringe übertragen zu können.

Jede Rute hat ihre Grenzen und da ändern die Ringe auch nix dran. 

Wenn ein Blank so dünn ist, dass Zweistegringe drauf müssen, weil er in extremen Situationen brechen kann, würde ich mir ernsthaft über den Sinn dieses Blanks Gedanken machen. Wofür sollte ein solcher Blank gut sein???
Durch die Zweistegringe verliere ich doch die Vorteile eines schnellen, leichten  Blanks. 

Grüße #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



resusfaktor schrieb:


> Bei dünnen modernen Blanks stellt sich für mich die Frage wieviel Kraft diese überhaupt übertragen können. Ich kann auf meiner UL-Rute mit ner 20kg Geflochtener Fischen, aber trotzdem krieg ich nicht annähernd den Druck drauf.
> Der Blank muss ja auch ne entsprechende Power haben um überhaupt die Kraft von der du sprichst auf die Ringe übertragen zu können.


Richtig, ein weicher Blank der keine Kraft, aufbaut sondern sich wegbiegt, hat solche Probleme kaum. Am ehesten treten solche Extremlasten nur unten an den dicken Bereichen des Rutenblanks auf, dort wo die Traglast sich aufbauen kann, oder im Endfall eben sogar direkt über dem Rutengriff.
Inzwischen sind aber z.B. beim GuFieren sehr leichte (=sehr geringe Masse) und sehr harte Ruten "in Mode gekommen".



> Wenn ein Blank so dünn ist, dass Zweistegringe drauf müssen, weil er in extremen Situationen brechen kann, würde ich mir ernsthaft über den Sinn dieses Blanks Gedanken machen. Wofür sollte ein solcher Blank gut sein???
> Durch die Zweistegringe verliere ich doch die Vorteile eines schnellen, leichten  Blanks.


Ja richtig, gut kombiniert. Aber nicht (nur) Zweibeinringe allein, einbischen mehr könnte man schon noch tun, s.o.  
Man kann auch problemlos kombinieren, muß nicht alles gleich aussehen, vor allem wenn es bessere Funktion UND Stabilität verspricht kann es nur besser sein. Unterwicklung ist eben dort eine leistungssteigernde Maßnahme, wo sie was bringt, wo Gefahr für den Blank auftreten kann - i.d.R. die untersten beiden Ringe. Oben an der Spitze bringt sie meist nur Nachteile, weil die Spitzen sich wegbiegen können, außerdem schimpfen einige über die schlechtere Sensibilität von Unterwicklungen - das wird aber auch an der Spitze fühlbar.

Die Frage ist ja nicht, wie sich jemand persönlich die Ruten für den Eigenbedarf schneidert, experimentiert usw., jedermanns Gusto. 
Gibt auch Leute die fahren 250 km/h mit dem Moped auf der Autobahn, nur in T-Shirt und Jeans. |uhoh:

Die prekäre Lage stellt sich ein, wenn jemand professionell Ruten baut, sprich: verkauft, und das für nicht wenig Geld, Preislagen von 300 bis 500 sind kein Pappenstil. Das sehen die Käufer dieser Ruten bestimmt genauso wie ich. :g

In der Regel erfolgt aber keine Leistungsbeschreibung (=was muß die Rute aushalten können, womit wird sie belastet), schriftlich festgehalten und gegenseitig abgesprochen. Das ist schon mal ein Manko, denn wer hat Schuld wenn was schief geht? Auf jeden Fall eigentlich ein Versäumnis ... da gibts noch Nachholbedarf.

Prinzipiell kann es der benutzende Angler genauso wie der Rutenbauer sein, auch der kann Mist gebaut haben. Wieviel Vertrauen hat man als (unkundiger) Angler mit dem Wunsch nach Besitz einer High-Tec-Peitsche zu dem ausführenden Rutenbauer? Sowohl zur Designkompetenz als auch zur handwerklich exakt sauberen optimalen Arbeitsausführung?

Was aber praktisch noch viel entscheidender ist: Wie wird in einem Rutencrashfall damit umgegangen? Wie schnell gibt es einen (nachgebesserten) Ersatz? Wie lange muss man auf die Rute verzichten?
1 Monat, 3 Monate, 1/2 Jahr oder gar Jahre und mehr? 
Ist es bewußt, daß sich Rutenbaupreise auch mit oder ohne Service verschiedener Art gestalten?

Wenn ich erlebt habe mit welcher Akribie Christian Weckesser die teueren MP1 Blanks dem Klaus wieder aus der Hand nimmt unter "die brauche ich noch als Ersatz, da sind Ruten mit draußen, die sind unverkäuflich" und das Geld NICHT will, dann weiß ich, daß jemand das ernst meint, ernst meint seinen Kunden schnellstmöglich die Ruten wieder instandzusetzen, und das unter Inkaufnahme einer (geldbindenden nachteiligen) Vorratshaltung. #6 #6 #6


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Det
Das ist ja der Hammer mit CMW!
Was für ein Service.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Das ist ja der Hammer mit CMW!
> Was für ein Service.


Jupp, und ich glaube das siehst nicht nur Du und ich so.


----------



## Ranger (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die MP1 Ruten werden unglaublich detailverliebt gebaut! Lieferzeit ist Top und der Preis, wenn der Service wie versprochen ausgeführt wird, auch in Ordnung...


----------



## SebastianHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Blechpeitschen-Fans!

Weiss jemand wo man die Originale Blechpeitsche noch bekommt? 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Bernhard* (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Hallo Blechpeitschen-Fans!
> 
> Weiss jemand wo man die Originale Blechpeitsche noch bekommt?
> 
> ...


 
Direkt mit Blankbeschriftung "Profi-Blinker Blechpeitsche"?
Nur gebraucht bei ebay.


----------



## SebastianHH (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Twisterpeitsche?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## KHof (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das waren Spin perfekt - Blanks. Er hatte noch zwei und gab die nicht her. Ich hab sogar den Preis hochverhandelt und es gab nix! Weckesser jun. stellte sich da stur.

Vorbildlich.

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Klaus
Den Eindruck gewinnt man auch wen man sieht, was CMW im Moment wieder für uralte Sachen bei den Sonderposten-Blanks raushaut. Als wenn er die erstmal 10 Jahre wegstellt um für Ersatz sorgen zu können.
Top-Einstellung von Ihm!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Hechtchris (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wie lange dauert es denn wenn man bei Mad einen BP nachbau ordert ? Würde mir gerne nach bestehen meines Examens eine gönnen !

Und kann der Mad da auch etwas auf den Blank gravieren ? ;+

Wenns das gibt kann mir mal einer ein Pic zeigen von seiner Mad bp mit gravierung ? :q


----------



## welszander71 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hechtchris:schau mal auf mads seite, da ist einiges hübsches zu sehen.lohnt sich .
gruss:michael


----------



## bassking (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hechtchris- was möchteste denn auf dem Blank haben- ein Tattoo Deiner Freundin?? (hehehe, Scherz...).

SebastianHH: ich habe unter Anderem Erfahrung mit der  Twisterpeitsche...was willst Du denn wissen?

Bassking.


----------



## SebastianHH (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hechtchris- was möchteste denn auf dem Blank haben- ein Tattoo Deiner Freundin?? (hehehe, Scherz...).
> 
> SebastianHH: ich habe unter Anderem Erfahrung mit der Twisterpeitsche...was willst Du denn wissen?
> 
> Bassking.


 

Ich möchte mir eine erstklassige Gummirute zulegen, und bin dabei auf die TP gestoßen. Benutze sie für die Elbe und auch für stille Gewässer.
Was für eine Aktion hat die Rute?
Welche Shadgrößen kann ich mit der TP problemlos führen?
Kann ich zur Not auch mal einen Spinner oder einen Wobbler ranhängen?


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## bassking (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin.
Die Aktion ist progressiv-steif , also optimal zum Twistern.

Dabei ist die Angel noch recht leicht...zum reinen Zupfangeln aus dem Handgelenk allerdings nicht optimal.

Du kannst mit der TP. jeden gängigen Gummiköder führen- auch in Wallergröße...sie ist allerdings keine Barschspielrute...die Gummis sollten schon eine Mindestlänge von 10-12cm. haben...allerdings kann  man mit der Reißmethode über den Unterarm quasi jeden Köder fischen- auch Kleine...ob ein 30er Barsch da allerdings noch Spaß macht?!

Spinner und Wobbler sind eigentl.kein Problem- die TP. wirkt zwar bretthart, federt im Drill aber ausgezeichnet die Kopfschläge ab.

Bis dato habe ich noch keinen ordentlichen Zander mit der Rute verloren...die Aktion ist schon besonders.

UNBEDINGT vor dem Kauf in die Hand nehmen !

Die Beringung ist Nebensache- normale Sic reichen aus...das schont den Geldbeutel.


Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## SebastianHH (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Moin.
> Die Aktion ist progressiv-steif , also optimal zum Twistern.
> 
> Dabei ist die Angel noch recht leicht...zum reinen Zupfangeln aus dem Handgelenk allerdings nicht optimal.
> ...


 

Ich weiss nicht wo ich die möglichkeit habe diese Rute in die Hand zu nehmen. Ob ein Händler diese Rute in Hamburg besitzt, habe ich noch nicht rausgefunden.


----------



## SebastianHH (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bassking wo hast du deine denn gekauft? 
Und was haste bezahlt?

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## andernachfelix (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

die dinger sind doch gar nicht mehr so teuer. wenn man weiß wo man bestellt ich sag nur mal so, bei ebay zahlt man meist deutlich mehr 
frohe jagd


----------



## fireline (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@sebastianhh

schau mal hier

mfg


----------



## SebastianHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> @sebastianhh
> 
> schau mal hier
> 
> mfg


 
Danke, der Thread war sehr hilfreich.

MfG


----------



## bassking (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Sebastian- noch meine ausstehende Antwort: zu dem Preis meiner TP. möchte ich Nix
sagen- Du hast ja die Angebote im Netz...gekauft habe ich seinerzeit in einem Angelladen in Leverkusen.

Nochmal: ich würde keinem empfehlen, eine hochwertige Spinnrute auf Empfehlung einfach so zu kaufen- dazu sind die Geschmäcker zu unterschiedlich:  Ein Angler nahm die teure TP. sofort mit, nachdem er Sie gerade mal in der Hand hatte und war total begeistert- ein Anderer schimpft über angebliche Kopfalastigkeit....

Wie gesagt würde ich schon versuchen, das Teil zu befingern.

Ich les´ gerade, Du kommst aus Hamburg....MUSS man da nicht die Strehlow-Stöcke kaufen?

Das ist doch da das non plus ultra...odder ? (Scherz).

Gruß und Petri. 

Bassking.


----------



## SebastianHH (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian- noch meine ausstehende Antwort: zu dem Preis meiner TP. möchte ich Nix
> sagen- Du hast ja die Angebote im Netz...gekauft habe ich seinerzeit in einem Angelladen in Leverkusen.
> 
> Nochmal: ich würde keinem empfehlen, eine hochwertige Spinnrute auf Empfehlung einfach so zu kaufen- dazu sind die Geschmäcker zu unterschiedlich: Ein Angler nahm die teure TP. sofort mit, nachdem er Sie gerade mal in der Hand hatte und war total begeistert- ein Anderer schimpft über angebliche Kopfalastigkeit....
> ...


 

Dazu sage ich nichts. Hehe!!!!!
Ich würde mir den Strehlow-Prügel nicht kaufen.
Angelshop-Leverkusen ist auch der einzige der die Ruten anbietet oder?


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand einen "Unterwicklung pro und contra Thread" eröffnen.......

Ich kann mich Det aber anschließen. Eine Unterwicklung der Ringe mach bei Ruten, die extrem hohen Belastungen ausgesetzt sind, so wie z.B. beim Wallerspinnen absolut Sinn.

Wenn die Rute eine extreme Biegekurve erfährt, kommt zwangsläufig etwas Spiel an den Ringfüßen zu Stande, insbesondere bei Zweifußringen..... Und da ist ein Unterwicklung einfach ein zusätzlicher Schutz.

Zudem wird die Aktion keineswegs negativ beeinflusst, das bissel Garn und lack macht bei einer kräftigen Spinnrute sicherlich nichts mehr aus.

*Aber doch mal einfach zurück zum Thema BLECHPEITSCHE* :m

Ich hatte am WE mal die Gelegenheit alle 3 Ruten zu Vergleichen.

1.) original Profi-Blinker Blechpeitsche

2.) Adrenalin

3.) Fafnir Blechpeitsche

ES SIND 3 VERSCHIEDENE RUTEN!

Nr. 1) hat einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2.8mm und ist dadurch in der Spitze ne Ecke härter als die Nr. 3), diese hat 2.5mm. Die  Aktion an sich ist ähnlich (nur das Nr. 1 eben härter ist).  Beide Ruten haben eine typisch amerikanische "Fast Action", sprich, sie haben eine extreme Spitzenaktion.

Die Nr. 1) ist viel besser verarbeitet als die Nr. 3.), sie ist am Überschub zusätzlich verstärkt, dIe Steckverbindung ist wesentlich präziser geschliffen.

Ich würde der Fafnir ein Wurfgewicht von 10-70 Gramm zusprechen, der PB BP 25-90 Gramm.

Nr. 2) hat einen Spitzendurchmesser von 3.0mm, und die Aktion geht nicht so stark über die Spitze, sondern über die ganze Rute. Die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig. 

Wurfgewicht dürfte 40-90 Gramm passen.

Man könnte so sagen - Aktion der BP und Fafnir sind ähnlich VHF Spin (nur langsamer), Adrenalin ähnlich VT Spin.

Wobei mir die Originale PB Blechpeitsche absolut am besten gefallen hat. Supergeile Aktion. #6


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 2.) Adrenalin
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jan,

ich habe mir von MAD meine "BP" mit nem Adrenalin-Blank vom Stolli aufbauen lassen.

Zum Thema Verarbeitung:
- Das Handteil war schlecht lackiert und wies einige Bläschen auf, bei denen der Lack auch nach einziger Zeit abblätterte.
- Das Handteil war bei der Steckverbindung so krumm und bucklig abgeschnitten, als ob man es mit den Zähnen gemacht hätte. Ausserdem war der Blank nicht verschlossen. Das ganze wurde nachträglich von MAD erstklassig angepasst.

Wegen der Aktion geb ich Dir recht.

Aber ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass es Toleranzen beim Spitzendurchmesser gibt, je nachdem wie die Blanks zugeschnitten werden (handmade halt). Oder irre ich mich?

Im Übrigen bin ich nach 2 Jahren immer noch begeistert von der Rute.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Zum Thema Verarbeitung:
> - Das Handteil war schlecht lackiert und wies einige Bläschen auf, bei denen der Lack auch nach einziger Zeit abblätterte.
> - Das Handteil war bei der Steckverbindung so krumm und bucklig abgeschnitten, als ob man es mit den Zähnen gemacht hätte. Ausserdem war der Blank nicht verschlossen. Das ganze wurde nachträglich von MAD erstklassig angepasst.
> 
> Im Übrigen bin ich nach 2 Jahren immer noch begeistert von der Rute.



Seit 2006 werden die Cebbra Adrenalin Blanks nicht mehr von G-USA hergestellt (aber immer noch nach dem Doppelhelix Verfahren) 

Wir reden also über verschiedene paar Schuhe. Die aktuellen Blanks sind ERSTKLASSIG verarbeitet. Du wirst noch einen alten Adrenalin Blank haben.



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass es Toleranzen beim Spitzendurchmesser gibt, je nachdem wie die Blanks zugeschnitten werden (handmade halt). Oder irre ich mich?



Ja, da irrst du dich. Gewisse Toleranzen sind ok, aber nicht in diesem Maß. Das ergibt ja eine ganz andere Rute!!!!

Bei Harrison sind ja auch alle Blanks nahezu gleich. Ob Handmade oder nicht.

Differenzen von 0.3mm sollten nicht sein und kommen bei Harrison z.B. nicht vor. Ebenso nicht bei der neuen Adrenalin oder der ganz alten BP von PB.



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Im Übrigen bin ich nach 2 Jahren immer noch begeistert von der Rute.



Prima!

Mess mal bitte deinen Spitzendurchmesser (unterhalb des Endringes.....).......


----------



## KHof (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

Bei meiner (Fafnir via Mad) stimmen die 2,5 mm Spitzendurchmesser (ganz an der Spitze damals gemessen). Die Wurfgewichtsangabe 10-70 Gramm passt auch, bei Gufis um 80 Gramm ist ziemlich deutlich die Grenze spürbar.
An der Qualität wie zB. Passung o.ä. gibt es nichts zu mäkeln.
Der Blank ist kerzengrade, auffällig ist daß die Schnittfläche am Ende des Spitzenteils nach dem Schneiden lackiert wurde, wenn man ganz genau schaut ist an einer Stelle ein Fingerabdruck unter der Lackierung zu erkennen (klasse Signatur!).

Alles in allem hat das Teil sich zu meiner Lieblingshechtrute entwickelt - egal ob identisch, neuer, älter oder so weiter.

Klaus


----------



## Bernhard* (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Seit 2006 werden die Cebbra Adrenalin Blanks nicht mehr von G-USA hergestellt (aber immer noch nach dem Doppelhelix Verfahren)
> 
> Wir reden also über verschiedene paar Schuhe. Die aktuellen Blanks sind ERSTKLASSIG verarbeitet. Du wirst noch einen alten Adrenalin Blank haben.
> 
> ...



Von welcher Blankschmiede kommen denn dann jetzt die Blanks?

Als ich damals den Blank begutachtet hab, hab ich mich telefonisch beim Stollenwerk beschwert. Damals wurde mir gesagt, dass es sich um nen Graphite USA-Blank handelt.

Leider habe ich keinen genauen Messschieber - kann daher den Spitzendurchmesser nicht bestimmen. Vielleicht liest das hier ja der Birger, der hat seine gleichzeitig bekommen.


----------



## moped (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Bernhard* schrieb:


> Leider habe ich keinen genauen Messschieber - kann daher den Spitzendurchmesser nicht bestimmen. Vielleicht liest das hier ja der Birger, der hat seine gleichzeitig bekommen.


 

...oder Du fragst einfach den guten Jürgi nach einer Schieblehre, der hat doch jeden Schmarrn daheim|supergri!


----------



## fireline (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> 2.) Adrenalin
> 
> 
> 
> Nr. 2) hat einen Spitzendurchmesser von 3.0mm, und die Aktion geht nicht so stark über die Spitze, sondern über die ganze Rute.



hab grad nachgemessen,spitzendurchmesser bei meiner adrenalin beträgt 2,7 mm

mfg


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> hab grad nachgemessen,spitzendurchmesser bei meiner adrenalin beträgt 2,7 mm
> 
> mfg



Gude,

wie alt ist deine Rute?


----------



## fireline (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ca 2 jahre

mfg


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wusste doch, dass es da schon mal Messungen hab.
Hier ein Auszug von MAD´s Thema "*!!!Blechpeitsche vergleich Twisterpeitsche!!!*"



> Hab heute mal "Blechpeitsche/Adrenalin" gegen den "Twisterpeitschen" Blank in gewicht, aktion, und wandstärke usw getestet um mal zu sehen ob diese beiden ruten gleich sind oder doch unterschiede da sind.
> 
> .....
> 
> ...


 
Die Messungen sind von Jan. 2006. Soweit ich weiss hat MAD die Blanks zu der Zeit beim Stollenwerk bezogen. Die liefen da unter dem Namen "Adrenalin".


----------



## Birger (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

2,9mm...


----------



## Bernhard* (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> 2,9mm...


 
Welchen Durchmesser hatten wir denn jetzt noch nicht? :m

Wenn man sich ansieht wie die Steckverbindung gearbeitet ist, dann kann ich mir schon auch gewaltige Unterschiede beim Spitzendurchmesser vorstellen. :g


----------



## Seriola (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Nr. 1) hat einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2.8mm und ist dadurch in der Spitze ne Ecke härter als die Nr. 3), diese hat 2.5mm. Die Aktion an sich ist ähnlich (nur das Nr. 1 eben härter ist). Beide Ruten haben eine typisch amerikanische "Fast Action", sprich, sie haben eine extreme Spitzenaktion.
> 
> Man könnte so sagen - Aktion der BP und Fafnir sind ähnlich VHF Spin (nur langsamer), Adrenalin ähnlich VT Spin.



Wenn ich die Zusammenhänge richtig verstanden habe, wird der VHF eine Spitzenaktion zugesprochen, oder??? Ich habe 2 VHF und finde die Stöcker echt gut, aber die haben doch keine Spitzenaktion... Ja, verdammt schnell aber trotzdem Semiparabolisch bis Parabolisch unter Druck. 
Habe ich hier was missvertanden oder hab ich letztendlich keine Ahnung von Ruten und sollte lieber stricken gehen???

Ich bin ein wenig irritiert, den ich suche immer noch nach einem Blank mit Spitzenaktion. Und da ich die BP nicht in der Hand hatte find ich den Thread interessand.

Eine Rute mit echter SpitzenA. für mich  : Gamakatsu Luxxe Saltage

Gruß,

Seriola


----------



## Birger (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Seriola schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zusammenhänge richtig verstanden habe, wird der VHF eine Spitzenaktion zugesprochen, oder??? Ich habe 2 VHF und finde die Stöcker echt gut, aber die haben doch keine Spitzenaktion... Ja, verdammt schnell aber trotzdem Semiparabolisch bis Parabolisch unter Druck.
> Habe ich hier was missvertanden oder hab ich letztendlich keine Ahnung von Ruten und sollte lieber stricken gehen???
> 
> Ich bin ein wenig irritiert, den ich suche immer noch nach einem Blank mit Spitzenaktion. Und da ich die BP nicht in der Hand hatte find ich den Thread interessand.
> ...



Sehe ich auch so, die VHF hat definitiv keine Spitzenaktion, kommt aber evtl. so rüber wenn man z.B. die 75g fischt und nur wenig belastet. bei ner 30g sieht man es doch recht deutlich. So gesehen hat die BP aber auch keine reine Spitzenaktion, jedoch viel mehr als eine VHF.


----------



## bassking (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

..interessant finde ich auch die Messungen der Spitzen TP. vs. Adrenalin.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, sind beide Durchmesser IDENTISCH.

Es liegt der Verdacht zumindest nicht fern, dass es sich um den *EIN und DENSELBEN BLANK handeln könnte.*

Der Vergleich beider Ruten wäre somit hochinteressant...auch im Hinblick auf die Preispolitik...


Bassking.

P.S: *Spitzenaktion* der H. oder TP. oder BP. ????!!! ...Wohl kaum.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Kenn jemand die neue Kogha (pure Metal) Rute ??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wie war noch kurz der Titel des Threads?

Aber zu dieser Frage in dem Zusammmenhang:

|muahah:|schild-g|muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Schönes Ding!
Von perfekt High-End zu perfekt Schrott.


----------



## SebastianHH (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So habe mich endlich endschieden, nachdem ich den ganzen Thread durchgelesen habe. Werde mir eine BP aufbauen lassen. Habe Mad auch schon eine E-Mail geschrieben. Hofe das er diese bis zu meinem Schwedenurlaub am 31.05 fertig hat.
Wie ich gehört habe, ist die Wartezeit aber etwas lang?
Ich weiss nur noch nicht, für welche Beringung ich mich endscheiden soll. Aber ich denke da wird er mich super beraten.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Pit der Barsch (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Schönes Ding!
> Von perfekt High-End zu perfekt Schrott.


 
Siehste das wollt ich nur wissen.#6


----------



## Hechtchris (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hier ein tipp von mir Kogha oder diverse Askari marken sagen eigtl schon alles aus #h


----------



## SebastianHH (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mad hat mir jetzt nach über 48 Std. nicht geantwortet, zwecks BP-Aufbau. Naja vielleicht rufe ich ihn mal an.


----------



## J-son (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Mad hat mir jetzt nach über 48 Std. nicht geantwortet, zwecks BP-Aufbau.[...]



Wenn Dich das schon nervös macht, kauf' lieber eine Rute von der Stange...#h

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## SebastianHH (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Wenn Dich das schon nervös macht, kauf' lieber eine Rute von der Stange...#h
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y


 

Ich bin nicht nervös. Kann es nur kaum erwarten meine Traumrute in der Hand zu halten. 

Eine Rute von der Stange brauche ich nicht. Habe genügend im Keller.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## rainer1962 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Wenn Dich das schon nervös macht, kauf' lieber eine Rute von der Stange...#h
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y


 
oder lass dir woanders eine bauen, anrufen ist eh besser bei Robert...


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nervös. Kann es nur kaum erwarten meine Traumrute in der Hand zu halten.
> 
> Eine Rute von der Stange brauche ich nicht. Habe genügend im Keller.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
also Geduld solltest du mit Mad haben, meine BP sollte Weihnachten da sein, weil die Blanks nicht lieferbar waren, hat das nicht geklappt......Bis jetzt ist sie allerdings immer noch nicht da und hören tue ich auch nichts seit 14 Tagen......also ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit scheint wohl normal zu sein. 
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## maesox (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Blechi`s,

Welche exakte Länge hat eigentlich eine *original* Blechpeitsche ??


Gruß Matze


----------



## welszander71 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hallo leute:
von der firma ehmanns gibt es eine neue spinrute:aircut spin,2,7m,10-100 gr.wg.angeblich das non plus ultra!beschreibung liest sich wie von einer blechpeitsche:extrem schnelle fast taper spitzenaktion.erstaunlich der vk:ca.279 euro.meine frage:handeln die nun alle mit dem blechi gusa blank?bei dem vk würde man ja bestraft wenn man sie sich selber baut.wenn die blechi nun zur günstigen stangenrute verkommt würde es mich schon ärgern,dass ich mir nen blank bestellt habe.weiss hier jemand mehr?
gruss:welszander


----------



## schroe (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo welszander.
Das "extrem schnell" passt nicht zu einer Blechpeitsche.

Ich hätte noch zwei Dega "LightPilken" hier liegen. Die kann ich mit 10-100gr fischen und haben eine ähnliche Aktion wie die BP. Die ältere Penn MegaJig übrigens auch. Soll ich jetzt hinter jeder einen heimlichen BP Blank vermuten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Genau #6, es gibt viele und auch viele derartige "capable" Blanks, nur was jemanden wirklich gefällt und den Ticken mehr Spaß rausholt, muß schon jeder für sich individuell ausprobieren.


----------



## SebastianHH (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Werde mir meine BP


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

5-100 Gramm kann man auf jede Spinnrute schreiben....... Dadurch auf die Herkunft eines Blanks zu schließen ist quatsch.

Es gibt weitaus bessere Spinnblanks für Zander als den BP Blank. Die Blechpeitsche ist mit anderen Ruten auf dem Markt verglichen relativ langsam, sogar "von der Stange" gibt es Ruten, die eine schnellere und präzisere Aktion haben.

Einzigartig macht die BP aber ihre Bruchresistenz - die ist unvergleichlich.

Wer mal einen 210cm+ Wels damit in unter 10 Minuten aus harter Strömung drillen durfte, der wird verstehen was ich meine.

Mit der aktuellen BP mit der dünnen Spitze möchte ich das aber nicht machen.......


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Es gibt weitaus bessere Spinnblanks für Zander als den BP Blank. Die Blechpeitsche ist mit anderen Ruten auf dem Markt verglichen relativ langsam, sogar "von der Stange" gibt es Ruten, die eine schnellere und präzisere Aktion haben.


#6


> Einzigartig macht die BP aber ihre Bruchresistenz - die ist unvergleichlich.


 
das macht sie unter anderem auch so intressant



> Mit der aktuellen BP mit der dünnen Spitze möchte ich das aber nicht machen.......


und wenns die alte mit der dickeren Spitze nicht mehr gibt, welchen Blank/Rute bevorzugst du dann???#h


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> und wenns die alte mit der dickeren Spitze nicht mehr gibt, welchen Blank/Rute bevorzugst du dann???#h



Die Blechpeitsche mit der dickeren Spitze.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

..sagte doch wenns die nicht mehr gibt.....
welche dann???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Mit der aktuellen BP mit der dünnen Spitze möchte ich das aber nicht machen.......


Was hat denn die (dünne) Spitze einer "BP(neu) et.al." mit dem Drill eines solchen Großfisches zu tun? Also das geht doch hauptsächlich aufs HT, gerade bei deren an sich schon sehr lang hinunter weichen Spitze. |kopfkrat

Daß die dickere Ausführung besser zum Welsangeln wäre, kann ich gut verstehen, daß hieße aber auch daß die zartere neue Spitze besser zum Zanderangeln (etc.) wäre. (?)


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@AngelDet
Wie viele Großwelse hast du denn schon mit der BP gedrillt?
Und wo?
Hast du Fotos?
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was hat denn die (dünne) Spitze einer "BP(neu) et.al." mit dem Drill eines solchen Großfisches zu tun? Also das geht doch hauptsächlich aufs HT, gerade bei deren an sich schon sehr lang hinunter weichen Spitze. |kopfkrat
> 
> Daß die dickere Ausführung besser zum Welsangeln wäre, kann ich gut verstehen, daß hieße aber auch daß die zartere neue Spitze besser zum Zanderangeln (etc.) wäre. (?)



Hallo Det,

was den Drill angehst hast du natürlich Recht.

Aber gerade bei der Landung ziehst du die Rute recht stark zurück, du hast mit der härteren Spitze dann einfach mehr Gewalt. Die weiche Spitze beschreibt dann ein abenteuerliche Biegekurve..... Auch Blechpeitschen können brechen! 

Zudem - das gilt neben dem harten Wallermaul natürlich auch in besonderem Maße für Zander - kommt mit der weichen Spitze der Anhieb schlechter durch. Mit der harten Spitze hat man selbst bei Schraubstockbissen eine Chance.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@uwe gerhard
Du hast was nicht richtig gelesen: Spinnfischer74 hat Erfahrung mit 2,10m Welsen daran! :m
Ich konnte eine Fafnirpeitsche öfter gut beobachten, wo die Spitze denn schon beim Powerslide von KHof mit einem 70er Hecht ist, und da zählte schon das "Unten" (HT)! #6

Ich frage lediglich nach dem Zusammenhang mit der Spitzen, denn schon bei einem Meterhecht muß die Power der Rute ganz woanders liegen, damit sie dem standhält. (hat sich ja schon geklärt) 
Ich kann mich da auch an ein Drillvideo vom Bodden erinnern, wo die Spitze einer "BP" erstmal unterm Boot verschwindet. 

Und die Bekrittelung der "dünnen" neuen Fafnirpeitsche/BP hieße ja auch, daß sie eben als leichtere Zanderute (mit Backup) oder Großforellenpowerrute besser geeignet ist als die "alte dicke". Das ist jetzt einfach eine Folgerung aus den genannten Aussagen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> was den Drill angehst hast du natürlich Recht.
> 
> Aber gerade bei der Landung ziehst du die Rute recht stark zurück, du hast mit der härteren Spitze dann einfach mehr Gewalt. Die weiche Spitze beschreibt dann ein abenteuerliche Biegekurve..... Auch Blechpeitschen können brechen!
> 
> Zudem - das gilt neben dem harten Wallermaul natürlich auch in besonderem Maße für Zander - kommt mit der weichen Spitze der Anhieb schlechter durch. Mit der harten Spitze hat man selbst bei Schraubstockbissen eine Chance.


Klar! #6

Aha, Landung, das ist natürlich noch ein Thema und eine Gefahr für sich.

Und das dritte ist natürlich so ein BP-Spezifika #c, wobei so schlapp ist die aktuelle Fafnirpeitsche wirklich nicht. #d


----------



## bassking (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

...was hat man eigentlich von "noch schnelleren Ruten", wenn der ANGLER DAHINTER ne´ lahme Ente ist ?

Der ständige schnell-langsam Quatsch , der mitunter hier verzapft wird, beweist garantiert nicht, das man bspw. mit einer BP. weniger Zander hakt und auch fängt, als mit einer angeblich "dynamischeren"Rute.

Hat die Rute eine gewisse Härte erreicht, lassen sich alle Gummiköder, die im "Zanderspektrum" liegen- zumindest die gängigen Größen - nahezu gleichschnell präsentieren- da man nicht von einer nachgiebigen Spitzenaktion der BP ausgehen kann, die sich bei solchen gebräuchlichen Ködern herausbilden würde- dazu fehlt dann doch das Ködergewicht.

Schnell, schneller am Schnellsten- und am Ende ist man so schnell, dass der Zander überhaupt nicht mehr die Zeit zum Einsaugen hat- oder was?

Einen erfühlten Biss verwandelt man an einer BP. genauso effektiv, so dass es zumindest nicht zu einem Fischverlust kommt.

Die "Schnell"-Aktion ist bei solch harten Ruten zum Gufieren reine Geschmackssache- Nachteile gibt es dadurch NICHT !


Meine Meinung.
Bassking.


----------



## welszander71 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

spinnfischer 74,
gestatte mir diese kitzelige frage:alle anderen rutenbauer,auch cmw,bieten den original gusa-blank mit einem 2,5 er spitzendurchmesser an.wenn du hier von einer dicken spitze so um knapp 3mm redest,dann hast du doch einen ganz anderen blank?der blank dieser rute dürfte dann wohl so bei 120g ködergewicht liegen,der original eher so bei 90.wenn du dir also eine anfertigung nach deinen wünschen von gusa oder deren zweigfirma machen lässt,dann solltest du uns das verraten und die leute hier nicht verarschen:meine meinung!
gruss:welszander


----------



## welszander71 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ach ja und noch was:diese rute kann wohl keine reine wallerspinrute sein.dann nehm ich mir liebe ne billigere ,kräftigere sportex mit 200gramm wg. und gut ist.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Notung (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen warum die orig PB 2,76m lang ist und die Notung nur 2,70m?
Ich habe gedacht es ist der gleiche Blank!?
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Laut Liste CMW von 2000 wiegt der Blank der PB-BP 150g.
derjenige der Notung von 2007 aber 130g.
Eine Fafnirpeitsche (Hastings) wiegt zwischen 120g unter 130.
Was die TP wiegt weiß ich gerade nicht, die ist auch wieder erkennbar anders.
Jetzt sagt Spinnfischer74 eigentlich noch was von einer anderen stärkeren neuen Adrenalin.

Das sind nach meiner Zählung min. 5 verschiedene Blankversionen, wohlgemerkt mit der Klassifierung bis 100g.   
Die bis 70g davon gibt es auch nochmal.

So ein bischen kompliziert wird das irgendwie schon, von "der BP" kann jedenfalls so keine Rede mehr sein, das wäre nur der allererste Blank.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

mal provozierend und dabei doch interessiert in den raum gestellt...
alle die jetzt keine original PB besitzen, sondern irgendwelche nachbauten...
fischt ihr überhaupt ne BP (sprich einen *nachbau mit Originalblank*)????
oder ists irgendwas andres...
der Eindruck entsteht hier nämlich gerade.......


----------



## welszander71 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hm,rainer.welcher ist wohl der originale?ich denk wohl der hastings.allerdings haben die ihn wohl schon einmal überarbeitet und evtl. eine matte mit steiferer faser verwendet.dadurch eine etwas dünnere spitze.ich denke jedoch der konus ist der gleiche 14 auf 2,5 vorher 14 auf 2,8.wird alles aufs gleiche rauskommen nur das rohmaterial etwas moderner und hochwertiger.am gewicht würd ich hier nichts festmachen,zumindest nicht wegen 5 gramm.kommt immer drauf an wer wiegt mit welcher waage,gekürzter blank,ungekürzt,keine ahnung.in der firma wo ich beschäftigt bin stellen wir lager her und hier verbessern sich ständig die produktionsabläufe usw,die lager werden immer belastbarer bei geringeren baugrössen.auch kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,dass bei hastings über jahre das gleiche ausgangsmaterial verwendet wird.top firmen treten nie 15 jahre auf der stelle.all das sind jedoch nur vermutungen und die antwort gibts nur vom bäcker,nicht vom brötchen.
gruss:welszander


----------



## welszander71 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

würd mich interessieren was der pb-typ heute fischen würde vielleicht eine harisson?grins.muss jeder für sich selber wissen was am besten zu einem passt.ich finde allerdings das die bp in der momentanen ausführung immer noch kein alter schrott ist und hab mir einen blank zum zanderärgern bestellt.
gruss:welszander:v


----------



## bassking (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Eben- es zählen persönliche Präferenzen.

Entweder eine Rute kann ein gewisses Wurf- und Präsentationsspektrum abdecken- oder eben nicht bzw. nicht optimal.

Vergleichbar kräftige Ruten ähnlicher Qualität *fangen* nicht mehr Fisch oder Weniger- eher mehr oder weniger *KUNDEN* .

Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor ist die gewünschte Abgrenzung zu anderen Anglern bspw. durch das *Image* des Produkts.

Man sollte sich nicht jeck machen lassen, sondern das Fischen, worauf man Bock hat und was Spass macht.


Bassking.


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hey Brötchen:q
(ist ein guter Spruch)
weiterentwicklung, dadurch unter Umständen weniger gewicht, dünnere Blanks das ist ja alles klaro..
nur:
ist aufgrund dieser Entwicklung die Eigenschaften des Blankes mitverändert worden???? Ich meine also nicht das gewicht des Blankes o.ä. sondern, die vielgelobte "Unkaputtbarkeit" und die Aktion usw???? Durch Entwicklung wird das Material dünner, die Rute leichter und geht schneller kaputt???
wieso gibt es denn jetzt trotz Originalblanks auf einmal verschiedene WG????
die BP wurde bekannt mit 5-100
und nicht mit 3-70 oder 4,5-90 um das mal so überspitzt zu sagen.
Ist das jetzt ein BP Blank oder ein Blank von Hastings oder was isses nun....
wenn das irgendein Blank von hastings ist (also nicht der ursprünglische Catfish) warum lässt man sich so ein Teil so teuer aufbauen, wenn man bedenkt dass die meisten nur den Mythos haben wollen????
ist alles schon sehr verwunderlich.......
wir sind hier im BP Blank Fred und nicht im Hastings fan fred....
also Kenner der BP mal raus mit der Sprache, ich bekomme hier nämlich den Eindruck, dass alles was ne große Range an WG hat als BP abgestemmpelt und vertickt wird.....


----------



## welszander71 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

bassking,du bringst es auf den punkt.genau meine meinung.und ich steig jetzt mal von meiner sportex auf ne blechi um und werd sie mir auch optisch schön aufbauen,das auge fickt mit,grins.fische werden jedoch nur durch ausdauerndes angeln gefangen und seis mit ner tele-einwegrute,grins.
gruss:welszander


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Eben- es zählen persönliche Präferenzen.
> 
> Entweder eine Rute kann ein gewisses Wurf- und Präsentationsspektrum abdecken- oder eben nicht bzw. nicht optimal.
> 
> ...


 
klar Bassking, stimmt schon ist ja auch egal mit was wer was fängt wenns einem Spass macht, nur wieso werden die BP Blanks mittlerweile so differziert im WG usw. "produziert" oder handelt es sich in der Tat nicht um den eigentlichen BP Blank...
darauf will ich hinaus...
denn dann wären Kunden unter Umständen einfach nur abgezockt worden, egal aus welchem grund (ob aus Prestiege, oder Überzeugung) sie sich den Blank zugelegt haben....


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> bassking,du bringst es auf den punkt.genau meine meinung.und ich steig jetzt mal von meiner sportex auf ne blechi um und werd sie mir auch optisch schön aufbauen,das auge fickt mit,grins.fische werden jedoch nur durch ausdauerndes angeln gefangen und seis mit ner tele-einwegrute,grins.
> gruss:welszander


 

naja im Prinzip rischtisch....
aber wenn mein Auge mitf..kt dann will ich auch was schönes sehen.  Dann machts umso mehr Spass und ich beende das ganze halt ne halbe Stunde später bzw. versuche das Ende so lange wie mögl. hinauszuzögern, oder mache nach ner Pause weiter, weils mich wieder packt:vik:


----------



## welszander71 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

rainer ich denke es ist trotzdem alles das selbe,was der cmw ,der mad und der fafnir so hat.der gleiche blank.nur bei cmw ist er immer noch sehr teuer.es ist einfach das aktuelle modell der blechpeitsche aus der alten zeit.vor ein paar wochen hab ich mal mit cmw tel. und er hat gesagt es ist immer noch der absolut robusteste spinblank am markt.er muss es wissen,was an brüchen in welcher form zurückkommt.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Notung (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
Nächste Woche, kann ich ja meine Notung bei Christian abholen,
und dann werde ich Ihn noch mal genau fragen wo her der längen Unterschied kommt.
Ich bin schon ganz heiß.
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## welszander71 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

notung,das mit den längen ist ja auch so ne sache mal liest man 2,7m mal 9 fuss,was 2,75m wären.auch da würde ich mich nicht so dran aufhängen.zb wenn ich einen ungekürzten 9fuss-blank habe und eine lange endkappe mit 45mm montiere die etwas übersteht,dann gehts schon auf 2,8m zu.ich sag nur nicht verrückt machen.aber sprech ruhig mal mit ihm,bestimmt interessant was er dazu meint.und stell mal ein bild von dem sexy teil rein,grins.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Notung (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Welszander CMW ist ja 150€ runter im Preis bei der Notung.


----------



## bassking (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Rainer- also was macht man, wenn man das nahezu identische Produkt unter die Leute bringen will?

Man versucht, sich von derc Konkurrenz abzugrenzen...besonders zu sein...feiner, härter, egal.

Die Angabe des Wg. ist bei Spinnruten ja recht willkürlich.

Wäre ich ein Anbieter und würde bspw. erkennen, dass die Zielgruppe ein Wg. von 100 Gramm als zu hoch erachtet, würde ich auf meinen gleichartigen Blank ein Wg. von 90g. schreiben...so einfach ist das !

Gleiches Produkt- erweiterter Kundenkreis.

Die Sehnsucht der kunden nach einem Reinheitsgebot der BP. wird nur in den alten, gebrauchten Originalmodellen erreicht- der Markt ist einfach nicht transparent.

Würde ich auch als Anbieter nicht anstreben...ergäben sich doch mglw. erhebliche Preisdifferenzen ein und desselben Produkts unterschiedlicher Anbieter !

Am ehesten würde ich als versierter, erfahrener Spinnfischer einen Blank wählen, der mir optimal hart erscheint..und weniger auf das Gesülze der Anbieter vetrauen.

Zum Glück haben wir ein entsprechendes knoff hoff .... für weniger Informierte eröffnet sich der ungeahnt dichte Blechpeitschendschungel ..hähähä...

Ansonsten : immer erfahrungsberichte der Angler abklappern...dazu ist das anglerboard ja ganz nützlich.


Gruß und dicke Zander.

Bassking.


----------



## welszander71 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

notung!stimmt und zwar weil die konkurrenz ihn dazu zwingt.aber die 499 euro für die rute mit fuji sic sind nun auch in ordnung vor allem bei der top verarbeitung wie ich sie von cmw kenne.mad verkauft den blank jedoch wesentlich günstiger als cmw,sodass auch selber bauen sich lohnt.rutenbau ist allerdings nicht jedermanns sache und erfordert zeit und routine.
gruss:welszander


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bassking schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer- also was macht man, wenn man das nahezu identische Produkt unter die Leute bringen will?
> 
> Man versucht, sich von derc Konkurrenz abzugrenzen...besonders zu sein...feiner, härter, egal.
> 
> ...


 
das schon, aber die BP ist nun mal von 5-100gr
das kann man bei Produkten machen die nicht so Mythenumrangt sind wie die BP



> Die Sehnsucht der kunden nach einem Reinheitsgebot der BP. wird nur in den alten, gebrauchten Originalmodellen erreicht- der Markt ist einfach nicht transparent.


das wollte ich eigentlich genauso hören, ich sage ja nicht dass die Rutenbauer bewusst falsche Angaben machen nur ob dieser Tatsachen besteht nun mal die Gefahr einen BP Blank zu bekommen den nicht wirklich den Eigenschaften des Originals entspricht


> Würde ich auch als Anbieter nicht anstreben...ergäben sich doch mglw. erhebliche Preisdifferenzen ein und desselben Produkts unterschiedlicher Anbieter !


 
ein Produkt anubieten das nicht wirklich der Wahrheit entspricht ist aber nicht die feine Art, findest du nicht auch...
ich verstehe es zwar denn die müssen ihre Produkte an den Markt bringen, aber ne BP ist und soll ne BP bleiben und das ganze auch noch in 10 Jahren...


> Am ehesten würde ich als versierter, erfahrener Spinnfischer einen Blank wählen, der mir optimal hart erscheint..und weniger auf das Gesülze der Anbieter vetrauen.
> 
> Zum Glück haben wir ein entsprechendes knoff hoff .... für weniger Informierte eröffnet sich der ungeahnt dichte Blechpeitschendschungel ..hähähä...


genau das ist der Grund warum ich keinen Nachbau fische
entweder original oder gar nicht. Dann weiche ich lieber auf was andres aus und es ist egal ob VT, VHF, Sportex, Armalite Rst oder sonstwas, dann entscheide ich nach meiner Vorliebe u nd bin in der Regel auch noch billiger dran


> Ansonsten : immer erfahrungsberichte der Angler abklappern...dazu ist das anglerboard ja ganz nützlich.
> 
> 
> Gruß und dicke Zander.
> ...


Es gibt nur leider sehr wenige die wirklich ehrlich und sachlich objektiv berichten, aus welchem Grund auch immer...


----------



## rainer1962 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> notung!stimmt und zwar weil die konkurrenz ihn dazu zwingt.aber die 499 euro für die rute mit fuji sic sind nun auch in ordnung vor allem bei der top verarbeitung wie ich sie von cmw kenne.mad verkauft den blank jedoch wesentlich günstiger als cmw,sodass auch selber bauen sich lohnt.rutenbau ist allerdings nicht jedermanns sache und erfordert zeit und routine.
> gruss:welszander


 

nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen...
ich habe nie behauptet dass irgendwelche Rutenbauer da Leute abzocken, die kaufen die Blanks ja als original von Hastings ein und verkaufen die weiter....(das bezog sich auf dein voriges Post über die Rutenbauer)
was den Preis betrifft...
es war klar, das Cebbra Monopol ist gefallen und somit wurden die Preise günstiger, in diesem Fall hatte CMW Pech er will/muss ja auch seine Ruten verkaufen, somit musste er die Preise angleichen, obwohl er die Blanks die auf Lager waren/sind wahrscheinlich noch zum alten EK eingekauft hatte, da bleibt net viel hängen wenn er sie jetzt aufgebaut für 499€ verkauft. Da gabs vor nem jahr gerade mal den reinen Blank im Handel


----------



## welszander71 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

rainer schon klar ich jedenfalls glaube schon ,dass die leute die ganze zeit schon etwas abgezockt wurden.vielleicht kommt es mir ja auch nur so vor,keine ahnung.jedenfalls nen guten tausender für ne rute ist schon verrückt.eine sniper würde ich mir nie kaufen wenns ne gute harisson für 300 gibt.jedoch kommt nun auch "otto-normalverdiener"in den genuss eine legende fischen zu können.ich finds geil.
gruss:welszander


----------



## welszander71 (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ach ja ,dabei fällt mir noch ein,das der cmw schon länger an der bp dran ist als cebba.was da für verträge gelaufen sind wissen die götter.ich denke die haben alle ihr geld verdient.da das nun aufhört kann es schon sein das man ein wenig verunsicherung streuen muss.keine ahnung.möglicherweise gibts auch noch leute die auf grösseren beständen einer älteren ausführung sitzen mit dickeren spitzen.vielleicht ist diese version auch extra gefertigt worden.das geht bei einem bestimmten auftragsvollumen.
gruss:welszander


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

jow welzzander, schon klar...
soviel ich weiß hat CMW für Cebbra die BP gebaut 
und ja es ist gut dass sich nicht nur Millionäre die BP leisten können....
diejenigen mit den Exklusivrechten haben die ganze Zeit ordentlich reibach gemacht und die Kunden ganz schön ausgenommen. Glaube ja nicht dass die die Blanks wesentlich teurer als heute der fafnir eingekauft hat...
so ists halt wenn man ein Monopol hat...
und ja die Sniper würd ich mir, genausowenig wie die damals überteuerte BP kaufen.


----------



## welszander71 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hallo leute!
heute hab ich von mad meinen bp-bausatz bekommen.ich muss schon sagen,ich habe schon viele spinblanks befingert und auch schon bestimmt 100 ruten gebaut aber dieser blank ist was ganz besonderes.es wird die ideale rute für die zanderjagt hier im main.ich hab die ganze zeit eine sportex gefischt aber diese rute wird eine liga höher spielen.ich kann mir die rute nun zu einem sehr angenehmen preis selber bauen und freu mich schon darauf den ersten zweistelligen zander der neuen saison mit meiner neuen lieblingsrute zu fangen.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Birger (1. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Es ist doch eigentlich so:

und wenn noch so viel diskutiert wird über Vor/Nachteile oder sonstwas, 

die BLECHPEITSCHE ist einfach eine geile Rute. Wissenschaftlicher kann man es wohl kaum ausdrücken .


----------



## Notung (1. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> .ich kann mir die rute nun zu einem sehr angenehmen preis selber bauen und freu mich schon darauf den ersten zweistelligen zander der neuen saison mit meiner neuen lieblingsrute zu fangen.
> gruss:welszander




Hallo,
viel Spaß beim bauen!!! 
Wenn Sie fertig ist laß uns mal alle dran lecken.|supergri
Gruß Marco


----------



## welszander71 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ja,lecken ist gut!grins.aber du bekommst ja auch bald so ein geiles stück.hast eine gute wahl getroffen,wenn du grosse zander mit welsgefahr befischen willst.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Notung (1. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,
mir würden schon mittlere Zander für den Anfang reichen,
als Karpfenangler einsteiger.:q:q:q:q:q:q:q
Gruß Marco


----------



## SebastianHH (2. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Boardies!

Kann mir einer verraten, was ich bei Mad für eine fertige BP zahlen muss?
Ohne Fuji Gold Cermet Ringe.
Ich weiss nicht von wem ich mir die BP bauen lassen soll.
Bei CMW kostet die Notung ja 499,-.


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (3. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Sebastian, soviel ich weiß, liegen die momentan alle um die 500 EUR. Schau Dir aber den Blank an, bevor Du bauen lässt. Es ist momentan viel Müll auf dem Markt. Mess vor allem den Spitzendurchmesser. Er sollte mindestens 2,6 mm haben, und achte auf die Steckverbindung. Viele Blanks klappern.
Gruß- zanderjaeger


----------



## SebastianHH (3. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



ZANDERJAEGER schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian, soviel ich weiß, liegen die momentan alle um die 500 EUR. Schau Dir aber den Blank an, bevor Du bauen lässt. Es ist momentan viel Müll auf dem Markt. Mess vor allem den Spitzendurchmesser. Er sollte mindestens 2,6 mm haben, und achte auf die Steckverbindung. Viele Blanks klappern.
> Gruß- zanderjaeger


 

Habe leider keine möglichkeit mir den Blank vorher anzuschauen.
Wohne in Hamburg. Der Weg ist zu weit. 
Ich habe mich ja schon sehr viel informiert im vorwege.
Blechpeitschen-Forum durchgelesen und mit BP-Besitzern geschrieben. Das muss reichen um eine Endscheidung zu fällen.
Von Mad habe ich viel gutes gehört. Da der Kontakt mit ihm nicht gerade einfach ist, und die Lieferzeit auch sehr lange sein soll, werde ich mir die Rute von CMW bauen lassen. 
Schneller und sehr netter Kontakt. Der Preis is auch OK.
Kurze Lieferzeit von 4-6 Wochen. Und ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts negatives über CMW gehört. 
Ich denke da habe ich jetzt die richtige Endscheidung getroffen.


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (3. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja, CMW ist gut. Vor allem lässt sich die Rute, falls Du sie mal wieder verkaufen möchtest, besser verkaufen, wenn CMW drauf steht. Du kannst doch zu Christian sagen er soll Dir eine Rute mit Spitze ca. 2,6 aufbauen. 
 - zanderjaeger -


----------



## uwe gerhard (3. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> hallo leute!
> heute hab ich von mad meinen bp-bausatz bekommen.ich muss schon sagen,ich habe schon viele spinblanks befingert und auch schon bestimmt 100 ruten gebaut aber dieser blank ist was ganz besonderes.es wird die ideale rute für die zanderjagt hier im main.ich hab die ganze zeit eine sportex gefischt aber diese rute wird eine liga höher spielen.ich kann mir die rute nun zu einem sehr angenehmen preis selber bauen und freu mich schon darauf den ersten zweistelligen zander der neuen saison mit meiner neuen lieblingsrute zu fangen.
> gruss:welszander


 
Du Glücklicher.
Also Bausätze verschickt der Mad??
Fertige Ruten leider nicht.......
Ich habe seit 4 Wo nichts von Mad gehört..(letzter versprochener Liefertermin ).|kopfkratna dann lebt er wenigstens noch.
Ich warte seit über 4 einhalb Monaten auf meine BP......
Und jetzt absolute Funkstille. Telefonisch hatte ich die letzten Tage auch kein Glück, hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht.Ich bin mal sehr gespannt, ob das noch mal überhaupt was wird.
So langsam könnt ich wirklich :v
Gruß
Uwe|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Kurze Lieferzeit von 4-6 Wochen. Und ich habe bis jetzt noch nichts negatives über CMW gehört.
> Ich denke da habe ich jetzt die richtige Endscheidung getroffen.



CMW ist und bleibt klasse. Bei denen machst du nix falsch. Die Qualität und der Service sind super. Alternativ kann ich auch Grabmayer empfehlen.

Bezüglich der Blanks kann ich "Zanderjäger" nur zustimmen. Die aktuellen Versionen der Hastings Blanks haben bis auf das Grundmaterial nichts mehr mit der "Original Blechpeitsche" zu tun. *Zwischen meiner Originalen Profi-Blinker Blechpeitsche* (ja, ich habe eine!!!!:vik und der neuen Variante liegen Welten.

Die Aktion ist komplett anders (viel weicher und schwabbeliger). Sehr viele Blanks klappern in der Steckverbindung. Im Gegensatz zum Original ist das Spitzenteil am Überschub nicht verstärkt.

Was die Rute an sich ja ausgemacht hat, ist ihre Robustheit. Aktionsmäßig gibt es mittlerweile viel bessere und vor allem besser verarbeitete Blanks (z.B. Harrison). Aber das Interessante war halt, mit leichtem Spinngerät, welches von der Aktion her eher für Hecht und Zander gedacht ist, auch *auf die allergrößten Räuber unter Extremlast* spinnen zu können, ohne das einem die Rute um die Ohren fliegt. Das konnte lange nur die Blechpeitsche, aktuell auch die Adrenalin - sonst fällt mir keine Rute ein. Ob das die neue Version der BP auch kann, bleibt noch zu beweisen.

Man sollte beim Hersteller unbedingt drauf drängen, dass die o.g. Mängel behoben werden, denn sonst wird der Mythos "Blechpeitsche" wohl aussterben. :vUnd das wäre sehr schade.


----------



## maesox (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Na klasse!! Ich glaub ich hab was an den Augen!!! Les hier daß jemand die Tage seinen Bausatz von Mad bekommen hat!!!


Mir hat er zwei Ruten fest auf Februar versprochen!!! Die Eine hat er seit letzten Juni|kopfkrat wieder!!

Einfach toll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:e:e:e Und auf keine email reagiert er!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@maesox
Ja, versprochen.....das  hat wohl nichts zu bedeuten und darauf gebe ich auch nichts mehr.
E-mail? hahahaha, da passiert gar nichts, PN auch nicht und selbst telefonisch nicht erreichbar...ich verstehe nicht wie jemand, der eine Rutenbaufirma(!!!!!!) sein eigen nennt, so mit den Kunden umgeht.
Wenn ich es nicht auf die Reihe bekomme, meinen Job zu machen, dann nehme ich eben keine Aufträge an.
Mad baut prima Ruten, ich konnte ja auch die BP von ihm schon fischen und habe mich deshalb für ihn entschieden.
Auf einer Boddentour wollte ich die Rute einweihen,am Jahresanfang.
Abgesagt, weil die trotz Versprechungen nicht da war.#c
Nach den letzten Aussagen von Mad war die Rute vor 4 Wo schon fast fertig....es würden nur noch die Feinheiten fehlen...
In 3 Tagen sollte sie da sein.
War das dann  "gelogen"???
Seit dem hab ich nichts mehr gehört.
Meinen geplanten Spinnangel-Welstrip mit Birger und Steffen an die Nebenflüsse des Ebro (die haben jeder eine BP von Mad), den kann ich dann wohl auch vergessen, wenn ich mich weiter auf Mad verlasse.
Denn bevor ich mich auf solche Hardcore Trips einlasse, da sollte schon das Gerät stimmen.
Deswegen hab ich mich ja für die BP entschieden.
Also ich weiss auch nicht mehr weiter.
Ich werde mir dann den Bausatz holen müssen und jemanden suchen, der mir die aufbaut.
Oder besser ,die ganze Sache abhaken....
Sowas hab ich nicht erwartet.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Slotti (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

eine alternative ist vielleicht auch :

Angelrutenbau Hellbrück in 66265 Holz 

Tel. 06806 - 989334

sehr netter und sicher zuverlässiger Rutenbauer ! seine arbeiten sind aller erste Sahne , ich war vor kurzem bei ihm vor Ort und durfte eine Adrenalin mit "Vollausstattung" bestaunen , die übrigends auch noch zu haben ist. Ein echtes Sahnestück.

Wenn noch jemand näheres wissen will könnt ihr mir gerne eine PN schicken.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## J-son (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Und nochmal:
Mad betreibt keine "Rutenbaufirma"!
Er baut Ruten in seiner Freizeit, neben seinem Beruf...seine Lieferzeiten sind berüchtigt, zumal sie nicht mit seinen Angaben übereinstimmen, aber bis jetzt hat noch jeder seine Rute bekommen.
Auch bei mir hiess es: Lieferzeit 8-10 Wochen (war letztes Jahr)...effektiv waren es (glaub' ich) 7 Monate.
Mein Opa hat immer gesagt Geduld sei die erste Anglerpflicht...=)

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## maesox (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@J-son

Ist OK aber hier wird man angelogen und das bewußt!! Wenn ein Termin sich ändert kann man einem wenigstens bescheid geben!!

Stattdessen melden sich die ganzen "Verarschten" bei demjenigen.....und das ohne Erfolg!!! Das ist dann langsam Ärgerlich!!!

Habe gerade alle zwei Ruten bei ihm und das ist ,jedenfalls bei mir,ne menge Geld!!

...


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> Mad betreibt keine "Rutenbaufirma"!
> Er baut Ruten in seiner Freizeit, neben seinem Beruf...seine Lieferzeiten sind berüchtigt, zumal sie nicht mit seinen Angaben übereinstimmen, aber bis jetzt hat noch jeder seine Rute bekommen.
> Auch bei mir hiess es: Lieferzeit 8-10 Wochen (war letztes Jahr)...effektiv waren es (glaub' ich) 7 Monate.
> ...


Kann ja nicht dein Ernst sein, oder?
Das sehe ich aber mal anders.
Er ist Forenpartner, und hat eine HP auf dem er seine Produkte anbietet. Und Mads Rutenbau heisst das wohl auch.
Das ist ein Gewerbe und also auch eine Firma.
Da steht nix davon, daß er die in seiner "Freizeit" aufbaut.Kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein.
Dann erweckt er aber einen falschen Eindruck,
Darum geht es aber nicht.
Es geht darum ,angelogen zu werden.
Das mag ich weder privat und schon gar nicht geschäftlich.
Wenn mit jemand sagt, die Rute liegt hier vor mir, nur noch die Feinheiten, in 3 Tagen geht die raus, und das nach fast 4 Mon. dann gehe ich nicht davon aus, daß das nicht den Tatsachen entspricht.
Ich muss mich schon auf "Geschäftspartner " verlassen können.
Wenn er eine Lieferzeit von 7 Monaten angesagt hätte,
dann ok, hätt ich mir die woanders aufbauen lassen,Mad tut mir ja keinen persönlichen Gefallen sondern man bezahlt dafür.
Privat in der Freizeit?? Ich glaub es nicht.
Dann schau dir mal seine HP an, ob das Privat ist.

*Mad's Rutenbau*

[SIZE=-1]Handgebaute Spinnruten, Limitierte Harrison VHF Serie, Blank, *Rutenbau*, Fuji Sic, *Mad*, Rods, *Mads Rutenbau*, *Rutenbauer*, Anglerboard, Blechpeitsche, *...*[/SIZE]
http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/

Nee nee.


Uwe


----------



## J-son (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@uwe:

also ich weiss nicht wie's in diesem Thread hier aussieht, aber im Harrison-Thread ist diese Tatsache unzählige male erwähnt. 
Ich weiss dass es sich nicht toll anfühlt wenn man ohne entsprechende Info so lange wartet, aber ich weiss auch wie geil es sich anfühlt wenn man sein Zeux dann in den Händen hält...ist mir die Wartezeit wert, muss aber jeder für sich selbst wissen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## SebastianHH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Auf seiner Homepage steht: Gibt mir 48 Std. um auf eine E-Mail zu Antworten. Bei mir waren es dann 288 Std.Auf meine jetzige E-Mail habe ich auch noch keine Antwort bekommen. Ich kann sowas auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Vielleicht hat er es nicht mehr nötig, und hat schon genug Kohle?????? 
Is mir jetzt sowieso egal, da ich meine bei CMW in Auftrag gebe.

Ich habe gestern um 13.00 an CMW eine E-Mail gesendet, und um 16.00 hate er schon geantwortet. Und dazu noch ein sehr netter Kontakt. Das ist Service!!! 
Ich bin froh das ich dann nur max. 6 Wochen auf meine BP warten muss. Und nicht 6 Monate.

MFG

Sebastian


----------



## maesox (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mir ist das eben nicht egal,da beide Ruten von mir wieder bei ihm sind und beide längst bezahl sindt!!


----------



## SebastianHH (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



maesox schrieb:


> Mir ist das eben nicht egal,da beide Ruten von mir wieder bei ihm sind und beide längst bezahl sindt!!


 

Ich kann dich verstehen. Tut mir Leid für dich. Ist sehr ärgerlich, wenn man so unerlich behandelt wird.


----------



## mad (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

das ich leider zur zeit (wochen) schwer zu erreichen bin und mit meinen aufträgen in rückstand bin weiß ich und bin seit kurzen wieder dran alles wieder auf normal zu bringen.
ich wollte es hier nicht schreiben aber vielleicht können es einige jetzt verstehen warum ich so in verzug geraten bin.

meine beziehung ist leider vor paar monaten in die brüche gegangen (vielleicht wars ein vhf blank) und ich habe einen fast 7jährigen sohn der mir das wichtigste ist auf der welt. mein sohn und ich haben eine sehr enge beziehung und in der zeit brauchte er mich noch mehr. mein sohn wohnt 100km entfernt von mir und so war ich leider die letzte zeit mehr auf der autobahn als zuhaus beim rutenbauen.
das alles war und ist jetzt noch nicht leicht für mich und hätte mich fast aus der bahn geworfen, ich wollte schon alles hinschmeiße. ich habe einigermaßen alles wieder geregelt und sehe meinen sohn so oft wie es geht.

ich baue zur zeit jede freie minute und hoffe in ca 4 wochen meinen rückstand auf null zu haben. 
ich entschuldige mich hier bei alle und hoffe ihr könnt bisschen verstehen warum es zur zeit länger dauert.

ich bin bis jetzt noch keinen was schuldig geblieben und jeder hat und bekommt seine rute von mir. bei mir muß keiner seine rute im voraus anzahlen oder sonst was, ich baue die rute verschicke diese mit rechnung. noch mehr vertrauen kann ich nicht aufbringen.

und nein ich lebe nicht vom rutenbau, ich gehe normal in die arbeit und baue fast jede freie minute die ich dann habe ruten. die mich persönlich kennen können das bestätigen.


----------



## duck_68 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Robert#6#6#6

Mehr sooog I net


----------



## welszander71 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

******** is ja horror ich habe auch zwei kinder und mein sohn will ein grosser angler werden.mich würde sowas schon aus der bahn werfen.respekt robert,dass du weiter machst!
gruss:michael
ps:sorry das ich dich etwas in die pretouille gebracht habe


----------



## uwe gerhard (4. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Robert,
danke für die Mail und das Du Dich hier gemeldet hast.
Ich kann leider aus eigener Erfahrung nachvollziehen, daß einen eine Trennung vom Partner völlig aus der Reihe wirft und habe auch volles Verständnis dafür, daß dann andere Sachen an 2. Stelle kommen.
Nur das konnte ja niemand ahnen.
Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Sohn alles Gute für die Zukunft.

Sehr netter Zug von Dir, mir deine BP solange zur Verfügung zu stellen, bis meine fertig gestellt ist.#6
Vielen Dank.
Ein Foto mit der ersten Großforelle, die ich damit fange setze ich dann hier rein.
Mail mit Adresse ist raus.
lieben Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

*Kann mich Uwe nur anschließen und verstehe das auch!!*

Auf der anderen Seite bleibe ich dabei und finde daß man mir wenigstens eine Nachricht hätte schicken können,wenn sich was ändert.Wie soll man denn sonst Verständnis aufbringen???

Selbst bis jetzt habe ich persönlich ,im Gegensatz zu manch Anderem hier,von Mad noch keine Antwort bekommen#c


----------



## mad (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus,

kann dich und viele andere gut verstehen.
auch wenn ich es noch nicht geschafft habe alle mails usw zu beantworten stehen deine sachen bei mir und ich werde diese auch nicht vergessen. bin eh gerade dabei alles wieder auf null zu bringen.


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ist klar Robert! Dann hau rein und halt die Ohren steif!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SebastianHH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich möchte diese Woche gerne noch meine Notung bei CMW inAuftrag geben. Kann mich aber zwecks der Beringung nicht endscheiden. Soll ich 5&1 oder 6&1 nehmen. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir mal die Vor-und Nachteile aus eurer Sicht kurz erläutern. 
Bei den Ringen habe ich mich für die Fuji Sic SVSG endschieden.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Klarer Fall, 6+1
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## SebastianHH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Klarer Fall, 6+1
> Gruß
> Uwe#h


 
Danke Uwe.
Was sagst du denn zu den SVSG Ringen?


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Sebastian,

6+1 finde ich auch optimal.

Hast du mal gefragt wie dick der Spitzendurchmesser ist?!

Ich habe gestern einen Blank gesehen , der hatte lächerliche 2.43mm........

Die SVSG Ringe sind sehr gut. Ich würde dir die Größen 30, 25, 20, 16, 12, 10 und 10 empfehlen. Wenn du damit auch auf Waller fischen möchtest gehört ne Unterwicklung dran.


----------



## uwe gerhard (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die Ringe sind OK.Nur ich empfinde den 30er einfach zu groß
Gruß Uwe#h


----------



## SebastianHH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> 6+1 finde ich auch optimal.
> 
> ...


 
Nach dem Spitzendurchmesser habe ich nicht gefragt. Werde ich aber noch tun. 2,6 sollte er haben.
Ob ich mit der Rute mal geziehlt auf Waller fischen werde weiss ich noch nicht. Könnte aber durchaus passieren. 
Fahre im Mai erstmal in die Schären nach Västervik. Dort wird die Rute dann ausgibig getestet. 
Hoffe das ich dann auch einen schönen Meter-Hecht dran bekomme. 


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

6+1 ist heute immer besser als 5+1. Einzig das Mehrgewicht an der Spitze vorne könnte nachteilig sein, aber man kann es verhindern. Erstmal ist eine dichte Beringung an der Spitze,- und gerade einem BP-Typ-Blank mit recht weicher lang herunter gezogener Spitze -, überflüssig. Die große Last kommt Mitte und abwärts (s.o.), dort dichtere Beringung hilft zu mehr Resistenz, auch läuft eine weichere Geflechtschnur besser geführt mit mehr Ringen. Ein weiter (ID) 25er Leitring reicht für Geflechtschnüre, ein 30er wäre nur besser sehr weit heruntergezogen zur Rolle, oder für Monofile ab 0.25mm und ihre Drahtigkeit.

Für die Ringe auf der obersten Hälfte des ST würde ich keine SVSG mehr nehmen - außer für ganz schwere XH-Spinruten (was diese nicht ist), weil die dickwandigen Ringe etwas Mehrgewicht bringen und die Spitze schwabbeliger machen, eine Sache die mir nicht gefällt und wogegen dieser Blank anfällig ist (s.o.)., und dies mit leichteren Ringen sofort besser wird. 
Der Zirkonia UL ist bei CMW auch im Angebot , und ich mixe Ringe inzwischen beinhart, wie sie mir besser von der Funktion passen.

Vlt. hilft dir das!


----------



## fireline (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@det

hast du schon erfahrungen mit zirkoniaringen?mit welchen vorhandenen (gebräuchlichen) ringen san sie vergleichbar?

mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mit den Slim-SIC von Tackle24 oder den dünnen grauen SIC von mad, kann man kaum unterscheiden 
Alle sehr schön leicht, meist großer Innendurchmesser, stabil und modern.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> 6+1 ist heute immer besser als 5+1. Einzig das Mehrgewicht an der Spitze vorne könnte nachteilig sein, aber man kann es verhindern. Erstmal ist eine dichte Beringung an der Spitze,- und gerade einem BP-Typ-Blank mit recht weicher lang herunter gezogener Spitze -, überflüssig. Die große Last kommt Mitte und abwärts (s.o.), dort dichtere Beringung hilft zu mehr Resistenz, auch läuft eine weichere Geflechtschnur besser geführt mit mehr Ringen. Ein weiter (ID) 25er Leitring reicht für Geflechtschnüre, ein 30er wäre nur besser sehr weit heruntergezogen zur Rolle, oder für Monofile ab 0.25mm und ihre Drahtigkeit.
> 
> Für die Ringe auf der obersten Hälfte des ST würde ich keine SVSG mehr nehmen - außer für ganz schwere XH-Spinruten (was diese nicht ist), weil die dickwandigen Ringe etwas Mehrgewicht bringen und die Spitze schwabbeliger machen, eine Sache die mir nicht gefällt und wogegen dieser Blank anfällig ist (s.o.)., und dies mit leichteren Ringen sofort besser wird.
> Der Zirkonia UL ist bei CMW auch im Angebot , und ich mixe Ringe inzwischen beinhart, wie sie mir besser von der Funktion passen.
> ...



Hi Det,

ich sehe es teilweise anders......teilweise gehe ich aber mit dir Kondom :m

Der *Einsatzzweck ist entscheidend*! Wenn hier eine Rute gebaut wird, die überwiegend für schweres Fischen - z.B. für Waller oder zum Bootsfischen auf Großhecht, etwa in den Rügener Bodden zum Einsatz kommt, sollten es Doppelstegringe sein. Die sind einfach stabiler. 

Beim schweren Spinnen z.B. auf Wels kommt dann auch eine größere Rolle, z.B. ne 5000er zum Einsatz, da ist ein 30er Leitring besser um die größeren Schnurbögen zu fangen.

Man kann ja auch mit 30 beginnen und dann einen 20er folgen lassen.

Ansonsten sehe ich es wie du.

Wenn die Rute überwiegend auf Zander und Hecht zum Einsatz kommt, könnte es folgendermaßen aussehen:

25 SVSG , 16 SVSG, 12 LVGG, 10 LVGG, 8, 8, 8.

Oder gar 25, 16, 12, 10, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8. 

Die von dir genannten Zirkonium Ringe stammen von Century und stehen qualitativ den Fujis nicht nach. Sind aber ne Ecke leichter.

Tackle24.de hat auch sehr schöne Ultralight Ringe im Sortiment.


----------



## SebastianHH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> 6+1 ist heute immer besser als 5+1. Einzig das Mehrgewicht an der Spitze vorne könnte nachteilig sein, aber man kann es verhindern. Erstmal ist eine dichte Beringung an der Spitze,- und gerade einem BP-Typ-Blank mit recht weicher lang herunter gezogener Spitze -, überflüssig. Die große Last kommt Mitte und abwärts (s.o.), dort dichtere Beringung hilft zu mehr Resistenz, auch läuft eine weichere Geflechtschnur besser geführt mit mehr Ringen. Ein weiter (ID) 25er Leitring reicht für Geflechtschnüre, ein 30er wäre nur besser sehr weit heruntergezogen zur Rolle, oder für Monofile ab 0.25mm und ihre Drahtigkeit.
> 
> Für die Ringe auf der obersten Hälfte des ST würde ich keine SVSG mehr nehmen - außer für ganz schwere XH-Spinruten (was diese nicht ist), weil die dickwandigen Ringe etwas Mehrgewicht bringen und die Spitze schwabbeliger machen, eine Sache die mir nicht gefällt und wogegen dieser Blank anfällig ist (s.o.)., und dies mit leichteren Ringen sofort besser wird.
> Der Zirkonia UL ist bei CMW auch im Angebot , und ich mixe Ringe inzwischen beinhart, wie sie mir besser von der Funktion passen.
> ...


 

Danke für den Beitrag AngelDet. 
Ich werde dann die 6+1 Beringgung vorziehen.


----------



## SebastianHH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Hi Det,
> 
> ich sehe es teilweise anders......teilweise gehe ich aber mit dir Kondom :m
> 
> ...


 

Meine BP soll hauptsächlich für Hecht und Zander sein. Ich will aber auch nicht ausschließen das ich mit der Rute mal geziehlt auf Waller gehen werde. 
In Norwegen wird sie sicherlich auch mal zum einsatz kommen. Wenn schlecht Wetter ist, und man nicht weit rausfahren kann.
Dann wird auch mal ein dicker Pollack oder dorsch dran zappeln.


Mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Dann würde ich ne 6+1 SVSG montieren. Aber wie gesagt - es muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Der *Einsatzzweck ist entscheidend*! Wenn hier eine Rute gebaut wird, die überwiegend für schweres Fischen - z.B. für Waller oder zum Bootsfischen auf Großhecht, etwa in den Rügener Bodden zum Einsatz kommt, sollten es Doppelstegringe sein. Die sind einfach stabiler.


Klar, meinte ich eigentlich auch, nur oben war mal die fixe Idee mit den Einbeinern. Für einen soliden Aufbau in der Leistungsklasse sind leichte 2-Beinringe genau die richtigen. Zumal Gufieren auf dem Einsatzprogramm steht, da hätte man mit federnden Ringen (1-Bein) auch wieder einen kleinen Nachteil.



> Beim schweren Spinnen z.B. auf Wels kommt dann auch eine größere Rolle, z.B. ne 5000er zum Einsatz, da ist ein 30er Leitring besser um die größeren Schnurbögen zu fangen.


Und eine große Rollenspule ist auch klar, muß dann sein.
Die neue kleine 5000er Applause mit 50mm Spulendurchmesser braucht wahrscheinlich keinen größeren.


----------



## SebastianHH (7. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So, habe eben meine Blechpeitsche bei CMW in Auftrag gegeben. Endlich!!!!!
Ich habe mich doch für den klassischen Aufbau der BP endschieden.
5&1 Beringgung. Mit Fuji Sic SVSG. 
Ich habe ausgibig mit Christian telefoniert. Ein sehr netter Mensch, mit dem man sich super unterhalten kann. 
Ich bin echt froh das ich mir die BP von CMW aufbauen lasse.
In spätestens 4 Wochen ist sie da. Kann es nicht erwarten, den ersten Fisch an der BP zu Drillen.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Notung (7. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
so ich bin morgen dran, fahre mit meiner Tochter morgen zu Christian. Meine Notung ist fertig.
Ob ich heute Nacht noch schlafen kann ist fraglich.
******* das ich Sie erst ab 16.5  ausprobieren kann.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> So, habe eben meine Blechpeitsche bei CMW in Auftrag gegeben. Endlich!!!!!
> Ich habe mich doch für den klassischen Aufbau der BP endschieden.
> 5&1 Beringgung. Mit Fuji Sic SVSG.
> Ich habe ausgibig mit Christian telefoniert. Ein sehr netter Mensch, mit dem man sich super unterhalten kann.
> ...



Und wie dick ist nun die Spitze?

@ Notung - cool, kannst ja mal berichten wie dick die Spitze der Notdurft ist. |supergri


----------



## SebastianHH (7. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Und wie dick ist nun die Spitze?
> 
> @ Notung - cool, kannst ja mal berichten wie dick die Spitze der Notdurft ist. |supergri


 

Also ich habe ihn am Telefon gefragt. Er sagte die haben alle so 2,6. 
Messen werde ich natürlich sofort wenn sie da ist.
Aber ich vertraue ihm da schon.


----------



## Spinnfischer74 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Also ich habe ihn am Telefon gefragt. Er sagte die haben alle so 2,6.
> Messen werde ich natürlich sofort wenn sie da ist.
> Aber ich vertraue ihm da schon.



Messen kannst du ja jetzt nur noch ca. 2cm unterhalb.... naja. Ich bin sehr skeptisch.


----------



## Bernhard* (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Messen kannst du ja jetzt nur noch ca. 2cm unterhalb.... naja. Ich bin sehr skeptisch.



Ach Jan, Du immer mit Deiner Skepsis. Das wird schon passen. Deine Ruten wirst schon auch loswerden. Die neue, günstigere Serie sieht ja auf der Raubfisch-DVD (Deinen Beitrag find ich recht amüsant) ziemlich o.k. aus!

C & R in Deutschland (meine den Meterzander vom Ulli) find ich übrigens bei einer Auflage von 400.000 DVDs ziemlich mutig! #6

Bist schon o.k.! :m


----------



## SebastianHH (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Spinnfischer74 schrieb:


> Messen kannst du ja jetzt nur noch ca. 2cm unterhalb.... naja. Ich bin sehr skeptisch.


 

Kannst ja ruhig skeptisch sein. Mich bringt das nicht aus der Ruhe. Ich bin mir sicher das CMW mir eine Top Rute schicken wird, mit der ich sehr zufrieden sein werde.

MfG


----------



## SebastianHH (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> so ich bin morgen dran, fahre mit meiner Tochter morgen zu Christian. Meine Notung ist fertig.
> Ob ich heute Nacht noch schlafen kann ist fraglich.
> ******* das ich Sie erst ab 16.5 ausprobieren kann.
> Gruß Marco


 

Glückwunsch zu der neuen Errungenschafft. Berichte mal, wenn du sie abgeholt hast.
Hast du irgendwas indieviduell an der Rute bauen lassen?
Oder der Originale Aufbau?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Notung (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und Sie ist wunderschön. Super verarbeitet wie man es von Christian kennt! 
Dazu habe ich mir noch eine Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 geleistet.
Also Christian sagt: Das die BP früher auch keine 2,76m war wie er Sie noch gebaut hat. Der Blank variiert in der Länge immer ein bißchen.(Herstellung). 
Alleine der Kork ist schon eine Augenweite
Spitze hat 2,6mm. 
Beringung habe ich auch 5+1 gewählt.
Fuji Sig Beringung, weil ich Sie silber abbinden gelassen habe.
Stehe nicht so auf Gold.
@Sebastian du bekommst mit Sicherheit eine Top Rute.
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## duck_68 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und Sie ist wunderschön. Super verarbeitet wie man es von Christian kennt!
> Dazu habe ich mir noch eine Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 geleistet.
> Also Christian sagt: Das die BP früher auch keine 2,76m war wie er Sie noch gebaut hat. Der Blank variiert in der Länge immer ein bißchen.(Herstellung).
> ...




Glückwunsch Marco!!

Ich bin sicher, wir treffen uns mal zum Probefischen


----------



## Notung (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Marco!!
> 
> Ich bin sicher, wir treffen uns mal zum Probefischen



Ich denke wohl er am Montag, beim Norbert!:q:q:q:q:q
Grüßle mei guter


----------



## SebastianHH (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und Sie ist wunderschön. Super verarbeitet wie man es von Christian kennt!
> Dazu habe ich mir noch eine Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 geleistet.
> Also Christian sagt: Das die BP früher auch keine 2,76m war wie er Sie noch gebaut hat. Der Blank variiert in der Länge immer ein bißchen.(Herstellung).
> ...


 
Das hört sich doch gut an. Viel Spass mit deiner BP.
Berichte mal wenn du denn ersten Räuber mit deiner BP überlistet hast. 


MfG


----------



## Notung (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch gut an. Viel Spass mit deiner BP.
> Berichte mal wenn du denn ersten Räuber mit deiner BP überlistet hast.
> 
> 
> MfG



Hi,
Am 16.5 versuche ich es,
ob es dann klappt?
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Pikepauly (8. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Notung
Glückwunsch zur "Neuen"!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@angelDet
Hier der BP Blank bei der Arbeit.2,34m Wels vom Ufer aus.
@all
Hier könnt ihr mal den Blank in Aktion sehen.Ich glaube, dann haben sich einige Diskussionen von selbst erledigt.
Das macht so schnell kein anderer vergleichbarer Blank auf dieser Welt mit.

http://www.fishing24.eu/angeln/Adrenalin_video.htm

Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hier der BP Blank bei der Arbeit.2,34m Wels vom Ufer aus.


Danke Uwe, den Film kannte ich schon, gut 2 Jahre her. 

Ich habe einige andere schwere Spinnruten, die sowas locker könnten, sogar getestet incl. Zugkraft, aber die Hauptarbeit macht in dem Film auch bei schräg gehaltener entlasteter Rute die Rolle, Slammer 460 meine ich. 
Und wenn sich jemand für schlappe unter 100 EUR sowas wie ne Balzer Matrix 40-140g holt, die ist wesentlich günstiger und noch weitaus stabiler gegen Bruch und Zug, denn Knoten ala "Top zu Back" kann man mit der BP+Co ja nun nicht. Friggler hat mal hier im AB schlagend gezeigt, was eine MX5 kann, und das steht einer Ugly Stik nicht nach. Stabile und dabei handhabbare Ruten gibt es genug.

Unter Welsanglern gilt die BP-Reihe+Co eigentlich eher als Spielzeug, und mir erschließt sich bei *expliziter* Welsjagd auch nicht, wieso man so eine Rute nimmt. :g

Die Nummer mit dem gelegentlichen Welsbeifang, also gerade: Rhein/Donau, Zanderangeln, Welsbeifang, die kommt gut. #6


----------



## SebastianHH (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> @angelDet
> Hier der BP Blank bei der Arbeit.2,34m Wels vom Ufer aus.
> @all
> Hier könnt ihr mal den Blank in Aktion sehen.Ich glaube, dann haben sich einige Diskussionen von selbst erledigt.
> ...


 
Hab ich schon öfters gesehen. Wahnsinn welcher Belastung dieser Blank Standhält. Hoffe das ich mit meiner neuen BP auch mal in den Genuss komme so ein Prachtexemplar zu Drillen.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## J-son (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> [...]aber die Hauptarbeit macht in dem Film auch bei schräg gehaltener entlasteter Rute die Rolle, Slammer 460 meine ich.[...]



Nee,

ist 'ne 5000er TP, Japanmodell.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## SebastianHH (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Danke Uwe, den Film kannte ich schon, gut 2 Jahre her.
> 
> Ich habe einige andere schwere Spinnruten, die sowas locker könnten, sogar getestet incl. Zugkraft, aber die Hauptarbeit macht in dem Film auch bei schräg gehaltener entlasteter Rute die Rolle, Slammer 460 meine ich.
> Und wenn sich jemand für schlappe unter 100 EUR sowas wie ne Balzer Matrix 40-140g holt, die ist wesentlich günstiger und noch weitaus stabiler gegen Bruch und Zug, denn Knoten ala "Top zu Back" kann man mit der BP+Co ja nun nicht. Friggler hat mal hier im AB schlagend gezeigt, was eine MX5 kann, und das steht einer Ugly Stik nicht nach. Stabile und dabei handhabbare Ruten gibt es genug.
> ...


 

Rolle ist eine 5000 TwinPower. Japanisches Modell.

MfG


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Vielleicht nehmen die Welsangler dies "Spielzeug" weil z.B. der Drill eines Großwelses,wie in diesem Fall nur 9 Min gedauert hat.
Die Rolle war übrigens eine Twinpower 5000.
Ich schrieb: vergleichbarer Blank.
Die du da anführst sind nicht mit dem "Spielzeugblank" zu vergleichen.
Ich habe jetzt leihweise die von Mad bei mir, die nach einer langen Irrfahrt (danke GLS:r) endlich gestern eintraf.
Da ich Welse bis 2 m in meinem Teich habe, werde ich die da mal testen und hoffe das ich meinen ersten BP-Wels hier fange.
Welserfahrung am Rhein und Ebro bis 2.07m habe ich.
Mit Ugly stick und Shimano Nexave
Also kann ich dann auch ,nicht nur in der Theorie,wie mancher "Schreibtisch und Sofaangler" hier|rolleyes, Vergleiche ziehen.
Nicht klugs...... und leuchten ,sondern selber mal losgehen, wäre mein Tipp.
Dann wird man auch von erfahrenen Anglern für voll genommen.

Manche Leute beherrschen noch nicht einmal den Pendelwurf,haben vom Kunstköder - und Welsangeln keinen blassen Schimmer und lassen sich hier aus, als hätten sie schon in der Wiege die Angel gehalten.#c
Einen Rollerfahrer, der erzählen will, wie man Rennen in der Königsklasse fährt, weil er alles schön nachgelesen hat, der ist auch einfach nur lächerlich und kein Rennfahrer nimmt den für voll.
Wenn du den dann auf so einen Renner setzt, dann fällt der auf die Nase.
Genauso ist das beim Angeln.Und da derjenige, den ich hier meine, seine "Angelkünste" mit 2 Profis an meinen Teichen "vorgeführt" hat., (die ersten 4 Pendelwürfe des Könners gingen in die Bäume), kann ich mir das Urteil auch erlauben.
Über die Befestigung seiner Ringe an der Harrison mit Plastikschlauch wollén wir hier nicht näher eingehen.:v
Also immer auf dem Teppich bleiben.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:
Das lag mir schon lange auf der Seele.:m
Ist ja nicht mehr auszuhalten.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Ja ,von mir auch.
> Auf sicher wirst Du eher mit deiner BP angeln, bevor ich meine von Mad (oder seine gebrauchte,die er vergangenen Mittwoch abgeschickt hat.....muahahahahahah)überhaupt in der Hand halte.
> Meine Vorführung auf unserem kleinen Boardietreffen am WE konnte ich selbstverständlich abhaken, mangels der Rute.
> Wieder einmal v e r a r s c h t .Obwohl er genau wusste wie wichtig das für mich war.
> ...


 
sowas in der Art dachte ich mir, und Uwe ich finde es nicht korrekt dass du dein obiges Posting einfach nur gelöscht hast. Erst machst du Robert blöde an, dann nachdem du festgestellt hast, dass der Paketdienst die Rute bei deiner Nachbarin abgegeben hat und zwar schon am Freitag!!!!! (somit hätte deine Forellenvorführung doch stattfinden können!!!),
nun da wird kein Wort einer Entschuldigung geschrieben, sondern einfach das Post gelöscht und zur Tagesordnung über gegangen, das finde ich nicht gut und nicht korrekt, das zeugt in meinen Augen von Charakterschwäche. Du weisst ganz genau dass es Leute gibt die mitlesen und nichts schreiben und sich diverse meinungen bilden (in dem Fall ungerechterweise eine sehr negative), ein kurzes Statement von Dir wäre in Ordnung gewesen und habe ich eigentlich erwartet, nämlich dass MAD die Rute doch verschickt hat, der paketdienst die Rute bei Deiner Nachbarin abgegeben hat. Normalerweise werfen die nen Zettel mit der Benachrichtigung rein, entweder die haben das vergessen oder du hast ihn "übersehen", wenn man schon Kritisiert, dann sollte man aber auch fairerweise die Sache klarstellen wenn man sich geirrt hat, schwaches Bild....
ich behaupte ja auch nicht dass in deinen teichen keine Großforellen sind nur weil ich zu blöde bin die zu fangen, ist mir 4 tage später eine in den Kescher gesprungen lösche ich das Post ohne Kommentar .....wäre im Prinzip das gleiche, da wollte ich mal sehen wie du reagiert hättest......
meine meinung

nochmal für alle:

Robert hat die Rute geschickt, die war auch Freitags da, nur hat der Paketdienst sie bei der Nachbarin abgegeben, wöfür der versender nichts kann!!!!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

in dem Moment als ich das gepostet hatte, kam zeitgleich eine pn von Mad.
Darum habe ich das sofort gelöscht.
Und das das Paket ein völlig Fremder angenommen hat, wie sich herausstellte.
Den musste ich erst hier bei uns auf dem Rittergut ermitteln.
Entschuldigt bei Mad hab ich mich längst und sofort per E-mail.
No body is perfect und meine Ungeduld mag man mir verzeihen. (oder auch nicht)
Aber das der Paketdienst so ein wertvolles Paket ohne meine Vollmacht und vor allem ohne mir eine Benachrichtigung darüber in den Briefkasten zu stecken, bei mir völlig fremden Leuten abgibt und diese sich dann nicht bei mir melden,das  ist ungewöhnlich,oder?
Wer rechnet damit.
Also nochmalMad
Es tut mir leid, das ich so ungeduldig bin.Ein Charakterfehler, ich arbeite dran.#qDeine Rute ist ein Traum, danke daß Du mir die zur Verfügung stellst.
Ich werde sie in Ehren halten und hoffe, daß ich auch den einen oder anderen Erfolg haben werde.

Also ,nicht böse sein, lasst und lieber angeln gehn.|rolleyes
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Uwe, du kommst mir vor wie einer, der mit seinem (BP) Go-Kart unbedingt auf die Überholspur der Autobahn will, wo echte Autos ala Porsche,Audi, BMW den Ton angeben und darüber nur den Kopf schütteln #d #d #d, und dann auch noch stockbeleidigt :r ist wenn die hupen. 
Ein bischen mehr nachdenken und Theorie würde Dir auch gut anstehen! :m

Es gibt z.B. sowas wie richtiges Großfischangeln (und hunderte guter Spinnruten), das hat mit dem Welsgezerre nicht viel zu tun, aber auf das Pferd mußt du schon mal alleine rauf kommen, alleine das AB gibt da schon viel her.

Der 234 Video von Jan Gutjahr ist auch ein anderer als der alte 2m, aber zu sehen ist halt das gleiche, mit Ausnahme der besseren Landung #6. Kann man bei Fanatic Fishing übrigens besser bekommen und sehen als mit dem dussligen MediaPlayer11-Plugin. 

Kann Rainer da nur beipflichten, hab den (gelöschten) Post auch gelesen und nur gedacht:
"Wat ein Choleriker, da ist doch bestimmt was anders gelaufen!" #d


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kann Rainer da nur beipflichten, hab den (gelöschten) Post auch gelesen und nur gedacht:
> "Wat ein Choleriker, da ist doch bestimmt was anders gelaufen!" #d


 
gerne noch einmal, zum drauf rumreiten:
Tja, sage ja,das meine Charakterschwäche,eine Unart,aber ich arbeite seit Jahren dran.
Es wird noch.
Und Angeln beruhigt, darum fahre ich auch gleich mit Birger zum Welsangeln mit den "Spielzeugruten" uns nen Schneider abholen.
Der hat sich gerade tel. angekündigt.Gleich gehts los....Möönsch wo bleibt denn der...
Da isse wieder, die cholerische Ungeduld...ach ja...seufz

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## J-son (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> [...]Es gibt z.B. sowas wie richtiges Großfischangeln[...]



...und da gehört Welsangeln nicht dazu? Ich meine, es gibt ja schliesslich auch im Süsswasser grosse Fische, und ausser dem Stör und dem Alligatorhecht dürfte der Wels doch wohl zu den grössten Süsswasserfischen gehören...oder seh' ich das falsch?
Was wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach richtiges Grossfischangeln?

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: sorry for OT


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der 234 Video von Jan Gutjahr ist auch ein anderer als der alte 2m, aber zu sehen ist halt das gleiche, mit Ausnahme der besseren Landung #6. Kann man bei Fanatic Fishing übrigens besser bekommen und sehen als mit dem dussligen MediaPlayer11-Plugin.
> 
> #d


Das ist wohl richtig, nur darf man den nicht einfach ins Forum setzen, diesen hier schon.
Gruß|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin!

Bremst euch mal bitte ein. 

Der Harrison-Thread ist schon im Eimer und das ist sehr Schade.
Wäre doof wenn der Blechi- Thread auch versaut wird mit Streit und privaten Reibereien



PS: Bevor das hier Diskussionen gibt, ich weiss das ich im Harrison- Thread beteiligt war. Umso wichtiger das sowas nicht wieder passiert.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## mad (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

kann alle gut verstehen und für mich war auch vor paar monaten das rutenbauen und fischen das wichtigste.
bin wieder auf den weg dort hin und werde in kurzer zeit wieder normale lieferzeiten haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> ...und da gehört Welsangeln nicht dazu?


Definitiv nein, les Dich mal im Big-Game Forum schlau, stammt nicht von mir.  
Hab ich zuerst auch nicht verstanden |kopfkrat, sehe ich inzwischen aber auch so.

Ich war im Nov.'07 auf der Meeresanglermesse in MD und habe bei Oliver (BigGamekumpel) auch einige Einblicke in das Popperangeln gewonnen, und sein Drillsimulator macht auch mit Wels-Settings mal eben mehr Dampf als in diesen Drillvideos. Eine klasse Sache für reproduzierbare und bezifferbare Rutentests. #6 In Praxi kann ich eben ungut mit einem unausgegorenen Rutenaufbau mich an derartigen Fischen versuchen, das wäre töricht und eben zu undefiniert.

Richtig kampfkräftige Fische wie Thune und besser machen aber eben ganz andere Musik, da geisterte z.B. jüngst mal ein "Mach mirs Stella" Video durchs Board, das zeigt eben was ganz anderes als den wälzenden Zementsack Wels, da wäre der gute Jan wahrscheinlich bei dem Stand im Wasser dann Wasserski gefahren. 

Solche hoch belastbaren Spinnruten für Stationärrollen und große Spinnköder kann man für einige hunderter eben auch erwerben, und die machen nicht gleich den Flitzebogen bei 10kg Zug etc. 
Es gibt eben noch eine große Vielzahl anderer Werkzeuge, alleine die Japaner mit ihrer vielfältigen Meeresangelei halten eine große Vielzahl bereit.

Interessant war für mich übrigens auch, daß die Labels Shimano und Daiwa beim Meeresangeln eine verschwindend untergeordnete "Rolle" spielen, was zu meiner Einschätzung dieser überteuerten Spielzeuge (hier in DE) auch wieder paßt.


----------



## Buster (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also ich lese diesen Threat schon eine Weile mit da ich mich für Rutenbau ineressiere - nun versuche ich mir eine Essenz aus all der Info zu ziehen. Nun klang hier an das Leute die hier viel Informationsmaterial posten das eher von der rein theoretischen Seite her tun.
Ich versuche mir nun ein Bild zu machen und dabei die Fakten von allen Seiten zu beleuchten. Der gerade eben bemühte Vergleich mit Autoherstellern scheint mir passend und wenn ich weiß das die Hersteller ihre Fahrzeuge im Labor planen dann weiß ich auch das die Fahrzeuge dann einem Härtetest auf den Straßen dieser Welt unterzogen werden. Ebenso weiß ich das ein gutes Fahrzeug immer ein Kompromiß aus vielen Faktoren ist. Um nun ein komplettes Bild der Experten zu haben würde mich interessieren ob all die graue Theorie denn auch schon durch Tests am Fisch verifiziert wurden.
Meiner Meinung nach kann man sich auf der Jagd nach Perfektion auch in so vielen Kleinigkeiten verzetteln das man die Existenzberechtigung der Ruten vergißt: Das Angeln mit den Ruten.
Mir scheint es wird häufig nach der perfekten "Überrute" gesucht die notfalls Dinosaurier drillen kann - nur: Wer fischt denn hier (und hier will man ja angeln) auf solch große Fische ?
Eine gute Rute würde ich mir nicht nach Zahlen kaufen sondern ich will sie "befingern" und sie am Fisch erlebt haben - wenn die Rute mich dann überzeugt und mir die Rute dann auch noch "liegt" - dann passen Rute und Angler zusammen.
Für mich sind klar die großen Welse in Deutschland in die Kategorie "Große Fische" einzuordnen - da hilft es mir wenig ne "noch perfektere" Rute für Fische zu entwickeln die ich zu fangen in der Praxis eh nicht in der Lage bin da es sie in Europa vielleicht nicht gibt.
Da mir AngelDet hier immer wieder durch sehr viel Info aufgefallen ist würde mich interessieren wie (auf welchen Fisch) Du Deine theoretischen Kenntnisse an welchen Gewässern (Rhein; Ebro; Po; Atlantik oder ähnlich) untermauert hast oder ob Du nur nach Zahlen, Werten und Tabellen urteilst. Was dieses Thema bei anderen Rutenbauern angeht habe ich mich bereits belesen. Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort da ich mich nicht auf Andeutungen oder Mutmaßungen verlassen will.


----------



## rainer1962 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> No body is perfect und meine Ungeduld mag man mir verzeihen. (oder auch nicht)


ist schon o.k. Uwe, ich hätte dieses Post an Deiner stelle auch so (oder so ähnl.) geschrieben, daraus folgt :



> Ein Charakterfehler, ich arbeite dran.#q


naja war vielleicht auch von mir etwas überzogen, bin halt auch jemand der sein Herz auf der Zunge (in dem Fall in den Fingern) trägt aber ..
ein gutes Gewitter reinigt auch die Luft:q#6
in diesem Sinne:


> Also ,nicht böse sein, lasst und lieber angeln gehn.|rolleyes
> Gruß
> Uwe|wavey:


viel Erfolg
vi


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Buster schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf eine Antwort da ich mich nicht auf Andeutungen oder Mutmaßungen verlassen will.


Ich empfehle Dir wie ich es auch getan habe, Dich in spezielleren Bereichen wie z.B. dem wallerforum-com umzuschauen. Da kommt die Rute des Threadthemas nicht gut weg, ist kein akzepatbler Technikstand mehr. #d 
Und ich kenne den aktuellen lieferbaren BP-Stecken selber.

Ich hätte nicht mal mehr Lust (gezielt) auf solche Fettsackfische zu angeln bzw. zu zerren :g, da halte ich es doch lieber mit richtigen Gamefishes, die nicht umsonst in Salz+Süßwasser so heißen.

Und warum schreibe ich das überhaupt? Da wird aus verschiedenen kommerziellen und nachvollziehbaren Interessen eine Rute gehypt bzw. wiederaufgebrüht. Substantielle Verbesserungen gibt es aber nicht bzw. sind nicht belegbar - nur Gerüchte, Dunst+Nebel, neudeutsch "FUD".
Der Fortschritt der Angelrestwelt (seit 15 Jahren) wird ignoriert. Ja mehr noch, der Eindruck erweckt daß man nur damit kunstgerecht Welse spinnfischen kann #d #d. Tausende lesen hier mit. :g

Wenn es nach dollen Wels-Fängen  an leichtem Gerät ginge, dann wäre zuerst der Fang von Thomas9904 an der ultraleichten 2,10m Skeletor zu nennen. Und das ist von der Power her nur eine Felchenrute. Gehen tut viel - als Ausnahmefall (Glückwunsch den glücklichen Fängern incl. Jan!) ... Aber umgegekehrt daraus auf eine Normalität zu schließen - etwa: so paßt und geht das - ist unstatthaft.

Das ist einfach eine lächerliche Farce, gegen die ich gerne ein paar Torpedos losschiesse. Und die kommerziellen sind damit angreifbar, ganz klar, und haben was zu gewinnen, und zu verlieren. 
Ich wollte eigentlich nicht in den schwarz-weiß Kategorien mancher 20jähriger losschießen, aber vlt. haben sie ja recht (muß ich auch noch dazulernen und akzeptieren(?)): #c

Jeder Kommerzielle hat prinzipiell Interessen der arglistigen=gewinnbringenden Täuschung, und man kann gar nicht genug dagegen losmotzen?


Eigentlich reicht mir das, wer mit seiner BP/FP/Adrenalin/Notung-Lady so verzaubert und betriebsblind ist, daß er nichts anderes sieht und sehen mag, und sie am besten mit ins Bett nimmt, der soll es tun, viel Spaß, legt sich auch wieder irgendwann. :q


----------



## Slotti (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jeder Kommerzielle hat prinzipiell Interessen der arglistigen=gewinnbringenden Täuschung, und man kann gar nicht genug dagegen losmotzen? #c



bischen OT

Wenn das Gegenüber "auf Zack" ist macht der das genau einmal und irgendwann bricht die Kundschaft von alleine weg. 
Ich bin mir aber sicher das es nach wie vor noch korrekte Verkäufer, egal in welcher Branche, gibt bei denen eine faire Beratung und Ehrlichkeit gegenüber seinem Kunden noch groß geschrieben wird. Vielleicht schreiben sie nicht immer die besten Zahlen aber sind meist länger am Markt als irgendwelche billigheimer....

Det du siehst das wie du selbst geschrieben hast vielleicht ein wenig zuviel schwarz und weiß 

Ich denke vielen BP Spinnfischern gehts letztendlich darum eine Rute zu haben mit der Zander und Hecht Spass machen sich aber auch mal ein dicker Wels drillen läßt. Ein echter Welsangler wird sicher nicht mit einer BP losziehen ... ein echter Spinnfischer aber auch nicht mit nem Wallerknüppel.
Tune gibts bei uns auch eher selten *fg*

Mir persönlich ist die BP bzw auch der Blank einfach zu teuer... steht finde ich in keinen Verhältnis zu dem was man dafür bekommt aber wie gesagt meine persönliche Meinung.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich bin der Meinung, jemand, der keine BP hat und  nicht wirklich angelt, der sollte anderen den Spaß nicht verderben.
@ AngelDet
kann es sein, das ich da Neid verspüre?
Wenn du jemals mit dieser Rute gefischt hättest, ok.Aber du hast überhaupt keine Ahnung von der BP, darum finde ich alles, was du dazu von dir gibts, als Unwissender, einfach nur lächerlich.
Komisch ,das niemand, der wirklich angelt und eine BP fischt, deine neidvolle, unmassgebliche Meinung teilt.
Jedem das seine.
Uwe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Uwe, was soll der Scheiß? Willst Du mich anpupen? 

Ich habe von Dir noch nicht mal gesehen, daß Du eine Angelrute richtig herum halten kannst. 
Geschweige denn heile lassen kannst. Soll ich weiter machen? könnte sehr ärgerlich für Dich werden. :g


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

was hast du denn fürn Problem?
Wer im Glashaus sitzt, der sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen, oder.
Ich will niemanden angreifen , sondern sage nur meine Meinung, so wie du das auch machst.
Dies ist doch der BP-Blank-Fans Thread ,oder?
Und du bist wohl kein Fan sondern ein Miesmacher der BP.
Also ist meiner Meinung nach ist vieles was du hier postest Off Topic.
Du hast keine BP und du magst keine, du bist Harrison Fan.Willst du den Thread kaputtmachen?
Ich möchte mich gerne mit Anglern hier über die BP unterhalten,abver du hast keine, fischst keine, sondern Harrison, also was soll das hier?
Und deine Fäkalausdrücke und Anmache kannst du hier auch lassen, meine ich.Wenn du was mit mir zu besprechen hast oder so, dann komm vorbei, du weisst ja noch wo es ist.
Und Zwecks anglerischen Fähigkeiten kenne ich da 2 die d e i n e sehr gut beurteilen können.vielleicht erzählt der Birger mal was zu eurem gemeinsamen Angelausflug hier bei uns.
Uwe


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wollt ihr Beiden echt ein Fall für Moderatorentätigkeit, Verwarnungen usw. werden??

Das wäre doch ein bischen albern für 2 Kerle Ü 40.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nein,keinesfalls.Nur kenne ich jemanden, einen echten BP fan,der sich aufgrund von Dets postings hier aus diesem thread zurückgezogen hat. Und auch hatte ich schon Gelegenheit über genau dieses Thema persönlich mit einem Mod zu reden.
Viele ärgern sich, das das hier passiert.
Und nur weil ich es endlich offen aussprech, beleidige ich niemanden und greife niemanden an.
Das liegt nicht in meiner Absicht, hier gegen Regeln zu verstossen, aber es wäre schön, wenn wir alle wieder auf das Thema Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans zurückkommen.
Das möchte ich nur nahelegen, mehr nicht.
Alles andere kann man auch per Pn ausdiskutieren.Mein Vorschlag an Det.(Peace)
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Uwe

Das hört sich gut an mit der Lösung per PN.

Ich bin persönlich auch immer ein Fan von Profi-Blinker gewesen, habe alle Filme gesehen und kann das Faszinierende an der Blechi voll mitfühlen.

Gerade deshalb freue ich mich immer sehr was drüber zu lesen. Besonders von Leuten wie Dir die die Blechi toll finden!!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Buster (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was ich hier nungerade lesen muss wundert, ja erschüttert mich doch arg.
Nun habe ich hier eine Menge Info von AngelDet gelesen und nun wird hier geschrieben das er keine BP besessen hat oder sie am starken Fisch im Drill getestet hat - ist das wahr ?
Waren die "Tests" von denen Du berichtet hast nur im "Labor" oder auf den häufig zitierten Videos "analysiert" ?
Wenn das so ist so hätte ich das nicht erwartet - ich dachte immer das Experten (sowohl anerkannte als auch selbsternannte) ihre Erfahrungen praktisch bestätigen - wie es die Automobilhersteller auch machen... #c

Ich bitte um Aufklärung ;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> was hast du denn fürn Problem?


Eins mit Dir und Deinen doch sehr durchsichtigen Machenschaften und Interessen.



> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, der sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen, oder.


Schön, daß Du das weißt. Du bist er KOMMERZIELLE und auf Wohlwollen angewiesen, und mußt kleine (Werbe)Brötchen backen.

Worum es mir geht:
Du pusht hier (den Thread) mit Fabulas deiner Forellen, daß es echt zum Auswachsen ist. Brauchen ne BP, pah. Soviel Übertreibung stinkt, mindestens mir. Eine Flucht und Zeigen weiß. Und das hat z.B. Dein so hochgeschätzter Birger ja vorgeführt, mit ner ganz leichten Rute. Mehr Fischchen ist das nicht. Aber der Verkäufer muß sein Zeug  ja umsetzen ...

Wobei das Vermarktungsinteresse für Filme/DVD und Leute anlocken ja auch offenkundig ist. Das ist eine durchsichtige Tour. Einmal gesehen und alles klar ...
Und dann so'ne große Lippe schwingen. #d

Und ich hätte nicht übel Lust Dir deinen "Forellenpuff" mal ein wenig virtuell zu sezieren, da gibts noch ne Menge. Unterste Angelschiene "Puff", schau mal in den anderen AB-Threads herum. Da würde ich mal ein wenig die Klappe halten und kleinere Brötchen backen.


----------



## Notung (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
Also wie schaut es eigentlich mit den Ködern und Zubehör von 
PB aus? 
Fischt ihr eigentlich nur die Rute noch oder auch die Köder? 
Würde mich echt mal interessieren.
Ich persönlich habe jetzt mal voll aufgerüstet mit Attractor und Turbos.
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Buster schrieb:


> Nun habe ich hier eine Menge Info von AngelDet gelesen und nun wird hier geschrieben das er keine BP besessen hat oder sie am starken Fisch im Drill getestet hat - ist das wahr ?


Buster, kann Dich beruhigen: Ich hatte schon mehrmals eine ganz reale neue BP zum Angeln und testen, und habe das waidlich genutzt. Und habe dazu eine ganz konkrete Erfahrung. Das ist keine schlechte Rute, aber auch keine Wunderrute. Sie wird aber immer noch zu Preisen von 500 bis 700 EUR (oder mehr) an den Mann gebracht, und wie man das auch empfinden kann wurde gerade schon wieder gesagt, steht ja auch öfter zu lesen.
Verarschen und an der Nase herumführen lassen braucht sich damit keiner mehr, dazu gibt es inzwischen genug differente Erfahrungen und Berichte, auch vernünftige Berichte wie von rainer1962 z.B. .
Wem die Rute gefällt, der ist glücklich dran #6, trotzdem ist es nie und nimmer die beste Spinnrute.

Und wenn der Uwe hier auf dem Umweg BP seine Forellen pushen und dauernd seine "wohlfeilen Fischchen" ins Gespräch bringen tut, dann paßt das nicht (dazu hat er eigentlich seinen Werbethread) und im Zweifelsfall zeige ich ihm das dann.


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich lasse mich sicher nicht auf Provokationen ein und übergebe das jetzt mal den Leuten, die für solche Entgleisungen hier im Ab zuständig sind.
Bis dahin warte ich ab, ob das hier bald mal ein Ende hat ..
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@all

Ein Hype hat noch immer geschadet, hinterher sind die Portemonnaies leer und die Gesichter lang. Ich wehre mich gegen einen solchen subjektiven Tunnelblick, der nur so :k tut und keine Fakten bringt. Substanzielles kommt hier schon länger nicht mehr, weder Messungen noch Belastbarkeiten, anscheinend ist auch keiner der lauthalsen "Fans" daran interessiert. #c Mich hätte z.B. sehr interessiert, was an Verbesserungen in der Adrenalin gibt, oder ob es gar eine wirklich verbesserte neue BP-Version gibt, die die Mängel der alten abstellt und bei den heutigen Blankmaterialien ja vorstellbar wäre.

Nicht mal ein genaues Einsatzprofil für den wirklich vorteilhaften Einsatz einer BP-Blank Rute wurde sonst noch definiert, und das wäre sicher der Fakt, den die meisten Leser ;+ hier finden wollen. 

Und wer mit der erneuten Werbung angefangen hat kann man ja oben sehen.
Und ich sehe den Faktor der Suggestion und permanenten schleichenden Beeinflussung. 

Schließlich kann jeder so ziemlich tun was er will, sich auch gerne ins Knie schießen und einen guten 500er für Blödsinn hinauskloppen, aber ganz viele wollen das sicher NICHT. :g 

Wenn das einmal wieder klar geworden sein sollte, dann ist es gut. #h

Letzlich kann man mit emotional angefixten u./o. verblendeten auch nicht sinnvoll diskutieren, das zeigt sich hier - wenn dann wird es persönlich auf der Schiene unter Gürtellinie+beleidigend, dann lasse ich das mal, der Versuch ist wohl per se sinnlos.


----------



## mad (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus,

ist echt lustig.
erst wird über harrison hergezogen und jetzt gehts der bp dran.#h
was soll der schei.....
jeder muß selber wissen was er will und mit welcher rute. ich persönlich fische lieber mit einer harrison, würde aber meine bp nie hergeben und für bestimmte fischerei ist mir dann die bp lieber.
und der ganze wirbel ob es noch der "echte" blank von früher ist usw ist doch auch langsam lächerlich.

uwe,
hast jetzt meine bp schon gefischt???:k


----------



## Buster (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hmmm - wer behauptet denn das die BP eine Wunderrute ist ?
Und das die für einen solchen Preis verkauft wird hat meiner Meinung nichts mit "Verarsche" oder "An der Nase herumführen" zu tun. Wer sie für den Preis kauft dem ist sie das sicher auch Wert.
Bei einer Stella wird ja auch nicht geschrieben das es eine "Wunderrolle" sei und sie wird von vielen gekauft.
Ebenso ist ein AMG-Mercedes kein Wunderauto und wird doch gekauft - soll doch jeder kaufen was er will - fertig aus.
Letztlich bringt uns ein AMG auch nur von A nach B und eine Rute verlängert auch nur unseren Arm beim angeln.

Was ich vermisse sind halt genaue Berichte wie sich ein Fisch beim Drill ganz subjektiv angefühlt hat - das könnte ich als interessierte Angler nachvollziehen.

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Schüsse gegen uwe gerhard nicht ganz - und wenn Du schreibst das es Mastforellen sind und Du damit eine gewisse Trägheit andeutest - dann kann ich das erst recht nicht nachvollziehen.
Ich habe schon genug Forellen mit verschiedensten Ruten drillen können - und träge waren die nun wirklich nicht. Was ich allerdings feststellen konnte ist das die Forellen je nach Rute mal schneller und mal langsamer "kescherreif" waren. Ich schreibe das dann eher der Aktion der Rute zu.


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> uwe,
> hast jetzt meine bp schon gefischt???:k


Hi Mad,
Alter, das ist ja wohl eine Hammerrute, der blanke Wahnsinn.
Ja,Birger und ich waren vorhin los und haben 15er Kopytos gebadet.
Wir hatten gleich jeder einen kurzen Biss, aber wie sich herrausstellte waren das unsere Saiblinge, die heute völlig verrückt gewesen sein müssen.Birger konnte später am Auslauf einen überlisten.Auf einen großen Blinker, der eigentlich für Wels bestimmt war.
Auf einen 15er Kopyto in weiss fing Birger(wer sonst|supergri) auch einen kleinen Hecht.
Ich blieb Schneider, aber völlig egal, denn es war ein tolles Erlebnis, dieses geile Teil zu fischen.
Auch Birger dabei zuzusehen, wie er perfekt mit seiner BP,die ja auch von Dir ist, umgehen kann, war es wert.
Also, dafür das das eine deiner ersten Ruten war, die du gebaut hast, muss ich sagen: Hut ab Mad. Das hast du aber mal richtig drauf.
#6#6
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Det

Also die Aussage das man die 500 Tacken für Blödsinn rauskloppt finde ich nun ein bischen übertrieben.
Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß man mit der Blechi für 500 Euro einen bestimmten Bereich von Ködern und Fischgrössen abdeckt für den man evtl. 2 Harrison für 350 Euro Stückpreis braucht. Ist das dann teuer?

Das die VHF und VT ein ganz anderes Feeling haben ist klar, nur muss das eben auch nicht jedem Angler gleichermassen liegen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Buster, wie schon oben mehrmals geschrieben wurde: Vielen Leuten wäre die BP im P/L es einfach nicht wert. Die Leistung kann man locker für ~70 EUR von der Stange bekommen, und wie nennst du das dann? 
Sicher kann jemand immer noch sagen, ist mir egal trotz allem, dann ist auch gut, das ist aber ein Sonderfall den jemand auch als solchen für sich gelten lassen muß. )

Interessant wird es, wenn man mit anderen starken Spinnruten vergleicht. Aber was passiert wohl, wenn man die BP in einem Vergleich schlachtet? |kopfkrat

Mit den Vermissungen an konkreten Berichten stimme ich Dir zu.

Zu Forellen habe ich dann wohl eine andere Erfahrung, ich ginge jedenfalls in Kenntnis von Wildforellen von einem kämpferischen Fisch aus. Aber ich wiederhole mich damit nur.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Also die Aussage das man die 500 Tacken für Blödsinn rauskloppt finde ich nun ein bischen übertrieben.
> Gehen wir mal davon aus, daß man mit der Blechi für 500 Euro einen bestimmten Bereich von Ködern und Fischgrössen abdeckt für den man evtl. 2 Harrison für 350 Euro Stückpreis braucht. Ist das dann teuer?


Gerrit, so kann man das nicht sehen, das wäre auch ein engstirniger (Fan-) Vergleich. Es geht um 2 Paar Schuhe. Das eine ist, wem eine BP gefällt, jemand sich die Rute erarbeitet hat und sich mehr und mehr für begeistert - ganz individuell. Da kann ich nur bravo und #6 sagen, klasse wenn jemand seine Traumrute (wenigstens für einige Zeit) gefunden hat. Der Preis ist unter Umständen sogar sekundär, aber nun längst nicht immer.

Anders herum (das andere Paar Schuhe) ist es mit dem Ruhm und Berüchtigtkeit der BP. Es wird immer wieder der Eindruck erweckt, es wäre eine Wunderrute, oder "die einzig senkrechte Spinnrute".
Ob man nun die Filmchen guckt oder andere Werbung liest, es wird sehr dick aufgetragen. Das hält der Realität aber nur bedingt stand - einem sehr kritischen Blick dann auch nicht, der eine Teil der Angler wendet sich dann so wieder ab #t #d, einige andere finden das so einigermaßen, und einige fahren da voll drauf ab :k. Ist ja auch in Ordnung, wenn man das alles gelten läßt. 

Genauso muß man aber auch gelten lassen, daß es inzwischen etliche Ruten gibt, die der BP locker zeigen wo "Bartel den Most holt" und diese locker komplett in die Tasche stecken. Wenn ich das schreibe erschallt es aber so |krach:. Und wer das nicht wahr haben will, der bringt dann die ganze Fan-Mauertaktik usw. 

Ich habe was gegen religiöse Dogmas, und dieses BP-Dogma bekrittel ich eben. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, auch wenn es nicht einfach ist, wie man sieht. |rolleyes


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hier steht doch aber nun mal ganz deutlich in der Themen - Überschrift  Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans 

Wenn damit einer ein Problem hat, sollte er sich da einfach raus halten.

Ich gehe doch auch nicht in ein Manta-Fahrerforum und versuche da die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass es bessere Autos gibt.


Also fahrt mal wieder runter und bleibt beim Thema. 
Gegenseitige Anmache bring überhaupt keinen etwas.

Gruss Knurri!


----------



## SebastianHH (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@AngelDet

Was du hier schreibst finde ich unter der Gürtellinie. 
Wenn du die BP schlecht reden willst, mach das bitte woanders.
Du versaust, mit deinen Ausgaen gerade diesen schönen Thread. Der Thread ist ja wie gesagt für Fans der BP und nicht für Gegner der BP.

MfG


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Hier steht doch aber nun mal ganz deutlich in der Themen - Überschrift Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans
> 
> Wenn damit einer ein Problem hat, sollte er sich da einfach raus halten.
> 
> ...


Hi Knurri,
endlich mal jemand, der es so sieht, wie es ist..
Hat deinen Betrieb eigentlich auch schon mal jemand offen im AB so runtergemacht, wie Det meinen hier ein paar postings vorher.
?
Falls dir das als Werbepartner auch schon mal passiert ist, könntest du mir bitte per Pn mitteilen, was für Schritte da möglich sind?
Auch die Beleidigungen verstoßen meines Erachtens gegen die Regeln.
Danke
Uwe


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich gehe doch auch nicht in ein Manta-Fahrerforum und versuche da die Leute davon zu überzeugen, dass es bessere Autos gibt.


So bestimmt nicht. Schließlich ist es aber legitim wissen zu wollen - auch als nicht Manta-Fahrer, was beim Manta gut war oder wäre, bestimmte technische Details zu diskutieren und daraus zu lernen. Das klappt sogar mit Manta und GTi Fans , wenn man sich ein bischen zusammen nimmt.



> Also fahrt mal wieder runter und bleibt beim Thema.
> Gegenseitige Anmache bring überhaupt keinen etwas.


Voll dafür! #6 , lieber #g als |krach:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

*Also Uwe, vlt. solltest Du mal genau lesen, was Knurrhahn als Mod geschrieben hat.*
Du fängst schon wieder mit Zoff an. Auch als AB-Werbepartner (was Dir *erlaubt* Werbung zu schalten) kann dich das nicht vor einer Kritik und offenen Auseinandersetzung schützen. Schließlich halte ich die Regeln und Form ein, und Du nicht! 

Also mach mal bitte halblang, auf Zoff habe ich per se gar keine Lust, besser es muß nicht sein. 
Wenn Du allerdings unbedingt weiterstänkern mußt/möchtest ... ?


----------



## Notung (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
könnte ich vielleicht auch mal eine Antwort bekommen als BP Fan!!!!!!!!????????:c


DANKE


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Uwe,

Da hier in diesem Thema einige Beiträge entfernt wurden, fehlt mir der komplette Zusammenhang.

Also versuch ich hier in erster Linie nur zu schlichten.

Ich würde euch empfehlen eure letzten Beiträge zu löschen, da sie nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben und teilweise doch unter die Gürtellinie gehen.

Weiterhin würde ich euch empfehlen diese Karre per PN aus den Dreck zu ziehen.

Viele Grüsse 
Knurri!


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

|peinlich Erst wurde der Harrison Tread zerschossen und jetzt dieser hier! Bleibt nur noch CMW übrig! Und wer ne BP haben möchte und Infos braucht, geht erbarmungslos unter|peinlich


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> 
> Da hier in diesem Thema einige Beiträge entfernt wurden, fehlt mir der komplette Zusammenhang.
> 
> ...


Danke Knurri.
Ach das ist gelöscht? so so.
Ok ich lösche den Kram ,der hier nichts zu suchen hat.
Wenn es nichts mit der BP zu tun haben sollte.
Ich bekenne mich nämlich als echter BP-Fan.:vik:
Viele Grüße Uwe|wavey:


----------



## SebastianHH (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich bin 2 Wochen stolzer Besitzer einer BP made by CMW. 
Dann werde ich mal wieder ein paar positive postings in diesen Thread schreiben. Wozu dieser ja sicherlich gedacht ist.
Leute mit einer negativen Einstellung gegenüber der BP, und ihres Preises, haben meiner Meinung in diesem Thread nichts verloren. 
Die können ja einen Anti-Blechpeitschen-Thread aufmachen.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnte ich vielleicht auch mal eine Antwort bekommen als BP Fan!!!!!!!!????????:c
> 
> 
> DANKE


Also ich habe mir auch einiges von PB an Zubehör geholt und werde die austesten.
Vor allem die Turbotails und den Bleikopf mit Spinnerblatt finde ich spitze.In den Filmen sah das schon sehr gut aus.
Die laufen aber auch live allererste Sahne.
Auch das Fibre Steel hab ich mir geholt, das kringelt allerdings sehr ,ist aber schön weich.
Einige Sachen werde ich mir sicher noch holen.
Gruß
uwe


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Notung

Ich fische auch gerne und erfolgreich immer noch die Ollen Attractor.
Brauchen sich zumindest in meiner Fangstatistik hinter keinem modernen Köder verstecken.
Eher andersrum!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Schuschek
Also bitte, diese sich immer wiederholenden Beweihräucherungen sollen positiv gewesen sein? |kopfkrat

Ist doch ein guter Moment für einen neuen Anfang, aber wenn man alles gelesen hat steht doch viel wissenwertes und entscheidungsrelevantes in diesem Thread. Und nicht zuletzt ist etliches streitig auf den Punkt gebracht worden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Also wie schaut es eigentlich mit den Ködern und Zubehör von
> PB aus?
> Fischt ihr eigentlich nur die Rute noch oder auch die Köder?
> ...


Ich habe Deine Frage nochmal hervorgekramt und halte mich zurück. :g

Die PB Sachen sind schon klasse, ob Stahl oder Twister, GuFis! #6


----------



## Harry0080 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo AngelDet,

welches sind denn die Ruten die der BP das Wasser reichen können? Würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruß
Harry


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Notung, hier geht es exklusiv nur um Profiblinker http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64761

bei uns hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Attractoren bis zum Herbstanfang sehr gut fangen und dann ganz rapiede nachlassen. Die Jighaken mit Spinnerblatt funktionieren wunderbar auf Barsch bis 3m Wassertiefe. Die normalen Jighaken finde ich nicht so prall, da das Bleiähnliche Material zu leicht ist und die Haken zu dünndrähtig. Ist aber bestimmt Geschmackssache. Ich selbst habe schon das Fibresteel benutzt (silbrig) und als nächstes das CarbonX-Protektor (schwarz). Das letztere ist extrem dünn bei hoher Tragkraft. Das Fibresteel kann man gut knoten aber ganz besch... Quetschen, da es an den Schnittstellen wie ein Pinsel aufgeht


----------



## Buster (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also von den Attractoren hab ich auch einige und finde das man einen deutlichen Unterscheid im Laufverhalten zu "billigGummis" sehen kann.

Des weiteren habe ich mir nun meine vorläufige Meinung zu den Aussagen der "Experten" gebildet. Wie auch AngelDet vermisse ich auch Berichte vom Drill eines großen Fisches mit der BP - nur das ich auch diese Berichte von AngelDet vermisse.

Da ich das Angebot habe die BP mal zu befingern und zu testen werde ich dann mehr sagen können - auf jeden Fall bin ich mal gespannt.

Ob mir die BP dann das Geld Wert ist werde ich erst später entscheiden - ich bin da zum Glück mündig genug das für mich selber zu entscheiden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Harry0080
Schick ich Dir besser mal per Mail, sonst wird die Belastungsgrenze mancher erregten Gemüter evtl. noch überschritten, wenn Du so die letzten Seiten hochschaust. |rolleyes (klar ne.)
Ich schicke Dir auch mal die detaillierte Mankoliste mit ...


----------



## Harry0080 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ok, bin mal gespannt!

Gruß
Harry


----------



## J-son (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @Harry0080
> Schick ich Dir besser mal per Mail, sonst wird die Belastungsgrenze mancher erregten Gemüter evtl. noch überschritten, wenn Du so die letzten Seiten hochschaust. |rolleyes (klar ne.)
> Ich schicke Dir auch mal die detaillierte Mankoliste mit ...



Mir bitte auch, da ich mich schon seit Wochen mit dem Gedanken trage, mir für die nexte Saison eine BP anfertigen zu lassen.

THX:
J@Y


----------



## Slotti (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Fan Thread hin oder her, jemand der mit dem Gedanken spielt sich vielleicht ein BP Nachbau anzuschaffen wird sicher hier ein wenig schmökern, da finde ich es eigentlich nicht tragisch wenn man auch mal ein contra lesen kann. Sowas sollte auch in einem "Fan Thread" gestattet sein.

Warum wird immer wieder davon geredet das der Thread genauso wie der Harrison Blank Fans zerschossen sei? 

Immer alles super und toll gibts in der echten Welt nicht wirklich oder? 

Wenn man sich zofft sollte man sich auch wieder vertragen können in diesem zusammenhang muß ich auch vor Rainer1962 den virtuellen Hut ziehen.

schönen Abend

Slotti


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Slotti, für mich hat das Wort "zerschossen" im Harrison Tread folgende Bedeutung: Wenn ich an einer bestimmten Rute oder einen bestimmten Blank sehr reges Interesse Zeige, und bei nicht gerade Discountpreisen mich lange Zeit informiere (mitlese und den gesamten Tread durchforste) komme ich auf einmal an einen Punkt im Tread, wo der Informationsgehalt gen Null läuft, und sich überwiegend nur noch um sonstigen Blödsinn das Maul zerrissen wird. Das ganze richtet mehr Schaden als Nutzen an, ganz besonders wenn einige davon komerzielle Interessen vertreten auf Pro und Contra Seite. Wem soll man bitteschön noch glauben schenken. Also ist die Konsequenz das man sich komplett umentscheidet, bei der Ruten oder Blankwahl


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Schuschek

Bist Du dir da sicher mit dem was Du über den Harrison Thread schreibst?
Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen.
Insbesondere die von Dir sogenannte Contra-Fraktion??
Wer soll das sein??

Und wer ist die Pro-Fraktion.
Nur Robert (Mad) hat da ein wirtschaftliches Interesse und der hat sich sehr vornehm zurückgehalten.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Slotti (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

da hast du nicht ganz unrecht, allerdings handhabe ich das für mich so, das ich versuche den ganzen persönlichen Müll auszublenden um dann unterm Strich an die Infos zu kommen die ich eigentlich suche die sind trotz allem dann doch noch vorhanden.

Grüße Slotti #h


----------



## Schuschek (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Pauly. Ob ich jetzt zu 100% richtig liege mit den Zwei Lagern weiss ich nicht. Für mich als Mitleser hatte es den Anschein gemacht das sich Experten (das sugerierte ich mit dem Wort "Komerziell"und zwei Lagern) gegenseitig das Leben schwer machen. Dadurch wurde es für mich immer undurchsichtiger und schwierig wirklich wichtige Sachen rauszufiltern. Ich will damit niemanden Persöhnlich angreifen sondern mein Empfinden Äußern wie es für mich zu verstehen war. Wenn ich damit falsch liege berichtige mich bitte, denn für richtige Infos bin ich dankbar.

Edit: Bei einer Rute von der Stange gehe ich in ein Geschäft, nehme sie in die Hand oder kann sie schnell mal bei jemanden fischen. Bei den angefertigten Ruten ist das schon eher ein Problem. Der Personenkreis wo diese Ruten im Besitz sind, ist eher klein. Daher versucht man sich Infos einzuholen.
Gruß Marco


----------



## J-son (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Vielleicht kann ich ja - ohne dabei unhöflich wirken zu wollen - zu der gerade stattfindenden Diskussion eine ganz elegante Lösung vorschlagen:
es gibt im AB einen Chat und eine PN-Funktion...das passt ganz gut zusammen, man kann sich nämlich per PN im Chat verabreden, und alles ins persönliche, bzw OffTopic tendierende dort diskutieren. 
Falls in einer solchen Diskussion tatsächlich noch was Fruchtbares, dem Thema Zuträgliches bei herauskommt, kann man das ja später immer noch im eigentlichen Thread posten.
Ich persönlich versuche schon lange, persönliche Dinge per PN auszureden, frage mich aber auch ab und an warum ich das (als scheinbar einer der Wenigen) tue, und mache deshalb auch die ein oder andere Ausnahme...aber auch daran wird meinerseits noch gearbeitet.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So ein Thread ist ne schöne Sache, aber weisst Du was viel besser ist!
Ein ausführliches Telefonat mit einem fähigen Rutenbauer!
Ich habe bei den Ruten wo ich mit Robert(Mad), CMW und C. Heinrich drüber gesprochen habe bisher alles richtig gemacht. Wenn man weiss was man will kann da nix schiefgehen!


In einer bestimmten Phase ging es da glaub ich eher um Kumpel von Robert/Gegner von Robert. Das ist zum Glück vorbei, der Thread wird wieder auf die Beine kommen. Das meiste zum Thema Harrison ist sowieso gesagt. Die Litanei fing immer wieder von vorne an, weil kein Neueinsteiger den Thread lesen wollte. (wegen der Grösse). Ich hab bestimmt 20 mal gelesen: "Welche Harrison empfehlt ihr für mittlere Gufis im Strom auf Zander?" Und die Antwort war natürlich auch richtigerweise immer die Gleiche!

Jetzt genug mit OT!!

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## SebastianHH (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich ja - ohne dabei unhöflich wirken zu wollen - zu der gerade stattfindenden Diskussion eine ganz elegante Lösung vorschlagen:
> es gibt im AB einen Chat und eine PN-Funktion...das passt ganz gut zusammen, man kann sich nämlich per PN im Chat verabreden, und alles ins persönliche, bzw OffTopic tendierende dort diskutieren.
> Falls in einer solchen Diskussion tatsächlich noch was Fruchtbares, dem Thema Zuträgliches bei herauskommt, kann man das ja später immer noch im eigentlichen Thread posten.
> Ich persönlich versuche schon lange, persönliche Dinge per PN auszureden, frage mich aber auch ab und an warum ich das (als scheinbar einer der Wenigen) tue, und mache deshalb auch die ein oder andere Ausnahme...aber auch daran wird meinerseits noch gearbeitet.
> ...


 

Das sehe ich auch so. Richtige Einstellung. So sollten mal alle hier denken. 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ach Mensch, heute Mittag habe ich frei und wollte es mir mit nem Fläschchen Bier und ner Tüte Flips gemütlich machen, und jetzt ist hier plötzlich Frieden? Kehrt jetzt die Vernunft ein? #c

Aber gut, ist halt wie immer: Sachlich diskutieren wäre schön und gut gewesen, und es würde Info rüberkommen. Aber mit dem ständigen sticheln von beiden "Lagern" aus wird das nix... Leider ist es irgendwie auch immer die selbe Richtung aus der gestänkert wird... #t

Egal ob BP / VHF / Stella / Certate, von allem gibt es einen Nachbau beim Billigheimer. Schon mal Wurst vom Discounter und guten metzger verglichen? Was gleich aussieht / deklariert wird kann immer noch was ganz unterschiedliches sein...

Es geht hier - wie eben auch in einem anderen Thread von irgendwelchen Fans - um ein sehr hochpreisiges Gerät. Da liegt es in der Natur der Sache das manch einer meint, für erheblich weniger Geld etwas gleichwertiges oder gar noch viel viel besseres bekommen zu können. Ein Hinweis in dieser Richtung ist gut und sicherlich sehr interessant. Aber wenn jemand eben dieses Gerät hier (BP) haben möchte und dazu in einem Fan-Thread schreibt, verstehe ich nicht warum man denLleuten ihre BP nicht gönnen und lassen kann? Ich habe auch keine, will auch keine, finde es aber interessant und lese deshalb hier mit. Aber nur weil ich mich für ein anderes Modell entschieden habe muss ich die BP doch nicht schlecht machen, vor allem in so einem Thread? Dann mache ich einen Vergleichs-Thread auf, Silverman gegen BP, und wenn ich der Meinung bin belegen zu können wie geil der Silverman ist, OK! :vik:

Ich verstehe nicht warum hier einige immer Richtung Billig "missionieren" müssen, gönnt den Leuten doch den Spaß, wer Material wie die BP kauft rechnet eventuell nicht nach ob die 500% Preisaufschlag gerechtferigt sind für 10%  mehr Leistung, die dann ja hier auch noch in Frage gestellt werden... Den leuten geht es um den SPAß! Und den hat man sicher mit der Rute #6

Und noch was: Wer heute einen Oldtimer instandsetzt/aufbaut hat oft auch keine Original-Teile mehr. Macht das Fahren mit dem Teil dann weniger Spaß? Dafür von mir ein deutliches NEIN, das macht genauso Spaß! #6#6#6

Peace for the world...

CU Stefan (VHF-Fan, der die BP-User versteht und vollkommen in Ordnung findet!)

PS: Sorry for Off-Topic, gehört wohl eigentlich in den Thread über HE-Tackle...


----------



## Birger (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was ist denn hier bitte los?

Also mal was On-Topic:

die Blechpeitsche ist eine schnelle und harte Spinnrute mit viel Reserven für einen großen Fisch. Trotzdem hat sie eine sensible, aber nicht unbedingt weiche Spitze, wodurch auch kleine Köder noch gut geführt werden können. Meiner MEINUNG nach ist sie mit Gummiködern zw. 10 und 23cm sehr gut fischbar, kleiner geht auch noch, ist aber nicht optimal. Außerdem verträgt sie auch gut verschiedene Köder, Blech, Gummi usw.
Das, was diese Rute wirklich ausmacht, ist die Mehrgleisigkeit: gefühlvoll, robust, schnell.
Ohne Frage gibt es Ruten, die auf jedem einzelnen Sektor besser sind, so ist z.B. eine Harrison schneller, aber bei weitem nicht so robust. So kann man das weiterspinnen, aber macht das Sinn?

Zum Glück gibt es doch verschiedene Geschmäcker, oder nicht? 
Angeldet, wenn du den Blank nicht magst, dann eben nicht. Zwingt dich ja keiner ihn zu kaufen, oder?
Man darf ja auch mal Kritik äußern, aber so wild drauf rumzuhacken, muss das sein?

Ich würd mir auch nie ne 75gVHF kaufen, ist mir viel zu "brettig", die taugt meiner Meinung nach nur zum Zanderangeln mit Gummiködern, das wars.

Aber gut, meine Meinung beruht eher auf der Praxis, ich geh eben viel angeln und fange auch viel, denn nur so kann man auch anglerisch sinnvoll Geräte einschätzen. Vom mal in der Hand halten oder aus Katalogbildern, noch schlimmer aus dem Gerede in den Foren kann man sich nur eine stark subjektive Meinung bilden.

Also da das hier eher der Pro-Blechpeitsche Threat ist: wer sich diese Rute kaufen möchte aber noch gezielte Fragen hat, kann sie hier gerne stellen oder mir ne PN schicken, hab mit der Rute schon alles angestellt, weiß um ihre Stärken und auch um ihre Schwächen. Sie ist wirklich nicht für jeden das richtige Modell, gerade wenn man nicht viel angeln geht, sollte man es sich aufgrund des Preises überlegen.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Slotti (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessieren würde kommen denn alle "Blechpeitschen-Nachbau" Blanks aus ein und derselben Fabrik? Mich irritieren alleine schon die unterschiedlichen Namen Notung, Skyblade Adrenalin usw dazu kommt noch der scheinbar variierende Spitzendurchmesser und unterschiedliche WG angaben. Wie kommt das? oder wird der Blank in unterschiedlichen Werken in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten produziert?

Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Liegt wohl an den verschiedenen "Importeueren"...


----------



## Birger (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessieren würde kommen denn alle "Blechpeitschen-Nachbau" Blanks aus ein und derselben Fabrik? Mich irritieren alleine schon die unterschiedlichen Namen Notung, Skyblade Adrenalin usw dazu kommt noch der scheinbar variierende Spitzendurchmesser und unterschiedliche WG angaben. Wie kommt das? oder wird der Blank in unterschiedlichen Werken in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten produziert?
> 
> Danke



Ein großer Teil dieser Unterschiede sind wohl auch einfach nur Messungenauigkeiten. Jeder kocht hier sein Süppchen und misst mal fröhlich drauf los, also wissenschaftlich valide ist was anderes...


----------



## rainer1962 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Sie ist wirklich nicht für jeden das richtige Modell, gerade wenn man nicht viel angeln geht, sollte man es sich aufgrund des Preises überlegen.
> 
> Schönen Gruß


 
oder vielleicht doch Birger????? 
Gerade weil sie so vielseitig ist finde ich sie nicht schlecht für jemanden der sich nicht auf gewisse Arten des Kuköfischens spezialisiert, der auch nen Blinker, nen Gufi, nen Wobbler usw.... mal dranhängen will, der mal auf Hecht, Rapfen, Barsch und Zander geht oder der weiß wo ein Waller steht und den bekämpfen will....
ist doch auch ne Überlegung, wenn er bereit ist und Spass an solch nem Gerät hat, nun dann kommen nicht wirklich viele Ruten als solche Breitbandigen Allrounder in Frage.#6

Ich persönlich sehe die BP als ne Allrounderrute an mit der man im Prinzip alles machen kann, vom schleppen, bis hin zum Gufi. Wer gerne allroundmässig unterwegs ist, dabei ne Schachtel mit verschiedenen Ködern dabei hat (also Blech, Gummi und Holz), wobei Holz als Synonym für Wobbler steht....
der wird Freude an der BP haben, so sehe ich das. 

Der Preis ist/war wiederum eine andre Sache. Das Preisgefüge ansich ist ja jetzt Gott sei Dank "zusammengebrochen", so werden sich wohl eher immer mehr Leute (allroundspinner):vik: für ne BP entscheiden.

Aber durch gewisse Postings wird halt immer wieder Zweifel geschürt. Nach dem Motto, ist es der Originalblank weil er nur ?mm dick ist usw.....
man sollte nun mal hinterfragen wer solche Posts veröffentlicht, meist stehen noch Hinweise auf den richtigen echten Blank in einer "Stangenrute" dabei......

intressieren tut mich das schon, welcher Blank nun der richtige ist, und ists der Blank der schon etliche Jahre alt ist immer noch der gleiche oder weiterentwickelt oder oder oder......


----------



## rainer1962 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil dieser Unterschiede sind wohl auch einfach nur Messungenauigkeiten. Jeder kocht hier sein Süppchen und misst mal fröhlich drauf los, also wissenschaftlich valide ist was anderes...


 

was ich durchaus aber aufgrund verschiedener "Verkaufsstrategien" verstehen leider aber nicht aktzeptieren kann, denn es wird wie oben bereits erwähnt, "Misstrauen" geschürt" frei nach dem Motto...
"Nur ich habe bei meiner "Firma" oder "Rutenserie"den originalen Blank.....
und wenn nicht original dann heisst es...
"legitimer Nachfolger und weiterentwickelter BP Blank" oder so ähnl....
es wird also versucht Infos zu verzerren nur um Geschäftliche Vorteile daraus zu ziehen...
auch nicht die feine Art und eigentlich dürften auch solche Leute nicht wirklich in nem Fan Fred posten, denn die Fans werden dadurch mehr als verunsichert.....


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Rainer 1962

Genauso sehe ich das auch z. Bsp. mal für einen Trip zum Hechtangeln wo ich nicht weiss ob ich Blech, Gufi oder Wobbler fischen will.

Da würde mich die Blechi reizen. 
Zum Glück hat mir ein Boardie angeboten, dass ich seine mal fischen darf.
Und ich schätze mal danach bin ich fällig.

@Birger
Was für ne Rollengrösse hast Du an der Blechi??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Slotti

Wenn es wirklich verschiedene Hersteller sein sollten könnte man nicht von einem Nachfolger sprechen, höchstens noch von einem Nachbau.
Dafür würde wohl keiner mehr 500 Euro berappen.
Bei Ebay gibts im Moment Blanks für 229 Euro.
Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## KHof (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

...und dann kommt ein vernünftiger Bausatz auf 300-350 €.

Ist heutzutage nicht mehr wirklich skandalös.

Klaus


----------



## Slotti (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hmm die Blanks bei Ebay sind ja tatsächlich interessant, wobei sie nach wie vor immernoch zu den teuersten Blanks gehören.

Trotzdem würde ich mich nach dem Kauf fragen: habe ich jetzt tatsächlich den "echten" Blank oder hätte ich lieber bei Händler x y z kaufen sollen?

in meinen Augen ein ziemliches mieses Vertriebssystem des Herstellers.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@KHof

Genau dahin gehen auch meine Gedanken: Nen Gold-Cermet Satz für  70  Euro  nen paar  schöne  Korkgriffe, Kleinkram kommt man mit 350 ungefähr hin.

Ich glaube Du weisst wesen Blechi ich gerne mal befummeln würde.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Slotti

Das kontrollierte Vertriebssystem hat aber ja leider in der Vergangenheit zu den Mondpreisen  geführt. 
Wahnsinn was die verdient haben.


----------



## Slotti (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Slotti
> 
> Das kontrollierte Vertriebssystem hat aber ja leider in der Vergangenheit zu den Mondpreisen  geführt.
> Wahnsinn was die verdient haben.



Japp schon Hammer die werden wohl ihre Schäfchen im trockenen haben 


allerdings funktioniert es bei anderen Herstellern auch, zb eine Tusk ist bei Händler a b c auch eine Tusk, ich finde es halt unnötig verwirrend.


----------



## Buster (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So - heute war es so weit - ich war ja schon lange heiss darauf eine BP näher in Augenscheinzu nehmen. Nun hat Mad seine eigene Rute dem Uwe zur Verfügung gestellt und ich habe sofort die Chance ergriffen und bin nach Herrhausen gefahren. BIG THX an Mad das Du es mir auf diesem Wege ermöglicht hast.  
So habe die BP "befingert" und "beglotzt" - und ich habe sie gefischt - aber eines nach dem anderen:
Zur Optik kann ich sagen das ich für mich vielleicht andere Farben gewählt hätte aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Die Verarbeitung sah sehr gut aus - glatter Lack - saubere Wicklungen und sauber verarbeiteter Kork - natürlich sah man das die BP schon in Gebrauch war und so manchen guten Fisch bezwungen hat. Die Andeutungen über klapprige Steckverbindungen oder eine wabbelige Spitze kann ich wirklich nicht bestätigen.
Was mir nicht gefallen hat war der relativ kurze Rollenhalter - der wurde gekürzt - aber da ich den Grund für die Kürzung nicht kenne enthalte ich mich einer Wertung darüber.
Dann folgte der obligatorische "Biegetest" - trocken gehalten und am Unterarm abgestützt gab ich mächtig Kraft auf die Rute. Ich habe in diversen Angelshops schon einige Ruten gebogen - auch hochpreisige aber ein Trockentest sagt ja noch nicht viel. Mir scheint das die Rute echt einiges mehr verträgt als andere.
Dann durfte ich die PB fischen - ich war zuerst daran interessiert ob das Wurfgewicht von angegebenen 5 bis 100 gr wohl stimmen kann. Also montierte ich mal einen 5 gr Jigkopf samt hellemTurboTail und warf aus. Natürlich ist es etwas anderes so kleine Jigs an einer leichten Barschrute zu werfen - aber zum einen wollen wir ja hier nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen und zum andern interessierte mich das einfach mal. Danach hab ich dann nochmal meine 15'er Attractoren geworfen und geführt und hatte dabei ein besseres Gefühl als bei meiner Damokles.
Das Gefühl den Jig an der gestreckten Schnur auf Grund "aufschlagen" zu lassen konnte ich "leider" nicht erleben da die Forellen das nicht zuliessen. In kürzester Zeit hatte ich mein Limit an Forellen aus dem Wasser gezupft und ich spielte dabei mal einige Bremseinstellungen durch. Meine Befürchtung das die Fische bei geschlossener Bremse ausschlitzen wurde nicht bestätigt - ich hatte immer ein gutes Gefühl zum Fisch und die Rute tat auch bei den kleinen Forellen (bis 1,5 kg) das was sie tun sollte: sie arbeitete.
Eine große Forelle konnte ich nicht drillen - ich meine Forellen ab 4kg aufwärts - aber ich gehe davon aus das die BP ihre Stärken dann noch eher ausspielen kann.
Vielleicht habe ich ja nochmal das Glück nen großen Fisch an der BP zu drillen - dann werde ich wieder berichten.
Bis jetzt muss ich sagen das sie mir gut gefällt und wenn es dann verschärft mit Gummi, Holz und Blech auf Räuber losgeht ist die BP sicher eine Überlegung wert. Ich bin sicher das ich mir mal eine "Rute fürs Leben" gönnen werde - auch wenn es nicht im nächsten Jahr sein mag, so ist trotz des Preises die BP ziemlich weit vorne auf der Liste (wenn nicht ganz vorn) - aber ich werde noch andere Ruten befingern und beglotzen.   - so long - testet sie wenn es Euch möglich ist... #6


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @KHof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Pauly,
Vorsicht ,Vorsicht mit der BP von Klaus. *Sehr hohe Suchtgefahr!!!!!!!*
Ich hatte ja netterweise die Gelegenheit , mit Klaus zusammen die Rute hier bei mir zu testen.Auch im Drill von etwas größeren Fischen.
Seitdem ist es um mich geschehen, wie man ja unschwer feststellen kann.|rolleyes
Vielen Dank nochmal an Klaus|wavey:
#6


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Uwe Gerhard

Naja deine Blechi ginge natürlich auch.
Vieleicht besuche ich Dich mal auch zum angeln an Deinen Teichen hätte ich mal Lust.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Margaux (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das auch z. Bsp. mal für einen Trip zum Hechtangeln wo ich nicht weiss ob ich Blech, Gufi oder Wobbler fischen will.



VT 75 !!!! |supergri


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Pikepauly
Ja, klar, das können wir gerne mal machen.#6
Ich würde mich freuen, dich mal persönlich kennenzulernen.
Vielleicht klappt da ja mal irgendwann.
Viel Grüße
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Uwe Danke!

@Volker 
Die VT 75 Gramm hab ich auch.
Mich interessiert einfach ob die Blechi noch ein bischen mehr Punch hat.
Genau die Waller sinds nämlich wo ich mit der VT ein bischen Angst habe.
So bei Hechten von ca. 20 Pfd. sieht man schon wo die VT so langsam ihre Grenzen findet.

Da stellt sich eben die Frage ne VT 120 Gramm oder ne Blechi.
Kosten jetzt ja fast das Gleiche.


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Buster
Ich meinte ja schon immer, daß man die Rute erst beurteilen kann, wenn man sie persönlich ausprobiert hat.
Und du hast Recht, bei größeren Fischen spielt sie erst richtig Ihre Qualitäten aus.
Aber feinfühlig, das ist sie auf jeden Fall.
Wenn ich demnächst wieder Großforellen umsetze, dann sage ich dir wie versprochen Bescheid.
Dann machen wir das klar. Eventuell übermorgen, aber das ist ja immer ein gutes Stück Weg von Hannover hier her, also, Birger ist am WE auch wieder hier, da können wir uns dann noch ein paar Feinheiten bei ihm abschauen.
Und er hat sicher noch viele Infos zur BP und auch zu anderen Ruten.Er kann ja vielleicht mal seine Harrisons einpacken und mal vorführen, damit du einen Vergleich hast.
Und ich bin da mal sehr auf deine Meinung gespannt, und welche dir besser liegt.
Auch Bombenruten. Wäre doch mal was, die direkt zu vergleichen.#6
Hatte damals ja auch,dank Klaus, die Möglichkeit.
Und eine Harrison könnte mir ja auch noch mal gefallen, für die feinere Angelei..|rolleyes|rolleyes
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## J-son (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> [...]Vorsicht mit der BP von Klaus. *Sehr hohe Suchtgefahr!!!!!!!*[...]



Was ist denn an der BP von Klaus so besonders?  Steckt da ein besonderer Aufbau dahinter? Wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe, hast Du doch auch grad' eine BP zum testen...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## uwe gerhard (12. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das besondere ist nur, das es eine BP ist.|rolleyes
Und das war ja schon letztes Jahr, als Klaus hier war und dies Testfischen hat bei mir den BP-Virus ausgelöst.Ich konnte sie auch mit den von Klaus mitgebrachten Harrison vergleichen.Auch im Drill.
Klaus hat wohl einige geringfügige Modifizierungen an seiner Rute vorgenommen, so dass sie für ihn und seine Bedürfnisse 100 pro passt.Ihn am besten mal selbst fragen.
Ich habe die von Mad ersatzweise so lange bei mir , bis meine jetzt demnächst fertig ist.
Testen brauch ich die nicht mehr, nur noch fischen:m.
Gruß
Uwe
|wavey:


----------



## Slotti (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uwe Danke!
> 
> @Volker
> Die VT 75 Gramm hab ich auch.
> ...




Moin 

als ich meinen VT Bausatz bei Jörg Hellbrück abgeholt habe hatte ich eine Skyblade Adrenalin von ihm in der Hand, die hat auf alle Fälle wesentlich mehr Bumms als die VT-75 . Mir gefällt die VT aber trotzdem besser


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wollt mich hier ja nicht einmischen, aber das müsst ihr mir echt mal erklären:


> So bei Hechten von ca. 20 Pfd. sieht man schon wo die VT so langsam ihre Grenzen findet


Bei 75 Gramm WG sollen 20 - Pfund - Hechte schwierig sein/die Rute an die Grenze kommen??

Ich kenn die Rute ja nicht, aber das kann ja wohl nicht. Nen Waller dieser Größenordnung habe ich mit ner *2 - 12* - Gramm Skeletor im Fluss gefangen, da kam die an die Grenze (aber nicht drüber..). 

Da kanns doch nicht euer Ernst sein, dass ne Rute mit 75 Gramm WG bei nem 20Pfünder auch nur in die Nähe er Grenze kommen kann....


----------



## KHof (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin!

Hallo Volker! Netter Versuch...

Hallo Uwe, wenn das stattfindet sag mal Bescheid.
Dann legen wir die Blechis zusammen und Pauly spart auch 40 km Fahrt. (Falls ich dann ausnahmsweise mal zu Hause bin...)

Modifikationen an meiner Rute gibt es eigendlich nur am Griff. Die Rute hat als Vordergriff einen 6,5cm Pilz, hinten eine auf meine Unterarmlänge abgestimmten Kork. Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger Standard: 6+1 Fuji Sic, gebunden in gold-blau.

Klaus


----------



## Margaux (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



KHof schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hallo Volker! Netter Versuch...


 
Hallo Klaus, schon klar... :m ...

... die VT 120 ist übrigens auch nicht gerade schlecht... |muahah:


----------



## KHof (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

....stimmt.


----------



## uwe gerhard (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Klaus,
ja , genau das mit dem Griff und dem ausbalancieren, das meinte ich.:m
Also da ich ja sowieso fast immer hier bin, könnte man jederzeit einen Termin klarmachen.#6
Das ne prima Idee.
Meine eigene BP , die ja bald kommt,, habe ich auch mit 6+1 in Auftrag geben lassen, wie du mir geraten hattest.
Und die Ringe und Rollenhalter sind in Silber-Blau.
Ich mag halt kein Gold.:m
Solange leistet mir Mads eigene gute Dienste und ich bin dann schon mal vorbereitet auf das gute Stk.
Ich hoffe, wir können die BP s bald mal nebeneinanderlegen.
Und Pauly kann dann ausgiebig testen.
Auch ein Drill an der BP ist drin, da ich ja immer Großforellen zum Räuchern oder Umsetzen brauche:m.
Gruß Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da freu ich mich sehr drauf. 
Terminabstimmung versuch ich die nächsten Tage mit Euch zu machen.


----------



## huchenschreck (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
könnte eventuell jemand, der einen Serienaufbau der Skyblade Adrenalin besitzt, ein Foto von der Beschriftung reinstellen? Wäre total dankbar, da ich eine Adrenalin ersteigert habe und gerade versuche zu erfahren, ob es sich um ein Serienmodell oder um eine individuell gefertigte Rute handelt. Die Beschriftung auf dem cebbra Foto, das auch alle Fachhändler verwenden, lässt sich nicht erkennen (ausser dass sie in Gold ist)

Danke schon im Voraus.

TL


----------



## Bernhard* (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Schreib mal "fireline" ne PN, der hat, soviel ich weiss, ne Adrenalin. Weiss aber nicht ob es die Blinker Edition ist.

p.s. was haste denn gezahlt?


----------



## Birger (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Rainer,
stimmt eigentlich, könnte auch ne Rute für einen Allroundangler sein, aber ich denke eher nicht für nen Gelegenheitsangler, lohnt dann wirklich kaum. Aber das muss man ja selber wissen.
@ Pike-Pauly: ich hab ne infinity in 3000 dran, passt ganz gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wollt mich hier ja nicht einmischen, aber das müsst ihr mir echt mal erklären:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dazu muß ich ja mal was loswerden:

Thomas, dazu muß man was über die Historie wissen:
PikePauly war vorher ja mal mit Sportex, insbesondere Sportex KevSpin unterwegs, und der Unterschied zur VT, die in eine *wirkliche englische Vollparabolik* unter Hochlast übergeht und einer Sportex-Drillaktion, der ist schon erheblich. Die Drillprogression des Blanks ist bei einer besseren Sportex schon nahezu perfekt, bietet noch lange einen Hebel. 
Es gibt aber eben auch die nächste erheblich stärkere Blankversion von der VT, und auch lastoptimierte Aufbauten. Jeder Blank hat so derart seine speziellen Stärken und Schwächen.

Und gleich mal so an dem Beispiel Skeletor und auch Sportex: selbst die kleinste Sportex HM-Turbo-1, Carat-1 dürfte man bei einem extrem dicken Fisch und schweren Drill kaum zerstören können - einigermaßen sinniges Verhalten vorausgesetzt. 
Und der Berkley-SeriesOne Blank (o.ä.,Clones) ist nun auch wirklich nicht von schlechten Eltern, wie man an vielen "großen" Bildern selbst an sehr leichten Ruten sehen kann, auch finden sich inzwischen schon eine Menge Geschichten im Web. 

Dann könnte ich jetzt noch an der Abstimmung Rute-Rolle nachschauen. 

Ist die Rolle eine Reserve oder selber ein Schwachpunkt? Ist sie stärker oder schwächer als die Rute? Wenn man die Rute entlastet und mehr parallel zur Schnur läßt, kann man hauptsächlich über die Rolle drillen, und das ist auch gut solange der Fisch keine fiesen/raffinierten Tricks und gezielte Hindernisfluchten macht.
Die Rollen ohne Wormshaft und mit Getrieben, die man auch unter Last voll durchkurbeln kann, entlasten bedarfsweise die Rute (man muß nicht pumpen), vergleichbar dem kräftigen Multirolleneffekt, drillt entspannt weiter. Muß ich dagegen durch Pumpen erst Schnur gewinnen, belaste ich die Rute nochmal extra stark (und evtl. sogar ruckartig) und spüre jedes kleine Manko eines dazu nötigen harten Rückgrats, wenn die Rute sich dem Pumpen weich und schmiegsam entzieht. ;+
Ein richtiger "Stock" macht eine Pumpaufgabe einfach besser.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Det und Thomas

Kann auch an meiner Drilltaktik liegen.
Da ich Hechte im Regelfall nicht esse kommen sie so schnell wie möglich raus und so schnell wie möglich wieder rein.

Und ne 4000 er Technium macht dieses grobe Drillen auch nicht mehr lange mit.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Jetzt weißte aber, wieso Daiwas etc. manchmal auch gut sind! :m
Und Shimano baut genau das nicht (besser gesagt wenige). (ohne das mit den Rollen vertiefen zu wollen).
Zu ner VT paßt eine WS-freie Rolle viel besser! 
Ist mir sofort aufgefallen, als ich eine 9kg-Monotec mit der VT abreißen wollte - die Rute wehrt sich erbittert, durch extremes Puffern!


----------



## rainer1962 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wollt mich hier ja nicht einmischen, aber das müsst ihr mir echt mal erklären:
> 
> Bei 75 Gramm WG sollen 20 - Pfund - Hechte schwierig sein/die Rute an die Grenze kommen??
> 
> ...


 
Thomas...
das ist auch vollkommen ausgemachter Blödsinn sry Pauly und Det...
das hat nix mit drillen und Rollen zu tun, ne 75er VT hat ÜBERHAUPT kein Problem mit nem 20 Pfündigen Hecht und auch keines mit nem 140iger Waller, wie gesagt ist absoluter Quatsch. 
Dass ne 75er VT nicht den Bumms wie ne 100gr Rute (egal ob Blechi oder 90iger VT oder 120iger oder sonstwas ) das ist ja wohl klar oder????
aber wenn ich sowas lese (ne VT 75er mit nem 20Pfünder Hecht ein Problem) wird mir einfach nur schlecht denn so ein Meterpike hole ich mit JEDER 45er WG Rute ohne Probs an Land, auch wenn die Biegekurven voneinander abweichen....


----------



## Ullov Löns (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Herrlich! Ich habe mir das gerade bildlich vorgestellt. Als ich dann vor lachen die Kontrolle verloren habe, bin ich vom Stuhl gepurzelt und habe mir meine linke Pobacke geprellt.

Det? Wo ist denn nu der BP-Alternativenthread? Ich und andere sind gespanntwie die Flitzebögen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> so ein Meterpike hole ich mit JEDER 45er WG Rute ohne Probs an Land, auch wenn die Biegekurven voneinander abweichen


Würde ich auch so sehen bzw. deckt sich mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Uli

Mir gehts um die Frage VT 120 Gramm oder Blechi.
Irgendwie ist das aber auch OT.
Ich halt mich da raus.
Hier laufen genug Spezies rum die weder ne VT noch ne Blechi haben und trotzdem aufen Quark hauen wie ein Grosser.

Nix für mich.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## rainer1962 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde ich auch so sehen bzw. deckt sich mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen.


 
Tja...
ich habe aber keine erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen hechten die so spritzig sind weil sie mit anabolika gedopt wurden....

Ich sage kein Europäischer Hecht (auch wenn ich noch keine Boddenhechte oder gar Dets schwedisch gedopte gefangen habe) wird mich mit ner 75er VT in verlegenheit bringen, allerdings gehört ein gewisses Fingerspitzengefühl beim drillen dazu, das räume ich gerne ein und das ist es auch was mir als Angler so Spass bereitet, nämlich der Drill. Wer natürlich 25kg Schnüre fischt und die Bremse auf maximalzug stelltdie dann in keinster Weise mehr betätigt wird Probleme bekommen, zumindest wird sich der Hecht im freien Flug mit nem Doppelsalto verabschieden, aber die VT75 macht er nie und nimmer fertig......


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich hab nen schwedischen in den Schären vor Karlshamn beim Barschangeln mit ner uralten und sehr weichen 20 - Gramm Silstarrute gefangen:
1,18m - ohne jedes Problem (Gewicht unbekannte, releast, war aber ein fettes Schwein..)

Wenn Schnur und Rolle zur Rute passen und die Bremse vernünftig eingestellt ist, kann man mit ner 75 Gramm - Rute außer 2 - Meter Wallern (und den mit Glück auch noch) alles was in deutschen Gewässern schwimmt mehr oder weniger problemlos landen..


----------



## rainer1962 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Birger schrieb:


> @ Rainer,
> stimmt eigentlich, könnte auch ne Rute für einen Allroundangler sein, aber ich denke eher nicht für nen Gelegenheitsangler, lohnt dann wirklich kaum. Aber das muss man ja selber wissen.
> @ Pike-Pauly: ich hab ne infinity in 3000 dran, passt ganz gut.


 

jow Birger #6
man sollte der Gerechtigkeit halber die gelegenheitsspinfischer unterscheiden...
1) der eingefleischte Ansitzangler der nen raubenden Fisch anwirft...

der wird eher sein Geld in das Ansitztackle stecken und nen Blinker, oder nen Wobbler in seiner Box drin haben, den er dann schnell montiert um den Räuber anzuwerfen um 8ihn zu erhaschen....

2) der Angler der mal mit dem Sohn unterwegs ist weil es Sonntag ist und gerade schön Wetter ist, die mami aber aufm Kaffekränzchen ist,
der hat dann nen 3er Mepps am Mann geht  ans Ufer wirft ne Stunde, erklärt dem Sohnemann Gott und die Welt und freut sich dass er mal alleine losziehen durfte, wenn dann noch ein Rapfen einsteigt, springt er mit dem Sohnemann am Ufer rum und kurbelt was das Zeug hält ohne wirklich zu wissen was er da tut.....
er hat in der regel ne Askari oder Kogha ausrüstung


3) der Gelegenheitsspinner....
der eigentlich alles drauf hat, dem aber aus berufl. oder sonstigen Gründen einfach nur die Zeit fehlt ernsthaft öfters ans Wasser zu gehen, derjenige, wird es dann sein der zu ner BP greifen könnte, weil er eigentlich zu den passionierten Spinfischern gehört, und sich an solchem Tackle erfreut, ihm eigentlich nur die Zeit fehlt.

aber ansonsten stimmt es schon, es wird sich nicht jeder eine BP zulegen, schon gar net diejenigen die unter 1 und 2 fallen und von den 3ern wird es auch ein verschwindend geringer Teil sein#h


----------



## rainer1962 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab nen schwedischen in den Schären vor Karlshamn beim Barschangeln mit ner uralten und sehr weichen 20 - Gramm Silstarrute gefangen:
> 1,18m - ohne jedes Problem (Gewicht unbekannte, releast, war aber ein fettes Schwein..)
> 
> Wenn Schnur und Rolle zur Rute passen und die Bremse vernünftig eingestellt ist, kann man mit ner 75 Gramm - Rute außer 2 - Meter Wallern (und den mit Glück auch noch) alles was in deutschen Gewässern schwimmt mehr oder weniger problemlos landen..


 
meine Rede Thomas,...
wie gesagt man muss halt wissen wozu der ein oder andre Knopf an der Bremse da ist und diesen auch in die richtige Richtung drehen...

p.s. lass mich raten es war die TraverseX von Silstar oder???

sry für OT aber das musste auch mal gesagt werden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

wars, jawohl - wurde mir leider geklaut.. seitdem hab ich die 2 - 12 Gramm skeletor - auch sehr nett..


----------



## rainer1962 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> 
> Mir gehts um die Frage VT 120 Gramm oder Blechi.
> Irgendwie ist das aber auch OT.
> ...


 

die Frage hast du dir doch selbst beantwortet...
nachdem dir ein 20ig Pfünder die Grenzen der 75er VT aufgezeigt hat, wird für Deinen Drillstil (war ja der Grund für das aufzeigen der Grenzen, das hast du ja oben so gepostet) weder ne Blechi noch ne 120iger in Frage kommen, da wirste schon auf mind. 300gr hochgehen müssen um nen 160iger Waller landen zu können ohne dass er Deiner Rute (welche das dann auch sein mag) die Grenzen aufzeigt, mind. ne 80kg Schnur und ne 10000er Rolle sollte es aber dann auch sein:q......

ohne Flachs...
was die Vt kann wurde schon oft gepostet (Harrison Fred) und was die BP kann sowieso, ob die Geräte zu Dir passen ist dann ne andre Frage....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Tja...
> ich habe aber keine erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen hechten die so spritzig sind weil sie mit anabolika gedopt wurden....
> 
> Ich sage kein Europäischer Hecht (auch wenn ich noch keine Boddenhechte oder gar Dets schwedisch gedopte gefangen habe) wird mich mit ner 75er VT in verlegenheit bringen, allerdings gehört ein gewisses Fingerspitzengefühl beim drillen dazu, das räume ich gerne ein und das ist es auch was mir als Angler so Spass bereitet, nämlich der Drill.


Rainer, ich wünsche Dir mal die Bekanntschaft mit einem richtigen Berserker #6, und ob Du den bekommst oder nicht, wird nicht von Dir, deinen Angelkünsten oder deinem Gerät abhängen, sondern in erster Linie von einer gehörigen Portion Glück, einfach Glück, daß der Fisch sein Potential nicht zu 100% ausschöpft.

Ich bezeichne einen Fisch, der die Rute unterm Boot durchbiegt und zu einem Zierstreifen auf dem Rumpf macht (auch die BP wie man in einem Boddenvideo mal schön sehen konnte) schon als "in Verlegenheit bringen". 
Das ist am Boot ein Sonderfall und invers zum Uferangler, der Fisch der flüchtet ist leicht zu handeln, der der den Nahkampf sucht bringt die harten Probleme, und manche großen Hechte haben positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kommen einfach an, im Vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte. Möge es Dir - wenigstens einmal - vergönnt sein dein Glück daran zu probieren! :m

Und die Schwedenhechte sind nicht gedopt, jedenfalls nicht künstlich, vlt. haben sie sich eine Frühjahrsplautze mit Edelkrebsen bis Juni angefressen, daß könnte bei reichem Krebsvorkommen und einigen Krebsreihen die ich schon in Hechtmägen fand der Fall sein, vlt. wirkt das auch manchmal wie Popeyes Spinat. #c

Wenn selbst derbe Köderfischangler wie Paul Gustafson beschreiben, daß der härteste Hechtdrill ein 25Pfder war und keiner seiner größeren, und er die ganze Zeit trotz schwersten 4lbs Stecken und Multirolle lange Zeit keine Chance sah den Hecht zu bändigen und den schon als verloren gab, dann sollte man mit seinen leichten Gerätschaften vlt. etwas respektvoller sein, auch gegenüber einigen großartigen Kämpfern aus der Esoxfamilie.


----------



## SebastianHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Rainer, ich wünsche Dir mal die Bekanntschaft mit einem richtigen Berserker #6, und ob Du den bekommst oder nicht, wird nicht von Dir, deinen Angelkünsten oder deinem Gerät abhängen, sondern in erster Linie von einer gehörigen Portion Glück, einfach Glück, daß der Fisch sein Potential nicht zu 100% ausschöpft.
> 
> Ich bezeichne einen Fisch, der die Rute unterm Boot durchbiegt und zu einem Zierstreifen auf dem Rumpf macht (auch die BP wie man in einem Boddenvideo mal schön sehen konnte) schon als "in Verlegenheit bringen".
> Das ist am Boot ein Sonderfall und invers zum Uferangler, der Fisch der flüchtet ist leicht zu handeln, der der den Nahkampf sucht bringt die harten Probleme, und manche großen Hechte haben positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht und kommen einfach an, im Vollbesitz ihrer Kräfte. Möge es Dir - wenigstens einmal - vergönnt sein dein Glück daran zu probieren! :m
> ...


 

Dann solltest du dir für deinen nächsten Schweden-Trip eine BP zulegen.:q


----------



## SebastianHH (13. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich fahre im Mai mit meiner BP nach Västervik. 
Mal schauen ob ich auch so ein Kampstarkes Monster an 
die Rute bekomme.|rolleyes
Hoffentlich gehe ich dann nicht über Bord.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Knurrhahn (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

bei manchen muss es an einem Aufmerksamkeitdefizit liegen. 
Wird wohl noch ein interessanter Freitag!

Kaum ist hier wieder etwas Ruhe eingekehrt, wird der Versuch gestartet hier wieder Unruhe rein zu bringen.
Langsam reicht es.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Knurri hats auf den Punkt gebracht! 

Danke Knurri.

Und egal wer angefangen hat, schuld hat oder auch nicht:
*Entweder herrscht hier jetzt wieder ein vernünftiger Ton (von ALLEN, keiner persönlich angesprochen) oder es hagelt schlicht Verwarnungen (und bei weitere Mißachtung auch Sperrungen).*

Tut also Euch einen Gefallen, macht den Mods weniger Arbeit und haltet wieder den hier normalerweise gebräuchlichen Ton ein.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit..


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Dart schrieb:


> Habt euch doch mal ganz schnell, alle wieder lieb....büdde
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:


Aber wahre BP Fans haben sich doch sowieso lieb.Und das doch unser Treffpunkt hier.
Ab und an kommen eben auch Störenfriede und Miesmacher vorbei und probieren ,Unruhe zu stiften.
Das ist doch bei vielen Threads so. Da legen sich unsinnigerweise "Gegner" mit den Leuten an, die die gleichen Interessen haben, gleich Vorlieben und sich austauschen.
Bei den Karpfenanglern werden C&R Themen zum 1000. Mal ausgegraben.
"Wie schmeckt ein 30Pfünder? Setzt ihr eure Karpfen zurück? etc."
Miesmachen, was anderen Spass macht, aber meistens haben diese Leute gar keine Ahnung von Angelsport.
Genauso wird das bei uns BP-Fans und vielen anderen Threads versucht.
Manche haben eben Spass da dran ,anderen ihre Freude an ihrem Sport, ihrer Art der Ausübung desselben, mit dem Gerät das s i e bevorzugen, zu verderben, Sie zweifeln Fakten an, und machen schlecht was andere mögen.
Statt tolerant zu sein, die Vorlieben und Meinungen zu akzeptiern,auch wen man selbst meint, alles besser zu können oder auch nur zu wissen.
Erfahrungen austauschen, selbst was dazulernen und Spass an der selben Sache zu haben, das sind die Gründe warum man in einen speziellen Thread mitliest und posted.
Wenn ich Autos mag, Mercedes fahre und davon überzeugt bin, das BMW und Audi schlecht sind, dann empfinde ich das so.
Dann versuche ich doch nicht in einem Autoforum den BMW
und Audi fans in Ihrem Thread, wo sie sich treffen, meine Meinung aufzudrücken.Und denen zu sagen,wie dumm, unwissend und fehlgeleitet diese Leute in meinen Augen sind.#dDas gibt nur eins: Stunk.
Wer soviel Anstand nicht hat, andere Meinungen und die Vorlieben anderer zu tolerieren, der ist meiner Meinung unreif für eine Diskussionsplattform, wie es Foren sind. Wer sich nicht benehmen kann und echte Interessierte beim Austausch ihrer Meinungen stört, der hat vielleicht ein psychisches Problem.
Aber dafür gibt es Therapeuten.
Ich hoffe , dass das alles bald wieder ruhig wird hier, da kann ich mich nur anschliessen.
Lieben Gruß an alle BP-Fans.
Uwe|wavey:

.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Manche wollens wohl nicht kapieren:
*DAS GILT FÜR ALLE!!*
Letzte Warnung!


----------



## Dart (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi Uwe
Du musst mir die Mechanismen jetzt nicht erklären, die sind ohnehin offensichtlich
Macht ma locker, Mädels#h
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Margaux (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> so ein Meterpike hole ich mit JEDER 45er WG Rute ohne Probs an Land, auch wenn die Biegekurven voneinander abweichen



Ich angele seit 1982 regelmäßig in Schweden und zwar am liebsten vom Boot mit der Freihandschlepprute und Wobbler ab 20cm. Ich habe da auch schon so einiges erlebt und manchen Ü-100 Hechte an der Angel. Mit einer alten ABU-Atlantic-Rute Klasse 2, also angegebenes Wurfgewicht bis 30 g, real wohl ca. 45g, habe ich noch jeden Hecht gebändigt. Und die sind auch unter's Boot, wollten in Schilfbänke verschwinden etc. 

Meine Lieblingsrute - eine *VT 75* ergänzt durch eine ABU Ambassadeur 6500 - war letztes Jahr mit (leider) nur 80cm-Hechten ziemlich unterfordert. Ich habe mir deshalb zusätzlich eine VT 45 aufbauen lassen, um wieder mehr Ausgewogenheit beim Drill zu bekommen. 

Ich teile Rainers Meinung, mit der VT 75 jeden Hecht bändigen zu können.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Puuuuuuuuuuuh Volker, gut dass du das sagst...


Ich habe mich schon mit einer 200g Pilke Richtung Skandinavien pilgern gesehen, um die wilden nordischen Hechte bändigen zu können.

Auch wenn ich kein BP bzw. Harrisonowner bin, lese ich in beiden Threads ganz gerne. Ich finde es schade, dass beide Threads so zerschossen werden, weil hier auf irgend eine Art und Weise persönliche Differenzen zwischen Personen reingetragen werden müssen.

Uli


----------



## SebastianHH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So nun mal wieder was zum Thema BP.
Welche Rollen fischt ihr an eurer BP?
Ich bekomme meine ja so in ca. 2 Wochen, und bin mir 
noch nicht sicher mit was für einer Rolle ich mein Schatz 
bestücken soll?
Eine 3000 oder eine 4000?
Mit welcher größe ist die BP besser ausbalanciert?

Wobei 3000 fällt mir nur die Infinity, Certate oder Stella ein.
Aber die Stella is mir etwas zu teuer.


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Notung (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Sebastian,
habe mir bei Christian wie schon geschrieben, eine 3000 Daiwa Infinity zugelegt. Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung mit der Notung.
Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen.
Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## SebastianHH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> habe mir bei Christian wie schon geschrieben, eine 3000 Daiwa Infinity zugelegt. Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung mit der Notung.
> Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen.
> Viele Grüße
> Marco


 
Bekomme ja auch die Notung von CMW.
Wie ist es mit der Balance?


----------



## Notung (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Bekomme ja auch die Notung von CMW.
> Wie ist es mit der Balance?



Super,
meine bekannter fischt die  System von Christian und fischt auch die Rolle. Jetzt hat er sich aber noch die XP zugelegt.


----------



## SebastianHH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Super,
> meine bekannter fischt die System von Christian und fischt auch die Rolle. Jetzt hat er sich aber noch die XP zugelegt.


 


Darf ich fragen was du bei Christian für die Infinity zahlen musstest? Hast du ermäßigung bekommen?
Weil du ja Notung und Infinity zusammen gekauft hast.
Kannst mir eine PN schicken.
Wenn du den Preis nicht gerne sagen möchtest, is kein Problem.

MfG


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

:mBlechpeitsche Retro,:vik:find ich gut aber vollig überteuert, kann man eher Lesarth fischen


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,
ich hab mal eben so im Net gesucht und habe die Shimano Lesath auch gefunden.
Macht ja auch einen guten Eindruck. Ob sie von der Aktion her der BP ähnelt oder nahe kommt, würde mich mal interessieren.
Aber mit dem Preis kommt das ja bei der gleichen Länge schon fast hin.|rolleyesBewegt sich daran gemessen auch in der Oberklasse.
Teilweise sogar über 500 Euronen.#c
Fischt jemand diese Rute und kann dazu was sagen?Kenn ich gar nicht.
Einstegringe und bis 50gr Wurfgewicht...hmmm, gibt auch viele Ausführungen...
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## SebastianHH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



zanderhechtfrodo schrieb:


> :mBlechpeitsche Retro,:vik:find ich gut aber vollig überteuert, kann man eher Lesarth fischen


 

Kannst du das mit dem überteuert überhaupt beurteilen?;+
hast du überhaupt schon mal eine BP gefischt? ;+
Fischt du selber die Lesath?
Wenn ja in welcher ausführung?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Uwe-Gerhard

Darf ich dich mal fragen welche Rolle du an deiner BP fischt?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## J-son (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@z-h-frodo:
Wieso findest Du die BP überteuert?

Die Lesath ist immerhin eine "Stangenrute", und für nur sehr wenig mehr kriegst Du'n handgemachten BP-Aufbau...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## mad (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

die bp die uwe zur zeit fischt ist aufgebaut für eine 2500er rolle. nur wenn ich auf waller gehe kommt eine 4000er drauf.
darum auch der extrem kurze rollenhalter.


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,
also bis vor kurzem #c|uhoh:, nämlich vorgestern, hatte ich eine fast neue Twin Power 2500FB an Mads BP.
Sie hatte bei ca 20 Einsätzen ,davon auch einige Drills, bei der sie gefordert wurde, einwandfrei ihre Arbeit geleistet.
Auch passte sie genau in den Rollenhalter, wie Mad ja schon bemerkte.
Beim Gufieren mit Birger bemerkte ich so nach ca 25 Würfen mit einem 15er Kopyto so komische Vibrationen.
Die Kurbel lief völlig unrund, auch voll angezogen. Alles schlackerte wie bei einer uralten Billigrolle.
Auch hatte die Spule Spiel auf der Achse.Die ist nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.#q
Jetzt habe ich meine Ersatzrolle ausgepackt und eben mal ausprobiert ,ob die unter die BP passt.
Eine Zauber 4000.Und was soll ich sagen,sie passt tatsächlich.Knapp ,aber passt.
Die ist ungefischt und und ich werde erstmal die 3 Spulen mit Schnur füllen.
Ich hoffe, daß die ein wenig länger hält, zumindest bis ich etwas anderes gefunden habe. Ich liebäugel ja auch mit der Infinity, weiss aber das Modell nicht mehr genau.teuer war sie,wenn ich mich erinnere..
Birger hat auch eine und die gefällt mir sehr gut. Die hat trotz Marathon Einsätzen nie gemuckt und alles läuft auch nach starker Beanspruchung noch immer seidenweich und ruckfrei, aber der Preis den ich da meine gehört zu haben, der schreckt mich doch noch ein wenig ab..
-
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> @z-h-frodo:
> Wieso findest Du die BP überteuert?
> 
> Die Lesath ist immerhin eine "Stangenrute", und für nur sehr wenig mehr kriegst Du'n handgemachten BP-Aufbau...
> ...


 
Dann kann man die wohl nur schlecht miteinander vergleichen, ist ja eine ganz andere Abteilung.
Gruß Uwe#h


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi,
> also bis vor kurzem #c|uhoh:, nämlich vorgestern, hatte ich eine fast neue Twin Power 2500FB an Mads BP.
> Sie hatte bei ca 20 Einsätzen ,davon auch einige Drills, bei der sie gefordert wurde, einwandfrei ihre Arbeit geleistet.
> Auch passte sie genau in den Rollenhalter, wie Mad ja schon bemerkte.
> ...


 

Eine 2500 TP. Erscheint mir ein bischen klein für die Rute.
Ich kann es ja noch nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich meine erst in 2 Wochen bekomme. Ich habe auch die 2500 TP. 
Werde sie dann mal montieren. Aber ich denke eine 2500 Ausführung wird mir nicht reichen. Hatte mindestens an eine 3000 gedacht. Alleine schon wegen der Balance. 
Vielleicht mache ich auch erstmal meine 4000 Stradic ran. 
Sollte fürs erste ja reichen.
Oder Christian Weckesser macht mr ein unwiderstähliches Angebot zu meiner neuen Notung?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Notung (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Eine 2500 TP. Erscheint mir ein bischen klein für die Rute.
> Ich kann es ja noch nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich meine erst in 2 Wochen bekomme. Ich habe auch die 2500 TP.
> Werde sie dann mal montieren. Aber ich denke eine 2500 Ausführung wird mir nicht reichen. Hatte mindestens an eine 3000 gedacht. Alleine schon wegen der Balance.
> Vielleicht mache ich auch erstmal meine 4000 Stradic ran.
> ...



Macht er Dir bestimmt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Weiss eigentlich jemand mit welcher Rollengröße die Jungs von Profi-Blinker gangelt haben? 
Und welche Modelle?
Die Stradic sieht man ja in allen Videos.
Bin der Meinung auch eine Daiwa erkannt zu haben?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## rainer1962 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

muss da mal zu sagen...
Robert (MAD) ist ein "Kleinrollenfetischist", will heissen so kleine Rollen als nur möglich, deshalb hat er den Rollenhalter bei seiner BP auch so stark abgeschnitten, dass man ne 4000er Shimano nur noch mit dem "Hammer" reinbringt|supergri
die BP und die damit zu erwartetenden Fische, benötigt (auch/gerade was Ausgewogeneheit betrifft) ne 3000er Daiwa bzw. ne 4000er Shimano#6


----------



## taxel (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,

im Laden habe ich mal aus Jux eine Stella 5000 an die Adrenalin geschraubt. Das machte einen ausgewogenen Eindruck. Würde ich gern fischen. Mein Infinity Q 3000 wäre mir schon zu leicht.

Die Rute würde ich mit eine Schnur von 10 kg aufwärts fischen. Das wäre für eine 2500 auf Dauer zu hart.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> muss da mal zu sagen...
> Robert (MAD) ist ein "Kleinrollenfetischist", will heissen so kleine Rollen als nur möglich, deshalb hat er den Rollenhalter bei seiner BP auch so stark abgeschnitten, dass man ne 4000er Shimano nur noch mit dem "Hammer" reinbringt|supergri
> die BP und die damit zu erwartetenden Fische, benötigt (auch/gerade was Ausgewogeneheit betrifft) ne 3000er Daiwa bzw. ne 4000er Shimano#6


 
Welche 3000 würdest du denn emfehlen?
Certate oder Infinity?
Un welche 4000?
Aspire oder TP?
Stella is mir zu teuer.

Welche Rolen fischt du eigentlich an deinen Harrison`s ?


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## rainer1962 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

die 3000 Certate ist in japan billiger kostet dort (225€) mit Zoll usw, ca 280€ also soviel wie hier die Infinity
in Dutschland kostet die Certate ca 380-400€, 
angeblich baugleich mit der Infinity, die certate hat ne andre legierung (soll der einzigste Unterschied sein), musste mal gucken hier im Board ist da irgendwo nen Fred wo burn 77 (glaube der war das damals) das gepostet hat.
Die Infinity habe ich nur in der 2000er größe, bin sehr zufrieden mit der. Die Certate in 3000er Größe ist recht genial. Börnie hat die 3000er auf seiner BP wenn ich recht informiert bin. Auf meiner 120er VHF habe ich ne 3500er Certate hD Custom ist halt ein ziemlich grober Klotz mit 380gr, diese Combo setze ich aber nur gezielt auf Waller ein, was mit ner BP Combo nicht unbedingt der Fall ist, die wird ja vermehrt auf Zander/Hecht und zum allrounden eingestezt, mit ner Reserve wenn mal ein Waller einsteigt .....
was die ausgewogenheit der BP mit der jeweiligen Rolle betrifft...
da die BP ja handgebaut werden, besteht die Möglichkeit sich ein kleines Gewicht von ca 20-30 gr ins Griffteil einbauen zu lassen, damit das Tackle mit ner leichteren Rolle, also so um die 300gr, besser ausgewogen in der Hand liegt, ist halt immer ne Sache vom eigentlichem Aufbau und subjektivem Gefühl, Möglichkeiten gibts zu Hauf....
also ne deutsche 4000er TP FB würde ich mir nicht holen, na "alte" TP Fa hingegen schon. Ansonsten wenn du nicht im Ausland kaufen willst, ne Infinity oder halt ne Deutsche Certate.


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> die 3000 Certate ist in japan billiger kostet dort (225€) mit Zoll usw, ca 280€ also soviel wie hier die Infinity
> in Dutschland kostet die Certate ca 380-400€,
> angeblich baugleich mit der Infinity, die certate hat ne andre legierung (soll der einzigste Unterschied sein), musste mal gucken hier im Board ist da irgendwo nen Fred wo burn 77 (glaube der war das damals) das gepostet hat.
> Die Infinity habe ich nur in der 2000er größe, bin sehr zufrieden mit der. Die Certate in 3000er Größe ist recht genial. Börnie hat die 3000er auf seiner BP wenn ich recht informiert bin. Auf meiner 120er VHF habe ich ne 3500er Certate hD Custom ist halt ein ziemlich grober Klotz mit 380gr, diese Combo setze ich aber nur gezielt auf Waller ein, was mit ner BP Combo nicht unbedingt der Fall ist, die wird ja vermehrt auf Zander/Hecht und zum allrounden eingestezt, mit ner Reserve wenn mal ein Waller einsteigt .....
> ...


 

Da hast du recht 380g is nicht gerade wenig. Aber eine schöne Rolle is sie ja. Meine BP is ja schon bestellt. Habe mir keine Gegengewicht einsetzen lassen. 
Kann man ja aber noch nachträglich machen.
Werde einfach warten bis sie da ist, und ein paar Rollenmodelle ranschrauben. 
Im Ausland möchte ich eigentlich ungern bestellen. 
Bin mir nicht sicher wie das laufen soll wenn ich eine Reklamation habe? Habe ich einen Ansprechpartner?
Wie lange dauert es bis die Rolle wiederbekomme?
Aus dem Grund kommt es für mich nicht in Frage.
Lege lieber in paar Euronen mehr aufn Tisch.

Kannst du mir was zur Aspire sagen?
Liegt ja Preislich genau so wie die Certate.


----------



## Margaux (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also, ich habe die BP zweimal Probe gefischt, einmal Roberts (Mads) einen Vormittag lang. Meine Süßwasser-Allround-Rolle ist eine Certate 2500 mit 15er Power Pro. Mit dieser Rolle war die BP ziemlich kopflastig, was mich recht enttäuscht hat - und letztendlich vom Kauf abgehalten hat. Ich habe deshalb eine recht schwere Caldia 3000 auf Roberts Minirollenhalter "angeflanscht" :q. Das paßte dann ganz gut.

Sollte ich mal - wider Erwarten - eine fette Steuerrückzahlung erhalten, wäre eine ganz in schwarz/anthrazit aufgebaute BP in Verbindung mit einer Daiwa MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000 (m)eine Traumkombo für Großhecht, Dorsch und Seelachs .


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Also, ich habe die BP zweimal Probe gefischt, einmal Roberts (Mads) einen Vormittag lang. Meine Süßwasser-Allround-Rolle ist eine Certate 2500 mit 15er Power Pro. Mit dieser Rolle war die BP ziemlich kopflastig, was mich recht enttäuscht hat - und letztendlich vom Kauf abgehalten hat. Ich habe deshalb eine recht schwere Caldia 3000 auf Roberts Minirollenhalter "angeflanscht" :q. Das paßte dann ganz gut.
> 
> Sollte ich mal - wider Erwarten - eine fette Steuerrückzahlung erhalten, wäre eine ganz in schwarz/anthrazit aufgebaute BP in Verbindung mit einer Daiwa MORETHAN BRANZINO 3000 (m)eine Traumkombo für Großhecht, Dorsch und Seelachs .


 

Ja 2500 finde ich auch viel zu klein. 3000 muss schon sein.
Die Morethan is ja das nonplusultra. Wahnsinns Optik so in Schwarz. 600 Euro is aber auch ein wahnsinns Preis. Das heisst jetzt nicht das sie es nicht Wert ist, sondern das 600 Euro einfach viel Geld ist.
Meine Schmerzgrenze wäre eine Certate oder eine Aspire.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
war heute auch los, habe mit genau dieser Rute heute im kleinen Bach meinen ersten Fisch damit gefangen. Eine Regenbogenforelle von 45cm, die bei Hochwasser abgehauen sein muss. Sonst fängt man dort nur Bachforellen. Der Bach war keinen Meter breit, ich hatte dort etwas Bewegung gesehen und pirschte ungläubig durch die Büsche und lies den 3 cm Kopyto gaanz langsam in einen kleinen Gumpen absinken.
Ruumms ,stieg die sofort ein und ich durfte dem Fisch keinen cm 
Schnur geben.
War gar kein Problem mit der BP, die drillte den Fisch auf der Stelle aus, ohne Probleme, wie von selbst.
Dann fing ich noch an einem andern Teich eine ca 2kg schwere Bachforelle an der Rute.
Das war auch eine prima Sache..(Foto hat Steffen gemacht, kommt demnächst)
Macht sehr viel Spass mit der BP. 
Rolle die Zauber 4000, Schnur 28er
monofile Sufix.
Man hat immer das Gefühl, alles unter Kontrolle zu haben.
Eben eine Super Rute.#6
Ach ja, Steffen hat auch gefangen,mit einer VHF 75, eine große Regenbogner von ca 4 kg in Herrhausen und vorher einen Saibling am Eisvogelteich, beim Karpfentwistern, die wollten nach der eisigen Nacht aber heute mal gar nicht..
Martin hat auch einen Saibling im Bach unter dem Wasserfall am Kolk gefangen, also alle hatten Fisch ,aber.... ein Wunder ist geschehen..
Birger blieb Schneider.|supergri|bigeyes Das ist noch nie passiert, seit ich ihn kenne....so ist das eben beim Angeln , irgendwann erwischt es auch die Besten mal.....
Bis sich dann im Vorfluter dann noch
ein paar Saiblinge erbarmten.Aber das zählt nicht.Das ist keine Kunst.Die sollten nur umgesetzt werden.
Aber wieder ein schöner Angeltag mit der BP und netten BP Fans.
LG
Uwe#c


----------



## SebastianHH (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> war heute auch los, habe mit genau dieser Rute heute im kleinen Bach meinen ersten Fisch damit gefangen. Eine Regenbogenforelle von 45cm, die bei Hochwasser abgehauen sein muss. Sonst fängt man dort nur Bachforellen. Der Bach war keinen Meter breit, ich hatte dort etwas Bewegung gesehen und pirschte ungläubig durch die Büsche und lies den 3 cm Kopyto gaanz langsam in einen kleinen Gumpen absinken.
> Ruumms ,stieg die sofort ein und ich durfte dem Fisch keinen cm
> Schnur geben.
> ...


 

Perti Heil erstmal. Wie hat sich BP bei der 2kg Forelle verhalten?


MfG

Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (15. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Petri Dank#h
Also die Forelle konnte keine Schnur nehmen, jede Flucht wurde bei steiler Rute konsequent im Ansatz gestoppt, trotzdem konnte man fast jeden Schwanzschlag fühlen. Damit war die BP zwar nicht wirklich gefordert, aber es ist ein ganz anderes  Drillgefühl, unbeschreiblich.#6´Muss man erlebt haben.
Gruß#h
von einem begeisterten Uwe:vik:


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

So , da ist sie, mein erster, vernünftiger Fisch an Mads BP:

http://img205.*ih.us/img205/6435/chefmitbachforelleanderqw9.jpg

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## rainer1962 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Sebastian...
die Aspire habe ich nicht gefischt, von daher werde ich diesbezüglich auch keine Wertung abgeben

@all

was Mads BP betrifft, ich weiß nicht obs allen bekannt ist, Robert hat sich beim Aufbau damals ein "Gegengewicht" von 20gr  ins HT eingebaut. Das sollte man durchaus bei der Rollenwahl bedenken|kopfkrat...


----------



## fireline (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



huchenschreck schrieb:


> Hallo,
> könnte eventuell jemand, der einen Serienaufbau der Skyblade Adrenalin besitzt, ein Foto von der Beschriftung reinstellen? Wäre total dankbar, da ich eine Adrenalin ersteigert habe und gerade versuche zu erfahren, ob es sich um ein Serienmodell oder um eine individuell gefertigte Rute handelt.
> Danke schon im Voraus.



@huchenschreck,hier a buidl von meiner,vlt hilfts dir weiter

http://img135.*ih.us/img135/6349/adrenalinrm3.jpg

mfg


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Hi,
> im Laden habe ich mal aus Jux eine Stella 5000 an die Adrenalin geschraubt. Das machte einen ausgewogenen Eindruck. Würde ich gern fischen.



Das finde ich interessant. Die Stella 5000 wiegt nach Herstellerangaben 374g, ein Gramm weniger als meine (Japan) TwinPower 5000PG. Nach meinen BP-Erfahrungen könnten 375g die BP durchaus ausgewogen gestalten, allerdings stellt sich die Frage, ob eine (Shimano) 5000er-Rolle nicht einfach  zu überdimensioniert an der BP aussieht!? Was meint Ihr?

Andererseits wäre eine 5000er-Rolle bei schwierigen Bedingungen auf großen Seen oder gar im Salzwasser nicht unangebracht. Ich stelle mir gerade vor, mit BP+Shimano 5000 in Norwegen auf Seelachse zu fischen ... bestimmt eine Riesengeschichte.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin Volker!

In genau die Richtung wie Deine Combo laufen meine Gedanken auch.

Beim passenden Rollenhalter (Alps z. Bsp.) passt ne 5000 er Rolle da auch optisch gut ran.


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Volker!
> 
> In genau die Richtung wie Deine Combo laufen meine Gedanken auch.
> 
> Beim passenden Rollenhalter (Alps z. Bsp.) passt ne 5000 er Rolle da auch optisch gut ran.



Moin Gerrit :q,

:q was wäre Dein Einsatzgebiet für diese Combo? 

Bei mir wäre das eine optimale Ergänzung zu meiner VT 120, die ja Multirollen-Aufbau hat und mit einer Penn International Baitcast 965 gefischt wird.


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Naja ich dachte so ans Wallerspinnen.
Aber eben deine VT 120 mit Statioaufbau wäre auch meine Alternative.


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber eben deine VT 120 mit Statioaufbau wäre auch meine Alternative.



Du weißt, daß ich VT-Fan bin, deshalb ergibt sich meine Meinung dazu von selbst :q. Und hast Du nicht bei Robert noch einen Wunsch frei :q:q:q ??

@all
Wie seht Ihr denn die BP für's Salzwasserfischen auf Dorsch, Seelachs und Co.??


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also ich fische die BP ja erst ein paar Tage im Süßwasser, aber das wird bestimmt eine Bombensache damit auf Dorsch, Köhler und Verwandte.
Das wär wohl genau das richtige Einsatzgebiet für die Rute, mit entsprechender Rolle versteht sich.
Heute hatte ich wieder einen schönen Fisch, den größten bisher.Aber damit will ich nicht langweilen.|rolleyes
Seit ich Roberts Schätzchen habe, geh ich jeden Tag los, das ist einfach ein ganz neues Angelerlebnis.

Die ist für alles gewappnet, was es da so an Großfisch zu fangen gibt.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## SebastianHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Du weißt, daß ich VT-Fan bin, deshalb ergibt sich meine Meinung dazu von selbst :q. Und hast Du nicht bei Robert noch einen Wunsch frei :q:q:q ??
> 
> @all
> Wie seht Ihr denn die BP für's Salzwasserfischen auf Dorsch, Seelachs und Co.??


 

Ich werde meine neue BP auch mit nach Norwegen nehmen.
Bei mir kommt denn aber eine 4000 Rolle drauf mit 15er PowerPro. Das sollte für Pollack und Dorsch reichen. 
Letztes jahr habe ich mit einer 3000 Rolle und einer Rute bis 40g in Norwegen gefischt. Das ging ab. Größter Fisch an der Combo 
war leider nur ein 10Pf. Dorsch. War aber trotzdem ein shöner Drill. Mit der BP und ner 5000 sollte man fast alles ausm Atlantik rausbekommen


----------



## Margaux (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich werde meine neue BP auch mit nach Norwegen nehmen.
> Mit der BP und ner 5000 sollte man fast alles ausm Atlantik rausbekommen



Aus unserer Sichtweise als Spinnangler bin ich auch davon überzeugt. Die Norwegen-Tiefsee-Freaks sehen das sicherlich anders. Heilbutts in 250m Tiefe zu fischen, ist aber sicherlich nicht unser Metier und Anspruch. Mit einer Spinnrute Seelachsen, Dorschen, Pollacks nachzustellen dagegen schon...:k


----------



## SebastianHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Aus unserer Sichtweise als Spinnangler bin ich auch davon überzeugt. Die Norwegen-Tiefsee-Freaks sehen das sicherlich anders. Heilbutts in 250m Tiefe zu fischen, ist aber sicherlich nicht unser Metier und Anspruch. Mit einer Spinnrute Seelachsen, Dorschen, Pollacks nachzustellen dagegen schon...:k


 

Mit der Combo angle ich höchstens in 25m tiefe. 
Die Combo kommt meist bei schlecht Wetter zum Einsatz.
Wenn man nicht weit raus fahren kann.


----------



## SebastianHH (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Aus unserer Sichtweise als Spinnangler bin ich auch davon überzeugt. Die Norwegen-Tiefsee-Freaks sehen das sicherlich anders. Heilbutts in 250m Tiefe zu fischen, ist aber sicherlich nicht unser Metier und Anspruch. Mit einer Spinnrute Seelachsen, Dorschen, Pollacks nachzustellen dagegen schon...:k


 

Mit der Combo angle ich höchstens in 25m tiefe. 
Die Combo kommt meist bei schlecht Wetter zum Einsatz.
Wenn man nicht weit raus fahren kann.


----------



## Notung (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

*Hallo,*
*Bei ebay wurde heute wieder eine originale Blechpeitsche eingestellt.#6*

Viele Grüße
Marco


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,
ich habe mir die mal angeschaut, da steht CMW Blechpeitsche drauf, also ein Nachbau.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-BLECHPE...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
Und der Korkgriff, der sieht auch so unnatürlich dick aus.
Vor allem das Oberteil.
Champagnerkork für 200€??Hab ich noch nie gehört#c.
Kennt  jemand dies Material und weiss, was daran so besonderes sein soll?
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin Uwe!

Find das auch etwas komisch. Die Bezeichnung Champagner Kork ist mit Sicherheit nicht von CMW. 850 Euro Neupreis dürfte auch kaum passen.
Und die Rute sieht auch nicht so aus als wenn mit ihr "unzählige Zander" gefangen wurden.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## mad (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus uwe,

der kork auf meiner bp ist ein originalkork wie er immer verbaut würde. kostet schon einige euro mehr aber keine 200.-€


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nein ,ganz sicher wurden da nicht "unzählige" Fische mit gefangen,denn dann ist auch eine BP nicht mehr wie neu.#c
Auch Welse und Hechte sollen ja damit gefangen worden sein...
Also ich habe ja eine hier, mit der wohl sowas passiert ist.
Das sieht dann anders aus, wenn die oft wirklich belastet wird.
Wir habe die von Birger und Robert natürlich verglichen ,
und das mit diesen Ruten schon ordentlich gearbeitet wurde, das sieht man doch deutlich.
Das sehr dubios, dies Angebot.
Und war der Begriff  *Blechpeitsche * nicht geschützt?
Hat CMW das wirklich auf ihre Nachbauten geschrieben?
Kann da jemand was zu sagen?
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## mad (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

und noch was,

normal verbaut cmw seine abschlußkappen nicht die birnenform.


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> servus uwe,
> 
> der kork auf meiner bp ist ein originalkork wie er immer verbaut würde. kostet schon einige euro mehr aber keine 200.-€


 
hi Robert, doch nicht auf deiner, auf der bei ebay!!|supergri
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

die ist nicht echt,nicht wahr??
oder ist das etwa ein privater Künstler, der CMW draufgeschrieben hat??;+
Der obere Kork sieht auch viel dicker und ganz neu aus..Komische Sache


----------



## mad (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Und war der Begriff  *Blechpeitsche * nicht geschützt?
> Hat CMW das wirklich auf ihre Nachbauten geschrieben?
> Kann da jemand was zu sagen?
> Gruß
> Uwe



cmw hat damals im auftrag die bp immer gebaut, soviel ich weiß.


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Mad
heute eine 4,5 Kg Bachforelle an deiner Rute gefangen.....:m
(nicht die auf dem Foto , die ist von gestern....)
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## mad (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

servus uwe,

bin zwar der mad aber noch nicht ganz "mad"
hab schon die bei ebay gemeint. darum hab ich dir geschrieben das auf meiner der originale drauf ist.


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> cmw hat damals im auftrag die bp immer gebaut, soviel ich weiß.


|kopfkrat
Dann könnte die eventuell nur aus- oder nachgebessert worden sein??


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ mad
schon klar


----------



## mad (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> @Mad
> heute eine 4,5 Kg Bachforelle an deiner Rute gefangen.....:m
> (nicht die auf dem Foto , die ist von gestern....)
> Gruß
> Uwe



laß mal das , weg dann geht erst die bp richtig ab:vik:


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Jau, das war nicht wirklich spannend, der Drill, aber das weisst ja viel besser.Grössere kommen noch.|rolleyes
Ich taste mich langsam ran.
Trotzdem fang ich sowas auch hier nicht alle Tage
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> oder das k |kopfkrat


Es gibt Fotos.....und 3 Zeugen...ein Boardie dabei#c|supergri|supergri:vik:


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> brauch ich nich, ich glaube es dir auch so, aber darum ging es mir nich ... robert meinte ohne komma, also 45kg und ich ohne k also 4,5g .... sollte ein super witz von mir sein |kopfkrat
> 
> war halt nich der brüller und sowieso OT, also sorry!


|supergri|supergri|supergri
Doch,doch, hab mich gebogen vor lachen#6|wavey:hatt ihn verstanden, auch wenn ich nicht so ausseh.....:m
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (16. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Sischer, sischer.|wavey:


----------



## Notung (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> cmw hat damals im auftrag die bp immer gebaut, soviel ich weiß.




Hi,
Christian hat Sie damals für die Firma gebaut, das weiß ich auch,
was mich daran stört ist daß das Ködergewicht nicht drauf steht.
Ich glaube nicht das es eine Serien Rute ist sondern eine Sonderanfertigung.
Gruß Marco


----------



## SebastianHH (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Früher haben die Jungs von PB ihre Ruten von Christian bauen lassen.
CMW hat den Originalen Auftrag für die BP von Roland.
Meine wird auch nach diesem Auftrag gebaut.


----------



## SebastianHH (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hi,
> Christian hat Sie damals für die Firma gebaut, das weiß ich auch,
> was mich daran stört ist daß das Ködergewicht nicht drauf steht.
> Ich glaube nicht das es eine Serien Rute ist sondern eine Sonderanfertigung.
> Gruß Marco


 

Die Serienrute ist dies auf gar keinen Fall. Alleine schon der dicke Kork. Und irgendwie sieht der Griff gekürzt aus.
Oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## taxel (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir die mal angeschaut, da steht CMW Blechpeitsche drauf, also ein Nachbau.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ORIGINAL-BLECHPE...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting
> Und der Korkgriff, der sieht auch so unnatürlich dick aus.
> ...



Hi,

es sind einige Fragezeichen aufgetaucht, ob es sich tatsächlich um eine "Original Profi Blinker Blechpeitsche" handelt. Hat denn jemand eine solche Rute oder wenigstens Bilder davon?

Vor einiger Zeit war schon mal eine bei Ebay. Aus dem Gedächtnis würde ich sagen, die Beschriftung sah damals gleich aus.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## SebastianHH (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Notung

Du hast dir doch von CMW eine BP aufbauen lassen. 
Und CMW hat den Originalen Aufbauplan von der Profi-Blinker Blechpeitsche.
Poste mal ein paar Bilder von deiner BP. 
In 2 Wochen kommt meine BP. Dann stelle ich ein paar Bilder von meiner BP ein. Die ist Originalgetreu nachgebaut von CMW.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## welszander71 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi leute!
also die bp im ebay sieht mir nicht so recht professionell aus.der griff ist sehr dick.man kann ein zierliches ding doch nicht so dick einpacken,grins!ausserdem sehen die lackierungen schon etwas fett aus.ich denke der cmw arbeitet normalerweise viel besser.aber egal sowas lässt man sich neu bauen oder baut selber.ich war jetzt ne zeitlang weg,aber heute hat sich meine blechi das erste mal gedreht.kanns kaum erwarten damit zu drillen.jedoch muss ich mir ein neues gewässer suchen,in dem die raubfische ab mai offen sind.hier in ufr. macht das alles keinen spass mehr.werd mal in einer woche ein paar bilder einstellen,meine sieht eher wie ein zierliches modell aus.
gruss:michael


----------



## Pernod (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> *Früher haben die Jungs von PB ihre Ruten von Christian bauen lassen*.
> CMW hat den Originalen Auftrag für die BP von Roland.
> Meine wird auch nach diesem Auftrag gebaut.


 
Ich würde sagen nicht nur.Oder wie erklärst du dir den Umstand,dass sie auch von Brunner aufgebaut und verkauft wurde?


----------



## Notung (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> @Notung
> 
> Du hast dir doch von CMW eine BP aufbauen lassen.
> Und CMW hat den Originalen Aufbauplan von der Profi-Blinker Blechpeitsche.
> ...



Hallo Sebastian,
ich habe meine nach meiner Vorstellung bauen lassen,
das einzige was Sie mit einer orig. BP gemeinsam hat ist die 5+1 Beringung und die Griff länge.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Notung (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pernod schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen nicht nur.Oder wie erklärst du dir den Umstand,dass sie auch von Brunner aufgebaut und verkauft wurde?




Hallo,
Christian hat sich damals von Roland abgewandt, 
weil Roland ihn Vorschriften machen wollte mit wem er Fischen gehen darf. So hat mir das Christian erzählt.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Ranger (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ging bestimmt um Herrn Portrat...


----------



## SebastianHH (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pernod schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen nicht nur.Oder wie erklärst du dir den Umstand,dass sie auch von Brunner aufgebaut und verkauft wurde?


 
Ich meine ja nicht ausschließlich von CMW.
Sicherlich haben auch noch andere die BP aufgebaut.


----------



## Notung (17. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Ging bestimmt um Herrn Portrat...




:q:q:q#6:q:q:q:q


----------



## Hechtchris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also ich liebäugle schon mit einer BP ! Wenn dann allerdings einen CMW nachbau ! Täusch ich mich oder kriegst dort die Notung für 500 € inklusive Gold Cermet ?

Was würdet ihr als Rolle verwenden ? Ich dachte da an eine Penn Slammer 260 mit 30 lb Tuffline !


Wie ist eigentlich das reale wg anzusiedeln ? also wann ist schluß mit lustig ? geht denn bis 100 gramm ?


----------



## Pikepauly (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bei CMW steht 499 mit Fuji Sic und 599 mit Gold Cermet.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Hechtchris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hat wer die Notung von CMW ? und könnte mal ein paar pics reinstellen ?#h


----------



## Schuschek (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

In den Profiblinker Videos kann ich mich erinnern, dass die Originalrute mal genau gezeigt wurde. Weiss aber leider nicht auf welchen von den vielen. Wer sie hat, einfach mal anschauen. Immer wieder schön zu sehen


----------



## SebastianHH (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Hat wer die Notung von CMW ? und könnte mal ein paar pics reinstellen ?#h


 

Nächste Woche kann ich dir ein paar Bilder von meiner neuen CMW BP zeigen. 

Mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Hechtchris (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kann ich dir ein paar Bilder von meiner neuen CMW BP zeigen.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sebastian



Das wär echt klasse ! :vik: Hast du dich für Gold Cermet entschieden ? Und welche Beringung hast du gewählt ?


----------



## Ranger (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Es ist so glaube ich Profi Blinker Teil 4 in dem die Blechpeitsche in Nahaufnahme gezeigt wird...


----------



## Notung (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Ranger schrieb:


> Es ist so glaube ich Profi Blinker Teil 4 in dem die Blechpeitsche in Nahaufnahme gezeigt wird...



Hallo,
auf der VHS Kassette war sie irgendwo zu sehen,
aber auf der DVD habe ich Sie noch nicht gesehen.
Kann das sein????????????????????????


----------



## Pikepauly (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin!

Ich muss gestehen, daß ich alle PB DVD mehrfach gesehen habe und die Blechi kommt dauernd vor.


----------



## Notung (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich muss gestehen, daß ich alle PB DVD mehrfach gesehen habe und die Blechi kommt dauernd vor.



Hi,
aber nicht in der Nahaufnahme, wo man Sie in jeden detail sieht.
Grüßle


----------



## Pikepauly (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Es muss aber doch irgendwo Fotos im Netz geben??


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, was wollt Ihr denn genau wissen ? Die BP wurde zuerst nur von PB verkauft. Man konnte damals auch den Blank bei Roland kaufen. Danach gab Roland CMW den Auftrag die BP zu bauen. Die Rute konnte man bei CMW mit 5+1 Beringung Fuji Sic oder Gold Cermet kaufen. Die Korklänge des Griffteils war orginal wirklich nur 30 cm. Der Vorgriff 15 cm. Auf besonderen Wunsch hat CMW aber auch längere Griffe und andere Beringungen gebaut.
- Günter -


----------



## SebastianHH (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Das wär echt klasse ! :vik: Hast du dich für Gold Cermet entschieden ? Und welche Beringung hast du gewählt ?


 

Das ist doch kein Problem. Ich habe mich nicht für Glod Cermet endschieden. Ich sehe für mich da nicht den großen Vorteil.
Das ist die einzge Abweichung zur Originalen BP.
Ich habe mich für die normalen Fuji Sic SVSG.
Sehen auch geiler aus. Die Rute wird 5+1 Berringung gebaut.
Ich wollte die Rute eben Originalgetreu haben.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## ZANDERJAEGER (18. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Fuji Sic reicht. 5+1 Beringung ist meiner Meinung nach die beste Beringung. Mit mehr Ringen wird die Rute zu kopflastig.
- Günter -


----------



## MegaBarsch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, 

bin neu hier und verfolge den Treath schon eine Weile interessiert, da ich selbst eine Blechpeitsche besitze. 
Ich habe mir damals (`97?) die BP bei CMW bauen lassen. Da ich keine Gold-Cermet-Ringe wollte, habe ich auf Anraten von Chr. Weckesser direkt mit R. Lorkowski telefoniert, da dieser die BP seinerzeit nur noch mit den besagten Ringen bauen lassen wollte. Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: Weckesser hat mir die BP nach Rücksprache mit Lorkowski so gebaut, wie ich es wollte: 6+1 FujiSic Ringe, kurzes oberes Korkteil und Endkappe nach Wahl.

Da hier vermehrt der Wunsch nach Bilder der BP auftrat, will ich mal schauen, ob ich das demnächst hinkriege 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo.

ich habe noch eine Detailfrage zu den "Original-"Aufbauten. Wurden hierbei eine Hakenöse angebracht?


----------



## MegaBarsch (19. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin,

ja ich meine, dass die Hakenöse obligatorisch war. Ich habe allerdings darauf verzichtet,
weil eine Hakenöse mir bei meiner Handhaltung beim gummieren nur im Weg wäre. Demzufolge können durchaus auch BP auf dem Markt sein, die abweichend vom Standard gebaut wurden.

Mein Angelkumpan, der sich zeitgleich die Luxusausführung der BP hat bauen lassen, hatte an seiner eine Hakenöse. Dabei fällt mir ein, dass er mit den Gold-Cermet-Ringen öfters Probleme hatte. Mindestens 2x brach der Spitzenring an den Stegen beim normalen Gebrauch. Genervt davon lies er sich schließlich einen FujiSic-Ring montieren und hatte Ruhe.

Der Grund für die Verwendung der Gold-Cermet-Ringe lag laut Aussage von R. Lorkowski darin, es den Fälschern, die seinerzeit wohl am Werk waren, schwerer zu machen, da allein die Kosten dieser Ringe eine Fälschung der BP nicht mehr lohnend macht.


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



MegaBarsch schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ja ich meine, dass die Hakenöse obligatorisch war.



Danke für die Info! 

Dann muß ich "meinem" BP-Aufbauer noch mitteilen, daß er die Hakenöse auch bei meinem Aufbau anbringt #h. Eine Hakenöse finde ich eh praktisch.


----------



## Notung (19. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Margaux schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Dann muß ich "meinem" BP-Aufbauer noch mitteilen, daß er die Hakenöse auch bei meinem Aufbau anbringt #h. Eine Hakenöse finde ich eh praktisch.



Stört aber beim Fischen,
wenn du so fischt wie Roland und Micha.
Grüßle


----------



## Pikepauly (19. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Notung

Du meinst wenn man weit vorgreift und die Schnur übern Finger laufen lässt.
Das Problem kann man lösen.


----------



## Margaux (19. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bei meinen VHF's für's GuFieren habe ich darauf verzichtet, obwohl die Öse mich wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht stören würde. Die BP wird eher traditionell eingesetzt, so daß die Hakenöse nicht im Weg sein wird.

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Volker
Robert kriegt das auch so hin, daß wirklich nichts im Wege ist.


----------



## SebastianHH (20. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich finde die Hakenöse auch nicht wichtig. Wird eher stören beim Gufieren auf Profi-Blinker Art.


----------



## Bernhard* (20. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich finde die Hakenöse auch nicht wichtig. Wird eher stören beim Gufieren auf Profi-Blinker Art.


 
Aber HALLO! Du sagst es!


----------



## Gummischuh (20. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wer Hakenösen befürwortet, der frisst auch rohe Brassen:g


----------



## J-son (20. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Wer Hakenösen befürwortet, der frisst auch rohe Brassen:g



Perfekt ausformuliert, 100 Punkte hierfür!:m

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Margaux (20. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Volker
> Robert kriegt das auch so hin, daß wirklich nichts im Wege ist.


 
Gerrit,

das meine ich doch auch #6...

...und rohe Brassen fressen nur Besserwisser


----------



## Notung (20. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Nächste Woche kann ich dir ein paar Bilder von meiner neuen CMW BP zeigen.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sebastian



Hi,
hast du jetzt eine Rolle mit bestellt?
Gruß Marco


----------



## SebastianHH (21. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du jetzt eine Rolle mit bestellt?
> Gruß Marco


 

Nein ich habe mir keine bestellt. Möchte erstmal die Rute in meinen Händen haben, und dann schauen welche Größe passt.
Werde erstmal meine 4000 Stradic ranschrauben.

Mfg

Sebastian


----------



## Hechtchris (21. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was haltet ihr von einer Slammer ? die würde doch zur Bp bestimmt passen, brachiales an brachiales


----------



## SebastianHH (21. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einer Slammer ? die würde doch zur Bp bestimmt passen, brachiales an brachiales


 

Passt bestimmt. Ich finde aber das die Rolle sch.... aussieht.


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi, heute musste Mads BP etwas mehr tun:
Stör 111cm

http://img228.*ih.us/img228/3397/erstestre2re6.jpg


Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## welszander71 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Hechtchris schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einer Slammer ? die würde doch zur Bp bestimmt passen, brachiales an brachiales


 
hechtchris hast du schon eine bp? die bp ist nicht wirklich brachial,einfach nur ne sehr gute zander und hecht-rute,die auch mal gut mit nem wels zurechtkommt.der konus der rute ist 14 unten,2,5 oben,bei 2,75m.normal kürzt man sie etwas auf 2,70m,dann ist die spitze auch so bei 2,7mm.ich hab meine lang gelassen,da sie eigentlich meine zanderpeitsche wird.bin voll zufrieden damit und werd mal sehn ob ich ein paar bilder zusammenbekomme.
gruss:michael


----------



## welszander71 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ach ja was ich eigentlich sagen wollte,grins:ich find die slammer nicht so doll.habe ne 3500 er daiwa drauf.
gruss:michael


----------



## SebastianHH (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> ach ja was ich eigentlich sagen wollte,grins:ich find die slammer nicht so doll.habe ne 3500 er daiwa drauf.
> gruss:michael


 

Eine Certate?


----------



## SebastianHH (22. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi, heute musste Mads BP etwas mehr tun:
> Stör 111cm
> 
> http://img228.*ih.us/img228/3397/erstestre2re6.jpg
> ...


 
Petri zum schönen Fang.
Wie war der Drill?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## welszander71 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Eine Certate?


 
nein ,meine alte regal z.sie ist mir ans herz gewachsen und war noch daiwa made in japan.die neuen modelle sind allerdings auch nicht zu verachten.
gruss:michael


----------



## Notung (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> nein ,meine alte regal z.sie ist mir ans herz gewachsen und war noch daiwa made in japan.die neuen modelle sind allerdings auch nicht zu verachten.
> gruss:michael



Hi Welsi,
ist deine BP von Christian? Oder wo ist die her.
Gruß Marco


----------



## welszander71 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi notung!
hab den bausatz von mad zu einem sehr guten preis.
gruss:michael


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Petri zum schönen Fang.
> Wie war der Drill?
> 
> MfG
> ...


 
Danke,

der Drill war sehr ungewohnt, da ich Störe diese Größe bisher noch nicht gefangen hatte.
Nach dem Anhieb passierte erst mal gar nichts.
Es war, als hätte ich einen Felsbrocken gehakt...wie ein derber Hänger.
Trotz dicker geflochtener Schnur und ziemlich fester Bremseinstellung, liess sich der Fisch von dem Druck, den ich ausübte, nicht sonderlich beeindrucken und setzte sich dann aber nach ein paar Sek. gemächlich in Bewegung, um dann Vollgas zu geben.
Die BP federte alle Fluchten wie selbstverständlich ab, allerdings musste sie schon etwas mehr arbeiten, als bei der 4,5 kg Bachforelle von vor ein paar Tagen.
Da hat ich 28er Sufix mono drauf und die zog nicht einen Meter Schnur von der Rolle ab, da die Rute jede Flucht abfederte als wäre es gar nichts....
Der Stör gab dagegen richtig Gas, auch nahm er trotz der festeren Bremseinstellung und der 32er geflochtenen mehrmals Schnur von der Rolle, mit lautem Quietschen ,durch die Reibung an den Ringen.
Aber ich hatte immer alles unter Kontrolle und ein sicheres Gefühl.
Nach 5 Min. so ungefähr gab der Stör seinen Widerstand dann auf und Martin konnte ihn keschern.
Martin fing noch einen von 107cm, Barsch 01 sogar einen von 120cm und über 25pfd. Mit der Blechi natürlich.
Sie verhielten sich alle ähnlich, den größten Alarm machte aber der von Atze, der war nur 110cm, liess die Schnur aber oftmals singen und sprang sogar halb aus dem Wasser im Drill.
Das hier waren ein paar der Fische vom Donnerstag, alle von Boardies mit Mads BP gefangen. Ausgestiegen ist kein einziger während des Drills,
obwohl ohne Widerhaken gefischt wurde.(selbstverständlich)#6
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1984605&postcount=468

Der Drill der 4,5 kg Bachforelle war im Vergleich dazu nicht der Rede wert, nach ca 1 min an 28er mono war sie fertig für den Kescher, kein Gegner für die Blechi.
Mit meinen anderen Ruten brauche ich für solche Forellen ca 10-15 min. um sie müde zu Drillen.
Was der Stör daran veranstaltet hätte, lässt sich ja nur vermuten, aber sobald der Schnee hier weg ist, werden wird das exakt vergleichen. Aus einem Teich müssen noch 4 Störe dieser Grösse raus und umgesetzt werden..
Ein Vergleichsdrillen sozusagen, erst mit meiner Ron Thompson Steelhead, dann mit der BP.

Gleiche Rolle + Schnur. Darüber kann ich ja dann hier berichten, wenn es interessiert. 
Der Buster ist auch schon ganz heiss, er wird dabei sein und die Fotos schiessen..
Das wären dann ja Fakten.....:m
Lieben Gruß und allen ein frohes Osterfest
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## SebastianHH (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> der Drill war sehr ungewohnt, da ich Störe diese Größe bisher noch nicht gefangen hatte.
> Nach dem Anhieb passierte erst mal gar nichts.
> ...


 

Schöne Fische. Ich glaube ich muss mit meiner BP auch mal bei dier vorbeischauen. Kriege richtig Bock wenn ich das alles so sehe.

Mfg

Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Schöne Fische. Ich glaube ich muss mit meiner BP auch mal bei dier vorbeischauen. Kriege richtig Bock wenn ich das alles so sehe.
> 
> Mfg
> 
> Sebastian


Hi Sebastian,
bist jederzeit herzlich eingeladen deine BP hier mal mit uns zusammen auf Störe zu testen. Kein Problem.
Wenns dir mal passen sollte, ruf einfach vorher kurz durch.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## SebastianHH (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi Sebastian,
> bist jederzeit herzlich eingeladen deine BP hier mal mit uns zusammen auf Störe zu testen. Kein Problem.
> Wenns dir mal passen sollte, ruf einfach vorher kurz durch.
> Gruß
> Uwe|wavey:


 
Das is nett von dir. Werde mich auf jeden fall in der nächsten Zeit mal melden. Is auch nicht so weit weg von Hamburg. 
Mir gehts ja nicht nur um den Stör, sondern auch um die dicken Forellen. Freue mich schon.

Mfg

Sebastian


----------



## MartinaK (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Prima, da freuen wir uns, noch einen BP Fan live kennenzulernen.
Großforellen sind hier eigentlich kein Problem, aber bis 10 pfd.  an der BP nicht sehr spektakulär. Ab 6 Kilo aufwärts ok, aber
Störe in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse sind da extrem temperamentvoller, wie wir ja feststellen mussten.:q
Für die Forellen bevorzuge ich die Fliegenrute.
Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja, das wird sicher ein netter Angeltag unter BP-Fans.#6
Vielleicht möchte sich ja noch jemand anschliessen?
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## SebastianHH (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wann habt ihr denn das nächste treffen?
Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig?

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nein, 
regelmässig kann man das nicht nennen, das war den Tag mit den Störfängen reiner Zufall.Ich bin ja mit Martin jeden Tag hier vor Ort und ab und an sind dann auch einige Boardies zum Angeln oder auch nur auf nen Klönschnack bei uns.
Aber vielleicht könnte man ja ein Treffen veranstalten, inclusive Blechpeitschendemonstration?
Sowas wäre ja eigentlich länger mal wieder fällig, Ein Boardietreffen...
Aber unabhängig davon , kannst du theoretisch jeden Tag vorbeischauen.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## SebastianHH (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Nein,
> regelmässig kann man das nicht nennen, das war den Tag mit den Störfängen reiner Zufall.Ich bin ja mit Martin jeden Tag hier vor Ort und ab und an sind dann auch einige Boardies zum Angeln oder auch nur auf nen Klönschnack bei uns.
> Aber vielleicht könnte man ja ein Treffen veranstalten, inclusive Blechpeitschendemonstration?
> Sowas wäre ja eigentlich länger mal wieder fällig, Ein Boardietreffen...
> ...


 

Das werde ich tun. So schnell wie möglich werde ich den Weg nach Herrhausen antreten. Melde mich vorher aber nochmal bei dir per PN. 
Ein BP-Boardietreffen wäre natürlich klasse, zur Demonstration und zum Austausch. 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## welszander71 (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hallo,leute!
mal sehen ob das mit den versprochenen fotos klappt.
gruss michael


----------



## Hechtchris (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also sagt mal ich lese hier so bei euren Titeln Karpfentwisterer

Fischt ihr diese dann auch mit der BP ?

Ich hab die schon mit meiner Damokles gefischt da biegt sich allerdings der jighaken auf bei den kleinen maistwistern :q


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja, auch da nehmen wir die BP.#6
Mit Gummifisch/Twister auf Karpfen?? 
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Hechtchris (24. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Habt ihr es schonmal mit Ul tackle probiert ? Ich benutz eine 2,10 Yad Oakland 1 - 10 + technium 1000 mit 18er stroft :l

Das macht richtig bock ! Sowas geht allerdings nur ohne hindernisse und mit carps bis max 10 pfund #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,
bei zu erwartenden Grasern über 50 Pfd und Karpfen bis weit über 40 Pfd, Äste im  Wasser und so, trauen wir uns das nicht wirklich #d|supergri.

Aber einen Teich habe ich noch mit Karpfen um die 10 Pfd.
Da könnte man das eventuell mal testen.
:m
Lieben Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da ist sie......
http://img167.*ih.us/img167/5895/uwesherrenpeitschevonmazv7.jpg

http://img81.*ih.us/img81/530/uwesherrenpeitschevonmazo7.jpg

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/8160/uwesherrenpeitschevonmawh9.jpg

Danké Mad, 
jetzt kanns richtig losgehen..
Gruß#h
Uwe


----------



## SebastianHH (26. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Glückwunsch zu Uwe`s Herrenpeitsche. Sieht ja Stark aus.
Hast du dir ja sehr Indivieduell anfertigen die BP.
Dann wünsche ich dir viele Kapitale an deiner neuen BP.
Habe schon richtig Lust auf gemeinschafts BP-Fischen.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke schön,
und Mads BP behalte ich auch, die ist so schön eingefischt und ich kann mich nicht mehr davon trennen...#6
|supergri|supergri|supergri
@mad
Danke Mad ,das *du* dich davon trennen konntest.

Wir werden sie in Ehren halten.#6

Jetzt hab ich 2.....juhuuuuu.

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Du behälst Roberts Peitsche??? |uhoh:

Oh no, jetzt hat der arme Kerl wieder keine Ruten für Schweden... ;+


Müssen wir ihm wieder aushelfen, aber ich habe noch ne Diaflash, oder er kann eben nur mit Jerks fischen solange er die Rute noch hat... 

Noch 3 wochen... Mal sehen was er sich noch neues aufbaut!

CU Stefan


----------



## mad (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Du behälst Roberts Peitsche??? |uhoh:
> 
> Oh no, jetzt hat der arme Kerl wieder keine Ruten für Schweden... ;+
> 
> ...



ja stefan jetzt ist meine geliebte bp auch noch weg.:c:c:c
aber meine jerkruten gebe ich vor schweden sicher nicht her.#h
die zeit läuft mir eh schon wieder davon und wenn ich für mich noch paar bauen will dann werden die nächte wieder sehr lang.
paar leichte und neue blanks zum testen müssen aber mit:vik:

und uwe,
viel spaß und dicke drills.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ja stefan jetzt ist meine geliebte bp auch noch weg.:c:c:c
> aber meine jerkruten gebe ich vor schweden sicher nicht her.#h
> die zeit läuft mir eh schon wieder davon und wenn ich für mich noch paar bauen will dann werden die nächte wieder sehr lang.
> paar leichte und neue blanks zum testen müssen aber mit:vik:
> ...



Hi Robert! Dann bin ich ja schon mal gespannt was Du nettes mitbringst, ich mache gerne den "Tester"... :vik:

Hoffe das die bestellten Sachen aus Fernost rechtzeitig da sind, dann wird das sicher ein netter Test... #6

Freue mich schon!

CU Stefan


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> jpaar leichte und neue blanks zum testen müssen aber mit:vik:
> 
> und uwe,
> viel spaß und dicke drills.


 
Danke Mad, werde ich haben. Sag mal , sind das die Blanks, von denen wir gesprochen haben??|rolleyes

Lieben Gruß
und Danke nochmal für deine Peitsche#h


----------



## mad (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Danke Mad, werde ich haben. Sag mal , sind das die Blanks, von denen wir gesprochen haben??|rolleyes
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> und Danke nochmal für deine Peitsche#h



servus uwe,

nein die blanks die ich in schweden fischen und testen will habe ich nur paar fertigen lassen um zu sehen ob diese brauchbar sind.liegen alle in einen anderen bereich.
wird eine hornet im multiaufbau sein und 3 neue blanks von harrison.


----------



## Pikepauly (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Uwe
Glückwunsch zur Blechi!
@Robert
Sehr schick gemacht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

wird eine hornet im multiaufbau sein und 3 neue blanks von harrison.[/quote]

Das ist meine Twitche... GEIL :vik:

Mal sehen wie dieso läuft, hoffentlich ist die Multi rechtzeitig da...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die BP sieht schick aus. 
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sich die Alps-Seats im Winter/in der kalten Jahreszeit machen? Friert da die Hand nicht schneller als bei den Standard Carbon-Seats? 

@ Mad
Was ist die Hornet für eine? Ist es die, die du für Eisele baust? 
Die hatte ich neulich in der Hand ist nen cooler Blank.


----------



## uwe gerhard (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,
habe heute nachmittag meine ersten beiden Fische mit der neuen BP gefangen....beide über nen Meeeter.Super Einstand..:m
101cm und 109cm Stör.
Total goooiiiil.
Danke Mad? Spitzen Rute .#6#6#6#6#6

Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## mad (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Mad
> Was ist die Hornet für eine? Ist es die, die du für Eisele baust?
> Die hatte ich neulich in der Hand ist nen cooler Blank.



servus,
die hornet ist eine twitchrute 2teilig den blank habe ich für mich fertigen lassen nach zig test und vergleiche mit anderen twitchruten.

der sea-jerk für die firma eisele die ich baue ist wieder ein anderer blank, aber auch wieder eine sonderanfertigung für mich.
den gibts momentan nur 50mal und nür für eisele.


----------



## Margaux (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> ja stefan jetzt ist meine geliebte bp auch noch weg.:c:c:c
> aber meine jerkruten gebe ich vor schweden sicher nicht her.#h
> die zeit läuft mir eh schon wieder davon und wenn ich für mich noch paar bauen will dann werden die nächte wieder sehr lang.



Hej Robert,

ich hätte noch eine schöne VHF 75 von Mad's Rutenbau für Dich... :q:q:q


----------



## J-son (27. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> [...]Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sich die Alps-Seats im Winter/in der kalten Jahreszeit machen? Friert da die Hand nicht schneller als bei den Standard Carbon-Seats?[...]



Das kommt sehr darauf an, wie Du die Rute hältst. Beim Auswerfen geht kein Weg dararn vorbei, da ist der ALPS kurz kalt, aber sobald der Rollenbügel geschlossen ist, greife ich normalerweise vor den Rollenfuss, um mit dem Zeigerfinger an den Blank zu kommen. Von dem Augenblick an kommt meine Hand eigentlich nicht mehr mit dem Rollenhalter in Berührung, deshalb stört es MICH auf jeden Fall nicht.
Wenn man dazu tendiert den Rollenfuss irgendwo zwischen den Fingern zu plazieren, könnte ich mir aber vorstellen dass der Seat auf Dauer etwas kalt wird... 

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



J-son schrieb:


> Das kommt sehr darauf an, wie Du die Rute hältst. Beim Auswerfen geht kein Weg dararn vorbei, da ist der ALPS kurz kalt, aber sobald der Rollenbügel geschlossen ist, greife ich normalerweise vor den Rollenfuss, um mit dem Zeigerfinger an den Blank zu kommen. Von dem Augenblick an kommt meine Hand eigentlich nicht mehr mit dem Rollenhalter in Berührung, deshalb stört es MICH auf jeden Fall nicht.
> Wenn man dazu tendiert den Rollenfuss irgendwo zwischen den Fingern zu plazieren, könnte ich mir aber vorstellen dass der Seat auf Dauer etwas kalt wird...
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y


 
Nö net wirklich...
habe den Rollenfuß mimmer in der Hand (allerdings im Winter mit Fingerfreien Handschuhen), der Aluhalter wärmt sich durch die Körperwärme schnell auf, allerdings wenn man die Rute mal beiseite legt auch sehr schnell ab
Ist also im Winter kein Problem (bis -6Grad habe ich gefischt)


----------



## uwe gerhard (29. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Zitat von *Pike-Piekser* 

 
_[...]Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, wie sich die Alps-Seats im Winter/in der kalten Jahreszeit machen? Friert da die Hand nicht schneller als bei den Standard Carbon-Seats?[...]_



Moin,
also ich habe jetzt auch mehrere Std damit gefischt und nichts negatives feststellen können.
Im Gegenteil, die Rute liegt prima in der Hand und obwohl es wirklich ziemlich kalt war, ist mir auch ohne Handschuhe nicht kalt geworden, an den Fingern.
Bei Frost mag das vielleicht anders sein.
Aber dann werde ich sicher auch Handschuhe tragen.|rolleyes
Obwohl ich eigentlich auf das Aussehen meines Takle  keinen besonderen Wert lege, sondern hauptsächlich auf Funktionalität achte, muss ich zugeben, edel sieht es nebenbei auch noch aus.:m
Und die Rolle sitzt wirklich bombenfest.
Nur zu empfehlen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Pikepauly (29. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da hast Du Recht son Alps Halter ist was Feines.
Vor allem der sichere Rollensitz ist ne schöne Sache.


----------



## welszander71 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi uwe!
glückwunsch zu der wunderschönen rute!die blauen komponenten sind wirklich eine augenweide.was hat der robert da für ringe montiert?tvsg?bin jedenfalls von meiner blechi auch begeistert muss aber leider noch etwas warten mit angeln.jedenfalls hat diese rute meines erachtens die perfekte spinrutenaktion auch wenns mal richtig hart zur sache geht.
gruss:michael


----------



## glavatica (29. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hallo an alle, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sagt mal was haltet ihr von einem 3,00mtr blechpeitschen(adreanlin)-blank? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ist dasselbe material und herstellungsverfahren wie die blechpeitsche
hört sich interessant an,nur habe ich meine bedenken noch?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vorteil des blanks:
extraplus an länge,zweck wurfweite bei 1,97m körpergrösse an schleussen/buhnenfeldern
bessere kontrolle und weghalten der schnur an grossen steinpackungen vor den füssen

nachteil des blanks:
kopflastigkeit
weichere spitze aufgrund der länge,könnte ausgeglichen werden durch 
doppelsteg-fuji cermet-beringung
langsamkeit/trägheit des blanks bei der länge um beim spinnfischen reaktionschnell anschlagen zu können
jedes gramm zuviel beim spinnfischen,oder

zum spinnfischen auf hecht/schwere zander und huchen vom ufer aus(80%),aber die gefahr besteht von wallern bis 60pfd.als köder kommen gummis bis 19cmlänge und jigköpfe bis 28gr. am neckar/doanu/drau

wäre echt nett wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet,ob es sich lohnt zu investieren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







gruss vladimir


----------



## welszander71 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi glavatica!
von einer 10fuss ausführung der bp hab ich noch nie gehört.kann nichts mit dem original zu tun haben.bevor ich also zu so einem no name produkt greife dann lieber sportex oder besser harisson.vielleicht ne 120er vt,wäre mein tip.kann verstehen dass du bei deiner grösse eine 10 fuss willst.ist auch nicht schlecht,hab jahrelang ne 10 fuss gefischt und bin gut klar gekommen.bin gespannt was unser rutenbauer dazu sagt.es gibt wohl nichts was es nicht gibt,sogar ganze gibtsfabriken,grins!
gruss:michael


----------



## fireline (30. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

also,ich hab des mal gelesen das hastings die blanks in 10 fuss länge ausliefert,um auf 9 fuss zukommen muss ich dann irgendwo kürzen,darum kommen auch die verschiedenen spitzendurchmesser raus,der eine kürzt am handteil der andere am spitzenteil

mfg


----------



## welszander71 (30. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

sie machen den stecken doch keine 30cm länger!es gibt nur die eine bp und alles andere ist ganz einfach verarschung.so ein rohling wird in der regel gerade mal 5-8 cm länger gewickelt.hastings wird doch kein material verschwenden.ich würde mich für so viel kohle nicht auf unbekanntes gebiet wagen und lieber die finger davon lassen.
gruss:welszander


----------



## Notung (30. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi 
Ich gebe Welszander71 völlig recht.#6
Die Ruten werden nicht in 3m ausgeliefert!
Habe doch die Blanks alle gesehen bei CMW.
Gruß Marco


----------



## fireline (30. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ja was glaubst den wo der blank von der sogenannten "orginal bp" herkommt?dann sans halt keine 30 cm sondern nur 20cm

mfg


----------



## Notung (30. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> ja was glaubst den wo der blank von der sogenannten "orginal bp" herkommt?dann sans halt keine 30 cm sondern nur 20cm
> 
> mfg



Ich glaub du hast keine Ahnung.
Gruß Marco


----------



## SebastianHH (31. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



fireline schrieb:


> also,ich hab des mal gelesen das hastings die blanks in 10 fuss länge ausliefert,um auf 9 fuss zukommen muss ich dann irgendwo kürzen,darum kommen auch die verschiedenen spitzendurchmesser raus,der eine kürzt am handteil der andere am spitzenteil
> 
> mfg


 

Völliger Quatsch ist das. Das glaubst du ja wohl nicht? Wo hast du das denn bitte gelesen?


----------



## SebastianHH (31. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast keine Ahnung.
> Gruß Marco


 

Da gebe ich dir Recht.

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Slotti (31. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ Uwe Gerhard

du hast ja erst eine neue BP bekommen , könntest du dort vielleicht mal bitte den Spitzendurchmesser messen und hier oder auch gerne per PM zusenden?

Vielen Dank

Grüße Slotti


----------



## fireline (31. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Völliger Quatsch ist das. Das glaubst du ja wohl nicht? Wo hast du das denn bitte gelesen?



ja wo kommen denn dann die verschiedenen spitzendurchmesser her?

mfg


----------



## Pike-Piekser (31. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



mad schrieb:


> der sea-jerk für die firma eisele die ich baue ist wieder ein anderer blank, aber auch wieder eine sonderanfertigung für mich.
> den gibts momentan nur 50mal und nür für eisele.



Besten Dank Mad...auch an alle die Antworten bzgl. des Alps Seats gaben. Werde ihn beim nächsten Rutenbauprojekt verwenden:g


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Uwe Gerhard
> 
> du hast ja erst eine neue BP bekommen , könntest du dort vielleicht mal bitte den Spitzendurchmesser messen und hier oder auch gerne per PM zusenden?
> 
> ...


Kein Problem, kann ich gerne unterhalb des Spitzenrings mache,. mit digitaler Messschraube.
Ich habe sogar 2 BPs, einmal Mads erste, selbstgebaute und dann meine "Herrenpeitsche". Birger kann seine auchmal mitbringen, dann kann ich 3 stk messen.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Pike-Piekser (31. März 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> @ pike-piekser
> 
> mir fällt grad ein, ich hatte damals bezüglich des rollenahlters diesen fred: klick mich erstellt .... dort sind auch noch n paar anregungen, meinungen und erfahrungen zu finden ....



Cool thx, es hat mir geholfen und mich in der Entscheidung bestärkt


----------



## Notung (8. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Sebastian,
was macht denn deine neue Liebe?
Warst du jetzt schon mit Ihr im Bett?:q:q:q
Gruß Marco


----------



## SebastianHH (9. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> was macht denn deine neue Liebe?
> Warst du jetzt schon mit Ihr im Bett?:q:q:q
> Gruß Marco


 

Habe gerade mit CMW telefoniert. Mein Schätzchen wird heute losgeschickt. JUHU:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:vik::vik::vik:.
Dann müsste sie spätestens am Freitag bei mir sein. 
Kann nicht erwarten mit ihr ins Bett zu gehen. Muss ich nur meiner Perle erklären das wir ab jetzt eine dreier Beziehung führen:m.

Sie sollte ja eigentlich schon vor 1-2 Wochen bei mir sein, aber Christian Weckesser hatte mich gefragt ob ich auch noch Wochen warten könnte, weil er für eine Woche im Urlaub war. 
War für mich kein Problem noch 2 Wochen zu warten. Denn Vorfreude is ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude. Aber nun hat das warten ein Ende.
Melde mich wenn sie das ist. Poste natürlich auch Bilder von der schönen. 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (13. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

JUHU endlich ist sie angekommen. Am Freitag war es dann soweit, meine Blechpeitsche von CMW wurde geliefert.
Was für eine geile Rute. Die Rute ist einfach super verarbeitet.
Ich konnte nicht einen kleinen Mangel finden. Die Lackierung sieht Spitze aus. Nicht eine Unebenheit zu endecken.
So einen Hochqualitativen Kork habe ich in meinen Händen noch nie gespührt. Einfach Klasse.
Die Aktion ist genauso wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe. 
Was für eine Power. Aber 5g denke ich, ist ein bischen unterdimensioniert. Ab 10g ist schon realistischer.
Auf jeden fall bin ich überglücklich mit der Rute. Das Geld ist sie allemale Wert. Ein Stock für die Ewigkeit.
Kann es kaum erwarten mit ihr am 31.05 nach Schweden zu fahren, und ein paar Esox zu Drillen.
Die Bilder sind leider nicht so toll geworden. Die Kamera ist ein bischen in die Jahre gekommen. Und der beste Fotograf bin ich auch nicht.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Notung (14. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Sebastian,
Glückwunsch sieht sehr schön aus.
Jetzt kannst du ja bald los legen.#6
Gruß Marco


----------



## Schuschek (14. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> JUHU endlich ist sie angekommen. Am Freitag war es dann soweit, meine Blechpeitsche von CMW wurde geliefert.
> Was für eine geile Rute. Die Rute ist einfach super verarbeitet.
> Ich konnte nicht einen kleinen Mangel finden. Die Lackierung sieht Spitze aus. Nicht eine Unebenheit zu endecken.
> So einen Hochqualitativen Kork habe ich in meinen Händen noch nie gespührt. Einfach Klasse.
> ...


 
Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass es sich um eine "Angel" handelt würde ich dir alles Gute zur neuen Frau wünschen! Ansonsten euch beiden alles Gute für die Zukunft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nichts für ungut aber ich konnte mich nicht beherschen


----------



## Pikepauly (14. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Frauen gibts mehr als Blechis.

Insofern..............................


Wüsste ich was mir wichtiger wäre.

Davon ab!

Glückwunsch zur Blechi!


----------



## SebastianHH (14. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich danke euch. Werde bestimmt viel Spass mit ihr in ferner Zukunft haben. 


MfG
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (18. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Der Thread ist wohl eingeschlafen? 

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## Notung (18. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Der Thread ist wohl eingeschlafen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Sebastian




Nö, alle hoffen nur noch auf den 16.5. bis es endlich los geht!!!!!!!!


----------



## uwe gerhard (20. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Der Thread ist wohl eingeschlafen?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Sebastian


Nie nicht..#d

Könntest du spasseshalber mal die Länge deiner Rute nachmessen?Auch die beiden Teile separat?
Und den Durchmesser deiner Spitze?
Würde die gerne mal mit den Maßen von meinen beiden "BP's" vergleichen.
Könntest du vielleicht auch ein vergrößertes Foto hier reinsetzen, ein Ausschnitt vom Blank, auf dem man die Wicklung sehen kann?
Ich hatte Gelegenheit 3 Blechpeitschen nebeneiander zu halten und zu vergleichen, da kamen interessante Sachen bei raus.|uhoh:
Noch ein Vergleich wäre mal sehr aufschlussreich.
Falls noch jemand seine Rute mal nachmessen würde, um noch mehr Anhaltspunkte zu erhalten, wäre das auch nicht schlecht.#6
Die Original BP hat eine Länge von 2,70m.........
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## welszander71 (23. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

uwe,du wolltest doch eigentlich mal messen,und es hier rein stellen,oder?nichts desto kotz hier meine masse:habe den blank wie schon geschrieben von mad und habe nichts daran gekürzt.deshalb die länge von 2,74m.konus :unten 14mm,oben2,5mm.
gruss:michael


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo, ja habe mit Birger meine beiden Ruten also die alte von Mad, meine Herrenpeitsche und Birgers Zanderpeitsche gemessen.
Durchmesser habe ich mom nicht zur Hand, aber habe ich notiert und setze sie nachher rein.
Länge: Mads Rute 270    cm
Birgers                276,5 cm
Herrenpeitsche     278    cm
Spitzendurchmesser bei Birgers und Mads waren identisch , Herrenpeitsche dünner.

genaue Werte nachher.
http://img187.*ih.us/img187/411/agangelnpaulkokobp015zc6.jpg
http://img142.*ih.us/img142/8941/agangelnpaulkokobp017dx2.jpg
http://img294.*ih.us/img294/9867/agangelnpaulkokobp018yl7.jpg
Lieben Gruß Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



welszander71 schrieb:


> uwe,du wolltest doch eigentlich mal messen,und es hier rein stellen,oder?nichts desto kotz hier meine masse:habe den blank wie schon geschrieben von mad und habe nichts daran gekürzt.deshalb die länge von 2,74m.konus :unten 14mm,oben2,5mm.
> gruss:michael


 
Hallo,
ich hab den Zettel verbummelt, hab nochmal nachgemessen.
Mad`'s "alte" BP          oben 2,64 Handteil über dem Kork  11,34
Meine "Herrenpeitsche" oben 2,47               "                 11,42
Birgers BP                          2,63               "                 11,32
Die Aktion ist bei Mads hart, 
Birgers Rute mittelhart und 
die der Herrenpeitsche am weichesten.
-100g Wurfgewicht? Kann man vergessen,mit  Mad 's alte BP, ja, damit geht das,
mit Birgers eventuell gerade so,
aber mit der Herrenpeitsche auf gar keinen Fall.|uhoh:
Das sind 3 verschiedene Ruten mit einem "ähnlichen" Blank.

Die Steckverbindungen sind auch völlig unterschiedlich, keine Spitze der 3 Ruten passte auf ein anderes Handteil.

Eine prima Zanderrute mit richtig Rückgrad, aber mit einer original BP hat meine Herrenpeitsche für mich nicht mehr viel zu tun.
Auch Birgers Rute nicht.
Den Namen verdient allein die alte, 2,70m lange  BP von Mad, die ich ja auch erworben habe. Deren Blank sieht auch ganz anders aus, die Wicklungen sind enger und die Steckverbindung ist unterlegt, das ist weder bei Birgers Rute, noch bei meiner der Fall.
Bei Mads wohl! Soll ja ein Erkennungszeichen der German Catfish Blanks (Blechpeitsche) von Hastings sein.
Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Auf Wels würde ich mit meiner Herrenpeitsche nicht unbedingt gezielt gehen, oder an die Bodden auf Großhecht..aber genau dafür sollte die Rute ja sein.|kopfkrat
Na vielleicht kennt hier ja jemand den Grund für diese Abweichungen?

Es grüßt ein sehr nachdenklicher uwe gerhard|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## welszander71 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi uwe,ich würde meine auch so bei 20 bis 80 gramm wg. einordnen.ist ne prima hecht und zander-rute,so wie ich sie brauche.allerdings hoffe ich das es der dual helix von hastings ist und nicht irgendwas aus fernost.ich glaube aber schon das es der richtige blank ist.habe gestern den notung -marco beim angeln getroffen und ihm die rute gezeigt.er hat die gleiche vom cmw als notung gebaut bekommen.ich glaube nicht dass es sich der wecki leistet zu be********n.
gruss:michael


----------



## welszander71 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi ich nochmal.
habe letztens den film auf biegen und brechen gesehen.man kann da schon sehen dass die bp kein knüppel ist und auch mal ein wenig nachschwabbelt.sie ist halt nicht wirklich eine rute fürs hardcore angeln.ich denke sie ist gut wenn man 10 kg zander mit moderaten gummis und 15kg hechte auf grosse blinker fangen will.wenn dann ein 50kg wels doch mal so einen köder nimmt dann muss man diese rute richtig übel quälen und dann hoffe ich dass der dual helix den unterschied zur konkurrenz ausmacht.werde es früher oder später testen.wäre ja schön wenn der robert mal sagen könnte wo die 2 zehntel in der spitze geblieben sind?
gruss:michael


----------



## J-son (25. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@welszander71:

welches Video? Den 234cm-Wels von Herrn G.? Da hat man ja eigentlich nicht den Eindruck, dass die Rute zu schwach für Welse ist...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## uwe gerhard (25. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also Hasting Dual Helix Blanks sind das auf sicher.Nur gab es da wohl Veränderungen in den Staaten .
Die Rute ist Top, nur gibt es da eben Unterschiede zur allerersten die Mad aufgebaut hat. Das ist ja auch ziemlich lange her.
Nur das die Länge und die Durchmesser so variieren, das muss doch einen Grund haben.
Das würde mich eben mal interessieren.
Also den Ur-Blank ala Profi Blinker, den gibt es so wohl nicht mehr.
Na , ich hab ja einen, wenn auch gebraucht.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## SebastianHH (26. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Werde meine Rute heute noch messen. Stelle nacher dann die Maße ins Forum.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (26. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also die exakt gemessene Gesamtlänge beträgt 2,72.
Spitzendurchmesser beträgt 2,6mm. Konnte den Messschieber nur Manuel ablesen. Batterie is leer. Ich messe sie Montag nochmal Digital.
Und zum WG muss ich sagen, finde die 100g auch ein wenig zu überdimensioniert. Denke 80g ist realistisch. Einen Köder von 5g kann ich mit der Rute nicht führen. Ab 10g ist OK.
Ich finde die Rute ist schon eher hart als sensibel.
Wenn ich sie mit einer Balzer Magna Matrix Hecht bis 90g vergleiche, ist sie schon eher Hart. Ich denke mit einem 80er Hecht wird sie Locker fertig. Alles darüber wird Interresant.
Aber für mich ist die BP die geielste Rute die es gibt. 
Ich werde die Investition nie missen.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich denke mit einem 80er Hecht wird sie Locker fertig. Alles darüber wird Interresant.



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wie meinst Du das? ein 80er Hecht ist an der leichen Spinnrute kein Thema, sollte doch an der BP in kürzester Zeit gelandet sein? 

Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Pikepauly (26. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ein 80 er Hecht geht auch mit ner 30 Gramm Rute prima.

????????????


----------



## Slotti (27. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Es gibt tatsächlich 2 Qualitäten des Blanks , eine straffe harte und eine etwas weichere. Wenn man bei Hastings den German Catfish Blank anfragt wird die etwas weichere Version (schätze WG ~70gr.) angeboten.(dieser Blank soll der Profi Blinker Blank gewesen sein).
Der Blank den Cebbra als Skyblade Adrenalin vertreibt ist dagegen ein gutes Stück härter und schneller(und der wird auch als "Blechpeitschenblank" verkauft). Hier mal ein Zitat aus einer Email mit Hastings Graphite USA :"There has been two different blanks that are the  same specs but are different materials. The one that was distributed by Cebbra  has a higher modulous material in it"

Ich habe vergangene Woche 10 Blanks der "Cebbra Version" aus den USA bekommen , die Blanks sind alle bretthart und wirklich schnell , ok nachdem die Ringe gewickelt sind wird sich die Aktion nochmals geringfügig ändern allerdings bin ich mir 100% sicher das sich 100gr. damit werfen lassen und die Rute auch mit Gummis gut funktioniert. Die Blanks sind alle exakt 275cm lang und haben im mittel einen Spitzendurchmesser von ~2,65mm (gemessen ca. 2cm hinter Blankende, damit sich der Wert mit einer aufgebauten Rute vergleichen läßt). Außerdem ein Rückrat mit dem sich fast ein Zementsack liften läßt . Zur Verarbeitungsqualität bliebt zu sagen das die Blanks doch den ein oder anderen Lackfehler aufweisen und im gesammten nicht an die Qualität von zb. Harrison herankommen.

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist, das bei Hastings nicht ein Blank dem anderen gleicht eventuell auch je nachdem welcher Mitarbeiter sie gerade fertigt und aus welcher Charge sie kommen, dies soll aber zu Prof Blinker Zeiten auch nicht anders gewesen sein. Ich denke EINE Qualität und somit DIE Blechpeitsche gibt es nicht sondern eine Menge Ruten zwischen Qualität x und y.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das würde heissen alles was sonst so im Moment über Fafnir oder so angeboten wird sind andere (leichtere) Blanks? |bigeyes

Du hast die Blanks direkt von Hastings bezogen? Oder über einen anderen USA-Händler? Brauchst Du die Blanks alle selber?Oder würdest Du da eventuell einen abgeben? Zu welchem Preis?

Fragen über Fragen... |uhoh:

Ich suche noch eine Rute für große Gufis, die härtere Version könnte da was sein, oder?

CU Stefan


----------



## welszander71 (27. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi j-son!
nein ich meinte den profi blinker film "auf biegen und brechen".
da schwabbelt die rute auch etwas nach und zwar beim gebrauch moderater köder.seis wie es will ich habe wohl die weichere version.bin allerdings voll zufrieden.hab mir noch eine angelkarte wo anders besorgt und darf nun schon ab 1.6. loslegen.bin heiss darauf.allerdings geht mir noch eine 120er vt im kopf herum,aber erst nächsten winter.
gruss:michael


----------



## SebastianHH (27. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
> 
> Wie meinst Du das? ein 80er Hecht ist an der leichen Spinnrute kein Thema, sollte doch an der BP in kürzester Zeit gelandet sein?
> 
> Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


 
Ich wollte damit sagen das ein 80er Hecht an der Rute denke ich nicht richtig Spass macht. Und natürlich ist der Fisch nach kürzester Zeit gelandet. Mit der Größenordnung wird sie spielend fertig. 

MfG


----------



## SebastianHH (27. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich muss sagen bevor ich meine BP bekommen habe, dachte ich auch die Rute wäre ein bischen schwabelig. Meine ist ziehmlich straff. So wie sich das anhört, habe ich die härtere Version bekommen. Zum Gufieren auf jeden fall ein geiler Stock.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## starzi (29. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,#h

wollte mal was Fragen zur orig.BP aus dem Jahre ??.;+

Wie ist die Ring aufteilung bei BP mit 5+1 Ringe in cm und wie lange ist der Kork vorne und hinten.

Bei der alten BP würde mich interresieren damit ich mit meiner vergleichen kann ob die ganze sache wirklich nach der orig. nachgebaut wurde.

Wenn möglich PN an mich.

grüße


----------



## SebastianHH (29. April 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



starzi schrieb:


> Hallo,#h
> 
> wollte mal was Fragen zur orig.BP aus dem Jahre ??.;+
> 
> ...


 
Ringaufteilung ist 5+1. Korklänge vom vorderen Stück ist 15cm.
Vom hinterem Stück 30cm.
Habe sie mir von Christian Weckesser originalgetreu aufbauen lassen. Der einzige Unterschied von meiner zum Original ist, das ich keine Gold Cermet Ringe genommen habe.
 Er hat noch den originalen Auftrag von Roland (Profi Blinker).

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## welszander71 (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

sebastian,die originale ringaufteilung würde mich auch mal interessieren.ich denke starzi und auch ich möchten gerne einmal wissen welche ringabstände vorhanden sind.messe doch mal vom endring zum ersten laufring ,dann vom endring zum zweiten usw.stelle das doch mal hier öffentlich rein ,wäre eine richtig gute tat die viele interessiert.falls jemand meine 6 plus 1-aufteilung wissen will,bitte fragen.
gruss:michael


----------



## Notung (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Michael,
da hast du ja wieder einen tollen Fisch in deinen Händen.
Wir haben leider nichts mehr gefangen!
Darum haben wir schon am Dienstag abgebrochen.
Viele Grüße 
Marco


----------



## welszander71 (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

hi marco!grüss dich!
wird zeit dass wir unsere peitschen mal ausprobieren können.hab mir die grossen profi-blinker bestellt.sind bestimmt super auf wels.unbedingt mal ausprobieren.das mit den karpfen ist heuer schwierig.war auch letzte woche drei tage angeln und fing nur zwei fische.allerdings hat bei einem die grösse gepasst und ich bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden.
gruss:michael


----------



## bond007 (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

aha65467


----------



## Notung (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
konnte gestern mit meiner neuen Rute keinen Fisch landen,
heute abend versuche ich aufs neue.
@Sebastian hast du schon einen mit der neuen PB fangen können?
@Welszander mein Blank schaut genauso aus wie deiner.
Gruß Marco


----------



## SebastianHH (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> konnte gestern mit meiner neuen Rute keinen Fisch landen,
> heute abend versuche ich aufs neue.
> @Sebastian hast du schon einen mit der neuen PB fangen können?
> ...


 

Hi Notung!

Nein leider konnte ich noch keinen Fisch mit meiner BP landen. 
War mit ihr vor ein paar Tagen am Forellenpuff gewesen.
Wegen Schonzeit. Auf meine anderen zwei Ruten habe ich Forellen gefangen. Nur an meiner BP wollte keiner anbeißen.
Gestern war bei uns ja Schonzeitende. Ich habe gestern aber nur 5 Std. gejerkt, bis mir der Arm abgefallen ist. Hatte meine BP nicht mit. Morgen früh gehts auf Zander in den Hamburger Hafen. Da nehme ich sie natürlich mit. 
Wenn ich einen Stachelritter erwische, poste ich es natürlich.

MfG
sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Also ich glaube bald,
wir müssen uns mal hier bei mir treffen, mit den BP's,
damit das mal auch mal was wird, mit dem Drillen.
Meine Welse und Hechte sollen aus dem Angelteich in Herrhausen umziehen.
Die BP´s können da mal richtig zeigen was sie können.
Gestern wurde ein Wels mit fast 50 Pfd. gefangen.
Weit größere sind drin.
Hechte in allen Größen.
Von mir aus können wir gerne einen Termin machen, zum Raubfischhegefischen...
Ich sperre den Teich dann für andere Angler, den hätten wir dann ganz für uns.
Wenn da nichts gehen sollte ,garantiere ich euch auf sicher ein paar Großforellendrills an der BP.
Wir setzen dann zusammen um.(mit Schonhaken)


Gruß
Uwe


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das ist eine gute Idee. Da bin ich auf jeden fall dabei.
Auf einen schönen Wels an meiner BP habe ich richtig Bock.
Am besten wäre ein samstag oder ein Sonntag.
Vom 31.05-07.06 bin ich alerdings in Schweden. Sonst könnte ich mir immer Zeit nehmen.




Heute konnte ich meine ersten drei Hechte an  meiner BP landen. Hatt echt Spass gemacht die Rute.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Glückwunsch zu den Hechten#6.Wie groß waren sie??

Der Wels schwimmt wieder, es war ein trächtiges Weibchen voller Laich, kurz vorm Ablaichen.
Es gibt also wohl demnächst Wallernachwuchs in Herrhausen.:k
Aber die 9 großen Welse(das war eher einer der kleineren) sollen nach dem Ablaichen in einen Extrateich umziehen, wie auch ein Großteil der  Hechte.
Es lohnen sich hauptsächlich die frühen Morgen- und die Abendstunden.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Notung (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
konnte heute auch meinen ersten Hecht fangen, und
einen zweiten habe ich verloren.
Gruß Marco


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den Hechten#6.Wie groß waren sie??
> 
> Der Wels schwimmt wieder, es war ein trächtiges Weibchen voller Laich, kurz vorm Ablaichen.
> Es gibt also wohl demnächst Wallernachwuchs in Herrhausen.:k
> ...


 
Danke. Ich habe sie nicht gemessen. Bin keiner der jeden Fisch misst und wiegt. Waren aber keine Riesen. Der größte hatte ca. 65. Die anderen beiden hatten so 40.



Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs Uwe.#6

Ich kann es kaum erwarten auf die Jagd nach den Welsen und den Hechten aus deinen Teichen zu gehen.
Wenn es klappt mit dem BP-Fans-Treffen?
Was ich hoffe.
Wie wäre es mit dem 21 oder dem 22 Juni?

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> konnte heute auch meinen ersten Hecht fangen, und
> einen zweiten habe ich verloren.
> Gruß Marco


 

Glückwunsch Marco. Und wie war es? Wie groß war er?

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Notung (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Marco. Und wie war es? Wie groß war er?
> 
> MfG
> Sebastian



Wie sagt man so schön: es war ein Schusser


----------



## SebastianHH (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wie sieht es denn jetzt aus mit dem BP-Fans-Treffen in Herrhausen?
Bis jetzt gibt es ja noch keine Resonanz.
Also Leute meldet euch!

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## uwe gerhard (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ach irgendwann ist die Zeit mal reif, was solls.#c
Wer nicht will......
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Möwe (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich habe eine Frage an die BP-Freunde: Wer benutzt eventuell die BP in der Ostsee zum Pilken und Gummifischangeln? Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht. dass sie zum Pilken zu hart ist, trotz monofilem Vorfach. Zum Gufi-Angeln ist sie sehr gut. Vielleicht könnensich mal Sportfreunde äussern, welche auch solche Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Es grüsst Frank#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Kann ich dir erst ab 9.8. verraten, dann fahren wir nach Laboe zum Ab-Kutter-Cup. Mit 3 BPs im Gepäck.
Boardi Kutter Cup 2008 

Die werden dann ausgiebig getestet.
Da ich 3 verschieden lange Modelle habe,von weich bis hart, wird das bestimmt eine interessante Sache.
Auch kommt dann meine neuste Errungenschaft zum Einsatz.
Eine BP mit 10+1 Fuji sic Ringen.
Die soll am WE bei mir eintreffen.
Fotos setze ich dann hier rein.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## KHof (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Uwe!

Die Rute mit dieser Beringung würde ich mir mal gerne anschauen!

Geht das?

Klaus


----------



## uwe gerhard (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Na aber sicher, Klaus#6.
Du kannst dann jederzeit vorbeikommen. Würde mich sehr freuen.
NBicht nur anschauen, sondern fischen werden wir die.
Dann drillen wir wieder ein paar Große.#6
Auch ein Stör über einen Meter an der BP ist eine interessante Erfahrung. Machen wir dann.
Die Rute müsste am WE da sein.
Ist fast fertig. Beschriftet muss sie auch noch werden.
"Uwe's Herrenpeitsche" hab ich ja schon.
Rate mal wie die neue heißt....
Ich habe den Aufbau mit 10+1 zufällig auf einer F&F DVD gesehen.
Dort stellte jemand alle möglichen Kunstköder vor und dieser Blank, mit 11 Ringen, mit dem der Profi da kleine Spinner genauso wie große Gufis präzise warf, der kam mir doch sehr bekannt vor...sollte das etwa...? Kurz konnte man bei einer Großaufnahme die typische Wicklung des Blanks erkennen, da war klar: E r ist es.
Auch einen Hechtdrill konnte man verfolgen, da war es 100% sicher, daß das der Blank war.
Und als ich jetzt günstig an einen Blank gekommen bin und einen erfahrenen Rutenbauer kennengelernt habe, der meinte 10+1 wäre noch ohne weiteres machbar, zu mehr würde er aber nicht raten.
Unterwicklung der Ringe ist bei ihm selbstverständlich, bei dem Blank.
Und da er noch Kapazitäten frei hat und gleich mit dem Bau beginnen konnte, wagte ich das Experiment und wir werden sehen, was dabei rauskommt..
Bauzeit der Rute übrigens nur 10 Tage.:mLieferzeit 14Tage
höchstens.

Also ich melde mich bei dir, sobald ich die Rute in den Händen habe.
Ich freue mich sehr auf deinen Besuch.
Ohne dich, das Probefischen und deine genialen Infos, da hätte ich mir nie eine Blechpeitsche geholt.
Du hast also schuld und hast mich mit dem BP-Virus infiziert.:m
Vielen , vielen Dank dafür.#6#6#6
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## KHof (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Uwe!

Bei dem Virus hab ich noch nicht mal ein schlechtes Gewissen!

Also bis dann!


Klaus


Übrigens: Im Moment fische ich häufiger eine 2,40 er Skelli....


----------



## Bratzi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

War die Woche bei Uwe und habe mit seiner "Herrenpeitsche" einige Großforellen drillen dürfen. Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt auch mit dem "Virus" befallen. :k Die Rute ist einfach nur der Hammer!!! Uwe's Anlage ist auch echt schön! Also ich wäre bei einem BP-Treffen dabei.
@Uwe: Werde mir nächste Woche deine neue BP anschaun. Bin schon gespannt...


----------



## uwe gerhard (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@bratzi
Hi, willkommen on board#6
die Rute ist gestern fertig geworden und geht erst Montag raus, damit die nicht übers WE unterwegs ist..Müsste dann Dienstag oder spätestens Mittwoch hier sein.|rolleyes
Der Blank ist ungekürzt verbaut und hat daher ein WG von 5-80g.
Aber du hast ja selber gemerkt wie gut und präzise man mit meiner Herrenpeitsche und 28er mono 3 g Gufis werfen kann, vor allem wie weit.|rolleyes:m
Melde mich,sobald meine "Damenpeitsche" |supergri|supergri|supergri hier angekommen ist.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

kan mir einer sagen ob Fafnir Ruten immer noch der Importeur der BP Blanks ist, hastings scheint seine seite abgeschaltet zu haben.


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi,
dann nimm doch einfach die links hier:
http://www.mudhole.com/docs/usarods.html
von Graphite USA (GUSA)
hier die Blanks:
http://www.mudhole.com/docs/usarodsfly.html
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ich muß aber den original BP haben, ist ja nicht für mich sondern für nen Kumpel der fragt


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ja, genau. das ist der Originalblank, #c
FA Hastings = Graphite USA


----------



## Slotti (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Es gibt etliche Importeure für den Blank

die interne Bezeichnung bei Hastings ist : German Catfish

Cebbra, Fafnir, TM-Inspiration.... um nur mal drei zu nennen. Wer Gewerbetreibender ist und bei Hastings 10 Blanks bestellt wird beliefert.

Du hast aber recht die org. Hastings Graphite USA Seite scheint abgeschaltet....

Die Blanks haben leider auch echte Schwankungen was die Qualität betrifft zb unterschiedliche Spitzendurchmesser usw.

Am besten irgendwo kaufen wo du die möglichkeit hast den Blank bei nichtgefallen zurückzugeben.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## uwe gerhard (31. Mai 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Graphite-USA-Bla...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
hier gibt es alle Blanks von Hastings zu kaufen.
Auch die BP in 3,05m 10''.:q
Die 9'' und die Katapult und die Katapult light.
Alle anderen können bestellt werden.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## starzi (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,

@uwe gerhard

der Blank ist bei uns unter German Catfish zubekommen oder, aber welcher Blank ist das bei http://www.mudhole.com/docs/usarodsfly.html

Da gibt es einige mit 9'

grüße Werner


----------



## uwe gerhard (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



starzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @uwe gerhard
> 
> ...


 
German catfish in 10'' oder gewohnten 9'' erhältlich
Vergleich doch einfach die Werte der German Catfish (BP) mit den Werten der Blanks oder frag doch mal den Slotti. 

Gruß#h
Uwe


----------



## bennyhill (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Graphite-USA-Bla...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
> hier gibt es alle Blanks von Hastings zu kaufen.
> Auch die BP in 3,05m 10''.:q
> Die 9'' und die Katapult und die Katapult light.
> ...


Ein Blechpeitschenblank in 3,05m, darauf haben sicher eine menge Angler schon gehofft und gewartet, das wär auch für mich die ultimative Lösung, bin auf die ersten Testergebnisse und Erfahrungsberichte gespannt ! 
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## uwe gerhard (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



bennyhill schrieb:


> Ein Blechpeitschenblank in 3,05m, darauf haben sicher eine menge Angler schon gehofft und gewartet, das wär auch für mich die ultimative Lösung, bin auf die ersten Testergebnisse und Erfahrungsberichte gespannt !
> Gruß bennyhill


Ja, den werde ich mir demnächst auch nochmal aufbauen lassen, der Preis schreckt mich noch ein wenig ab, aber ich werde mir da sicher noch einen Ruck geben.:m
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Bp - Fans.
Hier ist sie nun , meine Damenpeitsche:vik:
Der BP - Blank mit 10+1 Beringung.

Lieferzeit 2 Wochen!!!!!#6#6#6

Das ist gar nicht so einfach,Ruten zu fotografieren..|rolleyes
http://img443.*ih.us/img443/5410/fnge0506mai143oz4.jpg

http://img366.*ih.us/img366/7883/dbpyw4.jpg

http://img507.*ih.us/img507/3806/damenbpkc8.jpg

Und hier meine (noch) bescheidene BP - Sammlung:
http://img366.*ih.us/img366/4196/3bpsvollansichthm3.jpg

http://img256.*ih.us/img256/5673/bpsspitzenteilecv7.jpg
http://img379.*ih.us/img379/7739/3bpsunterteileol6.jpg

und gleich gehts los, an meine Teiche und dann wird getestet, was das Zeug hält...
Ein Stördrill, jenseits der 15 kg, das schwebt mir vor...na mal sehen.|rolleyes
Ich berichte dann hier und mache natürlich Fotos vom 1. Fisch mit meiner BP -Damenpeitsche.
Falls sie denn beißen wollen.:m
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Slotti (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

wirklich schön geworden :m

bin mal auf Erfahrungsberichte bzgl. der unterschiedlichen Drill und Wurfeigenschaften gespannt 

Viel Spass damit

Grüße Slotti


----------



## uwe gerhard (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die Rute ist ja sowas von geil.:l
Makelloser Aufbau, und das Handteil und Spitzenteil sind gleich lang, wie sich das gehört und nicht wie meine Herrenpeitsche.

Da ist die Spitze länger als das Handteil.|kopfkrat

Mit den 11 Ringen zeigt die Rute ein noch besseres Rückgrat,
da der Schnurdruck ja ganz anders verteilt wird.

Wir hatten einen Drill mit einer 10kg+ Forelle , die diese leider nach 5 Min für sich entschied.

Auf der Rolle war 28er Mono, Köder 10cm Twister am Steh-auf-Bleikopf.

Boardie Bratzi war auf soviel Power nicht vorbereitet...
Er interessiert sich auch für eine BP und musste heute unbedingt die Damenpeitsche ausprobieren, als er erfuhr, daß sie da ist.
Ein kleiner Fehler und im falschen Moment Gegendruck, das wars.#c

Das war eins von unseren richtig heftigen U-Booten, die kaum jemand bezwingt.

So eine Riesenforelle hab selbst bisher ich noch nicht gefangen....mein Rekord steht bei 17 Pfund.

Nur Birger hat eine von 21,3 Pfund bezwungen.
Die hier heute war noch größer .

Wirklich schade, denn das wäre doch der Hammer gewesen,
Bratzis erster Wurf mit der neuen BP und dann so ein Fisch.
Aber es sollte nicht sein.

Beim Werfen habe ich keinen Unterschied zur 6+1 bemerkt.
Alle Köder landeten wie immer präzise da, wo sie
hinsollten.:m

Das Geräusch,wenn die Schnur beim Wurf durch die Ringe zischt,
das ist ganz anders.

Das ist aber auch der einzigste Unterschied.

Dann baute ich um, Pose, Blei, Karpfenhaken und Frolic unterwegs.
Gleich nach 2 Minuten stieg ein Stör von 15 Pfund ein.
Die Rute verneigte sich im Vergleich zur 6+1 beringten Herrenpeitsche weit weniger.

Das war ein netter Drill aber die Rute war nicht wirklich gefordert.

Ich wechselte mich mit Bratzi beim Drillen ab.
Geteilte Freude ist doppelte Freude.

Nachdem wir ihn gemeinsam gelandet hatten, startete ich einen neuen Versuch mit 2 Frolics am Haken.

Und nach einem Fehlbiss ging die Pose auf Wanderschaft und nach dem Anhieb war es so als hätte man einen Fels gehakt.
Bleibt Stur auf dem Fleck stehen. Kein richter Fluchtrun, nichts.
Ooh, das kannte ich!
Das war einer der größeren Störe, wie er mir dann auch klar machte ,als er sich entschloß jetzt mal Gas zu geben.
Das war schon etwas anderes.
Wir wechselten uns wieder ab´und nach einigem Hin- und Hergepumpe landeten wir gemeinsam einen 125 cm langen und über 25 Pfund schweren Stör.
Ein richtig fettgefressener Bursche so rund, daß er im Kescher nicht auf der Seite liegen konnte.
Also das konnte sich sehen lassen.
Wir beendeten unsere Session, denn das war mehr als genug fürs Erste.
Die Fotos schickt mir Bratzi morgen früh und dann setz ich die hier rein.
Also BP mit 10+1 ist eine tolle Sache.
Wenn hier mal ein BP Treffen stattfinden sollte, stelle ich alle 3 Ruten zu Testzwecken zur Verfügung.:m

Ich habe da überhaupt kein Problem mit,.:qDas sind nur Gebrauchsgegenstände.
Unkaputtbare noch dazu.:q

Ich lade jeden Boardie, genau wie Bratzi , herzlich ein, meine Ruten mal anzutesten. Mit Drill natürlich.
Ich muss immer Forellen in die Angelteiche umsetzen und mache das mit der Rute.
Da hat das auch einen Sinn.#6
Gruß an alle BP Fans.
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Moin Uwe!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 3 ten "Baby"!

Weiter viel Spass damit.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke, den werde ich ganz sicher haben.So eine tolle Rute hatte ich noch nie in den Händen.So filegran gearbeitet, alles unterwickelt und vor allem die Lieferzeit ,das war alles perfekt.
Ich lasse mir jetzt den 10'' Blank und danach einen Katapult Blank(ungekürzt 270cm) aufbauen.200g Wurfgewicht.
Eine Berkley Skeli werde ich mir noch holen und dann alle meine anderen Ruten verkaufen.
Mehr braucht man nicht.
Diese Ruten kann man nicht nur zum Spinnfischen benutzen, die Verwendungsmöglichkeiten sind erfahrungsgemäss mehr als vielfältig.
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich werde Dich und Deine Blechis irgendwann im Frühherbst besuchen.
Habe die Einladung nicht vergessen, nur keine Zeit im Moment.


----------



## maesox (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Glückwunsch Uwe!! Richtig schöne Geräte!!!#6#6#6:l

Viel Spaß damit,hau rein!!!


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke Matze, 
mach ich.....:vik:
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich werde Dich und Deine Blechis irgendwann im Frühherbst besuchen.
> Habe die Einladung nicht vergessen, nur keine Zeit im Moment.


 
Prima!
Da freu ich mich schon drauf.#6 Dann lassen wir die Blechis mal richtig ackern.
Gruß
Uwe
#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Bp Fans#h.
hier die Bilder von meinem ersten richtigen Drill mit der Damenpeitsche.Rolle Zauber 4000, 28(!)mono.
Die Aktion im Drill ist gut zu sehen.
Da kann sich jeder ein Bild machen, ob 10+1 Beringung passt oder nicht.
Hier hatte ich gerade einen schönen Biss versemmelt und kurz darauf biß gleich wieder etwas auf 2 Frolic Unterwegs am 1/0er Karpfenhaken.

http://img376.*ih.us/img376/9942/uwegerhardhateinenbiaufmy9.jpg

dieser Anhieb saß, der Fisch stand wie an Fels auf der Stelle und rührte sich 3 Sek gar nicht.
Typisch Stör.

http://img237.*ih.us/img237/8383/haderanhiebsitztky8.jpg

und dann setzte er sich langsam in Bewegung

http://img143.*ih.us/img143/2937/abgehtskj0.jpg

jetzt gings richtig zur Sache

http://img67.*ih.us/img67/7677/dagehterabbw2.jpg

da musste die Damenpeitsche das erste Mal zeigen, was in ihr steckt,(ansatzweise)
http://img300.*ih.us/img300/1428/damusssiedaserstemalarbpi0.jpg

und da ist er, der erste Fisch überhaupt und 
über 25 Pfund
an meiner nagelneuen Damenpeitsche:
http://img405.*ih.us/img405/9959/25pfundstrhi9.jpg
Boardie Bratzi habe ich die Rute zwischendurch auch mal in die Hand gedrückt, damit er gleich mal das Gefühl hat und besser versteht warum ich so begeistert von diesem Blank bin.
Er drillte dann auch noch ca. 5 min. bis ich den Fisch beim 2. Landungsversuch keschern konnte.
Wir haben den Fisch also gemeinsam gefangen.
#6
Der erste Stör galt nicht, das er unkorrekt gehakt war. Der Haken hatte sich wie eine Lassoschlinge um den Schwanz verheddert.
Der galt also nicht.War auch ein merkwürdiges Gefühl, den Stör so von hinten am Wickel zu haben.
Hier unser Bratzi:
http://img150.*ih.us/img150/5331/bratzisersterstrao9.jpg

Hier könnt ihr nochmal die Wicklungen sehen,leider bisserl unscharf, aber eigentlich gut zu erkennen.
http://img255.*ih.us/img255/6820/damenpeitschewicklungenvk7.jpg
Also ich bin vollkommen überzeugt von der 10+1 beringten Version der Blechpeitsche.
Werde mir in Zukunft nur noch Ruten mit vielen Ringen aufbauen lassen.
Wer Zeit und Lust hat kann, wie gesagt, jederzeit vorbeikommen und die Ruten testen.
So kann man sich am besten ein Bild machen.

Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Buster (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

oooch nööööö - geht das denn schon wieder los ?!? #c



> War auch ein merkwürdiges Gefühl, den Stör so von hinten am Wickel zu haben.


 
Uwe, Uwe - ich muss ja schwer mit mir ringen ob das nun schon ein *Taatüüüütataaaa *
wert ist - ich werds mal ganz leise petzen - entscheiden muss das ja eh unser Ferkelfahnder.

Aber so langsam wundere ich mich nicht mehr über Deine Vorlieben... #d


----------



## uwe gerhard (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Oh nee, wer is hier wohl verferkelt, lies doch mal den gaaanzen Beitrag.#c
Nicht nur die Stellen die dir und deiner versauten Phantasie in den Kram passen...Aber das hat ja wieder eh keinen Zweck hier ...neee.#q
Olle Petze!!!!
|supergriUwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Buster schrieb:


> *Taatüüüütataaaa *
> ich werds mal ganz leise petzen - entscheiden muss das ja eh unser Ferkelfahnder.


@buster
Tja, das war wohl nen Kalter...:m

Da hat der Fahnder wohl entschieden, daß mein posting v ö l l i g harmlos war #6 und *d u* hier das *Gedankenferkel* bist.#6#6
D a s sollte man nominieren

Tja, hä hä hä, da hast dich wohl vertaaaaan.:mÄäääätsch|supergri
Ich bin kein Ferkel, nee nee.

@all
Heute ein Fang mit meiner Herrenpeitsche.
53cm
http://img73.*ih.us/img73/1907/bachforelle53cmnettegufik3.jpg
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## KHof (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

Ich habe die 10+1 beringte Peitsche auch mal ausprobiert. Ist eine nette Variante. Der etwas höhere Widerstand durch die Reibung hilft etwas gegen Schnurbögen, kürzt den Wurf aber kaum. Beim Drillen ist die enge Schnurführung sehr gut und die Rute wirkt so noch gelassener!

Gut geworden, der Aufbau der Dritten im Bunde ist auch richtig gut.

Klaus


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi ,vom Gewicht her konnte ich keinen spürbaren Unterschied feststellen.
Eine Kopflastigkeit ist nicht zu bemerken. Auch bei Roberts ehemaliger BP nicht.
Es hält ja jeder Angler die Rute anders und darauf kommt es auch ein wenig mit an.
Und das eigentliche Gewicht ,das man spürt, ist das der Rolle.
Die Rute an sich ist ja federleicht.
Und 10+1 Bringung kann ich nur empfehlen.
Ich werde mir noch 2 Blanks so aufbauen lassen, einmal den 10'' BP Blank,den ich jetzt doch endlich nach langer Suche bekommen habe.
Und den 10'' Blank der Katapult. - 300g Wurfgewicht
Die beiden 6+1 beringten Ruten von Mad s Rutenbau stehen ab sofort zum Verkauf.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.
Ja, auch die Herrenpeitsche. :m
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## uwe gerhard (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Genau da, bei Häffner.|supergri War der allerletzte in 10 ''.
Hast ne PN#6
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## inkognito23 (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Uwe,

hatte dir bereits eine PN und mich auch per ICQ bei dir gemeldet. Leider bis jetzt keine Rückmeldung von dir, daher versuche ich es hier.

Ich wollte mir ne neue VHF 75er bauen lassen und weiß nicht so recht ob ich es mit dem NGC beringen soll. Da du ja mit deinen BP's einen sehr guten Vergleich zwischen NGC und CoF hast, würde ich gerne noch mal von dir deine subjektive Meinung zu NGC wissen.

Hat man eine Gewichtsreduzierung?
Kann man weiter werfen?
Hat man noch mehr Feingefühl?
Gibt es eine bessere Kraftverteilung auf die Rute?
Reduziert es wirklich die Schnurverdrallung?

Lieben Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## uwe gerhard (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hi, also bei  icq habe ich nichts bekommen#c
PN ist da.



Hat man eine Gewichtsreduzierung? 

das konnte ich nicht feststellen, hab ich nicht überprüft

Kann man weiter werfen?  nein

Hat man noch mehr Feingefühl? auf jeden Fall

Gibt es eine bessere Kraftverteilung auf die Rute?
ja, das kann ich bestätigen

Reduziert es wirklich die Schnurverdrallung? Da hab ich noch nicht drauf geachtet

Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Chrizzi (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke für die Antworten.

Aber: 
In wie fern hat man mehr Feingefühl? Kannst du das beschreiben? 
Und in wie fern ist die Kräfteverteilung auf dem Blank besser?

Wäre super wenn du das irgendwie beschreiben könntest. 


Danke


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Die beiden 6+1 beringten Ruten von Mad s Rutenbau stehen ab sofort zum Verkauf.
> 
> ....




Aus welchem Grund werden Roberts Ruten verkauft??


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo und so...Martin.((soviel Zeit muß sein)
Also das sind nicht "Roberts Ruten" sondern m e i n e Ruten, oder wie soll ich diese, m.E. nach etwas unglücklich und unhöflich gestellte Frage verstehen?|kopfkrat ???
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2077123&postcount=1475 
Und wenn du oben mal liest steht da, warum ich m e i n e Ruten verkaufe.

Uwe


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> Aber:
> In wie fern hat man mehr Feingefühl? Kannst du das beschreiben?
> ...


Hi Chrizzy,
ich bin mehr der Praktiker,|kopfkrat aber frag doch mal den Klaus, der kann das viel besser erklären und hat die Variante ja bei mir schon gefischt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2085294&postcount=1484
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## rainer1962 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

naja Uwe,
du hast doch geschrieben, dass man mehr Feingefühl hat...
wie drückt sich das denn aus?
merkt man das an der ganzen Hand? am Rollenfuss? merkt man den Köder besser? den Fisch im Drill oder aber den Biss besser? oder merkt man es gar nicht und bildet es sich nur ein weil man stolz auf was "Neues" ist?
das gleiche gilt doch auch für die Kraftverteilung, arbeitet die Spitze besser oder das Handteil, arbeitet der ganze Blank mehr oder arbeitet er schneller, arbeitet er überhaupt, ist er straffer oder weicher, hat er ne andre Biegekurve oder was?|kopfkrat
also ich weiß nicht, entweder ich merke einen Unterschied oder eben nicht, wenn ich es merke, dann kann man das doch auch beschreiben|kopfkrat
jemandem die "Beschreibungen" aufs Auge zu drücken, der das Teil einmal gefischt hat und den Vergleich dann aus dem Gedächtnis machen muss, ist nicht wirklich gut. 
wie gesagt entweder man merkt den Unterschied und kann das auch beschreiben (sei es auch noch so laienhaft ausgedrückt was ja nicht schlimm ist) oder eben nicht.|bigeyes


----------



## uwe gerhard (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> naja Uwe,
> du hast doch geschrieben, dass man mehr Feingefühl hat...
> wie drückt sich das denn aus?
> merkt man das an der ganzen Hand? am Rollenfuss? merkt man den Köder besser? den Fisch im Drill oder aber den Biss besser? oder merkt man es gar nicht und bildet es sich nur ein weil man stolz auf was "Neues" ist?
> ...


Lass dir doch selber eine aufbauen oder komm vorbei, falls es mal passt und fisch sie doch einmal sebst.
So als Profi kannst du das dann sicher beurteilen und auch in intelligente Worte fassen.
Wenn ich damit Handeln würde, hätte ich vielleicht die Muße und den Bock mich damit auseinanderzusetzen um meinen Kunden alles genau erklären zu können.
So aber nicht.
Ich bin Angler, die Rute ist klasse, ich habe das gesagt, was dazu zu sagen ist und ich dazu sagen kann und will.
In meinen primitiven Worten, sry.
Wenn es dir nicht ausreichen sollte ist das eben nicht zu ändern.|supergri.
Kennen wir uns nicht irgendwoher? 
Dein Schreibstil kommt mir sehr bekannt vor...na ja. vielleicht irre ich mich ja.#c|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
Gruß
Uwe|wavey:


.

Gruzß
Uwe


----------



## duck_68 (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hallo und so...Martin.((soviel Zeit muß sein)
> Also das sind nicht "Roberts Ruten" sondern m e i n e Ruten, oder wie soll ich diese, m.E. nach etwas unglücklich und unhöflich gestellte Frage verstehen?|kopfkrat ???
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2077123&postcount=1475
> Und wenn du oben mal liest steht da, warum ich m e i n e Ruten verkaufe.
> ...





Achso... ist sie mittlerweile also schon bezahlt......


----------



## KHof (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo!

Keine Angst, mein Gedächtnis ist soweit OK.

Der merkliche Unterschied zwischen den großen und kleinen Ringabschnitten liegt in der Führung der Schnur.
Falls jetzt jemand bemerkt daß das eine Binsenweisheit ist: Stimmt - Hätte vielleicht der hartnäckigste Frager selber drauf kommen können.

Der Effekt ist daß der Blank vollkommen gleichmäßig belastet wird und Effekte durch die wechselnden Abstände der Schnur vom Blank (Sekantensatz aus der Schule) praktisch entfallen. Die Rute wirkt noch ruhiger im Drill.
Realistisch wird die Wurfweite mehr durch den Luftwiderstand des Köders bestimmt, die vielen Ringe sorgen eher für Verringerung des Schnurbogens und weniger für kürzere Weiten.

Klaus


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Khof,
glaube Dir dass dein Gedächtnis in Ordnung ist, das hast du anscheinend Missverstanden, sorry wenn da was falsch rüberkam. Ich meinte nur dass es nach nem gewissen Zeitraum einfach sehr schwierig ist genaue und detaillierte Vergleiche anzustellen. sry
mir ging es nicht um Wurfweite o.ä. denn das ist ja alles ganz logisch, sondern um das Feingefühl das Uwe meint. Dies bezieht sich gemäss deiner Aussage anscheinend "nur" auf den Drill. Ich dachte dass sich die "neue" Beringung auch in Köderführung, Bisserkennung u.ä. ausdrückt nicht mehr und nicht weniger, wie gesagt sry da hast du was falsch verstanden. Dass die Beringung sich auf Kräfteverteilung und Biegekurve des Blanks auswirkt ist ja auch klar, das wusste ich auch schon da hast du recht. Ich hätte mir die Frage sparen können:m

@Uwe

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass du dich laienhaft ausdrückst, sondern wollte dich lediglich dazu ermutigen die Unterschiede zwischen den Ruten auf nicht "wissenschaftlicher" Ebene zu beschreiben, also aus der Praxis für die Praxis nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Das war damit gemeint.

Ich habe auch nicht gesagt dass ich Profi bin. Ich war lediglich neugierig wie sich im Einzelnen die neue Beringung auswirkt, denn ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Neue aufbauen zu lassen. Anscheinend willst du aber keine Infos rüberkommen lassen. Nun auch gut, ich werde damit leben können. 

und nein wir kennen uns nicht.


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wenn ich mich mal einklinken darf...

Meiner Meinung nach ist die BP zwar eine wunderbare Rute, die von allem etwas kann aber nichts richtig gut und dabei nahezu "unkaputtbar" ist, aaaber man sollte sich vor Augen halten, worin das Haupteinsatzgebiet der Rute für jemanden persönlich liegen soll - ist es z.B. das Fischen mit Gufis, dann gibt es Ruten, die bei der Bisserkennung viel feinfühliger sind - z.B- eine VHF (nur ein Beispiel!!). Die Art der Beringung spielt da im Prinzip keine Rolle, für die Bisserkennung ist der Blank ansich verantwortlich

Abgesehen davon, ist die Rute das Geld nicht wert, für das sie gehandelt wird - der reine Blank kostet aktuell nur noch um die 200 Euronen (die er aber nicht wert ist!!!- so um die 100€ lt Aussage eines Rutenbauers, der aber nicht Robert heißt) - da kann sich dann jeder selbst ausrechnen, was der Materialwert bei entsprechender Wahl der Komponenten ist ..... und den Rest streifen die Rutenbauer ein


Gruß
Martin




zanderfetischist schrieb:


> @Khof,
> glaube Dir dass dein Gedächtnis in Ordnung ist, das hast du anscheinend Missverstanden, sorry wenn da was falsch rüberkam. Ich meinte nur dass es nach nem gewissen Zeitraum einfach sehr schwierig ist genaue und detaillierte Vergleiche anzustellen. sry
> mir ging es nicht um Wurfweite o.ä. denn das ist ja alles ganz logisch, sondern um das Feingefühl das Uwe meint. Dies bezieht sich gemäss deiner Aussage anscheinend "nur" auf den Drill. Ich dachte dass sich die "neue" Beringung auch in Köderführung, Bisserkennung u.ä. ausdrückt nicht mehr und nicht weniger, wie gesagt sry da hast du was falsch verstanden. Dass die Beringung sich auf Kräfteverteilung und Biegekurve des Blanks auswirkt ist ja auch klar, das wusste ich auch schon da hast du recht. Ich hätte mir die Frage sparen können:m
> 
> ...


----------



## Slotti (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mal einklinken darf...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist die BP zwar eine wunderbare Rute, die von allem etwas kann aber nichts richtig gut und dabei nahezu "unkaputtbar" ist, aaaber man sollte sich vor Augen halten, worin das Haupteinsatzgebiet der Rute für jemanden persönlich liegen soll - ist es z.B. das Fischen mit Gufis, dann gibt es Ruten, die bei der Bisserkennung viel feinfühliger sind - z.B- eine VHF (nur ein Beispiel!!). Die Art der Beringung spielt da im Prinzip keine Rolle, für die Bisserkennung ist der Blank ansich verantwortlich
> 
> ...




tut mir leid aber damit bin ich nicht einverstanden. Ich hab in den letzten tagen VT VHF sowie eine BP gefischt und zum Gufiangeln gefällt mir die BP mindestens genausogut wie die VHF, Köderführung und das Feedback der Rute sind für meine Begriffe wirklich sehr gut.

und was sollen die Kommentare von wegen ist das Geld nicht wert und den rest streichen die Rutenbauer ein... ??? scheinst dich ja wirklich gut auszukennen....

eröffne doch einfach einen neuen Harrison Fan Thread und erspare uns hier deine Ergüsse.

Danke

Slotti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> tut mir leid aber damit bin ich nicht einverstanden. Ich hab in den letzten tagen VT VHF sowie eine BP gefischt und zum Gufiangeln gefällt mir die BP mindestens genausogut wie die VHF, Köderführung und das Feedback der Rute sind für meine Begriffe wirklich sehr gut.
> 
> und was sollen die Kommentare von wegen ist das Geld nicht wert und den rest streichen die Rutenbauer ein... ??? scheinst dich ja wirklich gut auszukennen....



Ruhig an... #h

Das die VHF schneller ist als die BP ist wohl unumstritten, ob man das mag die andere Seite... Beides sind Top-Ruten, wobei eben jeder seine Vorlieben hat.:k

Ich denke mal Martin wollte nur darauf hinweisen das die Preise der Ruten - besonders wenn sie etwa Rot eingefärbt sind - doch deutlich über dem liegen,was die "freien" Rutenbauer nehmen, wenn sie eine solche Rute mit verglecihbaren Komponenten aufbauen. Da sind 50% Unterschied schnell dabei...


Aber jedem das seine...

Das es alles sehr gute Ruten sind ist wohl unbestritten, was man am liebsten mag ist persönliche Vorliebe, und der rutenbauer muss das dann eben möglichst an den Kundenwunsch angepasst aufbauen. Zurück zum NGC: Wenn man sich z.B. bei Fuji die Wurfweiten-Unterschiede anschaut merkt man ja das dies wohl eher teoretische Vorteile sind, 
die für mich nicht ausschlaggebend wären. Ich perönlich finde den "traditionellen" Aufbau auch ansprechendfer, aber das ist halt auch Geschmackssache... #h


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Achso... ist sie mittlerweile also schon bezahlt......


 
hi,
sag mal Martin, wass soll das? Hat der Robert wohl vergessen dir das was zu erzählen,hm?
Was meinst du eigentlich wer du bist?Hmmm??
Ach ja, eine Frage :Wer bist du eigentlich?????
Was geht dich das alles an? So etwas mag ich gar nicht.
MAD ist mein Ansprechpartner..und der ist unerreichbar, wie allgemein bekannt.
Du bist ein Fremder der sich da gerade unnetterweise in meine Privatangelegenheiten mischt und mir unterstellt , ich würde meine Rechnungen nicht bezahlen.
Wieso gibt Robert den hier Infos über seine Geschäftspartner an Fremde? Der soll sich besser bei mir melden. Er hat das ja nun gerade nötig!.
Du fängst gerade an, mich ernsthaft sauer zu machen, aber das wolltest du sicherlich erreichen!
Gratuliere, das ist dir gelungen#6.

Und seit wann bist du denn Geschäftsführer und kümmerst dich um MADs Angelegenheiten?
Dann reich mal hastig hier in meiner Firma eine Vollmacht ein, damit mein Anwaltsbüro das prüfen kann.
Wenn du gerne möchtest, daß ich hier alles berichte was da mit MAD passiert ist, so mache ich das jetzt hiermit zwar ungerne, aber ich machs.Bitteschön dann lege ich gezwungenermassen hier mal alle Fakten auf den Tisch.
Mich hier als säumigen Schuldner zu betiteln ,öffentlich, mein Lieber, das laß ich mir nicht bieten. Ausbaden muss das allerdings MAD!!!
Ich habe aber nichts gegen MAD, Robert tut mir leid.
Aber jetzt ist das Maß voll.Darum hier jetzt öffentlich die wahren Ereignisse:
MAD meldet sich nicht bei mir!!!
Ich habe Zahlungen in Höhe von 450€ geleistet ohne dafür eine Rechnung zu bekommen!!
Diese brauche ich aber für meine Buchhaltung, das verstehst du, ja?
Nach Erhalt der Rechnung kommt die Restzahlung, Geamtbetrag 750 € !
So als kleine Versicherung, Roberts Unzuverlässigkeit gegenüber. Darauf warte ich jetzt seit Lieferung der Rute.Also was kann ich dafür,wen Mad keine Rechnujng schreiben kann?
Ausserdem habe ich die Rute(Herrenpeitsche) von einem Fachmann prüfen lassen.
Es sind einige gravierende Mängel vorhanden, die ich gerne öffentlich posten kann, mit Fotos!!
Das Handteil wurde nicht angepasst, die Spitze ist viel zu dünn, Handteil zu lang.
Es wurde ein HARRISON Rollenhalter verbaut.#6
Der Schriftzug ist verkehrt herum und an der falschen Stelle angebracht..
Ein 30er Ring statt dem bestellten 25 er
Schnell zusammengeschustert!
Das habe ich alles per Mail angemahnt, aber natürlich nichts gehört.
Und die Ruten verkaufe ich, weil ich mit MADs Rutenbau und diesem irrsinnigen Chaos drumrum und euch Anhängern ,nichts mehr zu tun haben will.
Daran soll mich nichts erinnern, schon der Name auf meiner Rute von ihm, bringt mich zum Würgen und versaut mir das Angeln.
Ach ja, wenn jemand meint, dass ich meine Rute zu Mad schicke,wegen der Reklamation, ...muahahaha.
Nur wenn er mir vorher mein Geld überweist.So als Sicherheit.
Das wäre eh am besten, er nimmt die Ruten oder wenigstens die Herrenpeitsche zurück.
Ich kann das auch von m e i n e m Rutenbauer beheben lassen, den Betrag abziehen und, bei Erhalt einer Rechnung mit Rechnungsnummer, den Restbetrag zahlen.
Ich stehe also mit Robert in Reklamationsverhandlungen, nur leider höre ich nichts von ihm, wie bekannt.
Und jetzt erkläre mir was du damit zu tun hast, Martin!!!


Halt den Ball flach, Martin
Gruß, an Mad
Wünsche ihm gute Besserung
Uwe


----------



## Slotti (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@ SchleienStefan |good:

sehr treffend formuliert, kann ich so rechts unten unterschreiben 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## duck_68 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Pass mal auf Uwe, ich habe mit den geschäftlichen Dingen von Robert überhaupt nichts am Hut - mein, von dir zitiertes Posting bezog sich auf darauf, dass Robert wie allen bekannt sein dürfte, seine Ruten niemals gegen Vorauskasse verschickt, sondern nur gegen Rechnung! Meine mit einem Smiley versehene Feststellung bezog sich darauf, dass Du im vorangegangenen Posting immer so darauf bestanden hast, dass es nicht "Roberts Ruten" sind sondern "DEINE" - daraus meine Schlussfolgerung: Die Rechnung ist bezahlt

Und jetzt würde ich an Deiner Stelle mal überlegen, wer hier wen beschuldigt.....

Im übrigen werde ich hier in "Deinem" BP Thread nicht mehr posten....


Martin


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Martin
Das mit dem Verschicken ohne Vorkasse ist mir neu.
Das scheint wohl nur bei AB-Prominenz und seinen Kumpels so zu sein.
Bei mir jedenfalls nicht, trotz uneingeschränkter Bonität.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@martin obelt
Ist ja alles kein Problem, aber woher weisst du, das d i e Rute noch nicht bezahlt ist?
und nicht beide????
Komisch.
Und jetzt nichts mehr zu posten finde ich feige, erst haust du sowas hier raus und jetzt adieu?
Wieso "mein" Thread??Bin nicht der Ersteller!
Schon wieder so eine Stichelei.|kopfkrat
Ich habe den hier nicht erstellt und dieses ganze Theater um MAD gehört sowieso woanders hin.#c
Mach doch deinen Thread auf  "MADs zahlungsunwillige Kunden"  Oder "Infos über Zahlungsmoral und Reklamationen bei MADs Rutenbau"
Ich will da echt nichts mehr von hören oder lesen.
Ich schick  ihm noch eine Mail und frage was das hier alles bedeuten soll, dann wars das aber auch für mich.
Wer Fragen darüber an mich hat, bitte die PN funktion nutzen.
Ich habe dazu alles gesagt, es langt wirklich mit dem Thema.
Ich bereue den Tag an dem ich mich entschieden habe mir eine BP zuzulegen.
Hätt ich das geahnt, was da alles dranhängt, der ganze Stress, bis heute, und alles weil ich mir für viel Geld  eine Traumrute aufbauen lassen habe? 
Unfassbar.
Es geht auch anders.
Jörg Hellbrück baut alle Blanks superkorrekt und in 2 Wo auf.
Da laß ich mir gerade den 10'' aufbauen, der ist gestern bei ihm angekommen(bezahlt).
Sollte dieses seltene Stück fertig sein, poste ich hier die Fotos, für die BP-Fans.
Über MAD ist das letzte Wort von mir hier im AB gefallen.
Ausser per PN.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@UweG

Man was gehst Du ab, ganz ruhig.... #c

Ich weiss nicht was für einen "Privatkrieg" Du hier wieder starten willst, aber macht das Sinn? Ich denke eher nicht...

Also lieber wieder mal ein bisschen Angeln gehen, Du hast doch sicherlich genug Fische vor der Tür, und mit einem schönen Stör an der BP kommt man doch sicher wieder runter, oder?

Dieses Drohen mit Anwälten etc hat doch in einem Angelforum nix zu suchen, oder? Kindergarten! #q   #4  |znaika:

Das selbe sind auch diese "Mängel" im Aufbau, die ein "Fachmann" geprüft hat. Meinst Du nicht das du hier ein wenig über das Ziel hinausschießt? Wenn ein anderer Ring verbaut ist als bestellt kann man das auch anders klären, oder? Die absprachen für Länge, Griff etc kennt hier keiner, aber auch das kann man klären? Du warst doch hier voll begeistert über die Rute und jetzt ist alles schlecht und von Anfang an falsch? Komisch das Du das vorher nie gesagt hast?#c

Dieser thread mit dem steigend aggressiven Umgang in Foren kommt mir wieder ins Gedächtnis...#t


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hmm, also ich habe meine Rute auch erst nach Erhalt bezahlt!:q
Nix Vorkasse!!!#d

Bin auch eigentlich zufrieden mit der Arbeit von MAD. 
Das Einzigste ist, dass er meine VHF nicht beschriftet und auch auf meine Anfrage, wann er das denn nachholen könnte, nicht mehr reagiert hat...
Aber ich denke mal, das wird dann mit der "Krankheit" bzw. den "familiären Dingen" zu tun haben!
Kann mir das Rütchen auch selbst beschriften!|rolleyes




Doch eigentlich ist das Ganze Gesabbel hier vollkommen |offtopic!!!

Es geht nämlich hier angeblich um Blechpeitschen und deren Fans...#h


----------



## Slotti (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Doch eigentlich ist das Ganze Gesabbel hier vollkommen |offtopic!!!
> 
> Es geht nämlich hier angeblich um Blechpeitschen und deren Fans...#h



Jupp, am besten wäre es die ganzen Postings zu löschen damit hier nicht noch weiterer unfriede entsteht und wir wieder Back to Topic kommen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich kenne mehrere Leute die Ruten von Robert haben, aber keiner hat per Vorkasse bezahlt... Trotz Nachfragen wurde das nicht gewünscht, Bezahlung erst wenn die Ware da ist und der Kunde zufrieden...


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Es geht nämlich hier angeblich um Blechpeitschen ...#h


 
womit wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema wären..
was mir n dem ganzen Fred so auffällt...
10 und 9 Fuss Ruten, dünnere/dickere Durchmesser,
welche/r Rutenbauer bzw. Händler hat den jetzt den ORIGINAL Blank, damit ich weiß wo ich meine Neue bestellen soll.
Was ich dann aus dem ORIGINALBLANK machen lasse, also Beringung, Griffstück usw. würde ich dann einfach mal selbst entscheiden. (machen ja eh sehr viele, nämlich den Blank in irgendeiner abgewandelten Form aufbauen zu lassen)
ICH möchte ihn z.b. als Multiversion|supergri
Finde den Blank ansich sehr gut zum Schkeppfischen geeignet|supergri
Voraussetzung ist ja dass der Blank ein Original BP Blank ist,
also keine TP, Herren Damenpeitsche, nicht zu dünn nicht zu dick, kein Sniperblank usw....
WER der hier anwesenden Fans weiß denn das?


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @UweG
> 
> Man was gehst Du ab, ganz ruhig.... #c
> 
> ...


 
Was soll denn das jetzt wieder?
Ich war doch meiner Meinung nach sachlich genug.
Welchen Regelverstoß oder welche agressive Ausdrucksweise wirfst du mir denn vor? Seh ich jetzt nicht.Klar das  ich nicht gerade amüsiert bin,oder?
Ich habe nur das dagelegt was war.Und ich lasse mich ungern als unkorrekten Geschäftspartner hinstellen.
Denn wenn einer seine Rechnungen nicht bezahlt, dann ist das in meinen Augen das Allerletzte.

Ich bin bekannt dafür, immer alles sofort zu bezahlen und darum hat mich das doch sehr getroffen.sorry.
Agressiv bin ich in keinster Weise.|kopfkrat
Es geht nur darum ,daß ich die Ruten sonst privat aus eigener Tasché abrechnen muss, ohne eine Rechnung fürs Finanzamt.
Dadurch entstehen mir Nachteile.
Ich habe 450 bezahlt obwohl keine Rechnung vorlag.
Was ich eigentlich sonst nicht mache.
Rechnug schreiben-abschicken-Geld unterwegs.
So läuft das doch überall.
Auch bei mir.
Und das da jemand genau Bescheid weiss ,wann was bezahlt wurde, finde ich halt nicht so pralle.
Und über die kleinen Fehler einer Lieferung kann man immer reden,kleinen Preisnachlass und gut, aber reden muss man schon.
Ich will keinen Unfrieden stiften, ich will Angeln.
Und natürlich nicht als Rutenabstauber oder Betrüger dastehen.#c
Darum bitte ich dich und euch um ein wenig Verständniss, daß mir das nicht einfach so an der Hose vorbei geht..
Ausserdem, was die Beruhigung angeht, dazu sitze ich in diesem Moment 10m von Teich entfernt , schaue gerade aus dem Fenster den Forellen beim Insektenfangen zu und bin innerlich schon wieder ganz ruhig.|rolleyes
Gruß an alle und viel Spass an unserem schönen Hobby.
Zum Streiten ist es doch auch ein viel zu schöne Tag .

Uwe#h


----------



## Slotti (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

also....

steht hier im Thread zwar schonmal drin aber trotzdem nochmal.

hergestellt wird der Blank von Hastings Graphite USA und hat die interne Bezeichnung German Catfish. Die Mindestbestellmenge liegt bei 10 Stk , wer ein Gewerbe betreibt und höflich anfragt wird von Hastings beliefert, Importeure für diesen Blank gibt es inzwischen etliche (siehe zb Ebay)

Es scheint aber so zu sein das sämtliche neuen Blanks anders als die damaligen Profi Blinker Blanks sind (hörensagen hatte noch keinen in der Hand) Außerdem ranken sich immer wieder neue Gerüchte um Hastings und diesen Blank die ich aber hier nicht weitertragen will.

Entweder du entscheidest dich unter diesen Umständen zum Kauf oder läßt es sein . Ich für meinen Teil habs getan und finde sie klasse.

Welcher der Importeure gerade eine Charge erwischt hat die der PB Peitsche am nächsten kommt??? who knows...

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da Uwe hier von einem, der offenbar die Buchhaltung von dem Rutenbauer kennt, beschuldigt wurde nicht zu zahlen, finde ich es richtig, dass die Beiträge hier stehen bleiben. Da bringen PNs gar nichts, da Uwe dann hier im Forum immer noch als Betrüger dastehen würde.
Von dem Hell.-Rutenbauer halte ich allerdings auch nichts. Jeder Garagen- und Hinterhofrutenbauer der bei Ebay aktiv ist, kann Rechnungen schreiben. So hat der Kunde Garantie bei fehlerhaften Blanks.
Dieser Hell. Rutenbauer konnte es bis vor kurzem nicht.
Ganz "Privatverkäufer" hat er hunderte von Blanks verkauft.
Nichts gegen seine Arbeit, aber die Einstellung finde ich einfach vollkommen schlecht, auch den anderen Garagenrutenbauern bei Ebay gegenüber, die dem Kunden Garantie geben, von Anfang an gegeben haben und von Anfang an Steuern bezahlt haben.


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> womit wir wieder beim eigentlichen Thema wären..
> was mir n dem ganzen Fred so auffällt...
> 10 und 9 Fuss Ruten, dünnere/dickere Durchmesser,
> welche/r Rutenbauer bzw. Händler hat den jetzt den ORIGINAL Blank, damit ich weiß wo ich meine Neue bestellen soll.
> ...


Hi,
Das ist aber alles der gleiche Blank!
Das ist so, das man jeden Originalblank seinen Wünschen anpassen kann.
So wie er angefertigt wird, wird er ja nicht aufgebaut.
Jeder Blank wird individuell angepasst.
Ein Beispiel:
Der Originalblank der Katapult von PB ist 240m lang und hat ca 300g wurfgewicht, eher mehr.
Der Blank wird aber mit 9'' oder 274cm original ausgeliefert..
Er wurde also auf 2,40m gekürzt.
Genau so ist das bei der 9'' BP. Man kann ihn so lassen wie er ist, 274cm und manchmal etwas länger.
Dann ist sie in der Spitze eben feiner, beim Gummifischen sehr vorteilhaft.
Die Originale BP von PB ist auf die Länge von 270m aufgebaut, wie die ältere Rute ,die ich habe.
Das kann man alles mit seinem Rutenbauer absprechen.
Es sind immer die gleichen Original Blanks.
Da die Ruten handgefertigt werden hat man dann die Qual der Wahl.
Ich lasse meine Blanks nicht kürzen, wegen dem Feingefühl bei der Köderführung.
Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Willst du den Original Profi Blinker Aufbau ,dann lass sie auf 2,70m kürzen.
Das sind so meine Erfahrungen als Laie, wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden hab.....
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Den originalen BP-Blank gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.
Wer eine originale BP haben möchte, muss diese gebraucht kaufen.  
Bei persönlicher Übergabe sollte er den Blank erkennen können oder jemand dabei haben, der diesen beurteilen kann. Alternativ: Rechnung von PB.
Ich kenne einen, der eine originale ca. 10 Jahre alte Blechpeitsche hat und diesen German Cat Blank in der Hand hatte.
Mit der orignalen BP hat der Blank außer der Farbe wohl nichts zu tun.
Er ist viel weicher. 
Außerdem sollen die Blanks extrem schlecht eingeschliffen sein.
Klapper klapper, aber vielleicht wurde das ja abgestellt und so einen Blank der eigentlich in den Müll gehört (klapper), kann ein Rutenbauer ja auch aussortieren.


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Da Uwe hier einem, der offenbar die Buchhaltung von dem Rutenbauer kennt, beschuldigt wurde nicht zu zahlen, finde ich es richtig, dass die Beiträge hier stehen bleiben. Da bringen PNs gar nichts, da Uwe dann hier immer noch als Betrüger dastehen würde.
> Von dem Hell.-Rutenbauer halte ich allerdings auch nichts. Jeder Garagen- und Hinterhofrutenbauer der bei Ebay aktiv ist, kann Rechnungen schreiben. So hat der Kunde Garantie bei fehlerhaften Blanks.
> Dieser Hell. Rutenbauer konnte es bis vor kurzem nicht.
> Ganz "Privatverkäufer" hat er hunderte von Blank verkauft.
> Nichts gegen seine Arbeit, aber die Einstellung finde ich einfach vollkommen schlecht, auch den anderen Garagenrutenbauern bei Ebay gegenüber, die dem Kunden Garantie geben, von Anfang an gegeben haben und von Anfang an Steuern bezahlt haben.


Hi Mr. Sprock.#h
Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, ich habe eine absolut korrekte Rechnung erhalten.
Offizielle Firma mit Steuernummer, etc.
Meine Rute ist absolut einwandfrei aufgebaut, ohne Mängel und war in 14 Tagen bei mir.
Und die 3 Blanks meiner Ruten, die er für mich aufbaut und aufgebaut hat, habe ich nicht von ihm gekauft, sondern ihm zugeschickt.
Da habe ich einen Händler gefunden, der alle Blanks von Hastings anbietet.
Die Lieferzeiten sind von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich.
den BP; Blank in 9 feet hat er immer auf Lager.
http://www.tackle-import.com/
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



> Er ist viel weicher.
> Außerdem sollen die Blanks extrem schlecht eingeschliffen sein.
> Klapper klapper, aber vielleicht wurde das ja abgestellt und so einen Blank der eigentlich in den Müll gehört (klapper), kann ein Rutenbauer ja auch aussortieren.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Also ich habe beide aufgebauten Blanks und das ist nicht richtig sondern ein Gerücht.
Da klappert absolut gar nichts.
Es ist wohl so , das Hastings ab und an B-Blanks unter die Lieferungen "mogelt".
Das habe ich schon öfter gehört.
Die sortiert ein korrekter Rutenbauer ja wohl aus....
Aber im direkten Vergleich der aufgebauten Ruten ist kein Unterschied festzustellen.
Das haben wir ausreichend getestet.
Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Uwe,

ich meinte ehemalige Ebay-Aktivitäten und nicht Ruten, sondern neue Blanks. Davon, dass es in dem Laden korrekt zugeht gehe ich mal aus. Was ich bisher an Ruten gesehen habe, kann ich auch nur sagen, das sie sehr gut sind.

Der empfehlenswerte Rutenteileverkäufer sortiert die B- und C-Blanks aus, da bin ich auch der Meinung.

Du kennst aber auch nicht die originale Blechpeitsche, sondern nur Nachbauten, oder?

TL


----------



## uwe gerhard (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Doch, die alte Rute die ich hier habe ,das ist der alte Blank, den auch PB damals verwendet hat.
Sieht man auch, wenn man genau hinschaut, denn bei den "verbesserten Blanks" da ist die Wicklung enger, das sieht man, wenn man den Blank gegen das Licht hält.
Die beiden Blanks kann man nebeneinander gar nciht verwechseln.
Und die "neuen" Blanks stehen dem alten in nichts nach.
Die Original BP habe ich einmal fischen dürfen, allerdings gefällt mir die Originalberingung mit 5+1 überhaupt nicht.

Ich kenne jemanden, der hat noch den Original Blank der Katapult von Profi Blinker, mit original Schriftzug.|rolleyes
Der ist zu verkaufen, so weit ich weiss.
Was Feines für die ganz Dicken.

Gruß
Uwe#h


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> also....
> 
> steht hier im Thread zwar schonmal drin aber trotzdem nochmal.
> 
> ...


 
Slotti, das weiss ich ja alles 




uwe gerhard schrieb:


> Hi,
> Das ist aber alles der gleiche Blank!


 

genau das wird ja oft genug angezweifelt, selbst wenn man von Seriösen (also nicht irgendwelche Ebayer) den Blank kauft


> Das ist so, das man jeden Originalblank seinen Wünschen anpassen kann.
> So wie er angefertigt wird, wird er ja nicht aufgebaut.
> Jeder Blank wird individuell angepasst.


deswegen will ich ja auch nur den Blank, der dann als Multi aufgebaut wird



> Es sind immer die gleichen Original Blanks.


 
wie gesagt wird ja oft genug gezweifelt und das hat nichts mit Länge o.ä. zu tun, zumindest stehts in diesem Fred so drin


> Da die Ruten handgefertigt werden hat man dann die Qual der Wahl.
> Ich lasse meine Blanks nicht kürzen, wegen dem Feingefühl bei der Köderführung.
> Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Willst du den Original Profi Blinker Aufbau ,dann lass sie auf 2,70m kürzen.
> Das sind so meine Erfahrungen als Laie, wenn ich das alles richtig verstanden hab.....
> ...


 
will keinen Nachbau der BP sondern ne Schlepprute mit Multi, sagte ich ja schon



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Den originalen BP-Blank gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.


 
und nun???? 
jetzt fischen alle den "Originalnachbau" mit nem andren Catfishblank (der durchaus nicht schlechter sein muss)



> Mit der orignalen BP hat der Blank außer der Farbe wohl nichts zu tun.
> Er ist viel weicher.
> Außerdem sollen die Blanks extrem schlecht eingeschliffen sein.
> Klapper klapper, aber vielleicht wurde das ja abgestellt und so einen Blank der eigentlich in den Müll gehört (klapper), kann ein Rutenbauer ja auch aussortieren.


 
Ergo es gibt ihn, zumindest neu, nicht mehr wie er mal war.
Danke das genau war die Antwort auf meine Frage. Den Rest wusste ich schon, habe ne BP vor Jahren nämlich geschwungen bevor ich zu Fanatic Rods (bzw VT)übergegangen bin
nun denn dann werde ich mich wohl auch bei andren Blanks mal umschauen|wavey:

p.s. mal ganz provokant und nicht böse gemeint,

ihr seid ja dann alle Fans von nem Blank den es neu nicht mehr gibt und ihr kauft somit eigentlich keinen BP Blank sondern was ganz anderes oder?#h

p.ps soll ja nicht heissen dass die modifizierten BP Blank schlechter sind als das Original


----------



## Slotti (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> p.s. mal ganz provokant und nicht böse gemeint,
> 
> ihr seid ja dann alle Fans von nem Blank den es neu nicht mehr gibt und ihr kauft somit eigentlich keinen BP Blank sondern was ganz anderes oder?#h
> 
> p.ps soll ja nicht heissen dass die modifizierten BP Blank schlechter sind als das Original



Mag sein, aber trotzdem ist es wohl der einzige am Markt befindliche Blank der der ehemaligen BP am nächsten kommt, außerdem nach wie vor im Dual Helix Verfahren hergestellt was ihn noch robuster machen soll!?

Für meine persönlichen Einsatzzwecke sehr gut geeignet aber Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.

Das Klappern der Steckverbindungen kann ich übringends nicht bestätigen, hatte vor kurzem einen ganzen Schwung in der Hand 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## rainer1962 (24. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber trotzdem ist es wohl der einzige am Markt befindliche Blank der der ehemaligen BP am nächsten kommt, außerdem nach wie vor im Dual Helix Verfahren hergestellt was ihn noch robuster machen soll!?
> 
> Für meine persönlichen Einsatzzwecke sehr gut geeignet aber Geschmäcker sind nunmal verschieden.


 

 jow Slotti
die einen mögen dies der nächste das, so solls ja auch sein, sonst stünden wir alle mit den gleichen Stöcken am Wasser#h


----------



## Slotti (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Da der Thread hier ein wenig eingeschlafen ist , ich meine Rute aber endlich fertig habe will ich dann mal paar Fotos von meiner Blechi herzeigen 

Den Aufbau Griff, Rollenhalter und Bindungen mit Zierwicklung habe ich selbst gemacht, ein befreundeter Rutenbauer hat mir dann angeboten die Rute für mich zu lackieren. Da mir meine Lackierungen noch nicht 100% ig gefallen habe ich das Angebot gerne angenommen, zurück kam die Rute dann mit einer wunderschönen Kreuzwicklung |bigeyes da hab ich micht natürlich auch nicht beschwert #6



















beim 2ten Angeltag konnte ich die Rute dann auch wie es sich gehört einweihen 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2107059&postcount=1572


entweder man mag sie oder man hasst sie, ich liebe sie!!

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Schönes klassisches Stück ist es geworden, Mark! #6
Und der Vordergriff genau angeschliffen und passend poliert, das sieht sehr angenehm aus.  
Und den aktiven Vordergriffträger sieht man schon an, kann die richtige erste Ölung nur empfehlen.


----------



## Slotti (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und den aktiven Vordergriffträger sieht man schon an, kann die richtige erste Ölung nur empfehlen.




Jaaa  bin heute auch erschrocken als ich sie für die Fotos ausgepackt habe... und das nach 2 mal Angeln. Welches Öl nutzt du da?

Grüße #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Leinöl, reines Speiseleinöl, nach der Quick-Methode von ForellenMike, heiß machen, einpinseln, abwischen. 
Ich mach erstelle dazu mal auch wo einen passenden Thread. 

Habe letztens meine neuen "Minipeitschen" damit behandelt, ist sehr schön geworden. Mal sehen ob ich das noch on_foto bekomme.

Edit: Hier mal ein Foto dazu, den dunkleren bronzenen Farbton der jetzt 3 Wochen alten Ölung kann man schon gut sehen.


----------



## maesox (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Slotti

*Beim Anblick deiner Rute fange ich wieder s Träumen an!!!!*

*Schönes Stück!!!!!!!*


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Slotti (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

ist ein V-Ring (Verstärkung) braucht man denke ich nicht wirklich aber zum einen kanns nicht schaden und außerdem gefällt es mir persönlich besser als ohne.

Grüße


----------



## Blink* (11. August 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo |wavey:,

Selbstverständliche habe ich diesen Thread einiges gelesen, aber bei 103 Seiten verliere ich auch den überblick, da auch sehr viel drin steht was mit der BP nicht zu tun hat 

Da ich schon sehr lange mit den Gedanken spiele mir eine BP zuzulegen (sei es der Mythos oder der gute Blank|uhoh:) , wollte ich mal von denen wissen, die eine besitzen, wie sie das reale Wurfgewicht angeben würden ?

Also 5-100g klingt selbstverständlich ziemlich gut, aber was lässt sich wirklich mit der Rute fischen ?

Wo liegt ihr Ideal-Wurfgewicht und wo die Schmerzgrenze ?

Desweiteren bin ich kein reiner Gummi-Feti , sondern greife gerne zu Blech, Holz oder Kunststoff. Aber die Rute soll ja überall ihre Stärken haben, sowie ich das schon des öfteren gelesen habe - wie seht ihr das ? 

und von wem habt ihr sie aufbauen lassen ? Wo wart ihr zufrieden und wo nicht ?



Danke,
blink*


----------



## maesox (11. August 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Wenn ich ehrlich bin dreh ich vor Vorfreude auf meine Blechi fast durch!!!

|laola:

....sooooo lang dauerts gar nimmer|rolleyes



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (11. August 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Aha!

Hat der "Virus" wieder 2 Angler infiziert.
@ Blink wegen dem Bauen müssten wir mal schnacken.
Da hätte ich nen Tip.


----------



## Slotti (11. August 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Blink* schrieb:


> Also 5-100g klingt selbstverständlich ziemlich gut, aber was lässt sich wirklich mit der Rute fischen ?
> 
> Wo liegt ihr Ideal-Wurfgewicht und wo die Schmerzgrenze ?
> 
> ...



Hi Blink,

das WG würde ich ca bei 10-80 gr. sehen, ideal fischen läßt sie sich meiner Ansicht von 10-60 gr. Darüber und darunter geht zwar auch aber je nachdem was man fischt leidet dort dann das Ködergefühl/führung.
Kumpel fischt sie zwar auch mitm 3er Meps und meint das geht prima mir ist das aber bischen zu wenig, ist halt auch von Angler zu Angler unterschiedlich.

Ich fische sie hauptsächlich mit Gummi, auch wenn viele sagen das es da besseres gibt möchte ich sie auch dort nicht tauschen.

Bei deinem Köderspektrum könnte die Rute durchaus interessant für dich sein.

Zu den Rutenbauern, ich kann dir Jörg Hellbrück empfehlen, den ich persönlich kenne und schon viele tolle Arbeiten bestaunen durfte, bei CMW machste aber sicher auch nichts falsch.

#hSlotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. August 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Schon gute Schätzung mit 10-80g, viel besser als die 5-100g. #6

Das WG Spektrum und handelbare Köderzeugs ist übrigens erstaunlich gleich zur Harrison VHF 10' -75g oder zur VT 9' -120g, das habe ich jeweils sehr ausführlich ausprobiert, gibt sich eigentlich nichts, demzufolge sieht man mal wieder wie unterschiedlich sich das draufstempeln und dranschreiben läßt, aber aus 130-150g Kohlefaser läßt sich halt nicht soviel unterschiedliches an WG-Lifting rausholen, zumal jeder Blankentwickler ein Optimum gesucht hat. Das Feeling unterscheidet sich dagegen schon erheblich, aber nicht das was man damit per Luftpost verfrachten kann. 
Nach oben hin ist das auch fest bedeutungslos, wer wird denn Voll-Power dauernd Ü80g Köder werfen wollen, alleine aus Konditionserhaltungsgründen verbietet sich das ziemlich, wird also eher ein moderater Wurf oder gar ein Schlenzen sein, was viele Blanks mit hohen Übergewichten noch verkraften, z.B. 150g KöFis, und nach unten begrenzt auch Ringausstattung (enge Ringe?) und Schnurdicke stark, mehr als man vlt. im ersten Moment glaubt, mit dünner Schnur (=Wechselspule ) machen auch leichte Köder mehr oder erst richtig Spaß.


----------



## Blink* (12. August 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke für die Antworten. #6

Also ideales feeling bei 10-60g, klingt ja schon mal sehr verlockend.


Danke für das Angebot Gerrit :q.


Zu Jörg Hellbrück  habe ich wenig im Internet gefunden, aber der Name ist ja schon einige Male im Board aufgetaucht.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. August 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Ich wollte Dir keine bauen.

Ich würde Dir helfen eine zu bauen.


----------



## Blink* (12. August 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Das überlasse ich wohl erstmal den Profis :m


Übers selberbauen habe ich natürlich auch nachgedacht, aber keine BP - erstmal an einem billigen Bausatz üben #6


----------



## Slotti (22. September 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Bin gerade dabei für meine beiden Onkel jeweils eine BP aufzubauen.

Nr.1 ist gestern fertig geworden

Untergriff 35cm
Vorgriff 6cm
Edelstahl Winding Check und V-Ring
Fuji DPSM Rollenhalter
Alu Gummi Endkappe schwarz
Ringe Fuji SIC Leitring 25 SVSG Rest LVSG 20-8

Hier mal ein paar Pics























Funzt irgendwie immer besser mit dem Rutenbau 

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## maesox (22. September 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hey Spezl #h,

ich zolle dir absolut höchsten Respekt!! Das hast mal richtig sauber gemacht!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes

TOP !!!!!#6#6#6



Grüße
Matze


----------



## marlin2304 (22. September 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo Slotti,

super verarbeitet, echt schön!


----------



## ivo (22. September 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Slotti

Sehr schöner Aufbau!:m

Könnte ich mir glatt Vorstellen bei dir die nächste Rute bauen zu lassen.


----------



## Slotti (23. September 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke für die Blumen |rotwerden

@ Ivo 

Ich bin doch bloß Hobby Eigenbedarf Rutenbauer


----------



## maesox (23. September 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Mark,
wenn du so weiter machst bald nicht mehr!!#6

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Blink* (23. September 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Sieht echt gut aus - wer wäre da nicht gerne dein Onkel?!|rolleyes:m

#6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. September 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Die Rute ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen!
Da kann sich dein Onkel glücklich schätzen.


----------



## Max M. (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Um den Thread noch mal hoch zu holen: Was ist denn aus Hastings geworden? Gibt es die Fa. jetzt nicht mehr? Ich habe noch eine originale BP gehabt, diese aber noch verkauft, bevor die ganzen Nachbauten den Markt überschwemmt haben, da ich eine nach meinen und Erfahrungen anderer besser geeignete Rute von Tica gefunden habe.
Gibt es jetzt nur noch diesen überteuerten Nachbau, der gar nicht von Hastings kommt und zusätzlich noch das PB-Modell, welches ich nicht von einer bestimmten Harrison unterscheiden konnte?
Auch wenn mich diese Rute nicht mehr reizt, fände ich es schade, wenn es Hastings nicht mehr gibt. Wer weiß was dazu?


----------



## Slotti (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Max M. schrieb:


> Um den Thread noch mal hoch zu holen: Was ist denn aus Hastings geworden? Gibt es die Fa. jetzt nicht mehr?



Keine Ahnung sieht aber fast so aus...




Max M. schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt nur noch diesen überteuerten Nachbau, der gar nicht von Hastings kommt und zusätzlich noch das PB-Modell, welches ich nicht von einer bestimmten Harrison unterscheiden konnte?
> Auch wenn mich diese Rute nicht mehr reizt, fände ich es schade, wenn es Hastings nicht mehr gibt. Wer weiß was dazu?



Warum sollte der Blank der überall als Hastings GUSA Blank verkauft wird nicht von Hastings kommen? Ich kann dir versichern das Hastings diese Blanks (wenn auch verändert?) weiterhin gebacken und verkauft hat.

Der Skyblade Adrenalin von Cebbra ist allerdings ein anderer Blank.

Welches PB Modell? was neues?

#h


----------



## Max M. (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung sieht aber fast so aus...



Das ist wirklich schade.




Slotti schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Blank der überall als Hastings GUSA Blank verkauft wird nicht von Hastings kommen? Ich kann dir versichern das Hastings diese Blanks (wenn auch verändert?) weiterhin gebacken und verkauft hat.



Ich meinte mit überteuertem Nachbau auch nicht die Ruten, welche von Hastings kamen, sondern einen Blank von einem anderen Hersteller.



Slotti schrieb:


> Der Skyblade Adrenalin von Cebbra ist allerdings ein anderer Blank.


----------



## gigg (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

...da ich eine nach meinen und Erfahrungen anderer besser geeignete Rute von Tica gefunden habe.

Max M., was war das für eine Tica Rute?


----------



## Max M. (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,
es handelt sich um die Ueha-Serie von Tica aus TC2-Carbon.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben.


----------



## gigg (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Danke für die Hilfe, Gruß aus BY.


----------



## jungt6 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

so habe mir jetzt den ganzen tread durchgelesen und bin genauso schlau wie vorher...!!!
also meine frage jetzt welches ist den nun der richtige blank von GUSA und bitte nicht wieder so rumflaksen wie vorher wenns geht die genaue bezeichnung bitte...!!!
möchte mir nämlich ein paar bestellen aber nur wenn hier jemand wiklich weiß welcher es nun wirklich ist...!!!
habe in nehm anderen thread schon gelesen das die bei gusa gefuscht haben und der chefkonstrukteur sich selbstständig gemacht hat und dioe blanks auch herstellt im selben dhx verfahren weiß aber nicht wie die firma heißt...!!!
habe selber ne skyblade adrenalin mit ner *Daiwa Morethan Branzino 3000* und gefällt mir auch wirklich gut würde aber trotzdem gerne wissen welches nun die orginalen blanks sind ...???
wie schon erwähnt habe ich in anderen forn gelesen das cmw und andere die blanks nun beim neuen hersteller bestellen weil diese besser sind und etwas anders wie jahn gutjahr in anderen foren ja geschrieben hat also meine hat im spitzenbereich nen durchmesser von 2,8mm so wie er es auch in anderen foren beschrieben hat.
würde mich mal interessieren wie ihr das seht und ob ihr wißt welches denn nun die firma ist die diese blanks baut außer gusa und welcher nun der richtige ist den man kaufen muß (korekte bezeichnung ) das wäre doch mal interessant weil nen thread mit über hundert seiten und niemand weiß nun wirklich mehr als am anfang das ist schon ganz schön lächerlich also die ´genaue bezeichnung bitte wo man den orginalen blank ordern kann und nicht was ihr letzte woche gefangen habt das interressioert hier keinen hier geht es um den mythos BP und nichts anderes also welcher blank und woher


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Kauf dir erstmal eine neue Tastatur. Die kostet bei Abholung nur 5,9 Euro. Deine scheint defekt zu sein.
Danach solltest du dich im Anglerboard vorstellen. Bevor du die Vorstellung abschickst, überprüfe deinen Beitrag bitte auf Fehler bei Interpunktion und Groß- und Kleinschreibung, damit sich andere Forummitglieder nicht diese schlechte Form aneignen.


----------



## duck_68 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



jungt6 schrieb:


> so habe mir jetzt den ganzen tread durchgelesen und bin genauso schlau wie vorher...!!!
> also meine frage jetzt welches ist den nun der richtige blank von GUSA und bitte nicht wieder so rumflaksen wie vorher wenns geht die genaue bezeichnung bitte...!!!
> möchte mir nämlich ein paar bestellen aber nur wenn hier jemand wiklich weiß welcher es nun wirklich ist...!!!
> habe in nehm anderen thread schon gelesen das die bei gusa gefuscht haben und der chefkonstrukteur sich selbstständig gemacht hat und dioe blanks auch herstellt im selben dhx verfahren weiß aber nicht wie die firma heißt...!!!
> ...





Hääää|kopfkrat gibts das Posting auch in verständlicher Form|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

eigentlich steht in diesem Thread alles drin.... er sucht wohl ne notarielle Beglaubigung.

Davon ab siehts so aus als ob es GUSA nicht mehr gibt von daher hat sich das Thema eh erledigt.

Bleibt nur die Cebbra Skyblade Adrenalin


----------



## maesox (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@jungt6



erster Beitrag und dann gleich so einer!! Respekt!!#6

Sicher sind hier gerade die ganzen Leute fieberhaft am suchen,um dir zu helfen!!!


----------



## Hooked (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



jungt6 schrieb:


> so habe mir jetzt den ganzen tread durchgelesen und bin genauso schlau wie vorher...!!!
> also meine frage jetzt welches ist den nun der richtige blank von GUSA und bitte nicht wieder so rumflaksen wie vorher wenns geht die genaue bezeichnung bitte...!!!
> möchte mir nämlich ein paar bestellen aber nur wenn hier jemand wiklich weiß welcher es nun wirklich ist...!!!
> habe in nehm anderen thread schon gelesen das die bei gusa gefuscht haben und der chefkonstrukteur sich selbstständig gemacht hat und dioe blanks auch herstellt im selben dhx verfahren weiß aber nicht wie die firma heißt...!!!
> ...



Wat?
Wer bist Du denn!?:q

Findest Du Dich nicht selber ein wenig unverschämt?


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

@Jungt6
Wenn Du so scharf auf den Original-Blank bist, kauf ne Gebrauchte Original PB-Rute.
Dein Benehmen ist nicht schön, da würde ich mal dran arbeiten sonst wirst Du hier nicht alt.


----------



## Blink* (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

... die gehen bei ebay relativ günstig weg.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Kennt jemand eine Rute (Modellname) mit dem Blank  in der USA ? #c

Hier in Deutschland gibt es ja verschiedene Anbieter von Ruten mit dem Blank, aber welche gibt es in der USA, bzw. wie heißen diese und wer bietet an? 
#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach wird der Blank nicht mehr produziert - daher dürfte es schwer sein auch in den USA noch was zu finden....


 
Er wird schon noch produziert, wenn auch statt Blechpeitsche nun unter anderen Namen bei uns am Markt (statt Blechpeitsche bei uns eben nun Adrenalin usw. ... Stollenwerk, CMW usw. haben diese im Programm) ..


meine Frage nun: Welche Modellnamen gibt es in der USA aktuell mit diesem oder aber Nachfolgeblank ?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Nein.

Hersteller ist wohl Graphite USA, und die gibt es aktuell nicht mehr.

Restposten des Blanks gibt es noch, aber der Original-Hersteller ist wohl zu.


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Hersteller ist wohl Graphite USA, und die gibt es aktuell nicht mehr.
> 
> Restposten des Blanks gibt es noch, aber der Original-Hersteller ist wohl zu.


 
Dann sind das bei Stollenwerk und Rutenbauern wie CMW nur noch Restposten?

Nun gut: Wie heißen diese wohl Auslaufmodelle in der USA? #c #h


----------



## Bobster (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

...aufgrund Deines postings und weil es mich auch interessiert,
habe ich ein wenig unter Blechpeitsche gegoogelt
und einige interessante Forenbeiträge u.a. Fisch&Fang
gefunden (Jan Gutjahr ?) die Dir eventuell weiterhelfen könnten.


Bobster


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

.. Jan verbaut den Blak auch für seine Serie, vertrieben u.a.  von Stollenwerk ..


aber welche Modelle  es aktuell nun in der USA konkret gibt, sehe ich auch dort nicht...

vll. kannst du mir ja die Modellnamen posten #h


----------



## Slotti (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2094667&postcount=1514

GUSA und somit den German Catfisch gibt es nicht mehr, GUSA hat damals den Blank der org. PB Blechpeitsche gebaut. 

Was es noch gibt ist der Skyblade Adrenalin der aber aus einer anderen Schmiede kommt und nochmals ne ecke teurer ist.

Es wurden sicher schon GUSA Blanks als Skyblade verkauft und umgekehrt. Fakt ist jedoch Hastings GUSA gibts nicht mehr. CMW dürfte noch Restbestände an GUSA Blanks haben , anderweitig sind die meist überall vergriffen.

Maesox hat noch einen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Edit: Verdammt, zu langsam, Mark hat ja schon alles geschrieben...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2094667&postcount=1514
> 
> GUSA und somit den German Catfisch gibt es nicht mehr, GUSA hat damals den Blank der org. PB Blechpeitsche gebaut.
> 
> ...


 
Da ich in 3 Wochen in Alaska sein werde, wollte ich dort vor Ort ein Modell sichten/kaufen, das den Blank verbaut hat ... |bigeyes


----------



## Slotti (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

gab es für den Ami Markt nicht, der Blank wurde nur nach Deutschland verkauft.

Bei Mudhole konnte man seinerzeit den German Catfish auch bestellen aber ebenfalls mit Mindestmenge und Lieferzeit und keine Lagerware.

Wirst du schlechte Karten haben


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



Slotti schrieb:


> gab es für den Ami Markt nicht, der Blank wurde nur nach Deutschland verkauft.
> 
> Bei Mudhole konnte man seinerzeit den German Catfish auch bestellen aber ebenfalls mit Mindestmenge und Lieferzeit und keine Lagerware.
> 
> Wirst du schlechte Karten haben


 

ok .. schade


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Natürlich soll nicht vergessen sein:

*DANKE FÜR EURE ANTWORTEN* #6 ... #h


----------



## taxel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Hallo,

im Blinker 7/09, S. 41 empfiehlt die Firma Angelsport Häffner Gmbh ihre Dienste. Sie wirbt vornehmlich mit Blanks und Ruten von XZOGA. Allerdings listet sie auch andere Firmen auf, deren Produkte sie vertreibt. Zu den aufgelisteten Firmen gehört auch die mir unbekannte Blankschmiede "Unitedcomposites-usa". Diese ist mit dem Zusatz "ehemals Graphite-USA" versehen.

Vielleicht gibt es ja ein weiteres Kapitel in der unendlichen Blechpeitschen-Geschichte? Ob es das Kapitel jemand braucht? Die letzten waren eher unrühmlich. 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im Blinker 7/09, S. 41 empfiehlt die Firma Angelsport Häffner Gmbh ihre Dienste. Sie wirbt vornehmlich mit Blanks und Ruten von XZOGA. Allerdings listet sie auch andere Firmen auf, deren Produkte sie vertreibt. Zu den aufgelisteten Firmen gehört auch die mir unbekannte Blankschmiede "Unitedcomposites-usa". Diese ist mit dem Zusatz "ehemals Graphite-USA" versehen.
> 
> ...


 
Ist das die Firma Häffner aus Freising?


----------



## taxel (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

www.tackle-import.de


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*



taxel schrieb:


> www.tackle-import.de


 
danke #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Blechpeitschen-Blank-Fans*

Was es noch gibt, ist die Twisterpeitsche, jetzt auch mehrfach verschoben und umfirmiert.
Interessant hier: http://profiblinker.com/domain1/

Aber wieder die offizielle Profi-Blinker Rute. 
http://profiblinker.com/twisterpeitsche-c-252.html?simplyID=3c362a73f3a1a5f117ed12fc31f9f132

Da Jan G. schon länger immer sagte, dass er den GUSA Blank schon länger nicht verwendet, und auch den Unterschied TP -- BP treffend beschrieb, gibt auch ein Thread von mad hier im AB,  und es nicht soviele Varianten am Markt gibt, kann der gleiche Adrenalin-Blank auch nur aus einer Quelle kommen. Die Preise bei ASW/Profiblinker sind ja sogar "relativ human" geblieben.

Andere Alternative sind die CTS-Blanks, hier die schweren EST. 
Der "Macher" kommt ja dem Vernehmen nach aus dem Hastings/GUSA-Dunstkreis und hat die Technologie weiterentwickelt.
Mag dem ein oder anderen sogar besser gefallen, oder schlechter. Zackiger und schneller auf jeden Fall.
Ein paar Sachen gibt es jedenfalls noch. :m


----------

